# Comics  > Batman >  Damian Wayne: Robin Appreciation 2019

## babybats

Went ahead and started a new thread for our little terror.  Happy new year, guys!

2018 thread: https://community.cbr.com/showthread...reciation-2018

Previous thread: https://community.cbr.com/showthread...e-Appreciation

----------


## adrikito

I was not expecting see the previous topic closed... :Confused:  With less than 100 pages..  :Frown: 

But I saw topics with less pages closed too..

----------


## Restingvoice

The first time I heard about Damian Wayne was from Wizard magazine and my reaction was, wait, really? Bruce has a son now? 

fba86b638fb063968171fcb5fe97a5b9._SX1280_QL80_TTD_.jpg

----------


## dietrich

Son of Batman was the 1st time I met Damian. It was refreshing to see this new Robin that gave no f**ks, hwa complex,flawed and wearing pants. I always enjoyed Dick Grayson but always felt Robin was kind of lame growing up so Damian was a breathe of fresh air.

----------


## dietrich

https://sixspence.tumblr.com

----------


## dietrich

Because I miss Colin







http://inkydandy.tumblr.com

----------


## dietrich

Batman Ninja Damian

----------


## dietrich

One of the thing's I love the most about Damian is that he loves Animals

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/0yongyong0tata

----------


## Fergus

> Went ahead and started a new thread for our little terror.  Happy new year, guys!
> 
> 2018 thread: https://community.cbr.com/showthread...reciation-2018
> 
> Previous thread: https://community.cbr.com/showthread...e-Appreciation


I remember when he was introduced I never thought he would make  it far. Damian has faced more hurdles than any other Robin. I'm surprised he is still standing. He is a great fun character lets hope he keeps getting bigger. My daughter loves him. My son likes him [his 2nd favourite Robin] They got a scare when DC cancelled Supersons, my daughter started panicking after she heard Dc was getting another Robin again [again]. 

[Suddenly realising that DC might not be good for my kids]

But right now encouraging them to enjoy what goodness we have i Damian. I wish DC would put out more titles for kids 10-12. We are re-reading Lil Gotham and trying to find all his cameos of which there are a lot. Do you guys realise that in Rebirth Damian has been written by 19 different writers? That is a lot of love and a lot of stories to track down.

----------


## Fergus

> Because I miss Colin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://inkydandy.tumblr.com


Colin was an interesting character. That story in Streets of Gotham also showed how much compassion and love Damian  has for little kids. The scene where he is throwing up after seeing those murdered kids.
Even after everything he went through as a kid he can still feel and get broken at the sight of someone hurting the vulnerable.

Damian is the most  complex of he Robins. He truly is one of the best characters to emerge in recent years.

----------


## Fergus

> Son of Batman was the 1st time I met Damian. It was refreshing to see this new Robin that gave no f**ks, hwa complex,flawed and wearing pants. I always enjoyed Dick Grayson but always felt Robin was kind of lame growing up so Damian was a breathe of fresh air.


batman and Robin what was sold me on the kid. The best thing to happen to the bat franchise since Dick Grayson.

----------


## dietrich

> I was not expecting see the previous topic closed... With less than 100 pages.. 
> 
> But I saw topics with less pages closed too..


It's more to do with the year. last time the thread closed it was because it was too big and was contributing to the site lagging. This time all threads were closed down due to the new year.

----------


## dietrich

> batman and Robin what was sold me o the kid. The best thing to happen to the bat franchise since Dick Grayson.



Which why he has such a banging relationship with Dick Grayson  :Stick Out Tongue:  The role Dick plays in Damian's life is important. Damian has 2 Batmen in his life. Two dads. 3 dads[if we count Alfred] 4 dads [if we count Ollie watching from a distance in the shadows]

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

Batman Inc is one of my favourites with Damian. His death scene was amazing. He went out like a champion protecting others. For me that Death was his Redemption. I know he went on to try and redeem his past in Son of Batman but that to me was unnecessary. He had already atonned both as Robin and dying in Inc.


He ended up dying again sacrificing himself a second time to save the world in Robin Son of Batman [while Bruce and Talia argued yet again] 

Shows how truly altruistic Damian is.



https://twitter.com/0yongyong0tata

----------


## dietrich

> I remember when he was introduced I never thought he would make  it far. Damian has faced more hurdles than any other Robin. I'm surprised he is still standing. He is a great fun character lets hope he keeps getting bigger. My daughter loves him. My son likes him [his 2nd favourite Robin] They got a scare when DC cancelled Supersons, my daughter started panicking after she heard Dc was getting another Robin again [again]. 
> 
> [Suddenly realising that DC might not be good for my kids]
> 
> But right now encouraging them to enjoy what goodness we have i Damian. I wish DC would put out more titles for kids 10-12. We are re-reading Lil Gotham and trying to find all his cameos of which there are a lot. Do you guys realise that in Rebirth Damian has been written by 19 different writers? That is a lot of love and a lot of stories to track down.


So young and already getting let down by DC. Maybe comics shouldn't be for young kids. I was lucky by the time I got into comics I was already jaded.

----------


## Fergus

> Which why he has such a banging relationship with Dick Grayson  The role Dick plays in Damian's life is important. Damian has 2 Batmen in his life. Two dads. 3 dads[if we count Alfred] 4 dads [if we count Ollie watching from a distance in the shadows]


Damian has lots of dads. Thanks to Bendis Jimmy Olsen might even be his dad. Poor Talia. She is getting crapped so bad. That is how we should treat our females of colour. Have white men double down on the out of character negativity.

Damian's relationship with Dick is heart warming and their dialogue s great.

----------


## Fergus

Damian and his Alfred

----------


## Fergus

Beware Robin

----------


## Fergus



----------


## Fergus

Damian Gotham Academy

----------


## Fergus

This was in the other thread but I feel we need here just because it's adorable

----------


## babybats

So many fanarts I've never seen!  :Big Grin: 

I first heard about Damian on wikipedia and my reaction was "wtf" because he sounded like a fanfic OC. lol But then, with a lot of skepticism, I went and read Morrison's B&R, which was just starting at the time, and he quickly became my favorite.  Nothing has quite topped the Dick and Damian Batman and Robin combo for me since.  Although Tomasi's B&R made me really love the relationship between Bruce and Damian and has some of my favorite panels of all time in it.

----------


## adrikito

I am really dissapointed Damian is dead in injustice vs masters of universe..  :Frown:  Fortunatelly, his murderer WW is dead too.




> 


I like this fanart.




> This was in the other thread but I feel we need here just because it's adorable


I like this too.

----------


## CPSparkles

> So many fanarts I've never seen! 
> 
> I first heard about Damian on wikipedia and my reaction was "wtf" because he sounded like a fanfic OC. lol But then, with a lot of skepticism, I went and read Morrison's B&R, which was just starting at the time, and he quickly became my favorite.  Nothing has quite topped the Dick and Damian Batman and Robin combo for me since.  Although Tomasi's B&R made me really love the relationship between Bruce and Damian and has some of my favorite panels of all time in it.


I remember when this came out and so many fans were mad because they misunderstood what this was about. Damian acts all superior like he is above the other Robins but this challenge was about him seeking acceptance. He wanted their acceptance and was trying to gain it the only way he knew how.

By proving himself.
Which he did. Though it turned out he never had anything to prove [at least not to Dick or Jason] 

I always felt this was Tomasi getting meta because at the time and even now you hear some fans saying that Damian isn't worthy of Robin. A statement which shows how little some fans get about Robin. 
Noone has to prove they are worthy of Robin because Robin is a mantle created by Dick to help young boys. You don't need to be worthy to be saved.

Tim had to work for Robin in the old continuity because Tim wasn't a boy in need. So his inclusion had to be justified.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I am really dissapointed Damian is dead in injustice vs masters of universe..  Fortunatelly, his murderer WW is dead too.


Did she choke him? I bet she choked him. I don't mind that Damian dying since he did so saving Bruce and the world. Though I hope in the actual Injustice universe he is still alive because I'm hoping for Kara and Damian.

----------


## dietrich

> I remember when this came out and so many fans were mad because they misunderstood what this was about. *Damian acts all superior* like he is above the other Robins but this challenge was about him seeking acceptance. He wanted their acceptance and was trying to gain it the only way he knew how.
> 
> By proving himself.
> Which he did. Though it turned out he never had anything to prove [at least not to Dick or Jason] 
> 
> I always felt this was Tomasi getting meta because at the time and even now you hear some fans saying that Damian isn't worthy of Robin. A statement which shows how little some fans get about Robin. 
> Noone has to prove they are worthy of Robin because Robin is a mantle created by Dick to help young boys. You don't need to be worthy to be saved.
> 
> Tim had to work for Robin in the old continuity because Tim wasn't a boy in need. So his inclusion had to be justified.


Damian is Robin *IS* superior to the others as Robin.

I agree this was about wanting acceptance and Robin isn't a mantle one has to earn. Even if it was Damian earned it before he became Robin since he turned his back on his mother and the LOA. He was already working as a hero in Gotham when he became Robin.

----------


## dietrich

> Damian and his Alfred


Fine we wont talk to your cat but can we stroke him?

----------


## Restingvoice

I had this huge grin on my face when I first heard and saw the original Robin became Batman and took on a new Robin of his own. One that is the biological son of the original Batman. It's perfect. We've come full circle. Even though I haven't read it at the time, I've heard of Damian's personality and was excited to see how the Dynamic Duo personality was flipped for this modern era. They're the new Batman and Robin for the next generation and it's how the future should be.

DIG009979_2._SX1280_QL80_TTD_.jpg

...aaaaaand of course DC refused to grow up.

----------


## Jackalope89

> Did she choke him? I bet she choked him. I don't mind that Damian dying since he did so saving Bruce and the world. Though I hope in the actual Injustice universe he is still alive because I'm hoping for Kara and Damian.


Choke/broke his neck with her lasso.

But ever since that issue, I avoid anything Injustice. In fact, the last arc I enjoyed from it, was the one where Lobo became a Green Lantern. The one character I didn't have to worry about dying, and shrugged off being cut in half like other people would having gas. DC needs more Lobo.

----------


## dietrich

I love 0yongyong0tatas Baby Damian

https://twitter.com/0yongyong0tata

----------


## dietrich

> I had this huge grin on my face when I first heard and saw t*he original Robin became Batman and took on a new Robin of his own. One that is the biological son of the original Batman. It's perfect. We've come full circle*. Even though I haven't read it at the time, I've heard of Damian's personality and was excited to see how the Dynamic Duo personality was flipped for this modern era. They're the new Batman and Robin for the next generation and it's how the future should be.
> 
> Attachment 75837
> 
> ...aaaaaand of course DC refused to grow up.



The beauty of Batman and Robin Reborn  :Smile:  This is what i love the most about Damian's story. I enjoy Bruce and Damian together but Dick and Damian is the best Dynamic duo.

i wish we had more time with them.

----------


## dietrich

> Choke/broke his neck with her lasso.
> 
> But ever since that issue, I avoid anything Injustice. In fact, the last arc I enjoyed from it, was the one where Lobo became a Green Lantern. The one character I didn't have to worry about dying, and shrugged off being cut in half like other people would having gas. DC needs more Lobo.


We got Crush.

----------


## Restingvoice

> Choke/broke his neck with her lasso.
> 
> But ever since that issue, I avoid anything Injustice. In fact, the last arc I enjoyed from it, was the one where Lobo became a Green Lantern. The one character I didn't have to worry about dying, and shrugged off being cut in half like other people would having gas. DC needs more Lobo.


I avoided Injustice the moment I heard Wonder Woman is evil out of love. Didn't even play the game. Dick being killed by Damian, accidentally, by falling on a rock, and Batman refusing to see that it was an accident, just cemented how stupid it was in my eyes. 

Honestly, I feel Injustice was better when they don't try to explain things. As in, when it's an excuse plot to have heroes fight each other in a different dimension.

----------


## CPSparkles

I met Damian in Batman and Son. I didn't like him at first because he was mean and attacked Tim. Batman and Robin and Dick Grayson warmed me to him and before i knew it he became my favourite. I wrote a piece on why he is my favourite which I'll find and post.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Choke/broke his neck with her lasso.
> 
> But ever since that issue, I avoid anything Injustice. In fact, the last arc I enjoyed from it, was the one where Lobo became a Green Lantern. The one character I didn't have to worry about dying, and shrugged off being cut in half like other people would having gas. DC needs more Lobo.


Wonder Choker

----------


## babybats

> I remember when this came out and so many fans were mad because they misunderstood what this was about. Damian acts all superior like he is above the other Robins but this challenge was about him seeking acceptance. He wanted their acceptance and was trying to gain it the only way he knew how.
> 
> By proving himself.
> Which he did. Though it turned out he never had anything to prove [at least not to Dick or Jason] 
> 
> I always felt this was Tomasi getting meta because at the time and even now you hear some fans saying that Damian isn't worthy of Robin. A statement which shows how little some fans get about Robin. 
> Noone has to prove they are worthy of Robin because Robin is a mantle created by Dick to help young boys. You don't need to be worthy to be saved.
> 
> Tim had to work for Robin in the old continuity because Tim wasn't a boy in need. So his inclusion had to be justified.


Oh wow, that's so weird to hear that people hated it for that reason.  I never really paid attention to comic fandom until recently so I enjoyed these stories without knowing what fan reactions were.  I saw that story arc as a tribute to the Robins, while also highlighting how Damian introduces conflict and pushes the previous Robins in different ways.  That was one of the stories that made me really love Damian as Robin.  He's not just there to be a cool add-on to the Batverse--there's friction and conflict, he brings out a different side to all these other characters, and it's fun and keeps you interested.

And I also agree about Damian not needing to prove himself worthy of Robin.  I don't get the people who keep saying he doesn't deserve it.  They really don't get the point of Robin.

----------


## Restingvoice

That part I didn't hear. What I heard was during my first actual read to Damian in New 52 Batman and Robin, people didn't like it because the character seem to regress back to when he was before with Dick Grayson. Despite the book itself acknowledging that time happen, the fans feel like DC is trying to replace Dick and Damian's development with Bruce and attributing Damian's development to Bruce instead of Dick. 

DIG009993_2._SX1280_QL80_TTD_.jpg

I didn't think much of it because it was a reboot and I view it as their way to reintroduce Damian's character to the new reader. They need to introduce the bratty, stabby part before going into the soft, insecure insides. 

I was actually more annoyed that they depict Bruce as emotionally detached when I know he's been raising kids for as long as he was Batman. I still can justify it as Bruce being extra nervous because in classic Bruce and Dick relationship they just become friends without both feeling the burden that they have to be father and son, while with Damian there's a lot of awkwardness going on.

Like suddenly they both realize "Oh shit. We have to be a family."

----------


## Jackalope89

> We got Crush.


And I have been liking her (and really, the current group of Teen Titans as a whole). She has a bit of her father in her (the whole wanting to punch things as a way to solve her problems), whether she likes it or not, but I still want more of the Main Man himself. Perhaps when the two inevitably meet.

----------


## adrikito

> I love 0yongyong0tatas Baby Damian
> 
> https://twitter.com/0yongyong0tata


Hahahahahaha.

----------


## adrikito

> Did she choke him? I bet she choked him. I don't mind that Damian dying since he did so saving Bruce and the world. Though I hope in the actual Injustice universe he is still alive because I'm hoping for Kara and Damian.


I thought that Superman intentions would end resurrecting him but.. I forgot that if one character dies in injustice he can´t return(alfred is the exception)..

Maybe I read the comic too fast wanting to see him in the images but.. I didn´t saw the comic mentioning him or his funeral..  :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## babybats

> That part I didn't hear. What I heard was during my first actual read to Damian in New 52 Batman and Robin, people didn't like it because the character seem to regress back to when he was before with Dick Grayson. Despite the book itself acknowledging that time happen, the fans feel like DC is trying to replace Dick and Damian's development with Bruce and attributing Damian's development to Bruce instead of Dick. 
> 
> I didn't think much of it because it was a reboot and I view it as their way to reintroduce Damian's character to the new reader. They need to introduce the bratty, stabby part before going into the soft, insecure insides. 
> 
> I was actually more annoyed that they depict Bruce as emotionally detached when I know he's been raising kids for as long as he was Batman. I still can justify it as Bruce being extra nervous because in classic Bruce and Dick relationship they just become friends without both feeling the burden that they have to be father and son, while with Damian there's a lot of awkwardness going on.
> 
> Like suddenly they both realize "Oh shit. We have to be a family."


Oh yeah, I heard that, too.  I also disagree with the criticism and have no problem with it.  Damian struggling with the No Kill Rule in Tomasi B&R was very different from the Morrison days.  Back then, he didn't seem to understand why killing was bad at all and was full on blood thirsty.  In the N52 when he kills Nobody, it weighs heavily on him.  It's not an easy choice for him and he's caught in the philosophical question of whether it's better to kill the villains or leave them alive to kill others.  Which is way different from his cavalier attitude before.  It shows growth and is more realistic than if the problem was solved all at once.  And it's not taking away any of Dick's influence imo--Damian is so different at the start of the N52 than he was in the very beginning, and that's all due to Dick (and Alfred).

I'm actually not too bothered by Bruce being emotionally detached because, to me, I always saw it as him being extremely awkward around Damian specifically.  Morrison always wrote him as not wanting to have anything to do with Damian, or at least that's the impression I got.  I mean, your newly discovered kid explodes on a sub--at best, he's back with the assassins, at worst he's dead--and you're not concerned?  Actually...I think Tomasi is maybe the only writer who ever has Bruce making an effort with Damian.

And I think the awkwardness makes sense.  The other boys were different.  Bruce chose them, he understood them, they kept him sane.  Damian is so much more flawed and in need of a kind of care Bruce doesn't know how to provide at first.  Add to that Damian's heritage.  Bruce sees all his worst flaws in Damian and I think projects some of his fears and self loathing onto him.  He always expects the worst even when Damian is trying his best.  And I like that they're both struggling, that it's not easy.  It makes it more rewarding when they finally do bond.

----------


## Restingvoice

Yes, it was just a sudden transition for me because the last time I read a Batman raising a Robin story, it was Bruce and Dick in the silver age, or Batman 66. Then in between those years, I heard all about Batman getting more and more dark and broody, so I'm a bit sensitive when I detect that portrayal. 

Now, when this was first revealed...

0d1382d4698697ecf1aabc79d820070c._SX1280_QL80_TTD_.jpg

...the implication was that Damian can't hold his murderous tendency, because he ran away with Nobody, but then it's revealed later that it was just a ploy. So the conclusion is he can control himself, but he still needs to let out that frustration, and he did it through his art.

----------


## babybats

> Yes, it was just a sudden transition for me because the last time I read a Batman raising a Robin story, it was Bruce and Dick in the silver age, or Batman 66. Then in between those years, I heard all about Batman getting more and more dark and broody, so I'm a bit sensitive when I detect that portrayal. 
> 
> Now, when this was first revealed...
> 
> 0d1382d4698697ecf1aabc79d820070c._SX1280_QL80_TTD_.jpg
> 
> ...the implication was that Damian can't hold his murderous tendency, because he ran away with Nobody, but then it's revealed later that it was just a ploy. So the conclusion is he can control himself, but he still needs to let out that frustration, and he did it through his art.


Yeah, Bruce has changed so much over the years.  I wonder how Damian would react to meeting Golden Age Bruce calling him chum.

And I love that bit.  It's a great way to show what's going on in Damian's head without actually showing his inner monologue.  I think the choice to hardly ever do that with Damian is part of what draws me to the character, you really have to read between the lines and figure him out.

I also love that he's an artist.  Like, his mom made him become proficient at all these things, but he actually enjoys art and maybe would've been an artist in another life.

----------


## CPSparkles

> That part I didn't hear. What I heard was during my first actual read to Damian in New 52 Batman and Robin, people didn't like it because the character seem to regress back to when he was before with Dick Grayson. Despite the book itself acknowledging that time happen, the fans feel like DC is trying to replace Dick and Damian's development with Bruce and attributing Damian's development to Bruce instead of Dick. 
> 
> Attachment 75850
> 
> I didn't think much of it because it was a reboot and I view it as their way to reintroduce Damian's character to the new reader. They need to introduce the bratty, stabby part before going into the soft, insecure insides. 
> 
> I was actually more annoyed that they depict Bruce as emotionally detached when I know he's been raising kids for as long as he was Batman. I still can justify it as Bruce being extra nervous because in classic Bruce and Dick relationship they just become friends without both feeling the burden that they have to be father and son, while with Damian there's a lot of awkwardness going on.
> 
> Like suddenly they both realize "Oh shit. We have to be a family."



I understood Bruce acting the way he did afterall this wasn't his choice.
Bruce has been raising kids but in  a different way to Damian. Tomasi is the first time i saw him go to full Father mode. he also did reject Damian at the start before he died so i get the reason why he was detached. 

Damian demanded more emotional involvement than Dick and Jason because Damian needed more.He needed  side of Bruce we have never seen Fans say that Bruce has been a father before and while that is true. We have never seen it explored. we just sort of accepted it without seeing it. Tomasi is the only Writer that has ever explored batman as a dad.


Another thing when fans say Damian doesn't work with Bruce they bring up the Tomasi run which isn't really about them working as batman and Robin but about them learning to be family. r


Suddenly forced to be family with someone you rejected is going to match you detached.

Fans also disliked the run because they felt it elevated Damian to some special son place and because it did not feature Grayson. I didn't mind any of that. Batman Inc gave us the closure we needed for that duo. Tomasi was here explore Bruce and Damian

Damian and Bruce work well a batman and robin Tomasi's work was about something else.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Oh yeah, I heard that, too.  I also disagree withA the criticism and have no problem with it.  Damian struggling with the No Kill Rule in Tomasi B&R was very different from the Morrison days.  Back then, he didn't seem to understand why killing was bad at all and was full on blood thirsty.  In the N52 when he kills Nobody, it weighs heavily on him.  It's not an easy choice for him and he's caught in the philosophical question of whether it's better to kill the villains or leave them alive to kill others.  Which is way different from his cavalier attitude before.  It shows growth and is more realistic than if the problem was solved all at once.  And it's not taking away any of Dick's influence imo--Damian is so different at the start of the N52 than he was in the very beginning, and that's all due to Dick (and Alfred).
> 
> I'm actually not too bothered by Bruce being emotionally detached because, to me, I always saw it as him being extremely awkward around Damian specifically.  Morrison always wrote him as not wanting to have anything to do with Damian, or at least that's the impression I got.  I mean, your newly discovered kid explodes on a sub--at best, he's back with the assassins, at worst he's dead--and you're not concerned?  *Actually...I think Tomasi is maybe the only writer who ever has Bruce making an effort with Damian.
> *
> And I think the awkwardness makes sense.  The other boys were different.  Bruce chose them, he understood them, they kept him sane.  Damian is so much more flawed and in need of a kind of care Bruce doesn't know how to provide at first.  Add to that Damian's heritage.  Bruce sees all his worst flaws in Damian and I think projects some of his fears and self loathing onto him.  He always expects the worst even when Damian is trying his best.  And I like that they're both struggling, that it's not easy.  It makes it more rewarding when they finally do bond.


No writers like Orlando, Priest, jurgens, Synder, Percy and more have given us caring Bruce who make the effort it's just that those were not in the main Bat books. I just feel that the main bat boo isn't a pace where writers can ever focus on Bruce as a dad. That's not what fans who have been buying Batman for decades want. They complain about the family and about Selina and we saw what happened with Superman. As great as Superdad was fans ended up complaining because there was too much focus on Jon.

I hope we get to see Batman and Robin i Tec not just Bruce and Damian so people can see the two work great together

----------


## CPSparkles

@ Babybats did you read Orlando's The Shadow/Batman? There Damian jokes to Bruce that he's not one his chums. It's actually a really great mini.

i would love a Supersons arc  where they met those guys. The chum batman and the Superdickeryman

----------


## Konja7

> I understood Bruce acting the way he did afterall this wasn't his choice.
> Bruce has been raising kids but in  a different way to Damian. Tomasi is the first time i saw him go to full Father mode. he also did reject Damian at the start before he died so i get the reason why he was detached.


Did Bruce reject Damian at start? 

I mean Bruce was clearly angry after Damian almost killed  Tim and he didn't know how to deal with Damian, but it was external circumstances that kept them away.

----------


## babybats

> No writers like Orlando, Priest, jurgens, Synder, Percy and more have given us caring Bruce who make the effort it's just that those were not in the main Bat books. I just feel that the main bat boo isn't a pace where writers can ever focus on Bruce as a dad. That's not what fans who have been buying Batman for decades want. They complain about the family and about Selina and we saw what happened with Superman. As great as Superdad was fans ended up complaining because there was too much focus on Jon.
> 
> I hope we get to see Batman and Robin i Tec not just Bruce and Damian so people can see the two work great together
> 
> @ Babybats did you read Orlando's The Shadow/Batman? There Damian jokes to Bruce that he's not one his chums. It's actually a really great mini.
> 
> i would love a Supersons arc  where they met those guys. The chum batman and the Superdickeryman


I did think of Priest, but while I do love how he explored Bruce's insecurities as a father and showed how much he cared about Damian, he didn't do much parenting in it.  And I can't really recall anything of the sort happening under Snyder or Percy.  Though I guess Snyder's Batman did have one flashback with Damian and it's kind of a father-son moment, so that counts.  And I'm not sure which Jurgens title you mean.

And nope I haven't read it yet.  I bought it and I've been meaning to get to it.  That sounds really fun!

I was also thinking the Supersons should meet the golden age versions of their parents haha.  Supes would be a jerk, Lois would be scheming to trick him into marrying her--and Jon would be traumatized.  Damian would be horrified at how uncool and unedgy Batman is.  (But secretly like that his dad is showering him with attention and positivity.)  And then he'd try to get Dick to put on pants.  Try and fail.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I did think of Priest, but while I do love how he explored Bruce's insecurities as a father and showed how much he cared about Damian, he didn't do much parenting in it.  And I can't really recall anything of the sort happening under Snyder or Percy.  Though I guess Snyder's Batman did have one flashback with Damian and it's kind of a father-son moment, so that counts.  And I'm not sure which Jurgens title you mean.
> 
> And nope I haven't read it yet.  I bought it and I've been meaning to get to it.  That sounds really fun!
> 
> I was also thinking the Supersons should meet the golden age versions of their parents haha.  Supes would be a jerk, Lois would be scheming to trick him into marrying her--and Jon would be traumatized.  Damian would be horrified at how uncool and unedgy Batman is.  (But secretly like that his dad is showering him with attention and positivity.)  And then he'd try to get Dick to put on pants.  Try and fail.


Percy was in Green arrow when he goes to Ollie and asks him to please look after damian because he was going away. Ollie's thought implied that Bruce has been worrying about Damian for some time.

Snyder was in Metal where bruce opens up to Clark about his worries and fears. he also ask him to make sure Damian grows into the man he was meant to be. Bruce was worried he wouldn't be around for Damian. They are not story arcs but they are signs of Bruce caring and worrying about Damian.

Damian would be traumatised by the old Robin costume

----------


## babybats

> Percy was in Green arrow when he goes to Ollie and asks him to please look after damian because he was going away. Ollie's thought implied that Bruce has been worrying about Damian for some time.
> 
> Snyder was in Metal where bruce opens up to Clark about his worries and fears. he also ask him to make sure Damian grows into the man he was meant to be. Bruce was worried he wouldn't be around for Damian. They are not story arcs but they are signs of Bruce caring and worrying about Damian.
> 
> Damian would be traumatised by the old Robin costume


Ahhh, ok I know what you mean now.  Though I more thinking about who showed Bruce actually parenting on panel, not just showing how he feels.  But yeah, he clearly cares a lot about his youngest and wants to be involved, it's a nice change from Bruce's attitude in the beginning.

Seeing Dick in his original outfit would make Damian question everything he ever thought about him.  On the other hand, seeing Jason in the same outfit would make Damian's life.  Blackmail material forever.

----------


## dietrich

@ oasis1313 Carried over from the last thread
No Damian didn't build the Fortress of Attitude for himself. Bruce and Clark built it for the boys. Aquaman provided the location in Atlantis.

----------


## dietrich

@Babybats @CPSpakles your discussion got me thinking of this

----------


## dietrich

Batman and Robin



http://otter-the-author.tumblr.com

----------


## dietrich



----------


## Restingvoice

Ah, I forgot. Batman and Robin weren't actually the first Damian I read. It was his guest-starring moments in Scott Snyder's Batman. 

When they're preparing for the party and Tim helped tied his tie and they snark each other. 
When Batman went missing and Damian paired with Dick to interrogate criminals
When the Bat Signal finally burned out and he demanded Commissioner Gordon to light a new one before finally begged, please, because he's desperate.

----------


## dietrich

> Ah, I forgot. Batman and Robin weren't actually the first Damian I read. It was his guest-starring moments in Scott Snyder's Batman. 
> 
> When they're preparing for the party and Tim helped tied his tie and they snark each other. 
> When Batman went missing and Damian paired with Dick to interrogate criminals
> When the Bat Signal finally burned out and he demanded Commissioner Gordon to light a new one before finally begged, please, because he's desperate.


I can't fault Synder. For someone who wasn't a fan he did give us some good Damian.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Did Bruce reject Damian at start? 
> 
> I mean Bruce was clearly angry after Damian almost killed  Tim and he didn't know how to deal with Damian, but it was external circumstances that kept them away.


Yeah he sent him back to his mum. Actually he accepted him then rejected him after he tried to kill Tim and when Bruce discovered Damian was sent there to mess up his plans.

Bruce is a contradiction with how easily he accepted Damian and even with Talia because this was when we were still working with the Damian is a rape baby origin.

----------


## dietrich

> Yeah he sent him back to his mum. Actually he accepted him then rejected him after he tried to kill Tim and when Bruce discovered Damian was sent there to mess up his plans.
> 
> Bruce is a contradiction with how easily he accepted Damian and even with Talia because this was when we were still working with the Damian is a rape baby origin.


Maybe Bruce just can't resist taking in kids  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I always forget that after the introduction Bruce did allow Damian into his home, cave and life despite the circumstances.

----------


## Konja7

> Yeah he sent him back to his mum. Actually he accepted him then rejected him after he tried to kill Tim and when Bruce discovered Damian was sent there to mess up his plans.
> 
> Bruce is a contradiction with how easily he accepted Damian and even with Talia because this was when we were still working with the Damian is a rape baby origin.


I would say it's complicated, because Bruce sent Damian back to Talia after Damian killed someone and attacked Tim. 

In fact, Bruce seemed to do this, so that Talia and Damian could escape.


However, the fact that Bruce lost contact with Damian after that event seems to be due to external things (like the explosion of the ship)

----------


## dietrich

> I would say it's complicated, because Bruce sent Damian back to Talia after Damian killed someone and attacked Tim. 
> 
> In fact, Bruce seemed to do this, so that Talia and Damian could escape.
> 
> 
> However, the fact that Bruce lost contact with Damian after that event seems to be due to external things (like the explosion of the ship)


He didn't seem to show much resistance when he returned and saw Damian as Robin rather he was complimenting the new Dynamic duo at the end of the night.

However Tomasi representation still rings true to me. Bruce and Damian didn't know each other. bruce hasn't got the temperament required to handle a delicate situation like Damian, insecure kids who need reassurance and patience more than most. There's a reason why Richard was the Batman for the job.

----------


## Fergus

> I am really dissapointed Damian is dead in injustice vs masters of universe..  Fortunatelly, his murderer WW is dead too.


How did she die?

----------


## Fergus

> I remember when this came out and so many fans were mad because they misunderstood what this was about. Damian acts all superior like he is above the other Robins but this challenge was about him seeking acceptance. He wanted their acceptance and was trying to gain it the only way he knew how.
> 
> By proving himself.
> Which he did. Though it turned out he never had anything to prove [at least not to Dick or Jason] 
> 
> I always felt this was Tomasi getting meta because at the time and even now you hear some fans saying that Damian isn't worthy of Robin. A statement which shows how little some fans get about Robin. 
> Noone has to prove they are worthy of Robin because Robin is a mantle created by Dick to help young boys. You don't need to be worthy to be saved.
> 
> Tim had to work for Robin in the old continuity because Tim wasn't a boy in need. So his inclusion had to be justified.


I don't think most Robins believe the mantle has to to earned. Only a certain sub section likes to make that claim or say someone isn't worthy.

As a father Tomasi's B&R has a special place in my heart.

----------


## Fergus

> @ Babybats did you read Orlando's The Shadow/Batman? There Damian jokes to Bruce that he's not one his chums. It's actually a really great mini.
> 
> i would love a Supersons arc  where they met those guys. The chum batman and the Superdickeryman


That would make an interesting Supersons arc. Or them meeting the old Supersons

----------


## dietrich

> That would make an interesting Supersons arc. Or *them meeting the old Supersons*


I saw fan art of that recently. Damian would also be surprised with a batman that kills and wears a cloth mask.

----------


## babybats

> I would say it's complicated, because Bruce sent Damian back to Talia after Damian killed someone and attacked Tim. 
> 
> In fact, Bruce seemed to do this, so that Talia and Damian could escape.
> 
> 
> However, the fact that Bruce lost contact with Damian after that event seems to be due to external things (like the explosion of the ship)





> He didn't seem to show much resistance when he returned and saw Damian as Robin rather he was complimenting the new Dynamic duo at the end of the night.
> 
> However Tomasi representation still rings true to me. Bruce and Damian didn't know each other. bruce hasn't got the temperament required to handle a delicate situation like Damian, insecure kids who need reassurance and patience more than most. There's a reason why Richard was the Batman for the job.


I think Bruce could have gone after Damian and Talia (he's Batman, he could've found them), but chose to let them go.  The fact that he was willing to allow his child back into the hands of the people who turned said child into a killer says a lot.

Then when he comes back from the dead, he kinda wipes his hands of him, leaving him entirely to Dick.  It's like, Bruce never expected that Damian could be reformed so he didn't even try, then saw someone else did his job better and left him to it.  So yeah, it's definitely complicated.  And may be too callous for Bruce, but I found it interesting.

Though Morrison also had Bruce call Damian a mistake and fire him from being Robin, which, post-Tomasi-B&R, felt OOC for me.

----------


## babybats

> I can't fault Synder. For someone who wasn't a fan he did give us some good Damian.


I forever wish he'd included Damian more because I love how Capullo draws him.



Look at his smushed face!

----------


## Jackalope89

> How did she die?


One of He-Man's allies (I can never remember their names outside of He-Man himself) got her with a sword. Warrior woman against warrior woman.

----------


## Restingvoice

Baby's first bat glare and baptism of blood.

5d501a48635a7e382456be7ea786f41e._SX1280_QL80_TTD_.jpg

Gosh dang, Damian. Chill.
You too, Talia.

----------


## dietrich

> Baby's first bat glare and baptism of blood.
> 
> 5d501a48635a7e382456be7ea786f41e._SX1280_QL80_TTD_.jpg
> 
> Gosh dang, Damian. Chill.
> You too, Talia.


Jeez what a way to start. This is so messed up. I like Damian's eyes here

----------


## Korath

> One of He-Man's allies (I can never remember their names outside of He-Man himself) got her with a sword. Warrior woman against warrior woman.


Sadly, she actually didn't die. it's implied she was sent to the Phantom Zone to be saved; that's how Injustice Supergirl got out.

----------


## dietrich

> Sadly, she actually didn't die. it's implied she was sent to the Phantom Zone to be saved; that's how Injustice Supergirl got out.


With the things she's done I would rather she die but she is part of the trinity so I guess we need her alive when the dust settles. Also it would have been wrong to have a character fro another series end her.

----------


## dietrich

> I forever wish he'd included Damian more because I love how Capullo draws him.
> 
> 
> 
> Look at his smushed face!


One of my favourite hugs. The relief on their faces.

----------


## dietrich

R is for Radical by Dustin Nguyen

----------


## dietrich

Detective #1000 Enter the BatCave

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

The Oath

----------


## dietrich

I know the festive period is over but this was so nice so





https://twitter.com/a__v__c__d

----------


## dietrich

Language Damian




https://twitter.com/winterRimyeah

----------


## CPSparkles

> Detective #1000 Enter the BatCave


Damian looks really good here. Nearly as pretty as Jim's Dick Grayson from ASBR who is hands down the most aesthetically pleasing Robin

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## Fergus

> Detective #1000 Enter the BatCave


So is Damian going to be  Tomasi's Robin on Tec? This is a cool cover

----------


## Fergus

> The Oath


Where's Goliath these days? Glass not a fan?

----------


## Restingvoice

I'm having The Lion King flashback when I saw Damian comparing paw prints with his dad

8242a673866c29360b047530578f88f4._SX1280_QL80_TTD_.jpg

"Sigh... ten more years... at least"

----------


## Fergus

> I'm having The Lion King flashback when I saw Damian comparing paw prints with his dad
> 
> 8242a673866c29360b047530578f88f4._SX1280_QL80_TTD_.jpg
> 
> "Sigh... ten more years... at least"


Panels like that touch me the most because I can recognise them from my own life. Tomasi's Batman was relatable.
What happened to his IPod?

His music and Art have been ignored by writers or perhaps he hasn't had time for leisure.

----------


## Arctic Cyclist

> Panels like that touch me the most because I can recognise them from my own life. Tomasi's Batman was relatable.
> What happened to his IPod?
> 
> His music and Art have been ignored by writers or perhaps he hasn't had time for leisure.


The first issue of Robin: SOB revealed that the iPod was a spying/communication device of either Ra's or Talia. Which answers one of the questions brought up by the long forsaken but still the best Damian tumblr @deconstructingdamian of where it came from and who gave it to him. Although Damian clearly didn't know that, given his reaction to Ravi talking on it, and I suspected it was Talia not Ra's as she's much more likely to take advantage of the lack of communication between the bats and drop of a small present knowing that Alfred, Bruce, and Dick all would assume the other got it for him, or maybe even Tim.

Oddly enough, the lack of his practicing his art, music, and theater doesn't bother me like it should because it explains his attitude and behavior regression. Way back in September @irene asked me if I thought Damian's mental health was better than Bruce's despite his past, and the answer was yes because of his nonviolent creative pursuits. His explanation to Carrie about why he wanted to get into theater is actually one of the reasons listed by the American VA and various young offenders rehabilitation programs as why acting and staging productions are highly effective treatments for C-PTSD. Creating art, be it music, crafting, painting, or sculpture is widely regarded as one of the best and most effective ways to work through and recover from traumatic experiences, particularly combat. So his not doing any of those things correlates with his going down a dark path and making terrible decisions in response to Metal, No Justice, and the cluster of emotional abuse and neglect that is King's Batman direction. 

The iPod, though, that was some impressive long range story planning on the parts of Tomasi and Gleason.

----------


## irene

Have you guys seen what was revealed about Damian in Tomasi's new issue of Detective Comics?

----------


## adrikito

> Have you guys seen what was revealed about Damian in Tomasi's new issue of Detective Comics?


ALFRED.. You revealed Damian secret..  :Frown:

----------


## babybats

> Oddly enough, the lack of his practicing his art, music, and theater doesn't bother me like it should because it explains his attitude and behavior regression. Way back in September @irene asked me if I thought Damian's mental health was better than Bruce's despite his past, and the answer was yes because of his nonviolent creative pursuits. His explanation to Carrie about why he wanted to get into theater is actually one of the reasons listed by the American VA and various young offenders rehabilitation programs as why acting and staging productions are highly effective treatments for C-PTSD. Creating art, be it music, crafting, painting, or sculpture is widely regarded as one of the best and most effective ways to work through and recover from traumatic experiences, particularly combat. So his not doing any of those things correlates with his going down a dark path and making terrible decisions in response to Metal, No Justice, and the cluster of emotional abuse and neglect that is King's Batman direction. 
> 
> The iPod, though, that was some impressive long range story planning on the parts of Tomasi and Gleason.


That's a cool way to think about it.  He's not indulging in his creative hobbies anymore because of his current state of mind/behavior.  But I wish this was actually addressed in story.  Ever since TT began, Damian's been regressing and it's never acknowledged.  If writers actually showed something like this, showed maybe Carrie or someone wondering why Damian cancelled his lessons, or a family member commenting on a change in his behavior--_something_ to signal that there's something going on, then I'd be happy.

----------


## Restingvoice

Yeah if it's not shown or addressed in the story then my first thought is the current writer just don't know, based on experience that a lot of DC writers just ignore portrayal in other or previous books when writing their own.

----------


## dietrich

> Have you guys seen what was revealed about Damian in Tomasi's new issue of Detective Comics?


I don't like this. This is on par with Rebirth Tim and we know how unpopular that guy is all because of his sue tendencies.

----------


## Restingvoice

> Have you guys seen what was revealed about Damian in Tomasi's new issue of Detective Comics?


Geez... but the reason I can ignore Damian's impossible level of skill set is because he has tons of character flaw. Heck, he's known first for his character flaw.

Also, because in the Golden Age, Dick also operated on Bruce at the age of 8-10, and that's before Alfred even came to the house.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Have you guys seen what was revealed about Damian in Tomasi's new issue of Detective Comics?



He saved Bruce. Nice. Does he perhaps know how to restore memories? That's a story I want to read Also is this how Bruce finds out what Damian is up to?

----------


## dietrich

> Geez... but the reason I can ignore Damian's impossible level of skill set is because he has tons of character flaw. Heck, he's known first for his character flaw.
> 
> Also, because in the Golden Age, Dick also operated on Bruce at the age of 8-10, and that's before Alfred even came to the house.


He did? How did they explain that ability?

----------


## dietrich

> He saved Bruce. Nice. *Does he perhaps know how to restore memories*? That's a story I want to read Also is this how Bruce finds out what Damian is up to?


We are not that lucky. We have to put up with Ric a bit more sadly :Frown:

----------


## Restingvoice

> He did? How did they explain that ability?


I forgot. It's either something Bruce taught before or Bruce directed him as he lay on the table semiconscious.

----------


## fanfan13

If the impossible skill is what Damian brags as something he can do then I will be okay with it but to have another character said it (and Alfred of all people) just seems so wrong.

----------


## fanfan13

I totally missed the moment when you guys here were sharing about how you first found Damian but despite that I’m still gonna share mine. It’s nothing special though, I was just randomly reading some wikis when I found out that Bruce actually had a bio son and instantly got interested in that character (since at that time I was sold on the idea of Supes having his own bio son because of Superman Returns movie) only to find out later after further research that he was at that time dead.

I was like “how come???” and “what a wasted potential” (and that was before I actually read about Damian) so somehow I was having this urge to find out more on why he was dead and what kind of character this kid was when he was still alive. But before I actually read comics about him, first I read what people (readers) had to say about him so I read many posts about his character and his relationship with other characters. Because of that my interest in him grew so much to the point that I thought I had to read him in panels so I just did and the first comic about him I read was Tomasi’s B&R.

Not long after that he was revived again (yay) and by that point I had read many previous titles about him and become a Damian fan.

Also don’t you think for a character Damian has many unique traits? They are not the main reasons of why I like Damian the best but the simple things such as the way he talks, his catchphrase “TT”, the way he call people’s real name, and his likes on animals to the point of having his own pets are things that are uniquely his own out of all the batfam.

----------


## dietrich

Same here. After watching his movie I wanted to know more. Turned out he was dead but the search turned me onto the Robins in general [I knew Dick from animation and kinda knew that joker offed one] I really liked the concept of the batfamily so decided to pick up some comics. Morrison's B&R was my very 1st comic. I ended up marathoning  runs featuring all the Robins and discovering a new hobby.

----------


## fanfan13

> Same here. After watching his movie I wanted to know more. Turned out he was dead but the search turned me onto the Robins in general [I knew Dick from animation and kinda knew that joker offed one] I really liked the concept of the batfamily so decided to pick up some comics. Morrison's B&R was my very 1st comic. I ended up marathoning  runs featuring all the Robins and discovering a new hobby.


I read Tomasis B&R first and Morrisons later but I ended up liking the latter more than the former.

----------


## dietrich

> I read Tomasis B&R first and Morrisons later but I ended up liking the latter more than the former.


Most times I can't decide which I like better. I love each run for different reasons. However Morrison's  Reborn concept is so perfect the way it brings batman full circle and spotlight's Batman's greatest achievement. Dick Grayson. A broken character like Bruce raising a well adjusted and better hero who ends up being the one person willing and able to save Bruce's orphan [Talia disowned him] is beautiful.

It restored Robin to it's original purpose ; saving a young kid in need. Even better it was the original Robin now using it not just to save a kid but to reform a killer. I love it and the idea is that thanks to Grayson and Bruce Damian will be an even better Batman than those 2 as revealed in BB Rebirth [if DC knocks it off with the evil teasing ] then we get Batman 700. Damian saves and mentors Terry and so forth. Batman keeps on. Getting better which each new successor.

Yeah Morrison's is superior.  Tomasi's is an emotional feast full of beautiful moments and stories that will always be special to me but Morrison is on a different level. I think I revisit Tomasi's more though.

----------


## babybats

> Most times I can't decide which I like better. I love each run for different reasons. However Morrison's  Reborn concept is so perfect the way it brings batman full circle and spotlight's Batman's greatest achievement. Dick Grayson. A broken character like Bruce raising a well adjusted and better hero who ends up being the one person willing and able to save Bruce's orphan [Talia disowned him] is beautiful.
> 
> It restored Robin to it's original purpose ; saving a young kid in need. Even better it was the original Robin now using it not just to save a kid but to reform a killer. I love it and the idea is that thanks to Grayson and Bruce Damian will be an even better Batman than those 2 as revealed in BB Rebirth [if DC knocks it off with the evil teasing ] then we get Batman 700. Damian saves and mentors Terry and so forth. Batman keeps on. Getting better which each new successor.
> 
> Yeah Morrison's is superior.  Tomasi's is an emotional feast full of beautiful moments and stories that will always be special to me but Morrison is on a different level. I think I revisit Tomasi's more though.


I agree.  Tomasi's did a lot more character work with Damian and Bruce, and in that capacity I prefer it to Morrisons, but Morrison's B&R was top tier.  The only problem is when I want to recommend it to new readers, I know that the last arc is going to be really confusing if they haven't read RIP and Return of Bruce Wayne (and even if they HAVE lol).  Morrison is not the easiest writer to start with.

----------


## dietrich

> I agree.  Tomasi's did a lot more character work with Damian and Bruce, and in that capacity I prefer it to Morrisons, but Morrison's B&R was top tier.  The only problem is when I want to recommend it to new readers, I know that the last arc is going to be really confusing if they haven't read RIP and Return of Bruce Wayne (and even if they HAVE lol).  Morrison is not the easiest writer to start with.


New readers might not find it hard to follow. I was a new reader, first comic I ever read and  I got it. Mostly.  There were a few references I didn't get and stuff/characters I needed to follow up but that didn't spoil it for me. I just enjoyed the duo featured and caught up on other books later.

After a few months of back reading Bat family books I revisited the run and It was tons better but mainly because I knew the characters better, knew more about their history so I could appreciate the partnership and the concept a lot more.

I say do recommend. I picked it up for Dick and Damian. Their story was easy to follow so I didn't struggle.

----------


## dietrich

Adventures of The Supersons #6

----------


## Arctic Cyclist

Damian hunts fruit. I guess we now know what type of bat he is.  :Smile: 

Since no one else has posted it, Adventures of the Super Sons #6 preview. 

https://www.weirdsciencedccomics.com...ons-6.html?m=1

----------


## Darkspellmaster

So honest question, when Damian and Jon do finally meet now that Jon's been aged up *sigh * how do you think he will react, an is this going to push him farther into regressing?

----------


## Godlike13

He’ll probably be upset that Jon is going the way of Chris Kent. I know I am...

----------


## Restingvoice

He's going to be upset at his height spurt that's for sure

----------


## fanfan13

I honestly can’t imagine how Damian will react to that. maybe upset but he won’t show it.
I even wonder if any writer will ever show Damian having any reaction or not at all

----------


## Fergus

> Damian hunts fruit. I guess we now know what type of bat he is. 
> 
> Since no one else has posted it, Adventures of the Super Sons #6 preview. 
> 
> https://www.weirdsciencedccomics.com...ons-6.html?m=1


That opening page with Damian narration is adorable and exactly what I used to do when I was a kid and pretending to be Superman. 

I like how Tomasi keeps bringing up these classics. Space Cabbie and now this monkey thing. Can't wait to pick it up.

----------


## Fergus

> I honestly can’t imagine how Damian will react to that. maybe upset but he won’t show it.
> I even wonder if any writer will ever show Damian having any reaction or not at all


I'm more worried about Bendis following up on his joke about damian not being happy about Tim becoming Robin. I hope he doesn't feel inspired to touch that or anything to do with Damian. He already got his hands on Jon and Leveithan/Talia. Those went well.

I hope we get to see damian react. My guess is he hates Jon being taller and older than him. He's happy Jon is more mature and less doe-eyed. He isn't really shocked because when you've risen from being dead and your Gramps has a pool that brings back people and your mum literally had clones farms for spare-parts on hand and your brother came back after being blown up and dead for 20 years and your Dad ............

Yeah he won't be that surprised.

----------


## Fergus

> The first issue of Robin: SOB revealed that the iPod was a spying/communication device of either Ra's or Talia. Which answers one of the questions brought up by the long forsaken but still the best Damian tumblr @deconstructingdamian of where it came from and who gave it to him. Although Damian clearly didn't know that, given his reaction to Ravi talking on it, and I suspected it was Talia not Ra's as she's much more likely to take advantage of the lack of communication between the bats and drop of a small present knowing that Alfred, Bruce, and Dick all would assume the other got it for him, or maybe even Tim.
> 
> Oddly enough, the lack of his practicing his art, music, and theater doesn't bother me like it should because it explains his attitude and behavior regression. Way back in September @irene asked me if I thought Damian's mental health was better than Bruce's despite his past, and the answer was yes because of his nonviolent creative pursuits. His explanation to Carrie about why he wanted to get into theater is actually one of the reasons listed by the American VA and various young offenders rehabilitation programs as why acting and staging productions are highly effective treatments for C-PTSD. Creating art, be it music, crafting, painting, or sculpture is widely regarded as one of the best and most effective ways to work through and recover from traumatic experiences, particularly combat. So his not doing any of those things correlates with his going down a dark path and making terrible decisions in response to Metal, No Justice, and the cluster of emotional abuse and neglect that is King's Batman direction. 
> 
> The iPod, though, that was some impressive long range story planning on the parts of Tomasi and Gleason.


I had forgotten about the ipod being a spying tool. I did read that.

Isn't it wonderful that with just those little details Tomasi and Gleason have shown more knowledge and positive representation of dealing with trauma than King has done  with his entire library of work.

----------


## fanfan13

> I'm more worried about Bendis following up on his joke about damian not being happy about Tim becoming Robin. I hope he doesn't feel inspired to touch that or anything to do with Damian. He already got his hands on Jon and Leveithan/Talia. Those went well.


He actually said things like that?? Sounds like bad news although I have no idea how informed Bendis is with the whole Damian and Tim thing.

----------


## Fergus

> He actually said things like that?? Sounds like bad news although I have no idea how informed Bendis is with the whole Damian and Tim thing.


The fact that he drooped such a line to bait fans and included a quote of* best Robin* after tim's mention in a solicit tells me that he is aware there was/is bad blood and he is hoping to capitalise on that.

However it doesn't matter since Bendis is well known for disregarding what actual canon is or what others have written.

----------


## Armor of God

Damian made a cameo in Deathstroke today nothing big but he's going to show up full time soon enough and what was up with those last 2 pages in Batman 62? AOSS was ok this month but nothing special imo.

----------


## Jackalope89

> Damian made a cameo in Deathstroke today nothing big but he's going to show up full time soon enough and what was up with those last 2 pages in Batman 62? AOSS was ok this month but nothing special imo.


Really? I got a kick out of Damian hunting fruit and Jon shouting random things to startle the creature, even "I came in like a wrecking ball!" and "Shazam!".

----------


## Darkspellmaster

> Really? I got a kick out of Damian hunting fruit and Jon shouting random things to startle the creature, even "I came in like a wrecking ball!" and "Shazam!".


I really want more of this. I really miss the fact that the earlier idea for YJ didnt go through. That would have been a hood place for Jon and Damian. Having at least two people their ages, Iris and Jai west, Steph, Vergil, Kara and Megan as semi mentors. It looked to be a fun book.

I'm loving AoSS, I'm iffy that Bendis would do something mean with Jon and Damian. I do think that his doe-eyed aspect will still be there and Damian will be like "Tt" about it. But yeah this is gonna yest their friendship. I'm hoping someone does them right.

----------


## Godlike13

Damian is also in Batman this week. Not excetly sure where there going with it, but they’re going somewhere.

----------


## Fergus

bleeding cool yesterday hinted that today's batman will have some hints re Damian's future as Robin. Still at work anyone have spoilers what the scene was?

----------


## Godlike13

> bleeding cool yesterday hinted that today's batman will have some hints re Damian's future as Robin. Still at work anyone have spoilers what the scene was?


It wasn't really a scene but more just an end twist revel. Really not sure what it says about Damian's future as Robin.

----------


## Mosameen

> It wasn't really a scene but more just an end twist revel. Really not sure what it says about Damian's future as Robin.


I guess it's more about Bruce thinking that he is letting his son down and him being Robin might get Damian killed or him never finding happiness like Bruce himself. Simply it's Bruce thinking he is making his son be like him only thinking about the fight and that being a vigilante is what comes first like Bruce line of thought in the issue.

----------


## Fergus

> It wasn't really a scene but more just an end twist revel. Really not sure what it says about Damian's future as Robin.


Okay. Bleeding Cool had me worried if I'm honest

----------


## Fergus

> I guess it's more about Bruce thinking that he is letting his son down and him being Robin might get Damian killed or him never finding happiness like Bruce himself. Simply it's Bruce thinking he is making his son be like him only thinking about the fight and that being a vigilante is what comes first like Bruce line of thought in the issue.


As much as I want to see more of daddy Bruce raising Damian I still want him to be Robin. Though that's not a reason for replacing him with Drake. At least not one that speaks well of Bruce.

----------


## Arctic Cyclist

> bleeding cool yesterday hinted that today's batman will have some hints re Damian's future as Robin. Still at work anyone have spoilers what the scene was?


Apparently he was Professor Pyg and torturing Bruce. Which I suppose explains why Damian wasn't in the acclaimed second annual despite it gutting and usurping his story about the pearl. It appears DC is doing its damnedest to alienate the Damian and Dick fans again.

Huzzah for King deciding to make Damian a villain to get rid of him to prop up his OTP.

----------


## Fergus

> Apparently he was Professor Pyg and torturing Bruce. Which I suppose explains why Damian wasn't in the acclaimed second annual despite it gutting and usurping his story about the pearl. It appears DC is doing its damnedest to alienate the Damian and Dick fans again.
> 
> Huzzah for King deciding to make Damian a villain to get rid of him to prop up his OTP.


It goes it circles. DC shitting on Robins. Tim just finished getting crapped on, Dick and Damian now [nice of them to do them as a duo] Jason has some slack because they buried him for decades.

That must have been one impressive lap dance if Damian ended up following Pyg of all people

----------


## fanfan13

I havent read AoSS yet, will do later.
I dont read Batman. What happened with Damian in Batman? Its rare he would make cameo there. Can someone give any context? You can use the spoiler tag as to not spoil anything for those who havent read it yet.

----------


## adrikito

Damian in deathstroke 39:

deathstroke 39 Robin Damian Wayne.jpg

----------


## adrikito

> I haven’t read AoSS yet, will do later.
> I don’t read Batman. What happened with Damian in Batman? It’s rare he would make cameo there. Can someone give any context? You can use the spoiler tag as to not spoil anything for those who haven’t read it yet.


One friend told me something strange.. That Damian appeared in the last 2 pages.. That Pygg that appeared in the issue was fake, that he was Damian..

----------


## babybats

> Apparently he was Professor Pyg and torturing Bruce. Which I suppose explains why Damian wasn't in the acclaimed second annual despite it gutting and usurping his story about the pearl. It appears DC is doing its damnedest to alienate the Damian and Dick fans again.
> 
> Huzzah for King deciding to make Damian a villain to get rid of him to prop up his OTP.


...I'm sorry, he WAS Professor Pyg?

What the heck is even happening?

----------


## fanfan13

> One friend told me something strange.. That Damian appeared in the last 2 pages.. That Pygg that appeared in the issue was fake, that he was Damian..


wait what? more context please...




> ...I'm sorry, he WAS Professor Pyg?
> 
> What the heck is even happening?


I really don’t get what you guys are talking about regarding the issue. So did Damian actually appear or not? Or was it Prof Pyg?

----------


## fanfan13

> Damian in deathstroke 39:
> 
> deathstroke 39 Robin Damian Wayne.jpg



Damian looks like someone who’s ready to strike lol. still haven’t had enough with Deathstroke, do you Damian?
thanks for sharing anyway.

----------


## Godlike13

I think the original intent might have been for Damian to be flipping the bird.

----------


## Restingvoice

> wait what? more context please...
> 
> 
> 
> I really don’t get what you guys are talking about regarding the issue. So did Damian actually appear or not? Or was it Prof Pyg?


Batman's fighting Pyg and when he opened his mask it was Damian. Implied hallucination as the whole scene is in psychedelic colors, he couldn't hear Pyg's voice, and Batman was half thinking about everything he lost that's happened so far, in other words he's losing it. Nothing's been clarified so far and the issue was meant to be confusing.

----------


## babybats

> Batman's fighting Pyg and when he opened his mask it was Damian. Implied hallucination as the whole scene is in psychedelic colors, he couldn't hear Pyg's voice, and Batman was half thinking about everything he lost that's happened so far, in other words he's losing it. Nothing's been clarified so far and the issue was meant to be confusing.


So he was tripping balls and THOUGHT it was Damian.  Okay.  That makes more sense.  lol  Y'all had me worried for a second.  I'm so uninterested in the current Batman book I didn't want to go read it for myself.  (Though I might end up picking up this issue for the art anyway.)

----------


## Arsenal

> wait what? more context please...
> 
> 
> 
> I really dont get what you guys are talking about regarding the issue. So did Damian actually appear or not? Or was it Prof Pyg?





> ...I'm sorry, he WAS Professor Pyg?
> 
> What the heck is even happening?


Context won't help much.

It was basically a nightmare of Batman "waking up" to find himself being tortured by Prof. Pyg. They fight and at the end Pyg takes his mask off to reveal that he's really Damian.

----------


## fanfan13

> Context won't help much.
> 
> It was basically a nightmare of Batman "waking up" to find himself being tortured by Prof. Pyg. They fight and at the end Pyg takes his mask off to reveal that he's really Damian.


whoa thats really weird. but thats just it? I take it Batmans hallucinating then, is he?
thanks for sharing by the way!

----------


## Arctic Cyclist

> So he was tripping balls and THOUGHT it was Damian.  Okay.  That makes more sense.  lol  Y'all had me worried for a second.  I'm so uninterested in the current Batman book I didn't want to go read it for myself.  (Though I might end up picking up this issue for the art anyway.)


No. On a second read it's clear he was tripping balls and thought he was fighting Pyg. Instead he broke Damian's ribs while Damian was attempting to talk him down. Pyg's not a fighter at all, and the Pyg in this issue once he started evasive maneuvers was clearly Damian. 

So now we know why Damian is locked out of the Batcave and has decided to have nothing to do with Bruce: Bruce gave him a villain beat down while raving about Selina dumping him (officially in universe King has written Bruce being more upset and for longer over being dumped than Damian's death which is seriously messed up), and Bruce now thinks Damian is working with Bane.

----------


## Arsenal

> whoa that’s really weird. but that’s just it? I take it Batman’s hallucinating then, is he?


Seems like it. I honestly don't think it's anything more than that (as far as Damian's connection to the issue goes atleast)

----------


## fanfan13

> Seems like it. I honestly don't think it's anything more than that (as far as Damian's connection to the issue goes atleast)


but still why did it have to be Damian though. I hope there isn’t any meaning behind this (his status as Robin for example)




> No. On a second read it's clear he was tripping balls and thought he was fighting Pyg. Instead he broke Damian's ribs while Damian was attempting to talk him down. Pyg's not a fighter at all, and the Pyg in this issue once he started evasive maneuvers was clearly Damian. 
> 
> So now we know why Damian is locked out of the Batcave and has decided to have nothing to do with Bruce: Bruce gave him a villain beat down while raving about Selina dumping him (officially in universe King has written Bruce being more upset and for longer over being dumped than Damian's death which is seriously messed up), and Bruce now thinks Damian is working with Bane.


you make it seems even more complicated.
now that you mention it, not sure if it’s connected (I doubt it) but even in the upcoming Teen Titans according to solicit they sure have to break into the batcave’s security as if Damian doesn’t live there.

----------


## Restingvoice

> but still why did it have to be Damian though. I hope there isn’t any meaning behind this (his status as Robin for example)


because he's the stabby Robin and one of the people Batman love that hasn't been targeted by Bane. It's fear.

----------


## babybats

> No. On a second read it's clear he was tripping balls and thought he was fighting Pyg. Instead he broke Damian's ribs while Damian was attempting to talk him down. Pyg's not a fighter at all, and the Pyg in this issue once he started evasive maneuvers was clearly Damian. 
> 
> So now we know why Damian is locked out of the Batcave and has decided to have nothing to do with Bruce: Bruce gave him a villain beat down while raving about Selina dumping him (officially in universe King has written Bruce being more upset and for longer over being dumped than Damian's death which is seriously messed up), and Bruce now thinks Damian is working with Bane.


Okay so I read it.  And am angry that I paid money for what was several pages of self-indulgent 2nd person narration I've seen done a million times better on Ao3 and a complete waste of a good artist.  But...*takes a deep breath*...ANYWAY.

I'm gonna have to disagree.  I don't think he was fighting Damian at all, or even Pyg.  The whole thing seemed like a dream, therefore Pyg having combat skills isn't supposed to make sense.  (And I'm guessing King used Pyg because he's a Damian rogue so he's making a callback to the Morrison days.  Plus you get the themes of drugs and cautionary tales.)

It's too early to tell what King's exact intentions are, but so far we've got Bruce having a fear dream featuring Damian in an ominous way.  We can interpret that as:

a) It's a metaphor for how Bruce feels about his son turning into a monster like him, or some stupid thing.  (There's that Pygmalion reference, which is obviously referring to Bruce and Selena, but could also apply to Damian.  He shaped Damian in his image, and possibly doomed him in the process.)

b) It's foreshadowing Damian being a villain (maybe related to the TT stuff) or being involved with Bane somehow. ("Little pig, little pig, let me in." Damian's the wolf who's going to blow the house in.)

c) It's foreshadowing for Batman erroneously thinking Damian is involved with Bane, driving an even bigger wedge between them.

d) It's foreshadowing Damian being Bane's next victim.  (The metaphor of the pigs on the hooks. "Bred.  Slaughtered.  Hanging.  Waiting."  Is probably the Robins and various Batfam members who Batman believes he's raised like pigs to the slaughter.)

e) It's Bruce finally realizing that he needs to spend more time with his child.  Bruce's fight with "Pyg" is a metaphor for his inner struggles.  His depression, his guilt, and his failings.  He keeps asking "How did I get here?  How do I get out?"  When Pyg removes the mask, the fight ends and Batman realizes it's all a dream and at the end of the tunnel is Damian, walking away from him.  (Damian even says "Let me in" while Bruce looks at him in dismay.)

f) All of the above.

I think option E is least likely, but would be the best direction to take.  It's probably just A.  I'll be annoyed if that's the case because that makes this whole issue even more pointless.  Gah.  I'm all for metaphors and experimental storytelling, but all this could've been done in four pages.  Props to the artists for using Robin colors throughout, though, that was clever.

----------


## babybats

> Damian in deathstroke 39:
> 
> Attachment 76574


I like how none of us pointed out that he's drinking a juice box.  Like, it's just par for the course now we don't even notice. lmao

----------


## Fergus

> Damian in deathstroke 39:
> 
> Attachment 76574


The juice box is a nice touch. Twice now. Maybe it's a Milk box. He's trying to get taller.

----------


## adrikito

> So now we know why Damian is locked out of the Batcave and has decided to have nothing to do with Bruce: Bruce gave him a villain beat down while raving about Selina dumping him (officially in universe King has written Bruce being more upset and for longer over being dumped than Damian's death which is seriously messed up), and *Bruce now thinks Damian is working with Bane.*


WTF.. He thinks that?

----------


## babybats

> WTF.. He thinks that?


No, Bruce just had a crazy dream/hallucination.  It's not clear whether any of it was real, but I'm pretty sure none of it was.  The whole issue was a metaphor. :/

----------


## Armor of God

I think we should stop overthinking on gibberish. The issue had no real story or purpose. Its filler non sense to kill time. A silly Pygmalion reference and an attempt to evoke Mr Miracle doesn't mean that it was some masterpiece.

Bruce had a dream or is forced in to a dream world by Bane. There isn't anything more to it.

----------


## fanfan13

I’m really bad with metaphor, especially one that I don’t actually read, but it’s nice to know your take on them @babybats.

About Deathstroke, is it still the same artist working on Deathstroke vs Batman? (I stopped reading the title after the arc ended, will pick it up again for the crossover) if it is then kudos to them for that box detail again.

Still haven’t read AoSS so no comment yet from me for that title.
Dunno but I’m not as excited for this as I did everytime a new issue of Super Sons came out. Is it just me or I’m not alone like this?

----------


## dietrich

> I’m really bad with metaphor, especially one that I don’t actually read, but it’s nice to know your take on them @babybats.
> 
> About Deathstroke, is it still the same artist working on Deathstroke vs Batman? (I stopped reading the title after the arc ended, will pick it up again for the crossover) if it is then kudos to them for that box detail again.
> 
> Still haven’t read AoSS so no comment yet from me for that title.
> Dunno but I’m not as excited for this as I did everytime a new issue of Super Sons came out. Is it just me or I’m not alone like this?


You are not alone. SuperSons is still a great read and fun as ever but it doesn't seem to draw me in lie it did before cancellation. DC ruined it. Bendis is a genius the moment he aged Jon up my interest in the duo dropped because no matter how good the title the dynamic s broken. They have no future. Supersons is dead.

Lets hope YJ manages to grab fans the way Supersons did because DC had something special there. Something that TT could never be and never was before the ruined it for a superstar writer with basic sales.

So glad Bendis isn't able to reach Tomasi's Superman numbers. DC deserves that.

----------


## babybats

> You are not alone. SuperSons is still a great read and fun as ever but it doesn't seem to draw me in lie it did before cancellation. DC ruined it. Bendis is a genius the moment he aged Jon up my interest in the duo dropped because no matter how good the title the dynamic s broken. They have no future. Supersons is dead.
> 
> Lets hope YJ manages to grab fans the way Supersons did because DC had something special there. Something that TT could never be and never was before the ruined it for a superstar writer with basic sales.
> 
> So glad Bendis isn't able to reach Tomasi's Superman numbers. DC deserves that.


Same.  I'm still enjoying AoSS but the momentum is gone.  One reason is, like you said, because it was cancelled so none of this matters and the stakes are nonexistent.  And there's a pall of sadness over the whole series because we know what's become of Jon.  But another thing is that the story is dragging while the first series was paced well and moved quickly through multiple stories instead of having one extended conflict.  And the art, while still good, isn't as breathtaking as in Super Sons.

I will also never forgive Bendis for what he did to Jon and the Superfam.  There was just no need.  It's like we got a puppy for Christmas and he ran it over.

----------


## dietrich

> Same.  I'm still enjoying AoSS but the momentum is gone.  One reason is, like you said, because it was cancelled so none of this matters and the stakes are nonexistent.  And there's a pall of sadness over the whole series because we know what's become of Jon.  But another thing is that the story is dragging while the first series was paced well and moved quickly through multiple stories instead of having one extended conflict.  And the art, while still good, isn't as breathtaking as in Super Sons.
> 
> I will also never forgive Bendis for what he did to Jon and the Superfam.  There was just no need.  It's like we got a puppy for Christmas and he ran it over.


I feel bad and worried for Jon. I don't see him surviving. He has been turned into the worst type of young hero [from the expressions he wears in most images we've been shown] and he never had the time to secure a proper base. Pretty much rug pulled out from under him.

I hope they can find more to do with him.

I will admit that on a level I am glad Jon and Damian got some road blocks. Supersons was taking over Damian. There was so much hype and fangirling for the duo that it was overshadowing Damian as a solo act.

It feels awful to say but I hope people understand what I mean. I love Supersons but I don't want that to be the prevalent thing about Damian.

----------


## Godlike13

Poor Jon is going the way of Chris Kent. They know what they are doing, and it’s a shame.

----------


## OpaqueGiraffe17

It’s a goddamn shame it only took one change in creative teams to be Jon Kent’s undoing, but it does make one appreciate how fortunate Damian was to beat the odds even though his own creator didn’t plan on him sticking around long term.

----------


## babybats

> It’s a goddamn shame it only took one change in creative teams to be Jon Kent’s undoing, but it does make one appreciate how fortunate Damian was to beat the odds even though his own creator didn’t plan on him sticking around long term.


We can count our blessings.  I always expected Damian to be aged up or killed off permanently because he's so young and aging him naturally poses problems for older characters who have to age with him.  I'm still worried about that happening, but less so right now since it just happened to Jon and even DC wouldn't be so stupid as to do it to two characters at once. (knock on wood)

I think Damian was lucky because he was only under three writers (Morrison, then Tomasi&Gleason) for so long.  From 2006 to 2016.  Consistency goes a long way.

----------


## dietrich

> We can count our blessings.  I always expected Damian to be aged up or killed off permanently because he's so young and aging him naturally poses problems for older characters who have to age with him.  I'm still worried about that happening, but less so right now since it just happened to Jon and even DC wouldn't be so stupid as to do it to two characters at once. (knock on wood)
> 
> I think Damian was lucky because he was only under three writers (Morrison, then Tomasi&Gleason) for so long.  From 2006 to 2016.  Consistency goes a long way.


Damian was also lucky that Synder works different from Bendis rather than sabotage or tank what he had no interest in he simply put his attention elsewhere.

Don't underestimate the effectiveness of killing all interest in a character to bury them[especially a new one]

----------


## dietrich

> Poor Jon is going the way of Chris Kent. They know what they are doing, and it’s a shame.


That's what make's this sad. We have been here before so they can't claim ignorance. They know what they are doing.

----------


## Konja7

> I feel bad and worried for Jon. I don't see him surviving. He has been turned into the worst type of young hero [from the expressions he wears in most images we've been shown] and he never had the time to secure a proper base. Pretty much rug pulled out from under him.
> 
> I hope they can find more to do with him.
> 
> I will admit that on a level I am glad Jon and Damian got some road blocks. Supersons was taking over Damian. There was so much hype and fangirling for the duo that it was overshadowing Damian as a solo act.
> 
> It feels awful to say but I hope people understand what I mean. I love Supersons but I don't want that to be the prevalent thing about Damian.


Well, we still don't know the age of Jon. He could be 14, so DC may still try Supersons again in the future. 

I know we see Jon angry in covers, but I don't think we can assure that will be his personality. He seems nice and calm in Superman 6.

----------


## fanfan13

> Same.  I'm still enjoying AoSS but the momentum is gone.  One reason is, like you said, because it was cancelled so none of this matters and the stakes are nonexistent.  And there's a pall of sadness over the whole series because we know what's become of Jon.  But another thing is that the story is dragging while the first series was paced well and moved quickly through multiple stories instead of having one extended conflict.  And the art, while still good, isn't as breathtaking as in Super Sons.
> 
> I will also never forgive Bendis for what he did to Jon and the Superfam.  There was just no need.  It's like we got a puppy for Christmas and he ran it over.


Exactly this! At the beginning, the moment I knew it's going to be a flashback, the excitement went down a little bit but the hype was still there. Yet as the story goes further, I just gradually lost interest. I don't know. Maybe because it's a space adventure? The mini Legion of Doom didn't get me interested. And just as you said I do indeed feel like the story is kind of dragging and the interaction between Damian and Jon isn't as engaging as it used to be. The art is ok but I just think Jon badly needs a haircut lol. And then it got worse with the whole aged up Jon because I suddenly feel like Super Sons isn't going to work out anymore with Jon being aged up, that's where the excitement for the most part died, I think. Now I'm reading AoSS just to see Damian and little Jon in panels, I don't really care where the story is going.




> I will admit that on a level I am glad Jon and Damian got some road blocks. Supersons was taking over Damian. There was so much hype and fangirling for the duo that it was overshadowing Damian as a solo act.
> 
> It feels awful to say but I hope people understand what I mean. I love Supersons but I don't want that to be the prevalent thing about Damian.


I kind of understand your feeling. Sometimes I feel that too. Like in general I like how Damian is written in the current Teen Titans but I don't think it's appreciated the way Damian in Super Sons did.




> Its a goddamn shame it only took one change in creative teams to be Jon Kents undoing, but it does make one appreciate how fortunate Damian was to beat the odds even though his own creator didnt plan on him sticking around long term.


10 years and counting is a feat for a character like Damian so we are also really lucky as his fans.




> Well, we still don't know the age of Jon. He could be 14, so DC may still try Supersons again in the future. 
> 
> I know we see Jon angry in covers, but I don't think we can assure that will be his personality. He seems nice and calm in Superman 6.


I haven't caught up with Superman yet since Bendis took over so I don't know how it actually is but looking at the cover I don't think Jon looks 14, or maybe even if he is I don't think he fits Damian as a Super Sons duo anymore looking like that.

----------


## oasis1313

> Don't underestimate the effectiveness of killing all interest in a character to bury them[especially a new one]


Hey, welcome to Ric Grayson World!!1

----------


## Darkspellmaster

Regarding Jon, I don't think Bendis is going to screw him over completely, but I dont think he knows how to write young kids. My guess 13 or 14 and he's just tall for his age. So far he came back calm, smiling and reassuring his dad.

But yeah it doesn't ring as well. I wanted to see what Dan and Pete were up too. Actually I would have liked to have seen Gleason take on a All Star squad or new team with like some other kids their age.

I do miss their dynamic, it's the same sort of feeling that Peter David's YJ gave me back when I first wrote it.

----------


## dietrich

> Hey, welcome to Ric Grayson World!!1


He popped to mind when I was typing that





How one half of the duo that gave us this left us with Ric is baffling. Though likely Didio had more to do with Ric than Tom

----------


## dietrich

> Regarding Jon, I don't think Bendis is going to screw him over completely, but I dont think he knows how to write young kids. My guess 13 or 14 and he's just tall for his age. So far he came back calm, smiling and reassuring his dad.
> 
> But yeah it doesn't ring as well. I wanted to see what Dan and Pete were up too. Actually I would have liked to have seen Gleason take on a All Star squad or new team with like some other kids their age.
> 
> I do miss their dynamic, it's the same sort of feeling that Peter David's YJ gave me back when I first wrote it.


What? He's gonna screw him just a little?

He didn't have to use him . Rather than destroy his options and current dynamics he could have just sent him off and ignored him. Or better yet do like the Batbooks. Damian lives at home we might not see him but its accepted so that doesn't interfere with Damian's on-goings or what writers want to do with Bruce.

----------


## Konja7

> What? He's gonna screw him just a little?
> 
> He didn't have to use him . Rather than destroy his options and current dynamics he could have just sent him off and ignored him. Or better yet do like the Batbooks. Damian lives at home we might not see him but its accepted so that doesn't interfere with Damian's on-goings or what writers want to do with Bruce.


The thing is that Bendis wants to use Jon to affect Clark (he said this in an interview). It's similar to the shot of Dick by King, although I hope Bendis has more plan to really develop Jon. 

In the case of Damian, Batbooks doesn't want to use him. However, King seems to want use Damian now.

----------


## Korath

> The thing is that Bendis wants to use Jon to affect Clark (he said this in an interview). It's similar to the shot of Dick by King, although I hope Bendis has more plan to really develop Jon. 
> 
> In the case of Damian, Batbooks doesn't want to use him. However, King seems to want use Damian now.


I think he does : he has a whole storyline revolving around Jon's adventures in space. Meaning that he see him as an integral part of his Superman's run. King didn't used Dick after he was shot, and doesn't seem to be interested in doing so.

That's why I find the reactions to Jon being aged up to be blow over the top, right now.

----------


## adrikito

WOW.. The people is cursing Bendis even here(in one no related topic with bendis work).. I saw today people in 4chan cursing Bendis too..

Tittle(DREAM TEAM).. I miss this team..

dream_team_damian wayne robin maya ducard nobody suren darga.jpg

----------


## dietrich

> The thing is that Bendis wants to use Jon to affect Clark (he said this in an interview). It's similar to the shot of Dick by King, although I hope Bendis has more plan to really develop Jon. 
> 
> In the case of Damian, Batbooks doesn't want to use him. However, King seems to want use Damian now.





> I think he does : he has a whole storyline revolving around Jon's adventures in space. Meaning that he see him as an integral part of his Superman's run. King didn't used Dick after he was shot, and doesn't seem to be interested in doing so.
> 
> That's why I find the reactions to Jon being aged up to be blow over the top, right now.


Maybe the danger is that he wants to use Jon. So far he's used Jon about as decently as King used the Robins.

 I dropped Superman after the Baby issue before that i didn't like his Jon and Lois was being more annoying than usual.  i haven't read returned Jon but @Konja says he's calm and pleasant.

I really want to have faith but..
On King using Damian now I wish he wouldn't.

----------


## adrikito

> I really want to have faith but..
> On King using Damian now I wish he wouldn't.


I prefer see Damian in one comic related with King than with Bendis..

----------


## dietrich

> WOW.. The people is cursing Bendis even here(in one no related topic with bendis work).. I saw today people in 4chan cursing Bendis too..
> 
> Tittle(DREAM TEAM).. I miss this team..
> 
> Attachment 76663


Ah Suran. I really liked that kid.

Getting called comes with being a daring creator. When you make controversial moves it gets folks talking. Both good and Bad

----------


## dietrich

> I prefer see Damian in one comic related with King than with Bendis..


If it was a choice I would pick King over Bendis however personally I don't want either.

----------


## fanfan13

> That's why I find the reactions to Jon being aged up to be blow over the top, right now.


People have bad memories of DC aging up child character.
Meanwhile I personally think 10-year-old Jon barely has his proper place yet but in just 3 years since his conception he’s aged up and don’t look like a child anymore even though being a literal child is part of his charm. It just doesn’t seem right. And the way Bendis wrote the build up seems like he wanted to break the Super family apart. 

And it’s also because Jon’s part of Super Sons with 13-year-old Damian who looks like 10-year old and who I don’t think will actually grow up physically in the near future, and what makes Super Sons works in the first place is how Jon bringing out the childishness in Damian, so Jon being his way now won’t make the Super Sons work out the way it used to be in its best.

----------


## adrikito

> Ah Suran. I really liked that kid.
> 
> Getting called comes with being a daring creator. When you make controversial moves it gets folks talking. Both good and Bad


Suren. 

I am fine with see Damian and Maya teaming again.. Gleason never created him..




> If it was a choice I would pick King over Bendis however personally I don't want either.


The burguer scene made me think that use Damian every 10 batman issues(in 1 issue) is not a bad idea.. Only 1 issue, I don´t want to see Damian frencuently in batman with King as writer..

----------


## babybats

Nothing Bendis has done with Jon or Lois has been good, and aging a child character up off screen is honestly so cheap and unfulfilling to an audience who actually cares about his character development.  Plus, this is something we've seen before with Superman's last child and it's the most boring move he could've made.  We had something new and different and he just brought us back to Chris Kent and using side characters as nothing but fodder for Superman's wangst.  SO yeah, I think people being upset about it is 100% understandable.  The only people who don't care are the ones who didn't like Jon much in the first place/don't like child characters and were not interested in his development.

And ah, the Suren/Maya/Damian team was the best.  I love the new TT group, but I really wish he'd stayed with them.  They could've been their own group with Jon and Kathy.  Superdog and Goliath could've been their mascots.

----------


## Korath

> People have bad memories of DC aging up child character.
> Meanwhile I personally think 10-year-old Jon barely has his proper place yet but in just 3 years since his conception he’s aged up and don’t look like a child anymore even though being a literal child is part of his charm. It just doesn’t seem right. And the way Bendis wrote the build up seems like he wanted to break the Super family apart. 
> 
> And it’s also because Jon’s part of Super Sons with 13-year-old Damian who looks like 10-year old and who I don’t think will actually grow up physically in the near future, and what makes Super Sons works in the first place is how Jon bringing out the childishness in Damian, so Jon being his way now won’t make the Super Sons work out the way it used to be in its best.


Considering that I never liked Supersons, because it was basically "Damian is the butt end of all jokes", I honestly don't feel too bad about Jon being aged up leading to the title losing in importance. I never liked Jon's interactions with Damian and I've felt that he was becoming terribly flat as a character, so bendis attempt to change that is very welcome to me.

----------


## babybats

> If it was a choice I would pick King over Bendis however personally I don't want either.


I wouldn't really mind King on Damian.  Other than shooting Nightwing, he doesn't often do anything that has major consequences.  He's been on Batman for a while, and what's changed?  Bruce is crazy and depressed, but he's always that way.  The Batfamily is fractured, but most of that happened in other books.  King using Damian would at least show us what he's up to at home, which I miss seeing.

----------


## adrikito

> Considering that I never liked Supersons, because it was basically "Damian is the butt end of all jokes", I honestly don't feel too bad about Jon being aged up leading to the title losing in importance. I never liked Jon's interactions with Damian and I've felt that he was becoming terribly flat as a character, so bendis attempt to change that is very welcome to me.


WOW.. We share the same opinion... The grandpa Damian made me curse this comic forever.. I was tired of humiliations.  :Mad: 

The worst is the existence of crazy fans fantasies about these 2(some people don´t have limitations, even with the characters ages).. Damian inherited Tim curse because they put him with one superkid too.. First that Collin(despite his few appearances with Damian) and now him..

*Some people still want Tim with Kon, I would never understand that, the only that they have in common is that both were Wondergirl boyfriends..*

Talking about Kon... The last image of YJ comic in 4chan received comments saying that the image was Gay... If one fanbase supporting them as gay couple doesn´t exist yet maybe Bendis will start it.

----------


## dietrich

> I wouldn't really mind King on Damian.  Other than shooting Nightwing, he doesn't often do anything that has major consequences.  He's been on Batman for a while, and what's changed?  Bruce is crazy and depressed, but he's always that way.  The Batfamily is fractured, but most of that happened in other books.  King using Damian would at least show us what he's up to at home, which I miss seeing.


King's Batman is a shitty shitty father. To Damian, Dick and Jason I don't want him on the character. He has very little regard for characters. No thanks.

----------


## dietrich

> Considering that I never liked Supersons, because it was basically "Damian is the butt end of all jokes", I honestly don't feel too bad about Jon being aged up leading to the title losing in importance. I never liked Jon's interactions with Damian and I've felt that he was becoming terribly flat as a character, so bendis attempt to change that is very welcome to me.


I had the same issue with Supersons. The jokes got old fast.

----------


## dietrich

> WOW.. We share the same opinion... The grandpa Damian made me curse this comic forever.. I was tired of humiliations. 
> 
> The worst is the existence of crazy fans fantasies about these 2(some people don´t have limitations, even with the characters ages).. Damian inherited Tim curse because they put him with one superkid too.. First that Collin(despite his few appearances with Damian) and now him..
> 
> *Some people still want Tim with Kon, I would never understand that, the only that they have in common is that both were Wondergirl boyfriends..*
> 
> Talking about Kon... The last image of YJ comic in 4chan received comments saying that the image was Gay... If one fanbase supporting them as gay couple doesn´t exist yet maybe Bendis will start it.


Kon's not gay he's just wearing very dated clothes.

----------


## TheCape

> WOW.. We share the same opinion... The grandpa Damian made me curse this comic forever.. I was tired of humiliations. 
> 
> The worst is the existence of crazy fans fantasies about these 2(some people don´t have limitations, even with the characters ages).. Damian inherited Tim curse because they put him with one superkid too.. First that Collin(despite his few appearances with Damian) and now him..
> 
> *Some people still want Tim with Kon, I would never understand that, the only that they have in common is that both were Wondergirl boyfriends..*
> 
> Talking about Kon... The last image of YJ comic in 4chan received comments saying that the image was Gay... If one fanbase supporting them as gay couple doesn´t exist yet maybe Bendis will start it.


Mostly thanks to Johns TT when it was basically the relationship with more screen time (all platonic of course), plus BatmanxSuperman is a pretty loved in fanworks.

Shipping is a very loud and weird part of the fandom lol.

----------


## TheCape

> King's Batman is a shitty shitty father. To Damian, Dick and Jason I don't want him on the character. He has very little regard for characters. No thanks.


King is very similar to Bendis, more into the characthers serving the story than vice versa, is my biggest problem with then frankly.

----------


## Rac7d*

Danm the whole family is here

----------


## fanfan13

> Considering that I never liked Supersons, because it was basically "Damian is the butt end of all jokes", I honestly don't feel too bad about Jon being aged up leading to the title losing in importance. I never liked Jon's interactions with Damian and I've felt that he was becoming terribly flat as a character, so bendis attempt to change that is very welcome to me.


Well it’s good for you then. But people who like Super Sons and the dynamic between the two of them won’t think that way and it’s natural for us to ‘overreact’ against something like that.

I agree a few jokes in Super Sons didn’t sit right especially for Damian and his fans and even for me as well, but as a whole I still love their friendship and their dynamic.

----------


## fanfan13

> WOW.. We share the same opinion... The grandpa Damian made me curse this comic forever.. I was tired of humiliations. 
> 
> The worst is the existence of crazy fans fantasies about these 2(some people don´t have limitations, even with the characters ages).. Damian inherited Tim curse because they put him with one superkid too.. First that Collin(despite his few appearances with Damian) and now him..
> 
> *Some people still want Tim with Kon, I would never understand that, the only that they have in common is that both were Wondergirl boyfriends..*
> 
> Talking about Kon... The last image of YJ comic in 4chan received comments saying that the image was Gay... If one fanbase supporting them as gay couple doesn´t exist yet maybe Bendis will start it.


well not all Super Sons fans are their shippers though. but people can ship whatever they want so if you don’t like it just ignore them basically, as long as they don’t harm actual people it’s not fair (my profile pic!!) to call them the worst. I have a friend who ships them and she’s cool.
talking about ship, I don’t really ship it but these days I kind of like the idea of Damian and Emiko lol.

----------


## Armor of God

Well YJ just introduced both Damian and Jason.

----------


## babybats

> Well YJ just introduced both Damian and Jason.


Whoah, really?  Are they actual characters in the show or just confirmed as existing?  I think I remember Jason being the dead Robin, but is he alive again?

----------


## Armor of God

I haven't watched the episode myself but Jason is an amnesiac ninja and Damian is a baby.

The next time jump is going to be a decade long lol.

----------


## TheCape

> Whoah, really?  Are they actual characters in the show or just confirmed as existing?  I think I remember Jason being the dead Robin, but is he alive again?


Damian is a baby. Jason came back to life and doesn't remember who he is, but is starting to. He is also working for Ra's. 

Technically, Jason was introduced in the last season as the death Robin, he has an hologram of him in the their base.

----------


## babybats

> I haven't watched the episode myself but Jason is an amnesiac ninja and Damian is a baby.
> 
> The next time jump is going to be a decade long lol.





> Damian is a baby. Jason came back to life and doesn't remember who he is, but is starting to. He is also working for Ra's. 
> 
> Technically, Jason was introduced in the last season as the death Robin, he has an hologram of him in the their base.


Oh wow, that sounds like a few fanfics I've read, haha. xD  That's awesome.  Guess I gotta get that DC subscription *sigh*

----------


## adrikito

> I haven't watched the episode myself but Jason is an amnesiac ninja and Damian is a baby.
> 
> The next time jump is going to be a decade long lol.


I remember certain words that made me think he would never appear in the show and now he is alive..

One baby? hm... Seems that Bruce will continue as batman with 50 years.. Bruce has 37 the previous season and maybe we are 3 years later..(40 years)

----------


## dietrich

> I remember certain words that made me think he would never appear in the show and now he is alive..
> 
> One baby? hm... Seems that Bruce will continue as batman with 50 years.. Bruce has 37 the previous season and maybe we are 3 years later..(40 years)


Last year there were voice cast lists that had Damian listed but  people on twitter sad they were fake.

----------


## dietrich

> Well YJ just introduced both Damian and Jason.


That's pretty cool news. I heard rumblings last year but I wasn't expecting Damian anytime soon

----------


## dietrich

> Oh wow, that sounds like a few fanfics I've read, haha. xD  That's awesome.  Guess I gotta get that DC subscription *sigh*


Ra's/Damian body guard yeah I've read those fics

----------


## Arsenal

Depending what they do with Damian, seems there's a solid chance we'll see Dick wear the Cowl sometime relatively soon.

----------


## dietrich

> Depending what they do with Damian, seems there's a solid chance we'll see Dick wear the Cowl sometime relatively soon.


I'd really like Dickbats and I want to see Jason and Damian interaction in the land of Ra's if they age him up genetically

----------


## dietrich

Young Justice Baby Damian

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian and Jason in Young Justice and we might be getting Dickbats! That's great About time DC went bold and just introduced the public to the possibilities. Like Spiderman just did.


Yj has the same art style as the DCAU. Just realised.

----------


## CPSparkles

> You are not alone. SuperSons is still a great read and fun as ever but it doesn't seem to draw me in lie it did before cancellation. DC ruined it. Bendis is a genius the moment he aged Jon up my interest in the duo dropped because no matter how good the title the dynamic s broken. They have no future. Supersons is dead.
> 
> Lets hope YJ manages to grab fans the way Supersons did because DC had something special there. Something that TT could never be and never was before the ruined it for a superstar writer with basic sales.
> 
> So glad *Bendis isn't able to reach Tomasi's Superman numbers.* DC deserves that.


Tomasi's 5th issue sold 81,339 to Bendis 54,727 Action is also down on sales why give him so many titles. I must be missing something.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Damian and Jason in Young Justice and we might be getting Dickbats! That's great About time DC went bold and just introduced the public to the possibilities. Like Spiderman just did.
> 
> 
> Yj has the same art style as the DCAU. Just realised.


They might really be going for a batman incorporated storyline here, this could be its own spinoff its so big

----------


## Pohzee

> Damian and Jason in Young Justice and we might be getting Dickbats! That's great About time DC went bold and just introduced the public to the possibilities. Like Spiderman just did.
> 
> 
> Yj has the same art style as the DCAU. Just realised.


It didn't but it has the same costume designer. Whose designs have gotten worse. As has the animation quality.

----------


## adrikito

> Young Justice Baby Damian


So.. YJ Talia is like the last batman films(with damian) Talia..

The CHOOSEN ONE is here. Episode? I only saw the first of outsiders.

----------


## adrikito

> Kon's not gay he's just wearing very dated clothes.


I don´t like these clothes(I was shocked when I saw him in Batgirl Cass volume..) but I doubt that he is gay choosing wondergirl as girlfriend.. 

I am only saying that maybe Bendis will create another gay fanbase for him..




> well not all Super Sons fans are their shippers though. but people can ship whatever they want so if you don’t like it just ignore them basically, as long as they don’t harm actual people it’s not fair (my profile pic!!) to call them the worst. I have a friend who ships them and she’s cool.
> talking about ship, I don’t really ship it but these days I kind of like the idea of Damian and Emiko lol.


Maybe he needs another timeskip... Make him one 16 years Damian and start to put him with every girl around him(only girlfriend/ship for him as robin, and one girlfriend for damian), he will follow Bruce and Dick steps and would frustate them.

But seems that DC has difficulties with make Tim generation older..  :Frown:

----------


## babybats

> It didn't but it has the same costume designer. Whose designs have gotten worse. As has the animation quality.


Ugh, I hate the look of the DC n52 Animated universe (does it have a name?  Because DCAU was the Timmverse.), and the YJ character designs from season 2 to 3 are not great. The animation is also pretty bad.  :/  I hope the Al Ghuls aren't a big happy family like they were in those films, though.  I prefer the comic version where Damian isn't close to Ra's.

----------


## babybats

> I'd really like Dickbats and I want to see Jason and Damian interaction in the land of Ra's if they age him up genetically


I actually love that Damian's a baby.  He's far removed from the current Robins and in the next generation.  As it is, I think the YJ cast is overcrowded enough, so it's for the best.  But I do want to see Jason interacting with him.  If a year passes and he's walking, maybe we'll see him with a little baby sword.

----------


## fanfan13

OMG Baby Damian!!
Is that how to have him exists but also not have him appear often and have a role? (Of course unless Talia decided to age him up quickly lol). But whatever I want to see him as a baby it feels like fanfic tbh.

----------


## fanfan13

> Ugh, I hate the look of the DC n52 Animated universe (does it have a name?  Because DCAU was the Timmverse.), and the YJ character designs from season 2 to 3 are not great. The animation is also pretty bad.  :/  I hope the Al Ghuls aren't a big happy family like they were in those films, though.  I prefer the comic version where Damian isn't close to Ra's.


Right, Al Ghul as a happy family is the weird thing in the Son of Batman. I don’t mind Damian and Talia (I like it actually) but I mean Damian taking a revenge for Ra’s al Ghul doesn’t seem right. But then again him defeating Deathstroke in a combat didn’t make sense either.

----------


## Darkspellmaster

> Right, Al Ghul as a happy family is the weird thing in the Son of Batman. I don’t mind Damian and Talia (I like it actually) but I mean Damian taking a revenge for Ra’s al Ghul doesn’t seem right. But then again him defeating Deathstroke in a combat didn’t make sense either.


I doubt it. Talia was more pensive seeing Dick leave, meaning she may be worried about Bruce finding out. My guess is that she has plans but not the ones that mirror her aging Damian. Jason may replacing Heretic in this case, and, given Ra's isn't with the Light I feel like he's going to be against them here, but I think he intends to use Damian against Bruce. Same with Jason. 

Regarding Supersons it was, fir me, nice to see Damian humbled some of the time. He has an ego and bring around Jon, as with Steph before, allowed him to be a kid. Something only a handful of writers got, BMQ and Pete Tomasai. He's still a boy. Jason, Dick, Tim got to grow up slowly. Why is he the only one that doesn't get to have friends that help him. As others have noted he's regressing some, and that could be a bad thing.

As for ships, regarding Kon, people have always shipped him with Tim. Damian and Jon are a thing, I have my two own personal choices, Hal Jordans neice Helen be ause she's as stubborn as Damian and Iris Park-West, as her personality would have played well off his. Really dont like Emiko with him, Kara if she was younger would have been funny.

----------


## Armor of God

Knowing YJ verse, it wouldn't surprise me if they do a further two 5 year jumps over next two seasons should they get them. So if there's a season 5 we could have Damian as Robin alongside Dick's Batman. In any event I dont think Jason and Damian will play much of a role this season. With Jason I expect the next season and Damian the one after that.

----------


## dietrich

> Right, Al Ghul as a happy family is the weird thing in the Son of Batman. I dont mind Damian and Talia (I like it actually) but I mean Damian taking a revenge for Ras al Ghul doesnt seem right. But then again him defeating Deathstroke in a combat didnt make sense either.


Don't mind Al Ghul's as a happy family or Damian seeking revenge for the man who raised him. Even in the comics Ra's has been more invested and more hands than Bruce. The Al Ghuls are a happy family and Damian was in a happy [even f it was unhealthy] until he met the Bats.

Damian beating Slade isn't unusual. He is a Teen Titan villain or he was That was his purpose

----------


## dietrich

> I doubt it. Talia was more pensive seeing Dick leave, meaning she may be worried about Bruce finding out. My guess is that she has plans but not the ones that mirror her aging Damian. Jason may replacing Heretic in this case, and, given Ra's isn't with the Light I feel like he's going to be against them here, but I think he intends to use Damian against Bruce. Same with Jason. 
> 
> Regarding Supersons it was, fir me, nice to see Damian humbled some of the time. He has an ego and bring around Jon, as with Steph before, allowed him to be a kid. Something only a handful of writers got, BMQ and Pete Tomasai. He's still a boy. Jason, Dick, Tim got to grow up slowly. Why is he the only one that doesn't get to have friends that help him. As others have noted he's regressing some, and that could be a bad thing.
> 
> As for ships, regarding Kon, people have always shipped him with Tim. Damian and Jon are a thing, I have my two own personal choices, Hal Jordans neice Helen be ause she's as stubborn as Damian and Iris Park-West, as her personality would have played well off his. Really dont like Emiko with him, Kara if she was younger would have been funny.


Damian doesn't have an ego he knows his worth. It is confidence gained after successive wins. Like a pro Athlete.

The insults and digs were a way to draw insecure childish fans who have never taken to Damian because he made them feel whatever. Suddenly they are buying Damian books showing how rubbish their reasons were to start with it. In the end it payed to Damian's advantage. It did jack to humble Damian and he emerged with a larger fanbase.  

Insults don't humble egotistical people.  Repeated failure might do but empty words without action wont make a dent.

----------


## dietrich

Hoping he gets aged up fast I have zero interest in Baby Damian. I get enough of that in Fanart.
I need the two of them to Join the cast asap. Let the fun begin.

Also now we know why Robin is dressed the way he is.

----------


## babybats

> Don't mind Al Ghul's as a happy family or Damian seeking revenge for the man who raised him. Even in the comics Ra's has been more invested and more hands than Bruce. The Al Ghuls are a happy family and Damian was in a happy [even f it was unhealthy] until he met the Bats.
> 
> Damian beating Slade isn't unusual. He is a Teen Titan villain or he was That was his purpose


In the comics Ra's wanted to use Damian as a vessel, so I'm not sure where you're getting that interpretation.  And we don't see Damian happy before he met the Bats at all, he's just very confident and spoiled, not happy.

And big disagree on the Deathstroke thing.  Damian shouldn't be able to beat Deathstroke one on one, especially right at the beginning before he's trained by Batman or Dick.

----------


## babybats

> Knowing YJ verse, it wouldn't surprise me if they do a further two 5 year jumps over next two seasons should they get them. So if there's a season 5 we could have Damian as Robin alongside Dick's Batman. In any event I dont think Jason and Damian will play much of a role this season. With Jason I expect the next season and Damian the one after that.


If they do that, I wonder who the rest of the cast would be.  Most of the characters actually in Damian's generation are pretty new so I wouldn't expect them to be animated.

----------


## dietrich

> In the comics Ra's wanted to use Damian as a vessel, so I'm not sure where you're getting that interpretation.  And we don't see Damian happy before he met the Bats at all, he's just very confident and spoiled, not happy.
> 
> And big disagree on the Deathstroke thing.  Damian shouldn't be able to beat Deathstroke one on one, especially right at the beginning before he's trained by Batman or Dick.


Yes and his actual father dresses him in bright clothes and points him at crime even after he gt brutally killed he continues to do so but the big difference is that Ra's and Talia keep much closer tabs on Damian and god help anyone who tries to fuck with him [Damian]

Ra's might be a mass murderer and Damian was conditioned but that does take away that they were a close and happy family unit even if that happiness wasn't real.

We were never told that Damian was unhappy. I just view it as a loss of ignorance. Damian gained awareness when he met the bats before that he thought he was happy. That is the point of conditioning.


Movie Slade isn't comic Slade so Damian can beat him all day long

----------


## fanfan13

> Yes and his actual father dresses him in bright clothes and points him at crime even after he gt brutally killed he continues to do so but the big difference is that Ra's and Talia keep much closer tabs on Damian and god help anyone who tries to fuck with him [Damian]
> 
> Ra's might be a mass murderer and Damian was conditioned but that does take away that they were a close and happy family unit even if that happiness wasn't real.
> 
> We were never told that Damian was unhappy. I just view it as a loss of ignorance. Damian gained awareness when he met the bats before that he thought he was happy. That is the point of conditioning.
> 
> 
> Movie Slade isn't comic Slade so Damian can beat him all day long


I honestly don’t get what you’re talking about. Bruce “doesn’t dress” Damian as Robin, Damian wanted and chose to be one himself. He wore Jason’s Robin top when he first met Bruce. Dick might let Damian to be Robin but Damian later said becoming Robin is the best thing he’s ever had. He left your so-called “happy family” because he chose to be and side with what he himself thinks is the best for him. After that Bruce merely let him continue as Robin, which is something Damian was always eager to do based on Tomasi’s B&R, and worked alongside him. Even after Damian died, Damian continues to be Robin and was excited to do so with his then newly super power.
Fighting crime is much better than all the training he’s had to do since birth, the killings, and the year of blood. His grandfather once wanted his body as a vessel. I still don’t see how it’s considered happy family but since you insist... and yet you said it yourself that the happiness wasn’t even real, means that it’s not happiness at all.
Conditioning, or maybe ‘abuse’ one had but wasn’t aware of, is what I can agree with.

----------


## fanfan13

> The insults and digs were a way to draw insecure childish fans who have never taken to Damian because he made them feel whatever. Suddenly they are buying Damian books showing how rubbish their reasons were to start with it.


Oh no I don’t know how did you end up with this kind of thought. Buying and reading books of a certain character to find something to enjoy is not rubbish, reading a book of a certain character merely to find materials to diss that character is what rubbish reason is. You just can’t call those casual fans who ended up enjoying Super Sons and liking SS Damian with bad names just because they enjoyed and like things in it that you didn’t.

----------


## Konja7

> Damian doesn't have an ego he knows his worth. It is confidence gained after successive wins. Like a pro Athlete.
> 
> The insults and digs were a way to draw insecure childish fans who have never taken to Damian because he made them feel whatever. Suddenly they are buying Damian books showing how rubbish their reasons were to start with it. In the end it payed to Damian's advantage. It did jack to humble Damian and he emerged with a larger fanbase.  
> 
> Insults don't humble egotistical people.  Repeated failure might do but empty words without action wont make a dent.


Damian has a big ego. He will have skills, but that does not change his arrogance.

I was a fan of Damian long before Super Sons, but I never had problems with the jokes to Damian in Super Sons. 


PS: Insults affect egotistical people, since a lot of these people hide insecurities.

----------


## dietrich

> I honestly dont get what youre talking about. Bruce doesnt dress Damian as Robin, Damian wanted and chose to be one himself. He wore Jasons Robin top when he first met Bruce. Dick might let Damian to be Robin but Damian later said becoming Robin is the best thing hes ever had. He left your so-called happy family because he chose to be and side with what he himself thinks is the best for him. After that Bruce merely let him continue as Robin, which is something Damian was always eager to do based on Tomasis B&R, and worked alongside him. Even after Damian died, Damian continues to be Robin and was excited to do so with his then newly super power.
> Fighting crime is much better than all the training hes had to do since birth, the killings, and the year of blood. His grandfather once wanted his body as a vessel. I still dont see how its considered happy family but since you insist... and yet you said it yourself that the happiness wasnt even real, means that its not happiness at all.
> Conditioning, or maybe abuse one had but wasnt aware of, is what I can agree with.


My 9 year old nephew wants to play fortnight 24/7 doesn't mean his parents let him. As much as we might enjoy reading Robin doesn't change that that is a pretty sick thing to do. Making Bruce a dude who takes advantage of young boys same as Ra's. Passing the responsibility onto the minor doesn't make it better.


All that training never got him killed. Robin did. Twice. 

It was a happy families until he found out things could be better so if YJ gives us a conditioned happy families I don't mind.

----------


## dietrich

> Oh no I don’t know how did you end up with this kind of thought. Buying and reading books of a certain character to find something to enjoy is not rubbish, reading a book of a certain character merely to find materials to diss that character is what rubbish reason is. You just can’t call those casual fans who ended up enjoying Super Sons and liking SS Damian with bad names just because they enjoyed and like things in it that you didn’t.


Anyone who comes out with tripe like humbling a kid via insults because they are confident about their capabilities really rubs me the wrong way.
Anyone warming to a character because the character is getting insulted needs to stop and think




> Damian has a big ego. He will have skills, but that does not change his arrogance.
> 
> I was a fan of Damian long before Super Sons, but I never had problems with the jokes to Damian in Super Sons. 
> 
> 
> PS: Insults affect egotistical people, since a lot of these people hide insecurities.


I will say it again Damian doesn't have a big ego he has confidence gained from success.You want to call that ego I don't agree.

I worded that wrong insults don't affect confident people whose skills have been proven time after time.

----------


## Jackalope89

Eh, Damian and Jon razz each other quite a bit either way. Its just what friends do. Besides, they used to literally punch each other. 

Though I think Damian having to deal with 2 Jons, and them unintentionally inspiring one another about drove him nuts. lol

----------


## dietrich

if i came across insulting then i apologise. Insults are not good.

----------


## fanfan13

> Anyone who comes out with tripe like humbling a kid via insults because they are confident about their capabilities really rubs me the wrong way.
> Anyone warming to a character because the character is getting insulted needs to stop and think.


well if he’s actually getting insulted and he felt humiliated, Damian could just leave Jon away, Damian is the type of person knows what he does after all, but he didn’t. He even felt responsible for Jon and tried not to get him in a harm’s way. The latter is vice versa. That’s what people like more about Super Sons, it’s how the bond gradually built between them that get the fans warm up to each character, Damian included. As a result of being close friends, Jon and Damian “insult” each other and they both are aware that it’s just a joke and don’t mean it for real, they enjoy it in fact.
I think every close dynamic Damian is a part of, only Jon the one who decides to actively respond Damian’s “insults” by doing the exact same thing. maybe it’s because Jon is younger than him and still literally an immature child. The rest are because they are older, they often be the bigger person and respond in the more mature way. This is probably why Damian seems like he often got the end of the stick when with Jon.

----------


## fanfan13

> My 9 year old nephew wants to play fortnight 24/7 doesn't mean his parents let him. As much as we might enjoy reading Robin doesn't change that that is a pretty sick thing to do. Making Bruce a dude who takes advantage of young boys same as Ra's. Passing the responsibility onto the minor doesn't make it better.
> 
> 
> All that training never got him killed. Robin did. Twice. 
> 
> It was a happy families until he found out things could be better so if YJ gives us a conditioned happy families I don't mind.



You made an incomparable example to be honest. At the end of the day, I don’t say Batfam is an ideal happy family but is still a much better environment than the al Ghuls. At least it’s real and genuine, not conditioned in anyway.
Don’t mind Talia and Damian playing happy family but if Ra’s included like in SoB movie it’s just weird, cause in comics he thinks of his grandson as nothing but vessel and/or disappointment. Talia is much more genuine despite whatever she had done.

----------


## dietrich

> You made an incomparable example to be honest. At the end of the day, I dont say Batfam is an ideal happy family but is still a much better environment than the al Ghuls. At least its real and genuine, not conditioned in anyway.
> Dont mind Talia and Damian playing happy family but if Ras included like in SoB movie its just weird, cause in comics he thinks of his grandson as nothing but vessel and/or disappointment. Talia is much more genuine despite whatever she had done.


Look fanafan you do you. I've never liked the concept of Robin. Bruce as far as I'm concerned is a monster. He is just like those War lords. I think he is a very bad man.  And I'm not even going to open the can of worms on Bruce's REAL emotions. Ra's, Talia and Bruce are people who take advantage of the vulnerable and those who love them They are comparable.


Ra's might think of Damian as a vessel much better than a mum who just sees him as a way of getting Batman's D or a tool. She cares so much that twice Damian died while she argued with Bruce. They are all as bad as each other if anyone is worse then Talia is the worst because she initiates all the hurt. Who put Slade inside the little kid? Damian never Died when Ra's was alive

----------


## dietrich

> well if he’s actually getting insulted and he felt humiliated, Damian could just leave Jon away, Damian is the type of person knows what he does after all, but he didn’t. He even felt responsible for Jon and tried not to get him in a harm’s way. The latter is vice versa. That’s what people like more about Super Sons, it’s how the bond gradually built between them that get the fans warm up to each character, Damian included. As a result of being close friends, Jon and Damian “insult” each other and they both are aware that it’s just a joke and don’t mean it for real, they enjoy it in fact.
> I think every close dynamic Damian is a part of, only Jon the one who decides to actively respond Damian’s “insults” by doing the exact same thing. maybe it’s because Jon is younger than him and still literally an immature child. The rest are because they are older, they often be the bigger person and respond in the more mature way. This is probably why Damian seems like he often got the end of the stick when with Jon.


You enjoy and interpret your fiction how you want fan fan I'm done on this. This is the 3rd time I'm having this discussion . I'm done

----------


## Fergus

I see it as Jon is 10 and desperate to prove himself in Damian's eyes. It's clear he views Damian as a role model. and someone worth emulating. There are jokes at Damian's expense. Childish jokes which Damian doesn't rise to and we see Jon quoting Damian and acting like Damian.

A common theme with Damian where team mates act rip him to his face then copy him or do something ti show that they do want his approval behind his back. Wallace does that too.

The jokes have toned down significantly these day though.

----------


## Fergus

> Well YJ just introduced both Damian and Jason.


That is unexpected and quick.

----------


## Jackalope89

> That is unexpected and quick.


Well, Damian looks to be less than a year old, so we're still a ways from him donning the Robin outfit. Jason though, well, YJ just set up a very interesting subplot. 

Only shame is, is that we don't know what kind of friendships and what not he had in the Team before he died. Though one can assume he and Dick has a better relationship than comic versions, with the whole setup of the series.

----------


## Fergus

> Well, Damian looks to be less than a year old, so we're still a ways from him donning the Robin outfit. Jason though, well, YJ just set up a very interesting subplot. 
> 
> Only shame is, is that we don't know what kind of friendships and what not he had in the Team before he died. Though one can assume he and Dick has a better relationship than comic versions, with the whole setup of the series.


My guess is that after the next time skip he will be main cast. We already know he will be aged up super quick because Tim is a teenager now I don't see him being mid 20's when Damian takes Robin so Damian isn't ageing the natural way.

Yes the team and family seem much harmonious so can see Dick and Jason having a better relationship which isn't really that interesting. I like the tension.

I am happy to see the two. The Robins with extra pep. I hope at least Jason gets some focus this season.
This season is over run with characters I don't care for so it would be nice to have more character's I actually want to watch get screen time. 
Thankfully the original cast [what's left] seems to be focus so far unlike season 2

----------


## fanfan13

> Look fanafan you do you. I've never liked the concept of Robin. Bruce as far as I'm concerned is a monster. He is just like those War lords. I think he is a very bad man.  And I'm not even going to open the can of worms on Bruce's REAL emotions. Ra's, Talia and Bruce are people who take advantage of the vulnerable and those who love them They are comparable.


I see so that’s your main problem and why you think that way. I get it we agree to disagree. It’s not ideal but no matter what I still think the Bats are a much better environment than the al Ghuls. The most ideal situation for Damian is the Son of Demon where baby Damian was put into an adoption and seemed to be adopted by a normal family far away from assassins and fighting crimes.
Sure Talia is the worst mother I do agree despite her fans desperately want to say the opposite, but she still genuinely cared for him. Meanwhile if it isn’t about vessel or disappoinment, then Ra’s is indiferrent. But I guess that indiferrence can be called a blessing in disguise.

About Super Sons, I get that you don’t like some parts of it. Sometimes I also have a problem with some jokes Tomasi wrote and think it’s surely getting old (especially the part where Damian brags he can do the impossible and now even Tomasi had written Alfred saying Damian could do an operation although we have never seen him do things like that before) and other than that sometimes I also feel like other Damian comics are under appreciated because of Super Sons (at the moment I like the current TT much more than AoSS because I love how Glass write Damian but it’s just not appreciated much sadly), however I still love it as a whole and we definitely have different view about their dynamic so let’s just agree to disagree again.

It’s just that I have a problem with you looking down on those Super Sons fans because they enjoy it the way you don’t. It’s getting personal for me because I have a few friends who are a big Super Sons fans, one is already a big fan of Damian and the rest found Damian because of Super Sons. Sorry if I continue this although you’ve said you’re done with it. Let’s end this.




> I see it as Jon is 10 and desperate to prove himself in Damian's eyes. It's clear he views Damian as a role model. and someone worth emulating. There are jokes at Damian's expense. Childish jokes which Damian doesn't rise to and we see Jon quoting Damian and acting like Damian.
> 
> A common theme with Damian where team mates act rip him to his face then copy him or do something ti show that they do want his approval behind his back. Wallace does that too.
> 
> The jokes have toned down significantly these day though.


I think so too. Jon definitely looks up to Damian. Jon was never a kid who throws jokes like that until he met and interacted with Damian. He basically does the same jokes to Damian the way he does back to him, and it was ugly at the beginning but as the grew closer it’s become anything but harmful and insulting.

----------


## fanfan13

I dont pick up YJ show because I dont watch the previous seasons as well and Im not sure Im going to without actually watching the previous ones to understand the whole story and dynamic, but since Damian has appeared (even only as a baby)... However since hes only a baby and in animation verse Damian wouldnt actually make a proper appearance to meet the Bats for the first time until hes at least 10 like in the comics, how much of a chance baby Damian will appear again in later episodes? Because I dont think he will ever have a certain role unless they age him up or theres a time skip.

----------


## Jackalope89

> I don’t pick up YJ show because I don’t watch the previous seasons as well and I’m not sure I’m going to without actually watching the previous ones to understand the whole story and dynamic, but since Damian has appeared (even only as a baby)... However since he’s only a baby and in animation verse Damian wouldn’t actually make a proper appearance to meet the Bats for the first time until he’s at least 10 like in the comics, how much of a chance baby Damian will appear again in later episodes? Because I don’t think he will ever have a certain role unless they age him up or there’s a time skip.


Well, with the way they've had little cameos for future members before, I'd say there's a high chance of him appearing in either the second half of this season, or season 4.

But seriously, this is a really good overall series. Each season adds new characters and dynamics, while still keeping the focus on the core group. Its honestly probably the best balanced most of the characters have been in years.

----------


## Frontier

> Well, Damian looks to be less than a year old, so we're still a ways from him donning the Robin outfit. Jason though, well, YJ just set up a very interesting subplot. 
> 
> Only shame is, is that we don't know what kind of friendships and what not he had in the Team before he died. Though one can assume he and Dick has a better relationship than comic versions, with the whole setup of the series.


I forget if it was still true Post-Crisis or just a New 52 thing to accommodate the five year timeline, but didn't they artificially speed Damian's growth to some degree?

----------


## TheCape

> I forget if it was still true Post-Crisis or just a New 52 thing to accommodate the five year timeline, but didn't they artificially speed Damian's growth to some degree?


According to Bruce during the arc when he was searching for Damian's body, Talia did speed up Damian's growth process at some point.

----------


## Jackalope89

> I forget if it was still true Post-Crisis or just a New 52 thing to accommodate the five year timeline, but didn't they artificially speed Damian's growth to some degree?


During that time, he was in an incubator/pod sort of thing. YJ? Nope. At least not yet.

And, on a different note, Bendis aged Jon up to 17. 

Super Sons was fun while it lasted.

----------


## dietrich

> I see so that’s your main problem and why you think that way. I get it we agree to disagree. It’s not ideal but no matter what I still think the Bats are a much better environment than the al Ghuls. The most ideal situation for Damian is the Son of Demon where baby Damian was put into an adoption and seemed to be adopted by a normal family far away from assassins and fighting crimes.
> Sure Talia is the worst mother I do agree despite her fans desperately want to say the opposite, but she still genuinely cared for him. Meanwhile if it isn’t about vessel or disappoinment, then Ra’s is indiferrent. But I guess that indiferrence can be called a blessing in disguise.
> 
> About Super Sons, I get that you don’t like some parts of it. Sometimes I also have a problem with some jokes Tomasi wrote and think it’s surely getting old (especially the part where Damian brags he can do the impossible and now even Tomasi had written Alfred saying Damian could do an operation although we have never seen him do things like that before) and other than that sometimes I also feel like other Damian comics are under appreciated because of Super Sons (at the moment I like the current TT much more than AoSS because I love how Glass write Damian but it’s just not appreciated much sadly), *however I still love it as a whole* and we definitely have different view about their dynamic so let’s just agree to disagree again.
> 
> It’s just that I have a problem with you looking down on those Super Sons fans because they enjoy it the way you don’t. It’s getting personal for me because I have a few friends who are a big Super Sons fans, one is already a big fan of Damian and the rest found Damian because of Super Sons. Sorry if I continue this although you’ve said you’re done with it. Let’s end this.


At least we can agree on this. That I am critical isn't to say I didn't love/ don't love the series.

----------


## dietrich

> During that time, he was in an incubator/pod sort of thing. YJ? Nope. At least not yet.
> 
> And, on a different note,* Bendis aged Jon up to 17*. 
> 
> Super Sons was fun while it lasted.



Well crap. Is Jon back with his folks now? 
I was hoping for big bro lil bro relationship [similar to Dick and Damian] between Conner and Jon but I suppose interactions as age-mates is still something to look forward to.

----------


## Jackalope89

> Well crap. Is Jon back with his folks now?


Yep. And apparently everything that happened till now, took place in a 3 week time span.

----------


## dietrich

> Yep. And apparently everything that happened till now, took place in a 3 week time span.


It would be great if we got to see that adventure. Maybe a Superboy mini or he can spill to Damian.

----------


## Jackalope89

> It would be great if we got to see that adventure. Maybe a Superboy mini or he can spill to Damian.


Other than 1 line, I think, in the 1000 special, I don't think Bendis has even acknowledged the two are friends, or even know one another. And apparently, Bendis is going to tell the story of Jon and Jor-El (the same one that instigated a number of terrorist actions) as they come across the Crime Syndicate, and Jon magically ages 7 years in 3 weeks. And throwing Jon in a war. All for the sake of shock value.

----------


## dietrich

> Other than 1 line, I think, in the 1000 special, I don't think Bendis has even acknowledged the two are friends, or even know one another. And apparently, Bendis is going to tell the story of Jon and Jor-El (the same one that instigated a number of terrorist actions) as they come across the Crime Syndicate, and Jon magically ages 7 years in 3 weeks. And throwing Jon in a war. All for the sake of shock value.


Oh I don't want nor expect it to come from Bendis.  Just wishing out loud.

well consider me shocked but it's such a waste. Young Jon was a breathe of fresh air and something different. I'm gonna miss his naivety and a kid just being a kid.

Hopefully it's not permanent. I really liked the super family we had in Rebirth.

----------


## Jackalope89

> Oh I don't want nor expect it to come from Bendis.  Just wishing out loud.
> 
> well consider me shocked but it's such a waste. Young Jon was a breathe of fresh air and something different. I'm gonna miss his naivety and a kid just being a kid.
> 
> Hopefully it's not permanent. I really liked the super family we had in Rebirth.


Same here. It was fun following a kid hero be a kid, and learn things from his father, make friends both in and out of the caped life, go to school, and have a happy family.

----------


## oasis1313

> Well crap. Is Jon back with his folks now? 
> I was hoping for big bro lil bro relationship [similar to Dick and Damian] between Conner and Jon but I suppose interactions as age-mates is still something to look forward to.


I think Bendis wants to get rid of Jon and have Connor be the only Superboy.

----------


## Frontier

> I think Bendis wants to get rid of Jon and have Connor be the only Superboy.


My take on it is that is that he wants Jon closer in age to the young characters he usually writes.

----------


## Jackalope89

> My take on it is that is that he wants Jon closer in age to the young characters he usually writes.


And to think he literally just brought back Connor who is at a similar age.

----------


## oasis1313

> And to think he literally just brought back Connor who is at a similar age.


I don't think this bodes well for Jon.  Bendis is going to push Connor.

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/syuka_dc

----------


## CPSparkles

> I don't think this bodes well for Jon.  Bendis is going to push Connor.


Surely if the batverse has 6 robins [well 2] and a host of others the Superverse can have 2 superboys?

Wanting to use one doesn't mean destroying another. When Morison brought in Damian he found a great role for Tim that lead to one of his most beloved characterisations.

----------


## Restingvoice

> During that time, he was in an incubator/pod sort of thing. YJ? Nope. At least not yet.
> 
> And, on a different note, Bendis aged Jon up to 17. 
> 
> Super Sons was fun while it lasted.


Wait a few... how high is Bendis Superman sale right now?... years... and somebody will either age up Damian or age down Jon

Unless Bendis is just doing it for this arc because honestly having 2 boys who already share the same alter ego the same age is too stupid marketing wise when they already have their own place

----------


## CPSparkles

> honestly having 2 boys who already share the same alter ego the same age is too stupid marketing wise when they already have their own place


Pretty much this^^

----------


## CPSparkles

> Oh I don't want nor expect it to come from Bendis.  Just wishing out loud.
> 
> well consider me shocked but it's such a waste. Young Jon was a breathe of fresh air and something different. I'm gonna miss his naivety and a kid just being a kid.
> 
> Hopefully it's not permanent. I really liked the super family we had in Rebirth.


Pretty much how I feel. Saw the preview and while Jon is pleasant and likeable he didn't have his usual pep. Though that could just be because of the awkward return.

----------


## CPSparkles

Bruce, Damian and Dick

----------


## CPSparkles

When you have a Brother who has a hood

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/gozerdor

----------


## adrikito

Damian is using Goliath for his revenge.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Damian is using Goliath for his revenge.


Clever move. I like how Jason drove off with him

----------


## adrikito

> Wait a few... how high is Bendis Superman sale right now?... years... and somebody will either age up Damian or age down Jon
> 
> Unless Bendis is just doing it for this arc because honestly having 2 boys who already share the same alter ego the same age is too stupid marketing wise when they already have their own place


Damian was aged up in rebirth and.. some people says that he has 14 years now because we are 1 year later(for 1 reason that I forgot)  :Confused: .. I can´t see DC age up Damian again. I think that I should wait like 10 years minimum for that.. Seems that they are not interested in make Tim one adult..*

NEWS ABOUT THE SOLICITATIONS?*

----------


## Arctic Cyclist

The preview for Detective Comics #996. Damian seems very off in character and body language to me in the last couple of panels he's in. Given that Tomasi is his primary writer and advocate, that's mighty suspicious.

https://www.weirdsciencedccomics.com...s-996.html?m=1

----------


## dietrich

> The preview for Detective Comics #996. Damian seems very off in character and body language to me in the last couple of panels he's in. Given that Tomasi is his primary writer and advocate, that's mighty suspicious.
> 
> https://www.weirdsciencedccomics.com...s-996.html?m=1


What is he wearing? That can't be Damian.

----------


## Arsenal

> The preview for Detective Comics #996. Damian seems very off in character and body language to me in the last couple of panels he's in. Given that Tomasi is his primary writer and advocate, that's mighty suspicious.
> 
> https://www.weirdsciencedccomics.com...s-996.html?m=1


This entire arc has felt off.

----------


## Mosameen

So, Damian can enter the batcave as he wish yet in TT he'll break in. I guess the whole Damian and Bruce tension is to be included in the all bat books which means it's an editorial decision by DC.

----------


## adrikito

> So, Damian can enter the batcave as he wish yet in TT he'll break in. I guess the whole Damian and Bruce tension is to be included in the all bat books which means it's an editorial decision by DC.


Maybe after this his relation with Batman is ruined(he is not interested in reveal TT information) and needs to make this for obtain important information or because he is not interested that Bruce learns about this entrance in the batcave for the information that he wants..

----------


## fanfan13

> The preview for Detective Comics #996. Damian seems very off in character and body language to me in the last couple of panels he's in. Given that Tomasi is his primary writer and advocate, that's mighty suspicious.
> 
> https://www.weirdsciencedccomics.com...s-996.html?m=1


How is he suspicious? Is it the way how he said “I’d like that, father”?
But yeah what’s with the costume? Is it artists’ error or a planned case? (I mean where’s the hoodie!)




> So, Damian can enter the batcave as he wish yet in TT he'll break in. I guess the whole Damian and Bruce tension is to be included in the all bat books which means it's an editorial decision by DC.


That’s similar to what I commented to Bernard Chang lmao

----------


## Rac7d*

I cant believe bendins took away his best friend

----------


## Restingvoice

> So, Damian can enter the batcave as he wish yet in TT he'll break in. I guess the whole Damian and Bruce tension is to be included in the all bat books which means it's an editorial decision by DC.


I don't know what's happening in Teen Titans but wasn't Damian called to perform surgery, so he's there by invitation

----------


## fanfan13

> I don't know what's happening in Teen Titans but wasn't Damian called to perform surgery, so he's there by invitation


I want to unread this but I can’t.

----------


## fanfan13

> I cant believe bendins took away his best friend


that and I can’t believe Bendis took away the 10 year old Jon I love and had him spent 7 years away from his loving parents, stranded in some unknown space like that (and also got him a permanent scar while on it).

----------


## dietrich

> How is he suspicious? Is it the way how he said Id like that, father?
> But yeah whats with the costume? Is it artists error or a planned case? (I mean wheres the hoodie!)


No idea but Jon Kent had the similar wardrobe malfunction.

----------


## dietrich

> So, Damian can enter the batcave as he wish yet in TT he'll break in. I guess the whole Damian and Bruce tension is to be included in the all bat books which means it's an editorial decision by DC.


Looks like.

----------


## Arctic Cyclist

> How is he suspicious? Is it the way how he said Id like that, father?
> But yeah whats with the costume? Is it artists error or a planned case? (I mean wheres the hoodie!)
> 
> 
> 
> Thats similar to what I commented to Bernard Chang lmao


-Uniform is completely different.

-Too tall, Damian comes up to the bottom of Bruce's rib cage not almost his shoulder.

-Body language is entirely wrong for Damian. Even at his stiffest and most formal, artists draw him as loose, fluid, and ready for combat or play. Since we aren't allowed into his mind, we've always been able to see his thoughts and emotions in his body.

-Even the dialogue doesn't sound like Damian under Tomasi, King, Orlando, Priest, Glass, Seely, Percy or any other experienced writer's pen. It feels like two degrees from what Damian would say, something a fan fiction writer who only watched the movies and never read the comics would have him say. Or...a villain impersonating him and manipulating Bruce would say, particularly one who knows Bruce hasn't seen or talked to Damian in months.

My bet, since we've seen the protoplasm, shape shifting villain, is this isn't actually Damian. Unless it is, but he's like Jon and seven years older since Batman Beyond has established that Damian has delayed aging. It's quite possible that the Arkham Knight might be Damian after he went on an excursion similar to Jon's and got the Jason in the Arkham verse treatment. Which would be utterly FUBAR yet I think I could live with the irony of Jon and Damian both suddenly growing up in response to Tim and Conner's inability to age beyond 16 regardless of the passage of time in universe. I'm also down with another random Damian clone, although those suckers get fridged faster than a love interest who's not Catwoman (and Talia counts for fridging. She used to die in any story where she and Bruce kissed or went so far as to share a hotel room).

----------


## oasis1313

Damian looks older than Tim now.  Is this intentional?

----------


## Arctic Cyclist

> Damian looks older than Tim now.  Is this intentional?


With Tomasi? Yes. As are the green eyes, which is a shorthand to convey that Damian isn't happy on any level and is reining in negative emotions, particularly when the story is under Tomasi's control. 

On each reread, I'm becoming more convinced that's not Damian. Rather it's someone or something pretending to be Damian. Which means that Alfred and Leslie's body have been left with an enemy. The manipulating Bruce to find Ducard, who having gone to ground would be impossible for someone not trained by him to find, and the discussion of Damian in the context of the pawn chess piece are all clues that there's more going on with Damian than meets the eye.

----------


## babybats

idk, I think the only thing that's really fishy is that last panel.  Everything else slightly weird about Damian in this can be explained by the artist's interpretation and Tomasi doubling down on the new direction they're going with in TT.  I can definitely see it happening (the shapeshifter infiltrating the Cave as Damian), but I think the only thing that really hints at that is the last panel on the Damian page.

But I'm not reading BB, can someone explain how it established that Damian has delayed aging?

----------


## babybats

> Other than 1 line, I think, in the 1000 special, I don't think Bendis has even acknowledged the two are friends, or even know one another. And apparently, Bendis is going to tell the story of Jon and Jor-El (the same one that instigated a number of terrorist actions) as they come across the Crime Syndicate, and Jon magically ages 7 years in 3 weeks. And throwing Jon in a war. All for the sake of shock value.


This whole Kent family thing is like watching a train wreck, but it's happening in slow motion over the course of months.

----------


## Arctic Cyclist

> idk, I think the only thing that's really fishy is that last panel.  Everything else slightly weird about Damian in this can be explained by the artist's interpretation and Tomasi doubling down on the new direction they're going with in TT.
> 
> But I'm not reading BB, can someone explain how it established that Damian has delayed aging?


Easy enough. Warren McGinnis is one of the students at Gotham Academy in Maps' class. In fact, he's in the one class Damian was shown attending, which establishes that Warren (Terry and Matt's dad) is a year or two older than Damian. In the flashbacks in issue 9 or 10 of BB where Damian defected/had the crap beat out of him and was dragged back to be brainwashed by Ra's he doesn't clear Bruce's chest and looks 13/14 despite Bruce having gray hair and wrinkles so it's obviously 5-10 years from current time. When we see him in Terry's time he looks the same age as Terry, if not a touch younger. 

If you contrast that with Damian: Son of Batman where he's 14, or Batman 666 and 700 where he's 20, it's dramatically obvious that since dying and rising, Damian isn't aging or growing like he should. Over in Injustice, we do see that he hits puberty late, at about 15/16, and then has his growth spurts quickly (Year 5, the invasion of the other League, and 2 all have him at 18, MotU vs Injustice has him at 19/20). So we know that by 20 Damian should be built like a brick sh*t house instead of the delicate, petite kid we saw in Beyond. 

It's possible he's using the Lazarus Pits, but they don't prevent puberty and growth spurts as we saw with Jason. Since we know from basically everything, including Battle for the Cowl, that prior to his death Damian has accelerated healing from Bruce's genetics, Talia's tinkering, and the artificial womb, and then add in the chaos shard that he's infused with along with the Omega effect plus the infusion of soul energy from Den Darga's final plan, it's clear that Damian's crossed into not exactly meta range as he still reads as human and powerless to various DC entities like Kid Amazo, but he's not normal. 

Or to put another way, there are no muscles anywhere near the liver. Dr Hurt was legitimately freaked out by Damian's breathing and getting up and running from a fatal stab wound for a reason: he did kill Damian. Damian got better. Just like in the Gotham Resistance when Green Arrow shot him: that hit a major artery under the clavicle, Damian should have bled out in two or three minutes not snap off and extract the arrow and walk away. 

It's very subtle, but there are signs that Damian isn't exactly mortal anymore. 

Getting extra geekier: that thing with Den Darga is almost identical to how the Eternal Warrior and his brother became immortals incapable of dying or aging over in the Valiant Comics universe.

As a side note, poor Warren already knows that his son is going to be Batman as people are already traveling back in time to kill him and prevent Terry's conception. On the plus side, at 12/13 he knows he's going to get laid someday. On the down side, he's already met his future murderer and knows his name. Which is super dark, and adds some fascinating layers to the Beyond mythos.

----------


## Flashback

> On the plus side, at 12/13 he knows he's going to get laid someday.


Lol, love how you manage to find something positive in this whole ordeal.

----------


## Konja7

> But I'm not reading BB, can someone explain how it established that Damian has delayed aging?


It isn't established, but he looks too young in BB. 

Damian should 40 or more in that comic, but he looks Terry's age.

----------


## king81992

> It isn't established, but he looks too young in BB. 
> 
> Damian should 40 or more in that comic, but he looks Terry's age.


Really? He always looked older than Terry to me. Damian should be in his late thirties to mid forties but looks like someone in his early to mid thirties. Probably because of a combination of good genetics, active lifestyle, healthy diet and possible use of the Lazarus Pit.

----------


## dietrich

> idk, I think the only thing that's really fishy is that last panel.  Everything else slightly weird about Damian in this can be explained by the artist's interpretation and Tomasi doubling down on the new direction they're going with in TT.  I can definitely see it happening (the shapeshifter infiltrating the Cave as Damian), but I think the only thing that really hints at that is the last panel on the Damian page.
> 
> But I'm not reading BB, can someone explain how it established that Damian has delayed aging?


He didn't speak like Damian.

That was just creepy and that costume malfunction... not sure what's going on.

Damian and Jon are going to be part of Levithan after all according to Bendis. I guess that's where w see him react to teen Jon.

----------


## Mosameen

Reread it again and I still don't understand why they never settle for an eye color they either make his eye color blue or green but for God's sake DC make a permanent decision. For the design maybe an artist approach the hood may still be there but the artist chose to go for a more obscure design. For how he spoke maybe it's Tomasi trying to make it awkward to show the tension between them in away Damian seem mature and serious.

----------


## Armor of God

> He didn't speak like Damian.
> 
> That was just creepy and that costume malfunction... not sure what's going on.
> 
> Damian and Jon are going to be part of Levithan after all according to Bendis. I guess that's where w see him react to teen Jon.


Where did Bendis say that?

----------


## dietrich

> Reread it again and I still don't understand why they never settle for an eye color they either make his eye color blue or green but for God's sake DC make a permanent decision. For the design maybe an artist approach the hood may still be there but the artist chose to go for a more obscure design. For how he spoke maybe it's Tomasi trying to make it awkward to show the tension between them in away Damian seem mature and serious.


You are probably right about the reason why he was talking like that. 


About the eye colour it really doesn't take much to send a memo out what eye colour he should have. Along with skin colour but I don't think DC is that much into the detailing.

----------


## dietrich

> Where did Bendis say that?


An interview from the Superman 7 preview/review thread on the Superman part of this site. I'll  Find and link

----------


## Armor of God

I dont think he  brought up Damian or Leviathan. He just said Jon's going to be in every issue of Superman moving forward and that obviously his new status is going to rock everyone around him.

----------


## dietrich

> I dont think he  brought up Damian or Leviathan. He just said Jon's going to be in every issue of Superman moving forward and that obviously his new status is going to rock everyone around him.


https://twitter.com/BRIANMBENDIS/sta...45363468791811 

I was sure he brought up Levithan

----------


## shadow6743

On another note baby Jon just showed up in Young Justice so clearly they are setting up Super Sons to be a thing

----------


## Jackalope89

> On another note baby Jon just showed up in Young Justice so clearly they are setting up Super Sons to be a thing

----------


## Arctic Cyclist

> You are probably right about the reason why he was talking like that. 
> 
> 
> About the eye colour it really doesn't take much to send a memo out what eye colour he should have. Along with skin colour but I don't think DC is that much into the detailing.


Well, as you said on the previous thread, some people have a very difficult time telling the difference between DCAU Damian and comic Damian. Comic and video games Damian had blue eyes. It's a literal plot point in different series that he has Bruce's eyes. Tallant from Brotherhood of the Bat had Bruce's eye color and Talia's eye shape. The original vanguard of Damian fans prefer that and complain about the green eyes. Since they're the ones that convinced WB that Damian was the Robin to make movies about, drove the digital first and digital in general market, named their children after Damian, and scare creators other than Bendis enough that no professional writer will publicly admit to disliking Damian anymore, blue eyes are thrown out to show that their Damian still matters.

Since Didio is an idiot and doesn't understand that an older fan base is outrageously loyal, and that he'd secured with Damian _the holy grails_ in publishing fan bases (women over 25 and military), he's courting the teenagers and younger with green eyes because they came in from the movies and can't accept that they're two different characters. Ironically, almost every live action and animated version of Dick has brown eyes, yet no one gets confused over his eye color. The same with Bruce and Selina, who have regularly had brown eyes in the past, and even Tim. It's just Damian.

But at least with Damian we have the explanation of the Lazarus Pits and his grandfather and mother having eyes that don't stay the same color. In fact, it's been a thing for over 20 years that the Lazarus Pits will temporarily change a person's eyes if they're having strong, negative emotions like jealously or rejection; the stronger the emotion the more unnatural the eye color. Jason used to have flashes of green eyes after his return pre reboot, Stephanie had a flash of green eyes in Red Robin when she found out Tim and Tam were engaged, Cass had flashes of green eyes when she led the League, and in the new 52 and Rebirth Lady Shiva's eyes regularly turn green, and Ra's and Talia's sometimes go back to brown (or if Ra's is really happy, like in All Star, blue). But it all boils down to the readers comprehension and observation abilities if it works or not.

----------


## babybats

> On another note baby Jon just showed up in Young Justice so clearly they are setting up Super Sons to be a thing


I'm that elmo on fire meme right now, thank you WB gods for blessing us with the super babies

----------


## Jackalope89

> I'm that elmo on fire meme right now, thank you WB gods for blessing us with the super babies


So many super babies! Next gen of the Team is on standby!

----------


## adrikito

> https://twitter.com/BRIANMBENDIS/sta...45363468791811 
> 
> I was sure he brought up Levithan


... I am surprised for say this but... I think that without matter this saga events soon I will forgive her for all her past and future mistakes.. 

Compared with other things she is a minor problem for Damian..  :Frown:

----------


## fanfan13

> He didn't speak like Damian.
> 
> That was just creepy and that costume malfunction... not sure what's going on.


I'm sure Manhke has drawn Damian before in an issue of Pat and Tomasi's Superman and I don't remember we had a problem with it before, which makes me think he should know how Damian's costume look like, so maybe like what everyone's been saying it's planned, especially with how Tomasi is a writer who pays attention to details as far as I'm aware. 




> I dont think he  brought up Damian or Leviathan. He just said Jon's going to be in every issue of Superman moving forward and that obviously his new status is going to rock everyone around him.


This doesn't sound good at all...

----------


## fanfan13

> On another note baby Jon just showed up in Young Justice so clearly they are setting up Super Sons to be a thing


I've seen images and Jon seems older than Damian like maybe a year older.

----------


## babybats

> I've seen images and Jon seems older than Damian like maybe a year older.


It's hard to tell because YJ's art has been hit or miss as far as I can tell, but I'd say Jon isn't quite a year old yet and Damian's a few months.  Given that Damian, despite being three years older, still looked and kinda acted like he was Jon's age in Super Sons, it's fitting.

----------


## Fergus

Tec was excellent. I feel Damian's portrayal this issue was intentional not in error.

We'll see how this develops.

So SuperSons in YJ. Smart thinking DC

----------


## Fergus

> ... I am surprised for say this but... I think that without matter this saga events soon I will forgive her for all her past and future mistakes.. 
> 
> Compared with other things she is a minor problem for Damian..


I've been enjoying Bendis however not looking forward to him writing Damian.

----------


## Fergus

> I've seen images and Jon seems older than Damian like maybe a year older.


Jon looks about 2 years older than Damian. Even more evidence that this Damian is going to be accelerated while Jon ages naturally

----------


## Fergus

Teen Titans v Deathstroke Terminus Agenda








Looks like they managed to capture Slade.

So from Tec Bruce is aware of the new team but he's not bothered to check them out. He trusts Damian

----------


## Fergus

I like the Western look on the boys

----------


## dietrich

> Teen Titans v Deathstroke Terminus Agenda




Oh Man  look at Variant 2 Damian looks phenomenal. I know what I'm getting.

----------


## dietrich

> I like the Western look on the boys


Damian just looks the same wish he had more of a western getup

----------


## babybats

> I like the Western look on the boys


Jonah Hex!!  What IS he doing in space? lol  Oh man, super excited for this.

----------


## Darkspellmaster

> Jonah Hex!!  What IS he doing in space? lol  Oh man, super excited for this.


Future Hex it looks like. I think he was in the 90s. Should be fun.

----------


## Darkspellmaster

Why wouldn't Bruce check up on the team? Seems a bit strange?

----------


## Jackalope89

> Why wouldn't Bruce check up on the team? Seems a bit strange?


Bit hard to do when Damian and Jon don't even know where they are, let alone having a way to call in. They were sort of kidnapped into deep space on the fly.

----------


## Arctic Cyclist

> Why wouldn't Bruce check up on the team? Seems a bit strange?


1.) As it's been said, they were abducted and dragged off into deep space in the first two issues

2.) Bruce and Clark were also doing Justice League things

3.) This is back when Bruce and Selina were together. Anyone who's read their back issues and relationship going to the '50s knows that once Bruce is together with Selina, Robin (aside from Jason who called Bruce on it) does not exist. Dick was once stuck on a tropical island long enough to grow a mullet, fight Nazis, hijack their boat, and find the US Navy to get home in one of his collections because Bruce was working on his relationship with Selina. Dick. Who is Bruce's favorite. Bruce is only capable of one relationship at a time beyond Alfred, of course he wouldn't notice Damian has been publicly abducted with Jon and has been gone for a week. He's busy cohabiting with Selina. In fact, I wouldn't be surprised if this is when the double date issue happened given how King and Bendis write parents.

----------


## babybats

> Why wouldn't Bruce check up on the team? Seems a bit strange?


If you mean the TT team then I also find it really weird.  He's the world's greatest detective and he hasn't noticed his son's using one of his properties as an illegal jail?  (And if it turns out Damian in Tec is the shapeshifter and the costume is a clue to that, how does Bruce not notice?  He's supposed to be like...ninja Sherlock Holmes, but also sometimes has no idea what's going on.)

----------


## Arsenal

> 1.) As it's been said, they were abducted and dragged off into deep space in the first two issues
> 
> 2.) Bruce and Clark were also doing Justice League things
> 
> 3.) This is back when Bruce and Selina were together. Anyone who's read their back issues and relationship going to the '50s knows that once Bruce is together with Selina, Robin (aside from Jason who called Bruce on it) does not exist. Dick was once stuck on a tropical island long enough to grow a mullet, fight Nazis, hijack their boat, and find the US Navy to get home in one of his collections because Bruce was working on his relationship with Selina. Dick. Who is Bruce's favorite. Bruce is only capable of one relationship at a time beyond Alfred, of course he wouldn't notice Damian has been publicly abducted with Jon and has been gone for a week. He's busy cohabiting with Selina. In fact, I wouldn't be surprised if this is when the double date issue happened given how King and Bendis write parents.


Wow. Bruce really is a shit parent huh

----------


## adrikito

> Teen Titans v Deathstroke Terminus Agenda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FINALLY... This looks amazing.. I hope that I am not watching the end of this TT team.. I thought that the secret was not a secret anymore.. But the people here is not talking about that.

----------


## Jackalope89

I've been enjoying Damian's Teen Titans team. It has a lot of potential, in my opinion.

----------


## adrikito

> I've been enjoying Damian's Teen Titans team. It has a lot of potential, in my opinion.


In Titans appreciation the people says that for Bendis YJ fault  :Mad:  we will lose them like Titans that is cancelled soon..

Anyway.. I will never see his YJ.. Watching Superman and AC I know that I don´t like him as writer or this 90s Kon version.

We lost one team with big potential.. Goodbye Djinn.  :Frown:  until next time Damian, your era as T.Titan member ends here for now with one last battle against Slade..

----------


## Arsenal

> In Titans appreciation the people says that for Bendis YJ fault  we will lose them like Titans that is cancelled soon..
> 
> Anyway.. I will never see his YJ..
> 
> We lost one team with big potential.. Goodbye Djinn.  until next time Damian, your era as T.Titan member ends here for now with one last battle against Slade..


I think it’s far more likely that Titans (not Teen Titans) are the ones whose getting cancelled.

----------


## adrikito

> I think it’s far more likely that Titans (not Teen Titans) are the ones whose getting cancelled.



Seems that Teen Titans has better sales than Titans but... 

This Deathstroke saga seems perfect for end this and cancell them. 

I hope that I and the people in Titans appreciation are wrong... Or this career would have been very short 

Change the writer, stable sales and cancell them for one Bendis comic? You dissapointed me DC.  :Mad:

----------


## Darkspellmaster

> Damian just looks the same wish he had more of a western getup


Damian does though. He has a vest and a pair of six shooters. Jon's got a vest, six shooters holsters a rope and hat. Damian cant wear the hat because of the hood.

----------


## Darkspellmaster

> If you mean the TT team then I also find it really weird.  He's the world's greatest detective and he hasn't noticed his son's using one of his properties as an illegal jail?  (And if it turns out Damian in Tec is the shapeshifter and the costume is a clue to that, how does Bruce not notice?  He's supposed to be like...ninja Sherlock Holmes, but also sometimes has no idea what's going on.)


Yup that's what I mean. I assume during this point in Batman Bruce probably figures that Damian and Jon are on a mission. Or something. 

It's with the titans. Bruce, for all his issues, save for Jason and that was a weird case, has been pretty attentive to where his boys and girls are. So this has to be something to do with the Arkham Knight, or this is something to do with King's nonsense.

----------


## Darkspellmaster

> I think it’s far more likely that Titans (not Teen Titans) are the ones whose getting cancelled.


Yup its Titans and it's getting a reboot after something to be more in line with YJ. Not sure if it's being based around the wonder comics line or the TV show.

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/OtterTheAuthor

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/duss005

----------


## dietrich

Damian going crazy on a bottle of Ketchup

----------


## adrikito

I think that Collin fans would be against that.. He his only friend?

Maya, Maps, Kid Flash, the current TT.. and all Damian pets(they count)  :Mad:  The Batmembers are like brothers


The people overestimates you or don´t know NOTHING about damian past.

----------


## dietrich

> I think that Collin fans would be against that.. He his only friend?


Hopefully Nguyen's new book which has Colin will refresh fan memories. I say Maya fans would be even more upset not getting a shout out.

----------


## adrikito

I saw recently images about her... Is really sad remember RSOB.. Like remember that Steph is not in the comics world..  :Frown: 

Now that I want the TT more than in Percy run the TT will be cancelled for Bendis YJ fault like Titans... He is a cancer..  :Mad:  

*
Damian was not going to appear in detective comics as regular character soon?* Don´t remind me that Action Comics Talia saga, please.. I decided avoid the next Superman and Action Comics adventures..

----------


## dietrich

> I saw recently images about her... Is really sad remember RSOB.. Like remember that Steph is not in the comics world.. 
> 
> Now that I want the TT more than in Percy run the TT will be cancelled for Bendis YJ fault like Titans... He is a cancer..  
> 
> *
> Damian was not going to appear in detective comics as regular character soon?* Don´t remind me that Action Comics Talia saga, please.. I decided avoid the next Superman and Action Comics adventures..


I believe titans is getting cancelled not TT.

----------


## Frontier

> 


I'm glad to see them enjoying Thrones of Altantis, but I think that movie is a little too violent for Jon...

----------


## adrikito

During hours the preview has been out:

http://www.comicosity.com/exclusive-...een-titans-26/




> I believe titans is getting cancelled not TT.


The people in Titans appreciation says that maybe TT is the next(Bendis and DC fault for allow this).. and after the last solicitations I would not be surprised about that.

----------


## Arsenal

If there was any doubt who the secret mentor is, that pretty much confirms it.

----------


## dietrich

> During hours the preview has been out:
> 
> http://www.comicosity.com/exclusive-...een-titans-26/
> 
> 
> 
> The people in Titans appreciation says that maybe TT is the next(Bendis and DC fault for allow this).. and after the last solicitations I would not be surprised about that.


Did they have another secret mentor or did they just run out of ideas because this secret was revealed months ago

----------


## babybats

That first panel where Damian's all "it's not like I enjoy this or anything" and he's smiling makes him really look completely psycho. >.>

The "floss your soul" line made me laugh.  Can't wait for shit to go down in the batcave.  But I still wonder why Damian needed to bring his whole team there to steal information when it would've been less risky just to go himself.  Maybe he needs them to help him move furniture.

----------


## dietrich

> That first panel where Damian's all "it's not like I enjoy this or anything" and he's smiling makes him really look completely psycho. >.>
> 
> The "floss your soul" line made me laugh.  Can't wait for shit to go down in the batcave.  But I still wonder why Damian needed to bring his whole team there to steal information when it would've been less risky just to go himself.  Maybe he needs them to help him move furniture.


PIS. It's not like him at all. I mean it seems like a hacking job for that he doesn't need any of them. Wonder why Roundhouse seems to be the jobman?

Maybe they're there to steal all of Batman's info as in the bat computer station  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Arsenal

Damian just wants the giant Penny and is afraid to admit it

----------


## dietrich

> Damian just wants the giant Penny and is afraid to admit it


lol Even better Jason trolling Batman by convincing Damian he needs that penny because reasons

----------


## dietrich

Damian's bedrest before and after







So much love now

https://twitter.com/komieci

----------


## dietrich

Damian and new Jon

----------


## adrikito

> Damian's bedrest before and after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much love now
> 
> https://twitter.com/komieci


Except for Duke presence I like this image.




> Damian and new Jon


I can see nothing wrong with this image but... Now I am scared for how these robinxsuperboys lovers images will change..  :Frown:

----------


## fanfan13

havent read TT yet but saw some spoiler images.
the angsty Damian will come again...

----------


## CPSparkles

> havent read TT yet but saw some spoiler images.
> the angsty Damian will come again...


How do you mean?

----------


## fanfan13

> How do you mean?


I mean some panels without anything but Damian looking angsty, the same feeling you got when he stood up in front of his paternal grandparents’ grave back in Tomasi’s B&R or when he looked at amnesiac Bruce in RSOB, *spoilers:*
because Alfred just called him out badly about him wanting to fight against Jason
*end of spoilers*

----------


## dietrich

TT was great but confused why Damian is so sure Red Hood betrayed him?

The scene between Alfred and Damian... but this break-in was forced and unnecessary. Still need the scene showing the fall out between Bruce and Damian and confirmation that Jason betrayed him.

No Alfred he's acting like his father not his grandfather.

----------


## Arsenal

> TT was great but confused why Damian is so sure Red Hood betrayed him?
> 
> The scene between Alfred and Damian... but this break-in was forced and unnecessary. Still need the scene showing the fall out between Bruce and Damian and confirmation that Jason betrayed him.
> 
> No Alfred he's acting like his father not his grandfather.


Maybe it reflects how he feels about Jason? Like he might want to trust Jason but at the same time he was (subconsciously) looking for a reason not to.

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/_mySonShine_

----------


## Rac7d*

how is that gonna work

----------


## dietrich

> Maybe it reflects how he feels about Jason? Like he might want to trust Jason but at the same time he was (subconsciously) looking for a reason not to.


You think? I know Damian has trust issues and back in Reborn they had issues but since then I can't see a reason why he should be doubting. Especially since damian more than most should get the path Jason has walked and the track he is currently on. 

Then again he might just be paranoid, conditioned into and expecting betrayal based on a lot of his past experiences like his mum, dad , grandfather etc.

----------


## dietrich

> how is that gonna work


Jon is their Senpai since he is now the oldest  :Stick Out Tongue:  [though Conner might also be 17 so....]

----------


## Arsenal

> You think? I know Damian has trust issues and back in Reborn they had issues but since then I can't see a reason why he should be doubting. Especially since damian more than most should get the path Jason has walked and the track he is currently on. 
> 
> Then again he might just be paranoid, conditioned into and expecting betrayal based on a lot of his past experiences like his mum, dad , grandfather etc.


Its what makes the most sense to me, atleast given what information weve been given so far (which admittedly isnt much).

----------


## Fergus

Of all the Supersons to showcase

----------


## Fergus

Robins and 4 Weapons of choice by Peter Nguyen at the Hawaii comiccon

----------


## dietrich

> Robins and 4 Weapons of choice by Peter Nguyen at the Hawaii comiccon


Very Ninja Turtles.

----------


## KrustyKid

> Very Ninja Turtles.


Was thinking the same my dude. Really loving Jason in this one particularly

----------


## fanfan13

> Then again he might just be paranoid, conditioned into and expecting betrayal based on a lot of his past experiences like his mum, dad , grandfather etc.


Finally I read the issue. I do think that’s definitely the case. His paranoia most likely caused him to think that the bombing back in the previous issues was a trap and that Red Hood led them into it, resulting in a conclusion that Red Hood is involved with The Other, even though he himself didn’t want to believe it at first. but perhaps with Emiko revealed to be also in this and both of them implied to have had the talk about the whole Red Hood issue, she might have been the one who convinced him into believing Red Hood has betrayed him (she doesn’t know him thus have no connection to him anyway so it’s understandable for her to think he’s bad) and Damian finally agreed (just look at how she touched her shoulder!!).

I honestly just feel relieved that he is not alone in the whole prison thing and that he has someone he can talk his secret problem to at least. It also explains why Emiko has been on his side all this time, I mean agreeing with his words and acts whenever their other teammates questioned it.

but how the heck Alfred is aware of any of this I don’t understand.

----------


## Arsenal

My best guess is that Alfred doesn’t know exactly what’s going on, but is able to piece together what Damian plans to do based on what he was doing. Or maybe Jason just kept Alfred informed.

----------


## Godlike13

Alfred needs to go away for a bit. He’s been rather insufferable since the New 52, and he’s never held accountable.

----------


## Arctic Cyclist

> Finally I read the issue. I do think thats definitely the case. His paranoia most likely caused him to think that the bombing back in the previous issues was a trap and that Red Hood led them into it, resulting in a conclusion that Red Hood is involved with The Other, even though he himself didnt want to believe it at first. but perhaps with Emiko revealed to be also in this and both of them implied to have had the talk about the whole Red Hood issue, she might have been the one who convinced him into believing Red Hood has betrayed him (she doesnt know him thus have no connection to him anyway so its understandable for her to think hes bad) and Damian finally agreed (just look at how she touched her shoulder!!).
> 
> I honestly just feel relieved that he is not alone in the whole prison thing and that he has someone he can talk his secret problem to at least. It also explains why Emiko has been on his side all this time, I mean agreeing with his words and acts whenever their other teammates questioned it.
> 
> but how the heck Alfred is aware of any of this I dont understand.


Alfred's been running Bruce's secret prisons for years. If you missed Eternal, All Star Batman, or even the Dick!Bats era, you've missed out on Alfred's being the sort of man who cooks gourmet meals that he knows are his captives favorite foods then eats them in front of the cell whilst feeding the captive pap. Generally it's Thomas Elliot, but others have found themselves kept by Alfred in a cave, most recently the Penguin.

So Bruce doesn't have too much room to judge. Mostly the poor conditions Damian's keeping people, otherwise it's nothing he hasn't done on a regular basis for the last ten years in comics.

I like that Damian called Alfred on his "Bruce stays up worrying about you," because that's not true at all. There's a host of current canon showing that Bruce doesn't give a damn about Damian unless someone else is watching, and let's face it, Alfred's shown minimal care or respect to Damian since his resurrection. How much you wanna bet Alfred's told Damian to not bother Ric the same way he refused to let Damian interact with Beard!Bruce?

----------


## fanfan13

^I almost forgot that Alfred didn’t let Damian meet the amnesiac Bruce.




> My best guess is that Alfred doesn’t know exactly what’s going on, but is able to piece together what Damian plans to do based on what he was doing. Or maybe Jason just kept Alfred informed.


but still how could Alfred know exactly that Damian would come into the manor at that exact timing to prevent him to get the THING (is no one going to talk what that is? it has a Bat and WW symbol if I’m not mistaken, and is it that dangerous?) from the manor, and also about what Damian thinks regarding Jason. is he like keeping tracks on Damian or something?

----------


## dietrich

> ^I almost forgot that Alfred didnt let Damian meet the amnesiac Bruce.
> 
> 
> 
> but still how could Alfred know exactly that Damian would come into the manor at that exact timing to prevent him to get the THING (is no one going to talk what that is? it has a Bat and WW symbol if Im not mistaken, and is it that dangerous?) from the manor, and also about what Damian thinks regarding Jason. is he like keeping tracks on Damian or something?


Not sure what that thing was and the Alfred Damian encounter was exciting but confusing. It makes no sense to me and what's with  the umbrellas?

----------


## Darkspellmaster

> ^I almost forgot that Alfred didn’t let Damian meet the amnesiac Bruce.
> 
> 
> 
> but still how could Alfred know exactly that Damian would come into the manor at that exact timing to prevent him to get the THING (is no one going to talk what that is? it has a Bat and WW symbol if I’m not mistaken, and is it that dangerous?) from the manor, and also about what Damian thinks regarding Jason. is he like keeping tracks on Damian or something?


Alfred didn't want Damian around Bruce because he knew that it would only end up hurting Damian more knowing that even in seeing his son, it wouldn't wake him up, and it would cause him more pain. 

Since when has Bruce been running secret prisons? Also depending on the writer, Bruce does deeply care about the boys and girls in his care. It's typically writers that seem to think Batman should be a lonely tragic hero over one that has family and friends, that tend to make him ignore Damian. It's damn stupid to be honest. 

Well yeah he's keeping track of him. Alfred freaking left Bruce at one point to care for Tim at his school. He's former MI6, you think that he wouldn't know what Damian's been up to? Jason would keep him abreast of things, so yeah he's keeping track but he also knows to not get too involved because they have to have their own freedom to make mistakes. 

As for the item...it's probably amazonian in nature and may have ties to that Rucka story where Batman was trying to pull a woman in for a crime she committed against a guy that killed her sister and ended up with the woman making some deal for Protection from WW. So this may be dangerous for someone.

----------


## dietrich

> Alfred's been running Bruce's secret prisons for years. If you missed Eternal, All Star Batman, or even the Dick!Bats era, you've missed out on Alfred's being the sort of man who cooks gourmet meals that he knows are his captives favorite foods then eats them in front of the cell whilst feeding the captive pap. Generally it's Thomas Elliot, but others have found themselves kept by Alfred in a cave, most recently the Penguin.
> 
> So Bruce doesn't have too much room to judge. Mostly the poor conditions Damian's keeping people, otherwise it's nothing he hasn't done on a regular basis for the last ten years in comics.
> 
> I like that Damian called Alfred on his "Bruce stays up worrying about you," because that's not true at all. There's a host of current canon showing that Bruce doesn't give a damn about Damian unless someone else is watching, and let's face it, Alfred's shown minimal care or respect to Damian since his resurrection. H*ow much you wanna bet Alfred's told Damian to not bother Ric the same way he refused to let Damian interact with Beard!Bruce?*



That just makes the panel of Ric having a dream about faceless 'Rob' even more heartbreaking.

----------


## Korath

I'm of two mind concerning Damian's future, once Tom King will have left the main Batman title.

On one hand, it would be great to have him and Bruce finally connecting again, and deeply. The batbooks desperately needs some connective tissues between them which isn't pain, trauma and mistrust.

On the other hand, it'll have been a very long time since Damian and Bruce had such connection when King will leave. And I don't want all those years of mistrusts to be swept under the rug.

I guess I would prefer Damian to actually says something like this to Bruce, at that point, "You want to make amends and rebuild bridges. That's good to know. But I don't want it. I'm not sure I'll ever want to, and I want to be my own man." It would hurt, of course, but it could allow Damian to move into his own role, freed from Bruce's rules - as much as a Bat-character can be.

I'm really torn about all of this.

----------


## fanfan13

^technically, Damian is still not old enough (or mature enough) to be left alone. He’s still 13 that’s the problem.

And about Alfred, “him keeping track on Damian but not let himself get too involved and let them solve the problems on their own” would indeed explain a lot. I like that.

----------


## Konja7

> I'm of two mind concerning Damian's future, once Tom King will have left the main Batman title.
> 
> On one hand, it would be great to have him and Bruce finally connecting again, and deeply. The batbooks desperately needs some connective tissues between them which isn't pain, trauma and mistrust.
> 
> On the other hand, it'll have been a very long time since Damian and Bruce had such connection when King will leave. And I don't want all those years of mistrusts to be swept under the rug.
> 
> I guess I would prefer Damian to actually says something like this to Bruce, at that point, "You want to make amends and rebuild bridges. That's good to know. But I don't want it. I'm not sure I'll ever want to, and I want to be my own man." It would hurt, of course, but it could allow Damian to move into his own role, freed from Bruce's rules - as much as a Bat-character can be.
> 
> I'm really torn about all of this.


However, in comic time, their problems have probably been for a few months (at most). So, it's not that weird that they can fix their problems quickly.

Also, Damian always wants to be independent. So, it wouldn't be new something like that. 


Another thing, I'm not sure when they started having problems. They have a strong connection in Metal. Some say their problems start in No Justice

----------


## dietrich

> Alfred didn't want Damian around Bruce because he knew that it would only end up hurting Damian more knowing that even in seeing his son, it wouldn't wake him up, and it would cause him more pain. 
> 
> Since when has Bruce been running secret prisons? Also depending on the writer, Bruce does deeply care about the boys and girls in his care. It's typically writers that seem to think Batman should be a lonely tragic hero over one that has family and friends, that tend to make him ignore Damian. It's damn stupid to be honest. 
> 
> Well yeah he's keeping track of him. Alfred freaking left Bruce at one point to care for Tim at his school. He's former MI6, you think that he wouldn't know what Damian's been up to? Jason would keep him abreast of things, so yeah he's keeping track but he also knows to not get too involved because they have to have their own freedom to make mistakes. 
> 
> As for the item...it's probably amazonian in nature and may have ties to that Rucka story where Batman was trying to pull a woman in for a crime she committed against a guy that killed her sister and ended up with the woman making some deal for Protection from WW. So this may be dangerous for someone.


He wouldn't if Damian doesn't want him to it's not like Damian hasn't pulled one over him more than once.
Alfred doesn't know what seeing his son would do to Bruce. Might bring back his memory.
Hurt feelings are better than leaving a 10 year old whose's just been through the worst trauma all alone. + Damian isn't stupid he understands lost memory and gets that the chances of the father he met 2 years ago [who then went away for like a year] remembering him are slim.
Alfred was callous. Dick wasn't even around.

Sadly you are right that some Writers do like to think that Batman should be lonely and dark regardless of the fact that he became a father a year after he 1st appeared. Since new 52 Batman hasn't had much of a relationship with those in his care. Aside from Dick, Damian and Duke.

Not sure which writers you are talking about. Synder and King [the bat writers after Morrison] haven't used much of the family but they've given us Batdad who cares about his family [ romance and loss of memory aside]. Damian especially.

Rebirth doubled down on that and not just within the Batverse
Tomasi 
gave us B&R, Superman and Supersons. Hands on dad. 

King 
gave us Batman worrying about Damian, Dick and Selina, screaming that Bane hung his son.

Synder 

gave us Metal where his family, Damian specifically is the thing that gives him hope and strength to fight. He gave us Bruce who forces his friends to listen to his sons garage band. Batman who runs right to Damian freeing, hugging and taking time to make sure he is okay before helping the rest of the family.

Percy

Batman worries about Damian and asks GA to take care of him before he leaves Gotham on a mission. From Oliver's thoughts we get that Bruce talks about him a bit.

Williamson

who wrote Damian being the thing Bruce tells Thomas about. "I have a son" leading to fans online complaining 

Priest

Who wrote Bruce not giving a crap about DNA he  loves Damian regardless just like he loves his kids 

Orlando, Tynion, Jurgens even Seeley and Taylor over on Injustice have Bruce who loves his son and family. Even The Batman Who Laughs spared 1 family member and added a multitude of crows so he's not alone.


Since Damian was introduced fans have complained that DC writers treat him like he is special ... because blood. That he's the only one Bruce cares about.... that Dick and Damian are the only one pushed as Family etc

Which in Rebirth there is some truth to because some writers forget what makes Batfamily so special. Family isn't about blood. Batman lost his family as a kid but he made a new one. He became family to others who lost their's. They share the same pain, have similar scars but they are not alone. DickBat made Damian family not his biological father.

Batman can be dark but he has never been alone. Batman always had family and/or Robin.

----------


## dietrich

> ^technically, Damian is still not old enough (or mature enough) to be left alone. He’s still 13 that’s the problem.
> 
> And about Alfred, “him keeping track on Damian but not let himself get too involved and let them solve the problems on their own” would indeed explain a lot. I like that.


Shouldn't Alfred be recovering from Surgery? When did he get well enough to keep tabs. so confused on the timeline.

----------


## Mosameen

It all comes down to what the editors in DC wants and as it seems they want to reflect King Batman run and all its shenanigans in all the bat books at least for now. And for Damian in this timeline Dick has amnesia, John is in space journey, Tim is back to being Robin and Bruce doesn't care.

----------


## dietrich

> I'm of two mind concerning Damian's future, once Tom King will have left the main Batman title.
> 
> On one hand, it would be great to have him and Bruce finally connecting again, and deeply. The batbooks desperately needs some connective tissues between them which isn't pain, trauma and mistrust.
> 
> On the other hand, it'll have been a very long time since Damian and Bruce had such connection when King will leave. And I don't want all those years of mistrusts to be swept under the rug.
> 
> I guess I would prefer Damian to actually says something like this to Bruce, at that point, "You want to make amends and rebuild bridges. That's good to know. But I don't want it. I'm not sure I'll ever want to, and I want to be my own man." It would hurt, of course, but it could allow Damian to move into his own role, freed from Bruce's rules - as much as a Bat-character can be.
> 
> I'm really torn about all of this.


It feels like that when you look just at the one title which is essentially Batman's solo title. I don't feel Batman writers should be obligated to write Batdad just like they shouldn't feel obligated to have the family. I feel that limits creativity. 

Plus I like Damian more independent. As long as they cover their arses by showing that he's not a deadbeat in other titles like they've done in rebirth then I'm cool. Though I would like more hints signs that he lives at home. like in nightwing when Bruce is talking to the press and mentions that his son had a nickname for the monster men.

Little thing's that alludes to his presence but doesn't force the writer to deviate from whatever story they wish to tell. King's Batman sometimes remembers sometime's completely forgets or goes off the rail like when Duke doesn't know about Batcow.

Tec though I would like more bat family and connection to the main bat title.

I'm not sure Bruce has burn't any bridges though because lots of other titles show him behind a caring and interested parent who is trying.  

Damian only just left home after no justice.

Agreed on the less pain, angst, mistrust as connective tissue.

----------


## adrikito

In the end was Emiko not KF... Good, he is against things like this..

I was not expecting this conversation between Damian and Alfred..

----------


## Darkcrusade25

> In the end was Emiko not KF... Good, he is against things like this..
> 
> I was not expecting this conversation between Damian and Alfred..


This might be what will happen in the new TT/DS crossover. DS exposes Damian's secret, KF ends up taking Robin and RA's side.

----------


## Fergus

Teen Titans is slowly becoming my favourite Title.
Alfred seemed off.
Why does he have dapper Jason's umbrella?

Alfred might have dementia that's why he doesn't remember feeding a crying Penguin [is that his Umbrella?] fish 4 weeks ago in Batman's prison or that Bruce just gave Jason a beatdown in the city centre not longer ago while ignoring civilians in danger [that's low]. 
I guess poor Alfred also doesn't know about Beast.

----------


## Schumiac

> Another thing, I'm not sure when they started having problems. They have a strong connection in Metal. Some say their problems start in No Justice



Don't think it has been explained though I do remember No Justice has been mentioned. I am assuming between No Justice, Dick getting shot and event of Heroes in Crisis -which are supposed to happen before Dick gets shot?- Damian has lost faith in his father and how he and the "big heroes" do things. They can basically not even protect those closest to them afterall... and Bruce is currently too lost in his own word to show much care for any of his children, so that sure cant be helping things.

----------


## fanfan13

> Teen Titans is slowly becoming my favourite Title.
> Alfred seemed off.
> Why does he have dapper Jason's umbrella?
> 
> Alfred might have dementia that's why he doesn't remember feeding a crying Penguin [is that his Umbrella?] fish 4 weeks ago in Batman's prison or that Bruce just gave Jason a beatdown in the city centre not longer ago while ignoring civilians in danger [that's low]. 
> I guess poor Alfred also doesn't know about Beast.


maybe Bruce's always an exception to Alfred's rule.

the current Teen Titans has been an enjoyment since issue 21 and I've never feel disappointed even after 5 issues in. I hope it stays that way for the next issues and especially through the upcoming crossover (which is something I have a fear of regarding Damian's character writing)

----------


## Armor of God

My interest in Teen Titans has just waned at this point, I really like Crush and Djinn but the story is spinning wheels at this point. Glass needs to get on with the story of this Other and I dont care for another Damian vs Jason fight, this will be what? the third? we never even got to see Jason as a mentor anyway. Damian's falling out with the family is not shown, not explained and not anything, it just happened, I hate this sort of storytelling. The crossover with Deathstroke will decide whether I'm going to continue with this book.

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/langbuliang

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/karibu_draws

----------


## dietrich

Damian just wants his brother back





http://thefuzzyaya.tumblr.com

----------


## CPSparkles

As much as I'm enjoying the story I hope TT isn't setting Damian up to be fall guy to advance other character's.
Not sure why such a big deal was made last issue when Alfred and Bruce have been shown doing much worse even recently. This Alfred must be an impostor or he is completely mad and senile.

Him defending Jason and getting ready to attack Damian. Was utter crap. Bruce and Damian have done much worse to Jason and Alfred was cool with it.

It just reads like a farce.

----------


## CPSparkles

Dietrich your last post reminded me of this scene from Nightwing #51 where we find out that Ric has been dreaming of his loved ones and it causes him pain because he can't see recall their faces.


Dick misses Damian just can't remember his face and at least he remembers how much he cares for the kid.



This killed my heart. I hope we get a good story from King [there was a tweet from him a while back saying that the two were going to be in Batman]

----------


## CPSparkles

So according to Greg Weissman there is going to be a time jump in YJ. He said they wanted to mature characters and move them along so the story can grow.

So sounds like we are getting Damian Robin surely/hopefully/likely/please by the next season.

And Supersons.

----------


## Arsenal

I’s rather they wait until S5 to do that. They’ve already introduced a lot of characters that they’ve barely used and I’d prefer they get the chance actually to use them before retiring them again.

----------


## Schumiac

> Damian just wants his brother back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://thefuzzyaya.tumblr.com


It is sad that none of the DC writers have thought to do something like this... :/ I swear they care for the characters, their relationship with one another, continuity and solid story writing much less than the readers. Seriosuly at least in Nightwing, they could take 2 pages out of "Ric's" constant complaning about himself issue after issue that adds NOTHING new to the story, to his situation, to his current relationship with the bat-family or to his character (as it is the same thing over and over) to insert something like this that is a great Dick-Damian moment. but noooo... because that would actually be creative and smart and not lazy writing.

----------


## Rac7d*

> I’s rather they wait until S5 to do that. They’ve already introduced a lot of characters that they’ve barely used and I’d prefer they get the chance actually to use them before retiring them again.


When damian become a real thing Dick will be on the cusp of being Batman which sounds like a game end place

----------


## dietrich

> It is sad that none of the DC writers have thought to do something like this... :/ I swear they care for the characters, their relationship with one another, continuity and solid story writing much less than the readers. Seriosuly at least in Nightwing, they could take 2 pages out of "Ric's" constant complaning about himself issue after issue that adds NOTHING new to the story, to his situation, to his current relationship with the bat-family or to his character (as it is the same thing over and over) to insert something like this that is a great Dick-Damian moment. but noooo... because that would actually be creative and smart and not lazy writing.


It really is unbelievable how carelessly DC is handling Nightwing. If it wasn't illogical I would say that they were trying to sabotage their own IP.

Like you said it's unbelievable that their writers can't produce something like this. I can't understand that the editors or anyone working in the company who's read any of the Ric-Saga issues has caught how bad or thinks it's a good.

While Amnesia isn't the best direction for any character writers could have done some much more. We could have had stories that actually explored Dick Grayson. His relationships and his journey as a hero. 

Rebirth started so well. Seeley was hitting all the great spots then it all started to fall apart. Even with all the messing around with creatives teams I never once thought thing's would get this bad. 

The Bat office really needs to get their shit together.

----------


## dietrich

> So according to Greg Weissman there is going to be a time jump in YJ. He said they wanted to mature characters and move them along so the story can grow.
> 
> So sounds like we are getting Damian Robin surely/hopefully/likely/please by the next season.
> 
> And Supersons.


I'm not surprised that they are going to hit then fast forward button.

I also think YJ Damian isn't going to age naturally since the Robin he's going to replace is already a teen and quite experienced. He is already close to the stage he was at when he passed the mantle to Damian.

We'll see. It's not like they are sticking to canon anyway. Steph and Cass were Batgirl in canon however in YJ that's not going to happen.

----------


## dietrich

> I’s rather they wait until S5 to do that. They’ve already introduced a lot of characters that they’ve barely used and I’d prefer they get the chance actually to use them before retiring them again.


Honestly I don't mind. didn't care much for the new characters we got in s2 and don't care much for the new characters in s3 aside from Jason and Damian so the sooner they are part of the story the better until. At the moment I'm not even interested enough to pay for the service.

----------


## dietrich

Robin and RedHood



https://jjmk-jjmk.tumblr.com

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich



----------


## Arsenal

> Honestly I don't mind. didn't care much for the new characters we got in s2 and don't care much for the new characters in s3 aside from Jason and Damian so the sooner they are part of the story the better until. At the moment I'm not even interested enough to pay for the service.


I get that, I just don’t want Damian, Jason and the others to get underdeveloped and lost in the shuffle like a lot of the newly introduced ones have. I’s Prefer they take a season to develop and “clear out” the currently introduced cast before bringing in an entirely new generation so they get the treatment they deserve

----------


## Armor of God

> I get that, I just dont want Damian, Jason and the others to get underdeveloped and lost in the shuffle like a lot of the newly introduced ones have. Is Prefer they take a season to develop and clear out the currently introduced cast before bringing in an entirely new generation so they get the treatment they deserve


I understand the sentiment but I dont think Jason and Damian are comparable to the others. Both have or will have arcs that will be tied to Dick Grayson's own story and development, that's important. They probably wont get permanent focus but both could get a deal similar to the one Bart got in season 2. Jason could be a sort of like Sportsmaster or Cheshire figure to Dick. Damian can be his sidekick.

----------


## Arsenal

> I understand the sentiment but I dont think Jason and Damian are comparable to the others. Both have or will have arcs that will be tied to Dick Grayson's own story and development, that's important. They probably wont get permanent focus but both could get a deal similar to the one Bart got in season 2. Jason could be a sort of like Sportsmaster or Cheshire figure to Dick. Damian can be his sidekick.


Of course, I was just using them as the most obvious example. YJ has struggled to balance its already incredibly large cast and I think it would be best for all parties involved if we don’t rush it.

----------


## dietrich

> I get that, I just don’t want Damian, Jason and the others to get underdeveloped and lost in the shuffle like a lot of the newly introduced ones have. I’s Prefer they take a season to develop and “clear out” the currently introduced cast before bringing in an entirely new generation so they get the treatment they deserve


You are not wrong it does make sense to take it slow and develop the story well. I'm just hoping the ones I like get special treatment.
Well on Reddit he did say they were working on spin-offs but even without that I feel  that those two  will not get the extra treatment some have gotten. They both plays important roles in the Batfamily with vital connections to bruce and Dick that just can't be glossed over .

Hopefully because the two are the most requested characters for season 3 I hope they get an extra push.

----------


## adrikito

[


> I’s rather they wait until S5 to do that. They’ve already introduced a lot of characters that they’ve barely used and I’d prefer they get the chance actually to use them before retiring them again.


Same here... I liked R.Robin team.. I don´t want to lose Steph and Cass for some people obsession with the SS.




> Dietrich your last post reminded me of this scene from Nightwing #51 where we find out that Ric has been dreaming of his loved ones and it causes him pain because he can't see recall their faces.
> 
> 
> Dick misses Damian just can't remember his face and at least he remembers how much he cares for the kid.
> 
> 
> 
> This killed my heart. I hope we get a good story from King [there was a tweet from him a while back saying that the two were going to be in Batman]


BEST BROTHER EVER.

----------


## adrikito

> Robin and RedHood
> 
> 
> 
> https://jjmk-jjmk.tumblr.com


excellent fanart..

----------


## Jackalope89

> Robin and RedHood
> 
> 
> 
> https://jjmk-jjmk.tumblr.com


The undead Robins really need to work together more. It is stated, even by Alfred, that the two are brothers. And they keep getting more and more in common.

----------


## Jackalope89

I've come across a few Damian fanfics here and there. But one Super Sons one (and finding one that doesn't automatically ship two kids together is a LOT harder than it sounds), a crossover from their time on that planet with the clay people, has them end up in Young Justice (somewhere in the middle of season 1). And boy do these two bring a lot of changes, headaches, and laughs. The author does a good job of catching what makes both characters tick.

It's called Multiversal Constant, and its on AO3, if anyone is interested.

----------


## CPSparkles

http://dklem.tumblr.com

----------


## CPSparkles

> I've come across a few Damian fanfics here and there. But one Super Sons one (and finding one that doesn't automatically ship two kids together is a LOT harder than it sounds), a crossover from their time on that planet with the clay people, has them end up in Young Justice (somewhere in the middle of season 1). And boy do these two bring a lot of changes, headaches, and laughs. The author does a good job of catching what makes both characters tick.
> 
> It's called Multiversal Constant, and its on AO3, if anyone is interested.


I might check it out. I gave up on Batfamily fanfic because of the smut so not checked in a very long time

----------


## CPSparkles

Dick and Damian





http://boaillustration.tumblr.com

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## Jackalope89

> I might check it out. I gave up on Batfamily fanfic because of the smut so not checked in a very long time


Believe me, I avoid those myself.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Believe me, I avoid those myself.


Maybe it's time I got back into fanfics especially with the state of DC. I could do with some happy Batfamily stories at the moment.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Is rather they wait until S5 to do that. Theyve already introduced a lot of characters that theyve barely used and Id prefer they get the chance actually to use them before retiring them again.


In too would like to see more of side characters before bringing in new ones. I was looking forward to seeing Tim since this would be his 1st outing where he wasn't someone else but he's hardly had anything.

Plus it's never a good idea to rush these things look at the DCEU.

----------


## Jackalope89

> Maybe it's time I got back into fanfics especially with the state of DC. I could do with some happy Batfamily stories at the moment.


A fun one I came across, is with Damian being forced to go to elementary school while having very little knowledge about the common 10 year old life. The rest of the Bat Family often participate.

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/11844022/1/Grade-School

----------


## Fergus

My wife is always pointing out good fan fiction on AO3 but I don't really have the time. Is that the best site for fan work?

----------


## Fergus

> It is sad that none of the DC writers have thought to do something like this... :/ I swear they care for the characters, their relationship with one another, continuity and solid story writing much less than the readers. Seriosuly at least in Nightwing, they could take 2 pages out of "Ric's" constant complaning about himself issue after issue that adds NOTHING new to the story, to his situation, to his current relationship with the bat-family or to his character (as it is the same thing over and over) to insert something like this that is a great Dick-Damian moment. but noooo... because that would actually be creative and smart and not lazy writing.


DC is an oldboy's club. They need some new blood for change to happen.

----------


## Zaresh

> My wife is always pointing out good fan fiction on AO3 but I don't really have the time. Is that the best site for fan work?


It's the one that hosts more works, or more diverse, because the tagging and category, series, fandom, etc. system is pretty well rounded (and that helps).  Also, because it allows a lot of very NSFW stuff, from plain smut (that may be conflictive for some people) to morally wrong stuff (that will be for a lot of people). Fanfiction.net is another site that is more strict regarding its contents. Tumblr too, now that it doesn't allow certain (sexual) content. And I think Wattpad is another place for fanfiction, but I know nothing about thar site.

----------


## Jackalope89

> It's the one that hosts more works, or more diverse, because the tagging and category, series, fandom, etc. system is pretty well rounded (and that helps).  Also, because it allows a lot of very NSFW stuff, from plain smut (that may be conflictive for some people) to morally wrong stuff (that will be for a lot of people). Fanfiction.net is another site that is more strict regarding its contents. Tumblr too, now that it doesn't allow certain (sexual) content. And I think Wattpad is another place for fanfiction, but I know nothing about thar site.


In short, AO3 and fanfiction are the best two sites. Fanfiction is the older of the two, with more SFW titles, while AO3 is growing as well, but you really need to use the filter if don't smut or worse.

And yes, I do mean worse.

----------


## Zaresh

> In short, AO3 and fanfiction are the best two sites. Fanfiction is the older of the two, with more SFW titles, while AO3 is growing as well, but you really need to use the filter if don't smut or worse.
> 
> And yes, I do mean worse.


There is nothing wrong with smut (unless your religion is against it, I guess), as far as you're mature enough for that content (and in a safe place for reading). But yes, there is very, very heavy and straight morally wrong stuff there. And not only regarding sexual content. Using filters and knowing the category and trigger warning system is a must.

----------


## Jackalope89

> There is nothing wrong with smut (unless your religion is against it, I guess), as far as you're mature enough for that content (and in a safe place for reading). But yes, there is very, very heavy and straight morally wrong stuff there. And not only regarding sexual content. Using filters and knowing the category and trigger warning system is a must.


When I read, I'm not looking for smut. I'm looking for actual stories.

----------


## Zaresh

> When I read, I'm not looking for smut. I'm looking for actual stories.


Yeah, I figured that. But you sounded as if it were actually something wrong with depicting sexual content. And I want to point out that there are fics (not the most of them, but they exist) that are very good and depict sexual content. Also, I sounded a bit as if it were something wrong then, when I talked about the site. This way I can be more clear.

I know some people avoid that, also some people (not few) avoid slash; that's why I usually mention the target, contents and ships in my lists. I know that what it's fine for me, may not be for others. But I wouldn't say that having sexual scenes implies automatically that a fic doesn't have an actual engaging story, too. It happens with published literature too. They are just elements in a plot, unless they are just porn and nothing more. And yep, there is a lot of that there too. But it's not all, it's about the 65%, at least in the batfandom. Now, out of that percentage, most is male on male, which is ridiculous (one could guess it would be straight mostly, but nope). Some fans are weird.

In any case, for safe fics, especially ones with Damian as a MC, fanfiction is a better place, yeah. I have a pair in my AO3 bookmarks that are safe, too. I'll share them here if you guys want them, once I post the next list in our Jason thread. As you can guess, they also have Jason as a MC. But all but one (that I'm not to post here) are safe and have a Damian very in character and in his age, if I recall correctly.

I don't have any link with Dami and Jon adventuries, though. I'm sorry.

----------


## Schumiac

> DC is an oldboy's club. They need some new blood for change to happen.



They definitely need the removal of a certain someone...

----------


## oasis1313

> They definitely need the removal of a certain someone...


Ooooooo . . . I wonder who THAT could be . . . .  :Smile:  :Smile:   Probably has approval ratings even lower than the government.

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich



----------


## Fergus

> 


I saw that stab coming a mile off. Ahh here we go again.

----------


## dietrich

> *I saw that stab coming a mile off.* Ahh here we go again.


Me too.

Not happy about Damian calling himself an only child. Shit on Dick Grayson [even if Damian is loathe to call Jason his bro Dick most def he views as a brother] some more DC writers. I hate editorial trying to push this Bruce and his only son crap.

Also great how we don't get any panels of them actually working together but the fallout that's the part they feel we should read.

----------


## Korath

> Me too.
> 
> Not happy about Damian calling himself an only child. Shit on Dick Grayson [even if Damian is loathe to call Jason his bro Dick most def he views as a brother] some more DC writers. I hate editorial trying to push this Bruce and his only son crap.
> 
> Also great how we don't get any panels of them actually working together but the fallout that's the part they feel we should read.


I think it's just Damian not acknowledging Ric Grayson as his brother.

Dick definitively is, and I hope that a meeting between the two will help both of them; Dick by, well, becoming himself again, and Damian find balance between what he's doing now and blind adulation of the Bat.

----------


## dietrich

> I think it's just Damian not acknowledging Ric Grayson as his brother.
> 
> Dick definitively is, and I hope that a meeting between the two will help both of them; Dick by, well, becoming himself again, and Damian find balance between what he's doing now and blind adulation of the Bat.


Knowing the Bat office we'll never get it. The bat family is in shambles and none of the writers are interested in giving us positive interactions.
This annual shows how little they care about anything besides angst

----------


## CPSparkles

> Me too.
> 
> Not happy about Damian calling himself an only child. Shit on Dick Grayson [even if Damian is loathe to call Jason his bro Dick most def he views as a brother] some more DC writers. I hate editorial trying to push this Bruce and his only son crap.
> 
> Also great how we don't get any panels of them actually working together but the fallout that's the part they feel we should read.


My interpretation is that Only child sort of is him telling us he has brothers sort of

----------


## dietrich

> My interpretation is that Only child sort of is him telling us he has brothers sort of


I wish he would just come out and say it rather than being ambiguous.

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/langbuliang

----------


## dietrich

Damian by Glitter Dc 



https://twitter.com/glitter_dc

----------


## dietrich

Mother



https://twitter.com/dc_euncho117

----------


## dietrich

> Yeah, I figured that. But you sounded as if it were actually something wrong with depicting sexual content. And I want to point out that there are fics (not the most of them, but they exist) that are very good and depict sexual content. Also, I sounded a bit as if it were something wrong then, when I talked about the site. This way I can be more clear.
> 
> I know some people avoid that, also some people (not few) avoid slash; that's why I usually mention the target, contents and ships in my lists. I know that what it's fine for me, may not be for others. But I wouldn't say that having sexual scenes implies automatically that a fic doesn't have an actual engaging story, too. It happens with published literature too. They are just elements in a plot, unless they are just porn and nothing more. And yep, there is a lot of that there too. But it's not all, it's about the 65%, at least in the batfandom. Now, out of that percentage, most is male on male, which is ridiculous (one could guess it would be straight mostly, but nope). Some fans are weird.
> 
> In any case, for safe fics, especially ones with Damian as a MC, fanfiction is a better place, yeah. I have a pair in my AO3 bookmarks that are safe, too. I'll share them here if you guys want them, once I post the next list in our Jason thread. As you can guess, they also have Jason as a MC. But all but one (that I'm not to post here) are safe and have a Damian very in character and in his age, if I recall correctly.
> 
> I don't have any link with Dami and Jon adventuries, though. I'm sorry.


Personally any sexual content turns me off. They are brothers. Damian is underage and Tim  is barely legal if he is legal.

Fans could  just write non sexual stuff rather than trying to scratch their sexual  itch with  these characters but each  to their own so long as everyone is legal I guess fans are free to do whatever. I've heard the aged up excuse still not okay with it. It just feels wrong pairing family or people who have unhealthy relationships.

However these fics are tagged so I find they are easy to avoid

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/e_noeno

----------


## Zaresh

> Personally any sexual content turns me off. They are brothers. Damian is underage and Tim  is barely legal if he is legal.
> 
> Fans could  just write non sexual stuff rather than trying to scratch their sexual  itch with  these characters but each  to their own so long as everyone is legal I guess fans are free to do whatever. I've heard the aged up excuse still not okay with it. It just feels wrong pairing family or people who have unhealthy relationships.
> 
> However these fics are tagged so I find they are easy to avoid


Fair enough. Everyone is their own whole world.

Rest assured: the fics I'll post are merely sibling bonding. I am also aware that this thread probably has more teens than the ones I usually post in.

----------


## Schumiac

> I think it's just Damian not acknowledging Ric Grayson as his brother.
> 
> Dick definitively is, and I hope that a meeting between the two will help both of them; Dick by, well, becoming himself again, and Damian find balance between what he's doing now and blind adulation of the Bat.


Damian always gave the blood connection importance. And especially when angry or cross tends to refer back to that to write off the rest of the Bat-boys and signal himself out as "the special one" (thus the claim all the bat-boys are fascinated by him)... Dick could have been the exemption, but his current state is probably one of the many things that makes Damian feel angry and out of connection with the Bat-family so yeah, not surprised he says he is an only child. And seems to have a disregard for all the "lost boys" his father "collects"... In a way it is his coping mechanism...

----------


## dietrich

> Damian always gave the blood connection importance. And especially when angry or cross tends to refer back to that to write off the rest of the Bat-boys and signal himself out as "the special one" (thus the claim all the bat-boys are fascinated by him)... Dick could have been the exemption, but his current state is probably one of the many things that makes Damian feel angry and out of connection with the Bat-family so yeah, not surprised he says he is an only child. And seems to have a disregard for all the "lost boys" his father "collects"... In a way it is his coping mechanism...


I feel that was old Damian not current guy who knows better. he hasn't done the blood son bit in God knows how long.

----------


## Schumiac

> I feel that was old Damian not current guy who knows better. he hasn't done the blood son bit in God knows how long.


That's why I think it is in a way his coping mechanism, where he reverts back to that talk, building a wall up, to sound/make himself believe he doesn't care and he isn't hurt and isnt bothered etc. But I think he is. I think it hurts him to think Jason betrayed him. It hurts him that Dick almost died and doesn't remember him now. It hurts him that his relationship with his father isn't good right now. He feels alone & sad,  so has the "dont need or like them anyway, can barely tolerate the lot" attitude to mask all that.

----------


## adrikito

WOW.. I am really surprised with that preview and... for the fact that I forgot this chapter existence until I found it..  :Frown:

----------


## Fergus

Well Big brother takes Damian to school in the annual

*spoilers:*
Jason has been taking lessons from Bruce and has very little qualms beating a kid to a pulp even when he's no longer fighting back.
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Arsenal

Guess this doesn’t end with them making up huh

----------


## dietrich

> Well Big brother takes Damian to school in the annual
> 
> *spoilers:*
> Jason has been taking lessons from Bruce and has very little qualms beating a kid to a pulp even when he's no longer fighting back.
> *end of spoilers*


I just wish writers would stop writing Damian picking fights with his brothers.
Will reserve judgement till I've read it but 
Sad Damian took a beating
Glad Jason didn't job
Sad to see Jason fighting/beating a kid.

I know Dick is supposed to be the special good brother but no reason Damian can't have a decent relationship with Jason

----------


## Fergus

> I just wish writers would stop writing Damian picking fights with his brothers.
> Will reserve judgement till I've read it but 
> Sad Damian took a beating
> Glad Jason didn't job
> Sad to see Jason fighting/beating a kid.
> 
> I know Dick is supposed to be the special good brother but no reason Damian can't have a decent relationship with Jason


 Because Dick is the only Good one 
*spoilers:*
The story is shaping up to be a lot more. Jason knows something as does Bruce. The box seemed like it contained something that could be used against Jason. Why would Bruce have something like that? Damian doesn't trust Jason and Bruce clearly doesn't trust him either.

Jason threatened to kill not just Damian but the TT so we have a bad guy. I believe Damian was right. That Jason did betray them
*end of spoilers*

----------


## dietrich

> Because Dick is the only Good one 
> *spoilers:*
> The story is shaping up to be a lot more. Jason knows something as does Bruce. The box seemed like it contained something that could be used against Jason. Why would Bruce have something like that? Damian doesn't trust Jason and Bruce clearly doesn't trust him either.
> 
> Jason threatened to kill not just Damian but the TT so we have a bad guy. I believe Damian was right. That Jason did betray them
> *end of spoilers*


well crap.

Is this all going to tie to the big Batfamily restructuring that's coming up after Bane?

Also quit spoiling it.

----------


## fanfan13

just read TT Annual and oh God it was one heck of a roller coaster honestly, especially with Damian-Jason.
but I love this book so much so excited to read more of it.

----------


## fanfan13

> Because Dick is the only Good one 
> *spoilers:*
> The story is shaping up to be a lot more. Jason knows something as does Bruce. The box seemed like it contained something that could be used against Jason. Why would Bruce have something like that? Damian doesn't trust Jason and Bruce clearly doesn't trust him either.
> 
> Jason threatened to kill not just Damian but the TT so we have a bad guy. I believe Damian was right. That Jason did betray them
> *end of spoilers*


*spoilers:*
he did betray them??? Because I don’t think that’s the case. But yeah he got pissed so bad he threatened not just Damian but also the whole team if they end up crossing his path again.
to be honest kinda sad that they could have been the remaining one who holds onto each other once they become estranged from the family but this affair just ruined that chance.
the item was really suspicious though as it’s dangerous for Jason himself but is it his or Bruce’s?

also I knew Djinn has been very suspicious! she may be the one working with The Other holy crap. 
but the Damian-Djinn-Crush love triangle in the end of part two got me like “whaaaaat???” it will get messy between them for sure and I’m looking forward to it!
*end of spoilers*

----------


## fanfan13

> Damian always gave the blood connection importance. And especially when angry or cross tends to refer back to that to write off the rest of the Bat-boys and signal himself out as "the special one" (thus the claim all the bat-boys are fascinated by him)... Dick could have been the exemption, but his current state is probably one of the many things that makes Damian feel angry and out of connection with the Bat-family so yeah, not surprised he says he is an only child. And seems to have a disregard for all the "lost boys" his father "collects"... In a way it is his coping mechanism...


*spoilers:*
reading this and then reading the actual issue it’s really sad that in the end Damian ended up thinking he’s not the only child but one of Bruce’s “lost boys collection” too. Damn it Glass you made me sad reading the whole part one of Annual.
*end of spoilers*

----------


## oasis1313

> well crap.
> 
> Is this all going to tie to the big Batfamily restructuring that's coming up after Bane?
> 
> Also quit spoiling it.


Have we gotten any confirmation of a restructuring?  We need one really bad--probably company-wide--to fix all these messes.  As long as they don't make it WORSE, like they usually do.

----------


## okiedokiewo

> Because Dick is the only Good one 
> *spoilers:*
> The story is shaping up to be a lot more. Jason knows something as does Bruce. The box seemed like it contained something that could be used against Jason. Why would Bruce have something like that? Damian doesn't trust Jason and Bruce clearly doesn't trust him either.
> 
> Jason threatened to kill not just Damian but the TT so we have a bad guy. I believe Damian was right. That Jason did betray them
> *end of spoilers*


*spoilers:*
It's pretty clear that Jason did NOT betray them, so. Even if you can't tell that from Jason's reaction, that one panel screams it.

Also ALFRED is the one who had the box in the last issue, not Bruce.
*end of spoilers*

People should read the issue for themselves, that's all I'll say.

----------


## Arsenal

> Because Dick is the only Good one 
> *spoilers:*
> The story is shaping up to be a lot more. Jason knows something as does Bruce. The box seemed like it contained something that could be used against Jason. Why would Bruce have something like that? Damian doesn't trust Jason and Bruce clearly doesn't trust him either.
> 
> Jason threatened to kill not just Damian but the TT so we have a bad guy. I believe Damian was right. That Jason did betray them
> *end of spoilers*


Ive read the issue and have no idea how you came to these conclusions. Some of this isnt even accurate.

----------


## fanfan13

> I’ve read the issue and have no idea how you came to these conclusions. Some of this isn’t even accurate.


yeah I read the issue as well and I agree with you.

----------


## shadow6743

I just brought the issue and read it this morning. I did not get the impression that Jason even knew what Damian was talking about. He was confused, as to why his brother was attacking him and clearly trying to get over the death of Roy.

----------


## dietrich

> Because Dick is the only Good one 
> *spoilers:*
> The story is shaping up to be a lot more. Jason knows something as does Bruce. The box seemed like it contained something that could be used against Jason. Why would Bruce have something like that? Damian doesn't trust Jason and Bruce clearly doesn't trust him either.
> 
> Jason threatened to kill not just Damian but the TT so we have a bad guy. I believe Damian was right. That Jason did betray them
> *end of spoilers*


Can't say I completely agree 
I wasn't a fan of the issue or how Damian was written. Damian doesn't need a learning journey he just finished a learning journey. 

Jason doesn't feel kosher since when did he start threatening kids that have zero beef with him. Damian has issues with him not the team.
I do agree that there's more at least there better be because right now feels like Damian was just thrown under the bus for others.

I miss Dick Grayson and the days of Nightwing must die, rescues from the Yakuza and nights in the desert.

----------


## dietrich

> Have we gotten any confirmation of a restructuring?  We need one really bad--probably company-wide--to fix all these messes.  As long as they don't make it WORSE, like they usually do.


This was touched on last year by King but I've not heard anything else since then.

----------


## Arsenal

> Can't say I completely agree 
> I wasn't a fan of the issue or how Damian was written. Damian doesn't need a learning journey he just finished a learning journey. 
> 
> Jason doesn't feel kosher since when did he start threatening kids that have zero beef with him. Damian has issues with him not the team.
> I do agree that there's more at least there better be because right now feels like Damian was just thrown under the bus for others.
> 
> I miss Dick Grayson and the days of Nightwing must die, rescues from the Yakuza and nights in the desert.


When reading it just assumed it was an empty threat so Damian would back off. 

I’m more confused about how Damian goes from this to fighting Deatbstroke instead of going after “The Other”

----------


## dietrich

> When reading it just assumed it was an empty threat so Damian would back off. 
> 
> Im more confused about how Damian goes from this to fighting Deatbstroke instead of going after The Other


So much is confusing. Is Deathstroke a part of this? I can't see how but you are right. It feels like there should be more issues resolving this before moving on to deathstroke. Or else the Deathstroke arc is going to be set ahead of time like the paternity test arc was set before Lazarus contract.

----------


## Korath

I think Deathstroke will be contracted by the Other. He is a mercenary, after all, and he has beef with Damian anyway.

----------


## dietrich

> I think Deathstroke will be contracted by the Other. He is a mercenary, after all, and he has beef with Damian anyway.


I hope we get answers soon. I was expecting answers this issue but now i'm more confused than ever. 

What's in that box? I'm not convinced it's Alfred's because it had a bat on it. I heard speculations that it might be Jason's but again the bat means that it more than likely belongs to Bruce.

However that also seems unlikely.

----------


## fanfan13

I personally don’t think it’s entirely a bad writing of Damian because Glass did a great job exploring the side of Damian making bad choices even if he didn’t 100% believe in it. He was for the most part convinced as it’s really convenient to judge Jason as a traitor instead of anyone else when he didn’t have any other proofs. 

You can see the fight was more heavy on a mental breakdown on Damian’s side that an actual physical fight. He became so desperate and helpless in the end as he’s realizing his mistake but his pride still got in the way, until the bomb bluff got called out and he shut himself out. He got so hurt mentally to the point that it’s draining his body so much and that he had to correct himself about being “the only son”.

The clock won’t always be on top anyway. He made bad judgment and it costs him an ally in the end. It was writen quite well even though as a Damian fan reading it hurt me so bad.

Still though Glass went a bit too far with the bomb thing and Jason threatening the other kids instead of only Damian.
also the box was left unexplained.

still have a mixed feeling about Deathstroke but kind of looking forward to finding out how they will cross path.

----------


## Schumiac

Ahh the box... Am I the only one who hears Brad Pitt screaming "what's in the box?!" everytime someone mentions it? But, really what can be in the box to be this dramatic. (and the bat symbol on it just makes me lol. Oh Bruce, you need to like brand everything)... The way they are all acting it feels like there is an "erase Jason from continuity button" in it. lol Obviously it wont be something like that so I am expecting to be rather underwhelmed by it when it is revealed.

As for Jason ve Damian and this issue in general:


*spoilers:*
1) Both are clearly not in a good mind-place, both are feeling disconnected from everyone and feeling hurt and in a way mourning loved ones

2) Damian should not have been that quick to believe Jason betrayed him and should not have attacked him without giving him a real chance to talk and explain things

3) Jason should not have beaten him that badly - I am so so so sick of the bat-family attacking and/or beating eachother to a pulp... Can't the writers think of any other way to create drama. Gee.

4) Jason's threat is empty threats. It is so Damian and co doesnt come after him and leave him alone... the classic "if we ever cross paths again... blah blah blah"

5) Jason makes it very clear that he doesn't work for The Other. and I am thinking he will now go off to investigate on the matter himself tbh.

6) Jason now knows Damian has a secret prison where he throws people in to rot 

7) Jason says Batman wouldn't stoop as low as to use the box against him... Which may mean Bruce had it for "safekeeping" with probably Jason's knowledge and not as some secret weapon to use against Jason? 


*end of spoilers*

----------


## Arsenal

> Ahh the box... Am I the only one who hears Brad Pitt screaming "what's in the box?!" everytime someone mentions it? But, really what can be in the box to be this dramatic. (and the bat symbol on it just makes me lol. Oh Bruce, you need to like brand everything)... The way they are all acting it feels like there is an "erase Jason from continuity button" in it. lol Obviously it wont be something like that so I am expecting to be rather underwhelmed by it when it is revealed.
> 
> As for Jason ve Damian and this issue in general:
> 
> 
> *spoilers:*
> 1) Both are clearly not in a good mind-place, both are feeling disconnected from everyone and feeling hurt and in a way mourning loved ones
> 
> 2) Damian should not have been that quick to believe Jason betrayed him and should not have attacked him without giving him a real chance to talk and explain things
> ...


As far as Batfam fights go, I think it was pretty tame tbh

Hes known #6 for awhile now

----------


## Schumiac

> As far as Batfam fights go, I think it was pretty tame tbh
> 
> He’s known #6 for awhile now


Oh right, the docks talk...

As for the fight... ehh,  *spoilers:*
Damian did come back home barely conscious so I'd say it was still pretty bad even if didnt last that long and didn't look that messy... 
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Jackalope89

> Oh right, the docks talk...
> 
> As for the fight... ehh,  *spoilers:*
> Damian did come back home barely conscious so I'd say it was still pretty bad even if didnt last that long and didn't look that messy... 
> *end of spoilers*


Well, whatever Damian tried to use against Jason, it really struck a personal note with him, and not in a good way. And with Jason already reeling from Roy's death...
Almost surprised Jason didn't do MORE to Damian, all things considered.

----------


## Schumiac

Jason was angry  yes, but also pretty calm and in-control thoroughout the fight (while Damian seemed to be in more of a lashing out mode) so actually if he did more that would be a surprise to be and would have reflected very badly on him... The whole thing is sad really, as I think Jason was hoping to have a deeper relationship with Damian -who he sees as a kindred spirit- through this ally thing and it ended so terribly... 


It isn't so bad that they can't rebuild though... They just need to end up taking the Other down together in the end or something.

----------


## adrikito

I was expecting something different. The cover cheated me.. hahahaha.. He should not have underestimated Jason EXPERIENCE... 

Maybe we will see Jason here one last time in the final battle against THE OTHER or against Slade for make that both characters forget this unpleasant incident..

So.. That character observing Damian and Jason fight is THE OTHER..

As I imaginated, we have all the love triangle members confirmed.. Glass made this in time, Crush almost kiss another woman in *mysteries of love* today..




> I think Deathstroke will be contracted by the Other. He is a mercenary, after all, and he has beef with Damian anyway.


Sure. This is *THE OTHER* first appearance(hidden) and the next issue is focused in the characters secrets&past..

----------


## okiedokiewo

> Jason was angry  yes, but also pretty calm and in-control thoroughout the fight (while Damian seemed to be in more of a lashing out mode) so actually if he did more that would be a surprise to be and would have reflected very badly on him... The whole thing is sad really, as I think Jason was hoping to have a deeper relationship with Damian -who he sees as a kindred spirit- through this ally thing and it ended so terribly... 
> 
> 
> It isn't so bad that they can't rebuild though... They just need to end up taking the Other down together in the end or something.


Yeah, I really feel sad for the both of them, and the relationship they could have had. I hope there's a writer who cares enough to make sure they have some kind of resolution.

----------


## okiedokiewo

> *spoilers:*
> Ahh the box... Am I the only one who hears Brad Pitt screaming "what's in the box?!" everytime someone mentions it? But, really what can be in the box to be this dramatic. (and the bat symbol on it just makes me lol. Oh Bruce, you need to like brand everything)... The way they are all acting it feels like there is an "erase Jason from continuity button" in it. lol Obviously it wont be something like that so I am expecting to be rather underwhelmed by it when it is revealed.
> 
> 7) Jason says Batman wouldn't stoop as low as to use the box against him... Which may mean Bruce had it for "safekeeping" with probably Jason's knowledge and not as some secret weapon to use against Jason? 
> 
> 
> *end of spoilers*



*spoilers:*
I believe the box was in Alfred's possession.

And it makes me wonder if it's something to do with the Lazarus Pit and/or Jason's resurrection. Doesn't Jason have some kind of worry at times of whether he has a soul? Something to do with that.
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Godlike13

Damian needs his Jiminy Cricket.

----------


## adrikito

> Damian needs his Jiminy Cricket.


Hahaha.. He had one before "Bruce wedding" in DAMIAN VS RA´S ALGHUL in one hallucination:

damian 666 vision.jpg

----------


## Schumiac

> *spoilers:*
> I believe the box was in Alfred's possession.
> 
> And it makes me wonder if it's something to do with the Lazarus Pit and/or Jason's resurrection. Doesn't Jason have some kind of worry at times of whether he has a soul? Something to do with that.
> *end of spoilers*


Was it? I thought it was in Bruce's posession but both Alfred and Damian knew where it was, and Alfred knew Damian was coming for it so faced him?

*spoilers:*
I feel Jason knows what is in the box... So if it is related to his soul/Lazarus Pit (which it very much can) he has an idea about what it is. That almost sounds like a ""can only be killed with a silver bullet" kind of deal, I hope they don't go there... :/ Though I think the idea was not that it can kill him, but can either inflict a lot of pain on him OR maybe take control over him or probe into his mind? Something of that sort?
*end of spoilers*

----------


## okiedokiewo

> Was it? I thought it was in Bruce's posession but both Alfred and Damian knew where it was, and Alfred knew Damian was coming for it so faced him?


Alfred said in the last issue, "I do not appreciate you going through my things." It's not definitive, but it would be odd phrasing if the box had been Bruce's.

----------


## Armor of God

Dont have any problem with the outcome of the fight. Robin War's version was extremely stupid after all. But like  I'm getting tired of the glass half full storytelling here. We never got to see Damian and Jason working together so what Damian sees as a massive betrayal doesn't ring true to me at all on any level. Doesn't help that Damian just jumped to the conclusion that Todd was the Other or working for him. We know jack squat about the Other to feasibly link him to Jason even just for the purpose of a misdirection. Then there's the box, introduced for the purpose of taking down Jason and yet it accomplished the exact opposite and we never even found out what was in it and frankly I dont think we ever will.

----------


## adrikito

I am sorry for Crush but I liked the DamianxDjinn page..

Maybe because finally I see a little of love for Damian and is not from one Supersons shipper..

----------


## Jackalope89

> I am sorry for Crush but I liked the DamianxDjinn page..
> 
> Maybe because finally I see a little of love for Damian and is not from one Supersons shipper..


No kidding. Never thought it would be so hard to filter out that kind of thing when looking for a decent Super Sons fanfic.

Though, Teen Titans fanfics do have him with Raven (from the animated film).

----------


## dietrich

> No kidding. Never thought it would be so hard to filter out that kind of thing when looking for a decent Super Sons fanfic.
> 
> Though, Teen Titans fanfics do have him with Raven (from the animated film).


I am a fan of that pairing. She got him a therapy dog. She's a keeper

----------


## dietrich

> I personally don’t think it’s entirely a bad writing of Damian because Glass did a great job exploring the side of Damian making bad choices even if he didn’t 100% believe in it. He was for the most part convinced as it’s really convenient to judge Jason as a traitor instead of anyone else when he didn’t have any other proofs. 
> 
> You can see the fight was more heavy on a mental breakdown on Damian’s side that an actual physical fight. He became so desperate and helpless in the end as he’s realizing his mistake but his pride still got in the way, until the bomb bluff got called out and he shut himself out. He got so hurt mentally to the point that it’s draining his body so much and that he had to correct himself about being “the only son”.
> 
> The clock won’t always be on top anyway. He made bad judgment and it costs him an ally in the end. It was writen quite well even though as a Damian fan reading it hurt me so bad.
> 
> Still though Glass went a bit too far with the bomb thing and Jason threatening the other kids instead of only Damian.
> also the box was left unexplained.
> 
> still have a mixed feeling about Deathstroke but kind of looking forward to finding out how they will cross path.


It wasn't written well at all because none of it was earned. 
What pushed Damian to this?
The lead up wasn't shown. this read like a someone just wanted to have someone give Damian a beating and just rushed it without merit. It was badly written.

----------


## adrikito

> No kidding. Never thought it would be so hard to filter out that kind of thing when looking for a decent Super Sons fanfic.
> 
> Though, Teen Titans fanfics do have him with Raven (from the animated film).


... I prefer not say nothing.. I never expect nothing good when someone mentions SS.

I know it.. Despite they are characters from different TT generations the people made many fanarts with Damian and Ravel as couple..

----------


## dietrich

> Hahaha.. He had one before "Bruce wedding" in DAMIAN VS RA´S ALGHUL in one hallucination:
> 
> Attachment 77860


Little Richard I'm sure that's a singer.

i love this 666Batsuit so much. Even better when I remember that Damian has had the design planned out since he was 10

----------


## CPSparkles

> *Little Richard I'm sure that's a singer.*
> 
> i love this 666Batsuit so much. Even better when I remember that Damian has had the design planned out since he was 10


He is. From ages ago.

----------


## CPSparkles

Bach's Damian

----------


## CPSparkles

I don't want to comment on TT aside from saying that Alfred and Damian seem OCC. I have to wait to for the full story to see if it makes sense. So far it doesn't.
And it's done nothing but make Damian look bad for no reason.
I see Glass went to the King's batman school of writing. This issue alone made me dislike this title. At this rate I'm going to be down to just YJ and Supersons on my DC pull list

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/airair_ii

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/T0MINT0M

----------


## TheCape

> https://twitter.com/airair_ii


That's cute.

----------


## Jackalope89

> ... I prefer not say nothing.. I never expect nothing good when someone mentions SS.
> 
> I know it.. Despite they are characters from different TT generations the people made many fanarts with Damian and Ravel as couple..


Multiversal Constant. Super Sons comic crossover with Young Justice season 1, canonical pairings only. Jon and Damian are friends and get tossed into Young Justice universe, really altering the events of Season 1. 

For Damian and Raven, well, not against it but not really for it either. Hard to say for me, I guess.

----------


## adrikito

> https://twitter.com/airair_ii


Beautiful image.. What a shame that she is not one human girl from Gotham city.. More chances to continue with this after this TT run..  :Frown: 




> Multiversal Constant. Super Sons comic crossover with Young Justice season 1, canonical pairings only. Jon and Damian are friends and get tossed into Young Justice universe, really altering the events of Season 1. 
> 
> For Damian and Raven, well, not against it but not really for it either. Hard to say for me, I guess.


What? Altering events of season 1? Anyway.. No matter. I forgot a lot of things about YJ durings these years and the day that they can participate in the show I will leave YJ..

Like many fans I think that Raven is from Beast Boy.. I am not against DamianxRaven images but I don´t support them either.

----------


## oasis1313

I love Damian Wayne--Friend to Animals.  His pets love him unconditionally and don't judge him.  I'd like to see more of them.

----------


## dietrich

> I love Damian Wayne--Friend to Animals.  His pets love him unconditionally and don't judge him.  I'd like to see more of them.


I wonder if we will get to see one or two in the new Super Pets movie?

----------


## dietrich

> https://twitter.com/airair_ii


This is nice but I'm more into Djinn and Crush.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I love Damian Wayne--Friend to Animals.  His pets love him unconditionally and don't judge him.  I'd like to see more of them.



Generous Friend to Animals

----------


## dietrich

Batman and Son



https://twitter.com/Meat0_0

----------


## dietrich

Shopping online and just saw this awesome Batfamily Diorama and guess what? these punks are still at it!





Guess which two family members you can't take anywhere?

These two.




Q-Master Diorama, Batman Family diorama by Qmx
julho 2019

https://twitter.com/FUCKKEN

----------


## dietrich

> Generous Friend to Animals


WOW! Who needs an inheritance from Bruce if he can give this type of money away.

Bruce or Talia must not know how pocket money works.

Lol look at them watch her leave. They look like they really wanted to come with.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Shopping online and just saw this awesome Batfamily Diorama and guess what? these punks are still at it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess which two family members you can't take anywhere?
> 
> These two.
> ...


I love that statue. They gave Tim Damian's face from RSob era.

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/zumaon

----------


## dietrich

Teen Titans Rebirth: Diversity and The White Gaze

Pop Culture Uncovered.com ran an article about the recent TeenTitans issue featuring DamianWayne and his experience with aggressively offensive imagery. 

The writer had issues with a part middle Eastern would be Suicide bomber.

https://popcultureuncovered.com/2019...354X-4U8l0D068

----------


## dietrich

Loving this Variant by Francesco Mattina

----------


## Fergus

> Teen Titans Rebirth: Diversity and The White Gaze
> 
> Pop Culture Uncovered.com ran an article about the recent TeenTitans issue featuring DamianWayne and his experience with aggressively offensive imagery. 
> 
> The writer had issues with a part middle Eastern would be Suicide bomber.
> 
> https://popcultureuncovered.com/2019...354X-4U8l0D068



Can't comment on intent but it is unfortunate that the writer who did the most to show Damian as of Middle Eastern descent. The writer to write him as identifying as or embarrassing that part of him should also be the one to write him doing this.

It was not in character and not the best choice.

Also guessing Bruce never told the family about Damian dying a 2nd time in RSOB? Come to think of it might explain why the kid has little qualms threatening to blow himself up. He doesn't take dying as serious as he should because he's been able to come back with little effort on his part.

----------


## Fergus

> Loving this Variant by Francesco Mattina


The Flaming Sword is Brilliant.

Heard Slade and Rose are joining the Titans cast next Season. Looking forward to Slade chasing his favourite Robin [no offence Damian] and Rose wonder how big her role will be?

----------


## KrustyKid

> Loving this Variant by Francesco Mattina


That's so fire! Loving this one

----------


## dietrich

> Can't comment on intent but it is unfortunate that the writer who did the most to show Damian as of Middle Eastern descent. The writer to write him as identifying as or embarrassing that part of him should also be the one to write him doing this.
> 
> It was not in character and not the best choice.
> 
> Also guessing Bruce never told the family about Damian dying a 2nd time in RSOB? Come to think of it might explain why the kid has little qualms threatening to blow himself up. He doesn't take dying as serious as he should because he's been able to come back with little effort on his part.


I'll be honest I didn't like the bomb part because it doesn't seem like something Damian would do however I didn't find it offensive . I didn't even make the connections to the characterisation/image being a harmful stereotype. It never registered until I saw this article then I remembered oh shit yeah Damian is part Middle Eastern.

Dubious choice in light of the Special. I still don't find it offensive but I get how some might if they always see him as the Middle Eastern Robin.

It actually does make sense that Death has lost a lot of it's gravitas for Damian. "Tis but a scratch"

----------


## Arsenal

> I'll be honest I didn't like the bomb part because it doesn't seem like something Damian would do however I didn't find it offensive . I didn't even make the connections to the characterisation/image being a harmful stereotype. It never registered until I saw this article then I remembered oh shit yeah Damian is part Middle Eastern.
> 
> Dubious choice in light of the Special. I still don't find it offensive but I get how some might if they always see him as the Middle Eastern Robin.
> 
> It actually does make sense that Death has lost a lot of it's gravitas for Damian. "Tis but a scratch"


Yeah I never made the connection either. I just saw as him playing mind games like he did throughout the fight and never gave it a second thought.

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/langbuliang

----------


## Schumiac

"the bomb" had absolutely nothing to do with Damian's ethnicity. It was to do with his mindset, showing how desperate he is, how he did anticipate losing to Jason and had a back-up plan, hoping to trick Jason with it. It wasn't even real as he had no intention of really blowing himself or anyone up... People are way too sensitive... So what, writers should never ever show a character of Middle-Eastern ethnicity with a suicide-bomb just because they are part Middle-Eastern? That is crazy. Simply put, anyone who didn't know of Damian one bit and who just happened to read this comic book would not be thinking "here is yet another Middle-eastern with a suicide bomb", because there was absolutely no reference at all to Damian's ethnicity in this issue. If the comic book did seem to make such an association than, yes, there was something to criticize. But this isn't so...

----------


## dietrich

Deathstroke has a couple of great Variants with Damian. I love this one from the Batman vs Deathnstroke arc

----------


## dietrich

DickBats and Robin

----------


## dietrich

Batman and Robin. The divorce was tough

----------


## Arctic Cyclist

> "the bomb" had absolutely nothing to do with Damian's ethnicity. It was to do with his mindset, showing how desperate he is, how he did anticipate losing to Jason and had a back-up plan, hoping to trick Jason with it. It wasn't even real as he had no intention of really blowing himself or anyone up... People are way too sensitive... So what, writers should never ever show a character of Middle-Eastern ethnicity with a suicide-bomb just because they are part Middle-Eastern? That is crazy. Simply put, anyone who didn't know of Damian one bit and who just happened to read this comic book would not be thinking "here is yet another Middle-eastern with a suicide bomb", because there was absolutely no reference at all to Damian's ethnicity in this issue. If the comic book did seem to make such an association than, yes, there was something to criticize. But this isn't so...


That's making the assumption that this is the sole issue that anyone has read, and that a reader is not aware of Damian's parents are. 

In other words, assuming that the reader is an idiot. 

Beyond that, Adam Glass is the *only* writer to disregard Damian's Chinese and Eurasian heritage and canon history to frame him as a Middle Eastern immigrant speaking Arabic. He's literally the only writer to have Damian speak Arabic. This complaint about a racist portrayal is valid. In fact it, it doesn't go far enough as most Damian fans can tell you that Damian *does not* consider himself an only child. Nightwing 20 (2016), as you may recall, had him telling Dick that he may be Bruce's biological child, but Dick is Bruce's real son, first child, and Damian's brother. It also establishes that Damian _only_ brings up the blood son relationship when he's flailing around for a lifeline, some sort of stability in a world where people get kicked out and exiled on a regular basis.

We also know that he considered Helena Wayne, the Huntress (Worlds' Finest) his sister, and she his brother and referred to each other as such. He considers Maya Ducard his sister. The clones, including the Heretic, have all been referred to as his brothers. Even back in Bad Blood (originally Born to Kill), when Morgan Ducard referred to Damain as an only child we see him scrunch his face in distaste and disagreement. The War of the Robins, as you may recall from reading it, is because Damian feels that he isn't accepted as one of Bruce's children due to his past and feels the need to prove that rest are just like him. It's *not* because he thinks Tim, Jason, and Dick are unworthy. It's because he's sick and tired of the double standards.

Any Damian Wayne fan should know this, and therefore should be irritated by the way that Adam Glass and other writers keep deciding to treat Damian as an irredeemable sociopath because of his mixed ethnicities, child soldier past, and immigrant status.

Of course, that's making the assumption that fans read, if you're coming from the movies which are rooted is the worst levels of misogyny, racism, and white savior tropes, and have characters loosely based on Damian Wayne and Talia al Ghul except Talia's a blend of how Selina and Poison Ivy used to be portrayed (particularly the Arkham games, and pre crisis), then you probably won't have a problem with this portrayal and think people are overreacting. It's all about personal racial biases after all.

----------


## Schumiac

> That's making the assumption that this is the sole issue that anyone has read, and that a reader is not aware of Damian's parents are.


No, it is pointing out that the issue had nothing to do with Damian's ethnicity, wasn't drawing attention to it at all and people whose first reaction reading that is to go "they show a middle-easter with a suicide bomb again!" are probably people who are themselves rather too-focused on ethnicity and sensitive about it... It is probably why other readers here didn't make the connection at first either till they read the article... You will have works where a writer is blatantly racist and trying to drill a stereotype and I agree on calling them out on it. But the moment we start going after writers for using a bomb and a middle-eastern character together in any format in anyway, we are being too restrictive. And it becomes another sort of racism where the idea is "no middle easterns should be shown with a bomb ever, but totally ok to show any other race". Ummmm... 




> Beyond that, Adam Glass is the only writer to disregard Damian's Chinese and Eurasian heritage and canon history to frame him as a Middle Eastern immigrant speaking Arabic. He's literally the only writer to have Damian speak Arabic.


Damian is an Al Ghul. It isn't a big surprise that he can and does speak Arabic... Maybe the real question is why this was being ignored till Adam Glass? I can understand wanting writers to respect that Damian is multi-ethnic and wishing they would give a wholesome portrayal of him respecting ALL of them (they all should), but not going to take issue with a writer for using parts of his ethnicity that has been mostly ignored... 




> Nightwing 20 (2016), as you may recall, had him telling Dick that he may be Bruce's biological child, but Dick is Bruce's real son, first child, and Damian's brother.


Actually, no... In Nightwing 20 Dick was hallucinating. It was all a fight and conversation happening in his mind, his imagination, dealing with his own insecurities and fears. That "Damian" who told Dick that even if he is not Bruce's biological son, he is the first child and the first Robin was Dick reminding himself that & what it means to be "Robin" (and therefore what it means to be Dick Grayson, what his driving force is as a hero), just in the shape of Damian...  That whole arc started with Damian throwing a tantrum about Dick being dubbed the Batman of Blüdhaven, and confronting him about it and to tell him he, Damian was the one to inherit the Batman legacy & he should back off. Dick called Damian Bruce's "the one real son" as he told him he had no such intentions as stealing the Batman legacy (not the other way around). Damian's "real" reason for coming over was of course that he missed Dick. I think one could say he feels closer to Dick than he feels to his father. He loves Dick, respects him and misses him. Dick IS his family and he was even jealous of the idea of Dick becoming a father himself as saw that as himself being replaced and I think wasn't that fond of Dick's girlfriend either - didn't like sharing Dick's affections. Dick and Damian have a special connection... This was never in doubt.

And declaring "I am the heir" and boasting about his superiority IS something Damian does when he feels insecure. Which is why, to me it is perfectly normal that in his present mindstate he would do so. It is why I call it a wall he builds up to hide behind... It is his version of "tough talk" in a way.. It doesn't show him as an "irredeemable sociopath", it is pretty human. One of the things that article regards as sign of Damian being writtern as "sociophatic" due to his ethnicity is the villains prison. Damian's "villains prison" is a mistake & he will face repercussions for it, I bet, but one can understand his reasoning behind it and what drew him to do it - which again has nothing to do with his "race". We know OTHERS share his view on this too, btw. Like Jason and Red Arrow. He isnt the "middle eastern crazy kid who imprisons villains and tortures them", he is the "disenchanted, neglected kid who is trying to help make the world a safer better place in his own way", or so he is to the average reader who is not looking at this with the "ethnicity glasses" on.

----------


## dietrich

@Schumiac  You are right that other writers don't do more with his heritage. Glass could have carried on that tradition but he chose to embrace it.
The fact alone is why this sends off alarm bells.

He is one writer went out his way to make his Middle Eastern heritage a big defining factor of the character does make it pretty suspect.

Thinking about it what else has he shown us about Damian? About who he is? The real him at peace and happy? That one panel of Damian eating Arabic food with those immigrants talking about this is the only place that feels like home.

This was Damian in his down time as himself not dressed as Robin and playing that role. That's pretty important.
The last issue was the 2nd time he gave us Damian on his own without the team or doing something he had already discussed with his mentor. And this is what he had solo Damian do.

This run is new and this is the 1st Damian focused arc [the special was the only other time he did a big chunk on Damian and that was setting him up as Middle Eastern kid who was angry and homesick].

My point is that the Special was still fresh in his mind so he could easily done something else. He chose to go this way. Glass is either lacking tact  or it was deliberate. I don't know and I'm not going to accuse him of anything but I having had time to think [and re-read his run so far] I really don't like this and i';m not convinced it wasn't on purpose.

----------


## Arsenal

I do think there’s a solid chance that Glass and everybody else working on the book might not have connected those dots together while working on the issue.

----------


## Konja7

> I do think there’s a solid chance that Glass and everybody else working on the book might not have connected those dots together while working on the issue.


I agree that it's pretty possible. 

I wouldn't see a connection between Arabic heritage and bombs, since I don't understand why someone would think these things are especially related.

I mean the case of Damian actions is probably due to the concepts that the writers have of the characters. It wouldn't be strange that some writers imagine Damian with a violent personality. 

That said, I think Glass show Arabian heritage of Damian for representation reasons. I mean he can just ignore the heritage of Damian (many writers do this).

----------


## Armor of God

The bomb and race thing is silly as heck but I cant find much energy to support Glass and his take on Damian either. I'm already on the fence and if it weren't for Priest sharing writing duties in a couple of months I would've dropped Teen Titans by now. We get Crush's origin... but not quite, see we dont know who her mother is, we get Damian and Jason working together... or not, they fell apart after sharing only one page as allies, we get some silly box whose contents are never shown, there's absolutely no movement on the villain mystery, Damian's arc and conflict with Batman makes no sense and so on. 
At this rate I wouldn't mind Deathstroke offing all the newbies and Kid Flash altogether, resetting the franchise for a relaunch.

----------


## dietrich

> The bomb and race thing is silly as heck but I cant find much energy to support Glass and his take on Damian either. I'm already on the fence and if it weren't for Priest sharing writing duties in a couple of months I would've dropped Teen Titans by now. We get Crush's origin... but not quite, see we dont know who her mother is, we get Damian and Jason working together... or not, they fell apart after sharing only one page as allies, we get some silly box whose contents are never shown, there's absolutely no movement on the villain mystery, Damian's arc and conflict with Batman makes no sense and so on. 
> *At this rate I wouldn't mind Deathstroke offing all the newbies and Kid Flash altogether, resetting the franchise for a relaunch*.



I hope not. i like this team . I didn't like  the last  issue and or  the tease  of Jason and Damian working together that we never got to read but this is still  one of the most exciting books  currently .

----------


## Schumiac

> @Schumiac  You are right that other writers don't do more with his heritage. Glass could have carried on that tradition but he chose to embrace it.
> The fact alone is why this sends off alarm bells.
> 
> He is one writer went out his way to make his Middle Eastern heritage a big defining factor of the character does make it pretty suspect.
> 
> Thinking about it what else has he shown us about Damian? About who he is? The real him at peace and happy? That one panel of Damian eating Arabic food with those immigrants talking about this is the only place that feels like home.
> 
> This was Damian in his down time as himself not dressed as Robin and playing that role. That's pretty important.
> The last issue was the 2nd time he gave us Damian on his own without the team or doing something he had already discussed with his mentor. And this is what he had solo Damian do.
> ...


I think it is highly possible using Damian's heritage more is a DC editorial decision, as actually Seeley did it in the Prelude to the Wedding too, which I believe was released before anything Glass did. Damian's outfit for the Bat/Cat wedding was supposed to be a traditional Arabic man-dress. Or it is the writers trying to bring more "diversity" into the comics by making use of the heritage here and there and hoping to shine by doing so, as comics are often criticized for their lack of diversity and writing most characters as "white". In anycase, Glass hasn't gone out of his way to flag Damian as "middle eastern" in all the issues he has written (and he doesnt have THAt many yet) and in this current issue it wasn't touched upon at all. I don't think he was making such a connection (middle eastern = bomb), nor did he intend to... Violence is a big part of comics, just a few issues ago Teen Titans survived someone blowing an entire building on them. So a character using a FAKE bomb to try to get an upper hand in a fight doesnt feel like something that is there just because the writer associates it with his ethnicity.

I have more problems with what Lobdell & Nicieza are doing over in Nightwing where they give interviews about how this amnesiac "Ric" character they are writing is the "quintessential" Dick & is truer to who Dick would have been if his parents werent killed and he met Bruce, where the character goes on an on about how he doesn't remember anything about his life as Dick and how he hates that life and how he is now living the only way he knows how "like his carnival/circus folk"....  He is penniless (for some reason), drinks a lot, he gambles, he is homeless and breaks into other people's homes to spend the night (and I guess now just lives in a car). Because the writers issue after issue within the comics and in their interviews keep mentioning how this is him back to his "circus roots". They make sure that connection is made. This is basically Dick acting like himself without Bruce's influence on him... It is very much disrespectful to Dick's circus roots and overly-stereotypical. Add in to it the fact that Dick is supposed to be Romani now, ever since Devin Grayson decided to give him an ethnicity and King has confirmed this is still canon, and it is downright torublesome. Do I think Lobdell-Nicieza are aware of this (that Dick is Romani and so  their "back to his roots" portrayal of him comes off as racially biased)? Meh, would be giving them too much credit... Dont think they think about the character AT ALL, and this is just their bias towards "circus folks" in general...

What Glass is doing hasn't been anything like that. I think he has been more focused on Damian's "current" emotional and psychological state, which isn't very healthy, no (and Bruce gets at least part of the blame for that, as he is failing that kid big time focused entirely on his own pain and revenge mission) and he is making some bad judgements as a result and it backfired on him where his confrontation with Jason was concerned and the prison thing will backfire too (btw, possible the prison thing is part of a DC editorial direction too if going to be part of a Bat-family restructuring down the line?). But I don't think he ever explained these actions with Damian being Middle-eastern, in any way or form. They are rather explained as Damian's reactions to major stuff happening in his life right now. I think that makes a lot of difference.

It is fine not to like what a writer is doing with a comic, with a character... But I don't think disliking it warrants being so quick to insunuate they are writing in a racially biased way. It is a very heavy criticism, one I don't think should be thrown around that easily and, in our current era, it often is...

----------


## dietrich

> I think it is highly possible using Damian's heritage more is a DC editorial decision, as actually Seeley did it in the Prelude to the Wedding too, which I believe was released before anything Glass did. Damian's outfit for the Bat/Cat wedding was supposed to be a traditional Arabic man-dress. Or it is the writers trying to bring more "diversity" into the comics by making use of the heritage here and there and hoping to shine by doing so, as comics are often criticized for their lack of diversity and writing most characters as "white". In anycase, Glass hasn't gone out of his way to flag Damian as "middle eastern" in all the issues he has written (and he doesnt have THAt many yet) and in this current issue it wasn't touched upon at all. I don't think he was making such a connection (middle eastern = bomb), nor did he intend to... Violence is a big part of comics, just a few issues ago Teen Titans survived someone blowing an entire building on them. So a character using a FAKE bomb to try to get an upper hand in a fight doesnt feel like something that is there just because the writer associates it with his ethnicity.
> 
> I have more problems with what Lobdell & Nicieza are doing over in Nightwing where they give interviews about how this amnesiac "Ric" character they are writing is the "quintessential" Dick & is truer to who Dick would have been if his parents werent killed and he met Bruce, where the character goes on an on about how he doesn't remember anything about his life as Dick and how he hates that life and how he is now living the only way he knows how "like his carnival/circus folk"....  He is penniless (for some reason), drinks a lot, he gambles, he is homeless and breaks into other people's homes to spend the night (and I guess now just lives in a car). Because the writers issue after issue within the comics and in their interviews keep mentioning how this is him back to his "circus roots". They make sure that connection is made. This is basically Dick acting like himself without Bruce's influence on him... It is very much disrespectful to Dick's circus roots and overly-stereotypical. Add in to it the fact that Dick is supposed to be Romani now, ever since Devin Grayson decided to give him an ethnicity and King has confirmed this is still canon, and it is downright torublesome. Do I think Lobdell-Nicieza are aware of this (that Dick is Romani and so  their "back to his roots" portrayal of him comes off as racially biased)? Meh, would be giving them too much credit... Dont think they think about the character AT ALL, and this is just their bias towards "circus folks" in general...
> 
> What Glass is doing hasn't been anything like that. I think he has been more focused on Damian's "current" emotional and psychological state, which isn't very healthy, no (and Bruce gets at least part of the blame for that, as he is failing that kid big time focused entirely on his own pain and revenge mission) and he is making some bad judgements as a result and it backfired on him where his confrontation with Jason was concerned and the prison thing will backfire too (btw, possible the prison thing is part of a DC editorial direction too if going to be part of a Bat-family restructuring down the line?). But I don't think he ever explained these actions with Damian being Middle-eastern, in any way or form. They are rather explained as Damian's reactions to major stuff happening in his life right now. I think that makes a lot of difference.
> 
> It is fine not to like what a writer is doing with a comic, with a character... But I don't think disliking it warrants being so quick to insunuate they are writing in a racially biased way. It is a very heavy criticism, one I don't think should be thrown around that easily and, in our current era, it often is...


Seeley put him in a thweeb which is similar to the sometimes tan he sports at times in some books. it's not at all comparable to what we saw in the Special.

The difference is that one of those stereotypes is more current. If I was a writer seeking to be controversial or shocking I wouldn't choose the Circus/Romani  stereotype as the things to get a shock.

DC coloured him white for the Zoom series and after backlash they made him tan on the covers yet didn't bother to do the same for the panels. You open the book and Damian is white as a sheet. I don't think DC care's about diverse Damian.

I completely agree with your last paragraph.
Doubt strongly that Glass is racially biased [hope I wasn't coming across like that] but I can see him being the type of writer. that likes to grab your attention.

Glass gave us two abnomalities  [highlighting his heritage and strapping bombs to himself] those are things that are not usual for this character so it stands out.that unfortunately fits today's profiling of terrorists

----------


## Berry

I kinda just read the bomb the same way I saw the crowbar, like Damian trying to remind Jason how he died, but I can see how the connotations would be bad in this case.

----------


## Schumiac

The "Middle Eastern" parts and the "shocking" parts are two different things for me, which is why I don't think they should be associated.

Damian feeling more at home in a setting where he gets to drink a soup made just like his mommy used to do, isn't shocking.. Is it "abnormal"? Might be out of the norm in that most writers ignore heritage altogether (but then most ignore "civil" life too), but I think  for the character it wasn't "abnormal" and it was a nice bit of focus on him and his "human" feelings. This kid was raised with a "quest" in mind by his mother, and then right after her, found himself part of a "quest" of his father. I llike that he is stressed out about what people think of him and what expectations they have of him and who he is supposed to be (Bruce would be perfectly fine if Damian decided to be just a "normal" kid, btw, but the quest is a way for Damian to connect with his father and also something Damian believes in and wants to do). Also, I found it to be more about him missing his mother tbh, than being an immigrant out of place (and the immigrant tale being more about Glass wanting to give a "I care about immigrant problems" message). Talia is a horrid mother, but she _is_ his mother and normal for a piece of him to still miss her and even his grandfather at times. Family is complicated. I sometimes feel people don't want Damian's association to the Al Ghul's reminded of in fear it suggests he will be lured by them or that it makes him look bad... The fact he was able to overcome that training and chose to side with his Father and his father's quest and actually wants to help people and save lives has been Damian's strength. Mentioning/being reminded of the Al Ghul's doesn't taint that IMO. And in that issue Glass explains why Damian is not happy with the way his father and other heroes are doing things, it is because JLA failed so miserably & Batman has once again had a villain out of prison killing innocents. I agree that Glass likes to use shock value, which he did in that issue too where it seemed like he was letting the man fall down to his death or shot Black Mask dead, but Glass also showed that Damian "caught" the rope last second and didn't kill the guy, and later on it is revealed that Black Mask is alive so didn't kill him either... So all the "omg, did he just?!" moments were answered with "nope, he didn't". In some way, I think his story is mirroring his father's where they are both not dealing with the latest losses and tragedy in their lives and seem more violent and reckless than usual. Like when there was the whole debate whether Batman left KGBeast to die (and so basically attempted to kill him) or knew the cops were coming, after beating him within an inch of his life, and then leaving him all alone in ice cold weather. (And I think Batman also let some guy "almost" plummet down a building to the street but not %100 sure on that one...)  

The "stripping of the bomb" in this issue has shock value, too yes. But, as I said, I (and I dont think Glass) was associating that with Damian being Middle Eastern. The shock value stuff are to do with his current emotional state, and not that different than what we see in other comics. .


Does DC and its writers genuienly care for diversity? I doubt it (at least not the majority of them). But it is criticism they get, and when someone does something that seems to improve diversity it is praised, so I think they do want to do bits and pieces here and there to shut up the criticism and look progressive, but it isnt their major issue so it is inconsistent... Their characters who already have a multi-ethnic background are the easiest way to do it, of course. It also allows a writer to leave a mark on the character, and stand out which might be a reason for them to play with the heritage a bit... 

I will say this though, they could show more care and do more research when writing other cultures & in other languages - not a problem specific to Glass but DC in general IMO (or probably comics  in general). But to use him as an example:
That soup lady in TT Special who Damian talked to in Arabic, who is supposed to be Lebanese? She had a Turkish name (Arzu means Desire in Turkish, origin is Persian I think but I believe the name is mostly used in Turkey), and when she told her kids to run by saying "Gitmek" it was in Turkish (which was broken, grammatically wrong Turkish as it means "to go", without any verb conjugation. Obviosuly someone went to google translate, typed "go" and chose english-turkish translation) and I was surprised they didnt use Shawarma but the Turkish word "Döner" for the kebab... Anyway, assuming this wasn't supposed to be a "Middle Eastern potpourri where they just take bits and pieces from "Middle Eastern stuff" and throw together thinking it is all the same, I will go with the explanation that she was meant to be a Turkish woman married to a Lebanese man (as his name was Ismael, not the Turkish version of it, İsmail) ... And will just say, for the love of God, DC, you can do better than using Google Translate for your "writing in foreign language" bits... I guess it can be argued that is unrealistic and "too much work" for just a couple of panels and one or two sentences or even words, but that disregard also comes of disrespectful...

----------


## wafle

> Teen Titans Rebirth: Diversity and The White Gaze
> 
> Pop Culture Uncovered.com ran an article about the recent TeenTitans issue featuring DamianWayne and his experience with aggressively offensive imagery. 
> 
> The writer had issues with a part middle Eastern would be Suicide bomber.
> 
> https://popcultureuncovered.com/2019...354X-4U8l0D068


To each their own im enjoying the T.T. run way more than the previous one, and couldn't care one bit about the bomb vest, though i did find it a little odd that he would bluff with one. 

BTW Damian has used explosive in the past has he not? i think batman 666 had him use explosives.

----------


## Fergus

> To each their own im enjoying the T.T. run way more than the previous one, and couldn't care one bit about the bomb vest, though i did find it a little odd that he would bluff with one. 
> 
> BTW Damian has used explosive in the past has he not? i think batman 666 had him use explosives.


He strapped explosives to himself in Batman 666? I remember him setting traps around the city to kill criminals which is a different issue.


In today's political climate writers should be more careful especially those who are diversity conscious and those who are inclusive which Adam Glass seems to fit the latter.

----------


## Aahz

The thing with Damian heritage is that he is hardly a normal "Middle Eastern".

He didn't grew up their, and his only real connection to this are Talia and Ras. In Talias case it is hard to say how strong her connections to the middle east are, since afaik they never really did a detailed origin story for her. And Ras is several hundred years old, erased (at least pre flashpoint) all traces of the culture he originates from, and lived in a lot of different places all over the world.

----------


## Badou

Yeah, it is a case of people not really understanding the character or the character's history to put forth some political or social talking point they want to push. When Damiam was created he was designed to be a copy of a mini Bruce. That was Morrison's intention. 

I feel the same about Damian's middle eastern roots (they are never really explained anyway so it could be anything) as I do about Dick's Romani heritage. They aren't really defining points for either character. If they have a story that isn't intrusive or feels out of character for it then fine, but they shouldn't be trying to position either character around such nebulous things.

----------


## Armor of God

Wasn't expecting Damian to show up in Deathstroke this early, Priest really has nailed the character at this point, spot on characterization.

----------


## Fergus

> Shopping online and just saw this awesome Batfamily Diorama and guess what? these punks are still at it!



This is nice and awful at the same. It's bad enough the Robins all love like clones on the best days but to give Tim Damian's face. Damian with the cheeky gap tooth is a personal favourite.

----------


## Fergus

> Wasn't expecting Damian to show up in Deathstroke this early, Priest really has nailed the character at this point, spot on characterization.


A far cry from the insecure and foolish incompetent we last saw from Glass.
Damian deducing, Damian casually chilling in Arkham as he contemplates. Yes this was very good.

I'm also a fan of how the team of Cox, Parsarin, Pagulayan and paz render the character.

----------


## Armor of God

Yup, cant wait and hoping Priest's influence actually rubs off on Glass.

----------


## dietrich

Just finished Deathstroke. Damian was boss in it. Wally was likeable as well and felt more in character.

It pains me when I see Damian fans who rag on Priest just because of the who's the daddy story without actually taking the time to read his work. I see it all the time on the Damian twitter thread and Reddit.

It's unfortunate because Priest is one of the best Damian writers to emerge in Rebirth.

----------


## Fergus

> Just finished Deathstroke. Damian was boss in it. Wally was likeable as well and felt more in character.
> 
> It pains me when I see Damian fans who rag on Priest just because of the who's the daddy story without actually taking the time to read his work. I see it all the time on the Damian twitter thread and Reddit.
> 
> It's unfortunate because Priest is one of the best Damian writers to emerge in Rebirth.


I wonder since Rebirth who have been the best  Damian writers.

Imo

Seeley
Orlando
Priest
Taylor
Jurgens
Tomasi
Kelly and lanzing Nightwing #42 and Nuclear Winter
Cursed comics Wielgosz
Nightwing 43 Moreci
Percy [This ranking is mainly for Damian as written in GA]
Tynion [Batman/Turtles]
Esposito DC show case
Glass
Manupaul No Justice 
King
Rob williams suicide squad
Synder
Patrick Batman and the Signal

Tynion in Tec was the worst

I think I'm missing a couple but don't mind.

----------


## Fergus

Nightwing and Robin

----------


## Fergus



----------


## Armor of God

> Just finished Deathstroke. Damian was boss in it. Wally was likeable as well and felt more in character.
> 
> It pains me when I see Damian fans who rag on Priest just because of the who's the daddy story without actually taking the time to read his work. I see it all the time on the Damian twitter thread and Reddit.
> 
> It's unfortunate because Priest is one of the best Damian writers to emerge in Rebirth.


The Robin fanbase in general is pretty bad, the fans are more interested in their fan fiction and funny thing is that I'd be more worried about Damian's parentage if one of those so called fans started working for DC.

----------


## Armor of God

Those who think Super Sons neuters Damian should read the latest issues, seriously it was like reading a Batman comic, except the Batman here was a 13 year old midget, great characterization.

----------


## dietrich

Damian was channelling his inner Batman and the part where he's in that bar and he says this place and this guy is under my protection was pretty baller.

He was smart, mature and on the ball. A very capable hero. Tomasi killed it.

----------


## dietrich

> I wonder since Rebirth who have been the best  Damian writers.
> 
> Imo
> 
> Seeley
> Orlando
> Priest
> Taylor
> Jurgens
> ...


From the ones you've picked out my list would go

Seely
Priest
Tomasi
Kelley and Lanzing
Orlando
Percy
Taylor
Wielgosz
Jurgens
Synder [not so much writing but for the work he did on Bruce and Damian. Also giving us supersons garage band]
King
Esposito
Tynion [for Damian v Raph who then become besties. I always felt that Damian was the Raph so it was cool to see that]
Moreci
Glass
Manupaul


Wasn't really a fan of No Justice or Tec and Williams barely used damian outside bickering with Harley.

I will give a special shout out to Williamson because The Button and Gotham Resistance. He might not have written Damian but he had great ideas for him.

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/langbuliang

----------


## dietrich

When Dick remembers

----------


## Fergus

> Those who think Super Sons neuters Damian should read the latest issues, seriously it was like reading a Batman comic, except the Batman here was a 13 year old midget, great characterization.


Supersons was solid. Damian focused. I hope Priest gets Batman. Deathstroke has been remarkable good and cool. Batman needs some of that.

----------


## Fergus

> From the ones you've picked out my list would go
> 
> Seely
> Priest
> Tomasi
> Kelley and Lanzing
> Orlando
> Percy
> Taylor
> ...


I mostly can understand your reasoning for Synder so high and the Williamson shout out. I just focused on those who've written dialogue.

Have you seen the line up for Tec 1000? I hope we get some Batman and Robin.

----------


## Armor of God

Unfortunately King plans to continue till 105. So we still have 41 issues to go.

----------


## Fergus

> Unfortunately King plans to continue till 105. So we still have 41 issues to go.


It's arrogant to not only dictate how long you will be on a title. Have the nerve to take time out to work on other projects and the gull to add 5 more issues just to make up the issues that had to be filled because of your schedule.


Who would have thought King would evolve into such a diva. I blame DC. 105 issues of mostly filler and redoing a story that has already been done before and better.

I dropped Batman a while ago though I'm tempted to check out Williamson's cover issues.

I can't wait for King to be gone.

----------


## dietrich

http://midnightatwalmart.tumblr.com

----------


## dietrich

http://lyorixa.tumblr.com

----------


## dietrich

https://doc-squash.tumblr.com

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

http://boaillustration.tumblr.com

----------


## Zahra

I love my little deamon robin he's so cute :Big Grin:

----------


## CPSparkles

> I love my little deamon robin he's so cute


He is the cutest. A most adorable little monster.

welcome to the Damian thread Zahra

----------


## CPSparkles

> I wonder since Rebirth who have been the best  Damian writers.
> 
> Imo
> 
> Seeley
> Orlando
> Priest
> Taylor
> Jurgens
> ...


I wasn't aware Damian was in Deathstroke. That's not a title I pull all the time but will check it out.

That a lot of apperances i don't think I read or remember all of them

I also can't don't know a lot of the writers so the stories i liked

 Supersons and Superman
Nightwing musrt Die
The Shadow / Batman
Gotham Resistance
Injustice 2
Deathstroke 4 and 5
Batman v Deathstroke
Rise of the Demon
Teen Titans
Nightwing [the rescue, cheese viking and threesome with Roy]
Damian and Grundy from Crused comics
Wedding preludes
Nuclear Winter
Batman and the Ninja Turtles
Current TT
Dc Showcase 2 Damian and Selina
King's Batman
The holiday special
DC new Talent Showcase 1

----------


## CPSparkles

> Those who think Super Sons neuters Damian should read the latest issues, seriously it was like reading a Batman comic, except the Batman here was a 13 year old midget, great characterization.


He was awesome in Supersons. I like that Damian has studied Grayson TT

----------


## CPSparkles

> 


Did Dick just shoot him in the leg?

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/0yongyong0tata

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/0yongyong0tata

----------


## Arsenal

> Did Dick just shoot him in the leg?


Well it is a fairly effective way to make somebody stop

----------


## CPSparkles

> Well it is a fairly effective way to make somebody stop


Lol I swear Bruce really needs to teach his kids how to use words  :Smile:

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/0yongyong0tata

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/0yongyong0tata

----------


## dietrich

> 


this is beautiful

----------


## dietrich

> I wasn't aware Damian was in Deathstroke. That's not a title I pull all the time but will check it out.
> 
> That a lot of apperances i don't think I read or remember all of them
> 
> *Nightwing [the rescue, cheese viking and threesome with Roy]*



 Threesome with Roy sounds so wrong.

----------


## Konja7

> Yeah, it is a case of people not really understanding the character or the character's history to put forth some political or social talking point they want to push. When Damiam was created he was designed to be a copy of a mini Bruce. That was Morrison's intention. 
> 
> I feel the same about Damian's middle eastern roots (they are never really explained anyway so it could be anything) as I do about Dick's Romani heritage. They aren't really defining points for either character. If they have a story that isn't intrusive or feels out of character for it then fine, but they shouldn't be trying to position either character around such nebulous things.


I think DC still mantain the idea that Damian in appearance is a copy of a mini Bruce. 

In fact, even comics where Damian has darker skin, Bruce has darker skin too.

----------


## Fergus

These fans comics are heartwarming.

There are some talented fans out there. 
The Requiem inspired strip was very good.

----------


## Fergus

> I think DC still mantain the idea that Damian in appearance is a copy of a mini Bruce. 
> 
> In fact, even comics where Damian has darker skin, Bruce has darker skin too.


I wish they would just stick to a consistent skin tone/characterisation. The only thing worse than no representation is half-arsed representation.

When a  writers take's it upon themselves to specify [tick an ethnicity box] for the character/make ethnicity a defining point of the character then I expect to see that reflected the entire run not just in one story. 

Gleason is the only one that is consistent.

----------


## CPSparkles

Supersons and Shazam




https://twitter.com/udaudaru

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/Gil_Falasson

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/langbuliang

----------


## CPSparkles

Patrol





https://twitter.com/langbuliang

----------


## CPSparkles

Friends sometimes fight







https://twitter.com/langbuliang?

----------


## CPSparkles

Friends save






https://twitter.com/langbuliang

----------


## CPSparkles

Batman and Robin

----------


## CPSparkles

Bat Family



https://twitter.com/SATORIXXXIA

----------


## Fergus

> https://twitter.com/Gil_Falasson


This is cute.

----------


## CPSparkles

Cheese Viking

----------


## CPSparkles

> This is cute.


Right. Though Bruce and Clark's costumes should be much much bigger on them.

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/SATORIXXXIA

----------


## CPSparkles

4 Robins, 2 Superboys, 1 Flash and 1 shazam



https://twitter.com/colorreaper

----------


## CPSparkles

> Threesome with Roy sounds so wrong.


lol. I meant team up

----------


## Fergus

> Right. Though Bruce and Clark's costumes should be much much bigger on them.


Well they likely have a lot of stretch.

----------


## dietrich

> The "Middle Eastern" parts and the "shocking" parts are two different things for me, which is why I don't think they should be associated.
> 
> Damian feeling more at home in a setting where he gets to drink a soup made just like his mommy used to do, isn't shocking.. Is it "abnormal"? Might be out of the norm in that most writers ignore heritage altogether (but then most ignore "civil" life too), but I think  for the character it wasn't "abnormal" and it was a nice bit of focus on him and his "human" feelings. This kid was raised with a "quest" in mind by his mother, and then right after her, found himself part of a "quest" of his father. I llike that he is stressed out about what people think of him and what expectations they have of him and who he is supposed to be (Bruce would be perfectly fine if Damian decided to be just a "normal" kid, btw, but the quest is a way for Damian to connect with his father and also something Damian believes in and wants to do). Also, I found it to be more about him missing his mother tbh, than being an immigrant out of place (and the immigrant tale being more about Glass wanting to give a "I care about immigrant problems" message). Talia is a horrid mother, but she _is_ his mother and normal for a piece of him to still miss her and even his grandfather at times. Family is complicated. I sometimes feel people don't want Damian's association to the Al Ghul's reminded of in fear it suggests he will be lured by them or that it makes him look bad... The fact he was able to overcome that training and chose to side with his Father and his father's quest and actually wants to help people and save lives has been Damian's strength. Mentioning/being reminded of the Al Ghul's doesn't taint that IMO. And in that issue Glass explains why Damian is not happy with the way his father and other heroes are doing things, it is because JLA failed so miserably & Batman has once again had a villain out of prison killing innocents. I agree that Glass likes to use shock value, which he did in that issue too where it seemed like he was letting the man fall down to his death or shot Black Mask dead, but Glass also showed that Damian "caught" the rope last second and didn't kill the guy, and later on it is revealed that Black Mask is alive so didn't kill him either... So all the "omg, did he just?!" moments were answered with "nope, he didn't". In some way, I think his story is mirroring his father's where they are both not dealing with the latest losses and tragedy in their lives and seem more violent and reckless than usual. Like when there was the whole debate whether Batman left KGBeast to die (and so basically attempted to kill him) or knew the cops were coming, after beating him within an inch of his life, and then leaving him all alone in ice cold weather. (And I think Batman also let some guy "almost" plummet down a building to the street but not %100 sure on that one...)  
> 
> The "stripping of the bomb" in this issue has shock value, too yes. But, as I said, I (and I dont think Glass) was associating that with Damian being Middle Eastern. The shock value stuff are to do with his current emotional state, and not that different than what we see in other comics. .
> 
> 
> Does DC and its writers genuienly care for diversity? I doubt it (at least not the majority of them). But it is criticism they get, and when someone does something that seems to improve diversity it is praised, so I think they do want to do bits and pieces here and there to shut up the criticism and look progressive, but it isnt their major issue so it is inconsistent... Their characters who already have a multi-ethnic background are the easiest way to do it, of course. It also allows a writer to leave a mark on the character, and stand out which might be a reason for them to play with the heritage a bit... 
> 
> ...



The Middle eastern heritage isn't shocking why would it be? That's a thing people are.

Damian being homesick is sweet but out of character as is Talia home cooking any comfort food for Damian.
Damian only feeling at home there is BS and isn't supported or back up by anything we've seen if anything Damian's upbringing and lifestyle contradict those interpretations. Stories also don't support him not feeling at home in Gotham. As nice as that scene was it was not the character and has never been. Like King's BatBurger scene. it was the side of Damian we have been longing for. 


What could be shocking /controversial is a middle Eastern person strapping bombs to themselves. More so if the heavy emphasis and attention was placed on the character's heritage. Making it a defining factor in a character that was never defined in that way.

I don't think DC cares much about diversity and I expect writers who really care about diversity to be more mindful and sensitive in their work.

I know you said you have no problems with a middle eastern person in the role of a suicide bomber. Normally I would agree and say let creator create without shackles but in this case it feels off because this is the only time Damian's heritage has been written as a defining part of who he is.


I agree Damian being insecure and needing acceptance is in character.

It might be mirroring Batman's crises but the major difference is that we have followed batman. We saw the story unfold. We read the stories and saw the events that lead to him current behaviour.

Glass hasn't given us Damian's stories. I didn't see or read anything that justifies why he would be so convinced that he would threaten or attack Jason. Jason has earned his trust at this point.

The lady Vic thing and the building falling on them. I'm sorry but that isn't enough. Damian went extreme and acted out of character. That has to be justified. We didn't even see him trying to find and eliminating any other possibilities. We didn't see any investigations. Him trying to trap Jason in other more logical or smarter ways.

We didn't see him making plans or tailing Jason. It's mirrors batman but lacks the details plotting that makes batman's crisis coherent and believable.

I just dislike this more and more every time I think about it. Keeping fingers crossed this will come together once the story is complete.

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

I

----------


## dietrich

Prime1 Studio Supersons Statue

----------


## CPSparkles

> Prime1 Studio Supersons Statue


What an amazing piece. Damian looks great here.

Prime1. I'm not even going to bother asking the price. I recall a friend of mine bought one of the Arkham Figures and had to pay in instalments so I know I can't afford this. Which just is unfortunate because I really really really want this  :Frown:

----------


## CPSparkles

More SuperSons



https://twitter.com/qiu84120458

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

http://thebatmandiaries.tumblr.com

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

http://firefly215.tumblr.com

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

http://firefly215.tumblr.com

----------


## dietrich

> http://firefly215.tumblr.com


He looks like he's tripping balls here. Lol. Still Beautiful art

----------


## dietrich

> 


I've seen this before. Damian looks really good here.

----------


## dietrich

> https://twitter.com/0yongyong0tata


PowerPuff Bats. 

Now we need an updated version of this with Duke as that new Black PowerPuff Girl that was recently introduced.

----------


## dietrich

> This is nice and awful at the same. It's bad enough the Robins all love like clones on the best days but to give Tim Damian's face. Damian with the cheeky gap tooth is a personal favourite.


I guess DC aren't alone in their Robins are interchangeable and borrow from each other approach. Or the artist heard Tim was to become Robin again and thought that meant some sort of Face/Off premise.

----------


## Jackalope89

> http://firefly215.tumblr.com


Life gave Damian too many lemons there. lol

----------


## dietrich

So looks like Tom King is using everyone in his Tec 1000 story though Lord knows whats up with some of those costumes. Also Ace . I hope Titus is there as well since he is the  Bat Hound that actually fights crime.

I know Ace is an award winning Dog but I still want Titus. I want all the Pets dammit including the Dragon and the Turkey and the goat [what happened to that goat?]

----------


## dietrich

> Life gave Damian too many lemons there. lol


And no juicer which explains the look on his face. 

Poor dude's gonna have to bite into those suckers. No Lemonade for this poor guy.

----------


## Fergus

> So looks like Tom King is using everyone in his Tec 1000 story though Lord knows whats up with some of those costumes. Also Ace . I hope Titus is there as well since he is the  Bat Hound that actually fights crime.
> 
> I know Ace is an award winning Dog but I still want Titus. I want all the Pets dammit including the Dragon and the Turkey and the goat [what happened to that goat?]


Interesting. This scene looks tense.They are not united. They paired off into factions?  Awkward.

This is Dick right?It's nice to have him back even it's temporary.

----------


## dietrich

Batman and the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles Crossover coming in Spring





https://www.syfy.com/syfywire/exclus...animated-movie

----------


## Armor of God

Gotta say, thats some cheap as hell animation. Still if its based on the Tynion crossovers as being implied then hopefully Bane and Ra's will be the main villains especially since there is no mention of Shredder, I pray Joker isn't the lead villain.

Also I wonder who Leviathan and the City of Bane storylines DC just announced will affect Damian.

----------


## dietrich

> Gotta say, thats some cheap as hell animation. Still if its based on the Tynion crossovers as being implied then hopefully Bane and Ra's will be the main villains especially since there is no mention of Shredder, I pray Joker isn't the lead villain.
> 
> Also I wonder who Leviathan and the City of Bane storylines DC just announced will affect Damian.


Looks like it's going to be about the same quality level as The Unlimited series so not expecting anything stellar. Still going to check it out

Leviathan that's the Bendis thing right? Who's writing The City of Bane?

----------


## dietrich

> Interesting. This scene looks tense.They are not united. They paired off into factions?  Awkward.
> 
> This is Dick right?It's nice to have him back even it's temporary.


Now that you mention it their grouping is not one of united team but one that's fractured. Broken into clicks. I hope it's a happy story. I want celebration no angst.

----------


## Rac7d*

Damian spends more time with batman in the animated Univ the he does in comics thease days

----------


## Jackalope89

> Damian spends more time with batman in the animated Univ the he does in comics thease days


Damian's spent more time with Jason then he has Batman or even Dick these days.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Damian's spent more time with Jason then he has Batman or even Dick these days.


I woulndt say that, esp since that alliance is over
but my point is that Batman and robin have been splitt for too long

----------


## Jackalope89

> I woulndt say that, esp since that alliance is over
> but my point is that Batman and robin have been splitt for too long


He spent part of a special and a page with Jason. 

Damian hasn't done anything with Bruce since No Justice, and nothing with Dick since either a one-shot or early Nightwing Rebirth (depending on timeline).

----------


## Rac7d*

> He spent part of a special and a page with Jason. 
> 
> Damian hasn't done anything with Bruce since No Justice, and nothing with Dick since either a one-shot or early Nightwing Rebirth (depending on timeline).


and what did he do with jason before that, damian  has been a reccuring chracter in dicks book for a while until this no memory arc
but  his place with bruce outside a few bat events has been oddly sparse

----------


## dietrich

Damian was back at home in Tec saving Alfred 2 issues ago

He was with Dick in issue 43 of Nightwing

Jason is likely the last batfamily member he had contact with but that really means he has spent more time with Jason these days. 

For all we know Jay and Damian's meetings lasted less than an hour at a time.
We also don't know how many days have passed since he left home [No Justice].

Saying he spends more time in the movies with Bruce than in comics when the movie we are talking about is based on a comic we just saw them in doesn't really make sense.

----------


## dietrich

> and what did he do with jason before that, damian  has been a reccuring chracter in dicks book for a while until this no memory arc
> but  his place with bruce outside a few bat events has been oddly sparse


And Batman/TMNT 
The Shadow /Batman
 Deathstoke [5 issues]
 Superman
 Supersons
 Batman
Action Comics

Damian and Bruce really hasn't been sparse though he has been sparse in the Batman books but honestly so have the others. And as for Rebirth Tec ....

----------


## Fergus

> Looks like it's going to be about the same quality level as The Unlimited series so not expecting anything stellar. Still going to check it out
> 
> Leviathan that's the Bendis thing right? Who's writing The City of Bane?


City of Bane is a DC Batman event coming this Summer.

----------


## Rac7d*

> And Batman/TMNT 
> The Shadow /Batman
>  Deathstoke [5 issues]
>  Superman
>  Supersons
>  Batman
> Action Comics
> 
> Damian and Bruce really hasn't been sparse though he has been sparse in the Batman books but honestly so have the others. And as for Rebirth Tec ....


and it concerns me that in his main continuity line Bruce is not  ever with his son,

----------


## BenThousan

> Gotta say, thats some cheap as hell animation. Still if its based on the Tynion crossovers as being implied then hopefully Bane and Ra's will be the main villains especially since there is no mention of Shredder, I pray Joker isn't the lead villain.
> 
> Also I wonder who Leviathan and the City of Bane storylines DC just announced will affect Damian.


I wonder the same. I think Damian will not be affected directly because that "event" (or whatever DC wants it to be) will happen in Action Comics and I do not think Damian will appear in it. If he does not appear I think he would be affected indirectly because his mother will appear in this "event", it would be something like Ric's current situation. We know that Damian knows but does not talk about it. But if on the other hand, that "event" of Leviathan is an individual series, then I do believe that Damian (even Jason) could appear.

----------


## adrikito

> Batman and the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles Crossover coming in Spring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.syfy.com/syfywire/exclus...animated-movie


Thanks for the information..

Damn. Batgirl is here.. I still hate the Burnside costume..  :Mad:

----------


## dietrich

> City of Bane is a DC Batman event coming this Summer.


So ...... Bane becomes Batman taking over the City of Gotham after successfully breaking the Bat.

----------


## dietrich

> and it concerns me that in his main continuity line Bruce is not  ever with his son,


DC has been trying to have Robin solo for decades now not that I don't miss the days of B&R. I don't know how Damian would fit in King's story though since it was about Bats shacking up, romance and been isolated. Difficult to have Selina walking on tiptoes, bending over things or sneaking out with a 13 year old in the room.

That's why we have hints of Damian living there but not shown or having other titles like DCNTSC, supersons or Nightwing show the panels of damian at home or Damian, Bruce and Selina.

That's why others like Cass, Duke [till he moved], GG are never shown yet they also live at the Manor. From a narrative pov it adds awkwardness.

Imagine Selina sneaking out to purchase her wedding dress or The Posion Ivy arc. Those don't work if you factor in other heroes in the house.

That's how I rationalise it [to myself] anyway.

----------


## dietrich

> Thanks for the information..
> 
> Damn. Batgirl is here.. I still hate the Burnside costume..


I actually like the Burnside. It's different and has a casual functional feel without being yet another spandex All in one

----------


## dietrich

> I wonder the same. I think Damian will not be affected directly because that "event" (or whatever DC wants it to be) will happen in Action Comics and I do not think Damian will appear in it. If he does not appear I think he would be affected indirectly because his mother will appear in this "event", it would be something like Ric's current situation. We know that Damian knows but does not talk about it. But if on the other hand, that "event" of Leviathan is an individual series, then I do believe that Damian (even Jason) could appear.


I hope Damian isn't part of Leviathan. I feared I heard somewhere he would be in it but fingers crossed that's just exactly that. Rumour.

----------


## Armor of God

> So ...... Bane becomes Batman taking over the City of Gotham after successfully breaking the Bat.


We dont know what it is yet, other than the fact that Tony Daniel will draw it and King will write it. It would be awesome if Dick and Damian become Batman & Robin again but not holding my breath.

As for Leviathan, yeah Bendis needs to stay as far as possible from Damian.

----------


## dietrich

Batdad picking up slightly dated phrases from Damian. Flash#64

----------


## Rac7d*

> DC has been trying to have Robin solo for decades now not that I don't miss the days of B&R. I don't know how Damian would fit in King's story though since it was about Bats shacking up, romance and been isolated. Difficult to have Selina walking on tiptoes, bending over things or sneaking out with a 13 year old in the room.
> 
> That's why we have hints of Damian living there but not shown or having other titles like DCNTSC, supersons or Nightwing show the panels of damian at home or Damian, Bruce and Selina.
> 
> That's why others like Cass, Duke [till he moved], GG are never shown yet they also live at the Manor. From a narrative pov it adds awkwardness.
> 
> Imagine Selina sneaking out to purchase her wedding dress or The Posion Ivy arc. Those don't work if you factor in other heroes in the house.
> 
> That's how I rationalise it [to myself] anyway.


Does that make sense brining someone into your life permanently and not being concerned about your child?   .... its big hole that DC wants  to ignore, its why  they hate kids

----------


## BenThousan

> We dont know what it is yet, other than the fact that Tony Daniel will draw it and King will write it. It would be awesome if Dick and Damian become Batman & Robin again but not holding my breath.
> 
> As for Leviathan, yeah Bendis needs to stay as far as possible from Damian.


I think this event is the continuation and possible end of Bane's plan to break the Bat. I do not think Dick appears because of his current situation and neither does Damian.

----------


## Armor of God

Preview for the latest issue of Teen Titans
https://www.newsarama.com/43939-dami...7-preview.html

Batman/TMNT crossover returns for another sequel
https://www.newsarama.com/43939-dami...7-preview.html

----------


## dietrich

> Does that make sense brining someone into your life permanently and not being concerned about your child?   .... its big hole that DC wants  to ignore, its why  they hate kids


I don't believe DC kids [if they did then the DC world be just grown ups] it's just that in a lot of stories Batman is a shit parent. King's Batman is especially bad since they implication is that none of his kids, friends, Alfred have ever given him reason to be happy. He is a dude who isn't a hero by choice like his Robins but one who does it just cos he is sad an self medicating.

At the same time however we have a ton of other DC writers portraying him as a caring father. It's a matter of balance. I don't think Damian should be a constant in trhe Batman if the writer is doing something that doesn't work with family in it but I do think that Tec should have Damian. Damian isn't just Robin he is Batman's kid so sidekick or not he is a part of his life,

It's some writers that ignores not DC. Williamson remembered Bruce was a dad even in the Flash title.

----------


## dietrich

> Preview for the latest issue of Teen Titans
> https://www.newsarama.com/43939-dami...7-preview.html
> 
> Batman/TMNT crossover returns for another sequel
> https://www.newsarama.com/43939-dami...7-preview.html


" Trust is a commodity I can not afford" Jeez  Poor kid. 

I see Damian saying he made a mistake. I don't like that one bit. If Jason's role in this ends up just being one page where he encourages Damian to do exactly what your daddy is doing in his book right now and to beat him up then this book is arse and I'm out. 

I enjoyed the last two so Yay!

----------


## adrikito

> Preview for the latest issue of Teen Titans
> https://www.newsarama.com/43939-dami...7-preview.html
> 
> Batman/TMNT crossover returns for another sequel
> https://www.newsarama.com/43939-dami...7-preview.html


*
BOTH LINKS ARE ABOUT THE TT.. I hope see Robin again here, like in the previous comics and the film.. He is not in that cover.

*Damian failures are because he was possesed for Djinn powers... 0% chances.

She continues angry.. But I am more surprised that they were 2 days dissapeared..

----------


## Aahz

Btw. what I'm still wandering, when Damian was that heavly injured by the fight with Jason, how did he drove from Texas to Brooklyn on a motorcycle.

----------


## dietrich

> *
> BOTH LINKS ARE ABOUT THE TT.. I hope see Robin again here, like in the previous comics and the film.. He is not in that cover.
> 
> *Damian failures are because he was possesed for Djinn powers... 0% chances.
> 
> She continues angry.. But I am more surprised that they were 2 days dissapeared..


https://www.newsarama.com/43932-batm...oining-in.html

It was on the side. here's a link.

----------


## dietrich

> Btw. what I'm still wandering, when Damian was that heavly injured by the fight with Jason, how did he drove from Texas to Brooklyn on a motorcycle.


because he wasn't heavily injured. He looked worse than he really was.I don't know the whole thing is farcical.

----------


## dietrich

Dick and Damian



https://twitter.com/SATORIXXXIA

----------


## dietrich

Damian Metal

----------


## dietrich

Best Bros

----------


## dietrich

Damian and his toys



https://twitter.com/Leopold_0807

----------


## Rac7d*

This is a proablem, their suits are becoming more and more similar, tim needs to get his own idenity  like lost bird or somthing

----------


## Darkcrusade25

> This is a proablem, their suits are becoming more and more similar, tim needs to get his own idenity  like lost bird or somthing


Jesus Christ man 'lost bird'? really?

Anyways, TT by Glass has to be the most interesting run with Damian and the Teen Titans in general since Johns left. OYL to end of Pre FP was lack luster. New 52 was a mess. Damian's original TT was just a marketing promotion team. This team of TT has its own identity and its refreshing and exciting.

----------


## Jackalope89

> Jesus Christ man 'lost bird'? really?
> 
> Anyways, TT by Glass has to be the most interesting run with Damian and the Teen Titans in general since Johns left. OYL to end of Pre FP was lack luster. New 52 was a mess. Damian's original TT was just a marketing promotion team. This team of TT has its own identity and its refreshing and exciting.


I won't say "lost bird" or the like, but I can't help but feel its a demotion of sorts. Having Tim go backwards to a title he supposedly left (since his pre-Flashpoint origin is back in play) and that's already being used.

----------


## dietrich

> This is a proablem, their suits are becoming more and more similar, tim needs to get his own idenity  like lost bird or somthing


I like the positioning of Selina since she's neutral. Where's Luke and Azrael?

Tim isn't really a lost bird more a bird who failed at leaving the nest. A failure to Launch. Tim did great as Robin. That was his peak [before competition arrived in the form of Damian and Jason arrived to muck things up]. 

DC had no other choice but to come clean admit the failure and have him repeat. It's clever the way they've done it by trying to recreate the good old days of YJ. The power of nostalgia couple with fan desperation should keep that title selling so at least his fans will a place to read him and quit complaining.

----------


## dietrich

> Jesus Christ man 'lost bird'? really?
> 
> Anyways, TT by Glass has to be the most interesting run with Damian and the Teen Titans in general since Johns left. OYL to end of Pre FP was lack luster. New 52 was a mess. Damian's original TT was just a marketing promotion team. This team of TT has its own identity and its refreshing and exciting.


New 52 was a mess surprised to see it dragged into Rebirth.

----------


## adrikito

> This is a proablem, their suits are becoming more and more similar, tim needs to get his own idenity  like lost bird or somthing


AMAZING COVER.. ACTION COMICS 1000 cover? *WHY IS CATWOMAN IN MIDDLE? Because she is the most neutral character here?
*
STEPH... I missed you.. Wow. Huntress is here too. The last time that I heard about her was during Batgirl. Birds of Prey run..

I like Barbara appearance here.. I like this costume, fortunatelly I am not following this run.. They said that they will return to the previous era after this.. Is a waste of time read this for return to something that I hated..

Gordon return to his classic White Hair? Or his position in this image is cheating me?  :Confused:  

They should make something with Drake costume... For make him different to Damian.. Talia is a white woman again..

----------


## adrikito

Detective comics 1000 stories:

https://www.newsarama.com/43953-dete...-unveiled.html

-*Priest* is in one story called *HERETIC.*(you remember him, no? Seems that is not him again, but is about the league)

Two of the biggest powerhouse writers and artists in the comic book industry work together on a story featuring Batman helping a young man escape from Ra’s al Ghul’s League of Assassins— who then turned up in Gotham, dead. Batman travels to Tibet with a message for the League.


*I AM SURPRISED TO SAY THIS BUT... Bendis story looks interesting:*

-*I Know”* by Brian Michael Bendis and Alex Maleev

The creative team behind SCARLET takes* a unique future look at Batman and the Penguin. The Penguin comes to an elderly, wheelchair-bound Batman to tell him of the time that he learned Batman was Bruce Wayne—and to explain why he never did anything with that information.* This story is available to read in its entirety on DCComics.com.

The FREE bendis Story: https://ew.com/books/2019/02/15/read...-share-article

----------


## dietrich

> Detective comics 1000 stories:
> 
> https://www.newsarama.com/43953-dete...-unveiled.html
> 
> -*Priest* is in one story called *HERETIC.*(you remember him, no? Seems that is not him again, but is about the league)
> 
> Two of the biggest powerhouse writers and artists in the comic book industry work together on a story featuring Batman helping a young man escape from Ra’s al Ghul’s League of Assassins— who then turned up in Gotham, dead. Batman travels to Tibet with a message for the League.
> 
> 
> ...


The bendis story was interesting I read it yesterday


Looking forward to Priest's story regardless.

----------


## dietrich

Damian part of the new Bat-Family Multi Statue [Batman, Robin, Nightwing, Red Hood and BatGirl]
Robin 03



BAT-FAMILY: 03 ROBIN MULTI-PART STATUE
Designed by Miguel Nash

Sculpted by Chris Dahlberg

Following the success of the Teen Titans multi-part statue, DC Collectibles is back with a new line of combinable statues, this time featuring the Bat-Family! This new set features five statues that can be posed individually or combined into a massive showpiece. The latest release of the Bat-Family is the Boy Wonder himselfRobin! Perched upon a gargoyle with a sword at the ready and a smile on his face, this Robin is ready for action. Carefully sculpted in polyresin, this statue will stand out on its own or as part of the family when connected with the other statues of the collection

Limited Edition of 5,000

Measures Approximately 5.71" Tall

$80.00 US  On Sale July 2019 from DC Collectibles

Diamond Code: TBD

Pre-Order Now:

Comic Shop Locator
Sideshow Collectibles
Entertainment Earth

----------


## CPSparkles

> Batdad picking up slightly dated phrases from Damian. Flash#64


I like little touches like this   :Smile:  though I have a hard time imagining Damian talking  like this.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Batman and the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles Crossover coming in Spring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.syfy.com/syfywire/exclus...animated-movie


I go offline for a  little while and so much is announc4ed. Looking forward to this. Wonder how  many movies are going to feature Damian in 2019

This and possibly Hush if it's in the shared universe. 

DC has been hitting it with their animated movies for a long while now so looking forward to the next shared universe movie.

I can't wait for him for meet 90'd Superboy now he's been introduced. I expect he'll be showing up in the next TT movie.

Edit
I wonder if we'll get to see Damian v Raphael? That was a super cool moment.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Preview for the latest issue of Teen Titans
> https://www.newsarama.com/43939-dami...7-preview.html
> 
> Batman/TMNT crossover returns for another sequel
> https://www.newsarama.com/43939-dami...7-preview.html


Ahh poor Crush. She's crushing real bad  :Stick Out Tongue:  I didn't weigh in after the last issue but I hope that's not the Jason plot done because that not good enough.

Down for the Turtles Trilogy

----------


## Armor of God

Not sure why the Bendis story is doing here. It has nothing to do with Damian.

Only the King story so far is confirmed to have Damian. Tomasi and Priest may use him not just because they've written him extensively but also due to the nature of their stories. Johns story also, maybe. Wouldn't hold my breath for anything else.

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian by Patrick Gleason

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

Damian Wayne Son of Batman by Gleason

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/0yongyong0tata

----------


## CPSparkles

Thrill of the chase Nightwing, Robin and Deathstroke



https://twitter.com/dadfather_

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/0yongyong0tata

----------


## dietrich

> I go offline for a  little while and so much is announc4ed. Looking forward to this. Wonder how  many movies are going to feature Damian in 2019
> 
> This and possibly Hush if it's in the shared universe. 
> 
> DC has been hitting it with their animated movies for a long while now so looking forward to the next shared universe movie.
> 
> *I can't wait for him for meet 90'd Superboy now he's been introduced. I expect he'll be showing up in the next TT movie.
> *
> Edit
> I wonder if we'll get to see Damian v Raphael? That was a super cool moment.


Not really a fan of that version of Superboy though he was enjoyable in the recent movie. I like the Young Justice superboy more.

----------


## dietrich

Appreciate all the great art CP keep  it  up

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/SATORIXXXIA

----------


## dietrich

http://hesitant-vampire.tumblr.com

----------


## dietrich

http://iyuro.tumblr.com

----------


## Jackalope89

Damian looks like he's about to stab someone... lol

----------


## dietrich

I love that they care so much for each other

They need each other right now

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/an_atagasu

----------


## adrikito

> 


WOW.. I like this.. Is from some comic?




> https://twitter.com/SATORIXXXIA


I like to see Bat-Damian again.




> The bendis story was interesting I read it yesterday
> 
> 
> Looking forward to Priest's story regardless.


I liked the story too.

----------


## Fergus

> I love that they care so much for each other
> 
> They need each other right now


Are you trying to make us cry?

----------


## dietrich

> WOW.. I like this.. Is from some comic?
> 
> 
> 
> I like to see Bat-Damian again.


Yeah. It's from Supersons but the text was added by a fan

----------


## dietrich

> Are you trying to make us cry?


Yes! Is it working?

----------


## Fergus

> Yes! Is it working?


lol not quite. I just remember Ric and Damian being isolated and I get pissed off. In place of the stupid Red Hood whatever that was Why couldn't we have Damian reaching out to the brother he actually respects and trusts? no we get PIS.

----------


## Jackalope89

> lol not quite. I just remember Ric and Damian being isolated and I get pissed off. In place of the stupid Red Hood whatever that was Why couldn't we have Damian reaching out to the brother he actually respects and trusts? no we get PIS.


Because DC is running with the whole "I'm Ric not Dick!" thing. Thus making "Ric" not the brother Damian respects and trusts.

With Jason, at least the two share similarities on not going easy on criminals. Making it more partnership of convenience than much else.

----------


## Arsenal

> lol not quite. I just remember Ric and Damian being isolated and I get pissed off. In place of the stupid Red Hood whatever that was Why couldn't we have Damian reaching out to the brother he actually respects and trusts? no we get PIS.


So you’d of preferred that Damian accused and attacked Ric in a bar instead of Jason? Because that’s what would’ve happened had Dick been used in this particular story. 

I don’t know about you, but that’s not how I’d like to see that reunion go down.

----------


## Fergus

> Because DC is running with the whole "I'm Ric not Dick!" thing. Thus making "Ric" not the brother Damian respects and trusts.
> 
> With Jason, at least the two share similarities on not going easy on criminals. Making it more partnership of convenience than much else.


Where that falls on it's face is that regardless of what similarities they supposedly share Damian would never partner with Jason since he views him as a f-up. Aside from the time he tried to prove he was as good as the other Robins when has Damian ever shown that he even considered Jason as competent as his cat? As oCC as it is we have the one panel where Damian talks about Tim as a hero. Do we have anything similar for Jason

We didn't/haven't seen Jason actually do anything to back up the whole  mentor claim or justify Damian reaching out to him. He was useless at the end of the day [worse if it turns out he was useless and a betrayer]

The advice that we sea him give was basic, unnecessary or contradicted by other titles. Like the funding source. A kid that can personally donate millions to a shelter one issue doesn't need to steal to run a base etc.


Not reading Jason's book but I'm certain he is as tough on criminals as all the members of the family.  I know he shot penguin and is having a tantrum following Bruce beating him up but before that he wasn't doing anything your basic bat branded vigilante wasn't doing so makes little sense for Damian to go to him.


Do we have anything to show that Damian knows about Ric ?

----------


## Fergus

> So you’d of preferred that Damian accused and attacked Ric in a bar instead of Jason? Because that’s what would’ve happened had Dick been used in this particular story. 
> 
> I don’t know about you, but that’s not how I’d like to see that reunion go down.


I want writers not to try to force or make characters act the way they wouldn't for their shit stories.

If Damian had attacked Dick/Ric sure he would have handled it with the same class he did the last time Damian tried to attack  him. Memory loss or not.

Since Ric has been dreaming about Rob  that might jog his memory. It's plausible and it's a better story than what we've had so far since we haven't had any story just one page and a fight.

----------


## Aahz

> With Jason, at least the two share similarities on not going easy on criminals. Making it more partnership of convenience than much else.


They have even more in common, like the connection with the League and Talia.

At the moment it is of course hard say, if Jason will play a role in upcoming issues and what exactly this role will be. So it is hard to say why he was used here.

But "Ric" would at the moment not really of any help for Damian, and he would have even as Nightwing maybe not been able to provide Damian with intel about "the Other" (but that's hard to say at the moment).

Interesting Question would be anyway be if Nightwing is actually set at the same time as Titans and Red Hood. Since in Nightwing, there have iirc allready several month past, since he was shot but the other books didn't had such a time jump.

----------


## Fergus

> They have even more in common, like the connection with the League and Talia.
> 
> At the moment it is of course hard say, if Jason will play a role in upcoming issues and what exactly this role will be. So it is hard to say why he was used here.
> 
> But "Ric" would at the moment not really of any help for Damian, and he would have even as Nightwing maybe not been able to provide Damian with intel about "the Other" (but that's hard to say at the moment).
> 
> Interesting Question would be anyway be if Nightwing is actually set at the same time as Titans and Red Hood. Since in Nightwing, there have iirc allready several month past, since he was shot but the other books didn't had such a time jump.


It's not just about who would have been more help. Damian would never go  to or accept Jason 's help. 
That's  a good question when is this set?

Redhood now is after Roy was shot,  TT and Titans is set after No Justice, King said HIC was set before Nightwing was shot which  is why batman is more cheery in that series.

----------


## Jackalope89

> It's not just about who would have been more help. Damian would never go  to or accept Jason 's help. 
> That's  a good question when is this set?
> 
> Redhood now is after Roy was shot,  TT and Titans is set after No Justice, King said HIC was set before Nightwing was shot which  is why batman is more cheery in that series.


Teen Titans, at least, has caught up somewhat to Red Hood. During the crossover, Jason mentioned he already heard about Roy's death before Damian started attacking him.

----------


## Arsenal

> I want writers not to try to force or make characters act the way they wouldn't for their shit stories.
> 
> If Damian had attacked Dick/Ric sure he would have handled it with the same class he did the last time Damian tried to attack  him. Memory loss or not.
> 
> Since Ric has been dreaming about Rob  that might jog his memory. It's plausible and it's a better story than what we've had so far since we haven't had any story just one page and a fight.


ok. That sounds like  a great story to tell in _Nightwing's_ book but that doesn't explain why Ric should've been used in the Teen Titans book or how he even fits into the story that Glass is telling.

----------


## oasis1313

> Because DC is running with the whole "I'm Ric not Dick!" thing. Thus making "Ric" not the brother Damian respects and trusts.
> 
> With Jason, at least the two share similarities on not going easy on criminals. Making it more partnership of convenience than much else.


Does Damian even know Dick got shot?

----------


## Arsenal

I don’t know if this is new news or not but Bendis recently confirmed on Twitter that the new supersons reunion will happen later this year and he’s already written the first draft of it

----------


## OpaqueGiraffe17

> I dont know if this is new news or not but Bendis recently confirmed on Twitter that the new supersons reunion will happen later this year and hes already written the first draft of it


Hopefully its just one issue. Id rather Damian steer clear of this new Jon. If dc wants an older friend for Damian to pal around with, just bring back Dick. I cant think of much that this older Jon can bring to the table that Dick or any of Damians older brothers cant. Jon being in Damians age range was what set him apart the most.

----------


## Arsenal

> Hopefully it’s just one issue. I’d rather Damian steer clear of this new Jon. If dc wants an older friend for Damian to pal around with, just bring back Dick. I can’t think of much that this older Jon can bring to the table that Dick or any of Damian’s older brothers can’t. Jon being in Damian’s age range was what set him apart the most.


Maybe Bendis plans to shove Damian through a portal and make him age 5 or 6 years so that they’re equal again.

----------


## dietrich

> I don’t know if this is new news or not but Bendis recently confirmed on Twitter that the new supersons reunion will happen later this year and he’s already written the first draft of it


I had heard something but was hoping it was just a bad dream. So long as it's just the one issue my only thing I hate is the thought of the man who alleged to to the cancellation of supersons using the supersons to bump the the mediocre sales of his Superman run.

I hate that he will benefit from this.

Bendis isn't Damian's writer and is a writer that has a reputation of bending characters so he can't really hurt Damian.

But I still rather he didn't write him. When a writer can't even spell a character's name correctly .......

----------


## oasis1313

Bendis got Supersons cancelled?

----------


## dietrich

> Maybe Bendis plans to shove Damian through a portal and make him age 5 or 6 years so that they’re equal again.


I can't see DC letting him do so.  However It solves the problem of how to age and progress Damian without ageing batman. We know how much Didio hates characters that age the Batman.

It would be funny if Damian comes out older than Tim and it makes Damian Didio safe and free from the trap Tim found himself in.

----------


## dietrich

> Bendis got Supersons cancelled?


according to rumour and some comments Tomasi allegedly made at con

----------


## CPSparkles

> Not really a fan of that version of Superboy though he was enjoyable in the recent movie. I like the Young Justice superboy more.


I like both. I think Damian will work better with Shared universe superboy because their personalities are so different. They could have a dynamic close to Jon and Damian.

James Tucker just confirmed Hush will be in the Shared Universe so another chance to see Damian. Though Robin didn't really have much of a role in Hush

----------


## CPSparkles

> Hopefully its just one issue. Id rather Damian steer clear of this new Jon. If dc wants an older friend for Damian to pal around with, just bring back Dick. I cant think of much that this older Jon can bring to the table that Dick or any of Damians older brothers cant. Jon being in Damians age range was what set him apart the most.


The  most unique thing about Jon  was his  outlook as an innocent. Ageing him  up  messed that up.  now he's might as well  be  Wallace .

----------


## Armor of God

> I like both. I think Damian will work better with Shared universe superboy because their personalities are so different. They could have a dynamic close to Jon and Damian.
> 
> James Tucker just confirmed Hush will be in the Shared Universe so another chance to see Damian. Though Robin didn't really have much of a role in Hush


Where did Tucker say that? I believe you but I'd like to see it for myself if you dont mind. Yeah, Tim was Robin then and he barely appeared there, I wouldn't mind if they just skipped Damian altogether to be honest. I'd rather not see him than see him become a generic Robin clone standing in for another Robin. He's already in the TMNT crossover anyway. Ofcourse these adaptations hardly ever are accurate and with both Ra's and Talia dead its obviously going to be considerably different so I could see Damian induced to having a bigger role.

----------


## Armor of God

Solicits are out 

https://www.bleedingcool.com/2019/02...ight-on-earth/

Damian's in Teen Titans, Adventures of Super Sons and Deathstroke obviously, also looks like he'll have a significant role in Tec's Arkham Knight arc.

Plus there's a chance he'll show up in King's new Batman arc because Thomas is there, Snyder's Last Knight and Batman Who Laughs (Snyder said we'd be seeing the Robins in issue 4 but he could have been referring to the ugly gimps) and the Dog Days of Summer as its centered on pets, Bat cow is confirmed.

----------


## dietrich

At times like this I'm eternally grateful that Damian isn't one of those characters who only get utilised by the guy writing his main title because everyday I dislike Glass a little's work a little bit more.
Thank god for other writers.

----------


## dietrich

> Solicits are out 
> 
> https://www.bleedingcool.com/2019/02...ight-on-earth/
> 
> Damian's in Teen Titans, Adventures of Super Sons and Deathstroke obviously, also looks like he'll have a significant role in Tec's Arkham Knight arc.
> 
> Plus there's a chance he'll show up in King's new Batman arc because Thomas is there, Snyder's Last Knight and Batman Who Laughs (Snyder said we'd be seeing the Robins in issue 4 but he could have been referring to the ugly gimps) and the Dog Days of Summer as its centered on pets, Bat cow is confirmed.


I was just looking at those. I recall Synder said way back when that we will see Damian in last Knight.

Now I'm even more convinced of the AK's identity. Wonder what this will mean for Damian and *spoilers:*
 Maya 
*end of spoilers*

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

May looks like a good month for Damian and batCow

----------


## Korath

> I was just looking at those. I recall Synder said way back when that we will see Damian in last Knight.
> 
> Now I'm even more convinced of the AK's identity. Wonder what this will mean for Damian and *spoilers:*
>  Maya 
> *end of spoilers*


Really ?

Even with the solicits, I can't find a link between her and the AK...

----------


## Armor of God

> Really ?
> 
> Even with the solicits, I can't find a link between her and the AK...


He means her dad, though I'm not sure how its a spoiler.

----------


## dietrich

> Really ?
> 
> Even with the solicits, I can't find a link between her and the AK...


*spoilers:*
 from the solicits it sounded like the Ak might be Ducard her dad,. He is someone that Damian killed when Bruce couldn't. It's just a guess on my part 
*end of spoilers*

----------


## adrikito

> I was just looking at those. I recall Synder said way back when that we will see Damian in last Knight.
> 
> Now I'm even more convinced of the AK's identity. Wonder what this will mean for Damian and *spoilers:*
>  Maya 
> *end of spoilers*


We saw Henri before and nothing happened.. I doubt see her again here.




> 


The Batcow confirms damian presence here?  :Confused:

----------


## CPSparkles

> Where did Tucker say that? I believe you but I'd like to see it for myself if you dont mind. Yeah, Tim was Robin then and he barely appeared there, I wouldn't mind if they just skipped Damian altogether to be honest. I'd rather not see him than see him become a generic Robin clone standing in for another Robin. He's already in the TMNT crossover anyway. Ofcourse these adaptations hardly ever are accurate and with both Ra's and Talia dead its obviously going to be considerably different so I could see Damian induced to having a bigger role.


It was on screen rant

https://screenrant.com/wonder-woman-...osario-dawson/

----------


## dietrich

> I like both. I think Damian will work better with Shared universe superboy because their personalities are so different. They could have a dynamic close to Jon and Damian.
> 
> James Tucker just confirmed Hush will be in the Shared Universe so another chance to see Damian. Though Robin didn't really have much of a role in Hush


I'd rather the Jon/Damian dynamic wasn't grafted onto Damian and this guy.

----------


## dietrich

Caring son

----------


## dietrich

> We saw Henri before and nothing happened.. I doubt see her again here.
> 
> 
> 
> The Batcow confirms damian presence here?


It doesn't really matter whether Damian shows or not I'm picking it up for BatCow. Also Beast Boy looks really good on that cover.

I was sure Wondie's pet Kangaroo had a different name.

----------


## dietrich

Bros [I wish this was their canon relationship]



https://k11ngg.tumblr.com

----------


## dietrich

A hero by choice

----------


## adrikito

> It doesn't really matter whether Damian shows or not I'm picking it up for BatCow. Also Beast Boy looks really good on that cover.
> 
> I was sure Wondie's pet Kangaroo had a different name.


Nothing to say about

*spoilers:*
 Maya? Even if AK is Morgan I doubt see her again here if Gleason is not involved in this..  :Frown:  
*end of spoilers*

----------


## dietrich

*Damian and Identity
*

So, in the newest issue of Teen Titans, Alfred tells Damian this.

“You have the distinct privilege of knowing who you are and how you fit into this life, as you bear the name Wayne.”

For context, he’s explaining to Damian why he’s protecting Jason and trying to get him to talk to Jason rather than fight him. All that’s fair enough, but this description of Damian seems highly inaccurate to me.

Damian has a lot of privileges, wealth being the obvious one, but I always thought that the central conflict of his character was that he didn’t know who he was. Damian’s whole identity has been fed to him by his mother and, now that he’s left her, he’s trapped between the ideologies of his mother and father. One of them is an assassin, the other a thou-shall-not-kill vigilante. Choosing between those two lives is, essentially, choosing between his parents. He’s always seemed somewhat insecure of his position in Batman’s family, which makes sense because he is the only biological child of Bruce Wayne, which makes him the odd one out, and the only one who came to him as an unrepentant killer. He was also rejected by Bruce a number of times early on, including when Bruce first came back to find that Dick had made him Robin.

Here are a few good examples of Damian’s insecurities:

In Batman and Robin (2009), Damian worries that when Bruce comes back, he and Dick won’t get to be Batman and Robin anymore. Being Robin is something that, to him, means he belongs, and he’s afraid that Bruce will take it away.
In Red Robin (2009), Tim’s inclusion of Damian on a list of heroes he’s made plans to take down sets Damian off as he sees it as a rejection, not only of him, but of the effort that he’s put in to respect and follow the values of the vigilante side of his family. (It’s worth noting that Damian had tried to kill Tim before. Twice. At least.) After this incident, Dick says of Damian, “He practically bleeds the need to be accepted.”
In Batgirl (2009), Damian tries to convince Stephanie that Bruce has time for him. Stephanie doesn’t buy it. 
The War of the Robins arc in the New 52, in which he tried to defeat all of the Robins. He outright stated that he wanted to prove he was the best “to you, to him, to me.” 
The Nightwing Must Die arc, in which he worries about Dick having a child as he thinks that that child would effectively push him out of the relationship he has with Dick.
His issue of Batman: Prelude to the Wedding focuses on his fear of Bruce and Selina having a child because, again, he fears being replaced.
Damian has a lot of bravado about being Bruce’s blood son, but that’s all it is. Bravado. He’s terrified of being replaced. Terrified of rejection. After all, his mother rejected him for embracing his father’s ideals, so where will he go if they decide that they don’t want him either? To say that Damian, who was raised with opposite ideals to the entire Batfamily, knows where he belongs in the vigilante world simply because his surname is Wayne is just bizarre.

It is, admittedly, not the first time I’ve side-eyed Damian’s portrayal in the current Teen Titans run. The secret prison still seems out of character to me, especially as Damian recruited Djinn by talking about redemption and how he’d done bad things too. This is character whose focus was redemption from pretty much the moment he came in up until the end of the New 52 (it’s the entire point of Robin: Son of Batman). It doesn’t make sense for him to decide that villains cannot be redeemed. I suppose, an argument can be made that Damian was raised to be bad and that he could see adult villains as people who’ve chosen evil, but I can’t find a textual basis for that level of nuance. 

https://blonde-batgirl.tumblr.com


The secret prison is something I can see Damian doing. Imprisoning someone doesn't automatically mean he believes they can't be redeemed.

----------


## adrikito

I will miss the TTs when this run ends..  :Frown:  That seems that will be soon..

Unfortunatelly Damian was not confirmed in this batman comic with the ninja turtles..

----------


## Arsenal

I think all that Alfred meant was that Damian being a Wayne provided him a certain sense of self that can never be taken from him. 
Even if he’s still trying to figure out who he wants to be, Damian’s last name guarantees him a place in the family and the world at large so he never has to doubt who he is. Even with all his insecurities, Damian still believes he’s worthy to fight alongside his father and eventually replace him.

----------


## dietrich

> I think all that Alfred meant was that Damian being a Wayne provided him a certain sense of self that can never be taken from him. 
> Even if heÂs still trying to figure out who he wants to be, DamianÂs last name guarantees him a place in the family and the world at large so he never has to doubt who he is. Even with all his insecurities, Damian still believes heÂs worthy to fight alongside his father and eventually replace him.


I agree that it certainly provides a sense of self. [It also crushing him under the weight of expectation and damn's him]

I disagree that it guarantees him a place when his father rejected him. The man who raised his father rejected him as well despite his name, didn't stop the family viewing him as a demon or an enemy.
It doesn't stop Barry from telling Wallace not hang with him. In-fact being a Wayne hasn't ever guaranteed Damian anything. Dick accepted him because he was a young boy in need on his own in gotham doing hero work.

Being a Wayne guarantees nothing.
10 year old Damian Wayne wondering the world alone because his mum disowned him because he chose Bruce Wayne yet he couldn't go home to Bruce Wayne because even though a minor with the Wayne name it means shit to Alfred when it comes to Bruce being happy. His name isn't even a guarantee that he'll have a roof over his head.

Damian's only family that loves him unconditionally is Dick maybe Bruce and that isn't because he is a Wayne. Tim dislikes because of his name. Jason is indifferent. Alfred is indifferent.

Damian is trying to prove that he is worthy to fight alongside his father and eventually replace him. there's a difference.

----------


## dietrich

> I will miss the TTs when this run ends..  That seems that will be soon..
> 
> Unfortunatelly Damian was not confirmed in this batman comic with the ninja turtles..


I don't believe it's ending soon. At least I've heard nothing about it ending soon.

----------


## Arsenal

> I agree that it certainly provides a sense of self. [It also crushing him under the weight of expectation and damn's him]
> 
> I disagree that it guarantees him a place when his father rejected him. The man who raised his father rejected him as well despite his name, didn't stop the family viewing him as a demon or an enemy.
> It doesn't stop Barry from telling Wallace not hang with him. In-fact being a Wayne hasn't ever guaranteed Damian anything. Dick accepted him because he was a young boy in need on his own in gotham doing hero work.
> 
> Being a Wayne guarantees nothing.
> 10 year old Damian Wayne wondering the world alone because his mum disowned him because he chose Bruce Wayne yet he couldn't go home to Bruce Wayne because even though a minor with the Wayne name it means shit to Alfred when it comes to Bruce being happy. His name isn't even a guarantee that he'll have a roof over his head.
> 
> Damian's only family that loves him unconditionally is Dick maybe Bruce and that isn't because he is a Wayne. Tim dislikes because of his name. Jason is indifferent. Alfred is indifferent.
> ...


I’m not saying everything Alfred said was true, just offering how I interpreted what the lines meant.

----------


## dietrich

> Im not saying everything Alfred said was true, just offering how I interpreted what the lines meant.


That's fair. I posted that not so much because of the TT issue but because I see some fans pushing this narrative about how Damian didn't earn Robin [not even going to go into how Robin isn't something that has to be earned]. How he didn't work for it. 
How it was given to him because son of batman.

Which isn't true.

Or how he gets special treatment [in-story] because 'Wayne' which again isn't true.
Fans like to ignore what's written in favour of putting their own spin on thing's.
This post made some good points and examples hence why I put it here.

----------


## dietrich

> They have even more in common, like the connection with the League and Talia.
> 
> At the moment it is of course hard say, if Jason will play a role in upcoming issues and what exactly this role will be. So it is hard to say why he was used here.
> 
> But "Ric" would at the moment not really of any help for Damian, and he would have even as Nightwing maybe not been able to provide Damian with intel about "the Other" (but that's hard to say at the moment).
> 
> Interesting Question would be anyway be if Nightwing is actually set at the same time as Titans and Red Hood. Since in Nightwing, there have iirc allready several month past, since he was shot but the other books didn't had such a time jump.


They do have a lot in common aside from Talia giving them life. Shame writers don't seem interested in exploring their views on the similarities or their relationship based on those common threads. They just want to pull em apart and pile on the angst.

I agree that Jason likely knows more about the other since it's one of his open cases but I do recall that RedBird happened because of Dick. H e encouraged Damian to run his own play if he didn't feel Batman was making the right call.

----------


## Armor of God

Imo exploring the differences leads to a more a healthy and fruitful dynamic. Besides I dont like the Talia commonality anyway. Suddenly their backstories are tied but at the same time they aren't. It would be fine if they existed on different Earths. But in canon it doesn't work.

----------


## dietrich

> Imo exploring the differences leads to a more a healthy and fruitful dynamic. Besides I dont like the Talia commonality anyway. Suddenly their backstories are tied but at the same time they aren't. It would be fine if they existed on different Earths. But in canon it doesn't work.


Their backstories are already tied because of Talia and the LOA [until DC retcons that] The problem is that writers aren't exploring their differences even. This team up capitalised on their similarities to give it legitimacy. Damian teaming up suddenly with Red Hood out of the blue seemed plausible mostly because of their history as Robin's who've broken the no kill rule.

Rather than exploiting similarities in such a shallow manner I would rather proper exploration. It could even serve as a way to sever those ties or add distance by showing the similarities are merely superficial. Highlight their differences.

----------


## dietrich

Cute




http://tiya-minuscule.tumblr.com

----------


## Jackalope89

Really liked this page from Teen Titans.



Even among peers, Damian is still a little too short for the panel. lol

And... Roundhouse isn't wrong either. lol

----------


## dietrich

http://marcusto.tumblr.com

----------


## dietrich

> Really liked this page from Teen Titans.
> 
> 
> 
> Even among peers, Damian is still a little too short for the panel. lol
> 
> And... Roundhouse isn't wrong either. lol


Lol this is so cute. Trying to imagine just how short he is now compared to new Jon

----------


## CPSparkles

> Lol this is so cute. Trying to imagine just how short he is now compared to new Jon


This

----------


## CPSparkles

http://miyuki-rin.tumblr.com

----------


## CPSparkles

> A hero by choice


I love this run and this dynamic duo

----------


## Mataza

> *Damian and Identity
> *
> 
> So, in the newest issue of Teen Titans, Alfred tells Damian this.
> 
> “You have the distinct privilege of knowing who you are and how you fit into this life, as you bear the name Wayne.”
> 
> For context, he’s explaining to Damian why he’s protecting Jason and trying to get him to talk to Jason rather than fight him. All that’s fair enough, but this description of Damian seems highly inaccurate to me.
> 
> ...


Completely agree with this. good analysis.




> didn't stop the family viewing him as a demon or an enemy.


This was 100% on Damian.




> Dick accepted him because he was a young boy in need on his own in gotham doing hero work.


Nope, he accepted him because he was Damian Wayne. 




> Being a Wayne guarantees nothing.


This is not true. In fact being a Wayne, both inside and outside the narrative gives him more leverage than pretty much any other character in the Batman mythos other than Bruce and maybe Dick.




> Tim dislikes because of his name.


This is wrong. Jealousy was never a part of Tims motivation.

The first and most important thing to understand is that to Tim, Robin is important, it is not only what keeps Batman sane and balanced, it is a mantle that is important even when divorced from Batman. He struggled all his career to honor it, to be worthy of wearing it. It took a long time for him to even wear it, out of respect for Jason and the legacy of Robin, it took a lot longer to feel he deserved it. 
It represents a purity and innocence, but also the strenght to go against overwhelming odds in the name of justice. Tim never wanted to fight crime all his life, but the time he was around, his service as Robin had to represent all that. 

The problems Tim has with Damian are solely about the Robin mantle and what Damian did. Before he knows who this kid is and what he wants, but already knowing its bruces son, he extends his hand and offers friendship (this immediately tells you that his intentions are noble and that theres no jealousy), but is rejected. He gets the head of a criminal with a grenade in the mouth before their first exchange. He offers a helping hand after their fight, but is betrayed. Through all of this he tries to be the bigger man, because there are no ill feelings towards Damian, yet.

The moment this becomes too much is when Damian starts wearing a Robin costume, thats the moment his attitude towards Damian makes the biggest shift. Because that, not the attempts on his life, not his name, or him being the son of Bruce, THAT is an attack on him and what he has worked for. Thats the first time we see Tim attacking him without giving Damian a chance to explain, when he comes back wearing the costume.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

Dark Prince






http://miyuki-rin.tumblr.com

----------


## Aahz

> This


Is Damian really older? Wasn't he artificially aged?

----------


## Jackalope89

> Is Damian really older? Wasn't he artificially aged?


Maybe. Superman Reborn did warp reality, so it is possible Damian was born 3 years before Jon was.

----------


## CPSparkles

Tim didn't hate Damian because of his name. His dislike and doubt started after Damian *tested him*. However the major reason for his resentment that lingered and defined their relationship was Damian replacing him.

Since Tim was able to forgive Jason no reason he couldn't forgive Damian. Even more so we remember that Damian was already a hero on the path to redemption, Saved Tim's life, was someone Dick [the person who created,set and defined everything that is Robin] and Alfred considered an ally and suitable to wear the R. Jason at the time didn't have all those in his favour yet Tim seemed more willing to forgive him.

I know Secret Origins changed the way Damian became Robin by having Alfred forge a letter but I even without the letter I doubt Dick would have treated Damian differently.
A 10 year old with no one else, working as a hero and already helping the Bats out? Dick believed Tim was ready to go solo so he gave  Robin to the one most in need of that mantle. He would have done the same even if Damian wasn't Bruce's kid because that is what the Robin was created for.

----------


## TheCape

> Tim didn't hate Damian because of his name. His dislike and doubt started after Damian *tested him*. However the major reason for his resentment that lingered and defined their relationship was Damian replacing him.
> 
> *Since Tim was able to forgive Jason no reason he couldn't forgive Damian.* Even more so we remember that Damian was already a hero on the path to redemption, Saved Tim's life, was someone Dick [the person who created,set and defined everything that is Robin] and Alfred considered an ally and suitable to wear the R. Jason at the time didn't have all those in his favour yet Tim seemed more willing to forgive him.
> 
> I know Secret Origins changed the way Damian became Robin by having Alfred forge a letter but I even without the letter I doubt Dick would have treated Damian differently.
> A 10 year old with no one else, working as a hero and already helping the Bats out? Dick believed Tim was ready to go solo so he gave  Robin to the one most in need of that mantle. He would have done the same even if Damian wasn't Bruce's kid because that is what the Robin was created for.


People keep saying this, but it isn't true, Tim disliked Jason even more than Damian before the reboot, after their encounters in Infinite Crisis, BFTC and FacNic Robin series, he has nothing but contempt toward him, he released him from prison because he knew that Bruce didn't want him to rot on prison and the feeling was mutual. It was Lodbell after the reboot when they became friends, but those are, regardless of what DC said completely different characters, we don't even know if Jason actually tried to kill him in this continuity or how Under the Red Hood came to pass. With that being said, neither Damian or Tim had any problem with the other anymore, they aren't friends but they aren't at each other throats either since the Terminus arc in Tomasi's run.

----------


## Mataza

> Tim didn't hate Damian because of his name. His dislike and doubt started after Damian *tested him*. However the major reason for his resentment that lingered and defined their relationship was Damian replacing him.


It was before Damian took his mantle from him, it come from the fact that he threatened to do it.




> Since Tim was able to forgive Jason no reason he couldn't forgive Damian.


Tim never did forgive Jason. We got a universe reboot and magical always Red Robin status quo.




> Even more so we remember that Damian was already a hero on the path to redemption, Saved Tim's life


When did this happen?




> Tim seemed more willing to forgive [Jason]


This isnt really strange tho, Tim idolized Jason. 




> Dick believed Tim was ready to go solo so he gave  Robin to the one most in need of that mantle.


I dont think Tim being ready to give up being Robin was the issue, just Damian never having earned it. Tim placed a great importance on being Robin. By Damians own admision being Robin was just a stepping stone.
While you can think thats not a big deal, some people value some symbols, and theyll hate you for tearing them down. Nowadays Robin is the annoying brat nobody wants to work with. Everything Tim worked for simply got tore down to accomodate entitlement.
I dont think Tim would have had a problem if Dicks Robin was a good kid.




> He would have done the same even if Damian wasn't Bruce's kid because that is what the Robin was created for.


A disguise to help troubled kids feel better about themselves? thats pretty lame, but could be interpreted that way.

Now i think Damian earned it later down the line, it is as we know, a redemption story. But that doesnt change the fact that things happened.

And even now that we arent sure what the hell happened, the status quo from the past continuity is so strong that their dynamic is the same even when it makes no sense for it to be.

----------


## dietrich

QUOTE=Mataza;4207977]

@Mataza correction I meant in spite of his name Tim hated Damian.
Even though they were technically brothers being a Wayne didn't guarantee acceptance from Tim Wayne or Bruce wayne or even Dick.

Dick Grayson would have accepted Damian even if he wasn't Bruce's kid. At that point he had already turned his back on his mother in favour of becoming a hero.

You will have to show me how his name guarantees him anything in story. Outside of the narrative being the current Robin gives him leverage. Damian isn't Batman's 1st biological child so if the name was such a leverage Helena should have been ripping the benefits decades before Damian. Aside from the Son of Batman movie inclusion in anything else can be attributed to current Robin or character appeal [possible in works where his sole purpose is bio son one could argue the appeal is purely due to him being a Wayne but such works are few]

His name couldn't keep him under the bat office. it didn't guarantee that he would appear in the bat books. It didn't stop replacements coming. 

However I digress. We are talking in-story

----------


## Mataza

> @Mataza correction I meant in spite of his name Tim hated Damian.
> Even though they were technically brothers being a Wayne didn't guarantee acceptance from Tim Wayne or Bruce wayne or even Dick.


They were actual brothers, not just techically.





> Dick Grayson would have accepted Damian even if he wasn't Bruce's kid. At that point he had already turned his back on his mother in favour of becoming a hero.


With no connection to Bruce? At that point itd be just another troubled kid in a huge list of troubled kids. I cant say for sure Dick wouldnt have picked him, he may have tho. 





> You will have to show me how his name guarantees him anything in story.


Without the name he wouldnt even be there. Wouldnt even make sense to allow him into the cave if he wasnt Bruces son. Every consideration he ever had was because of that connection.
Deathstroke put it best, the massive compromise and breach in security that the kid represents, it is madness to allow him that. The only plausible reason for that is in his blood. There are plenty of troubled kids in the world and none of them got the access Damian did.

Just think of how similiar his circumstances would be to cass if he wasnt Bruces son, then think about how Bruce would have felt about a Cassandra that tried to kill one of his sons and actually murdered criminals, do you think shed be let on? Hed be in the same situation as Helena without that, at best. An outlier never to be fully accepted.

----------


## Arsenal

In-story, technically being a Wayne is the only reason Bruce lead a strike team to save Damian from Apokolips. So that (probably) has to count for something.

----------


## dietrich

> It was before Damian took his mantle from him, it come from the fact that he threatened to do it.
> 
> 
> Tim never did forgive Jason. We got a universe reboot and magical always Red Robin status quo.
> 
> 
> When did this happen?
> 
> 
> ...





Lame or not that is why Robin was created not to be a light or whatever spill they used to sell Tim but never backed up by the narrative
Damian earned Robin once Dick and Batman gave consent. He earned it when Alfred presented him with the outfit. he earned when Bruce gave consent. He earned it once he chose to become a hero and help those in need.

A lot of what happened changed once DC continuity changed. Nowadays Robin is a bratty kid who was willing to lay down his life twice to protect Gotham and to save the world. Get it right.

----------


## dietrich

> In-story, technically being a Wayne is the only reason Bruce lead a strike team to save Damian from Apokolips. So that (probably) has to count for something.


And why did he leave Kgbeast for dead? Why is he losing his shit after losing Selina? Why did he burn the DNA results without looking at them? Bruce doesn't reserve love for Wayne's alone.

Wayne didn't stop him sending Damian back to Talia. Or planning on sending him back again in Inc

----------


## Mataza

> Lame or not that is why Robin was created not to be a light or whatever spill they used to sell Tim but never backed up by the narrative


The point was that Robin had become more than that thanks to what Dick and Tim did.




> Damian earned Robin once Dick and Batman gave consent. He earned it when Alfred presented him with the outfit. he earned when Bruce gave consent.


Nope




> He earned it once he chose to become a hero and help those in need.


Yep

I dont think "earn" means what you think it means.




> Nowadays Robin is a bratty kid who was willing to lay down his life twice to protect Gotham and to save the world. Get it right.


Thats always been Robin. Nowadays Robin is literally the kid nobody wants to hang out with, if you dont think this is the case, you really dont get how Damian is perceived by the DCU at large. Even Clark is a bit wary of him.

----------


## Arsenal

> And why did he leave Kgbeast for dead? Why is he losing his shit after losing Selina? Why did he burn the DNA results without looking at them? Bruce doesn't reserve love for Wayne's alone.
> 
> Wayne didn't stop him sending Damian back to Talia. Or planning on sending him back again in Inc


I never claimed that Damian got any exclusive perks from being a Wayne, just that he does get some in-story perks for being one. 

Beside, Bruce's history of extremely questionable decisions regarding his kids is why I said it only probably counts.

----------


## dietrich

> They were actual brothers, not just techically.
> 
> 
> 
> With no connection to Bruce? At that point itd be just another troubled kid in a huge list of troubled kids. I cant say for sure Dick wouldnt have picked him, he may have tho. 
> 
> 
> 
> Without the name he wouldnt even be there. Wouldnt even make sense to allow him into the cave if he wasnt Bruces son. Every consideration he ever had was because of that connection.
> ...


Jason is let on. Bruce is cool with him doing his thing [killing] outside Gotham and forgave him for the thing's he did in Gotham including trying to kill all his son's.
I'm sure Dick did kill the Joker in one story.
Maybe it's a son thing not a Wayne thing. But Bruce also let Selina in even when she confessed to mass murder.

----------


## Jackalope89

> Jason is let on. Bruce is cool with him doing his thing [killing] outside Gotham and forgave him for the thing's he did in Gotham including trying to kill all his son's.
> I'm sure Dick did kill the Joker in one story.
> Maybe it's a son thing not a Wayne thing. But Bruce also let Selina in even when she confessed to mass murder.


To be fair, it seemed Bruce never believed Selina was the mass murderer. 

But back to Jason; Bruce did violently beat Jason up and was about to drag him (literally) to Arkham until Roy showed up and got Jason out of dodge. Took Jason a good long while to recover. Oh, and also dragged Jason to the place he died, unapologetically. To which Jason, even right now, still has PTSD flashbacks of.

----------


## dietrich

> The point was that Robin had become more than that thanks to what Dick and Tim did.
> 
> 
> Nope
> 
> 
> Yep
> 
> I dont think "earn" means what you think it means.
> ...


No because in-story writers have kept Batman dark Robin or not because that is popular. Sure Robin has accomplished a lot over the years thanks to all who've held the mantle . The cases just got more extreme [Dick wasn't a delinquent stealing tyres and Damian was a killer ]but the reason why it was created /purpose hasn't changed. It never became Batman's light. Canon stories don't offer evidence to support that.


Then can you please tell me how one earns Robin? How did Dick and Jason earn it? To help me understand.

Yet Clark allows his kid to spend time unsupervised with Damian. If I recall Clark only worried after Tim tried to kill his kid blaming him for thing's that might happen in the future by triggering the same solarflare in young Jon. The same Tim who has proven to be very unreliable. Parents worry. 

Some like him few don't most respect him all know he is a hero but feel free to provide examples proving otherwise even though that's got nothing to do with the point and doesn't change the fact that this
Robin as always is still a hero willing to lay down their life for others. Bratty or not. though you seem unable/unwilling to get it right

----------


## dietrich

> To be fair, it seemed Bruce never believed Selina was the mass murderer. 
> 
> But back to Jason; Bruce did violently beat Jason up and was about to drag him (literally) to Arkham until Roy showed up and got Jason out of dodge. Took Jason a good long while to recover. Oh, and also dragged Jason to the place he died, unapologetically. To which Jason, even right now, still has PTSD flashbacks of.


None of that changes that even after Jason had killed and tried to kill Bruce and his sons Bruce still let him in. This isn't about Penguin. It doesn't change that Bruce was willing to let in Jason so long as he only killed outside Gotham. Not sure what dragging Jason to the place he died has to do with Jason still being part of the bat family after killing.

Bruce can be shitty but that's not the point. The point is that Bruce is willing to let in son's who have broken his rules even when they are not Wayne's by blood.

He lets them in because he cares, they are family or he is at times written as a hypocrite when it comes to people he loves.

I thought he believed Selina was guilty and tried to help her escape.

----------


## Konja7

> Wayne didn't stop him sending Damian back to Talia. Or planning on sending him back again in Inc


Bruce doesn't exactly send Damian back to Talia. 

After Damian almost kill Tim (and Damian had already killed another person), Bruce send Damian back to Talia, because he wants Damian and Talia to escape.

Although the reason why Bruce lost contact with Damian seems to be due to the explosion.

----------


## nhienphan2808

> Tim idolised Jason


In the context of pre - new52 and for years from Tim’s appearance, this is a lie. The only Robin Tim idolize was Dick. He gave Jason passing thoughts as the Robin who died, and only refered to Jason when he thinks Bruce is wrong when Bruce has flashbacks towards Jason, “I’m not Jason!” He never knew the emotional impact Jason has upon Bruce as not Robin, but a son. Once he did realised Bruce loved Jason more than is good for His mental state, just as he realised in Dicks case, “the first born will always be the first born”, he in fact felt lost about his position in Bruce’s life and tried to work harder because of that insecurity. Once Jason came back a killer, it is all about the no kill code and justice. he has no Reason to even like Jason.

----------


## nhienphan2808

The scrapping of The first Robins history and inconsideration of Dicks role in both Tim and Damian’s development is everything wrong with them and the reboot in recent comics. The new52 Batman and Robin told us that “we were the best” but Dicks development and skills don’t show that he was even worthy to be Batman. You don’t just tell us that Dick taught Damian without showing Dicks superior skills, history and Damian’s growth. He is back to bratty kid before Bruce was his Batman. I agree with Mataza that his name is the only reason he was accepted by Bruce as of reboot. Preboot, It’s Dick and his ultimate definition of Robin that only the first could have that made him accept Damian. Damian didn’t have enough a relationship with Bruce to be accepted as Robin. It’s Dicks compassion and Tims understanding that helped. And even so, he was not the only Robin that has two Batmen. Bruce also didn’t accept Tim as first and Tim had to learn what Robin even is. It was Dicks trust in wee Tim and his relentless convincing that helped Tim develop into a Robin that Bruce needed. Both Tim and Damian lost their foundation now and only saying “fuck continuity” could make either of them Robin again.

----------


## dietrich

> The scrapping of The first Robins history and inconsideration of Dicks role in both Tim and Damian’s development is everything wrong with them and the reboot in recent comics. The new52 Batman and Robin told us that “we were the best” but Dicks development and skills don’t show that he was even worthy to be Batman. You don’t just tell us that Dick taught Damian without showing Dicks superior skills, history and Damian’s growth. He is back to bratty kid before Bruce was his Batman. I agree with Mataza that his name is the only reason he was accepted by Bruce as of reboot. Preboot, It’s Dick and his ultimate definition of Robin that only the first could have that made him accept Damian. Damian didn’t have enough a relationship with Bruce to be accepted as Robin. It’s Dicks compassion and Tims understanding that helped. And even so, he was not the only Robin that has two Batmen. Bruce also didn’t accept Tim as first and Tim had to learn what Robin even is. It was Dicks trust in wee Tim and his relentless convincing that helped Tim develop into a Robin that Bruce needed. Both Tim and Damian lost their foundation now and only saying “fuck continuity” could make either of them Robin again.


We are the best is subjective not objective. Damian's opinion.

Dick did teach Damian and his superior skills are shown in how he relates or handles Damian e.g in War of the Robins when Damian tries to gain acceptance by challenging the others. Dick's personality, social skills and approach [see the last 5 lines of your own comment] was the key to changing Damian.

He never stopped being bratty and he's never going to stop. Since when did bratty become a deciding factor in allies? Not to mention that Bruce gave his consent preboot so your own argument  counters your claim about Bruce only accepting Damian as Robin in the new 52 because of his name.
Damian like Batman carried his stories into the reboot. Bruce accepted him and left the duo in charge of Gotham while he did Batman Inc stuff before the reboot.

It was seeing 1st hand what a good job the duo were doing, trusting Dick, observing Damian for sometime and Alfred likely giving him a report that lead to Bruce's decision. Nothing to do with Tim.

Who said Damian was the only Robin who had 2 Batmen? Not sure what your last four lines have to do with the debate at hand but yep Dick Grayson is amazing. He's not just a great mentor but 100% worthy and proved that he can do the job [Batman] just fine and Bruce agrees. That is canon.

_Fuck continuity Tim is Robin again._ 
Damian has been Robin since Dickbats that has always been the continuity.

----------


## Darkcrusade25

Just read the new TT. Damian gets a little bit more character growth IMO.

----------


## dietrich

> Just read the new TT. Damian gets a little bit more character growth IMO.


I haven't read it yet but I saw a page on reddit *spoilers:*
 It is big moment for the character but I like the rival pairing more [my biking chicks]. I also I'm more interested in Jason and Damian. I hope we get more on that front. Also Damian seems to have forgotten how Secret IDs work 
*end of spoilers*

----------


## nhienphan2808

Dietrich I think you take my words quite too literally or I didn’t express it correctly. I just want to say some new comics can say their time with Dick happened, but their and Dicks own development in others don’t show it and that caused their bastardisation when Dick is offed by DC. Nobody knows why Tim is Robin anymore, his personality borders on crazy, he has no enotional support, and Tim seeley was the only writer that gave Damian his shoulder angel.

----------


## Arsenal

> I haven't read it yet but I saw a page on reddit *spoilers:*
>  It is big moment for the character but I like the rival pairing more [my biking chicks]. I also I'm more interested in Jason and Damian. I hope we get more on that front. Also Damian seems to have forgotten how Secret IDs work 
> *end of spoilers*


Like father, like son I suppose.

----------


## dietrich

> Dietrich I think you take my words quite too literally or I didnÂ’t express it correctly. I* just want to say some new comics can say their time with Dick happened, but their and Dicks own development in others donÂ’t show it* and that caused their bastardisation when Dick is offed by DC. Nobody knows why Tim is Robin anymore, his personality borders on crazy, he has no enotional support, and Tim seeley was the only writer that gave Damian his shoulder angel.


You are applying inconsistencies and continuity issues that relate just to Tim Drake to Damian as well. Everything relating Damian and Dick did happen. Their time did happen. Tim's time got erased and everything about his history and relationships was cut stitched and bastardised. that however has nothing to do with Dick and Damian's Time or developments from that time. 

E.g the part  from your comment I highlighted in bold is expressed incorrectly. 

*just want to say some new comics can say his [Tim's] time with Dick happened, but his [Tim's] and Dicks own development in others don’t show it.* 

No part of that sentence relates to Damian since the reboot didn't alter Bat and Robin Reborn or Dick's time as Batman. The only thing that new comics changed was that Dick and Damian searched for and found Bruce.

So your comments are correct but only in relation to Tim, RobinTim and Tim/Dick's dynamic.

Seeley might be the one that gave Damian a shoulder angel but he isn't the only writer that has carried their relationship or the developments from their time as B&R forward.

King, Synder, Moreci, Percy, Kelly and Lanzing, letson are some who show it in Rebirth.  Williamson's structured Gotham Resistance around them because of the relationship they developed from preboot, through reboot and into Rebirth.

Hope that helps clear things up/explain my point.

----------


## dietrich

> Like father, like son I suppose.


lol reminds me of the how it should have ended batman *spoilers:*
 would you like to know my secret Identity 
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Aahz

> Jason is let on. Bruce is cool with him doing his thing [killing] outside Gotham and forgave him for the thing's he did in Gotham including trying to kill all his son's.


Out side of BFTC (which was completly OOC), he never really tried to kill any Batfamily members.
Even in BFTC he iirc asked them to join him, and didn't really go activly after them.

----------


## Armor of God

Adam Glass interview

https://www.newsarama.com/43988-teen...athstroke.html

TT isn't ending any time soon, not that I ever thought it was going to but some people were worried based on the latest solicited cover.

----------


## dietrich

> Adam Glass interview
> 
> https://www.newsarama.com/43988-teen...athstroke.html
> 
> TT isn't ending any time soon, not that I ever thought it was going to but some people were worried based on the latest solicited cover.


Nothing about the Jason arc. I hope that isn't done.

----------


## dietrich

> Out side of BFTC (which was completly OOC), he never really tried to kill any Batfamily members.
> Even in BFTC he iirc asked them to join him, and didn't really go activly after them.


There was also B&R. He actively went after Dick and Damian in that didn't he.
Anyway Bruce will always let him in. He might get mad/disappointed and they might go through periods of estrangement but Bruce will still welcome him back because he is family and an ally. Bruce does work with people who have killed. Kate and more

----------


## Darkcrusade25

> Adam Glass interview
> 
> https://www.newsarama.com/43988-teen...athstroke.html
> 
> TT isn't ending any time soon, not that I ever thought it was going to but some people were worried based on the latest solicited cover.


Awesome. I hope glass gives us another 2-3 arcs. My biggest hope for the book right now is that we get 17 yr old Jon on this. Bring back the Super Sons and give Damian someone that will help him become a lighter person again.

----------


## adrikito

Damnit.. I liked it.. Now I want even more continue with this.. If this ends soon I will hate bendis forever.  :Mad: 




> Awesome. I hope glass gives us another 2-3 arcs. My biggest hope for the book right now is that we get 17 yr old Jon on this. Bring back the Super Sons and give Damian someone that will help him become a lighter person again.


You have supersons and Bendis promised that they will reunite again this year. 

*One character personality is the writer decision. Don´t expect miracles.*

----------


## Darkcrusade25

> Damnit.. I liked it.. Now I want even more continue with this.. If this ends soon I will hate bendis forever. 
> 
> 
> 
> You have supersons and Bendis promised that they will reunite again this year. 
> 
> *One character personality is the writer decision. Don´t expect miracles.*


True, but I want the new Super Sons now with post No Justice Damian + 17 yr old Jon. I'm hoping we get their new meet up this summer.

----------


## adrikito

> True, but I want the new Super Sons now with post No Justice Damian + 17 yr old Jon. I'm hoping we get their new meet up this summer.


I think that Bendis said that his encounter will be finishing this year(maybe in September)..

I hope that DC makes him a child again after Bendis run.. After his encounter in Bendis run the pedophiles(robinxsuperboy fanclub) fantasies will be even worst now that he is more old..  :Mad:  

I miss those years when Damian problem were the haters. Their hate is more easy to understand that this kind of people mind.

----------


## Darkcrusade25

> I think that Bendis said that his encounter will be finishing this year(maybe in September)..
> 
> I hope that DC makes him a child again after Bendis run.. After his encounter in Bendis run the pedophiles(robinxsuperboy fanclub) fantasies will be even worst now that he is more old..  I miss those years when Damian problem were the haters.


Dude i didn't even know that was a thing until someone mentioned it in reddit this week. I hate when people try to make friendships romantic, not even kids are safe from it.

----------


## adrikito

The first time that I saw Damian certain people said me.. He is asexual.. 

And *this kind of people*(the pedophiles) *make me regret that Damian is not really asexual*.. Less chances to see this kind of images with him.

Someone in 4chan said that what happened between Damian and Djinn(nothing, the kiss was interrupted) could be a pedophile thing (for Djinn real age) and many of the comments answering were of that kind of people who support the SS relationship.. :Mad:

----------


## Jackalope89

> The first time that I saw Damian certain people said me.. He is asexual.. 
> 
> And *this kind of people*(the pedophiles) *make me regret that Damian is not really asexual*.. Less chances to see this kind of images with him.
> 
> Someone in 4chan said that what happened between Damian and Djinn(nothing, the kiss was interrupted) could be a pedophile thing (for Djinn real age) and many of the comments answering to that were of that kind of people who support the SS relationship..


Well, until the last couple of years, he was 10-12 years old. Now that he's actually a teen, well, hormones.

But, yeah. Some fanart and fanfics out there just need to be burned. That's all I'll say about that.

But a good issue. Though, I think Crush may find her outlet a bit harder to accomplish than what she thinks.

*spoilers:*
Lobo is a certified immortal, banned from both Heaven and Hell
*end of spoilers*

----------


## adrikito

> But, yeah. Some fanart and fanfics out there just need to be burned. That's all I'll say about that.


This is the problem.. That some fanarts deserve to be erased. 

Fanfics.. Of course, there are no limits for this kind of fantasies..




> *spoilers:*
> Lobo is a certified immortal, banned from both Heaven and Hell
> *end of spoilers*


Hahahahahaha.

Maybe the LIMBO is still one option for him.  :Wink:

----------


## Darkcrusade25

I will say this, the current TT run has made me a Damian fan. I only wish he had his own team name instead of TT. Each gen should have their own name. JL,TT,Outlaws,YJ.

----------


## adrikito

They had their own Headquarters the Mercy Hall(not Titans tower).. Is something..




> I will say this, the current TT run has made me a Damian fan. I only wish he had his own team name instead of TT. Each gen should have their own name. JL,TT,Outlaws,YJ.


Maybe you should read *Robin:Son of Batman*(13 issues) too.

----------


## adrikito

> lol reminds me of the how it should have ended batman *spoilers:*
>  would you like to know my secret Identity 
> *end of spoilers*


In reddit they said the same joke.




> TT isn't ending any time soon, not that I ever thought it was going to but some people were worried based on the latest solicited cover.


I hope that you are right in that. With Lobo here I know that the May solicitations are not the ending but.. After heard that Titans was cancelled, I am scared for see them following the same fate..

----------


## Fergus

Don't see anything wrong in the Damian/ Djinn relationship. Glass said she's like a 16/17 year old due to her experiences. I can't stand fans who get so involved and upset over Fictional relationships.

However I wasn't aware 13 year old's date. I have a 12 year old [13 in Oct] and noway is she going to start courting so young.

----------


## Fergus

> I will say this, the current TT run has made me a Damian fan. I only wish he had his own team name instead of TT. Each gen should have their own name. JL,TT,Outlaws,YJ.


This team is solid. I was surprised by just how much I like these new kids.

----------


## TheCape

> Don't see anything wrong in the Damian/ Djinn relationship. Glass said she's like a 16/17 year old due to her experiences. I can't stand fans who get so involved and upset over Fictional relationships.
> 
> However I wasn't aware 13 year old's date. I have a 12 year old [13 in Oct] and noway is she going to start courting so young.


You would be surprised how young are some teenagers when they star dating, i had a friend that did have a relationship with a girl of 17 when he was 13 (he was mature for his age)

----------


## adrikito

> Don't see anything wrong in the Damian/ Djinn relationship. Glass said she's like a 16/17 year old due to her experiences. I can't stand fans who get so involved and upset over Fictional relationships.
> 
> However I wasn't aware 13 year old's date. I have a 12 year old [13 in Oct] and noway is she going to start courting so young.


He said 14 or 15..

However, I remember that he changed Djinn age previously.. Maybe you are remembering another interview..




> This team is solid. I was surprised by just how much I like these new kids.


Yeah. I hope that we can continue with them during a long time.

----------


## adrikito

I put this here because I considered it one good image(even funny). 

teen titans damian wayne robin djinn.jpg

----------


## dietrich

I just realised how hilarious this cover is.
Batman takes out Scarecrow and is holding Joker in a head lock
Selina takes down Penguin
Damian is showing Bane something on his phone or is he taking a selfie
Dick is taking a cookie break

----------


## dietrich

Teen Titans was solid.

Djinn's story was very compelling
RoundHouse's tale was touching, his home scene was full of warmth and Mama Wu is an instant like.
The Junior heroes burn was on point.
The Oprah and Jackie commentary, The kenan shout out all clever and welcome.

This issue was solid aside from Glass having Damian say he had a choice. Damian didn't have a choice or rather he had as much choice as a 10 year in those exact circumstances has .

I don't think Adam Glass understands or cares to Understand Damian and that one panel seals it.

Aside from that one BIG issue with Damian's characterisation it was a solid issue and of course it all ends with Deathstroke coming in just as my boy's about to seal the deal with a cock-block.

Slade you Bastard.

----------


## dietrich

> I put this here because I considered it one good image(even funny). 
> 
> teen titans damian wayne robin djinn.jpg


This is sweet. While I prefer djinn and Crush [that one issue was just so good] Djinn is a good fit for Damian. 

On the old threads We used to joke about what love interest he would settle for.  Which mere mortal was good enough not just for Damian. Son of the Bat and Grandson to the Demon but also for Mama Talia.

No character ever really seemed to gel 100%. 

Djinn is the one. She has the type of poise and carriage that makes her fit for Royalty.
She's on another level to the tweens and teens in the DCU. Powerful enough, extraordinary enough  that Damian can feel superior and the Al Ghul's can exploit her as an asset.

----------


## Arsenal

> Teen Titans was solid.
> 
> Djinn's story was very compelling
> RoundHouse's tale was touching, his home scene was full of warmth and Mama Wu is an instant like.
> The Junior heroes burn was on point.
> The Oprah and Jackie commentary, The kenan shout out all clever and welcome.
> 
> This issue was solid aside from Glass having Damian say he had a choice. Damian didn't have a choice or rather he had as much choice as a 10 year in those exact circumstances has .
> 
> ...


Slade Wilson: Messing up Robins’ lives since 1980. Gotta appreciate that consistency.

----------


## Konja7

> The first time that I saw Damian certain people said me.. He is asexual.. 
> 
> And *this kind of people*(the pedophiles) *make me regret that Damian is not really asexual*.. Less chances to see this kind of images with him.
> 
> Someone in 4chan said that what happened between Damian and Djinn(nothing, the kiss was interrupted) could be a pedophile thing (for Djinn real age) and many of the comments answering were of that kind of people who support the SS relationship..


Some things to mention:

- Asexuality is just lack of sexual attraction. Asexuals still can have relationships and sex.

- Damian being asexual or not won't stop some fans from ship Damian with Jon or other character.

----------


## TheCape

> Some thing to mention:
> 
> - *Asexuality is just lack of sexual attraction. Asexuals still can have relationships and sex.*
> 
> - Damian being asexual or not won't stop some fans from ship Damian with Jon or other character.


This!, i can't believe how many people mistake asexuality for aromantic.

----------


## dietrich

Okay this is funny

----------


## dietrich

Who the heck is Adam Gallagher and why do fans want him to play Damian

I hate when fans do that kind of thing. It's the kiss of death.

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/JarrulusX

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/Bubing323

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich



----------


## adrikito

> I just realised how hilarious this cover is.
> Batman takes out Scarecrow and is holding Joker in a head lock
> Selina takes down Penguin
> Damian is showing Bane something on his phone or is he taking a selfie
> Dick is taking a cookie break


I am even more surprised that I discovered Bane presence in this image recently.. 

Despite I know that he deserves this the rest are part of the oldest villains of batman, for this I am grateful for his presence here.

----------


## dietrich

Some interesting takes on Damian. Don't quite get the 2nd version [old timey Damian?] but it's a cool piece of art.





https://twitter.com/dami__28

----------


## adrikito

> 


I thought  that I should wait until another TIMESKIP to see Damian in a situation like this.. I was wrong..





> 


Usually, I ignore each SS image that I found in internet but.. Is the 2nd time that I see this and I think that the person who made this is one amazing artist

----------


## dietrich

Damian Wayne



From what I gather this is a healing book about Damian

----------


## adrikito

> Some interesting takes on Damian. Don't quite get the 2nd version [old timey Damian?] but it's a cool piece of art.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/dami__28


Are you sure that the character in the 2nd image is Damian? With that expression he reminds me Superkid.

----------


## dietrich

SuperSons by GlitterDC





https://twitter.com/glitter_dc

----------


## dietrich

> Are you sure that the character in the 2nd image is Damian? With that expression he reminds me Superkid.


yep that's Damian.
This is the Superkid version

----------


## TheCape

> SuperSons by GlitterDC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/glitter_dc


This is vaguely familiar to me, but i can't place from where.

----------


## dietrich

> This is vaguely familiar to me, but i can't place from where.


It was tagged as something Knights if that helps. It wasn't all in English

----------


## Konja7

> This is vaguely familiar to me, but i can't place from where.





> It was tagged as something Knights if that helps. It wasn't all in English


I don't know about Knights. 

However, this seems to be a fanart of Damian and Jon as Idols in anime.

----------


## TheCape

> It was tagged as something Knights if that helps. It wasn't all in English


Not really, but thanks for trying.

----------


## adrikito

> yep that's Damian.
> This is the Superkid version


I see him angry.. I think that the artist made the both characters faces finishing the images and was very tired and confused the characters..

----------


## Sergard

> Not really, but thanks for trying.


Does this help? (Source)

----------


## dietrich

> Does this help? (Source)


Ahh thanks a lot.

----------


## dietrich

Daddy Bruce is adorable and Damian's believe in his Dad was heartwarming then No justice and puberty hit. Sigh

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

from Son of Batman



https://twitter.com/JarrulusX

----------


## dietrich

SouthSons



https://twitter.com/a__v__c__d

----------


## dietrich

Damian



https://twitter.com/airair_ii

----------


## adrikito

> from Son of Batman
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/JarrulusX


I saw the image yesterday but.. Watching Damian state here I didn´t know if show this in one appreciation topic was a good idea. Maybe I was wrong, the person who made this is one excellent artist




> Damian
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/airair_ii


Damian Beyond with Bat-Damian costume..

----------


## dietrich

> I saw the image yesterday but.. Watching Damian state here I didn´t know if show this in one appreciation topic was a good idea. Maybe I was wrong, the person who made this is one excellent artist


I don't think it matters. We are used to seeing heroes beat up so don't think it's a problem. We had his death scene in the last thread.

----------


## Armor of God

This guy will be voicing Damian in TMNT crossover film
https://www.instagram.com/p/BuKLEgfHfYK/

Also apparantely it will be PG-13 and directed by Sam Liu so it'll be a step above those Unlimited films.

----------


## Rac7d*

> This guy will be voicing Damian in TMNT crossover film
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BuKLEgfHfYK/
> 
> Also apparantely it will be PG-13 and directed by Sam Liu so it'll be a step above those Unlimited films.


why is it an old man

----------


## dietrich

> why is it an old man


For a voice actor that doesn't matter because it's the voice that matters.
Maybe he's an old guy with a youthful distinguished voice. What you should be complaining about is the fact that he is holding the wrong Robin. But since it's Dick Grayson That's okay. Scared Cow and all.

----------


## CPSparkles

TT was good but I had an issue with Damian revealing his secret identity to Djinn. That's not something he would do. That's just oCC and endangers his family. I don't like that.

----------


## CPSparkles

> 


Bruce carrying little Damian is so sweet. So protective and caring for his littlest bird.

"I had to save my son". My poor heart. I miss this book and this Bruce.

----------


## CPSparkles

Calm down Damian, if you're good Bruce might let you ride his JL Unicorn



https://twitter.com/clotdrawing

----------


## CPSparkles

Two Robin's Dick and Damian



https://twitter.com/MayhB

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/MayhB

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## dietrich

> TT was good but I had an issue with Damian revealing his secret identity to Djinn. That's not something he would do. That's just oCC and endangers his family. I don't like that.


Yep. Didn't seem in character to me either.

----------


## Arsenal

> Yep. Didn't seem in character to me either.


Teens have been making questionable decisions over women for centuries so I didn’t think much of it.

----------


## dietrich

[QUOTE=CPSparkles

[/QUOTE]

What he means Damian is you are a wonderfully welcome unexpected gift.

----------


## dietrich

> Teens have been making questionable decisions over women for centuries so I didn’t think much of it.


They have but Damian isn't a regular teen. He is a kid that doesn't even make chitchat because everything is on a need to know basis. He isn't trusting at all, very serious about this and has had this drummed into him from birth.

I'm sorry but I don't buy it and it's not like he is shown to be smitten or anything. Unless it's her magic this is yet another out of character moment.

----------


## dietrich

He says with REd eyes

https://twitter.com/gothamtwinks

----------


## Arsenal

> They have but Damian isn't a regular teen. He is a kid that doesn't even make chitchat because everything is on a need to know basis. He isn't trusting at all, very serious about this and has had this drummed into him from birth.
> 
> I'm sorry but I don't buy it and it's not like he is shown to be smitten or anything. Unless it's her magic this is yet another out of character moment.


That’s a fair point, I can just see him start to make errors in judgement the more he starts experiencing these (relatively) normal kid moments that conflict with his training.

Plus, like you said, her magic might’ve influenced it too.

----------


## Mataza

> They have but Damian isn't a regular teen. He is a kid that doesn't even make chitchat because everything is on a need to know basis. He isn't trusting at all, very serious about this and has had this drummed into him from birth.
> 
> I'm sorry but I don't buy it and it's not like he is shown to be smitten or anything. Unless it's her magic this is yet another out of character moment.


Oh come on! You cant be serious.
The whole point of Damians development is that despite appearances he cares and feels just like anybody else. That who he seems to be is a front.
Arsenal is right btw, and this is the entire reason they aged him to 13, so he could have these kinds of stories.

----------


## dietrich

Discarded Metal Cover Layout




https://twitter.com/stjepansejic

----------


## dietrich

> Oh come on! You cant be serious.
> The whole point of Damians development is that despite appearances he cares and feels just like anybody else. That who he seems to be is a front.
> Arsenal is right btw, and this is the entire reason they aged him to 13, so he could have these kinds of stories.


That doesn't mean that he's going to drop what is now conditioned behaviour or change his nature. If he's unable to completely drop the front for Dick Grayson. Can't open up easily to Jon Kent then he isn't going to reveal an important thing like his identity to Djinn.

This isn't like sharing feelings this is bigger. Heroes don't keep their identity secret because they lack feelings. They keep it secret to protect themselves and the people close to them.

Caring and feeling doesn't stop guarded person from being cagey.

----------


## Mataza

> That doesn't mean that he's going to dropped what is now his nature or conditioned behaviour. If he's unable to completely drop the front for Dick Grayson. Can't open up easily to Jon Kent then he isn't going to reveal an important thing like his identity to Djinn.
> 
> This isn't like sharing feelings this is bigger. Heroes don't keep their identity secret because they lack feelings. They keep it secret to protect themselves and the people close to them.


And this is a kid thats experiencing love for the first time, he has absolutely no defenses or training that can possibly help against that. He is just like everybody else.
This is an important experience to him. Heck, if anything being weak against women runs in his blood.

----------


## TheCape

I don't consider impossible for Damian to eventually reveal his identity to Djinn, even a guarded person like him would feel the need to trust people outside the family, but i think that Glass should have give more time to the relationship before getting there, but alas, that would require a lot of long term arcs and planning that modern comics don't do these days.

----------


## Arsenal

Glasss run wouldve greatly benefited if it started at TT #1 instead of #20. Would make moments like the annual, the betrayal or last issue have more weight to them if he had more time to flesh the story out some more.

----------


## dietrich

> And this is a kid thats experiencing love for the first time, he has absolutely no defenses or training that can possibly help against that. He is just like everybody else.
> This is an important experience to him. Heck, if anything being weak against women runs in his blood.


He's experiencing love? That's news to me. We've had no evidence of this. No evidence that he has romantic feelings for her. If he was that smitten going to view Deathstroke's empty cell would wait. 
If it was such an important experience that he prioritised it over duty then he wouldn't have been so quick to put the mask when the message came. A teenage boy would try to pick back up where they left off or ignored the alarm.


Tragic back story's can affect us leading to emotional connection but his words and tone right before he told her his name didn't convey that level of connection or vulnerability.

Women. Wayne Kryptonite.

----------


## TheCape

> He's experiencing love? That's news to me. We've had no evidence of this. No evidence that he has romantic feelings for her. If he was that smitten going to view Deathstroke's empty cell would wait. 
> If it was such an important experience that he prioritised it over duty then he wouldn't have been so quick to put the mask when the message came. A teenage boy would try to pick back up where they left off or ignored the alarm.
> 
> 
> Tragic back story's can affect us leading to emotional connection but his words and tone right before he told her his name didn't convey that level of connection or vulnerability.
> 
> Women. Wayne Kryptonite.


He is definetly has a crush on her, is why Red Arrow told Djinn how distracting she was being toward him and how that could affect in a negative way to the team during the figth with Lady Vic, the groundwork is still a bit weak thougth, as i said before, althougth i don't find these developments impossible, they needed more time.

For another side, he is Bruce son, we know that he never made the best decision regarding women, so maybe we are seeing more of that.

----------


## dietrich

> Glass’s run would’ve greatly benefited if it started at TT #1 instead of #20. Would make moments like the annual, the “betrayal” or last issue have more weight to them if he had more time to flesh the story out some more.


This. He's got great idea and the story is interesting but a lot of the set up and fun stuff [Jason and Damian working together] happened off page.

It irks me that it's the Damian arcs that have this problem. Crush and RoundHouse I like the way he is setting them up. I guess it makes sense since they are brand new so it's more important to flesh them out.

----------


## Mataza

> A *normal* teenage boy would try to pick back up where they left off or ignored the alarm.


And thats where Damian is different. He is still a teenage boy, he will let this girl in, because he has no defenses against that, no experience, the league couldnt prepare him for this, he left too young, and life couldnt prepare him for that either. He is letting himself be vulnerable, maybe get hurt. But his sense of duty is too strong to let anybody else get hurt over it. 

I thought the development was rushed, but handled well.

----------


## dietrich

> He is definetly has a crush on her, is why Red Arrow told Djinn how distracting she was being toward him and how that could affect in a negative way to the team during the figth with Lady Vic, the groundwork is still a bit weak thougth, as i said before, althougth i don't find these developments impossible, they needed more time.
> 
> For another side, he is Bruce son, we know that he never made the best decision regarding women, so maybe we are seeing more of that.


Except in that issue her comment wasn't backed up. We saw Djinn getting close, Damian confused because he was blindsided and that was it. She was making moves he wasn't. I think there was a part where he worried for her safety in the attack but she not the only one he worried about.

Emi thought Djinn was unprofessional and might distract Damian but we never saw Damian distracted so Emi was just making assumption. The only time we've seen Damian get distracted and lose it ironically was when Emi got hurt.

----------


## dietrich

Damian is a teenage boy but he isn't a normal teenage boy and we don't know what the league prepared him for [doubt they prepared him for girls]but he certainly doesn't react to a lot of thing like a normal kid would and he was thought that feelings and showing emotions is a sign of weakness.

He spent an afternoon holding hands with Maps that didn't even raise a blush so he clearly doesn't lose himself when in close contact with a pretty girl.

----------


## TheCape

> Except in that issue her comment wasn't backed up. We saw Djinn getting close, Damian confused because he was blindsided and that was it. She was making moves he wasn't. I think there was a part where he worried for her safety in the attack but she not the only one he worried about.
> 
> Emi thought Djinn was unprofessional and might distract Damian but we never saw Damian distracted so Emi was just making assumption. The only time we've seen Damian get distracted and lose it ironically was when Emi got hurt.


Yes, the story doesn't make completly clear, but is obvious that it was Glass intention, especially since that scene in the hospital when they have the coms open, is a pretty common trope in this kind of set up. So in my opinion this is more of Glass having an idea of where he wants to go but sort of skipping steps that he should have taken. Interaction outside the field between the two is one one of then. Of course the other possibility is a more darker one, that maybe Djinn has been influencing Damian with her powers by accident, kind of similar to something that Raven did Dick in the 80s....but i really don't want that for Damian, that would be pretty awfull.

----------


## dietrich

> Yes, the story doesn't make completly clear, but is obvious that it was Glass intention, especially since that scene in the hospital when they have the coms open, is a pretty common trope in this kind of set up. So in my opinion this is more of Glass having an idea of where he wants to go but sort of skipping steps that he should have taken. Interaction outside the field between the two is one one of then. Of course the other possibility is a more darker one, that maybe Djinn has been influencing Damian with her powers by accident, kind of similar to something that Raven did Dick in the 80s....but i really don't want that for Damian, that would be pretty awfull.


It's not that I don't think he can open up it's just that when other titles show him still guarded around friendly and family that he trusts his behaviour here is an exception. An outlier.

I don't want it to be magic which might mean she's evil and I'm sure there is supposed to be a traitor in the group.

Does her magic work by accident?

----------


## TheCape

> It's not that I don't think he can open up it's just that when other titles show him still guarded around friendly and family that he trusts his behaviour here is an exception. An outlier.
> 
> I don't want it to be magic which might mean she's evil and I'm sure there is supposed to be a traitor in the group.
> 
> Does her magic work by accident?


Not as far as i know, but these kind of plot aren't weird in comic books, especially with teenagers and of course a traitor storyline for the TT is a tradition (a pretty bad one). I was just throwing that as an alternative possibility, i really hope that it doesn't go there. Still Djinn's past is going to come back to haunt her at some point, but who knows in what way, lets just hope that is at least entertaining.

----------


## Armor of God

> Discarded Metal Cover Layout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/stjepansejic


Damn, Goliath is a beast there and speaking of, I miss Goliath, when was the last time he showed up anyway?

----------


## dietrich

> Damn, Goliath is a beast there and speaking of, I miss Goliath, when was the last time he showed up anyway?


Percy's Teen Titans the issue when they save Beast Boy I think

----------


## Arsenal

Goliath needs to make a come back.

----------


## adrikito

> Discarded Metal Cover Layout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/stjepansejic


I miss goliath..




> Calm down Damian, if you're good Bruce might let you ride his JL Unicorn
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/clotdrawing


BAH.. Who needs one unicorn? He has Goliath

----------


## adrikito

> TT was good but I had an issue with Damian revealing his secret identity to Djinn. That's not something he would do. That's just oCC and endangers his family. I don't like that.


We knew that this would happen some day. He is following his father steps:

I AM BATMAN.. YOU WANT TO KNOW MY SECRET IDENTITY?




> This guy will be voicing Damian in TMNT crossover film
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BuKLEgfHfYK/
> 
> Also apparantely it will be PG-13 and directed by Sam Liu so it'll be a step above those Unlimited films.


I am surprised about that.. I imaginated someone younger..




> TT was good but I had an issue with Damian revealing his secret identity to Djinn. That's not something he would do. That's just oCC and endangers his family. I don't like that.





> They have but Damian isn't a regular teen. He is a kid that doesn't even make chitchat because everything is on a need to know basis. He isn't trusting at all, very serious about this and has had this drummed into him from birth.
> 
> I'm sorry but I don't buy it and it's not like he is shown to be smitten or anything. Unless it's her magic this is yet another out of character moment.


A moment of weakness.

Her magic? He said that he didn´t want her magic to cure him.. This is the real reason:




> *Arsenal is right. This is the entire reason they aged him to 13, so he could have these kinds of stories.*

----------


## CPSparkles

> SouthSons
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/a__v__c__d


Soooooo cute.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I miss goliath..
> 
> 
> 
> BAH.. Who needs one unicorn? He has Goliath


He also has a Dragon that he rescued with his best bro




I miss Goliath too

----------


## CPSparkles

> Who the heck is Adam Gallagher and why do fans want him to play Damian
> 
> I hate when fans do that kind of thing. It's the kiss of death.


He's an Actor from The Umbrella Academy on Netflix

----------


## CPSparkles

> Goliath needs to make a come back.


He was such a unique pet and unique means of travel. I wish all writers would make him Damian's Regular Robin Ride  but not sure that fits every story.

I mean where exactly would one pack a Goliath?  in an urban setting? 

I just assume he's with Maya in the Clock Tower eating Lobster Ramen or he's in Hamilton.

----------


## CPSparkles

Supersons

----------


## CPSparkles

http://ectology.tumblr.com

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian in a jumper

----------


## CPSparkles

do you have no dignity, Thomas?

you mean, do I have the Wayne talent for dramatics?

tt.

https://brucewaynehomeforangrychildren.tumblr.com

----------


## CPSparkles

https://virtualmockingbird.tumblr.com

----------


## CPSparkles

*Face my wrath Gorgonzola Troll!* Rebirth Nightwing #1

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian and Titus



http://chicken-sketchies.tumblr.com

----------


## CPSparkles

> We knew that this would happen some day. He is following his father steps:
> 
> I AM BATMAN.. YOU WANT TO KNOW MY SECRET IDENTITY?
> 
> 
> 
> I am surprised about that.. I imaginated someone younger..
> 
> 
> ...


We knew it would happen but it happened too fast and without enough reason or setup to land.

I agree that he was aged up so we can have stories like this but the writer didn't earn it. He did not do the necessary leg work for this to be believable and it doesn't match how Damian in other titles act.

Like father like son I guess.

----------


## Jackalope89

Not what Jon meant, but lol.

----------


## CPSparkles

Robins




http://romyjones.tumblr.com

----------


## CPSparkles

> Not what Jon meant, but lol.


Damian Wayne DC's Resident Roast Master

----------


## babybats

Fell out of comics for a few weeks, but finally got back and caught up on TT.  Also wasn't into the Damian/Djinn scene.  Like others have said, it felt OOC and not earned.  Damian's not going to reveal his identity because _there's a pretty girl in front of him._  Maybe he would if he really had an emotional connection with her.  But they've hardly interacted.  I've always disliked the kind of romance writing that just puts a boy and a girl together and doesn't make an effort to develop them being together.  They just are.  Because.  Boy and girl.  :/ 

At least with Djinn and Crush we saw them bonding and we know Crush is the kind of emotionally damaged that makes falling in love too quickly possible.  I liked her bits (especially after reading her part in that Valentines Day special) and Emiko is growing on me.  The Roundhouse and Wallace part was also really cute.  The only part of this team I'm not really digging is Djinn's backstory because it was a bit of a let down with how obvious it was after all that teasing of some big mystery.  (And idk, related to a big scary demon that makes her do bad stuff--bit too similar to Raven for me.)  

But I'm honestly just a little tired of Damian's current arc and kinda can't wait for it to be over.  The team are all really cool and I want to see more of them but the writing (and sometimes the art) has been lacking for me lately.

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/i/status/1099566804563705856

Damian and Jason

----------


## dietrich

Smile Serious boy



https://twitter.com/airair_ii

----------


## dietrich

> Fell out of comics for a few weeks, but finally got back and caught up on TT.  Also wasn't into the Damian/Djinn scene.  Like others have said, it felt OOC and not earned.  Damian's not going to reveal his identity because _there's a pretty girl in front of him._  Maybe he would if he really had an emotional connection with her.  But they've hardly interacted.  I've always disliked the kind of romance writing that just puts a boy and a girl together and doesn't make an effort to develop them being together.  They just are.  Because.  Boy and girl.  :/ 
> 
> At least with Djinn and Crush we saw them bonding and we know Crush is the kind of emotionally damaged that makes falling in love too quickly possible.  I liked her bits (especially after reading her part in that Valentines Day special) and Emiko is growing on me.  The Roundhouse and Wallace part was also really cute.  The only part of this team I'm not really digging is Djinn's backstory because it was a bit of a let down with how obvious it was after all that teasing of some big mystery.  (And idk, related to a big scary demon that makes her do bad stuff--bit too similar to Raven for me.)  
> 
> But I'm honestly just a little tired of Damian's current arc and kinda can't wait for it to be over.  The team are all really cool and I want to see more of them but the writing (and sometimes the art) has been lacking for me lately.


I too noted the Raven similarities but didn't really mind it.
I also liked the setting and feel of her story [visuals and tone not narrative which was quite generic]. We always knew it was going to be Arabia but I didn't expect it to be so rich and flavoursome.

I'm feeling and loving everyone expect Damian which is just unfortunate.

Not feeling the big head art but i like that it's individual and Damian doesn't look Caucasian.

----------


## dietrich

*Me and my Dad*



https://twitter.com/kurachi93

*And my Friend*

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/okayu0317

----------


## dietrich

Lol those earings Jason is slowly morphing into fingerless gloves Conner.

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/onipilot

----------


## adrikito

> Smile Serious boy
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/airair_ii


This should be the TRUE appearance of bat-damian... Better than make him bald.




> https://twitter.com/i/status/1099566804563705856
> 
> Damian and Jason


I liked this giff.. But watching his profile images, I think that I am not interested in watch more images from his twitter.

----------


## BenThousan

I think Damian does not really feel anything for Djinn. What happened in the last issue (the "kiss" and that Damian revealed his identity) is the result of her ring's power.

----------


## adrikito

> He also has a Dragon that he rescued with his best bro
> 
> 
> 
> I miss Goliath too


I almost  forgot him.




> I think Damian does not really feel anything for Djinn. What happened in the last issue (the "kiss" and that Damian revealed his identity) is the result of her ring's power.


So.. You think that all Damian mistakes related with her are the ring fault? I doubt it(he can´t fall in love?).. I hope that you are wrong this is what those Robinxsuperkid fags want.  :Mad:   :Mad: 

Djinn, Emiko, Maya, Maps... No matter the girl, but give him one girlfriend DC.. She can´t be worst than the worst of them.

----------


## dietrich

> This should be the TRUE appearance of bat-damian... Better than make him bald.
> 
> 
> 
> I liked this giff.. But watching his profile images, I think that I am not interested in watch more images from his twitter.


Because he's a shipper? Sadly when it comes to the Robin's 98% of fan made stuff come from fans who like/have them in unquestionable or illegal-arse ships.

It's a thing that is. I've seen one artist that I like who doesn't ship Damian or the other boys in some inappropriate way and that artist only produces damian Raven stuff.

Though Glitter-dc doesn't do anything inappropriate he just seems to like Supersons. You don't need to watch his stuff but dude enough with the negativity. We get it you don't like supersons you don't need to rag on the creator or make snide comments when he is one of the few that's inoffensive and not even slashy.

----------


## dietrich

> I almost  forgot him.
> 
> 
> 
> So.. You think that all Damian mistakes related with her are the ring fault? I doubt it(he can´t fall in love?).. I hope that you are wrong this is what those Robinxsuperkid fags want.  
> 
> Djinn, Emiko, Maya, Maps... No matter the girl, but give him one girlfriend DC.. She can´t be worst than the worst of them.


Dude as a gay man I do not appreciate you using that term. I mean WTF. Enough. Even if DC married Damian off to a girl Damian Slash will persist.
And for your information most people who indulge in these Yaoi ships are female. Straight women and girls not Fags.

----------


## dietrich

The band

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/vagusell

----------


## BenThousan

> So.. You think that all Damian mistakes related with her are the ring fault? I doubt it(he can´t fall in love?).. I hope that you are wrong this is what those Robinxsuperkid fags want.  
> 
> Djinn, Emiko, Maya, Maps... No matter the girl, but give him one girlfriend DC.. She can´t be worst than the worst of them.


I did not say that I do not like the idea of Damian having a "girlfriend", I just said that his relationship with Djinn is because of her ring. If in the end it turns out that he genuinely likes Djinn, it would seem good to me but I prefer Maya.

----------


## CPSparkles

> The band




And then I remember that Damian is actually in a Band. This something that happened in a comic and it gives me joy.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

> I almost  forgot him.
> 
> 
> 
> So.. You think that all Damian mistakes related with her are the ring fault? I doubt it(he can´t fall in love?).. I hope that you are wrong this is what those Robinxsuperkid fags want.  
> 
> Djinn, Emiko, Maya, Maps... No matter the girl, but give him one girlfriend DC.. She can´t be worst than the worst of them.


That's a very offensive man. Why does this bother you so much that you have to use such hateful words? Dami9an is fictional. A fictional character isn't worth stressing this much over and as others have mentioned over and over Nothing in the comics is ever going to change a shippers mind.

Clark Kent has been with women for how long yet fans still imagine him with Bruce. All you are doing is killing the vibe for us here with this thread by constantly bringing this topic up. No one cares.

That ship will carry on sailing just like the ones with Dick, Jason, Colin, Maya, Maps, Bruce etc because canon means nothing to these people.

So can we just stop bringing such up on these threads. I don't see these kind of complaints on other appreciation threads only on this one. I wonder why?

----------


## dietrich

> And then I remember that Damian is actually in a Band. This something that happened in a comic and it gives me joy.


Damian is a band Ho! not a one band type of guy  :Stick Out Tongue:  he's like the dude from Blur and Gorillaz.

----------


## Arsenal

> And then I remember that Damian is actually in a Band. This something that happened in a comic and it gives me joy.


Don’t him and Jon’s band make an appearance in the final issue of Dark Nights: Metal?

----------


## Jackalope89

> Don’t him and Jon’s band make an appearance in the final issue of Dark Nights: Metal?


Yep. I think Alfred was on drums.

----------


## adrikito

> Dude as a gay man I do not appreciate you using that term. I mean WTF. Enough. Even if DC married Damian off to a girl Damian Slash will persist.*
> And for your information most people who indulge in these Yaoi ships are female. Straight women and girls not Fags*.


Sorry, I am not one real english speaker and sometimes I forgot that word meaning... I only remembered that the people use this sometimes to insult(4chan is a bad influence for everyone)..

....Your comment don´t surprise me.. They saw them cute.. For this they want this..

What should damian to do to recover his old haters? I prefer thousands of haters than this kind of love.




> The band


ehhhhhhhhh... Cass? 

Who is this character that is not a Robin? I was thinking in Cass but... in that case the artist could have made her face more feminine




> I did not say that I do not like the idea of Damian having a "girlfriend", I just said that his relationship with Djinn is because of her ring. If in the end it turns out that he genuinely likes Djinn, it would seem good to me but I prefer Maya.


Maya and Maps were great.. I prefer the Maya but... 

*I think that one DamianxMaps would have had a very powerful effect on the world, even more than robinxsuperkid that would exist but probably be less annoying because the people would saw Maps as Damian perfect match.*

----------


## Mataza

Somethingfag is a very common slang to denote a fan of something.

It's not appropriate to use it in places where speech is policed tho.

----------


## adrikito

> That's a very offensive man. Why does this bother you so much that you have to use such hateful words? Dami9an is fictional. A fictional character isn't worth stressing this much over and as others have mentioned over and over Nothing in the comics is ever going to change a shippers mind.
> 
> Clark Kent has been with women for how long yet fans still imagine him with Bruce. All you are doing is killing the vibe for us here with this thread by constantly bringing this topic up. No one cares.
> 
> That ship will carry on sailing just like the ones with Dick, Jason, Colin, Maya, Maps, Bruce etc because canon means nothing to these people.
> 
> So can we just stop bringing such up on these threads. I don't see these kind of complaints on other appreciation threads only on this one. I wonder why?


I know what happens with Bruce but.. Unfortunatelly Damian is more noticeable.. Maybe because DC continues making SS..

I don´t know what happened with *Assam* but maybe I would be the next after this.. I will say goodbye to all of you here just in case.

batman farewell.jpg

----------


## babybats

> Somethingfag is a very common slang to denote a fan of something.
> 
> It's not appropriate to use it in places where speech is policed tho.


It's not appropriate to use anywhere, bro. :/

And as a bisexual it's all kinda the same to me, so I never understand when people are like "ew gay ships that's so stupid and doesn't make sense" but then in the next breath ship a male character with every female who's ever breathed in his general direction.  And this disgusted reaction is only with boy characters.  Djinn is obviously in a love triangle with Crush and nobody's like "ew gross."  People need to grow the eff up.

----------


## babybats

> I too noted the Raven similarities but didn't really mind it.
> I also liked the setting and feel of her story [visuals and tone not narrative which was quite generic]. We always knew it was going to be Arabia but I didn't expect it to be so rich and flavoursome.
> 
> I'm feeling and loving everyone expect Damian which is just unfortunate.
> 
> Not feeling the big head art but i like that it's individual and Damian doesn't look Caucasian.


I also liked the look and feel of her backstory.  I just wish the actual story had been less predictable.  I'm hoping that it'll turn out that she doesn't have a brother/her brother was innocent and SHE was the one doing all the horrible things, but had a change of heart or something.  And she's actually a demonic djinn.  I think that's a lot more interesting than her not being responsible for any of it because she was forced.

And I agree.  Damian is my least favorite part of TT.  And I also do like the art most of the time, especially how the kids have clearly different races and no sameface, but the last few issues have been meh for me.

----------


## shadow6743

Speaking of Djinn since Adam Glass is taking so much from mythology about Djinns I decided to do some research and found some interesting things.

In the newest issue Djinn mentions she is a Sila a female djinn. Sila are shown to be talented shapeshifters described appearing in human form and female. Also, they possess same the bodily needs of human beings and can even be killed, but they are free from all physical restraints. Jinn also punish humans for any harm done them which explains her actions towards Joystick and possiblity Emiko. Also, they often engage with human activities often to help them which is shown by her relationship with the children in her origin story.
Finally, they are able seduce men, marry them or even give birth to a child from a relationship between human and jinn. Which is my theory as to why her older brother wants her back and also explains why she still is so young. However, I don't think she seduced Damian I think they actually like each other. But, by having Emiko think Djinn ring is controlling Damian it not only adds drama to the book but, also uses the mythology to explain Djinn's actions and motives.

I think Adam Glass clearly as done a lot of research.
Based on this research I think we can see a lot more interesting storylines for Djinn's character.

----------


## Mataza

> It's not appropriate to use anywhere, bro. :/


It is if you dont take it personally. But people are usually thinskinned in these kind of places. 




> And as a bisexual it's all kinda the same to me, so I never understand when people are like "ew gay ships that's so stupid and doesn't make sense" but then in the next breath ship a male character with every female who's ever breathed in his general direction.  And this disgusted reaction is only with boy characters.  Djinn is obviously in a love triangle with Crush and nobody's like "ew gross."  People need to grow the eff up.


I think her being so much older than him is the creepy thing. I got nothing against making Damian gay to be honest, its just a very delicate subject. DC seems to want to put the thing to rest tho, so they aged him and made him straight. I remember even before the new 52 a couple girls the age of Damian appeared suddenly in gotham and i could do nothing but roll my eyes.

----------


## shadow6743

I just never thought DC would make Damian or John gay or even Bisexual because quite frankly I think a lot of people would still have a problem with it. Not me personally, but I could totally see people calling DC Comics writers SJWs for making Robin or Superboy gay. I mean there's still some people mad about Iceman being gay. Also once they hit puberty DC Comics tend to have a trend of getting the robins and super boys dating or having crushes pretty quick. I knew this was coming I'm just surprised they took this long and the story is interesting.

But, I think the main thing that reason why Iceman coming out as gay was seen as a problem is for some people is because it seemed to come out of nowhere it was a recon. I think if they wanted to make Damian Bisexual there is still a small chance to do that. But, I think the only way people will accept it fully is if it came from Damian already established character history. That's the only reason I always throught Damian wouldn't be gay because there was never any chracter moments to suggest that aspect of his character. But between the pre 52, new 52, and current comics we he as been shown to have crushes on different girls. For instance, Stephanie Brown, Cassandra Cain, and Supergirl. That's just my reasoning due to reading his comics since his creation. If they were going to establish that for the character I felt they would have done it sooner rather than later and now it may be too late.

----------


## dietrich

Tim drake fans desperately want him to be gay that there's talk of a change. org petition to sway DC

Damian fans don't want him with anyone or whatever. Why is it the two robins who are least likely to score that have fans who stress over this the most.
This is why I don't like relationships so much in my comics.
i don't care what Damian does or dates I just want writers to put thought and effort into their stories.

I don't know what DC plans to do with Damian. they haven't picked a lane yet and I think that's more interesting.

@shadow6743 that's really informative. I'm glad Glass is dedicating time to research. It shows in parts of his work. For a book that isn't handling my favourite very well I think I'm able to enjoy it so much because of how good everything else is. So it still remains one of favourites.

@Mataza no it is never appropriate. . There is never a reason to use such words.

----------


## Schumiac

It falls under hate speech, so yeah, not appropriate anywhere. It was meant to insult people, based on an assumption on their sexual orientation. It is offensive. Has nothing to do with being thin or thick skinned. 

And given this is an appreciation thread for the character, and people who ship that character with X or Y or Z are all still fans of him, don't think disparaging commands and insults towards them belong here... This shouldn't be the thread to rant about parts of the fandom, IMHO. 

Frankly, I don't really understand aging a character so they become "love story" material. Children are perfectly capable of having little innocent crushes, which may have been more fun and interesting approach for Damian maybe. But based on the age increase I assume the intent is to go a more grown-up and sexual route and I have to ask, why?... Why is it so crucial for every character to hook up and have sex or whatever? Or is it "if in a team book, someone has to hook up"? Maybe both? Probably the fact I have zero interest in Damian's sex life plays into it, because to me he is still the "little one" of the Bat-family. I don't know...

----------


## dietrich

> I just never thought DC would make Damian or John gay or even Bisexual because quite frankly I think a lot of people would still have a problem with it. Not me personally, but I could totally see people calling DC Comics writers SJWs for making Robin or Superboy gay. I mean there's still some people mad about Iceman being gay. Also once they hit puberty DC Comics tend to have a trend of getting the robins and super boys dating or having crushes pretty quick. I knew this was coming I'm just surprised they took this long and the story is interesting.
> 
> But, I think the main thing that reason why Iceman coming out as gay was seen as a problem is for some people is because it seemed to come out of nowhere it was a recon. I think if they wanted to make Damian Bisexual there is still a small chance to do that. But, I think the only way people will accept it fully is if it came from Damian already established character history. That's the only reason I always throught Damian wouldn't be gay because there was never any chracter moments to suggest that aspect of his character. But between the pre 52, new 52, and current comics we he as been shown to have crushes on different girls. For instance, Stephanie Brown, Cassandra Cain, and Supergirl. That's just my reasoning due to reading his comics since his creation. If they were going to establish that for the character I felt they would have done it sooner rather than later and now it may be too late.


Katana and emiko are the only girls that if you squint you could see a crush

Kara Dick made a joke that was based on nothing

Cass and Steph there is nothing not even a 3rd person joke that could be misinterpreted into a joke.

I think fans are looking for hints and things where there is none. Damian isn't anything yet. I don't think Damian has ever had romantic feelings for anyone. Male or female.

----------


## Schumiac

> I just never thought DC would make Damian or John gay or even Bisexual because quite frankly I think a lot of people would still have a problem with it. Not me personally, but I could totally see people calling DC Comics writers SJWs for making Robin or Superboy gay. I mean there's still some people mad about Iceman being gay. Also once they hit puberty DC Comics tend to have a trend of getting the robins and super boys dating or having crushes pretty quick. I knew this was coming I'm just surprised they took this long and the story is interesting.
> 
> But, I think the main thing that reason why Iceman coming out as gay was seen as a problem is for some people is because it seemed to come out of nowhere it was a recon. I think if they wanted to make Damian Bisexual there is still a small chance to do that. But, I think the only way people will accept it fully is if it came from Damian already established character history. That's the only reason I always throught Damian wouldn't be gay because there was never any chracter moments to suggest that aspect of his character. But between the pre 52, new 52, and current comics we he as been shown to have crushes on different girls. For instance, Stephanie Brown, Cassandra Cain, and Supergirl. That's just my reasoning due to reading his comics since his creation. If they were going to establish that for the character I felt they would have done it sooner rather than later and now it may be too late.


People who will be against a gay character just because of their sexual orientation aside, I think it bugs people when Comic book companies all of a sudden retcon a character in a lame effort to look more progressive, inclusive, liberal etc. If not for anything because it feels calculated and forced and as an afterthought so disrespectful all around. "We should have a gay character in our comics to look more inclusive, lets turn character X gay" is such lazy writing. It sure would be great for comic books to be more inclusive, but I also wish it would happen through characters and stories that one puts effort and thought into rather than the whole "Ok, we will throw character X their way to shut them all up" approach...

----------


## Grandmaster_J

I just wish that fans and the creators would care more about telling and reading great ideas, and stories than a particular character's sexual orientation. You can ship whatever you want but you screw yourself out on any potential enjoyment by concerning one's self with things that aren't important, and should be irrelevant or a small detail.

----------


## shadow6743

Also, when thinking about the relationship forming between Djinn and Damian and people saying its creepy because of the age difference. We have a couple currently in one of DC best shows who fall into the same age cateogry. 
Miss_Martian_and_Superboy.jpg

According to the Young Justice, the current chronological ages of Miss Martian and Superboy are 55 and 8. I like this couple and the reason I don't have a problem with these two being a couple is because althrough they have different chronological ages they are both physically and mentally teenagers. The same can be said of Damian and Djinn being a couple as Adam Glass said she is meant to be 14 to 15 years old physically and mentally. However, other couples in comics that this does not apply to are: 

maxresdefault.jpg
Because once again the couple as to be physically and mentally in the same stage of life. This is actually creepy.

----------


## TheCape

> Also, when thinking about the relationship forming between Djinn and Damian and people saying its creepy because of the age difference. We have a couple currently in one of DC best shows who fall into the same age cateogry. 
> Miss_Martian_and_Superboy.jpg
> 
> According to the Young Justice, the current chronological ages of Miss Martian and Superboy are 55 and 8. I like this couple and the reason I don't have a problem with these two being a couple is because althrough they have different chronological ages they are both physically and mentally teenagers. The same can be said of Damian and Djinn being a couple as Adam Glass said she is meant to be 14 to 15 years old physically and mentally. However, other couples in comics that this does not apply to are: 
> 
> maxresdefault.jpg
> Because once again the couple as to be physically and mentally in the same stage of life. This is actually creepy.


Yeah, pretty much my opinion, i'm personally no attached to any ship regarding Damian, but Djinn age difference doesn't bother me, she acts and looks like a teenager that is at best 2 years older than Damian, so there is nothing creepy about it for me.

Slade and Tara is basically an old man, taking advantage of a sociopath teenager so ewww... to that one.

----------


## Schumiac

Exactly. This is a world where you have many characters whose "chronological age" will be higher than others due to various reasons, but they will look and act as their peer. And as long as they are mentally and physically at the same stage of life, it shouldn't matter... Take Wonder Woman. Technically she is ancient  but she is very much a woman in her mid 20s/30s and a peer to Superman or Batman etc.

----------


## TheCape

> Exactly. This is a world where you have many characters whose "chronological age" will be higher than others due to various reasons, but they will look and act as their peer. And as long as they are mentally and physically at the same stage of life, it shouldn't matter... Take Wonder Woman. Technically she is ancient  but she is very much a woman in her mid 20s/30s and a peer to Superman or Batman etc.


Is current WW ancient?, i know that is like that in the movies, but i remember that in Post-Crisis she was definitely in her 20s.

----------


## shadow6743

> Is current WW ancient?, i know that is like that in the movies, but i remember that in Post-Crisis she was definitely in her 20s.


It depends if you look post-crisis at George Perez run it looks like she was born during the Bronze Age according to the time the Amazons settled on Paradise Island and the time that her mother made her out of clay. It seems to be similar case in the new 52 and in Rebirth. So, Wonder Woman would have to be a least 1200 years old at the youngest.

----------


## dietrich

> I just wish that fans and the creators would care more about telling and reading great ideas, and stories than a particular character's sexual orientation. You can ship whatever you want but you screw yourself out on any potential enjoyment by concerning one's self with things that aren't important, and should be irrelevant or a small detail.


So true particularly in a medium such as comics where characters are written by various writers who have their own preferences so nothing is ever set.

----------


## dietrich

> Is current WW ancient?, i know that is like that in the movies, but i remember that in Post-Crisis she was definitely in her 20s.


Yeah i was under the impression she was young. She was 23 in new 52 not sure what they've done in rebirth

----------


## dietrich

Finally Thank you Pat Gleason for giving us a batfamily variant where the boys aren't shoved to the back or wearing old costumes
batman and sons

----------


## shadow6743

Wonder Woman is a hard character to pin down a chronological age for. It some cases her origin may take place during WWI or II making her older like in the movies or Injustice. Also, aspects of the Amazons lore like eternal youth make it hard. Also, the fact that because her character is seperated from the outside world for most of her life she does come off as being younger or inexperienced during her orgin stories even if she is older. She could be chronologically older than Superman and Batman but, aspects of her characterization cause her to be viewed as younger. Other DC characters like Supergirl are in the same boat.

----------


## Mataza

> I mean there's still some people mad about Iceman being gay.


That was a blatant retcon and im still waiting for a story where bobby realizes he got mind raped and turned gay by jeanne.

----------


## TheCape

> That was a blatant retcon and im still waiting for a story where bobby realizes he got mind raped and turned gay by jeanne.


It was a retcon, but frankly i wasn't against it, Bobby never really had an iconic romance like most of the the X-Men, so i was fine with it. Still is sore topic among X-Men fans thought.

----------


## TheCape

> It depends if you look post-crisis at George Perez run it looks like she was born during the Bronze Age according to the time the Amazons settled on Paradise Island and the time that her mother made her out of clay. It seems to be similar case in the new 52 and in Rebirth. So, Wonder Woman would have to be a least 1200 years old at the youngest.


I need to read to Perez run again, i was almost sure that she was in her 20s there.

----------


## Arsenal

> Finally Thank you Pat Gleason for giving us a batfamily variant where the boys aren't shoved to the back or wearing old costumes
> batman and sons


That’s real nice

----------


## TheCape

> Finally Thank you Pat Gleason for giving us a batfamily variant where the boys aren't shoved to the back or wearing old costumes
> batman and sons


And Titus. 
Thanks for the sharing, it looks amazing

----------


## babybats

> Finally Thank you Pat Gleason for giving us a batfamily variant where the boys aren't shoved to the back or wearing old costumes
> batman and sons


Gleason is the hero we deserve.  (This reminds me a lot of that one page in B&R)

----------


## TheCape

> Gleason is the hero we deserve.  (This reminds me a lot of that one page in B&R)


I'm pretty sure that is an homage to that page

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/langbuliang

----------


## dietrich

Dick and Damian



http://laquilasse.tumblr.com

----------


## dietrich

http://une1st.tumblr.com

----------


## dietrich

Damian as The Demon's Head

----------


## CPSparkles

> Finally Thank you Pat Gleason for giving us a batfamily variant where the boys aren't shoved to the back or wearing old costumes
> batman and sons


Bruce's Dad face is best

----------


## Fergus

> Bruce's Dad face is best


That's more than Dad face. That's the real Batman face. The face of a man who's scarred, busted and in real pain.

Why do you think Micheal Keaton's Batman moves the way he does? The poor is stiff and pain from getting battered every night.

I welcome when batman is drawn like this not the male model without a scratch on his face that some artists draw him as. 
His face should say something about his life's journey.

----------


## dietrich

> That's more than Dad face. That's the real Batman face. The face of a man who's scarred, busted and in real pain.
> 
> Why do you think Micheal Keaton's Batman moves the way he does? The poor is stiff and pain from getting battered every night.
> 
> I welcome when batman is drawn like this not the male model without a scratch on his face that some artists draw him as. 
> His face should say something about his life's journey.


yes gnarly batman is best

----------


## Konja7

> That's more than Dad face. That's the real Batman face. The face of a man who's scarred, busted and in real pain.
> 
> Why do you think Micheal Keaton's Batman moves the way he does? The poor is stiff and pain from getting battered every night.
> 
> I welcome when batman is drawn like this not the male model without a scratch on his face that some artists draw him as. 
> His face should say something about his life's journey.


However, people accept (like) that Dick has the male model face, although he has a pretty similar style of life.

I don't think that realism is necessary.

----------


## dietrich

http://axeeeee.tumblr.com

----------


## dietrich

Damian, Dick and Jason Age Reversed




http://hanafuku.tumblr.com

----------


## dietrich

> However, people accept (like) that Dick has the male model face, although he has a pretty similar style of life.
> 
> I don't think that realism is necessary.


There is some double standard but it's also understandable to expect Bruce to be more battered. Dick aside from being younger, better looking also has a better disposition than Bruce. Dick is more at peace lacking a lot of the pain and issues eating Bruce up inside. That sort of thing comes through on the features.

I also feel that Dick is better at avoid blows while Bruce just tanks more blows.

----------


## dietrich

Damian, Dick and Alfred



https://peanutgaga.tumblr.com

----------


## dietrich

Damian Wayne



https://peanutgaga.tumblr.com

----------


## dietrich

Damian and Jason




Was this an actual published series? If so can someone tell me what the title is called please Would like to check em out

----------


## shadow6743

It's called Tiny Titans its published by DC Comics. I don't remember what volume  Damian comes in.

----------


## shadow6743

I have to say when it comes to facial expressions Damian has a very diverse range of expressions.batman-and-robin-11-damian-wayne-red-hood.jpg It really depends on the artists and plots. Like there are times were they show him getting just as beaten down as Bruce and other times as good looking as Dick. Bruce-and-Damian.jpg Teen_Titans_Rebirth_Vol_1_1_Textless.jpg

----------


## shadow6743

Although, I have to say with the new run of Teen Titans while I am liking about 90 percent of what Glass is doing in the book the art is a bit hot or miss for me. As anyone else noticed that the art style seems to make the Crush, Emiko, and Djinn look pretty good. But looks a bit out of place on the Male characters?
51626610_390933981640142_2439987428317946271_n.jpg
Like take this image from the newest issue Djinn looks great, but Damian looks a little off. I think the proportions the artist used for the faces looks better on female characters than it does for Male characters. Is it just me?

----------


## dietrich

> It's called Tiny Titans its published by DC Comics. I don't remember what volume  Damian comes in.


Ahh Thanks so much, will seek em out. The art looks so adorable.

----------


## Grandmaster_J

> Although, I have to say with the new run of Teen Titans while I am liking about 90 percent of what Glass is doing in the book the art is a bit hot or miss for me. As anyone else noticed that the art style seems to make the Crush, Emiko, and Djinn look pretty good. But looks a bit out of place on the Male characters?
> 51626610_390933981640142_2439987428317946271_n.jpg
> Like take this image from the newest issue Djinn looks great, but Damian looks a little off. I think the proportions the artist used for the faces looks better on female characters than it does for Male characters. Is it just me?


Yeah, it's been talked about quite a bit. I like Chang as an artist, I think he does a god job with details, how the panels are shaped out. The characters when drawn are good except with the lips obviously. I also don't like the way he draws KF's suit. A minor gripe there.

----------


## dietrich

> I have to say when it comes to facial expressions Damian has a very diverse range of expressions.batman-and-robin-11-damian-wayne-red-hood.jpg It really depends on the artists and plots. Like there are times were they show him getting just as beaten down as Bruce and other times as good looking as Dick. Bruce-and-Damian.jpg Teen_Titans_Rebirth_Vol_1_1_Textless.jpg


I love it though. I don't like Damian being regular drop dead handsome guys like Bruce, Dick, and Jason. He and Tim are sort of different which is good. Damian has an intensity that I like and that annoying shit eating grin that makes his face so punch-able at times are all thing's that make him him.

He is meant to look like an annoying little git. Cheeky and menacing yet cute and adorable not Handsome since he's still growing.

It makes sense that he look as beaten down as his dad since they are supposed to identical. I just wish all writers had his eyes as green.

I'm also a big fan of tiny short Damian who grows up to tower over everyone.

----------


## dietrich

> Although, I have to say with the new run of Teen Titans while I am liking about 90 percent of what Glass is doing in the book the art is a bit hot or miss for me. As anyone else noticed that the art style seems to make the Crush, Emiko, and Djinn look pretty good. But looks a bit out of place on the Male characters?
> Attachment 78970
> Like take this image from the newest issue Djinn looks great, but Damian looks a little off. I think the proportions the artist used for the faces looks better on female characters than it does for Male characters. Is it just me?


It's the Jolie syndrome. It suits females better than males



His style fits older males more. His older damian from BB was on point

----------


## dietrich

> Yeah, it's been talked about quite a bit. I like Chang as an artist, I think he does a god job with details, how the panels are shaped out. The characters when drawn are good except with the lips obviously. I also don't like the way he draws KF's suit. A minor gripe there.


The last TT issue the art looked particularly exaggerated I thought.

----------


## CPSparkles

> The last TT issue the art looked *particularly exaggerated* I thought.


Which makes me believe even more that all is not as it appears.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I have to say when it comes to facial expressions Damian has a very diverse range of expressions.Attachment 78967 It really depends on the artists and plots. Like there are times were they show him getting just as beaten down as Bruce and other times as good looking as Dick. Attachment 78968 Attachment 78969


Gleason is the one whose Damian stands out the most [before Chang] His Damian was unique compared to the other bat kids.
Rebirth Batman, Deathstroke and Supersons have the pretty boy Damian though Deathstroke manages to balance his good looks with enough attitude delivering the best take on the character

----------


## dietrich

> Gleason is the one whose Damian stands out the most [before Chang] His Damian was unique compared to the other bat kids.
> Rebirth Batman, Deathstroke and Supersons have the pretty boy Damian though Deathstroke manages to balance his good looks with enough attitude delivering the best take on the character


I like how he's drawn in Deathstroke.

You think the look of the art hints at something in TT? Interesting but I doubt it.

----------


## shadow6743

Gleason's art has always been my favorite when it comes to Damian. Also, the only interesting thing within the art for me was Djinn brother whose design in that issue also looks like its taken from mythology about genies. He looks and is characterized as a Shaitan or a evil Djinn that can take human form but, are meant to be a manifestation of evil and ugliness. Also, their feet always remain hooves which you can see in the image. He also could possiblity be Iblīs, the devil. He and the shaitans whisper evil suggestions into men’s ears but have no real power over men. The shaitans can only tempt, and their success depends on their ingenuity. Which explains why he has to have Djinn kill the children and why he keeps giving Djinn to other masters. 

RCO017_1550710483.jpg Depiction_of_a_demon_in_Islamic_mythology.jpg

----------


## CPSparkles

> Gleason's art has always been my favorite when it comes to Damian. Also, the only interesting thing within the art for me was Djinn brother whose design in that issue also looks like its taken from mythology about genies. He looks and is characterized as a Shaitan or a evil Djinn that can take human form but, are meant to be a manifestation of evil and ugliness. Also, their feet always remain hooves which you can see in the image. He also could possiblity be Iblīs, the devil. He and the shaitans whisper evil suggestions into men’s ears but have no real power over men. The shaitans can only tempt, and their success depends on their ingenuity. Which explains why he has to have Djinn kill the children and why he keeps giving Djinn to other masters. 
> 
> RCO017_1550710483.jpg Depiction_of_a_demon_in_Islamic_mythology.jpg


My theory is supposing the strong deviation/differences in the last issue were a stylistic choice to show that the moment wasn't natural. Lets face it the kissy panels are the only ones that looked really strange.

----------


## shadow6743

I think its more of they art style. It really does not suit men in my opinion. It looks more natural on Djinn, Emiko, and Crush.

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/zatou_79ha

----------


## dietrich

With baby chicks

----------


## dietrich

I never knew fans cared so much about their heights but I'm enjoying the shout backs to Gleason's tec cover

Tec 1000



https://twitter.com/Meat0_0

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/1418mogmog

----------


## dietrich

Father and Son by Chris Burnham



I like how Chris draws Damian. His Damian is the most expressive



I love the added detail here : The face Damian's making since he doesn't eat meat

----------


## Rac7d*

> Father and Son by Chris Burnham
> 
> 
> 
> I like how Chris draws Damian. His Damian is the most expressive
> 
> 
> 
> I love the added detail here : The face Damian's making since he doesn't eat meat


lol they forget that so often

----------


## oasis1313

> I never knew fans cared so much about their heights but I'm enjoying the shout backs to Gleason's tec cover
> 
> Tec 1000
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/Meat0_0


I love Damian's soapbox and especially Dick's stilettos.

----------


## shadow6743

I starting to wonder when Damian will get taller or are writing going to keep making short jokes? I am not against short with Damian especially when they are like this:44721806_772997836396998_3260419369521748789_n.jpg
Damian is often a really serious character so when writers do jokes like this I think it makes him more fun.

----------


## oasis1313

Jokes like this are great.  I like Damian as a little kid, rather than yet another teen-aged clone.

----------


## Fergus

I like short Damian and the short jokes.

----------


## Fergus

> I love Damian's soapbox and especially Dick's stilettos.


Damian is projecting Power and Dick is looking stylish. Is Bruce pushing Jason down to make him shorter?

----------


## Fergus

I think this is a nice picture of Damian

----------


## Aahz

I think the should keep him short. If the make him taller and older he gets to close to Tim's generation.
And some of his behaviour would seem less funny if he was older.

----------


## Aahz

That reminds that Dustin Nguyen drew this  a while ago as a guide to the heights. Even if he apparently used for Tim the stats from his early days at Robin in the 90s were he was listed as 5’1” and not the later stats from the 2000s wehe was usually 5’5” or 5'6''.


http://duss005.tumblr.com/post/80452793547/roll-call-something-i-drew-for-myself-as-a-guide

----------


## Fergus

> I think the should keep him short. If the make him taller and older he gets to close to Tim's generation.
> And some of his behaviour would seem less funny if he was older.


I like short funny Damian but I also like short badass Damian. Supersons is the only title where Damian is funny so not sure where you are coming from. Older Damian is funny yet he's also bad ass case in point 666 Damian and beyond Damian.

I like Damian short because it makes the moments when they remember to write Bruce as a dad even more precious.

----------


## oasis1313

I didn't think there was THAT much difference between Timmy Wimmy and Jason.  Unless this is after they've just de-aged Timmy down to babyhood.

----------


## Fergus

> That reminds that Dustin Nguyen drew this  a while ago as a guide to the heights. Even if he apparently used for Tim the stats from his early days at Robin in the 90s were he was listed as 5’1” and not the later stats from the 2000s wehe was usually 5’5” or 5'6''.
> 
> 
> http://duss005.tumblr.com/post/80452793547/roll-call-something-i-drew-for-myself-as-a-guide


That's that artist's personal guide.

i don't think Dick is shorter than Jason. He's certainly isn't in the comics. Dick is taller and yes Tim should be taller.

----------


## Fergus

> I didn't think there was THAT much difference between Timmy Wimmy and Jason.  Unless this is after they've just de-aged Timmy down to babyhood.


Yes this Gleason's Tim is much younger [16] than Jason whose in his 20's

----------


## Aahz

> That's that artist's personal guide.
> 
> i don't think Dick is shorter than Jason. He's certainly isn't in the comics. Dick is taller and yes Tim should be taller.


Ich think it is based on the official stats like the DC Encyclopaedia, based on those Jason is 2 inches taller than Dick.

----------


## Fergus

> That reminds that Dustin Nguyen drew this  a while ago as a guide to the heights. Even if he apparently used for Tim the stats from his early days at Robin in the 90s were he was listed as 5’1” and not the later stats from the 2000s wehe was usually 5’5” or 5'6''.
> 
> 
> http://duss005.tumblr.com/post/80452793547/roll-call-something-i-drew-for-myself-as-a-guide


I like Damian's close crop. It makes him seem very serious about this business and it makes sense since he is the most serious and spartan within the lot.

----------


## Jackalope89

> That's that artist's personal guide.
> 
> i don't think Dick is shorter than Jason. He's certainly isn't in the comics. Dick is taller and yes Tim should be taller.


Dick is reported to be about 5'10 while Jason is reported to be about 6'. And weight wise, Dick is about 170lbs (when not "Ric") and Jason is 200lbs. In metric, 1.778 meters for Dick, 1.8288 meters for Jason.

----------


## Fergus

Do we know how regular Damian's going to be in Tec? Tomasi is killing it there and I want more Damian in the title. Is Damian still under the Superman office?

Tomasi and Priest are two writers that I hope keep getting permission to use Damian though I'm sadly aware that Deathstroke will soon end. I wonder where Priest will go?

Wherever he goes I hope he keeps using Damian

----------


## Fergus

> Dick is reported to be about 5'10 while Jason is reported to be about 6'. And weight wise, Dick is about 170lbs (when not "Ric") and Jason is 200lbs. In metric, 1.778 meters for Dick, 1.8288 meters for Jason.


I wasn't aware of those facts. Artists don't stick to those though. Jason is usually wider than Dick but Dick is always shown taller.

Adult Damian is usually tall and slender [he must adopt Dick's fighting style or it's his mother's DNA coming through] 666 and that roided up Robin from the AOTSS are tanks but BB, Just and SSOT had him slender as did King's Annual.

----------


## Rac7d*

> I wasn't aware of those facts. Artists don't stick to those though. Jason is usually wider than Dick but Dick is always shown taller.
> 
> Adult Damian is usually tall and slender [he must adopt Dick's fighting style or it's his mother's DNA coming through] 666 and that roided up Robin from the AOTSS are tanks but BB, Just and SSOT had him slender as did King's Annual.


It depends on the artist dont look to much into it. I remeber tim bounce back and forth from being up to jason chest then suddenly eye to eye and beefed up

it doesnt matter

----------


## oasis1313

> Do we know how regular Damian's going to be in Tec? Tomasi is killing it there and I want more Damian in the title. Is Damian still under the Superman office?
> 
> Tomasi and Priest are two writers that I hope keep getting permission to use Damian though I'm sadly aware that Deathstroke will soon end. I wonder where Priest will go?
> 
> Wherever he goes I hope he keeps using Damian


I'd love to see Priest do a Nightwing and Robin book.

----------


## Fergus

> I'd love to see Priest do a Nightwing and Robin book.


I'm not a fan of Priest's Dick and Damian dynamic. He writes them like they are in the early Morrison days not the well oiled machine they became. His Dick is very caring and pampers Damian a tad too much. His Damian is disrespectful in a manner that isn't just him putting up a front.

For Nightwing and Robin my no 1 pick is Seeley then King, Percy, Synder or the fill in writer that gave us Bruce Lee Nightwing and proud Damian.

----------


## Armor of God

That issue was written by Colin Kelley and Jackson Lanzing who also wrote the short story in Nuclear Winter Special.

It was also revealed in Silencer that the titular character and a bunch of others share Ra's al Ghul's DNA. Thats a big development, Silencer is now technically related to Damian by blood.

----------


## Aahz

> Dick is reported to be about 5'10 while Jason is reported to be about 6'. And weight wise, Dick is about 170lbs (when not "Ric") and Jason is 200lbs. In metric, 1.778 meters for Dick, 1.8288 meters for Jason.


Dick is usually 5'10 175lbs
Jason is 6'0 and depending on the source between 180 lbs, 190 lbs, 200lbs or 225 lbs

----------


## Fergus

> That issue was written by Colin Kelley and Jackson Lanzing who also wrote the short story in Nuclear Winter Special.
> 
> It was also revealed in Silencer that the titular character and a bunch of others share Ra's al Ghul's DNA. Thats a big development, Silencer is now technically related to Damian by blood.


I think they'll do a solid Nightwing and Robin series.

I lost track of Silencer [dropped after reading Talia getting dragged] is the book good? How does she share Ra's DNA? Do we know? Damian has a big family.

----------


## shadow6743

I would love for Tomasi to write a Nightwing and Robin series. I won't mind Grant Morrison coming back and doing another Batman and Robin Reborn series if Bruce quits being Batman again. 




nightwing-robin-feature.jpg

----------


## dietrich

> I would love for Tomasi to write a Nightwing and Robin series. I won't mind Grant Morrison coming back and doing another Batman and Robin Reborn series if Bruce quits being Batman again. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nightwing-robin-feature.jpg


I'm not sure about a Priest penned Nightwing and Robin. A Priest penned Batman or nightwing solo title I'm game for.

Seeley would be my 1st choice for a Nightwing and Robin title.
It'd be interesting to see how Tomasi would handle Dick and Damian. He hasn't written them much but I liked what he did with them in Nightwing and the little bit in B&R.

Tomasi delivered perfection in the father son relationship with his batman and robin curious to see what he can do with an already near perfect brotherly relationship.

----------


## shadow6743

I just got the Grayson Omnibus but by Seeley and I just remembered he wrote one of the best Damian and Dick moments.dick-grayson-and-damian-waynes-reunion-3.jpg

----------


## dietrich

> I just got the Grayson Omnibus but by Seeley and I just remembered he wrote one of the best Damian and Dick moments.dick-grayson-and-damian-waynes-reunion-3.jpg


Yep and in his Rebirth Nightwing run along with lots of precious dick and Damian moments he wrote Nightwing Must Die the epilogue to Morrison's Batman and Robin we never got.

He would be excellent on a Nightwing and Robin title.

I love that Grayson page and the one with Damian doing flips as he runs to Dick.

I never even noticed one of the pictures is them standing next to Bruce's coffin. Dick comforting Damian in those early days

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/RageOfComics

----------


## dietrich

Dick and Damian [I guess Dick got younger]



https://twitter.com/langbuliang

----------


## dietrich

Damian



https://twitter.com/glitter_dc

----------


## dietrich

Burnham's baby Robin

----------


## dietrich

Damian



https://twitter.com/retrosand

SuperSons




https://twitter.com/superDOUBLEJI

----------


## Armor of God

> I think they'll do a solid Nightwing and Robin series.
> 
> I lost track of Silencer [dropped after reading Talia getting dragged] is the book good? How does she share Ra's DNA? Do we know? Damian has a big family.


Its decent, we dont the exact specifics, thats part of the story that is unraveling.

----------


## Rac7d*

> I think they'll do a solid Nightwing and Robin series.
> 
> I lost track of Silencer [dropped after reading Talia getting dragged] is the book good? How does she share Ra's DNA? Do we know? Damian has a big family.


How do wwe put this idea out to the universe

----------


## oasis1313

Tomasi would do a great job--in face, I wouldn't mind seeing him on a Nightwing book again.  But he seems to have a soft spot for kids so he'd write a great Damian.

----------


## dietrich

Damian meets Goliath



https://twitter.com/JarrulusX

----------


## dietrich

Talia



https://twitter.com/glitter_dc

----------


## dietrich

Adult Damian and Maya

----------


## dietrich

More great art from Burnham

----------


## dietrich

More from Chris Burnham

----------


## dietrich

Damian scratched the hell out of him




https://twitter.com/airair_ii

----------


## dietrich

Supersons Brawl. Powers or no powers Damian's gonna fight

----------


## CPSparkles

> More from Chris Burnham



Seeing this gets me so hyped for Arkham Asylum 2. Since Morrison made the announcement it's being the no 1 comic related thing I'm looking forward to.

----------


## CPSparkles

> How do wwe put this idea out to the universe


Come on DC embrace Damian's large family and give us interactions

----------


## CPSparkles

> Damian meets Goliath
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/JarrulusX


Ahh the feels.

----------


## CPSparkles

> More great art from Burnham


These two images shouldn't be together

So cute in the 1st image and 

the 2nd he's so beat up and managed. My comics knowledge is limited but Damian's death in inc was the most brutal and difficult to get through comic death I've ever read. Superman's was emotional but Damian's was so violent and he was so little and out numbered and out matched....

----------


## dietrich

> These two images shouldn't be together
> 
> So cute in the 1st image and 
> 
> the 2nd he's so beat up and managed. My comics knowledge is limited but Damian's death in inc was the most brutal and difficult to get through comic death I've ever read. Superman's was emotional but* Damian's was so violent and he was so little and out numbered and out matched....*


And yet he's still picking fights with people bigger and more powerful than him

----------


## CPSparkles

> And yet he's still picking fights with people bigger and more powerful than him


Just like his dad  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Also that's part of Damian's charm.

----------


## Jackalope89

> And yet he's still picking fights with people bigger and more powerful than him


Yeah, I think next time, he brings back up. Confronting Jason did not go well for him. Anyway,

----------


## CPSparkles

> Yeah, I think next time, he brings back up. Confronting Jason did not go well for him. Anyway,


You know next time he's still going to do it because half the time it's gone well for him and heroes don't just not fight because out matched. next time instead of a bomb just stick Jon on him.

----------


## dietrich

> You know next time he's still going to do it because half the time it's gone well for him and heroes don't just not fight because out matched. next time instead of a bomb just stick Jon on him.


Jason has Biz and an Amazon

----------


## Fergus

> You know next time he's still going to do it because half the time it's gone well for him and heroes don't just not fight because out matched. next time instead of a bomb just stick Jon on him.


Stick Bruce or Dick on him  :Wink:  or his pets.

Even better writers should just stick to the Jason/Tim Dick/Damian divide. Dick doesn't need propping so no danger of Damian being written to look bad for his sake.

Dick and Damian have a mutually beneficial relationship.

----------


## Fergus

> Talia
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/glitter_dc


This is a nice Talia

----------


## Fergus

> Yeah, I think next time, he brings back up. Confronting Jason did not go well for him. Anyway,


This is from Dragon Ball right?

----------


## dietrich

> Stick Bruce or Dick on him  or his pets.
> 
> Even better writers should just stick to the Jason/Tim Dick/Damian divide. Dick doesn't need propping so no danger of Damian being written to look bad for his sake.
> 
> Dick and Damian have a mutually beneficial relationship.


Damian could play the baby card and get daddy or big bro to fight his battle but doubt he will.

It's all down to the writers. Damian and Jason can have a mutually beneficial relationship too. Sadly I don't think DC writers want that. They insist on separating/distancing them. Dick, Damian and Bruce  then everyone else.

However I don't disagree about the propping. I'd rather no interaction than the shit Glass pulled. 

I disagree that there's a Robin divide. More like Dick gets on and has some level of a relationship with everyone most significantly Damian.
Damian, Jason and Tim don't really have anything with each other.
Jason and and Tim is a popular HC but they don't have much of a relationship in current canon. Tim is still a Dick fanboy

----------


## dietrich

> This is from Dragon Ball right?


I believe so. Never seen the show but I've seen memes.

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/AngelesEljas

----------


## dietrich

Batman and robin



https://twitter.com/kyoukaisenk2s

----------


## dietrich

> Seeing this gets me so hyped for Arkham Asylum 2. Since Morrison made the announcement it's being the no 1 comic related thing I'm looking forward to.


Same here. Can't wait for this book.

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/winterRimyeah

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/javierfdezart

That Smirk!

----------


## dietrich

Nightwing and Robin. Together again for the 2nd time  :Smile: 



https://twitter.com/javierfdezart

----------


## Fergus

> https://twitter.com/javierfdezart
> 
> That Smirk!


Dick Grayson actual badass.
Now we have Ric.

----------


## Fergus

> Nightwing and Robin. Together again for the 2nd time 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/javierfdezart


The best dynamic duo.

Dick and Damian.
Nightwing and Robin.
Batman and Robin.
Whatever they're wearing.
They are the best.

----------


## CPSparkles

DamianRobin from Batman/TMNT

----------


## CPSparkles

> https://twitter.com/javierfdezart
> 
> That Smirk!


Got to love that Smirk

Grayson throws more than guns

----------


## CPSparkles

*Just realised that Joker's Damian*




*Is this guy*

----------


## Fergus

> *Just realised that Joker's Damian*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Is this guy*



*And BatJokes Robin is this Guy*



*The lack of moustache is disappointing.*

----------


## Fergus

> And then I remember that Damian is actually in a Band. This something that happened in a comic and it gives me joy.


The best thing is that this isn't just a cuteness for cuteness-sake nor is the boys song choice of The Batman 66 theme simply a nostalgia nod. This turns out to be an plot detail.

----------


## Armor of God

Terminus Agenda starts with next weeks Deathstroke right?

----------


## dietrich

> Terminus Agenda starts with next weeks Deathstroke right?


Yep

10 char

----------


## CPSparkles

> The best thing is that this isn't just a cuteness for cuteness-sake nor is the boys song choice of The Batman 66 theme simply a nostalgia nod. This turns out to be an plot detail.


I still have some resentment towards Synder for excluding Damian from his Batman run and likely playing some part in Damian being moved to the Superman office[though that could be Tomasi looking out for Damian]

I will admit that he gave Damian a decent part in Metal. He made him a useful and key player even though he was barely in it.

Aside from the importance of the song.

Bruce's love and memories of his sons is what gives him the strength and will to break free and escape the Dark world.

Damian Was key to discovering the way to kill the Dark universe characters.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## dietrich

> I still have some resentment towards Synder for excluding Damian from his Batman run and likely playing some part in Damian being moved to the Superman office[though that could be Tomasi looking out for Damian]
> 
> I will admit that he gave Damian a decent part in Metal. He made him a useful and key player even though he was barely in it.
> 
> Aside from the importance of the song.
> 
> Bruce's love and memories of his sons is what gives him the strength and will to break free and escape the Dark world.
> 
> Damian Was key to discovering the way to kill the Dark universe characters.


The last part. How to take down the Dark Batmen. That was written by Percy.

----------


## CPSparkles

> The last part. How to take down the Dark Batmen. That was written by Percy.


Percy and Williamson but since Metal was plotted by and was Synder's story I believe it was likely still his idea.

Synder also carried it on in his story.

----------


## dietrich

> *Just realised that Joker's Damian*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Is this guy*


Okay this is pretty funny and makes Robzarro even better.

----------


## shadow6743

I have to say I actually respect Snyder for not putting Damian in his Batman run. He explained in one interview because he had a son around Damian's age it would be hard for him to show Damian being injured or hurt so didn't use him. Also, it could be that Snyder really did not have a plan for Damian in his run. I rather a writer not use a character than make necessary changes to their stories that cause the character to be not used to their full potential or misused or disrespected.

----------


## dietrich

> I have to say I actually respect Snyder for not putting Damian in his Batman run. He explained in one interview because he had a son around Damian's age it would be hard for him to show Damian being injured or hurt so didn't use him. Also, it could be that Snyder really did not have a plan for Damian in his run. I rather a writer not use a character than make necessary changes to their stories that cause the character to be not used to their full potential or misused or disrespected.


Agree.

I never bought his Damian reminds me of my kid reasoning back then primarily because he has written very characters injured /in danger in other comics [though those stories might have been written before he had kids] and he created Duke who wasn't 10 old but was about 14

Synder's boys play in a rock band and he introduced the Wayne Band so maybe he does see his kids when he looks at Damian

----------


## Rac7d*

> I have to say I actually respect Snyder for not putting Damian in his Batman run. He explained in one interview because he had a son around Damian's age it would be hard for him to show Damian being injured or hurt so didn't use him. Also, it could be that Snyder really did not have a plan for Damian in his run. I rather a writer not use a character than make necessary changes to their stories that cause the character to be not used to their full potential or misused or disrespected.


.... Damian already had the bloodiest death possible,  its just and excuse

----------


## CPSparkles

Supersons


https://twitter.com/BX62511444

----------


## CPSparkles

> .... Damian already had the bloodiest death possible,  its just and excuse


I believe Synder meant he wasn't comfortable writing such stories. Synder however wrote death of the Family which did endanger Damian but if I recall the bulk of Joker tormenting Damian was written by Tomasi in B&R. [I think]

I liked how Synder wrote Bruce and Damian in that story. Bruce so worried. How he rushed to untie him and make sure he was alright.

Damian might have reminded him of his kid but that wasn't the only reason he wasn't used. Synder didn't seem to have any interest in Batman family man. Which is why he didn't use the Batfamily much.Why he also repeatedly stressed how Duke's relationship with Bruce was a professional one.

As much as I would have liked more Damian and the family in his run I'm glad  he opted for not use over the forced inclusion because expected which can lead to misuse.

----------


## CPSparkles

Supersons Hunter x Hunter crossover

----------


## CPSparkles

Supersons One Piece

----------


## CPSparkles

Besties Damian and Colin

----------


## CPSparkles

Wholesome meme

----------


## CPSparkles

This is old but so good



https://twitter.com/OtterTheAuthor?lang=en

----------


## CPSparkles

Taking Jerry ffor walkies




Cos playing as Harley

----------


## CPSparkles

So unfair

----------


## CPSparkles

Arm Wreastling MHA crossover

----------


## CPSparkles

It's his, No touching!

----------


## CPSparkles

[Last one from https://twitter.com/OtterTheAuthor?lang=en] Damian and Tim

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/_ferreithiago

----------


## CPSparkles

Ranking Batfamily from worst to Best. I think Damian should be higher

http://whatculture.com/comics/batman...-worst-to-best

----------


## Fergus

> Ranking Batfamily from worst to Best. I think Damian should be higher
> 
> http://whatculture.com/comics/batman...-worst-to-best


I agree that Damian should be higher but I can see a reasonable argument being made to support why those characters are ranked higher just based on how they enhance the story, their impact and importance. 2 of them I don't think are as interesting or well constructed/developed than Damian but whatout them the Batman's world and story just won't be the same.

What a Shocker Dick is no 1!

Duke should be higher imo.

----------


## Fergus

> Wholesome meme


That decision didn't last. Damian  reclaims the Cuteness Crown while retaining his bad boy crown.

I like this art style.

----------


## Jackalope89

> [Last one from https://twitter.com/OtterTheAuthor?lang=en] Damian and Tim


Only thing that would have made it better, is if the dragon's head popped up from behind the couch. lol

----------


## oasis1313

> Only thing that would have made it better, is if the dragon's head popped up from behind the couch. lol


Hey, thanks!  I always love seeing Damian's pets!

----------


## Fergus

> Hey, thanks!  I always love seeing Damian's pets!


Oasis as an animal lover are you looking forward to DC's recently announced Super Pets movie?

https://comicbook.com/dc/2018/07/31/...s-jared-stern/

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/winterRimyeah

----------


## dietrich

> Ranking Batfamily from worst to Best. I think Damian should be higher
> 
> http://whatculture.com/comics/batman...-worst-to-best


Damian should be higher but the top four is what it should be. Similar to what @fergus said 
Dick  you can't have Batman as he is today without Dick
Damian - the Batman's story as it is you can't have without Damian though you can tell brucebats story without Damian. However Damian has evolved the story into something better.
Jason - if you take out then Batman's story changes for the worse and becomes less interest.
Babs again you is an essential part that can't be removed without changing what the universe is.

So from the pov of how the impact the Man, the myth and the concept those four really are core [and Alfred]

----------


## Arsenal

If anybody should be higher on the list, it’s Alfred.

----------


## dietrich

> Oasis as an animal lover are you looking forward to DC's recently announced Super Pets movie?
> 
> https://comicbook.com/dc/2018/07/31/...s-jared-stern/


Strange that we are getting a super pets companion movie and we are yet to get the family. I don't like that but people like pets. This has more mass appeal so could be well received.

I hope Damian's pets get in this though it'll likely be Ace. but Damian is cute and people like cute kids/teen with pets so you never know.

----------


## dietrich

> If anybody should be higher on the list, it’s Alfred.


Well this isn't the Alfred Appreciation thread mate. That why he got a shout out in my post but the comment was focused on why Damian positioning.

----------


## Arsenal

> Well this isn't the Alfred Appreciation thread mate. That why he got a shout out in my post but the comment was focused on why Damian positioning.


I might of misspoke, What I really meant to say was that Damian wasn’t the only person on that list whose position should be re-evaluated

----------


## dietrich

> I might of misspoke, What I really meant to say was that Damian wasn’t the only person on that list whose position should be re-evaluated


That's fair. Duke should also be higher. I don'rt see why Harper is higher.

----------


## dietrich

And people wonder why he is the way he is



this book was joy. I might revisit it this weekend.

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/langbuliang

----------


## dietrich

Lol at Filthy Bastard Midget. He really is.

----------


## CPSparkles

> And people wonder why he is the way he is
> 
> 
> 
> this book was joy. I might revisit it this weekend.





> Lol at Filthy Bastard Midget. He really is.


I love it. the first scan explains the filthy and the Bastard maybe the midget too.

I often re read Damian books or stories that he appeared in. Last one I checked out was Dark knights. next is going to be the dumpster fire Damian Son of Batman. It's really bad yet it's entertaining. Similar to ASBAR

----------


## CPSparkles

> Only thing that would have made it better, is if the dragon's head popped up from behind the couch. lol


Ikr. That must be a big couch.

----------


## CPSparkles

> https://twitter.com/winterRimyeah


This really cool. Interesting I've been seeing a lot of Batman and Son fan art recently. Since the year started, I wonder why?

----------


## CPSparkles

Has anyone else seen this

----------


## CPSparkles

*Or This?*

----------


## dietrich

Here's a better Image




I see tweaked certain thing's. Damian look's like the sort of kid that play D&D and he is dressed like little me used to when we used to play fighting games.
I don't hate it. I'm just confused.

----------


## dietrich

> *Or This?*


"I don't care what you want *DAMIAN* I'm calling you *Damian*"

Emotional caring Batman is adorable.

I'm worried that this Damian is going to a more agreeable Damian. I don't like that.

----------


## shadow6743

Wait, that is meant to be Damian? That doesn't look like him at all.

----------


## dietrich

> Wait, that is meant to be Damian? That doesn't look like him at all.����


The whole decision is confusing. Maybe that's what middle schoolers find appealing.

I hope the target audience likes it.

----------


## Arctic Cyclist

> I love it. the first scan explains the filthy and the Bastard maybe the midget too.
> 
> I often re read Damian books or stories that he appeared in. Last one I checked out was Dark knights. next is going to be the dumpster fire Damian Son of Batman. It's really bad yet it's entertaining. Similar to ASBAR


I too thought Damian: SOB was a dumpster fire when it came out, but it improves on the reread. Particularly if you realize it ties in to #700 (where the rape conception, for the record, was retconned back out to lala land where it belongs with all the times Selina had dub con sex with Bruce). If you pair them together, you'll catch that body that looks like Tim is super important as 700 shows that the Return of the Joker story happened in that universe. I had to read some of the reviews to catch that the talking cat is actually Damian having a full psychotic break due to his C-PTSD, the complete rejection of all of his genetic relatives, and the loss of the only two people who loved him unconditionally (because let's face it, outside of bad fan fiction Bruce is incapable of unconditional love). There's also the fact that Ra's and Talia fully considered Dick Damian's father since in this universe Talia never set the bounty on Damian to force Bruce into having a relationship with Damian. In addition there's strong possibility that Bruce did permanently hook up with Selina, which as we know from AoSS, King's Batman, Nolanverse, For Want of a Nail, and almost every other alternate universe written and Tim's various bad futures means Bruce did what he has always done if boinking Selina when there's someone else to adult for him: took off and left no forwarding address. 

There's a lot of interesting stuff shoved into the story, but it hinges on the understanding that Talia lost interest in Leviathan and Damian and let it all peter out to go back to being with her father. It and 666 could be the same universe, but that would mean Damian himself hit the point where he decided that Bruce was never his father, Dick is. (666 also retconned out the rape retcon, it's obnoxious and stupid that Didio forced it back into canon despite fan and writer backlash and keeps trying to make Selina into what Talia was). 

Considering Terry is in play already in the main canon through Warren in Gotham Academy, it's possible that Damian did decide genetics don't a parent make.

I just get a kick out of the fact that not only did Ra's start referring to Dick in his head as "Detective" long before he called Tim "Detective," and in the next four to seven years decided that Bruce never had been and that Dick was the one true Batman. As did Talia. That's a magnificent snub.

----------


## dietrich

> I too thought Damian: SOB was a dumpster fire when it came out, but it improves on the reread. Particularly if you realize it ties in to #700 (where the rape conception, for the record, was retconned back out to lala land where it belongs with all the times Selina had dub con sex with Bruce). If you pair them together, you'll catch that body that looks like Tim is super important as 700 shows that the Return of the Joker story happened in that universe. I had to read some of the reviews to catch that the talking cat is actually Damian having a full psychotic break due to his C-PTSD, the complete rejection of all of his genetic relatives, and the loss of the only two people who loved him unconditionally (because let's face it, outside of bad fan fiction Bruce is incapable of unconditional love). There's also the fact that Ra's and Talia fully considered Dick Damian's father since in this universe Talia never set the bounty on Damian to force Bruce into having a relationship with Damian. In addition there's strong possibility that Bruce did permanently hook up with Selina, which as we know from AoSS, King's Batman, Nolanverse, For Want of a Nail, and almost every other alternate universe written and Tim's various bad futures means Bruce did what he has always done if boinking Selina when there's someone else to adult for him: took off and left no forwarding address. 
> 
> There's a lot of interesting stuff shoved into the story, but it hinges on the understanding that Talia lost interest in Leviathan and Damian and let it all peter out to go back to being with her father. It and 666 could be the same universe, but that would mean Damian himself hit the point where he decided that Bruce was never his father, Dick is. (666 also retconned out the rape retcon, it's obnoxious and stupid that Didio forced it back into canon despite fan and writer backlash and keeps trying to make Selina into what Talia was). 
> 
> Considering Terry is in play already in the main canon through Warren in Gotham Academy, it's possible that Damian did decide genetics don't a parent make.
> 
> I just get a kick out of the fact that not only did Ra's start referring to Dick in his head as "Detective" long before he called Tim "Detective," and in the next four to seven years decided that Bruce never had been and that Dick was the one true Batman. As did Talia. That's a magnificent snub.


Well  looks like I missed a lot from the  title like the ref to the animated  movie.  The title is incredibly woven and entertaining. Batman 700 is something I've always been fascinated by.


Bruce a bad father who  bonks off the instant he gets a stiffie shocker. Dick has always been then superior man. Bruce's success is in Dick and the people around him.

Robin Rises also retconned the rape though I was surprised to see Dc bring it back as it tried to make a case why Talia isn't wife material. Although the same issue in try to discredit all love interest aside from Selina made the huge gaffe of implying the Patience version of Catwoman from that awful movie was canon.

DC is just all over the place.

Anyway Damian Son of Batman is a book that improves on every read and it always guaranteed to crack me up.

----------


## dietrich

Supersons was brilliant as always. Damian was on point. Smart, funny and brillant. The man with the plans. He's got his bat game perfected and going strong

----------


## Jackalope89

> *Or This?*


"I demand you call me by a whitewashed name!"

The brownish-blonde hair is, somewhat, overlookable, but making Damian into a whiny little brat? The more I see of this version of the Super Sons, the more I cringe.

----------


## dietrich

> "I demand you call me by a whitewashed name!"
> 
> The brownish-blonde hair is, somewhat, overlookable, but making Damian into a whiny little brat? The more I see of this version of the Super Sons, the more I cringe.


While Jon is the Angry grelim. Odd choice. If you are going to keep the same personalities and dynamic. Why swap em? Why is Damian now the warm, innocent who has little qualms emoting.

The previews were unsettling. It was bodyswappers. A lot of fans on tumblr will love this trope come true.

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/sahara_bat

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/karo_robbin

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/karo_robbin

----------


## Fergus

> While Jon is the Angry grelim. Odd choice. If you are going to keep the same personalities and dynamic. Why swap em? Why is Damian now the warm, innocent who has little qualms emoting.
> 
> The previews were unsettling. It was bodyswappers. A lot of fans on tumblr will love this trope come true.


Thing is my son who's never really gravitated towards Damian seems more interested in the Damian on the cover [it's becoming clear that aesthetics play a big role in his character preferences. red hood is the only other bat he's had a strong fondness for and that was based on the look]

My daughter who is already a big Damian and Supersons fans isn't sold on this title yet.

----------


## Fergus

> I too thought Damian: SOB was a dumpster fire when it came out, but it improves on the reread. Particularly if you realize it ties in to #700 (where the rape conception, for the record, was retconned back out to lala land where it belongs with all the times Selina had dub con sex with Bruce). If you pair them together, you'll catch that body that looks like Tim is super important as 700 shows that the Return of the Joker story happened in that universe. I had to read some of the reviews to catch that the talking cat is actually Damian having a full psychotic break due to his C-PTSD, the complete rejection of all of his genetic relatives, and the loss of the only two people who loved him unconditionally (because let's face it, outside of bad fan fiction Bruce is incapable of unconditional love). There's also the fact that Ra's and Talia fully considered Dick Damian's father since in this universe Talia never set the bounty on Damian to force Bruce into having a relationship with Damian. In addition there's strong possibility that Bruce did permanently hook up with Selina, which as we know from AoSS, King's Batman, Nolanverse, For Want of a Nail, and almost every other alternate universe written and Tim's various bad futures means Bruce did what he has always done if boinking Selina when there's someone else to adult for him: took off and left no forwarding address. 
> 
> There's a lot of interesting stuff shoved into the story, but it hinges on the understanding that Talia lost interest in Leviathan and Damian and let it all peter out to go back to being with her father. It and 666 could be the same universe, but that would mean Damian himself hit the point where he decided that Bruce was never his father, Dick is. (666 also retconned out the rape retcon, it's obnoxious and stupid that Didio forced it back into canon despite fan and writer backlash and keeps trying to make Selina into what Talia was). 
> 
> Considering Terry is in play already in the main canon through Warren in Gotham Academy, it's possible that Damian did decide genetics don't a parent make.
> 
> I just get a kick out of the fact that not only did Ra's start referring to Dick in his head as "Detective" long before he called Tim "Detective," and in the next four to seven years decided that Bruce never had been and that Dick was the one true Batman. As did Talia. That's a magnificent snub.


Damian SOB is a very clever book or a book that tries to do to much or a confused book. My opinions change a lot on this title. I've tried to like it but it's just doesn't work for me.

----------


## Fergus

> https://twitter.com/karo_robbin


The Young Prince. 
The last two pictures do well in conveying his status. A regal aura can be felt just gazing at the drawings. very well done and kudos to the artist.

----------


## dietrich

Damian needs healing by Glitterdc





https://twitter.com/glitter_dc

----------


## dietrich

> Thing is my son who's never really gravitated towards Damian seems more interested in the Damian on the cover [it's becoming clear that aesthetics play a big role in his character preferences. red hood is the only other bat he's had a strong fondness for and that was based on the look]
> 
> My daughter who is already a big Damian and Supersons fans isn't sold on this title yet.


Well I hope she still enjoys these versions

----------


## Fergus

Speaking of Damian SOB and & 700 my Favourite ending for Damian is the beyond one where he is batman for sometime before going on to become something different and greater.

I want all the bat kids to have a happy and peaceful life later in life.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Damian needs healing by Glitterdc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/glitter_dc


So Cool. Is he dreaming of being a cat?

----------


## CPSparkles

> Supersons was brilliant as always. Damian was on point. Smart, funny and brillant. The man with the plans. He's got his bat game perfected and going strong


Damian really is the best. "I'm napping right now.
7 Batcaves !!!

----------


## CPSparkles

> I too thought Damian: SOB was a dumpster fire when it came out, but it improves on the reread. Particularly if you realize it ties in to #700 (where the rape conception, for the record, was retconned back out to lala land where it belongs with all the times Selina had dub con sex with Bruce). If you pair them together, you'll catch that body that looks like Tim is super important as 700 shows that the Return of the Joker story happened in that universe. I had to read some of the reviews to catch that the talking cat is actually Damian having a full psychotic break due to his C-PTSD, the complete rejection of all of his genetic relatives, and the loss of the only two people who loved him unconditionally (because let's face it, outside of bad fan fiction Bruce is incapable of unconditional love). There's also the fact that Ra's and Talia fully considered Dick Damian's father since in this universe Talia never set the bounty on Damian to force Bruce into having a relationship with Damian. In addition there's strong possibility that Bruce did permanently hook up with Selina, which as we know from AoSS, King's Batman, Nolanverse, For Want of a Nail, and almost every other alternate universe written and Tim's various bad futures means Bruce did what he has always done if boinking Selina when there's someone else to adult for him: took off and left no forwarding address. 
> 
> There's a lot of interesting stuff shoved into the story, but it hinges on the understanding that Talia lost interest in Leviathan and Damian and let it all peter out to go back to being with her father. It and 666 could be the same universe, but that would mean Damian himself hit the point where he decided that Bruce was never his father, Dick is. (666 also retconned out the rape retcon, it's obnoxious and stupid that Didio forced it back into canon despite fan and writer backlash and keeps trying to make Selina into what Talia was). 
> 
> Considering Terry is in play already in the main canon through Warren in Gotham Academy, it's possible that Damian did decide genetics don't a parent make.
> 
> I just get a kick out of the fact that not only did Ra's start referring to Dick in his head as "Detective" long before he called Tim "Detective," and in the next four to seven years decided that Bruce never had been and that Dick was the one true Batman. As did Talia. That's a magnificent snub.


WOW! This is all fascinating! So many detail

I always find new thing's every time I pick it up But going to have this post handy for next time so can appreciate it more. It sounds like I require a lot of background info to fully appreciate the book.

@Arctic Cyclist Do you have a list of titles or story arcs that would help me get a better picture?

----------


## dietrich

> Speaking of Damian SOB and & 700 my Favourite ending for Damian is the beyond one where he is batman for sometime before going on to become something different and greater.
> 
> I want all the bat kids to have a happy and peaceful life later in life.


I like this so much but 700 is my favourite because baby Terry

----------


## dietrich

> Damian really is the best. "I'm napping right now.
> 7 Batcaves !!!


So it's canon Damian naps [can nap] with his eyes open.

----------


## dietrich

More Batman and Son Damian



https://twitter.com/airair_ii

----------


## dietrich

rivals



https://twitter.com/ZZAC04

----------


## CPSparkles

Thanks for all the really amazing art from so many talented fans. It's great to see so much appreciation and love for the character.

----------


## CPSparkles

> So it's canon Damian naps [can nap] with his eyes open.


Damian and his weird training [ass-pulls].

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

I like this one of Damian and some of his deformed clones. he looks sad as he is forced to leave them.

----------


## CPSparkles

Titus and Batcow



I love when fans show love to the pets.

----------


## CPSparkles

I wonder why Damian and tim were the only Bat kids to get a pet's? Did people not like animals back in the olden days like they do today?

----------


## Jackalope89

> I wonder why Damian and tim were the only Bat kids to get a pet's? Did people not like animals back in the olden days like they do today?


Jason has a dog named Dog now!

----------


## CPSparkles

> Jason has a dog named Dog now!


That's not the same thing though. He acquired that himself as a grown man living in his own home with his own rules. Bruce didn't buy it for him.

----------


## dietrich

> I wonder why Damian and tim were the only Bat kids to get a pet's? Did people not like animals back in the olden days like they do today?


Tim  didn't have any pets.Damian is the only Batkid to have  pets.
He  is  the only one because he is different.

He is a  Wayne [so he has that hording living thing's habits]
He was raised  in a peculiar environment and had's a backstory different from the other kids who came to live in the manor
He has a need to nurture
Alfred really needed to cheer him up
There was a need to give him busy and something to care for.
DC doesn't really need/have reason to  give any of  the kids pets since Ace was already a thing  but his  writer made each of Damian's an important part of his growth so they became a thing.

batman  and Robin was a different  type  of book to Batman  and Tec. It was about Bruce as a father.   The only other time batman books explored that theme was back when Dick  was young. So unlikely they  would devote that much panel  time to  such stories as we saw with King Ace story. On e  issue  and that was it unlike Titus.

Maybe the writer's never  thought of it back then.

Whatever the  reason I'm happy it's something that's unique to Damian

----------


## dietrich

More Burnham because really excited for AA2

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

And my Favourite

----------


## CPSparkles

> And my Favourite


Lol this is so funny

----------


## dietrich

> Lol this is so funny


I know right.

----------


## Schumiac

^funny, and cute... 




> I wonder why Damian and tim were the only Bat kids to get a pet's? Did people not like animals back in the olden days like they do today?


Ace the Bat-Hound  was originally created in 1950s and joined Batman and Robin on various adventures on loan from his owner... Till he actually became their pet when the owner moved and left him with them permanently... So the olden days also had a pet...It seems Julie Schwartz wasn't fond of him though so he disappeared in 60s... Till a reappearence in 90s... 

I can kind of see where a pet "crime fighter" wouldn't be wanted, but I love the idea of household pets. Not everything needs to be about crime fighting. genuine animal love is cool. 

Speaking of, the bat cow has been sighted in *spoilers:*
 the Doomdsay Clock 
*end of spoilers*, it seems, (didn't read it).

----------


## Schumiac

> He has a need to nurture
> There was a need to give him busy and something to care for.


I like those... They may be one of the big reasons why Damian has a bunch of pets. Pets don't only keep you busy, and teach you about responsibility, they also teach you a lot about love, and protecting and looking after someone other than you,  they are great companions and ease one's stress and loneliness, they improve relationship skills and helps one become more extroverted...

----------


## dietrich

> ^funny, and cute... 
> 
> 
> 
> Ace the Bat-Hound  was originally created in 1950s and joined Batman and Robin on various adventures on loan from his owner... Till he actually became their pet when the owner moved and left him with them permanently... So the olden days also had a pet...It seems Julie Schwartz wasn't fond of him though so he disappeared in 60s... Till a reappearence in 90s... 
> 
> I can kind of see where a pet "crime fighter" wouldn't be wanted, but I love the idea of household pets. Not everything needs to be about crime fighting. genuine animal love is cool. 
> 
> Speaking of, the bat cow has been sighted in *spoilers:*
> ...


Not reading that title either but that's cool. I like any sightings of Damian's pets

----------


## Fergus

Supersons was good but lately feels pointless. Maybe if I look at it as the boys on adventure not a quest to get home that might make it more enjoyable.

Damian was the highpoint as usual.

----------


## Fergus

> I like those... They may be one of the big reasons why Damian has a bunch of pets. Pets don't only keep you busy, and teach you about responsibility, they also teach you a lot about love, and protecting and looking after someone other than you,  they are great companions and ease one's stress and loneliness, they improve relationship skills and helps one become more extroverted...


I too like seeing Damian's nurturing side through the pets. Pets are great for everyone but I think that Damian particularly needed the pets.

----------


## Fergus

> And my Favourite


Ha ha nice to see Damian in the classic duds

----------


## CPSparkles

> Supersons was good but lately feels pointless. Maybe if I look at it as the boys on adventure not a quest to get home that might make it more enjoyable.
> 
> Damian was the highpoint as usual.


You're right it does make it feel more worthwhile when one just looks at it as the boys going adventuring.
Damian has taken more of the spotlight since the Maxi. I wouldn't mind if we get an issue showing Jon being awesome.

----------


## CPSparkles

Supersons band copy drawing from metal series

----------


## CPSparkles

> ^funny, and cute... 
> 
> 
> 
> Ace the Bat-Hound  was originally created in 1950s and joined Batman and Robin on various adventures on loan from his owner... Till he actually became their pet when the owner moved and left him with them permanently... So the olden days also had a pet...It seems Julie Schwartz wasn't fond of him though so he disappeared in 60s... Till a reappearence in 90s... 
> 
> I can kind of see where a pet "crime fighter" wouldn't be wanted, but I love the idea of household pets. Not everything needs to be about crime fighting. genuine animal love is cool. 
> 
> Speaking of, the bat cow has been sighted in *spoilers:*
> ...


i remember Ace but again that was different. He was crime fighting dog [working animal ] that belong not to Dick Grayson but Batman. I was asking a pet brought in for the child just to be a pet for pet purposes not a costumed dog

----------


## CPSparkles

Supersons song writing session





https://twitter.com/0yongyong0tata

----------


## Fergus

> Supersons song writing session
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/0yongyong0tata


he's wearing a choker. Very rockn'roll

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/0yongyong0tata

----------


## Fergus

> https://twitter.com/0yongyong0tata


This is funny. I think I've read it before but could be mistaken. This artist does some of the best Damian mini comics

----------


## Fergus

> ^funny, and cute... 
> 
> 
> 
> Ace the Bat-Hound  was originally created in 1950s and joined Batman and Robin on various adventures on loan from his owner... Till he actually became their pet when the owner moved and left him with them permanently... So the olden days also had a pet...It seems Julie Schwartz wasn't fond of him though so he disappeared in 60s... Till a reappearence in 90s... 
> 
> I can kind of see where a pet "crime fighter" wouldn't be wanted, but I love the idea of household pets. Not everything needs to be about crime fighting. genuine animal love is cool. 
> 
> Speaking of, the* bat cow has been sighted in* *spoilers:*
> ...


WHAT! Damian couldn't make it so sent a representative? I'm guessing she was there with the team we saw in the preview [Dick, Babs, Jason, Katana etc] what a strange group.

I like Batcow but don't like that she was a part of this group just makes it less serious. I wasn't expecting them to do anything important but this is a bit too jokey.

----------


## Schumiac

> WHAT! Damian couldn't make it so sent a representative? I'm guessing she was there with the team we saw in the preview [Dick, Babs, Jason, Katana etc] what a strange group.
> 
> I like Batcow but don't like that she was a part of this group just makes it less serious. I wasn't expecting them to do anything important but this is a bit too jokey.


You know what, I think Damian is supposed to be there too... It does look like all heroes went there, Bruce was even upset about it... Doesn't explain why they would take the poor Bat-cow with them to such a dangerzone but maybe Damian didn't want to leave any of his behind? 

Can see Bat-cow here too... He is there alright... lol

----------


## Fergus

> You know what, I think Damian is supposed to be there too... It does look like all heroes went there, Bruce was even upset about it... Doesn't explain why they would take the poor Bat-cow with them to such a dangerzone but maybe Damian didn't want to leave any of his behind? 
> 
> Can see Bat-cow here too... He is there alright... lol


Lol @ he's hanging in the wind. 

Also DangerZone! Now I want to make an Archer reference  :Smile: 

I notice all the young heroes [sidekicks] are missing.

----------


## Schumiac

New theory is that is supposed to be a giant Dalmatian belonging to Atomic Knight. Why it was traveling with the Bat-crew I don't know...  Why it is being drawn looking like a cow, beats me, but as someone who can't even draw stick people proper I am the last one to comment on art work I suppose...

But maybe the young heroes and their pets did stay home after all...

----------


## Fergus

> New theory is that is supposed to be a giant Dalmatian belonging to Atomic Knight. Why it was traveling with the Bat-crew I don't know...  Why it is being drawn looking like a cow, beats me, but as someone who can't even draw stick people proper I am the last one to comment on art work I suppose...
> 
> But maybe the young heroes and their pets did stay home after all...


So obscure Atomic Knight is akin to Extrano suddenly appearing or catching a lift with the bat family of all people.

That makes this team even more of a joke than Batcow [though his dalmatian isn't as silly a concept as Batcow] did and shows just how random and nonessential this team is. 
God forbid DC give Dick Grayson the respect he is more than due these day.

I wish they'd left Nightwing out of this mishmash team

----------


## Schumiac

I skim and scanned over the issue and tbh there is no "team" effort to talk about. It seems to be more about the heroes deciding they will ALL go to Mars to investigate (which I guess where Bat-family is supposed to help) and face this new thread, no one necessarily having a special mission. And they all get their collective asses handed to them in the end. No team A or b or anything. It was stupid... And I think Bruce thought so too (he is back on earth). There was no reason at all for the lot of them to go, especially when they had zero plan and zero leadership to make them act effectively. Martian Manhunter's "plan" was to make initial contact and listen to what Dr. Manhattan has to say and before he can even tell them all he had to say some of them start attacking him and it goes downhill from there....

Maybe Batman will gather the kid-squad and they will solve this mess. They sure can't do worse than the "adults" at this point.

----------


## Jackalope89

> I skim and scanned over the issue and tbh there is no "team" effort to talk about. It seems to be more about the heroes deciding they will ALL go to Mars to investigate (which I guess where Bat-family is supposed to help) and face this new thread, no one necessarily having a special mission. And they all get their collective asses handed to them in the end. No team A or b or anything. It was stupid... And I think Bruce thought so too (he is back on earth). There was no reason at all for the lot of them to go, especially when they had zero plan and zero leadership to make them act effectively. Martian Manhunter's "plan" was to make initial contact and listen to what Dr. Manhattan has to say and before he can even tell them all he had to say some of them start attacking him and it goes downhill from there....
> 
> Maybe Batman will gather the kid-squad and they will solve this mess. They sure can't do worse than the "adults" at this point.


Well, aside from the "kid squad", the Trinity are still on Earth. Though Bruce is on his way now, Clark is out cold with Lex, of all people, wanting to work together, and Diana now looks to have Black Adam's metahumans to keep an eye on at the UN.

----------


## Fergus

I'm glad the kid squad isn't there. I like when the heroes have levels that handle different level threats.

That's one of the my peeves with No justice. The TT suddenly getting the call up

----------


## oasis1313

> New theory is that is supposed to be a giant Dalmatian belonging to Atomic Knight. Why it was traveling with the Bat-crew I don't know...  Why it is being drawn looking like a cow, beats me, but as someone who can't even draw stick people proper I am the last one to comment on art work I suppose...
> 
> But maybe the young heroes and their pets did stay home after all...


It looks like a FAT giant dalmation.

----------


## dietrich

*The issue 1 is out in April this is the sequel
*


Super Sons: The Foxglove Mission
Written by Ridley Pearson
Illustrated by Ileana Gonzalez
Paperback $9.99 US DC Comics | DC Zoom
13 oz | 24 per carton On sale Nov 05, 2019 | 160 Pages | 978-1-4012-8640-8
Age 8-12 years | Grades 3-7

New York Times bestselling author Ridley Pearson returns to the world of Super Sons, where the adventure increases and the mystery deepens as the heroes investigate The Foxglove Incident!

In the aftermath of The Polarshield Project, Jon Kent and Damian “Ian” Wayne, the respective sons of Superman and Batman, are on the run with their new teammate, Candace. With their hometown in ruins, and in the absence of their heroic fathers, Jon and Ian have big capes to fill. Meanwhile, Candace follows clues that hold the key to her destiny, and her journey is filled with twists and turns as she unlocks powerful abilities she never knew existed. While their quests threaten to divide the three of them, it’s only through teamwork and trust that they can succeed.

The Foxglove Incident is the rare sequel that takes everything readers love about Super Sons and raises the stakes without losing any of the charm or sense of wonder. Join Ridley Pearson and artist Ile Gonzalez as they introduce new settings, new allies and villains, and all-new adventure in this latest action-packed chapter!

----------


## dietrich

Adult Damian

----------


## dietrich

In a nightwing Jacket



https://twitter.com/karo_robbin

----------


## dietrich

With Sipderman



This is part of a mini comic titled DC Marvel Puny crossover The comic is in a language I can't understandit fully [but basically Damian out puns spidy] 

can be viewed at   https://twitter.com/karo_robbin

----------


## dietrich

Damian really should  stop  getting those kids meals. Just buy a damn toy dude. That's  the best way to get the Nightwing



At least  it's not a Red Robin toy

----------


## Fergus

> Damian really should  stop  getting those kids meals. Just buy a damn toy dude. That's  the best way to get the Nightwing
> 
> 
> 
> At least  it's not a Red Robin toy


Bat burger doesn't do a red Robin toy. They do Batman, Nightwing, Red Hood, Batgirl, Robin, orphan, Batwoman. Batwing and The Signal. Cool toys

----------


## dietrich

> Bat burger doesn't do a red Robin toy. They do Batman, Nightwing, Red Hood, Batgirl, Robin, orphan, Batwoman. Batwing and The Signal. Cool toys


Dude not that I' m gonna argue RR's lack of coolness but I was just making a joke with the "at least it's not Red Robin line "

huh now I' m wondering does  the DCu have a Red Robin chain? Anyway back to Damian

----------


## dietrich

Wayne and son



https://twitter.com/T0MINT0M

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/__DangD

----------


## Fergus

> Dude not that I' m gonna argue RR's lack of coolness but I was just making a joke with the "at least it's not Red Robin line "
> 
> huh now I' m wondering does  the DCu have a Red Robin chain? Anyway back to Damian


I like to think there is a RED ROBIN chain in universe. That's where you can get a red robin toy only it's an actual bird toy

----------


## Fergus

> https://twitter.com/__DangD


This is nice but Damian needs to start filling out

----------


## Fergus

> *The issue 1 is out in April this is the sequel
> *
> 
> 
> Super Sons: The Foxglove Mission
> Written by Ridley Pearson
> Illustrated by Ileana Gonzalez
> Paperback $9.99 US DC Comics | DC Zoom
> 13 oz | 24 per carton On sale Nov 05, 2019 | 160 Pages | 978-1-4012-8640-8
> ...


Damian's getup is the best thing about this. He looks like a kid would do. I find that charming.

I didn't like the preview for the 1st issue. Jon  was a brat and Damian was nothing hope that's not indicative of the series.

----------


## CPSparkles

Fan made Tec 1000 cover featuring the tumblr versions of the Bats [the way tumblr sees them]

It's both offensive and funny




http://dopingues.tumblr.com

----------


## CPSparkles

> Damian's getup is the best thing about this. He looks like a kid would do. I find that charming.
> 
> I didn't like the preview for the 1st issue. Jon  was a brat and Damian was nothing hope that's not indicative of the series.


I'm  with you on damian's outfit being the only positive thing about this cover. He's back to being white. DC really are just disgraceful. I'm not saying make him white but when you cave and make him tanned on the 1st cover attempt to be consistent.

----------


## dietrich

> I'm  with you on damian's outfit being the only positive thing about this cover. He's back to being white. DC really are just disgraceful. I'm not saying make him white but when you cave and make him tanned on the 1st cover attempt to be consistent.


When fans force companies to cave never expect commitment. Commitment goes hand in hand with choice. Look at Wally. Fans forced the return  DC caved and look how committed they've been to the character

----------


## dietrich

> Fan made Tec 1000 cover featuring the tumblr versions of the Bats [the way tumblr sees them]
> 
> It's both offensive and funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://dopingues.tumblr.com


I really dislike tumblr headcanons although when it comes to Damian they are correct. He is a bastard.

----------


## CPSparkles

I like these scenes from the Dark Knights why can't King write emotion like this. The button was the one time the current run nailed this level of feels. Even tec delivered on the strong emotions [tynion's run in particular]

----------


## CPSparkles

> I really dislike tumblr headcanons although when it comes to Damian they are correct. He is a bastard.


Not too keen on those head canons either. Hate the tired tim, coffee drinking Tim and cereal loving addicted to hugs Dick Grayson. so annoying

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

http://neukgol.tumblr.com

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

http://neukgol.tumblr.com

----------


## Schumiac

wow Batman is actually smiling there... 


And someone has pissed Damian big time and Alfred seems worried or shocked...

----------


## dietrich

> wow Batman is actually smiling there... 
> 
> 
> And someone has pissed Damian big time and Alfred seems worried or shocked...


Dick just dazzles.
Damian and Jason trying to edge each other out. Damian is annoyed because he hasn't mastered the annoyed-smoulder like Jason so he went for the this-is-a-waste-of-my-time frown.

Bruce is just happy someone is letting him be with his family.
Alfred is worried and on edge expecting Damian and Tim to start fighting and ruin it.

That's what my eyes see  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## shadow6743

I was thinking the other day; if we never get Helena in the main DC Universe at least, we get Maya as a big sister.

tumblr_p41wf48LCj1rxuh8go1_1280.jpg

----------


## CPSparkles

> I was thinking the other day; if we never get Helena in the main DC Universe at least, we get Maya as a big sister.
> 
> tumblr_p41wf48LCj1rxuh8go1_1280.jpg


This art is beautiful. Gleason really knows how to aim straight for the heart.

I love Maya.
I hope other writers pick her up soon and write her with Damian. Or do we have to wait for Gleason?
Colin is coming back for a bit in that new series Once Upon A Crime.
Why do some characters only ever get used by their creators? Is it due to too many characters to choose from?

----------


## CPSparkles

> New theory is that is supposed to be a giant Dalmatian belonging to Atomic Knight. Why it was traveling with the Bat-crew I don't know...  Why it is being drawn looking like a cow, beats me, but as someone who can't even draw stick people proper I am the last one to comment on art work I suppose...
> 
> But maybe the young heroes and their pets did stay home after all...


Ahh well. I wish it was BatCow to be honest just because I like the character better.

----------


## Fergus

> I like these scenes from the Dark Knights why can't King write emotion like this. The button was the one time the current run nailed this level of feels. Even tec delivered on the strong emotions [tynion's run in particular]


I forgot a bunch of the titles that had damian  from back in those days.

This is very touching. It's no ripping things out of restroom's while throwing a fit but it manages to convey the required emotion and makes you well up.

----------


## dietrich

More Batman and Son Damian

----------


## dietrich

> This art is beautiful. Gleason really knows how to aim straight for the heart.
> 
> I love Maya.
> I hope other writers pick her up soon and write her with Damian. Or do we have to wait for Gleason?
> Colin is coming back for a bit in that new series Once Upon A Crime.
> Why do some characters only ever get used by their creators? Is it due to too many characters to choose from?


Hopefully we don't have to wait for Gleason.

I feel that a lot of new Support character's fall by the way side because there's just too many characters to pick from.

----------


## oasis1313

Awwww, Damian is just adorable.  He's the best thing that's happened to the Bat-Family in decades.

----------


## dietrich

> Awwww, Damian is just adorable.  He's the best thing that's happened to the Bat-Family in decades.


Couldn't agree more. He got me into comics which are kind of a pain once you get invested so mmh. Nah still glad for Damian

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/JarrulusX

----------


## CPSparkles

The trailer is here and it looks really good.

----------


## shadow6743

This made me so happy.

----------


## oasis1313

> https://twitter.com/JarrulusX


Awwwwwwwwww, this is a great pic.  I've been reading comics since the 1950's but Damian really freshened up the environment a lot.  I think I was tired of teens and early 20's.  Really liked the idea of Bruce Wayne getting a bratty kid dropped in his lap by the rotten ex-girlfriend.  Bruce said it well:  Damian deserves love.  He deserves a home and a family.

----------


## CPSparkles

DC Universe's List of Batman's Vigilantes 



I don't think DC has very competent staff. Why are Ollie, Roy, Deathstroke, Catwoman, Deadshot and Harley there?

----------


## dietrich

> DC Universe's List of Batman's Vigilantes 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think DC has very competent staff. Why are Ollie, Roy, Deathstroke, Catwoman, Deadshot and Harley there?


Ollie and Roy-because the CW GA think's he's Batman and he's popular so Comic batman claims him

Deadshot and Harley - made bank and are super popular with the general public so he's claiming em
Deathstroke - because he is super popular with the Public and was going to be in the Batman movie so claimed
Catwoman sometimes is an ally so yeah

Now why is Mr Terrific there and not Black Lightning? where's Duke? Where's Luke? Or did they hit their Black guy quota. 
@CP it's not just incompetence.

----------


## Arsenal

> Ollie and Roy-because the CW GA think's he's Batman and he's popular so Comic batman claims him
> 
> Deadshot and Harley - made bank and are super popular with the general public so he's claiming em
> Deathstroke - because he is super popular with the Public and was going to be in the Batman movie so claimed
> Catwoman sometimes is an ally so yeah
> 
> Now why is Mr Terrific there and not Black Lightning? where's Duke? Where's Luke? Or did they hit their Black guy quota. 
> @CP it's not just incompetence.


Black Lightning is part of Wonder Woman’s Warriors.

----------


## Fergus

> DC Universe's List of Batman's Vigilantes 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think DC has very competent staff. Why are Ollie, Roy, Deathstroke, Catwoman, Deadshot and Harley there?


i think because it's a would win for the DCU Games villain's are allowed

----------


## Rac7d*

> DC Universe's List of Batman's Vigilantes 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think DC has very competent staff. Why are Ollie, Roy, Deathstroke, Catwoman, Deadshot and Harley there?


because they are all have been vigilantees at one pount

----------


## Fergus

> This made me so happy.


Me too. Looks like family fun. the DC shared Universe shows are too violent for my kids and while my daughter has the superhero girls this is something my boy can enjoy.

I wish they had an animated series similar to DCSHG that was aimed at boys

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian WIP



https://twitter.com/bluerobogeddon

Love the SuperSons phone case we can just peep.

----------


## CPSparkles

> because they are all have been vigilantees at one pount


Aah didn't think of that

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

This artist seems to really like Batman and Son version of Damian. He just posted a new ones featuring Nightwing and titled The Nightwing



https://twitter.com/airair_ii

----------


## CPSparkles

Lazarus Pit



https://twitter.com/JarrulusX

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/LIYUAN_MHA

----------


## CPSparkles

Unlikely Alliance [Joker Junior, Robin and Superboy]



https://twitter.com/LIYUAN_MHA

----------


## dietrich

> Black Lightning is part of Wonder Woman’s Warriors.


Why is he on that team? Do they have connections

----------


## dietrich

> https://twitter.com/LIYUAN_MHA


I like the colours on this.

----------


## dietrich

Young Justice Damian and Jason



https://twitter.com/airair_ii

----------


## dietrich

He doesn't have one yet but he could



Robin



https://twitter.com/gothamtwinks

----------


## Fergus

When are the Batman Ninja Turtles movie out and the Zoom titles [not just supersons] coming out?

----------


## dietrich

Teen Titans 28 Variant by Mico Suayan

----------


## dietrich

> When are the Batman Ninja Turtles movie out and the Zoom titles [not just supersons] coming out?


The movie is available to buy 31st of March

----------


## CPSparkles

The SuperSons

----------


## CPSparkles

No Justice edit 

*I don’t care what Brainiac says, you will stay close to me.*

----------


## dietrich

> No Justice edit 
> 
> *I don’t care what Brainiac says, you will stay close to me.*


Or Flash or Harley just You will stay close to someone who's taller and costumed.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Or Flash or Harley just You will stay close to someone who's taller and costumed.


lol..... Right? It was still a nice Batdad moment.

----------


## CPSparkles

> When are the Batman Ninja Turtles movie out and the Zoom titles [not just supersons] coming out?



The movie is out 31/03/19 and the schedule for the Zoom titles are as follows:

*DC Zoom (ages 8-12):


SUPER SONS: THE POLARSHIELD PROJECT (April 2, 2019)—written by Ridley Pearson and illustrated by Ile Gonzalez 

DC SUPER HERO GIRLS: SPACED OUT (June 4, 2019)—written by Shea Fontana and illustrated by Agnes Garbowska

DEAR JUSTICE LEAGUE (August 6, 2019)—written by Michael Northrop and illustrated by Gustavo Duarte 

SUPERMAN OF SMALLVILLE(September 3, 2019)—written by Art Baltazar and Franco and Illustrated by Art Baltazar

THE SECRET SPIRAL OF SWAMP KID(October 1, 2019)—written and illustrated by Kirk Scroggs 

DC SUPER HERO GIRLS: AT METROPOLIS HIGH(October 15, 2019)—written by Amy Wolfram and illustrated by Yancey Labat

BLACK CANARY: IGNITE(November 5, 2019)—written by Meg Cabot and illustrated by Cara McGee

SUPER SONS: THE FOXGLOVE MISSION(November 5, 2019)—written by Ridley Pearson and illustrated by Ile Gonzalez

DIANA, PRINCESS OF THE AMAZONS(January 7, 2020)—written by Shannon and Dean Hale and illustrated by Victoria Ying

GREEN LANTERN: LEGACY(January 21, 2020)—written by Minh Lê and illustrated by Andie Tong 


*

----------


## shadow6743

Okay, June Solicitations are out and I going to say is don't look if you don't want spoilers for the Teen Titans/ Deathstroke cross over. 

The link is here if you want to look: https://www.newsarama.com/44329-dc-c...citations.html

But, just warning you. In case, you want to go into the story blind.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Okay, June Solicitations are out and I going to say is don't look if you don't want spoilers for the Teen Titans/ Deathstroke cross over. 
> 
> The link is here if you want to look: https://www.newsarama.com/44329-dc-c...citations.html
> 
> But, just warning you. In case, you want to go into the story blind.


Very Dramatic. Sounds interesting but I don't buy it even for a second.

----------


## shadow6743

> Very Dramatic. Sounds interesting but I don't buy it even for a second.


I didn't at first either, then I looked at the Deathstroke solicitation. Either way, its Deathstroke whatever happens to him, he deserves it. So, either way, I will enjoy this crossover.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I didn't at first either, then I looked at the Deathstroke solicitation. Either way, its Deathstroke whatever happens to him, he deserves it. So, either way, I will enjoy this crossover.


I'm looking forward to it too. When I say I don't believe it *spoilers:*
 I mean I don't think DC's gonna let the TT take down/kill a character as big as Deathstroke. I don't think he'll die or it's gonna be something where he's presumed dead but it turns out he isn't 
*end of spoilers*

----------


## shadow6743

> I'm looking forward to it too. When I say I don't believe it *spoilers:*
>  I mean I don't think DC's gonna let the TT take down/kill a character as big as Deathstroke. I don't think he'll die or it's gonna be something where he's presumed dead, but it turns out he isn't 
> *end of spoilers*


I am thinking the same thing, or it's going to be fake in some way.

----------


## dietrich

> I am thinking the same thing, or it's going to be fake in some way.


It has to be fake. Still I'm pulling them both. The solicits for both TT and Deathstroke are just FIRE! Lobo and Legion of Doom. Oh my gosh does this mean the team has to go up against both?

----------


## dietrich

I like this cover for DCeased #2

----------


## dietrich

For the few who don't already own it New printing of Tomasi's B&R Omni



BATMAN AND ROBIN BY PETER J. TOMASI AND PATRICK GLEASON OMNIBUS HC NEW PRINTING
written by PETER J. TOMASI
art by PATRICK GLEASON, MICK GRAY and others
cover by PATRICK GLEASON and MARK IRWIN
Teaming Batman with his son Damian, a.k.a. Robin, writer Peter J. Tomasi and artist Patrick Gleason’s run on BATMAN and ROBIN was one of the standout titles in the New 52. Mixing dark themes from Damian’s childhood with the League of Assassins and touching stories of a father and son, this creative team invented some of the greatest Batman and Robin stories ever told! Collects BATMAN & ROBIN #20-22, BATMAN & ROBIN #0-40 from the New 52 series, BATMAN & ROBIN ANNUAL #1-3, ROBIN RISES: OMEGA #1, ROBIN RISES: ALPHA #1 and a story from SECRET ORIGINS #4.
ON SALE 11.27.19
$125.00 US | 1,248 PAGES
FC | ISBN: 978-1-4012-9570-7

----------


## dietrich

ADVENTURES OF THE SUPER SONS #11
written by PETER J. TOMASI
art by CARLO BARBERI and MATT SANTORELLI
cover by DAN MORA
Superboy and Robin have been chased through the galaxy by Rex Luthor and his band of murdering minors…and at last the final battle has begun! Using the Dimensional Cube and a brand-new, shiny army of prison planet escapees, Rex has opened the portal to Earth to start his invasion! But Jon and Damian have an army of their own, and when you’re backed by a cybernetic cowboy, an intergalactic ride-share program and several hundred “planeteers,” how could you not put up an epic fight?!
ON SALE 06.05.19
$3.99 US | 11 of 12 | 32 PAGES
FC | RATED T

*This Cybernetic Cowboy Robot?*

----------


## dietrich

Reminder of the May solicits.







That Deathstroke solicit.
Slade trying to *"FIX"* Damian
Damian abandoning his father's code to save his friends

The implication is that Damian Wayne puts down Deathstroke to save his friends. 

Damian might have taken animated Deathstroke who was a coward and not as powerful as his comic version. no way is he able to take this Deathstroke down solo.

I really hope the June solicits are misleading. I have a problem with Damian taking Slade down.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I am thinking the same thing, or it's going to be fake in some way.


It has to be. I don't see Priest ending his run like this. Also dude regenerates.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Reminder of the May solicits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Deathstroke solicit.
> ...


Slade is too big a character for Damian to take down. Both in power and status. They recently gave us Jason taking down Damian so Damian being able to take down Deathstroke is just hilarious. The power level handling is RWBY level stupid.

As a team or with djinn or crush he can pull it off but solo as implied by these solicits? I have to see it to see how they try to pull it off.

----------


## dietrich

> Slade is too big a character for Damian to take down. Both in power and status. They recently gave us Jason taking down Damian so Damian being able to take down Deathstroke is just hilarious. The power level handling is RWBY level stupid.
> 
> As a team or with djinn or crush he can pull it off but solo as implied by these solicits? I have to see it to see how they try to pull it off.


however if he's already captured this could be a Morgan Ducard situation. Damian wasn't anywhere as powerful but still took him down because he was already roughed up

----------


## CPSparkles

> however if he's already captured this could be a Morgan Ducard situation. Damian wasn't anywhere as powerful but still took him down because he was already roughed up


As badass as it would be for Damian to end Deathstroke I just don't want him killing not to mention how OP it makes him to kill Deathstroke when bigger men have tried and failed

----------


## dietrich

> As badass as it would be for Damian to end Deathstroke I just don't want him killing not to mention how OP it makes him to kill Deathstroke when bigger men have tried and failed


Agreed. I like my favourites being badass but I don't them over powered or pulling off feats they shouldn't. it hurts the character.

it's a moot though since I'm 80% sure he doesn't kill/ DS doesn't die.

----------


## CPSparkles

> It has to be fake. Still I'm pulling them both. The solicits for both TT and Deathstroke are just FIRE! Lobo and Legion of Doom. Oh my gosh does this mean the team has to go up against both?


Are you assuming that the LoD will come after them for DS? I think this the LoD will lead to the real story behind what ever DS is currently plotting.

----------


## shadow6743

> Slade is too big a character for Damian to take down. Both in power and status. They recently gave us Jason taking down Damian so Damian being able to take down Deathstroke is just hilarious. The power level handling is RWBY level stupid.
> 
> As a team or with djinn or crush he can pull it off but solo as implied by these solicits? I have to see it to see how they try to pull it off.


I was thinking either Djinn or Crush could take down Deathstroke. It would be interesting to have Djinn do it so we could get her character arc after Crush. Or may Crush does it and that is what leads Lobo to the Titans. I mean if your going to try to kill Lobo taking down Deathstroke is good practice. Finally, I think I am getting to the point where I see comic book solicits and covers trying to sound and look way more dramatic than the stories actually are. Not saying I am not going to enjoy this cross over. But, in modern comics, when has a cover or solicit truly reflected what was written in a comic?

I mean Deathstroke is a soldier and part of winning a war is psychological. He does not have to get Damian to kill him to "fix" him. He just has to make Damian, the Teen Titans, and the world think he did.

----------


## dietrich

The Adventures of Damian Wayne






https://twitter.com/JarrulusX

----------


## Darkcrusade25

So I finally realized why I feel like TT isn't best for Damian....he hasn't made personal connections with any of his teammates. The closest hes made was with Wallace but Wallace has been closed off to everyone except whatshisname. Super Sons felt like the best book for Damian, he actually made a strong personal connection and even in the last issues of the run he was starting to make emotional decisions to help Jon. They really need to make Damian lose the ruthless asshole act. It only works when hes newly introduced to the universe.

----------


## dietrich

> I was thinking either Djinn or Crush could take down Deathstroke. It would be interesting to have Djinn do it so we could get her character arc after Crush. Or may Crush does it and that is what leads Lobo to the Titans. I mean if your going to try to kill Lobo taking down Deathstroke is good practice. Finally, I think I am getting to the point where I see comic book solicits and covers trying to sound and look way more dramatic than the stories actually are. Not saying I am not going to enjoy this cross over. But, in modern comics, when has a cover or solicit truly reflected what was written in a comic?
> 
> I mean Deathstroke is a soldier and part of winning a war is psychological. He does not have to get Damian to kill him to "fix" him. He just has to make Damian, the Teen Titans, and the world think he did.


Why is Slade even trying to  fix Damian?  he has enough kids to make disciples. Why try to  turn Damian?
Slade also isn't the type  and shouldn't be going through with such an elaborate hoax because Damian. Does he want a Robin that much?

----------


## dietrich

> So I finally realized why I feel like TT isn't best for Damian....he hasn't made personal connections with any of his teammates. The closest hes made was with Wallace but Wallace has been closed off to everyone except whatshisname. Super Sons felt like the best book for Damian, he actually made a strong personal connection and even in the last issues of the run he was starting to make emotional decisions to help Jon. They really need to make Damian lose the ruthless asshole act. It only works when hes newly introduced to the universe.


It's not an act and it's about time some fans learn  to understand  that Damian is ruthless and kind of an arsehole it's why a lot of us love the Rambutious short man.
However Ruthless arseholes can also make emotional decisions to help others and the world. Even those who aren't their friends, family or even human

Dick
Bruce
Alfred
Maya
Colin
Suren
The Demon's fist
Scarlett
Grundy
Batcow etc Damian has been making emotional decisions to help others while at the same time being a ruthless asshole since Morrison

On this team he has a personal  connection with Emiko, Djinn and Wallace so not sure what you are on about. Shame you don't feel this team works for him but I disagree and i'm really looking forward to this arc.


Damian is never going to be nice and that's nice.

----------


## Darkcrusade25

> It's not an act and it's about time some fans learn  to understand  that Damian is ruthless and kind of an arsehole it's why a lot of us love the Rambutious short man.
> However Ruthless arseholes can also make emotional decisions to help others and the world. Even those who aren't their friends, family or even human
> 
> Dick
> Maya
> Colin
> Suren
> The Demon's fist
> Scarlett
> ...


Damian can be nice lol. I remember everybody starting to love him because he was turning nice. I'm not saying he should turn nice though. I'm not saying this team doesn't work for him but I think they can do more with Damian instead of just reverting to his ruthless asshole personality. Maybe its just me missing the Super Sons team up. 

Who knows, maybe things will change post Terminus Agenda.

----------


## dietrich

> Damian can be nice lol. I remember everybody starting to love him because he was turning nice. I'm not saying he should turn nice though. I'm not saying this team doesn't work for him but I think they can do more with Damian instead of just reverting to his ruthless asshole personality. Maybe its just me missing the Super Sons team up. 
> 
> Who knows, maybe things will change post Terminus Agenda.


Do you know how many different writers have written Damian Since rebirth?
Do you know how many titles he has been in? 

Tomasi's Supersons Damian is an anomally that doesn't look like the others. The odd  man out in a shit load of titles and stories. And we aren't just talking DC stuff. IDW stuff [Orlando,Seeley and Tynion's Crossovers] included.

Damian in Supersons is watered down because of the tone of that title much like lil Gotham Damian &co were watered down to suit the tone of that book.

i lot of fans love supersons Damian. A lot of people who never liked Damian came to like/tolerate that version but that guy is Damian with certain traits highlighted and other traits toned down. That's PG feels Damian the smol angry bean that tumblr likes to draw amped up [I like him more in AoSS. He's more Damian in that]

Damian isn't going to change his ruthless, ass holey personality much because it is part of who he is.  They are not reverting anything since it never left and it mostly won't. he's just going to  learn how to adapt/channel/control it as he grows like his Dad does.

I'm glad fans have Supersons for nice Damian but I'm also glad lots of fans and creators love the more complex asshole who helps others since that's the Damian I love  the most.

----------


## shadow6743

> Why is Slade even trying to  fix Damian?  he has enough kids to make disciples. Why try to  turn Damian?
> Slade also isn't the type  and shouldn't be going through with such an elaborate hoax because Damian. Does he want a Robin that much?


I don't know why he wants to "fix" Damian. But, going after Robin as kind of been Deathstroke MO since New Teen Titans. It what he does and it helps him get a jab at Batman. Also, him doing this sort of thing lets him get off the grid. Law enforcement will not be looking for a dead man and neither will Teen Titans or any other superhero. So, to him it will allow him to take care of two problems.

----------


## dietrich

> I don't know why he wants to "fix" Damian. But, going after Robin as kind of been Deathstroke MO since New Teen Titans. It what he does and it helps him get a jab at Batman. *Also, him doing this sort of thing lets him get off the grid. Law enforcement will not be looking for a dead man and neither will Teen Titans or any other superhero. So, to him it will allow him to take care of two problems.*


Yep. My money is on something more along these lines.

----------


## Digifiend

> It has to be fake. Still I'm pulling them both. The solicits for both TT and Deathstroke are just FIRE! Lobo and Legion of Doom. Oh my gosh does this mean the team has to go up against both?


Yeah, we're definitely talking about a fakeout here. After all, *spoilers:*
If Slade really was dead, wouldn't his book be over? It's not listed as FINAL ISSUE.
*end of spoilers*

----------


## dietrich

> Yeah, we're definitely talking about a fakeout here. After all, *spoilers:*
> If Slade really was dead, wouldn't his book be over? It's not listed as FINAL ISSUE.
> *end of spoilers*


Yet another great point.nah I'm not buying it. 

*spoilers:*
Deathstroke RIP. Priest referencing Morrison's run once again. It's lost on me that Batman didn't actually die in Batman RIP
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Fergus

Supersons Damian is a lot more easy to like than the Uncensored full flavour Damian. TT Damian is a more interesting and complex. I prefer TT Damian but he's a little too much for my kids. Which is where the pros of variety comes in. They have Supersons until they are old enough which for my daughter is October then I'll let her read stuff like B&R, TT, RSOB etc

----------


## Fergus

> The movie is out 31/03/19 and the schedule for the Zoom titles are as follows:
> 
> *DC Zoom (ages 8-12):
> 
> 
> SUPER SONS: THE POLARSHIELD PROJECT (April 2, 2019)written by Ridley Pearson and illustrated by Ile Gonzalez 
> 
> DC SUPER HERO GIRLS: SPACED OUT (June 4, 2019)written by Shea Fontana and illustrated by Agnes Garbowska
> 
> ...


Thank you. 
Wasn't aware of the Swamp Thing Zoom title.

----------


## Fergus

Teen Titans and Deathstroke have my money. Whatever the outcome I'm sure we are in for a good time with Priest attached.

When did Damian and Deathstorke become so involved. So much history in and out of comics. I'm not one for Slade always targeting Robins but I don't mind Damian Wayne and Slade Wilson antagonising each other.

Now I want more than ever for Priest to get a long run on Batman .

----------


## Darkcrusade25

> Teen Titans and Deathstroke have my money. Whatever the outcome I'm sure we are in for a good time with Priest attached.
> 
> When did Damian and Deathstorke become so involved. So much history in and out of comics. I'm not one for Slade always targeting Robins but I don't mind Damian Wayne and Slade Wilson antagonising each other.
> 
> Now I want more than ever for Priest to get a long run on Batman .


Started with DS Rebirth 4/5 then Titans/TT crossover, but it became a significant involvement with DS vs Batman arc.

----------


## Fergus

> Started with DS Rebirth 4/5 then Titans/TT crossover, but it became a significant involvement with DS vs Batman arc.


I say it started in Son of Batman Movie where his loses his eye to Damian and in a later movie Kidnaps Damian, vows to make him call him papa and fetch him his slippers. This conflict took root even before Damian became Robin and isn't batman/Robin related.
Then Robin Son of Batman where they clash over Maya. This standoff  isn't Robin related.

Then came Rebirth Deathstroke where they had their 1st Robin/Batman related standoff.

They already had an antagonistic relationship before Priest who if you remember had the pair bring up their RSOB face off in DS#4 war of words. It's just that those were not related to being Robin.

----------


## dietrich

Not to mention that in Morrison's batman and robin when Deathstroke hijacked Damian's body in an attempt to kill Dick Grayson.

On reflection a showdown has been brewing between the two. I'm not a fond of two characters I like fighting but the solicits sound epic, the writers involved are solid and it has been built up over time.

----------


## Fergus

> Not to mention that in Morrison's batman and robin when Deathstroke hijacked Damian's body in an attempt to kill Dick Grayson.
> 
> On reflection a showdown has been brewing between the two. I'm not a fond of two characters I like fighting but the solicits sound epic, the writers involved are solid and it has been built up over time.


That is technically the start of their conflict

Forgot about that encounter.

----------


## shadow6743

There is also a fight between Deathstroke and Damian in the Robin Son of Batman Series. But, eventually, he just gets him to go away by paying him double his contract.

----------


## Fergus

> There is also a fight between Deathstroke and Damian in the Robin Son of Batman Series. But, eventually, he just gets him to go away by paying him double his contract.


I'm sure that there's a comic where Dick Grayson also offers to pay off Deathstroke. Damian has been learning from his batman  :Smile:

----------


## CPSparkles

Following a Dead trend

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/OtterTheAuthor

----------


## CPSparkles

Okay this totally OCC but I saw it and itmelted my heart so I had to post it





https://doc-squash.tumblr.com

I know Damian was shown having Nightmares when he 1st came back from being dead so likely Jason did too. Might still.

----------


## bell

> Following a Dead trend


Nahh Bruce would get what they are doing fast, Sups he might fall for it. Still funny xD

----------


## dietrich

> https://twitter.com/OtterTheAuthor


This is very cool. Love that Bat's is behind him.

----------


## dietrich

> Okay this totally OCC but I saw it and itmelted my heart so I had to post it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://doc-squash.tumblr.com
> 
> I know Damian was shown having Nightmares when he 1st came back from being dead so likely Jason did too. Might still.


Okay this is painful. I imagine both still have nightmares. There are some scars that run far too deep and ache flare up every now and then.

----------


## dietrich

> Nahh Bruce would get what they are doing fast, Sups he might fall for it. Still funny xD


I read this and my take away is "Bruce is a Dabber"  :Smile:

----------


## Arctic Cyclist

> Okay this totally OCC but I saw it and itmelted my heart so I had to post it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://doc-squash.tumblr.com
> 
> I know Damian was shown having Nightmares when he 1st came back from being dead so likely Jason did too. Might still.


Why would it be out of character when he's been shown doing this in the comics multiple times? Yes, it's out of character for green eyed Damian, but this was normal behavior for blue eyed Damian starting back in Morrison's B&R, Streets of Gotham, Batman, Steph's Batgirl, throughout all of his New 52 appearances up to his death, and through Robin: SOB. It's only ooc because he has green eyes, blue eyed Damian didn't hesitate to keep vigil over people's sleep and worry about their mental health.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Why would it be out of character when he's been shown doing this in the comics multiple times? Yes, it's out of character for green eyed Damian, but this was normal behavior for blue eyed Damian starting back in Morrison's B&R, Streets of Gotham, Batman, Steph's Batgirl, throughout all of his New 52 appearances up to his death, and through Robin: SOB. It's only ooc because he has green eyes, blue eyed Damian didn't hesitate to keep vigil over people's sleep and worry about their mental health.


I mean depicting Damian and Jason as this best bro buddies is OCC not that keeping vigil or worrying  about peoples mental health is OCC. 

He encountered Colin [another person he was shown watching over and worrying about] because he was watching over and worried about all those kids.

----------


## dietrich

The Trailer for the Supersons Zoom Trilogy

----------


## CPSparkles

There's also an Interview with the writer where he talks about re-imagining the characters and the reason for  Damian's name change.

Here's the link

https://www.pastemagazine.com/articl...mpression=true

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

> There's also an Interview with the writer where he talks about re-imagining the characters and the reason for  Damian's name change.
> 
> Here's the link
> 
> https://www.pastemagazine.com/articl...mpression=true


I read the interview earlier and He's not wrong on the secondary associations the Damian might have for a lot of people who are not aware of the meaning but in and out of story. So yeah.

Still don't like Ian. I mean the supersons are pretty much John and Jon! They are *JoJo's*  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CPSparkles

> I read the interview earlier and He's not wrong on the secondary associations the Damian might have for a lot of people who are not aware of the meaning but in and out of story. So yeah.
> 
> Still don't like Ian. I mean the supersons are pretty much John and Jon! They are *JoJo's*


There's always time for a Jojo's reference  :Cool:

----------


## Schumiac

> 


ohhh poor Bruce... That may just be the worst thing anyone has ever done to him :P

----------


## CPSparkles

> ohhh poor Bruce... That may just be the worst thing anyone has ever done to him :P


Lol. Quick! Where's Thomas and a Horse when you need them?

----------


## Schumiac

Ugh Thomas... May he get stomped over by the Bat-cow. Damian can then adopt the Horse, the Horse is innocent...

----------


## Fergus

> There's also an Interview with the writer where he talks about re-imagining the characters and the reason for  Damian's name change.
> 
> Here's the link
> 
> https://www.pastemagazine.com/articl...mpression=true


Curious to read this and find out what his re imagined origin is.
My guess is still with the LoA because Bruce appears to be a pretty hands on single parent and Damian in another preview doesn't seem to be on good terms with his mother.
I understand Bruce not letting his kid be Robin. No caring parent or adult lets a child become a vigilante. That has always made Bruce look bad and this title appears to be very socially aware.

I like the vibe I get from Damian in the panels shown and the video. His outfit still cracks me up though.

----------


## dietrich

Teen Titans #28 preview



The Teen Titans haven’t always met with success since Damian Wayne reformed the team back in last summer’s TEEN TITANS #20…but they’d better find their A-game quickly. While Damian is still recovering from a recent battle with Red Hood (the less said about that, the better, as far as Robin is concerned), he’s nevertheless set his sights on a new criminal target—Deathstroke. In last week’s DEATHSTROKE #41, it was revealed that Damian has a plan in motion to bring down the longtime Titans nemesis, who seems to be an agent of the mysterious and deadly crime lord known as The Other.

Damian’s plan will come to light in Wednesday’s TEEN TITANS #28, which kicks off “The Terminus Agenda,” a thrilling new four-part crossover between Adam Glass and Bernard Chang’s Teen Titans and Christopher Priest and Carlo Pagulayan’s Deathstroke. However, first he’ll need to convince the Titans that they’re ready for this mission, something which they’re not the least bit confident about

Can you really blame them? In recent months, Damian, Red Arrow, Kid Flash, Djinn, Crush and Roundhouse have found themselves knocked down by super-villains and their own insecurities, and while they’ve all gradually grown closer to each other, they’re still not always tight as a team. But to bring down Slade Wilson, they’ll need to put all their doubts aside and work together more effectively than ever before. Because as Deathstroke has proven time and time again, he doesn’t lose often, and he doesn’t think twice about putting his enemies down permanently. No matter how young they happen to be.


https://www.dccomics.com/blog/2019/0...et-deathstroke


It begins.

That write-up is pretty BS since there's an illegal jail packed full of success's. The team has had one loss. An attempt to create shortcomings and weaknesses to compensate for the feat they are about to pull off.

Also the shade on Black Mask [some street level criminal]

----------


## dietrich

> Curious to read this and find out what his re imagined origin is.
> My guess is still with the LoA because Bruce appears to be a pretty hands on single parent and Damian in another preview doesn't seem to be on good terms with his mother.
> I understand Bruce not letting his kid be Robin. No caring parent or adult lets a child become a vigilante. That has always made Bruce look bad and this title appears to be very socially aware.
> 
> *I like the vibe I get from Damian in the panels shown and the video*. His outfit still cracks me up though.


He's got the shit eating grin down alright.
Not sure what's going on with jon in that panel above. looks like He bit his tongue.

----------


## Fergus

> Teen Titans #28 preview
> 
> 
> 
> The Teen Titans haven’t always met with success since Damian Wayne reformed the team back in last summer’s TEEN TITANS #20…but they’d better find their A-game quickly. While Damian is still recovering from a recent battle with Red Hood (the less said about that, the better, as far as Robin is concerned), he’s nevertheless set his sights on a new criminal target—Deathstroke. In last week’s DEATHSTROKE #41, it was revealed that Damian has a plan in motion to bring down the longtime Titans nemesis, who seems to be an agent of the mysterious and deadly crime lord known as The Other.
> 
> Damian’s plan will come to light in Wednesday’s TEEN TITANS #28, which kicks off “The Terminus Agenda,” a thrilling new four-part crossover between Adam Glass and Bernard Chang’s Teen Titans and Christopher Priest and Carlo Pagulayan’s Deathstroke. However, first he’ll need to convince the Titans that they’re ready for this mission, something which they’re not the least bit confident about
> 
> Can you really blame them? In recent months, Damian, Red Arrow, Kid Flash, Djinn, Crush and Roundhouse have found themselves knocked down by super-villains and their own insecurities, and while they’ve all gradually grown closer to each other, they’re still not always tight as a team. But to bring down Slade Wilson, they’ll need to put all their doubts aside and work together more effectively than ever before. Because as Deathstroke has proven time and time again, he doesn’t lose often, and he doesn’t think twice about putting his enemies down permanently. No matter how young they happen to be.
> ...


What was the point of Jason in this book? He did nothing aside from beat Damian up and advice / teach a kid who can afford to give 3 mil to charities to steal money to cover his costs. Which i suppose are thing's batman would never do but I expected him to offer alternatives in different way. I expected him to give tips on crime fighting techniques that we won't expect from Batman.

Deathstroke is the one that's going to make Damian extreme it looks like.

Looking forward to the face off but still disappointed with the mentor arc. Jason wasn't much of a mentor. Looks like Slade going to succeed and he's not a good mentor for a Robin.

Dick Grayson where are you? We need you. Everything's going to shit without you

----------


## dietrich

> What was the point of Jason in this book? He did nothing aside from beat Damian up and advice / teach a kid who can afford to give 3 mil to charities to steal money to cover his costs. Which i suppose are thing's batman would never do but I expected him to offer alternatives in different way. I expected him to give tips on crime fighting techniques that we won't expect from Batman.
> 
> Deathstroke is the one that's going to make Damian extreme it looks like.
> 
> Looking forward to the face off but still disappointed with the mentor arc. Jason wasn't much of a mentor. Looks like Slade going to succeed and he's not a good mentor for a Robin.
> 
> Dick Grayson where are you? We need you. Everything's going to shit without you


Times like this you need a good Dick but all we got is a Ric  :Stick Out Tongue:  This is why Bruce gets the Ride of shame and Damian kills Slade.

All because we have Ric and not Dick Grayson. It's all on Ric  :Mad:

----------


## Fergus

> Times like this you need a good Dick but all we got is a Ric  This is why Bruce gets the Ride of shame and Damian kills Slade.
> 
> All because we have Ric and not Dick Grayson. It's all on Ric


Very funny  :Big Grin: .

Now we know the reason why it was so important that Grayson had to be *Ric*ed. He's function in the lives of Bruce and Damian. What he means to them. 

The current batman and TT story arc's couldn't happen if Ric Grayson was still Dick Grayson

----------


## dietrich

Tomasi doing a Reddit  AMA March 26 at 11 am PT / 2 pm ET just fyi

----------


## dietrich

Since we are not getting it in the comics here's Grayson to the rescue 
Taking care of a Damian who's made a bad decisions





https://twitter.com/MayhB

----------


## dietrich

Robins



https://twitter.com/Sarah69719127

----------


## CPSparkles

> Ugh Thomas... May he get stomped over by the Bat-cow. Damian can then adopt the Horse, the Horse is innocent...


I hated Bruce shooting a horse earlier in the run when he his house is practically a zoo. + Like Dude you had other, better means of transportation. Why make a horse carry 2people?

I hope this run is revealed for be nothing but an illness induced fever dream. I don't think Thomas why is working with Bane. Surley there are other ways to make Bruce quit. Not to mention that fact that everyone ignores. Bruce was still Batman even when he was happy with Cat.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Teen Titans #28 preview
> 
> 
> 
> The Teen Titans haven’t always met with success since Damian Wayne reformed the team back in last summer’s TEEN TITANS #20…but they’d better find their A-game quickly. While Damian is still recovering from a recent battle with Red Hood (the less said about that, the better, as far as Robin is concerned), he’s nevertheless set his sights on a new criminal target—Deathstroke. In last week’s DEATHSTROKE #41, it was revealed that Damian has a plan in motion to bring down the longtime Titans nemesis, who seems to be an agent of the mysterious and deadly crime lord known as The Other.
> 
> Damian’s plan will come to light in Wednesday’s TEEN TITANS #28, which kicks off “The Terminus Agenda,” a thrilling new four-part crossover between Adam Glass and Bernard Chang’s Teen Titans and Christopher Priest and Carlo Pagulayan’s Deathstroke. However, first he’ll need to convince the Titans that they’re ready for this mission, something which they’re not the least bit confident about
> 
> Can you really blame them? In recent months, Damian, Red Arrow, Kid Flash, Djinn, Crush and Roundhouse have found themselves knocked down by super-villains and their own insecurities, and while they’ve all gradually grown closer to each other, they’re still not always tight as a team. But to bring down Slade Wilson, they’ll need to put all their doubts aside and work together more effectively than ever before. Because as Deathstroke has proven time and time again, he doesn’t lose often, and he doesn’t think twice about putting his enemies down permanently. No matter how young they happen to be.
> ...


Looks like Slade has the upperhand first. All the TT seem to be down.

So Slade is working with The Other? Do we get a reveal in this cross over?

----------


## Darkcrusade25

> Looks like Slade has the upperhand first. All the TT seem to be down.
> 
> So Slade is working with The Other? Do we get a reveal in this cross over?


Sounded to me like Damian is lying about DS just to get the team to fight him

----------


## Darkcrusade25

So... *spoilers:*
 DS plans on staying prisoner in order to save Damian from this dark path in TT 28 
*end of spoilers*

----------


## CPSparkles

> So... *spoilers:*
>  DS plans on staying prisoner in order to save Damian from this dark path in TT 28 
> *end of spoilers*


Something is fishy here.

----------


## dietrich

I enjoyed teen Titans. Not as much as I would have expected following the set up we got at the end of Deathstroke [those two pages of Damian and Wallace by Priest was much better than this entire TT issue]. 
I wish Priest was writing the whole thing. The two writers are not on the same level at all.

I hope we start getting more answers soon. Deathstroke and Damian was fire.

the reveal looks like stuff should be hitting up next issue and thank heavens it's The Priest writing it.

----------


## Blue22

I just...kinda want this run to end. Damian's my favorite Robin. Titans is my favorite Superhero team. The thought of him having his own team of Titans was a dream come true....at first. Then the first run ended up being pretty good in some places but needed A LOT of improvement in others, while this current run...I just feel has never made it past being "okay" at best.

Due mostly in part to how erratic Damian has been as a character, as of late. Outside of when he's written by Tomasi (who pretty much made the character everything he is after Morrison) or King, he hasn't really felt....right for a good chunk of the past two or three years. Which, I guess is understandable. Between his relationship with Bruce deteriorating (again) and the events that led him to forming this new team, I suppose it only makes sense that'd become a little...unhinged and start to relapse. But...I don't know. I'm just not feeling it anymore.

----------


## dietrich

> I just...kinda want this run to end. Damian's my favorite Robin. Titans is my favorite Superhero team. The thought of him having his own team of Titans was a dream come true....at first. Then the first run ended up being pretty good in some places but needed A LOT of improvement in others, while this current run...I just feel has never made it past being "okay" at best.
> 
> Due mostly in part to how erratic Damian has been as a character, as of late. Outside of when he's written by Tomasi (who pretty much made the character everything he is after Morrison) or King, he hasn't really felt....right for a good chunk of the past two or three years. Which, I guess is understandable. Between his relationship with Bruce deteriorating (again) and the events that led him to forming this new team, I suppose it only makes sense that'd become a little...unhinged and start to relapse. But...I don't know. I'm just not feeling it anymore.


Aside from Tomasi, King, Percy, Priest and Glass what other Damian have you read in the last 2 to 3 years? like what did you think of Moreci's or Esposito, Jurgens, the Damian in the Damian/Grundy story below and his other outings?




This new TT is a team  I really like and want for the long run but Glass isn't very clear in conveying exactly where thing's are going. Damian has indeed being very erratic. It feels like the writer doesn't have a clear picture of where the story is headed. There's lot's of plot  holes.

It doesn't exactly convey Damian going down a dark path or losing faith in his fathers methods when he's using the same methods he's dad has been using for ages now. I mean the secret prison thing. We've seen Hush and Joker  in Batman's secret Jail so that's just a bat staple.  

Having Alfred make a huge speech about Damian doing the same thing we just read his father do in his title  and alfred give no fucks undermines his pious speech.

I'm still waiting for Damian to cross the line  [the bomb could have been that moment but it wasn't set up enough to be believable] maybe this Terminus Agenda is that arc where he finally crosses the line.

The only arc's that have me really hooked are Djinn and Crush, Crush and her Dad, Damian and Deathstroke [though not in relation to the team but in the Priest penned portion of this crossover]

----------


## Darkcrusade25

The current team roster will not last. The only current members that will def stick will most likely be Robin and Wallace. Maybe Emiko if Ian doesn't mess things up with her.

----------


## dietrich

> The current team roster will not last. The only current members that will def stick will most likely be Robin and Wallace. Maybe Emiko if Ian doesn't mess things up with her.


Competition is tough in comics sadly.
I really like this team but I also really like Maya, Colin [who's coming back in Once Upon a Crime Yay!] Jackson and Maps.

Damian's other generation of heroes and pals. A new TT? Honestly I hope we don't lose this new team. As much as I adore maya and co I'm not sure i want them cursed with the TT.

----------


## Darkcrusade25

> Competition is tough in comics sadly.
> I really like this team but I also really like Maya, Colin [who's coming back in Once Upon a Crime Yay!] Jackson and Maps.
> 
> Damian's other generation of heroes and pals. A new TT? Honestly I hope we don't lose this new team. As much as I adore maya and co I'm not sure i want them cursed with the TT.


Honestly? Damian should create a new team with Wally, Emiko, Jon and Maya that isn't called TT. Idc for Djinn,Roundhouse or Crush but if they come through that's chill too. Every other gen has their own team name: Justice League, Titans(Teen Titans), Outlaws, Young Justice. Damian's gen should have their own name and identity.

----------


## Blue22

To be honest, I actually forgot about this thing with Grundy, which I actually did enjoy. You pretty much named the main writers I've taken issue with: Percy, Priest and Glass. Of the ones who've written Damian's most notable appearances since Rebirth began, it's mainly those three that I'm not overly fond of. I just...don't like this direction Damian's been going in when he was doing SO WELL before. It was like coming back from the dead changed him for the better. His relationship with Bruce was at an all time high, he was starting to humble himself while not totally changing who he is at his core, he was starting to acknowledge other members of family besides Dick, he had an AMAZING solo series chronicling his path to redemption and giving him some sort of closure with Talia. Just...as a character, he was in a VERY good place.

Then Rebirth happened and it just sorta felt like he was starting to develop in reverse. We were back to him and Bruce being on rocky terms. His first run with the Titans went back and forth between him being okay for the most part and then things were starting to feel off with him as it progressed (I love the idea of him being on the Titans but him as the leader was always a terrible idea). We had that bullshit paternity arc with Deathstroke (let's be real, did anyone belive for a second that he was Slade's son). His favorite brother is an amnesiac and he doesn't at all seem to care (assuming anyone told him. And if they didn't, that's another problem right there) He's now headlining a Titans series where half the team are either insufferable or uninteresting (I need Djinn and Crush to survive this series. They have been the only consistently good parts). And now they keep foreshadowing how he's going down this "dark path" and "crossing lines that even Jason wouldn't cross" to the point where he doesn't seem to even give a damn that Alfred, of all people, compared him to Ra's Al Ghul. It's all just...getting a little out of hand now. Especially when he was at his highest point, not too long ago. 

Nowadays, Super Sons really feels like the only series where Damian consistently remembers his own journey as a character. I've seen hints of the old Damian in both runs of Teen Titans, but I'm still just not a fan of how he's been portrayed as of late. And speaking of Titans...TWICE, he's brought together his own team of heroes and not once did he consider recruiting Maya. That's another big strike, right there.




> Honestly? Damian should create a new team with Wally, Emiko, Jon and Maya that isn't called TT. Idc for Djinn,Roundhouse or Crush but if they come through that's chill too. Every other gen has their own team name: Justice League, Titans(Teen Titans), Outlaws, Young Justice. Damian's gen should have their own name and identity.


Jon and Maya, definitely yes. I don't care for Emiko and have always found her to be DC's sad attempt at giving Ollie his own version of both Cassandra and Damian, but I'd be fine with her sticking around. Wallace on the other hand? No. He needs to go. No matter what team or book he's in, he contributes absolutely nothing. If Damian ever gets another team, Wallace's spot needs to go to Djinn or Crush.

----------


## dietrich

> To be honest, I actually forgot about this thing with Grundy, which I actually did enjoy. You pretty much named the main writers I've taken issue with: Percy, Priest and Glass. Of the ones who've written Damian's most notable appearances since Rebirth began, it's mainly those three that I'm not overly fond of. I just...don't like this direction Damian's been going in when he was doing SO WELL before. It was like coming back from the dead changed him for the better. His relationship with Bruce was at an all time high, he was starting to humble himself while not totally changing who he is at his core, he was starting to acknowledge other members of family besides Dick, he had an AMAZING solo series chronicling his path to redemption and giving him some sort of closure with Talia. Just...as a character, he was in a VERY good place.
> 
> Then Rebirth happened and it just sorta felt like he was starting to develop in reverse. We were back to him and Bruce being on rocky terms. His first run with the Titans went back and forth between him being okay for the most part and then things were starting to feel off with him as it progressed (I love the idea of him being on the Titans but him as the leader was always a terrible idea). We had that bullshit paternity arc with Deathstroke (let's be real, did anyone belive for a second that he was Slade's son). His favorite brother is an amnesiac and he doesn't at all seem to care (assuming anyone told him. And if they didn't, that's another problem right there) He's now headlining a Titans series where half the team are either insufferable or uninteresting (I need Djinn and Crush to survive this series. They have been the only consistently good parts). And now they keep foreshadowing how he's going down this "dark path" and "crossing lines that even Jason wouldn't cross" to the point where he doesn't seem to even give a damn that Alfred, of all people, compared him to Ra's Al Ghul. It's all just...getting a little out of hand now. Especially when he was at his highest point, not too long ago. 
> 
> Nowadays, Super Sons really feels like the only series where Damian consistently remembers his own journey as a character. I've seen hints of the old Damian in both runs of Teen Titans, but I'm still just not a fan of how he's been portrayed as of late. And speaking of Titans...TWICE, he's brought together his own team of heroes and not once did he consider recruiting Maya. That's another big strike, right there.
> 
> 
> 
> Jon and Maya, definitely yes. I don't care for Emiko and have always found her to be DC's sad attempt at giving Ollie his own version of both Cassandra and Damian, but I'd be fine with her sticking around. Wallace on the other hand? No. He needs to go. No matter what team or book he's in, he contributes absolutely nothing. If Damian ever gets another team, Wallace's spot needs to go to Djinn or Crush.


pretty much most of the stuff you mention have nothing to do with Damian developing in reverse.

The personality of his new team
The DNA arc
The writers ignoring what's going on in other titles:

 Alfred saying Damian was acting like Bruce when Glass has had him repeat beat for beat thing Bruce and Alfred are currently doing in his own title / ignoring the Nightwing situation. Those are bad story telling and continuity issues nothing to do with Damian.

Not bringing Maya isn't him going back since we in the real world know it's not that simple not to mention that Maya was been used in Hamilton. It's not like he suddenly stopped being pals with her.

DC has been foreshadowing that Damian will go evil. Even the title where he gives his life for others foreshadowed him going evil. Aside from Dick that's par for the course for batkids.
Rebirth he acknowledged other members just as he did prior to rebirth. Agreeing to working with Jason, missing Tim and Duke in Nightwing, missing Tim in TT, being pally with Tim in Tec. 

Point is while it's fair to be dissatisfied with those points above they have nothing to do with developing in reverse.

Damian is making a mistake right now. It sucks but I don't mind that. Just like I didn't mind him trying, failing, persevering in Percy's TT. I got so much joy watching him mature and by the time we got to Glass he was using words not kidnap to recruit.

People falter and I like Damian struggling. I want him for make mistakes [not all the time], fail and try to  get up. That's interesting.

I just want it to be well written, the reasons to make sense and him not to become a killer.

----------


## dietrich

> Honestly? Damian should create a new team with Wally, Emiko, Jon and Maya that isn't called TT. Idc for Djinn,Roundhouse or Crush but if they come through that's chill too. Every other gen has their own team name: Justice League, Titans(Teen Titans), Outlaws, Young Justice. Damian's gen should have their own name and identity.


I'm all for Damian's gen doing something new.

----------


## Blue22

> pretty much most of the stuff you mention have nothing to do with Damian developing in reverse.
> 
> The personality of his new team
> The DNA arc
> The writers ignoring what's going on in other titles:
> 
>  Alfred saying Damian was acting like Bruce when Glass has had him repeat beat for beat thing Bruce and Alfred are currently doing in his own title / ignoring the Nightwing situation. Those are bad story telling and continuity issues nothing to do with Damian.


The DNA thing and me not liking most of his new team were more things he's been involved in that I just don't like. But everything else, yeah, it does make me feel like he's going backwards as far as his development goes. Especially when, as you said, they've been foreshadowing for a while that Damian's gonna end up doing something he can't come back from, if not make an outright whole face-heel turn. If that isn't a backpedal, after everything that happened right before all of this, I don't know what is.  

Just...none of what's going on right now feels right, given where's he come as a character up until this point. The only saving grace about it is that nothing he's done has been out of selfishness, like it would have been back when he was first introduced. His intentions are still good, which I am thankful for, but that kinda just makes it feel like we're getting early Damian with the conscience of more recent interpretations. He's doing bad things with the intent to do good...but he's still doing bad things. 

IDK, that's just how I see it. Clearly you think different and that's alright. I've also been interested in seeing Damian mature and come into his own like all of the Robins before him...this just was not what I had in mind, at all.




> Rebirth he acknowledged other members just as he did prior to rebirth. Agreeing to working with Jason, missing Tim and Duke in Nightwing, missing Tim in TT, being pally with Tim in Tec.


Hence why I never listed his interaction with the rest of the family in my complaints with him in Rebirth. That and his relationship with Djinn are really the only signs I've seen of him taking steps forward. I like that he and Tim are seeing eye to eye now, and that he and Jason were working together...until recently. I liked his interactions with Selina.




> Not bringing Maya isn't him going back since we in the real world know it's not that simple..


Why isn't it? Like you said, they never suddenly stopped being close. Twice, he needed a team and both times, he went out and recruited people he didn't know and had no experience working with, when there was at least one person out there who should have been his first choice. Hell, given her background and the overall theme of the second group, she'd have been perfect. That's better than being left to collect dust in Hamilton. Like...at least show him consider recruiting her, if not actually trying to.

----------


## dietrich

> The DNA thing and me not liking most of his new team were more things he's been involved in that I just don't like. But everything else, yeah, it does make me feel like he's going backwards as far as his development goes. Especially when, as you said, they've been foreshadowing for a while that Damian's gonna end up doing something he can't come back from, if not make an outright whole face-heel turn. If that isn't a backpedal, after everything that happened right before all of this, I don't know what is.  
> 
> Just...none of what's going on right now feels right, given where's he come as a character up until this point. The only saving grace about it is that nothing he's done has been out of selfishness, like it would have been back when he was first introduced. His intentions are still good, which I am thankful for, but that kinda just makes it feel like we're getting early Damian with the conscience of more recent interpretations. He's doing bad things with the intent to do good...but he's still doing bad things. 
> 
> IDK, that's just how I see it. Clearly you think different and that's alright. I've also been interested in seeing Damian mature and come into his own like all of the Robins before him...this just was not what I had in mind, at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Hence why I never listed his interaction with the rest of the family in my complaints with him in Rebirth. That and his relationship with Djinn are really the only signs I've seen of him taking steps forward. I like that he and Tim are seeing eye to eye now, and that he and Jason were working together...until recently. I liked his interactions with Selina.
> ...


Damian has come into his own like the robins before him. His own just isn't like the Robin's before nor should it be.
I don't disagree with you the fact that his actions are wrong. He is doing bad things.
His deciding to do thing's his way is a step forward since he has pretty much just done what his mother, father or Grayson wanted.
Him reaching out to others to form a team is development. Before Rebirth he gave up on trying with the TT saying Grayson was the only friend he needed. This time he even struck around despite all the hostile work environment.
Maya in story made the decision to stay in Hamilton. She has a life there.

----------


## shadow6743

I feel like Damian right now is going through the same writing that Batman had in Omac Project. This, will be Damian's version of that where he struggles to trust and makes mistakes. Then build the team into a stronger force after and truly is able build relationships with his teammates. I think this makes sense for Damian's character after No Justice, after this cross over I feel like Damian and the team will have made mistakes but, will become stronger in the end.

We seen this happen before with Batman after Infinite Crisis.

----------


## shadow6743

> pretty much most of the stuff you mention have nothing to do with Damian developing in reverse.
> 
> The personality of his new team
> The DNA arc
> The writers ignoring what's going on in other titles:
> 
>  Alfred saying Damian was acting like Bruce when Glass has had him repeat beat for beat thing Bruce and Alfred are currently doing in his own title / ignoring the Nightwing situation. Those are bad story telling and continuity issues nothing to do with Damian.
> 
> Not bringing Maya isn't him going back since we in the real world know it's not that simple not to mention that Maya was been used in Hamilton. It's not like he suddenly stopped being pals with her.
> ...


I really don't think they would make Damian a killer. But, Deathstroke faking his death is more likely. He has done it before in Judas Contract So, I wouldn't be surprised if that happened now. Also, this cross-over ends in Deathstroke. If he really died that would be the last issue of the series. To "fix" Damian he does not have to die, he just has to make Damian think he broke Batman's code. Also, that plan as all the added benefits of getting out of sights of superheroes and police.

Also, when does Detective Comics take place? I doubt Damian and Bruce would be able to patch up their relationship if Damian murdered Deathstroke. Also, I remember when the last cross over happened in Percy's run and they said that it would change Deathstroke and the Teen Titans forever. But, I felt like it really did not last long, nor did anyone care. I feel like this is going to be treated the same way regardless of the ending especially if this immediately goes into Crush fighting Lobo.

----------


## dietrich

> I really don't think they would make Damian a killer. But, Deathstroke faking his death is more likely. He has done it before in Judas Contract So, I wouldn't be surprised if that happened now. Also, this cross-over ends in Deathstroke. If he really died that would be the last issue of the series. To "fix" Damian he does not have to die, he just has to make Damian think he broke Batman's code. Also, that plan as all the added benefits of getting out of sights of superheroes and police.
> 
> Also, when does Detective Comics take place? I doubt Damian and Bruce would be able to patch up their relationship if Damian murdered Deathstroke. Also, I remember when the last cross over happened in Percy's run and they said that it would change Deathstroke and the Teen Titans forever. But, I felt like it really did not last long, nor did anyone care. I feel like this is going to be treated the same way regardless of the ending especially if this immediately goes into Crush fighting Lobo.


I pretty much agree with the points you make. 

Slade isn't going to die.

I just hope Damian doesn't attempt to kill him. 

however my theory is that Damian will indeed try to kill him and this will confirming Bruce's worst fear that his son is becoming like him. His nightmare in Knightmares was that his way of life was harmful to Damian. Leading him down a dark path to slaughter by having him involved in Batman.

Thomas told him to give up Batman and be a father to his son. I can see the events of TT and City of Bane forcing Bruce to re-evaluate his life and make changes.

He decides to save his son and give him a chance at a future so he stops him from being Robin leading to Tim becoming Robin.

That is where I see this story heading. Rebranding. Obviously there's going to be more details and i'm not saying that Damian will just accept it or Stop being a hero but Termius Agenda is going to be a wake up call for Bruce.

I don't think it's coincidence that Damian is using the same questionable methods as a spiralling Bruce. I believe it's deliberate.

I'm not certain when Tec takes place. The Arkham Knight story that kicks off in 1000 might shed more light on the placing on the timeline. Damian's in that so his interactions with Bruce will help us judge. 

I would guess Tec, batman and TT are happening pretty close.
The issue where he treated Alfred was after Thomas showed for the 2nd time in batman but before Bruce started having Knightmares and before the terminus Agenda.

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/JvoSketches

----------


## dietrich

Rockin' Robin



https://twitter.com/langbuliang

----------


## dietrich

https://cassiestephensart.tumblr.com

----------


## shadow6743

> I pretty much agree with the points you make. 
> 
> Slade isn't going to die.
> 
> I just hope Damian doesn't attempt to kill him. 
> 
> however my theory is that Damian will indeed try to kill him and this will confirming Bruce's worst fear that his son is becoming like him. His nightmare in Knightmares was that his way of life was harmful to Damian. Leading him down a dark path to slaughter by having him involved in Batman.
> 
> Thomas told him to give up Batman and be a father to his son. I can see the events of TT and City of Bane forcing Bruce to re-evaluate his life and make changes.
> ...


Yeah, I completely agree also, based on this newest issue I feel like this could lead to Emiko becoming the team leader. So, Damian can have a chance to get himself together. I hope after this cross over we see Damian step down as leader of the Titans. Not forever, but long enough for him to get himself back into mental and physical condition to handle it. He was already pretty physical hurt from his fight with Jason so I feel like he is not making the best decisions right now. But, that is one of the best things about the writing of the Bat family characters if they are physically and mentally exhausted writers often show that through there actions in their stories. Either way, I am looking forward to seeing where Teen Titans goes in this cross-over and after.

----------


## Fergus

I've had qualms with the latest TT run but this last issue was highly entertaining. 

Glass likes having these kids get wreaked I see. 

Don't see how one can claim that Damian his been reversed when they only ever factor in a fraction of the writers who have used him in the last 3 or spotlight whenever he so much as sneezes wrong. If Damian's development is being reversed then so's that of every comic character. Characters stumble just like humans. mistakes offer chances to grow.

I agree with Dietrich. I like a Damian who stumbles. I don't want a Damian whose path is smooth and his future without mystery. 

I don't mind Damian being Grey. 
I don't even mind him being more brutal than other Bats which he honestly isn't. Bruce still holds that crown. I don't mind any of that. Someone has to be that guy [Jason ought to be that guy]. So long as he is still helping those who need it and punishing those who deserve it. the ones above the law. I'm fine

----------


## Fergus

> https://cassiestephensart.tumblr.com


This reminds me of the tale of the Spartan boy who stole a fox. hid it under his shirt and the fox ate it's way through the boys innards. All the while the boy remains stoic and made conversation as normal. never once crying out or showing any signs of discomfort up till his dropped down dead.

----------


## shadow6743

> I've had qualms with the latest TT run but this last issue was highly entertaining. 
> 
> Glass likes having these kids get wreaked I see. 
> 
> Don't see how one can claim that Damian his been reversed when they only ever factor in a fraction of the writers who have used him in the last 3 or spotlight whenever he so much as sneezes wrong. If Damian's development is being reversed then so's that of every comic character. Characters stumble just like humans. mistakes offer chances to grow.
> 
> I agree with Dietrich. I like a Damian who stumbles. I don't want a Damian whose path is smooth and his future without mystery. 
> 
> I don't mind Damian being Grey. 
> I don't even mind him being more brutal than other Bats which he honestly isn't. Bruce still holds that crown. I don't mind any of that. Someone has to be that guy [Jason ought to be that guy]. So long as he is still helping those who need it and punishing those who deserve it. the ones above the law. I'm fine


Completely agree, thinking about it now that probably why I love this Teen Titans run so much. I there is so much mystery with not only with the new characters but, Damian as well.

----------


## Fergus

> Yeah, I completely agree also, based on this newest issue I feel like this could lead to Emiko becoming the team leader. So, Damian can have a chance to get himself together. I hope after this cross over we see Damian step down as leader of the Titans. Not forever, but long enough for him to get himself back into mental and physical condition to handle it. He was already pretty physical hurt from his fight with Jason so I feel like he is not making the best decisions right now. But, that is one of the best things about the writing of the Bat family characters if they are physically and mentally exhausted writers often show that through there actions in their stories. Either way, I am looking forward to seeing where Teen Titans goes in this cross-over and after.


Damian is really dealing with a lot at the moment. You are right he isn't making the best decisions if only there was a place he could go to help with his psychological well being without risk of murder :Stick Out Tongue: 

I sometimes forget that Damian is only 13 and already severally scarred. I keep expect him to hold up as older heroes.

I don't mind Emiko taking over for a while. She's certainly capable

----------


## dietrich

Robin and Shazam. 



https://twitter.com/dwight00seven

----------


## dietrich

Protecting the little Birdie



https://twitter.com/ShantillyOwO

----------


## dietrich

Nightwing and Robin



https://twitter.com/0022212t

----------


## Schumiac

Aww protecting the little birdie.. I love what the fandom comes up with. it is the little details that count.





> Nightwing and Robin
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/0022212t


ohh that is cool. Totally has a "no one messes with them" vibe. Damian is esp ready to pounce. lol

----------


## CPSparkles

> Aww protecting the little birdie.. I love what the fandom comes up with. it is the little details that count.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohh that is cool. Totally has a "no one messes with them" vibe. Damian is esp ready to pounce. lol


They both very pissed off. Are they looking at DC?

----------


## CPSparkles

> I've had qualms with the latest TT run but this last issue was highly entertaining. 
> 
> *Glass likes having these kids get wreaked I see. 
> *
> Don't see how one can claim that Damian his been reversed when they only ever factor in a fraction of the writers who have used him in the last 3 or spotlight whenever he so much as sneezes wrong. If Damian's development is being reversed then so's that of every comic character. Characters stumble just like humans. mistakes offer chances to grow.
> 
> I agree with Dietrich. I like a Damian who stumbles. I don't want a Damian whose path is smooth and his future without mystery. 
> 
> I don't mind Damian being Grey. 
> I don't even mind him being more brutal than other Bats which he honestly isn't. Bruce still holds that crown. I don't mind any of that. Someone has to be that guy [Jason ought to be that guy]. So long as he is still helping those who need it and punishing those who deserve it. the ones above the law. I'm fine


I don't mind that especially this issue. Deathstroke was really good,I thought Glass did a very good job. 
I can't wait for the rest of the crossover.

DC titles have dropped in quality a lot recently. TT is the most exciting it has ever been in forever. I hope this team does stick around because I like these team and want to read more of their stories.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I pretty much agree with the points you make. 
> 
> Slade isn't going to die.
> 
> I just hope Damian doesn't attempt to kill him. 
> 
> however my theory is that Damian will indeed try to kill him and this will confirming Bruce's worst fear that his son is becoming like him. His nightmare in Knightmares was that his way of life was harmful to Damian. Leading him down a dark path to slaughter by having him involved in Batman.
> 
> Thomas told him to give up Batman and be a father to his son. I can see the events of TT and City of Bane forcing Bruce to re-evaluate his life and make changes.
> ...


When it falls to Slade Wilson to try to parent your kid then yeah it's time to evaluate your goals. 

I don't even try to make sense of the time line anymore.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Nightwing and Robin
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/0022212t


My dynamic duo

----------


## Schumiac

I liked #28... Love that Deathstroke didn't fall for their initial disguise and ambush. Love that teamwork was able to beat him initially. Love that they are being naive and cocky enough to think they can hold him in the prison and succeed where others have failed. Looking forward to what he will do next.

Also Damian is clearly haunted by the idea of not stopping a villain when he could, because in a way it makes the heroes partly responsible for their future victims, doesn't it? I like that it is something that bothers him. Can't cross the line and start killing villains, but can't let them walk free and cant trust the prison/jail system. It is a dilemma all heroes face and a burden they all carry. Him manipulating the team to agree to go after Deathstroke by showing the picture of the dead threapist was cheap tactics, but definitely effective. He is too overconfident though and it is going to bite him in the ass. 

I wasn't very fond of Red Arrow this issue. There is something too condescending about her. Like she is above each and everyone in the team and something of a supervisor for them all.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I liked #28... Love that Deathstroke didn't fall for their initial disguise and ambush. Love that teamwork was able to beat him initially. Love that they are being naive and cocky enough to think they can hold him in the prison and succeed where others have failed. Looking forward to what he will do next.
> 
> Also Damian is clearly haunted by the idea of not stopping a villain when he could, because in a way it makes the heroes partly responsible for their future victims, doesn't it? I like that it is something that bothers him. Can't cross the line and start killing villains, but can't let them walk free and cant trust the prison/jail system. It is a dilemma all heroes face and a burden they all carry. Him manipulating the team to agree to go after Deathstroke by showing the picture of the dead threapist was cheap tactics, but definitely effective. He is too overconfident though and it is going to bite him in the ass. 
> 
> I wasn't very fond of Red Arrow this issue. There is something too condescending about her. Like she is above each and everyone in the team and something of a supervisor for them all.


yeah, I feel Glass is still struggling to find Emi's voice

----------


## CPSparkles

SuperSons in Action



https://twitter.com/langbuliang

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian and Titus



https://twitter.com/_katadel

----------


## CPSparkles

Angry Baby Bat

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/OtterTheAuthor

----------


## dietrich

> https://twitter.com/OtterTheAuthor


Damian's not a Naruto fan I see. lol

----------


## oasis1313

This makes me wonder:  Why isn't there a Super Sons cartoon on television?  Kids would love it.

----------


## Jackalope89

> This makes me wonder:  Why isn't there a Super Sons cartoon on television?  Kids would love it.


No clue. So obvious, and yet it hasn't been greenlit yet. It would make for a great adventure/comedy show, with the occasional guest appearance by the parents and other characters. Perhaps with Maya and Cathy as reoccurring characters.

----------


## Fergus

> This makes me wonder:  Why isn't there a Super Sons cartoon on television?  Kids would love it.


I'm still hoping on that. The Supersons is a good property to adapt

----------


## Fergus

> Nightwing and Robin
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/0022212t


This is really cool. Best boys.

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/T0MINT0M

----------


## Rac7d*

> I'm still hoping on that. The Supersons is a good property to adapt


Ive been askin about this for a while, i think it would look good int he orignal Ben10 artstyle

----------


## Rac7d*

> When it falls to Slade Wilson to try to parent your kid then yeah it's time to evaluate your goals. 
> 
> I don't even try to make sense of the time line anymore.


He cant even take care of his own children

----------


## CPSparkles

So from Tomasi's AMA:

He's turned in his last script for Supersons and he said he's done with the boys for a while.

On his Tec run: Tynion has just done a big family run so he's going to have a tighter focus on Bruce, Alfred and Damian.

----------


## Jackalope89

> So from Tomasi's AMA:
> *
> He's turned in his last script for Supersons and he said he's done with the boys for a while.*
> 
> On his Tec run: Tynion has just done a big family run so he's going to have a tighter focus on Bruce, Alfred and Damian.


That makes me sad.

----------


## Rac7d*

> So from Tomasi's AMA:
> 
> He's turned in his last script for Supersons and he said he's done with the boys for a while.
> 
> On his Tec run: Tynion has just done a big family run so he's going to have a tighter focus on Bruce, Alfred and Damian.


I hate bendis so much

Is Deathstroke starting to become Damian's nemesis 
or is it because he is Robin.      He doesn't give a damn about nightwing, or really the Titans at all. But Damian and Slade keep facing off . It doesn't feel as forced as all the times he has been fighting Batman for status

----------


## Arsenal

> I hate bendis so much
> 
> Is Deathstroke starting to become Damian's nemesis 
> or is it because he is Robin.      He doesn't give a damn about nightwing, or really the Titans at all. But Damian and Slade keep facing off . It doesn't feel as forced as all the times he has been fighting Batman for status


I don’t understand what Bendis has to do with what was said in the post. Sure, he age’s been aged up for awhile now and they still kept the title going.

----------


## Jackalope89

> I don’t understand what Bendis has to do with what was said in the post. Sure, he age’s been aged up for awhile now and they still kept the title going.


Except Super Sons wince Bendis took over, took place before the change of hands. So, despite being a fun read, there wasn't any real suspense on the characters during their adventures.

----------


## oasis1313

> Except Super Sons wince Bendis took over, took place before the change of hands. So, despite being a fun read, there wasn't any real suspense on the characters during their adventures.


The book just doesn't feel like FUN anymore.

----------


## JinSoul

> This makes me wonder:  Why isn't there a Super Sons cartoon on television?  Kids would love it.


Feels like a total no-brainer. (Maybe that's why they're not doing it...) I can already imagine seeing Super Sons toys in stores.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Feels like a total no-brainer. (Maybe that's why they're not doing it...) *I can already imagine seeing Super Sons toys in stores.*


Same here.

----------


## Fergus

> I hate bendis so much
> 
> Is Deathstroke starting to become Damian's nemesis 
> or is it because he is Robin.      He doesn't give a damn about nightwing, or really the Titans at all. But Damian and Slade keep facing off . It doesn't feel as forced as all the times he has been fighting Batman for status


Damian seems to have gained a nemesis in Slade. I think it's because of Priest.

----------


## Fergus

> So from Tomasi's AMA:
> 
> He's turned in his last script for Supersons and he said he's done with the boys for a while.
> 
> On his Tec run: Tynion has just done a big family run so he's going to have a tighter focus on Bruce, Alfred and Damian.


Shame about the Supersons but good to hear Damian's coming back to the Batbooks and under a writer that writes him so well.

----------


## dietrich

> So from Tomasi's AMA:
> 
> He's turned in his last script for Supersons and he said he's done with the boys for a while.
> 
> On his Tec run: Tynion has just done a big family run so he's going to have a tighter focus on Bruce, Alfred and Damian.


Also said he had a different story planned with 666Damian but was forced to change the story because of the TT/SS crossover which I guess is how we ended up with the Saviour crap of a story.

----------


## dietrich

Can't wait to pick up Tec 1000. Just saw the preview on reddit and this had me ROTFL .....


[IMG]https://***********/www.adventuresinpoortaste.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/03/DTC_1000_13_Johns_Jones_.jpg?w=703[/IMG]

Aside from the funny, Everything looks so off. The art looks very bad.

----------


## adrikito

Teasing me again with another Big Superhero daughter(that will never exist in the main universe).. When I saw Damian I confirmed that these are The Dark Knight returns designs..

Detective Comics 1000 Batfamily Portrait:

Attachment 80390

----------


## CPSparkles

> Teasing me again with another Big Superhero daughter(that will never exist in the main universe).. When I saw Damian I confirmed that these are The Dark Knight returns designs..
> 
> Detective Comics 1000 Batfamily Portrait:
> 
> Attachment 80390


Dick and Damian were the only ones with decent dialogue in King's story. Everyone else just sounded stupid.

----------


## Katana500

> Dick and Damian were the only ones with decent dialogue in King's story. Everyone else just sounded stupid.


I more read it as family banter. Like everyone's relaxed and calm so they are bickering. Kinda like real families  :Smile:

----------


## CPSparkles

> I more read it as family banter. Like everyone's relaxed and calm so they are bickering. Kinda like real families


I guess but *spoilers:*
 Jason only talking about being kicked out. Tim and Steph talking about making out and babs talking about having dated Dick. All sounded shallow like the writer doesn't know much about them so went with the most basic thing's about them 
*end of spoilers*

----------


## dietrich

Cool to see Damian included in so many of the stories for the Anniversary especially since he's fairly new compared to  a lot of the family.

----------


## dietrich

Stuart Allan reprises his role as Damian in Batman: Hush

https://uk.ign.com/articles/2019/03/...oice-cast-news

----------


## Frontier

> Stuart Allan reprises his role as Damian in Batman: Hush
> 
> https://uk.ign.com/articles/2019/03/...oice-cast-news


I'm betting we'll get more Titus too  :Smile: .

Kinda nice they're not using the Titans as an excuse to write Robin out  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Rac7d*

> Stuart Allan reprises his role as Damian in Batman: Hush
> 
> https://uk.ign.com/articles/2019/03/...oice-cast-news


But Damian  wasnt in that stry or even Robin... did they write out nightwing?

----------


## Frontier

> But Damian  wasnt in that stry or even Robin... did they write out nightwing?


Sean Maher is reprising Nightwing too.

----------


## dietrich

> I'm betting we'll get more Titus too .
> 
> Kinda nice they're not using the Titans as an excuse to write Robin out .


I'm always down for more Titus. He was almost as big as a pony in Death of Superman  :Smile:

----------


## Rac7d*

> Sean Maher is reprising Nightwing too.


and getting his role slashed in qurters I bet

----------


## Fergus

> Can't wait to pick up Tec 1000. Just saw the preview on reddit and this had me ROTFL .....
> 
> 
> [IMG]https://***********/www.adventuresinpoortaste.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/03/DTC_1000_13_Johns_Jones_.jpg?w=703[/IMG]
> 
> Aside from the funny, Everything looks so off. The art looks very bad.


Dini's was my favourite

----------


## Aahz

> But Damian  wasnt in that stry or even Robin... did they write out nightwing?


I guess he will take Tim's part of the story.
It is also quite possible that this will only be a very loose adaptation of the original story, since that what they did with most of the movies in this universe (I think based on the cast it is pretty clear that this movie will be part of their animated continuity).

----------


## Rac7d*

> I guess he will take Tim's part of the story.
> It is also quite possible that this will only be a very loose adaptation of the original story, since that what they did with most of the movies in this universe (I think based on the cast it is pretty clear that this movie will be part of their animated continuity).


Also I am hearing nonsense that Damian will be leaving the role of robin soon? Whats up with that is Bendis that evil

----------


## CPSparkles

> Also I am hearing nonsense that Damian will be leaving the role of robin soon? Whats up with that is Bendis that evil


It's speculation. We don't yet know if Damian is leaving Robin but Bendis did confirm that one of the robin's will be getting a new id along with a new look. Not confirmed yet whether Tim or Damian will be getting the change.

----------


## Rac7d*

> It's speculation. We don't yet know if Damian is leaving Robin but Bendis did confirm that one of the robin's will be getting a new id along with a new look. Not confirmed yet whether Tim or Damian will be getting the change.


If Damian does so it would lock tim in the same bubble beastboy and raven are forever 17 as the world passes us by
plus if bat and cat do get married and she gets pregnant daiman will keep getting older while Tim stays in place

----------


## CPSparkles

> If Damian does so it would lock tim in the same bubble beastboy and raven are forever 17 as the world passes us by
> plus if bat and cat do get married and she gets pregnant daiman will keep getting older while Tim stays in place


Agree. Sadly I don't DC cares if Tim looks bad. 

I hope Damian doesn't have to change. There can be 2 Robins. 

One of the Superboys is also going to get a name change.

Lol if BatCat's baby ends up older than Tim  :Smile:  Forever young

----------


## KrustyKid

> Also I am hearing nonsense that Damian will be leaving the role of robin soon? Whats up with that is Bendis that evil


Nah, wouldn't worry. I'm pretty confident it will be Tim swapping out of the Robin ID.

----------


## Digifiend

Yeah, Adam Glass (Teen Titans writer) currently controls Damian's destiny, not Bendis. Whereas as Young Justice writer, Bendis has control of Tim's future. Superboy is less certain, as he's the main writer for both of them, but Bendis doesn't control Damian, so it surely must be Tim graduating from Robin.

----------


## Schumiac

Well... This is Dc. Someone being the primary writer of a character can mean squat if Dc is in "please the big name" mode. So, Bendis may yet get to make a change effecting Damian. BUT I also think it would be Tim that is changing. Makes more sense for him to make a new id for himself, esp as Damian is likely to remain as Batman's sidekick for the near future. They wont always have a rocky relationship and he has much to learn from his father yet, and much more bonding to do. Tim can fly solo. He has the experience and I feel on a personal bases should be less bound to Batman/Bruce.

----------


## Korath

> Yeah, Adam Glass (Teen Titans writer) currently controls Damian's destiny, not Bendis. Whereas as Young Justice writer, Bendis has control of Tim's future. Superboy is less certain, as he's the main writer for both of them, but Bendis doesn't control Damian, so it surely must be Tim graduating from Robin.


It would be strange to have Tim going from red Robin to Robin only to change his alias again however. The problem with Damian changing his alias isn't so much for him than for Tim's development anyway. 

Because, as I said in another thread some time ago, if Damian and Jon graduate from Robin and Superboy and they remain popular (and I don't see why they wouldn't), you can expect the order of recruitment in the Batfamily to change at some point in a future reboot, with Damian taking the role of third Robin.

----------


## Aahz

I doubt that Damian will be the one who get the new ID. 
He is currently the DCs main Robin, while Tim hardly appears anywhere outside of Young Justice.

----------


## Blue22

I wouldn't mind if Damian got a new ID, but Tim needs it more and he has for years. Putting a "Red" in front of the name wasn't good enough, it's time for him to actually graduate.

If Damian ever left Robin behind, I'd like him to have his own identity but DC seems really set on him inheriting the Batman title from Bruce (an idea that makes sense but not really one that I've supported. If anything, I'd much rather him take over as Nightwing someday)

----------


## king81992

> I wouldn't mind if Damian got a new ID, but Tim needs it more and he has for years. Putting a "Red" in front of the name wasn't good enough, it's time for him to actually graduate.
> 
> If Damian ever left Robin behind, I'd like him to have his own identity but DC seems really set on him inheriting the Batman title from Bruce (an idea that makes sense but not really one that I've supported. If anything, I'd much rather him take over as Nightwing someday)


If DC has any common sense or logic left, it will be Tim changing his ID. Unfortunately, I have no faith left in DC's editorial. Red Robin is not a good name for a superhero, everytime I see it I'm reminded of the burger place.

----------


## Jackalope89

How about, Red Rover? He keeps the red, and rover for snooping around as well as making an awkward link to a children's game instead of a family restaurant!

----------


## Rac7d*

> How about, Red Rover? He keeps the red, and rover for snooping around as well as making an awkward link to a children's game instead of a family restaurant!


He should leave the red for Jason and do somthing original for him

give babybats some love
https://www.dcuniverse.com/news/meta...s-vigilantes/?

----------


## Fergus

> He should leave the red for Jason and do somthing original for him
> 
> give babybats some love
> https://www.dcuniverse.com/news/meta...s-vigilantes/?


I tried with Nightwing [sorry Damian] but this service isn't available outside the US.

I agree that Tim should have a name that's original. A name that doesn't tie him to or associate him with his already established seniors. No Redwing, Knighthood, Hoodwing, Winged Hood or Red Knight. No Redbat either

----------


## Fergus

Tim should be the one to change his name. This is his 2nd chance at Robin. Not sure why he gets two goes. I can see either changing. I noticed that in the voice cast for Hush Dick was credited as nightwing while Damian was Damian Wayne not Robin. 

Damian has two selling points/roles: Robin and Son of Batman so DC could very well give Robin to Tim who has nothing without Robin.

----------


## Fergus

> I guess he will take Tim's part of the story.
> It is also quite possible that this will only be a very loose adaptation of the original story, since that what they did with most of the movies in this universe (I think based on the cast it is pretty clear that this movie will be part of their animated continuity).


Robin didn't have much of a role in Hush anyway.

----------


## Aahz

> Robin didn't have much of a role in Hush anyway.


I hope anyway that this movie is more focused on batman, we had already several Damian movies in that series but non were Bruce was really the lead character.

----------


## Fergus

> I hope anyway that this movie is more focused on batman, we had already several Damian movies in that series but non were Bruce was really the lead character.


I believe this will be batfocused since he is the one people are here to see. Though honestly I wouldn't mind a Nightwing focused movie or another Damian focused film in this Universe. 

I particularly can't wait for him to meet Superboy.

----------


## Fergus

Damian [Batkid] pages from the preview of DC ZOOM SuperSons The Polarshield Project

----------


## Fergus

12 page preview can be viewed at  https://www.syfy.com/syfywire/exclus...shield-project 
they're just random pages from the book and there's an interview with the writer as well.

----------


## Konja7

They slightly darken Damian skin, but they seem to have darkened Bruce skin slightly too. This is pretty common for DC.

I guess they will mantain Damian as mini Bruce.

----------


## Fergus

> They slightly darken Damian skin, but they seem to have darkened Bruce skin slightly too. This is pretty common for DC.
> 
> I guess they will mantain Damian as mini Bruce.


I like how they characterised Bruce. He reads like a caring responsible parent.

----------


## Fergus

Deathstroke preview

https://www.newsarama.com/44508-slad...stroke-42.html

----------


## adrikito

> Deathstroke preview
> 
> https://www.newsarama.com/44508-slad...stroke-42.html


THANKS FOR THE LINK. Even if I didn´t liked the previous images(batkid, I hate damian name.. WTF?  :Confused: ) fortunatelly I read all this page..

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/langbuliang

----------


## CPSparkles

> Damian [Batkid] pages from the preview of DC ZOOM SuperSons The Polarshield Project


While I'm not the biggest fan of the name Ian I will admit that I don't mind what I see so far.
I'm yet to decide on Jon but Damian is fun enough even if he's fun for all ages Damian so very tame.

I suppose the age and social awareness [there's a very real problem of War Lords getting kids hooked on drugs and then using them as soldiers]  is the reason why batman doesn't have his kid fighting crime.

----------


## CPSparkles

lol

----------


## CPSparkles

Review of the zoom book

----------


## dietrich

Why hasn't anyone said anything about the Pug? I'm going to check the new Supersons out. Hopefully it's good.

----------


## dietrich

> lol


This legit funny.

----------


## dietrich

> Deathstroke preview
> 
> https://www.newsarama.com/44508-slad...stroke-42.html


Cool. looks gud. That Titans team looks wrong. That's not the right team.

----------


## dietrich

> They slightly darken Damian skin, but they seem to have darkened Bruce skin slightly too. This is pretty common for DC.
> 
> I guess they will mantain Damian as mini Bruce.


I can't get used to that hair on Damian. I'm curious to find out how they reimagined Damian's background.

----------


## Fergus

> Review of the zoom book


Not really much of a review but at least she enjoyed it.

----------


## Fergus

> THANKS FOR THE LINK. Even if I didn´t liked the previous images(batkid, I hate damian name.. WTF? ) fortunatelly I read all this page..


Batkid is a hilarious name  :Frown:  As bad as Batboy.

I can appreciate why Ian. The Omen

----------


## CPSparkles

Soooo Cute



https://neebluarts.tumblr.com

----------


## CPSparkles

> Cool. looks gud. That Titans team looks wrong. That's not the right team.


Dick's got the wrong suit too.

DC continuity is a mess.

----------


## RedBird

brucewaynehomeforangrychildren

----------


## RedBird



----------


## Darkcrusade25

> Cool. looks gud. That Titans team looks wrong. That's not the right team.


Fab 5 > NTT tbh lol. Priest is focused on Rebirth history, he's not going back like the others have

----------


## Rac7d*

> brucewaynehomeforangrychildren


Who keeps doig this to Dick  aLFIE DaMi  he a nice guy a showman but he never so camp

----------


## dietrich

> 


I love gap tooth Damian  :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

> Who keeps doig this to Dick  aLFIE DaMi  he a nice guy a showman but he never so camp


Fans likes chirpy happy big bro Dick Grayson and Happy loving Bat family. Everything they don't get in the comics.

----------


## dietrich

> Soooo Cute
> 
> 
> 
> https://neebluarts.tumblr.com


This is so precious and full of personality.

Damian would make that face in the situation.

----------


## Badou

> Cool. looks gud. That Titans team looks wrong. That's not the right team.


Priest is still going off his Rebirth Titans history where he wrote Lazarus Contract that was basically a New 52 version of what the 80s NTT story was. Dick is still wearing his New 52 Robin costume there too.

----------


## L.H.

It's like having two different pasts. Hope Doomsday Clock will fix this mess.

----------


## Konja7

> It's like having two different pasts. Hope Doomsday Clock will fix this mess.


So far, DC seem to consider one past for continuity. This is the past where Dick Robin has pants.

Sometimes the writers make reference to old continuity, but this isn't reflected in the story. For example: The cover in Batman #54 has Dick with his original suit, but he never appear with this suit in the story. Also, many stories in Detective Comics #1000 don't seem to be in continuity.

----------


## dietrich

http://carlobarberi.tumblr.com

----------


## dietrich

> Priest is still going off his Rebirth Titans history where he wrote Lazarus Contract that was basically a New 52 version of what the 80s NTT story was. Dick is still wearing his New 52 Robin costume there too.


I'm ignoring that and going with the Tec 1000 Titans history that we saw in Tynion's story. Don't know why it's so difficult for DC writers to get on the same page on this issue.

----------


## dietrich

http://maisora.tumblr.com

----------


## CPSparkles

DickBats and Robin

----------


## dietrich

Demon's Head





https://twitter.com/JarrulusX

----------


## dietrich

https://kamitake-art.tumblr.com

----------


## Konja7

> I'm ignoring that and going with the Tec 1000 Titans history that we saw in Tynion's story. Don't know why it's so difficult for DC writers to get on the same page on this issue.


DC seems to agree that New52/Rebirth Titans is the current version they are using. 

You see Dick with New52 Robin in flashbacks. 

You only see the Original Robin suit as reference or  dubious continuity situations (like stories in Tec 1000).

----------


## dietrich

*Family*







http://firefly215.tumblr.com

----------


## dietrich

http://firefly215.tumblr.com

----------


## dietrich

https://kamitake-art.tumblr.com

----------


## dietrich

*Support

*

----------


## Darkcrusade25

I miss the first N52 version of Damian's suit. Was a really great look

----------


## dietrich

> So far, DC seem to consider one past for continuity. This is the past where Dick Robin has pants.
> 
> Sometimes the writers make reference to old continuity, but this isn't reflected in the story. For example: The cover in Batman #54 has Dick with his original suit, but he never appear with this suit in the story. Also, many stories in Detective Comics #1000 don't seem to be in continuity.


I'm sure a few titles like Batman have shown Dick in the leotards. 

I know Rebirth Nightwing had him in his new 52 Robin suit in a flashback but I'm almost certain the Batman issue recalling young Dick when he just arrived at Wayne Manor had a panel of him in his original robin suit.
Or am I remembering wrong?

----------


## dietrich

> I miss the first N52 version of Damian's suit. Was a really great look


Same here. It was more streamlined.

I get that his new suit with the skirt part reflect's his LOA connection but it's fussy. On the plus side though, it's distinct. You can tell it's him even in silhouette. Handy now that we have 2 Robins.

----------


## dietrich

Adult Damian by Glitter DC

----------


## Fergus

Supersons by Pat Gleason

----------


## Fergus

> Same here. It was more streamlined.
> 
> I get that his new suit with the skirt part reflect's his LOA connection but it's fussy. On the plus side though, it's distinct. You can tell it's him even in silhouette. Handy now that we have 2 Robins.


Better than this version

----------


## Fergus

> It's like having two different pasts. Hope Doomsday Clock will fix this mess.


Whenever that concludes. It's taking forever.

----------


## Konja7

> I'm sure a few titles like Batman have shown Dick in the leotards. 
> 
> I know Rebirth Nightwing had him in his new 52 Robin suit in a flashback but I'm almost certain the Batman issue recalling young Dick when he just arrived at Wayne Manor had a panel of him in his original robin suit.
> Or am I remembering wrong?


I think you are remembering wrong.

Batman #54 has a cover where Dick appear with his original Robin suit. However, Dick never used this suit in the internal pages of the comic. 

After that, Nightwing #50 has flashbacks of Dick with New52 Robin suit.


So far, the original Robin suit with leotards is used as a reference (I remember a mural in Heroes in Crisis). However, when it's a real flashback in the story they use New52 Robin suit (Batman #64).

----------


## Fergus

I posted this on the Bruce Appreciation thread and thought I should share here as well because of Damian's face and tears.
Batman doesn't eat Pie by Gleason

----------


## dietrich

> Better than this version


Lol Still better than the 30ish DamianRobin from Johns Tec 1000 story.

Robin colours and costume isn't for grown/swol men

----------


## dietrich

> I think you are remembering wrong.
> 
> Batman #54 has a cover where Dick appear with his original Robin suit. However, Dick never used this suit in the internal pages of the comic. 
> 
> After that, Nightwing #50 has flashbacks of Dick with New52 Robin suit.
> 
> 
> So far, the original Robin suit with leotards is used as a reference (I remember a mural in Heroes in Crisis). However, when it's a real flashback in the story they use New52 Robin suit (Batman #64).


Aah right. In the Superman title Jon had a poster of the Titans on his wall in an issue from the Bendis run do you kn ow which TT team or era that was?

----------


## Konja7

> Aah right. In the Superman title Jon had a poster of the Titans on his wall in an issue from the Bendis run do you kn ow which TT team or era that was?


It's the NTT team in the poster.

As I said, some writers put references to old continuity, but real flashbacks have used Rebirth continuity so far.


It's possible Detective Comics #1000 means a change for this. However, it seems unlikely, since many stories in this comic don't seem to be in continuity.

----------


## oasis1313

> Lol Still better than the 30ish DamianRobin from Johns Tec 1000 story.
> 
> Robin colours and costume isn't for grown/swol men


This sucked bad.

----------


## CPSparkles

https://laizy-boy.tumblr.com

----------


## CPSparkles

https://laizy-boy.tumblr.com

----------


## Caivu

> I posted this on the Bruce Appreciation thread and thought I should share here as well because of Damian's face and tears.
> Batman doesn't eat Pie by Gleason


Not enough airplane noises.

----------


## L.H.

> It's the NTT team in the poster.
> 
> As I said, some writers put references to old continuity, but real flashbacks have used Rebirth continuity so far.
> 
> 
> It's possible Detective Comics #1000 means a change for this. However, it seems unlikely, since many stories in this comic don't seem to be in continuity.


In Flash Annual #1, Wally's flashback showed the NTT team, and that part with Magenta shows that the old continuity, the other past I was referring to, is still a reality. Also, in Lonely Place of Living, Tim is talking about the old continuity.

I know Doomsday Clock is taking forever  :Frown:   but it has to end and fix the past.

----------


## dietrich

I'm   Late

----------


## Konja7

> In Flash Annual #1, Wally's flashback showed the NTT team, and that part with Magenta shows that the old continuity, the other past I was referring to, is still a reality. Also, in Lonely Place of Living, Tim is talking about the old continuity.
> 
> I know Doomsday Clock is taking forever   but it has to end and fix the past.


In Flash Annual #1, the flashback of Wally has Dick Robin suit with pants (even if it's different to his regular New52 Robin suit). I guess there was NTT story in the current continuity. 

I mention that Dick Robin has pants, because Rebirth shows that his original suit was altered with the change of continuity.

----------


## Fergus

So thoughts on Deathstroke #42?

----------


## dietrich

> So thoughts on Deathstroke #42?


I am really going to miss Christopher Priest on Deathstroke after 50 and I really want Christopher Priest on a Damian title.

42 was a blast. Priest has been reading old TT comics I see.

Damian made the right choice rushing in to save that family His methods might be extreme but he is still a hero. He is still putting the innocents first.

Slade knows so much about Damian so wondering how he doesn't know that Bruce is Batman. I mean if he knows about what happened with Ducard. How can he know that Damian drilled his fingers into his skull?

I don't quite k now what angle Slade is playing or whose shirt he was wearing.

----------


## Fergus

> I am really going to miss Christopher Priest on Deathstroke after 50 and I really want Christopher Priest on a Damian title.
> 
> 42 was a blast. Priest has been reading old TT comics I see.
> 
> Damian made the right choice rushing in to save that family His methods might be extreme but he is still a hero. He is still putting the innocents first.
> 
> Slade knows so much about Damian so wondering how he doesn't know that Bruce is Batman. I mean if he knows about what happened with Ducard. How can he know that Damian drilled his fingers into his skull?
> 
> I don't quite k now what angle Slade is playing or whose shirt he was wearing.


He feels an attachment to Damian. Has a soft spot for him and perhaps displaced parental feelings [guilt]



Whatever it is, I like their dynamic. The TT really felt like kids this issue. Everyone felt like kids this issue including Black Mask practically grovelling to *Our Leader Slade Wilson*

----------


## dietrich

> He feels an attachment to Damian. Has a soft spot for him and perhaps displaced parental feelings [guilt]
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever it is, I like their dynamic. The TT really felt like kids this issue. Everyone felt like kids this issue including Black Mask practically grovelling to *Our Leader Slade Wilson*


My guess was that he was using Damian but since he doesn't appear to be the one who initiated contact I could be wrong. He might genuinely be trying to help Damian. 

I do feel that Slade can see himself in Bats and his kids in Damian. He fucked up his kids lives and now he's trying to make sure Damian doesn't fuck up. 

He clearly feels the team isn't good enough.
He's calling them out and showing Damian all the ways he's operation is sub par. I hate to say it but Slade might be serious about this mentoring thing. 

He could def help Damian tighten up his Mickey mouse operation.

----------


## dietrich

I think this is a pretty cool Damian



https://twitter.com/hian0508

----------


## dietrich

From Justice League





I like the idea of Damian being on Global Patrol. I like to think that means that he's turned the LoA into some form of larger scale Batman Inc that he over sees.

And yay for the Supersons still working together in this future.

----------


## Fergus

> My guess was that he was using Damian but since he doesn't appear to be the one who initiated contact I could be wrong. He might genuinely be trying to help Damian. 
> 
> I do feel that Slade can see himself in Bats and his kids in Damian. He fucked up his kids lives and now he's trying to make sure Damian doesn't fuck up. 
> 
> He clearly feels the team isn't good enough.
> He's calling them out and showing Damian all the ways he's operation is sub par. I hate to say it but Slade might be serious about this mentoring thing. 
> 
> He could def help Damian tighten up his Mickey mouse operation.


I believe he is trying to help. In his own way though I feel he's also helping himself.

Lol @ Mickey Mouse Operation

----------


## Fergus

> From Justice League
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the idea of Damian being on Global Patrol. I like to think that means that he's turned the LoA into some form of larger scale Batman Inc that he over sees.
> 
> And yay for the Supersons still working together in this future.


Is that Dick? 

Future or Alternate Earth?

----------


## dietrich

> Is that Dick? 
> 
> Future or Alternate Earth?


Yep.

Future.

----------


## Rac7d*

> He feels an attachment to Damian. Has a soft spot for him and perhaps displaced parental feelings [guilt]
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever it is, I like their dynamic. The TT really felt like kids this issue. Everyone felt like kids this issue including Black Mask practically grovelling to *Our Leader Slade Wilson*


Guilty
If he was guilty he would have stopped being deathstroke after jericho got hurt
if he was guilty he would not have put a piece of kryptonite in Roses skull
If he felt guilty Tanya would be alive

Deathstroke feel nothing,  how can a rational man continue to do somthing that causes the people he claims to love suffering 
dont defend him,

----------


## CPSparkles

> So thoughts on Deathstroke #42?


Deathstroke trolling Damian was entertaining. I want more of this. Deathstroke in a several sizes too small Batman tee, bunny slippers and leggings  eating Damian out of house and home was heaven.

He just trump Darkseid in the unexpected house troll stakes  :Stick Out Tongue:  I love it.

So glad that  solicits appear to be a in on the plan.

----------


## Fergus

> Guilty
> If he was guilty he would have stopped being deathstroke after jericho got hurt
> if he was guilty he would not have put a piece of kryptonite in Roses skull
> If he felt guilty Tanya would be alive
> 
> Deathstroke feel nothing,  how can a rational man continue to do somthing that causes the people he claims to love suffering 
> dont defend him,


He clearly loves his kids and does feel guilt but he is also a selfish man. 
Sadly lots of people do harm and endanger the ones they love because they give in to weakness or selfish needs or just take the easier way.

I'm sure there are things he wishes he could have done differently with his kids.
I am by no means saying he is a good man simply that he has regrets.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Is that Dick? 
> 
> Future or Alternate Earth?


Yes it's Dick. It;'s this really great future that the JL are in but I thought they might be baddies though. I haven't read it but I'm sure i saw somewhere that they were bad guys.

I had no idea they mentioned the other Robins though or that only Dick and Damian were still in the hero business. Way to leave out the girls Synder. I would have liked to kn ow what Kate and Babs were up to in this future or if Tim married Steph.

----------


## adrikito

> I am really going to miss Christopher Priest on Deathstroke after 50 and I really want Christopher Priest on a Damian title.
> 
> 42 was a blast. Priest has been reading old TT comics I see.
> 
> Damian made the right choice rushing in to save that family His methods might be extreme but he is still a hero. He is still putting the innocents first.
> 
> I don't quite k now what angle Slade is playing or whose shirt he was wearing.


I will miss him too.. Only 8 issues more until Priest last issue..  :Frown: 

I liked that issue too.. I think that Priest will use another Titan to "kill" him.. That titan can be anyone even Wallace to make him remember his father sins..

I am surprised to say this.. Because you talk about it with frequency but if someone interested in it has not read yet Supersons :Stick Out Tongue: olar project was uploaded in *comics to* today. Thanks to this I remembered Mera Tidebraker and I am reading it.

*I am surprised that this topic doesn´t reached the 100th page yet..*

----------


## CPSparkles

I'm surprised no one's talking about the reveal in Supersons about Damian. 

*spoilers:*
 Some Bandit Princess has been kissing him a lot 
*end of spoilers*

Can we see more of that adventure please.

Damian with some words of wisdom in SS

----------


## CPSparkles

> I will miss him too.. Only 8 issues more until Priest last issue.. 
> 
> I liked that issue too.. I think that Priest will use another Titan to "kill" him.. That titan can be anyone even Wallace to make him remember his father sins..
> 
> I am surprised to say this.. Because you talk about it with frequency but if someone interested in it has not read yet Supersonsolar project was uploaded in *comics to* today. Thanks to this I remembered Mera Tidebraker and I am reading it.
> 
> *I am surprised that this topic doesn´t reached the 100th page yet..*


How is the Mera title? Any good?

----------


## adrikito

I am still reading it, I saw 2 issues.. But reading the first I am loving it. Another opinion:




> Finally I read Mera Tidebreaker, I loved every page of it. The first meeting or Arthur and Mera from a slightly new perspective, but those two together rock. 
> Hope that through this book DC realizes that these two are dynamite together, and hope they kick KSD for Danielle paige, for sure she could do a hundred times better job. 
> Fans are showering praise on the book, Arthur and Mera together are a sure win, only KSD fails to notice this, so much for her so called greatness.

----------


## dietrich

> I will miss him too.. Only 8 issues more until Priest last issue.. 
> 
> I liked that issue too.. I think that Priest will use another Titan to "kill" him.. That titan can be anyone even Wallace to make him remember his father sins..
> 
> I am surprised to say this.. Because you talk about it with frequency but if someone interested in it has not read yet Supersonsolar project was uploaded in *comics to* today. Thanks to this I remembered Mera Tidebraker and I am reading it.
> 
> *I am surprised that this topic doesn´t reached the 100th page yet..*


I'm glad it's a fake kill. Slade was boss in this issue. Unlikely Priest is going to get a Damian book but I hope whatever title he goes onto he keeps using Damian every now and again.

I think Slade really would prefer to use Damian because then he can stick it to Batman

----------


## dietrich

Can you imagine when Bruce finds out that Slade Wilson has been mentoring his son while he was off busy throwing a dudefit over getting dumped. It's gonna hurt like a  mo****f***r.

----------


## adrikito

Bah.. Bruce is being tortured for King..

Damian will find him too dejected and sad to receive any punishment..

----------


## dietrich

> Bah.. Bruce is being tortured for King..
> 
> Damian will find him too dejected and sad to receive any punishment..


I don 't know. I think that this will force Bruce to want to be a better parent [along with his knightmares and his father] Thomas did ask him  to be a father to his son.
One  of Bruce's fears is that him being batman is hurting Damian. Leading him into danger and to  the slaughter. i don't it just coincidence that an out of control Damian is exhibiting all the  same behaviour as an out of control Bruce.

I think it's on purpose that Damian's action's are mirroring Bruce's. And all the behaviour and techniques he's copying from his father are all destructive /questionable ones.

I think in order to save his son Bruce is going to force him to  give up Robin and quit batmaning. Well Bane  is going to force him out of town so like it or not he's giving up that cowl.

I think Damian 's punishment is going to be hands on intensive parenting from Bruce and normalcy.

----------


## dietrich

> I'm surprised no one's talking about the reveal in Supersons about Damian. 
> 
> *spoilers:*
>  Some Bandit Princess has been kissing him a lot 
> *end of spoilers*
> 
> Can we see more of that adventure please.
> 
> Damian with some words of wisdom in SS



Yeah Tomasi. Stop holding out on us and share more Deets.

Loved Damian and the Harmonica and Jon trying so very hard to sound like Rowdy Yates.

Also the Waynes are Gary Cooper fans and the Kents are Eastwood fans. Such adorable little titbits. Meaning that Bruce makes his kids watch  old Westerns.

----------


## dietrich

Batman and Robin




https://twitter.com/0yongyong0tata

----------


## Rac7d*

> He clearly loves his kids and does feel guilt but he is also a selfish man. 
> Sadly lots of people do harm and endanger the ones they love because they give in to weakness or selfish needs or just take the easier way.
> 
> I'm sure there are things he wishes he could have done differently with his kids.
> I am by no means saying he is a good man simply that he has regrets.


Exactly a selfish parent is just that no matter how much they say they love their kids
I think he needs to stay away from minor and get into a selfhelp

----------


## Konja7

> I think in order to save his son Bruce is going to force him to  give up Robin and quit batmaning. Well Bane  is going to force him out of town so like it or not he's giving up that cowl.


Maybe Damian decide to use Batkid as a new identity if he is forced to abandon Robin.

----------


## dietrich

> Maybe Damian decide to use Batkid as a new identity if he is forced to abandon Robin.


lol  not sure which is funnier Batkid or batboy  :Smile:  I hope it's something better.

----------


## dietrich

Beyond Damian



https://twitter.com/mcmramcm

----------


## dietrich

Robin



https://twitter.com/zumaon





https://twitter.com/ziding_DC

----------


## dietrich

Wild West SuperSons



https://twitter.com/winterRimyeah

----------


## CPSparkles

> I don 't know. I think that this will force Bruce to want to be a better parent [along with his knightmares and his father] Thomas did ask him  to be a father to his son.
> One  of Bruce's fears is that him being batman is hurting Damian. Leading him into danger and to  the slaughter. i don't it just coincidence that an out of control Damian is exhibiting all the  same behaviour as an out of control Bruce.
> 
> I think it's on purpose that Damian's action's are mirroring Bruce's. And all the behaviour and techniques he's copying from his father are all destructive /questionable ones.
> 
> I think in order to save his son Bruce is going to force him to  give up Robin and quit batmaning. Well Bane  is going to force him out of town so like it or not he's giving up that cowl.
> 
> I think Damian 's punishment is going to be hands on intensive parenting from Bruce and normalcy.


You think Damian will be the Robin to be re-branded? 

I hope not but it does feel like DC is making a point of Damian losing his way.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Robin
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/zumaon



That hair is wild.

----------


## adrikito

> I think Damian 's punishment is going to be hands on intensive parenting from Bruce and normalcy.


Is not enough forcing him to go to the school in Supersons? I am agree with Talia about that. More punishments? 





> Maybe Damian decide to use Batkid as a new identity if he is forced to abandon Robin.


Batkid or Batboy. That day I will leave Damian fanbase... He is one adolescent not one kid.

If that happens someday I QUIT.

*REDBIRD is acceptable.*

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/torakitchen

----------


## dietrich

Damian from batman v TMnt



This is giving Unlimited Vibes with the art style

----------


## Konja7

> Batkid or Batboy. That day I will leave Damian fanbase... He is one adolescent not one kid.
> 
> If that happens someday I QUIT.
> 
> *REDBIRD is acceptable.*


Redbird doesn't have the strong relation with Batman, so I don't think they will use that identity for Damian. I don't think it would be convenient for Damian. 

Batboy can be used for adolescents. I mean Conner used Superboy when he was 16/17. 

I find suspicious that Super Sons Polarshield Project has Jon as Superboy, but Damian as Batkid. I fear DC wants sinchronicity. 


PS: I wouldn't be surprised if they reduce Damian age in the next reboot.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Redbird doesn't have the strong relation with Batman, so I don't think they will use that identity for Damian. I don't think it would be convenient for Damian. 
> 
> Batboy can be used for adolescents. I mean Conner used Superboy when he was 16/17. 
> 
> I find suspicious that Super Sons Polarshield Project has Jon as Superboy, but Damian as Batkid. I fear DC wants sinchronicity. 
> 
> 
> PS: I wouldn't be surprised if they reduce Damian age in the next reboot.


What makes you think they'll reduce his age when Jon is older now?

----------


## CPSparkles

> Is not enough forcing him to go to the school in Supersons? I am agree with Talia about that. More punishments? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batkid or Batboy. That day I will leave Damian fanbase... He is one adolescent not one kid.
> 
> If that happens someday I QUIT.
> 
> *REDBIRD is acceptable.*


I'm not really a fan of BatBoy or batkid.

----------


## Konja7

> What makes you think they'll reduce his age when Jon is older now?


I say I wouldn't be surprised if this happen in the next reboot, when many things could change. 

So, I wouldn't be surprised if Jon and Damian has their ages reduced to have the same age.

----------


## adrikito

> Redbird doesn't have the strong relation with Batman, so I don't think they will use that identity for Damian. I don't think it would be convenient for Damian. 
> 
> Batboy can be used for adolescents. I mean Conner used Superboy when he was 16/17. 
> 
> I find suspicious that Super Sons Polarshield Project has Jon as Superboy, but Damian as Batkid. I fear DC wants sinchronicity. 
> 
> 
> PS: I wouldn't be surprised if they reduce Damian age in the next reboot.


Have you reached that conclusion for one story of one alternate universe that uses damian in a different way? and because Tim is Robin again.. 

I am shocked for how Supersons and superkid existence can ruin Damian future.. No Evolution, KID again..  :Mad: 


How awful. This reminds me what Toriyama made with Bardock in his reboot... *Fortunatelly after read many old comics now I understand better how dissapointing can be one rebooted universe, the first day that I see news talking about one reboot, goodbye..*


For talk about bad things like this I think that I prefer leave this topic again.

----------


## Caivu

By Calum Ogilvie:

Screenshot_20190406-104319.jpg

----------


## Fergus

> By Calum Ogilvie:
> 
> Screenshot_20190406-104319.jpg


That smirk lol

----------


## Fergus

> I don 't know. I think that this will force Bruce to want to be a better parent [along with his knightmares and his father] Thomas did ask him  to be a father to his son.
> One  of Bruce's fears is that him being batman is hurting Damian. Leading him into danger and to  the slaughter. i don't it just coincidence that an out of control Damian is exhibiting all the  same behaviour as an out of control Bruce.
> 
> I think it's on purpose that Damian's action's are mirroring Bruce's. And all the behaviour and techniques he's copying from his father are all destructive /questionable ones.
> 
> I think in order to save his son Bruce is going to force him to  give up Robin and quit batmaning. Well Bane  is going to force him out of town so like it or not he's giving up that cowl.
> 
> I think Damian 's punishment is going to be hands on intensive parenting from Bruce and normalcy.


According to a poster on the Superman thread who saw Tomasi at con. He had to fight DC tooth and nail to explore parental angle in the Super title. TPTB weren't too fond of Issues like the family at the fair. They felt that readers vewed superhero family/domestic lives as boring and didn't want to read about it.

Which would explain why the Batdad is something that's not focused on in the batbook since Tomasi [then there were other titles that offered non batdad] and why the batfamily isn't really a thing DC is keen on pushing.

If that's the case then it's unlikely Bruce is going to become a hands on parent anytime soon. 

Not to mention that if Bruce makes the decision that the vigilante game is too dangerous and feels the need to distance his kid to ensure his safety, he can't very well keep endangering teens not related to him.

That would mean retiring all his young side kicks.

----------


## Fergus

> Have you reached that conclusion for one story of one alternate universe that uses damian in a different way? and because Tim is Robin again.. 
> 
> I am shocked for how Supersons and superkid existence can ruin Damian future.. No Evolution, KID again.. 
> 
> 
> How awful. This reminds me what Toriyama made with Bardock in his reboot... *Fortunatelly after read many old comics now I understand better how dissapointing can be one rebooted universe, the first day that I see news talking about one reboot, goodbye..*
> 
> 
> For talk about bad things like this I think that I prefer leave this topic again.


I doubt Damian will be de-aged and even if he is it'll be more to do with keeping Bruce young.

----------


## Jackalope89

> According to a poster on the Superman thread who saw Tomasi at con. He had to fight DC tooth and nail to explore parental angle in the Super title. TPTB weren't too fond of Issues like the family at the fair. They felt that readers vewed superhero family/domestic lives as boring and didn't want to read about it.
> 
> Which would explain why the Batdad is something that's not focused on in the batbook since Tomasi [then there were other titles that offered non batdad] and why the batfamily isn't really a thing DC is keen on pushing.
> 
> If that's the case then it's unlikely Bruce is going to become a hands on parent anytime soon. 
> 
> Not to mention that if Bruce makes the decision that the vigilante game is too dangerous and feels the need to distance his kid to ensure his safety, he can't very well keep endangering teens not related to him.
> 
> *That would mean retiring all his young side kicks*.


Yeah, that's not gonna fly over well with any of them. Look at Jason. Not only a legal adult now, but fully active in Gotham after Bruce tried to kick him out.

----------


## Schumiac

If Bruce was to make Damian stop being a vigilante, Damian would not be getting a new superhero name, he would simply stop being one.

As for Bane making Bruce quit, Bruce will just come back and reclaim Gotham, we all know that. And he won't be spending that time away parenting Damian, he will spend that time preparing for his take-over... He may or may not use it to bond with Damian as a "plus" but, so far, King's Bruce is too lost in his own drama and problems to give a damn about any of his children it seems... Feel like it won't change as King's main obsession seems to be Bruce's relationship to Selina, not to his children. And even if Thomas made him realize he needs to step up his game as a father (who is btw worst father of the decade and has no business preaching anyone about parenting), Bruce, is just not the type to quit being a vigilante to raise a kid. At most he will fire Damian, which will probably force Damian to seek guidance elsewhere or he will be all "we can do better" and try to be a better father and partner to Damian.

----------


## Jackalope89

> If Bruce was to make Damian stop being a vigilante, Damian would not be getting a new superhero name, he would simply stop being one.
> 
> As for Bane making Bruce quit, Bruce will just come back and reclaim Gotham, we all know that. And he won't be spending that time away parenting Damian, he will spend that time preparing for his take-over... He may or may not use it to bond with Damian as a "plus" but, so far, King's Bruce is too lost in his own drama and problems to give a damn about any of his children it seems... Feel like it won't change as King's main obsession seems to be Bruce's relationship to Selina, not to his children. And even if Thomas made him realize he needs to step up his game as a father (who is btw worst father of the decade and has no business preaching anyone about parenting), Bruce, is just not the type to quit being a vigilante to raise a kid. At most he will fire Damian, which will probably force Damian to seek guidance elsewhere or he will be all "we can do better" and try to be a better father and partner to Damian.


You mean, Dick Grayson? The one who has had a better not only bonding with Damian, but better father-son relationship in almost every incarnation?

That is, of course, if Dick is ever brought back.

----------


## Schumiac

> You mean, Dick Grayson? The one who has had a better not only bonding with Damian, but better father-son relationship in almost every incarnation?
> 
> That is, of course, if Dick is ever brought back.


Dick would be a good case theory... Bad case theory would be a repeat of what seems to be the current story where someone you don't necessarily want influencing Damian taking on the role, leading to more drama for the Bat family and eventually Bruce maybe realizing his mistake etc etc. 

Dick will be back. Unless he is simply killed off. Ric isn't something that can last.

----------


## Rac7d*

> If Bruce was to make Damian stop being a vigilante, Damian would not be getting a new superhero name, he would simply stop being one.
> 
> As for Bane making Bruce quit, Bruce will just come back and reclaim Gotham, we all know that. And he won't be spending that time away parenting Damian, he will spend that time preparing for his take-over... He may or may not use it to bond with Damian as a "plus" but, so far, King's Bruce is too lost in his own drama and problems to give a damn about any of his children it seems... Feel like it won't change as King's main obsession seems to be Bruce's relationship to Selina, not to his children. And even if Thomas made him realize he needs to step up his game as a father (who is btw worst father of the decade and has no business preaching anyone about parenting), Bruce, is just not the type to quit being a vigilante to raise a kid. At most he will fire Damian, which will probably force Damian to seek guidance elsewhere or he will be all "we can do better" and try to be a better father and partner to Damian.


if batman takes robin from damian  he will run back to an identity in the league of assassin and undo all the work Dick put into him,  Bruce priority has not been parenting its been Selina so I doubt he will interven at all

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/e_n0eno

----------


## CPSparkles

Pretending to be the red hood. I like that Dick and Babs are not amused, Jason's livid and Tim is a co conspirator



https://twitter.com/rhdrhd_8975



Bruce to smile more [Damian trying to make Bruce more like his 1st Batman]



https://twitter.com/uth69

----------


## CPSparkles

Teen Titans  Damian

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian in the preview for tom Taylors DCeased



Damian looks about 15 -17. Same age as Jon.

Are they going to age him up as well? Also nice shirts boys.

----------


## CPSparkles

> if batman takes robin from damian  he will run back to an identity in the league of assassin and undo all the work Dick put into him,  Bruce priority has not been parenting its been Selina so I doubt he will interven at all


Lets hope that doesn't happen. God damnit DC stop taking away his support systems.

Why can't we just have a little less angst? Why does DC keep hurting the bats?

----------


## Jackalope89

> Lets hope that doesn't happen. God damnit DC stop taking away his support systems.
> 
> Why can't we just have a little less angst? Why does DC keep hurting the bats?


DC (well, Bendis in this case) decided to age up Jon (wildly unpopular with Super Family fans), have Lois and Clark live separately except for booty calls (because Lois needs space? his reasoning sucks), and turned Lois and Clark into straight up stupid and awful parents without legit reasoning. So, not just the Bats that are being dismantled. Though its somewhat being acknowledged in the books for them at least.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Damian in the preview for tom Taylors DCeased
> 
> 
> 
> Damian looks about 15 -17. Same age as Jon.
> 
> Are they going to age him up as well? Also nice shirts boys.


Tim drake should disappear

this starting to get awkward

----------


## Jackalope89

I just noticed in that last image. Jon looks a bit cross-eyed. Could just be the art, but yeah.

----------


## Konja7

> Damian in the preview for tom Taylors DCeased
> 
> 
> 
> Damian looks about 15 -17. Same age as Jon.
> 
> Are they going to age him up as well? Also nice shirts boys.


It's pretty likely they want Damian and Jon to be the similar age at some point. Maybe DC will do the same thing they do when Damian's age become 13.

Now, Jon is 17 and Damian is likely 14 (as Jon was 11 when he start his trip with Jor-El). Curiously, this wouldn't be so different from Supersons, where Damian was 13 and Jon was 10.

----------


## Arsenal

> Damian in the preview for tom Taylors DCeased
> 
> 
> 
> Damian looks about 15 -17. Same age as Jon.
> 
> Are they going to age him up as well? Also nice shirts boys.


Dceased is basically an elseworlds so I doubt it means anything

----------


## oasis1313

> Tim drake should disappear
> 
> this starting to get awkward


Amen.  All I see is Suck.

----------


## dietrich

Supersons



https://twitter.com/gothamtwinks

----------


## dietrich

> Damian in the preview for tom Taylors DCeased
> 
> 
> 
> Damian looks about 15 -17. Same age as Jon.
> 
> Are they going to age him up as well? Also nice shirts boys.


typical teens to into their game to move a muscle. Did Jon forget he had powers? Lol

----------


## dietrich

> Tim drake should disappear
> 
> this starting to get awkward


It is getting mighty awkward now. It's like DC is desperately trying to force a square peg in a round hole.

DC really sucks at Legacy.

They keep trying to push one at the expense of another.

They screwed over Dick's generation for the Young Justice Generation and now They are about to screw Damian's budding generation for the Young justice generation before they've even had a chance to do anything.

nd they are making more characters carelessly without considering what's already available. bendis just created teen lantern well anyone remember Pham?



Created just months before YJ.

DC stop indulging creators, use the characters you already have,give everyone fair treatment. There's no need to torpedo one generation for the benefit of another.

I don't advocate getting rid of characters but lame ducks need to be shot and the fat trimed. At the very least learn how to manage your assets better. 

Bloody sort out your generations and for the love of gods sort the Batfamily out [not everyone needs to be suckling at the bat teat]

The Titans is a tested and profitable brand that has endured. Supersons is a brand with lots of success and full of potential. Young justice is a brand that evokes lots of loyalty. They can all live together. Stop taking fans and character for granted

----------


## Aahz

> Damian looks about 15 -17. Same age as Jon.
> 
> Are they going to age him up as well?


That would be pretty idiotic imo. It would be imo far better to age Jon down again.

Both the Super Sons and the YJ4 have their fans and can sell comics, creating with out any good reason where they have to retire one is just dumb. 

I think in general that with the ages the charcter reached arround flashpoint, they kind of reached the maximum of how much they could age these characters in the main continuity.

And I don't really see a need to age up Damian and Jon allready, they have not been arround that long, and there is not really a need to change up the status quo at the moment.

----------


## dietrich

So SuperSons The PolarShield Project was a thing..... that I read. Aah. Okay this title shouldn't have been called Supersons. 

It has non of their charm that made the supersons.
It has original characters not found in the main comics.
It just baffles me why attache the Supersons name to this when it's not true to the core concept. It's not even the Supersons in name.

I get that the name Damian has pejorative meaning but it has symbolic meaning in the story which was why  he's named as such. It has a meaning that's pretty significant and central to who the character is and his story.

The folly of having a writer who isn't familiar with the comics and content is that they are not familiar with the characters and content. So you end with characters who are not like themselves. You end with something alien and unrecognisable defeating the purpose you set out to achieve in the first place.

How is this supposed to help new readers into comics when it doesn't feature Characters from the comics? 


It makes me really sad that this will be someone first introduction to the SuperSons. It is nothing like the real deal and the characters are painfully generic and unimaginative.

John is moody and Ian is a broody generic pampered bat looking for a fight.

I know I'm not the target audience for this book and target audience will likely find Ian Kewl in that Spy kids Nick junior way but it made me sad.

----------


## dietrich

> According to a poster on the Superman thread who saw Tomasi at con. He had to fight DC tooth and nail to explore parental angle in the Super title. TPTB weren't too fond of Issues like the family at the fair. They felt that readers vewed superhero family/domestic lives as boring and didn't want to read about it.
> 
> Which would explain why the Batdad is something that's not focused on in the batbook since Tomasi [then there were other titles that offered non batdad] and why the batfamily isn't really a thing DC is keen on pushing.
> 
> If that's the case then it's unlikely Bruce is going to become a hands on parent anytime soon. 
> 
> Not to mention that if Bruce makes the decision that the vigilante game is too dangerous and feels the need to distance his kid to ensure his safety, he can't very well keep endangering teens not related to him.
> 
> That would mean retiring all his young side kicks.


https://twitter.com/BittrScrptReadr/...36337915187200

It's so sad. Almost as if they don't give a shit what readers want. No emotional beats for Supes but what do they call what King is doing? Sounds like double standards.

----------


## dietrich

*Comicstorian thoughts on Ian Wayne, Shazam as Robin and what would happen if Damian Wayne got the powers of Shazam*

----------


## Jackalope89

> So SuperSons The PolarShield Project was a thing..... that I read. Aah. Okay this title shouldn't have been called Supersons. 
> 
> It has non of their charm that made the supersons.
> It has original characters not found in the main comics.
> It just baffles me why attache the Supersons name to this when it's not true to the core concept. It's not even the Supersons in name.
> 
> I get that the name Damian has pejorative meaning but it has symbolic meaning in the story which was why  he's named as such. It has a meaning that's pretty significant and central to who the character is and his story.
> 
> The folly of having a writer who isn't familiar with the comics and content is that they are not familiar with the characters and content. So you end with characters who are not like themselves. You end with something alien and unrecognisable defeating the purpose you set out to achieve in the first place.
> ...


Yeah, I didn't even bother with this thing they're trying to pass off as Super Sons. Partly when I found out they were calling Damian "Ian" and Jon was more like actual Damian. And especially when I found out the writer hadn't even read the original series. 

I understand its supposed to be Elseworlds. But Elseworlds are supposed to take the established characters from one point in time, and have an even in their lives go drastically different. Like when Bruce became a Green Lantern over Batman. Instead, we get characters named for the Super Sons, mostly, but none of the personality or charm. And where the original series feels more fun then this.

----------


## Konja7

> Yeah, I didn't even bother with this thing they're trying to pass off as Super Sons. Partly when I found out they were calling Damian "Ian" and Jon was more like actual Damian. And especially when I found out the writer hadn't even read the original series. 
> 
> I understand its supposed to be Elseworlds. But Elseworlds are supposed to take the established characters from one point in time, and have an even in their lives go drastically different. Like when Bruce became a Green Lantern over Batman. Instead, we get characters named for the Super Sons, mostly, but none of the personality or charm. And where the original series feels more fun then this.


That isn't the only type of Elseworlds. There are many Elseworlds where all the story is a new version or personality of the characters changes a lot from the original. 

I guess SuperSons The PolarShield Project is similar to many adaptations for TV of superheroes. The characters are pretty different from the original version many times.

For example: Characters in Teen Titans animation (2003) have pretty different personalities from the originals.

----------


## RickWJ324

> That isn't the only type of Elseworlds. There are many Elseworlds where all the story is a new version or personality of the characters changes a lot from the original. 
> 
> I guess this is similar to many adaptations for TV in superheroes. The characters are pretty different from the original version many times.
> 
> For example: Characters in Teen Titans animation (2003) have pretty different personalities from the originals.


Definitely!  Elseworlds can be pretty much anything the writer wants it to be.  It's not merely a "what if Bruce became a GL".  I think the sky's the limit when it comes to Elseworld titles.

----------


## Jackalope89

Fine, I want 3 different Elseworld series.

The first would be Justice League: The Rise of the Titans where Dick, Donna, Karen Starr, and the rest of that generation of heroes becomes the Justice League. Why? I don't know, I just want to see it.

The next; The League of Black Sheep. Where the members like Jason Todd, Bizarro, Artemis Grace, etc become the League.

Finally, Justice League: The Next Generation. Where Damian, Jon, Lyta Trevor, Djinn, Wallace West/or Tornado Twins, etc become the League of the Future. 

Why? Because while these characters would come from the Bat, Super, Wonder, etc families, they also bring their own dynamics too. Like Dick when he's Batman is far more open, nicer, and emotionally supportive than Bruce.

----------


## dietrich

> Fine, I want 3 different Elseworld series.
> 
> The first would be Justice League: The Rise of the Titans where Dick, Donna, Karen Starr, and the rest of that generation of heroes becomes the Justice League. Why? I don't know, I just want to see it.
> 
> The next; The League of Black Sheep. Where the members like Jason Todd, Bizarro, Artemis Grace, etc become the League.
> 
> Finally, Justice League: The Next Generation. Where Damian, Jon, Lyta Trevor, Djinn, Wallace West/or Tornado Twins, etc become the League of the Future. 
> 
> Why? Because while these characters would come from the Bat, Super, Wonder, etc families, they also bring their own dynamics too. Like Dick when he's Batman is far more open, nicer, and emotionally supportive than Bruce.


I  like  those  ideas .  You know if DC expanded their Elseword or future lines they could do more with their generations.

I want a World's Finest book that rotates adult/young batman/Superman family pairings.
Dick and Uncle Clark
Babs and Kara
kate and Superwoman [lana]or Steel
Jason and Biz
Tim and Conner
Damian and Jon
Duke and Jimmy

Heck do a Robins with the same premise where we get alternating stories with different batman and Robin duo's. This has the added bonus of giving new readers updated Robin stories with Dick and Jason.

----------


## dietrich

The thing is elsewords aren't targeted at people who don't know about these characters. They are not designed as a gateway in to comics. Elseworlds are targeted at people who already are familiar with the characters and concept.

The polarshield Project is targeted at young readers in a hope to get them into comics. If someone who read the title and really liked Ian wanted to read more about the character, they have no way of following up because Ian and Damian are two very different people. 

Elsewords retain the core of their characters. Injustice Superman killed and became a dictator but he was still recognisable. Nightmare Damian from the Vampire world was a vampire but still recognisable. Batman from a number of elsewords is still recognisable in his personality.

Damian and Jon are not.

----------


## Rac7d*

> That would be pretty idiotic imo. It would be imo far better to age Jon down again.
> 
> Both the Super Sons and the YJ4 have their fans and can sell comics, creating with out any good reason where they have to retire one is just dumb. 
> 
> I think in general that with the ages the charcter reached arround flashpoint, they kind of reached the maximum of how much they could age these characters in the main continuity.
> 
> And I don't really see a need to age up Damian and Jon allready, they have not been arround that long, and there is not really a need to change up the status quo at the moment.


Whats worse is that in the era chracter get aged up they dont *grow up*. We got to see Dick and his learn and change from 8-25. It was an incredible ride. Tim been frozen at 17 for over a decade, even worse for beast bot and raven who hold seniority of tim but must always be his junior. Now Jon and Damian barely get to make their mark on this world before they get forced into growing up

----------


## dietrich

Ian, Jon and Candice

----------


## dietrich

Supersons






https://twitter.com/langbuliang

----------


## dietrich

SuperSons




https://twitter.com/winterRimyeah




https://twitter.com/glitter_dc

----------


## dietrich

*tfw you're basically invulnerable to pretty much everything but your resident bat has to keep throwing themselves in danger for you anyways
*



https://twitter.com/komieci

----------


## dietrich

*Robins*




https://twitter.com/gbj_Bellgreen




https://twitter.com/karo_robbin

----------


## Fergus

> So SuperSons The PolarShield Project was a thing..... that I read. Aah. Okay this title shouldn't have been called Supersons. 
> 
> It has non of their charm that made the supersons.
> It has original characters not found in the main comics.
> It just baffles me why attache the Supersons name to this when it's not true to the core concept. It's not even the Supersons in name.
> 
> I get that the name Damian has pejorative meaning but it has symbolic meaning in the story which was why  he's named as such. It has a meaning that's pretty significant and central to who the character is and his story.
> 
> The folly of having a writer who isn't familiar with the comics and content is that they are not familiar with the characters and content. So you end with characters who are not like themselves. You end with something alien and unrecognisable defeating the purpose you set out to achieve in the first place.
> ...


I didn't much care for this either. Not just the liberties they took with the characters but the story itself seemed lackluster. It misses the mark on what the Supersons are about.

If DC wanted to hook new readers then Tomasi's Supersons was already doing that and was already being recommended by parents for schools. They could have had the man himself do a Zoom title.

My daughter who is a huge Damian fan thought it was "meh" [her words] my son who isn't as big a comic/Damian fan though he loves the Supersons liked it and can't wait to finish it. my Daughter is going on 13 and my son is 9. So my son is more the demo that this title targets.

My son also didn't seem to mind the change in the characters though my daughter found it offensive.

We will continue with the Zoom series in my household.

----------


## dietrich

Freshly Painted

----------


## dietrich

Nicknames and tee shirts courtesy of Babs



https://twitter.com/MayhB

----------


## Rac7d*

a little shout out in superman

----------


## CPSparkles

> a little shout out in superman


Jon is very cheery for someone who spent years being tortured by Ultraman.
I'm looking forward to the Supersons meeting up again but not looking forward to bendis writing it.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Nicknames and tee shirts courtesy of Babs
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/MayhB


I forgot that she came up with those nicknames. I wish we had more Babs and Damian interactions. They have surprisingly very few scenes together

----------


## CPSparkles

> Supersons


Bruce isn't going to like you playing with guns Damian.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

http://lindatart.tumblr.com

----------


## CPSparkles

Hugs

Bruce




Grayson




https://spielzeugkaiser.tumblr.com

----------


## CPSparkles

Maya




http://dklem.tumblr.com

----------


## CPSparkles

Curly haired damian

----------


## CPSparkles

Bruce and Damian



https://brucewaynehomeforangrychildren.tumblr.com

----------


## CPSparkles

So going through reviews of Tec 1000 something was brought to my attention.

Damian is a stinky kid.



Supersons and Dynomutt



And of course who can forget animated Nightwing telling Damian that he needs to change his uniform more



Not sure how I feel about that.

----------


## Fergus

> So going through reviews of Tec 1000 something was brought to my attention.
> 
> Damian is a stinky kid.
> 
> 
> 
> Supersons and Dynomutt
> 
> 
> ...


Always took Damian as someone who would have very good hygiene kid or not.

----------


## dietrich

> Jon is very cheery for someone who spent years being tortured by Ultraman.
> I'm looking forward to the Supersons meeting up again but not looking forward to bendis writing it.


Not just Jon. They are all taking it a lot too well. I guess Bruce Wayne isn't the only careless parent in the DCU

----------


## Arsenal

> Not just Jon. They are all taking it a lot too well. I guess Bruce Wayne isn't the only careless parent in the DCU


They’ve had like 5 minutes in-universe time to deal with it. They probably (should) still be in shock and trying to process it all.

----------


## Jackalope89

> They’ve had like 5 minutes in-universe time to deal with it. They probably (should) still be in shock and trying to process it all.


Sending their 10-11 year old kid off with a guy whom last they saw, had been the brains behind a number of terrorist actions (controlled or not) and turned into space dust? Yeah.

Bendis turned the Kents from very good parents, into freakin' awful ones. Lois used to be a momma bear for both Jon and Clark. Now? Yeah. And in general, Bendis is really bad with Lois' character thus far.

----------


## Restingvoice

> So going through reviews of Tec 1000 something was brought to my attention.
> 
> Damian is a stinky kid.
> 
> 
> 
> Supersons and Dynomutt
> 
> 
> ...


He did say once he revels in excrement. Sarcastically. 
Batman and Robin or Detective Comics or Batman number I forgot. DickBats era. 

So did anybody read Ian Wayne? I just found out it's already out and I don't know since when.

----------


## Jackalope89

> He did say once he revels in excrement. Sarcastically. 
> Batman and Robin or Detective Comics or Batman number I forgot. DickBats era. 
> 
> So did anybody read Ian Wayne? I just found out it's already out and I don't know since when.


A few have. And from what they have said, "Ian" and Jon aren't like their real Super Sons counterparts, and the series is targeted at about 8-9 year olds. Its Elseworlds.

----------


## dietrich

http://mayhw.tumblr.com

----------


## Arsenal

> Sending their 10-11 year old kid off with a guy whom last they saw, had been the brains behind a number of terrorist actions (controlled or not) and turned into space dust? Yeah.
> 
> Bendis turned the Kents from very good parents, into freakin' awful ones. Lois used to be a momma bear for both Jon and Clark. Now? Yeah. And in general, Bendis is really bad with Lois' character thus far.


I just meant the whole “Jon went from 10 to 17 in 22 days” thing and how well they are taking it.

----------


## dietrich

> He did say once he revels in excrement. Sarcastically. 
> Batman and Robin or Detective Comics or Batman number I forgot. DickBats era. 
> 
> So did anybody read Ian Wayne? I just found out it's already out and I don't know since when.


I read Ian Wayne. I posted a mini review a couple on pages back. The story wasn 't really engaging. It was focused on Jon trying trying to save his mum and Damian trying to save his father's wall. 

All while helping  this  girl Candice.
Damian is pretty much how I would expect  him to  have been   when he  lived  with Talia. A super rich super spoiled kid who likes fighting and orders personal assistants to buy companies on a whim just because he has issues with the owners kids or some aspect of the business.

Jon is moody and no fun though that could be down to him being overcome with worry for his mum and being treated like an unwanted immigrant/asylum seeker at school.

It deals with a lots of topical issues like climate change and discrimination but It misses the mark on everything that made/makes supersons so beloved. 

I remember Damian saying about revelling in excrement and all I can say is "eww. Have a wash and change your uniform you stinko"

----------


## dietrich

> Sending their 10-11 year old kid off with a guy whom last they saw, had been the brains behind a number of terrorist actions (controlled or not) and turned into space dust? Yeah.
> 
> Bendis turned the Kents from very good parents, into freakin' awful ones. Lois used to be a momma bear for both Jon and Clark. Now? Yeah. And in general, Bendis is really bad with Lois' character thus far.


It was super strange for Lois to leave Jon there when she had already witnessed some worrisome behaviour and seen that the environment wasn't suitable

----------


## dietrich

The Supersons by Patrick Gleason 



I love that Gleason isn't letting up on Robin Son of batman. Stating on his tumblr today that he has pitched multiple times and he's still pitching the adventures of Damian, Maya and Suren.

Good Man.

----------


## Jackalope89

> The Supersons by Patrick Gleason 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that Gleason isn't letting up on Robin Son of batman. Stating on his tumblr today that he has pitched multiple times and he's still pitching the adventures of Damian, Maya and Suren.
> 
> Good Man.


Its the kind of thing DC could really use right now; a series about friendship, adventure, and the main characters bonding together. And if Gleason just so happened to ignore a certain something over in the Superman books, he could include Jon, Kathy, and the Bizarro Sons as well.

----------


## dietrich

> Its the kind of thing DC could really use right now; a series about friendship, adventure, and the main characters bonding together. And if Gleason just so happened to ignore a certain something over in the Superman books, he could include Jon, Kathy, and the Bizarro Sons as well.


The whole gang together again  :Smile:

----------


## oasis1313

> Its the kind of thing DC could really use right now; a series about friendship, adventure, and the main characters bonding together. And if Gleason just so happened to ignore a certain something over in the Superman books, he could include Jon, Kathy, and the Bizarro Sons as well.


Hopefully Gleason can get off YJ, which doesn't deserve him, and back to the Supersons.

----------


## dietrich

> Hopefully Gleason can get off YJ, which doesn't deserve him, and back to the Supersons.


I believe Gleason's off YJ after issue 6 though not sure if it's permanent. John Timm is the new artist for YJ

----------


## Arctic Cyclist

> So going through reviews of Tec 1000 something was brought to my attention.
> 
> Damian is a stinky kid.
> 
> 
> 
> Supersons and Dynomutt
> 
> 
> ...


Heh, it appears that you have forgotten Robin: Son of Batman issues 1 and 6, where Abush upon meeting Damian declares he needs a bath and Talia upon conquering the country declares the first order of business is Damian needs a bath. Which is pretty normal for unsupervised children and young teenagers. Considering that Damian tends to sleep on and with his pets, run around like crazy, and roam sewers, rooftops, caves, and various other unsavory places he's bound to be funky. At least Teen Titans shows him paying attention to personal hygiene and showering due to the presence of girls he's attracted to.

----------


## dietrich

> Heh, it appears that you have forgotten Robin: Son of Batman issues 1 and 6, where Abush upon meeting Damian declares he needs a bath and Talia upon conquering the country declares the first order of business is Damian needs a bath. Which is pretty normal for unsupervised children and young teenagers. Considering that Damian tends to sleep on and with his pets, run around like crazy, and roam sewers, rooftops, caves, and various other unsavory places he's bound to be funky. At least Teen Titans shows him paying attention to personal hygiene and showering due to the presence of girls he's attracted to.


Lol I had forgotten about Abush but I vividly recall Talia ordering a bath in RSOB because it reminded me of Prince Eddie Murphy and his Royal Bathers in Coming to America.

----------


## Aahz

> I read Ian Wayne. I posted a mini review a couple on pages back. The story wasn 't really engaging. It was focused on Jon trying trying to save his mum and Damian trying to save his father's wall. 
> 
> All while helping  this  girl Candice.
> Damian is pretty much how I would expect  him to  have been   when he  lived  with Talia. A super rich super spoiled kid who likes fighting and orders personal assistants to buy companies on a whim just because he has issues with the owners kids or some aspect of the business.
> 
> Jon is moody and no fun though that could be down to him being overcome with worry for his mum and being treated like an unwanted immigrant/asylum seeker at school.
> 
> It deals with a lots of topical issues like climate change and discrimination but It misses the mark on everything that made/makes supersons so beloved. 
> 
> I remember Damian saying about revelling in excrement and all I can say is "eww. Have a wash and change your uniform you stinko"


The story seems also really unfocused. 
It starts with someone destroying the flood walls, then it is suddenly about people getting sick by sick by some mysterious virus (even if we don't see anybody getting sick besides Lois). And then the people who spread the visrus seem for no good reason be connected with the gangs that attack the flood refuges.

It is also unclear why Damian wants to work with Jon, since he doesn't seem to no that he is the son of Superman. And I can still not really see a reason why add a character like Candance to the book, who seems to have her own plot going on which doesn't really seem to be connected with the rest of the story.

It is also wired that the book despite being TPB length seems only to tell a part of the story.

----------


## dietrich

> The story seems also really unfocused. 
> It starts with someone destroying the flood walls, then it is suddenly about people getting sick by sick by some mysterious virus (even if we don't see anybody getting sick besides Lois). And then the people who spread the visrus seem for no good reason be connected with the gangs that attack the flood refuges.
> 
> It is also unclear why Damian wants to work with Jon, since he doesn't seem to no that he is the son of Superman. And I can still not really see a reason why add a character like Candance to the book, who seems to have her own plot going on which doesn't really seem to be connected with the rest of the story.
> 
> It is also wired that the book despite being TPB length seems only to tell a part of the story.


damian seemed to be working with Jon to help Candance which wasn't really explained very well. because Damian is supposed to have manipulated Jon   into working with him but I don't get how.

My understanding is that Jon was investigating his  mother getting sick and Damian was investigating people damaging his dad's Flood walls and that sort of brought them together.

but yep the story is all over the place. 

It's an on going story in 3 parts.

The book is a major disservice to the Supersons series. If they wanted to attract new people they should have just stuck with the winning formula they already had.
Imagine Tomasi's series given the  promotion and backing this horrible title got?  This series had tv adverts for goodness sake. That's  bullshit.

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/Flaffizz

----------


## Aahz

> The book is a major disservice to the Supersons series. If they wanted to attract new people they should have just stuck with the winning formula they already had.
> Imagine Tomasi's series given the  promotion and backing this horrible title got?  This series had tv adverts for goodness sake. That's  bullshit.


I can see why would make it more child friendly, and a better starting point for new readers. 

Many of the creative decisions are just wired.

I mean why make Damian "Bat-Kid" instead of Robin, especially since that wordplay probably doesn't work in any language but English.

And why add Candance.

----------


## dietrich

> I can see why would make it more child friendly, and a better starting point for new readers. 
> 
> Many of the creative decisions are just wired.
> 
> I mean why make Damian "Bat-Kid" instead of Robin, especially since that wordplay probably doesn't work in any language but English.
> 
> And why add Candance.



The book has a high level of social conscience and responsibility. Robin isn't the healthiest of concepts in especially in todays world of child soldiers and Robins famously dying so easily.

That's the reason why that batman didn't have a child helper and was against Damian helping. bat kid wasn't official. Superboy if you notice the story followed him more and there was  less issues  or secrecy surrounding his crime fighting because he has powers  so the writer seemed to have less problems endangering  him.

The same reason why Bat kid had a helmet and all those padding because he was just a boy with easily damaged parts.

candance was there for diversity. Black and a girl. Again underlining how  du mb  it  was to have anyone other than Tomasi or someone familiar with the franchise handling it.

The new writer failed to understand that Supersons is supposed to be that about the sons.
He also  didn't know enough about Damian to know that there was already a minority on the cast which led to the  whitewashing and forced diversity.

----------


## Konja7

> candance was there for diversity. Black and a girl. Again underlining how  du mb  it  was to have anyone other than Tomasi or someone familiar with the franchise handling it.
> 
> The new writer failed to understand that Supersons is supposed to be that about the sons.
> He also  didn't know enough about Damian to know that there was already a minority on the cast which led to the  whitewashing and forced diversity.


To be fair, even if the writer know about Damian and Supersons, it's easy forgot Damian is part of a diversity. Many writers and artists tend to forgot this. 

Tomasi Supersons wasn't the exception, since it never show this aspect of Damian either (he even look as white as Jon).

Even if he knows Damian is a minority, he would probably still add Candance in this, since he wants to add girls in the comic (also, it doesn't exist a limit to represent diverse races).

----------


## Aahz

> candance was there for diversity. Black and a girl. Again underlining how  du mb  it  was to have anyone other than Tomasi or someone familiar with the franchise handling it.


I get that, but thats not really a good reason. Especially since she really feels forced into the story opposed to the other girl.

And honestly not every book needs to appeal to both genders, if you make a title like Super Sons it is imo totally OK make it for primarily for boys (I haven't read the Mera Zoom Comic, but I doubt they added an additional male protagonist).

----------


## adrikito

Finally.

Congratulations for the 100th page damian.




> Maya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://dklem.tumblr.com


I really miss her.  :Frown:  Even gleason voted one of my comments saying that in his twitter recently.

----------


## Konja7

> I get that, but thats not really a good reason. Especially since she really feels forced into the story opposed to the other girl.
> 
> And honestly not every book needs to appeal to both genders, if you make a title like Super Sons it is imo totally OK make it for primarily for boys (I haven't read the Mera Zoom Comic, but I doubt they added an additional male protagonist).


Arthur, who has black hair, is a big part in Mera Zoom Comic (practically a deuteragonist), so they don't need an additional male protagonist.

----------


## dietrich

Page 100

Damian and Goliath



http://vipadafai.tumblr.com

----------


## dietrich

> To be fair, even if the writer know about Damian and Supersons, it's easy forgot Damian is part of a diversity. Many writers and artists tend to forgot this. 
> 
> Tomasi Supersons wasn't the exception, since it never show this aspect of Damian either (he even look as white as Jon).
> 
> Even if he knows Damian is a minority, he would probably still add Candance in this, since he wants to add girls in the comic (also, it doesn't exist a limit to represent diverse races).


Candance didn't work to improve the story or the dynamic like like Tilly [almost like very old white men aren't the best to write young black girls]. She should have just had Tilly's role because all she did was complicate the story. The Supersons title doesn't need a brand new protagonist. 

They are supposed to be the protagonists. Not to mention that the Supersons has Maya and Kathy as part of their cast. So just like Arthur was utilised in Mera's title perhaps the supersons writer should have used Maya or Kathy.

Although I suppose the writer of Mera has the edge that they knew about the source material unlike the supersons guy.

But I see your point on How Damian's mixed origin isn't ever acknowledged in the Supersons.

----------


## Aahz

> Arthur, who has black hair, is a big part in Mera Zoom Comic (practically a deuteragonist), so they don't need an additional male protagonist.


But i doubt he got his own plot and mythology, that is completely disconnected from the rest of the story.

I mean in the Super Son book the first 6 pages of the story are completely about her, without any connection to the main plot. And she doesn't even met Jon or Damian untill half way through the book.

----------


## Konja7

> Candance didn't work to improve the story or the dynamic like like Tilly [almost like very old white men aren't the best to write young black girls]. She should have just had Tilly's role because all she did was complicate the story. The Supersons title doesn't need a brand new protagonist. 
> 
> They are supposed to be the protagonists. Not to mention that the Supersons has Maya and Kathy as part of their cast. So just like Arthur was utilised in Mera's title perhaps the supersons writer should have used Maya or Kathy.
> 
> Although I suppose the writer of Mera has the edge that they knew about the source material unlike the supersons guy.
> 
> But I see your point on How Damian's mixed origin isn't ever acknowledged in the Supersons.



I wasn't trying to defend Candace role, I also don't think she's really necessary in the story. My point was just that the character will probably still exist for diversity, even if the writer knows about the source material of Supersons (and discover Damian mixed origin in other material). 

I'm not sure if the writer of Mera Zoom Comic knows or cares much about the source material (Arthur has black hair and parents alive). You will now about Arthur without read the material, but not about Maya or Kathy.

----------


## dietrich

> I wasn't trying to defend Candace role, I also don't think she's really necessary in the story. My point was just that the character will probably still exist for diversity, even if the writer know about the source material of Supersons (and discover Damian mixed origin in other material). 
> 
> I'm not sure if the writer of Mera Zoom Comic know or care much about the source material (Arthur has black hair and parents alive). *You will now about Arthur without read the material, but not about Maya or Kathy.*


Agree I figure they might have seen the movie or just know the material [more widely known than Supersons]

----------


## Restingvoice

> The book has a high level of social conscience and responsibility. Robin isn't the healthiest of concepts in especially in todays world of child soldiers and Robins famously dying so easily.
> 
> That's the reason why that batman didn't have a child helper and was against Damian helping. bat kid wasn't official. Superboy if you notice the story followed him more and there was  less issues  or secrecy surrounding his crime fighting because he has powers  so the writer seemed to have less problems endangering  him.
> 
> The same reason why Bat kid had a helmet and all those padding because he was just a boy with easily damaged parts.


Interesting. Is that way they all wear civilian clothing in the cover? So Damian isn't Robin?

----------


## Jackalope89

> Interesting. Is that way they all wear civilian clothing in the cover? So Damian isn't Robin?


Well, Damian is "Ian", Jon is a little prick, the other Robins apparently never existed...

Its Elseworlds done by someone that never read the mainline Super Sons book.

----------


## dietrich

> Interesting. Is that way they all wear civilian clothing in the cover? So Damian isn't Robin?


Yes. Damian isn't Robin. None of the other boys exist. Alfred is dead and Bruce hates the idea of Damian endangering himself or sneaking out to help him. So he comes up with the name Bat-kid when Jon asks what his name is.

*spoilers:*
 There's a scene where Damian sneaks out and aids Batman in a fight but Bruce gets very upsets.
Damian complains and say he just wants to be his Wingman but Bruce chastises him and tells him never to do it and that it's too Dangerous. This Bruce is a more caring and understanding father from what little we see
*end of spoilers*

We don't get Damian's back story and he just hates his name [we don't get told why]. The writer said he felt the need to change the name because the name Damian  [he felt]had pejorative means [I'm guessing due to The Omen]

----------


## dietrich

Robins  [Watch the Stick  Drake!]



https://twitter.com/THEPRODlGALSON

----------


## Restingvoice

> Yes. Damian isn't Robin. None of the other boys exist. Alfred is dead and Bruce hates the idea of Damian endangering himself or sneaking out to help him. So he comes up with the name Bat-kid when Jon asks what his name is.
> 
> *spoilers:*
>  There's a scene where Damian sneaks out and aids Batman in a fight but Bruce gets very upsets.
> Damian complains and say he just wants to be his Wingman but Bruce chastises him and tells him never to do it and that it's too Dangerous. This Bruce is a more caring and understanding father from what little we see
> *end of spoilers*
> 
> We don't get Damian's back story and he just hates his name [we don't get told why]. The writer said he felt the need to change the name because the name Damian  [he felt]had pejorative means [I'm guessing due to The Omen]


A bit late for that, writer. XD
Twenty years too late. People already accept and have fun with Damian as a demon child. 
Also, can I point out that a name used for a demonic character in a Hollywood movie doesn't really carry the same weight as a real-life slur? The most it can get is a funny reference.

----------


## dietrich

> A bit late for that, writer. XD
> Twenty years too late. People already accept and have fun with Damian as a demon child. 
> Also, can I point out that a name used for a demonic character in a Hollywood movie doesn't really carry the same weight as a real-life slur? The most it can get is a funny reference.


Agreed. And a writer familiar with the source would have kn own that. Matter of fact anyone should know that. Also it's not like the target audience are familiar with the Omen. Even if they were, Damian  is still his name so they will have to make make peace with that should they get into comics. It just makes no sense to  me.

----------


## Arsenal

In case there was any doubt, Bendis confirmed on Twitter tht Damian will be in Leviathan.

----------


## dietrich

> In case there was any doubt, Bendis confirmed on Twitter tht Damian will be in Leviathan.


So it's the whole bat family because i know Nightwing,  Batgirl, Red Hood and RobinTim were  a part of it.  I guess it makes sense Leviathan is a Batman villain though I thought it was a strictly Superman event?

Also saw a comment on  Comicvine stating that Lois was to be a villain in Year of the Villain

----------


## Arsenal

> So it's the whole bat family because i know Nightwing,  Batgirl, Red Hood and RobinTim were  a part of it.  I guess it makes sense Leviathan is a Batman villain though I thought it was a strictly Superman event?
> 
> Also saw a comment on  Comicvine stating that Lois was to be a villain in Year of the Villain


Bendis said Tim won’t be in it.

It seems Luthor is gonna approach Lois with an offer but it’s unclear why, when or with what.

----------


## TheCape

> So it's the whole bat family because i know Nightwing,  Batgirl, Red Hood and RobinTim were  a part of it.  I guess it makes sense Leviathan is a Batman villain though I thought it was a strictly Superman event?
> 
> Also saw a comment on  Comicvine stating that Lois was to be a villain in Year of the Villain


Bendis likes to use characthers from other franchises in his runs, he did the same in Marvel many times.

----------


## Restingvoice

> So it's the whole bat family because i know Nightwing,  Batgirl, Red Hood and RobinTim were  a part of it.  I guess it makes sense Leviathan is a Batman villain though I thought it was a strictly Superman event?
> 
> Also saw a comment on  Comicvine stating that Lois was to be a villain in Year of the Villain


Wait how's Nightwing a part of it?

----------


## dietrich

> Bendis said Tim wont be in it.
> 
> It seems Luthor is gonna approach Lois with an offer but its unclear why, when or with what.


Wow! I don't like the idea of Lois being a baddie.  Hopefully she tells him where to stick it with his offer.
And I'm wary about Bendis writing Damian.

----------


## Jackalope89

> Wow! I don't like the idea of Lois being a baddie.  Hopefully she tells him where to stick it with his offer.
> And I'm wary about Bendis writing Damian.


I'm wary about Bendis writing in general. Aside from sometimes Supes (outside of his role as a father, as Bendis screwed that up too), his characterizations have read like really bad fanfics. The kind where the author writes down the name of an established character, but the personality is someone else entirely. Or a severe case of bi-polar disorder.

----------


## dietrich

> I'm wary about Bendis writing in general. Aside from sometimes Supes (outside of his role as a father, as Bendis screwed that up too), his characterizations have read like really bad fanfics. The kind where the author writes down the name of an established character, but the personality is someone else entirely. Or a severe case of bi-polar disorder.


He seems to be hit and miss. Like you say on Superman some things have been well done while others have ignored continuity or flat out written characters unlike themselves. I liked his story for Tec and most of his YJ stuff though that does have a fair bit of ignoring  power levels and canon.

Damian I  just do n't  trust  him with simply based on how he sabotaged the Supersons and the due to the fact that he thinks he's  name is Damien.

----------


## CPSparkles

> He seems to be hit and miss. Like you say on Superman some things have been well done while others have ignored continuity or flat out written characters unlike themselves. I liked his story for Tec and most of his YJ stuff though that does have a fair bit of ignoring  power levels and canon.
> 
> Damian I  just do n't  trust  him with simply based on how he sabotaged the Supersons and the due to the fact that he thinks he's  name is Damien.



I think that more reason to be wary is that he seems to a ridiculously small man. It's fine to have favourites but to have on that tweet Tim the best Robin and damien notevenclosetothebestrobin is Atlanta96level of pettiness and the highest level of trolling.

----------


## dietrich

> I think that more reason to be wary is that he seems to a ridiculously small man. It's fine to have favourites but to have on that tweet Tim the best Robin and damien notevenclosetothebestrobin is Atlanta96level of pettiness and the highest level of trolling.


Wait, He actually wrote that? Wow what a professional.

----------


## Konja7

> I think that more reason to be wary is that he seems to a ridiculously small man. It's fine to have favourites but to have on that tweet Tim the best Robin and damien notevenclosetothebestrobin is Atlanta96level of pettiness and the highest level of trolling.


I remember Bendis mentioned that he considered Tim as the best Robin, but I don't remember Bendis saying Damian is "notevenclosetothebestrobin".

What is that Twitter?

----------


## Frontier

> I remember Bendis mentioned that Tim is the best Robin, but I don't remember Bendis saying Damian is "notevenclosetothebestrobin".
> 
> What is that Twitter?


It's here.

I think he's being very facetious but it's anyone's guess with Bendis. 

I don't think it's very healthy for the Robin fandom personally. And I love Tim (and Damian).

----------


## Konja7

> It's here.
> 
> I think he's being very facetious but it's anyone's guess with Bendis. 
> 
> I don't think it's very healthy for the Robin fandom personally. And I love Tim (and Damian).


Thank you

I think Bendis was trying to be funny, but it isn't funny.

----------


## Frontier

> Thank you
> 
> I think Bendis was trying to be funny, but it isn't funny.


Clint Barton fans didn't find it funny either  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Arsenal

Tim's the robin getting renamed, not Damian. It happens in YJ #7 (according to the solicits)

----------


## Konja7

> Tim's the robin getting renamed, not Damian. It happens in YJ #7 (according to the solicits)


So, Bendis mentioned Tim as "the best robin" and Damian as "not even close to the best robin" a day before solicitations announce Tim will get a new identity. 

That's funny.

----------


## dietrich

> It's here.
> 
> I think he's being very facetious but it's anyone's guess with Bendis. 
> 
> *I don't think it's very healthy for the Robin fandom personally.* And I love Tim (and Damian).


Agree so much. The Robin fan base [in particular Tim and Damian fandoms] is already at odds enough without creators fanning the flames. I don't pretend that creators don't have favourites but it doesn't help baiting fans like that. 

I don't believe he's being completely serious but lots of fans are not going to see it that way.

----------


## dietrich

> So, Bendis mentioned Tim as "the best robin" and Damian as "not even close to the best robin" a day before solicitations announce Tim will get a new identity. 
> 
> That's funny.


Looks like you were right all along @Konja7

----------


## Lee

> So, Bendis mentioned Tim as "the best robin" and Damian as "not even close to the best robin" a day before solicitations announce Tim will get a new identity. 
> 
> That's funny.


Maybe the Young Justice solicitation is tongue in cheek, and Tim's "new superhero name" will be The Best Robin?

----------


## dietrich

> Maybe the Young Justice solicitation is tongue in cheek, and Tim's "new superhero name" will be The Best Robin?


I mean he already did name himself the best sidekick for Batman to Jor El which is why it had to be him. So sure won't put it past Tim Taking up the moniker best Robin. Better than naming yourself Saviour  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dietrich

MICHELANGELO as Damian Wayne

----------


## dietrich

ADVENTURES OF THE SUPER SONS #12
written by PETER J. TOMASI
art by CARLO BARBERI
cover by DAN MORA
It’s been a long road, but Superboy and Robin have finally made their way back home! Unfortunately, an armada of about a gazillion juvenile super-delinquents is back too, and these pint-sized hell-raisers are out to conquer Earth! It’s the final battle between the son of Batman, the son of Superman, a big fan of Lex Luthor and whatever a “Doomsdame” is in this epic finale to the Super Sons saga!
ON SALE 07.03.19
$3.99 US | 12 of 12 | 32 PAGES
FC | RATED T




TEEN TITANS #32
written by ADAM GLASS
art by BERNARD CHANG
cover by GIUSEPPE CAMUNCOLI
variant cover by ALEX GARNER
Lobo’s back—and he’s got his daughter, Crush, dead to rights! At least she can ask him about the identity of her mother, right? And as the Teen Titans square off against the Main Man, an enemy more sadistic than any they’ve ever faced before, questions about the team’s future are still hanging in the balance—that is, if they have any future at all!
Plus, Lobo wants a daughter he can be proud of. Crush wants nothing to do with her father. Lex Luthor is about to ruin Crush’s life.
ON SALE 07.17.19
$3.99 US | 32 PAGES
CARD STOCK VARIANT COVER $4.99
FC | RATED T

This issue will ship with two covers.
Please see the order form for details.

*Looks like a clash between Damian and Rose in Deathstroke
*
DEATHSTROKE #45
written by CHRISTOPHER PRIEST
art by FERNANDO PASARIN
cover by ED BENES and RICHARD FRIEND
variant cover by DAVID FINCH
In the wake of Slade Wilson’s death, a new Deathstroke has vowed to complete his last, unfinished assignment. But the master assassin Shado has plans of her own, looking to step in for the late, great World’s Greatest Assassin and usurp his place in villainous hierarchy. *Meanwhile, Rose Wilson discovers the identity of the person responsible for her father’s death. Can her brother, Jericho, stop her from seeking vengeance?*
Also in this issue, Slade Wilson’s son Jericho accepts Lex Luthor’s offer of power—but he’s determined to use it as a force for good…so why is Lex smiling?
ON SALE 07.03.19
$3.99 US | 32 PAGES
CARD STOCK VARIANT COVER $4.99
FC | RATED T+
This issue will ship with two covers.
Please see the order form for details.

----------


## Jackalope89

Aw, Lobo wants to be a good dad. 

But Crush wants to, well, crush her dad. Maybe find out who her biological mom is first.

----------


## Frontier

> Tim's the robin getting renamed, not Damian. It happens in YJ #7 (according to the solicits)


I figured as much.

I really didn't expect Bendis to make such a big status quo change for a character he doesn't have direct control of.

----------


## adrikito

The solicitations are out? I didn´t know that.. Thanks..

WOW.. Lobo is more mature than ever..

Are you sure that deathstroke ends in the 50th solicitation? Because in that case this "replace" will appear in 3-4 issues..




> So, Bendis mentioned Tim as "the best robin" and Damian as "not even close to the best robin" a day before solicitations announce Tim will get a new identity. 
> 
> That's funny.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. What a joke.. 

Dick is the best robin and damian the next best robin.. For me Damian is the best.. But I think that the reality is that Dick is the best.

----------


## adrikito

> I think that more reason to be wary is that he seems to a ridiculously small man. It's fine to have favourites but to have on that tweet Tim the best Robin and damien notevenclosetothebestrobin is Atlanta96level of pettiness and the highest level of trolling.


Yeah is a high trolling level.

Seems that now more people thinks that Bendis touching Damian is a bad idea..  :Frown:  I am starting to prefer Tom king than bendis in leviathan event..




> It's here.
> .


Thanks for the link. I voted all the comments supporting Damian.

----------


## dietrich

So sad to see Supersons end  :Frown:  

Batman/TMNT3 looks legit. I'm loving the new designs for all the characters and I'm keen to see New Gotham.

----------


## Konja7

> Yeah is a high trolling level.
> 
> Seems that now more people thinks that Bendis touching Damian is a bad idea..  I am starting to prefer Tom king than bendis in leviathan event..


It was a bad joke from him, but I think Bendis knows the solicitations for Young Justice #7 and the announce of Tim changing identity will appear soon. 

I mean I don't think it's coincidence Bendis writer that twitter one day before the solicitations appear.

----------


## Fergus

Good to hear that Damian won't be changing his id. That would have been a silly idea. It's time for tim to move on and lets put an end to the *what new identity should Tim take threads that keep popping up*

----------


## Fergus

> ADVENTURES OF THE SUPER SONS #12
> written by PETER J. TOMASI
> art by CARLO BARBERI
> cover by DAN MORA
> It’s been a long road, but Superboy and Robin have finally made their way back home! Unfortunately, an armada of about a gazillion juvenile super-delinquents is back too, and these pint-sized hell-raisers are out to conquer Earth! It’s the final battle between the son of Batman, the son of Superman, a big fan of Lex Luthor and whatever a “Doomsdame” is in this epic finale to the Super Sons saga!
> ON SALE 07.03.19
> $3.99 US | 12 of 12 | 32 PAGES
> FC | RATED T
> 
> ...


What happened to older Jon's Gut?
Already at issue 12. I wonder what other book Damian's got. If any. A solo would be great.
Damian and Rose!, Crush and Lobo! Bring it on.
Damian in Leviathan and The long awaited Damian/Jon reunion. 

Sounds like an interesting month

----------


## Fergus

> MICHELANGELO as Damian Wayne


I suppose they are the youngest but I always saw Damian more as a bit of all the Turtles.

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/a__v__c__d

----------


## CPSparkles

Super sons



https://twitter.com/zumaon

----------


## CPSparkles

Batman and Robin



https://twitter.com/duss005

----------


## CPSparkles

> MICHELANGELO as Damian Wayne


This is super neat.

N ow some Damian and Kaycee

----------


## dietrich

> lets put an end to the *what new identity should Tim take threads that keep popping up*


Amen to that

----------


## Blue22

> ADVENTURES OF THE SUPER SONS #12
> written by PETER J. TOMASI
> art by CARLO BARBERI
> cover by DAN MORA
> Its been a long road, but Superboy and Robin have finally made their way back home! Unfortunately, an armada of about a gazillion juvenile super-delinquents is back too, and these pint-sized hell-raisers are out to conquer Earth! Its the final battle between the son of Batman, the son of Superman, a big fan of Lex Luthor and whatever a Doomsdame is in this epic finale to the Super Sons saga!
> ON SALE 07.03.19
> $3.99 US | 12 of 12 | 32 PAGES
> FC | RATED T


God, as much as I haven't really liked this ongoing story arc with the mini-Legion of Doom, I am really gonna miss this series as a whole when it ends :/

----------


## dietrich

https://neebluarts.tumblr.com

----------


## dietrich

I don't get this but I thought someone else might [Defending Batman]



https://carolinastarsketch.tumblr.com

----------


## Jackalope89

> I don't get this but I thought someone else might [Defending Batman]
> 
> 
> 
> https://carolinastarsketch.tumblr.com


Could be someone calling him "Bats" or something like that, and Damian getting riled up over it.

----------


## dietrich

> Could be someone calling him "Bats" or something like that, and Damian getting riled up over it.


Oh cool. That actually makes sense  :Smile:  Thanks

----------


## Restingvoice

Someone called Damian Son of a B*tch. Damian, Son of Batman, said he prefers Batman, not B*tch

----------


## dietrich

> Someone called Damian Son of a B*tch. Damian, Son of Batman, said he prefers Batman, not B*tch


Oh awww that so sweet and very funny. lol

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

> Someone called Damian Son of a B*tch. Damian, Son of Batman, said he prefers Batman, not B*tch


That's very funny.

----------


## CPSparkles

> The solicitations are out? I didn´t know that.. Thanks..
> 
> WOW.. Lobo is more mature than ever..
> 
> Are you sure that deathstroke ends in the 50th solicitation? Because in that case this "replace" will appear in 3-4 issues..
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. What a joke.. 
> ...


Dick is the first and the benchmark. Damian is the Robin I enjoy the most and the character i get most excited for.
It's funny, I started out with 
Dick - 1st, Tim -2nd, Damian and Jason tied now it's Damian -1st, Dick -2nd and Red Hood -3rd and then Tim. 
I couldn't stand Damian when he was introduced but the more i read him and Jason the more I appreciate and love them. Dick I can always appreciate but Tim aside from being messed up and not well used, I'm not sure why these days even re reading his old stories don't bring me the joy they used to.

----------


## CPSparkles

Robins Ninja



https://twitter.com/zatou_79ha




https://twitter.com/hh_dingdong

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/OtterTheAuthor

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/OtterTheAuthor

----------


## Rac7d*

> God, as much as I haven't really liked this ongoing story arc with the mini-Legion of Doom, I am really gonna miss this series as a whole when it ends :/


Its the friendship and I dont know where its gonna go after this with the age up and dicktator bendis

----------


## Fergus

> https://neebluarts.tumblr.com


Why do they all look mixed/darker? not criticising just wondering?

----------


## Konja7

> Why do they all look mixed/darker? not criticising just wondering?


I guess the artist of the fanart just want the characters to have more diversity. 

It's probably the same reason why Damian in fanarts is draw with darker skin very often, although this isn't so common in comics.

----------


## CPSparkles

SuperSons



https://twitter.com/kurachi93

----------


## CPSparkles

> I guess the artist of the fanart just want the characters to have more diversity. 
> 
> It's probably the same reason why Damian in fanarts is draw with darker skin very often, although this isn't so common in comics.


Yeah. Fans are particularly fond of drawing Damian, Dick and Steph [for some reason] as darker.

----------


## CPSparkles

Bendis really is trolling the Damian fans his most recent tweet

*I know I upset some of you with this official declaration from the universe that Tim drake is #thebestrobin no one is saying damien is a bad robin or that he spells his name wrong. he's easily a top five robin* 

Oh and the Damien thing, he also spells Conner's name incorrectly spelling it Connor in a recent tweet.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I read Ian Wayne. I posted a mini review a couple on pages back. The story wasn 't really engaging. It was focused on Jon trying trying to save his mum and Damian trying to save his father's wall. 
> 
> All while helping  this  girl Candice.
> Damian is pretty much how I would expect  him to  have been   when he  lived  with Talia. *A super rich super spoiled kid who likes fighting and orders personal assistants to buy companies on a whim just because he has issues with the owners kids or some aspect of the business.*
> 
> Jon is moody and no fun though that could be down to him being overcome with worry for his mum and being treated like an unwanted immigrant/asylum seeker at school.
> 
> It deals with a lots of topical issues like climate change and discrimination but It misses the mark on everything that made/makes supersons so beloved. 
> 
> I remember Damian saying about revelling in excrement and all I can say is "eww. Have a wash and change your uniform you stinko"


Oh you mean this



Seems like he picked that up from Bruce not Talia.

----------


## rpmaluki

> Bendis really is trolling the Damian fans his most recent tweet
> 
> *I know I upset some of you with this official declaration from the universe that Tim drake is #thebestrobin no one is saying damien is a bad robin or that he spells his name wrong. he's easily a top five robin* 
> 
> Oh and the Damien thing, he also spells Conner's name incorrectly spelling it Connor in a recent tweet.


I think it's a typo because he spelt it correctly in the hashtag.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Heh, it appears that you have forgotten Robin: Son of Batman issues 1 and 6, where Abush upon meeting Damian declares he needs a bath and Talia upon conquering the country declares the first order of business is Damian needs a bath. Which is pretty normal for unsupervised children and young teenagers. Considering that Damian tends to sleep on and with his pets, run around like crazy, and roam sewers, rooftops, caves, and various other unsavory places he's bound to be funky. At least Teen Titans shows him paying attention to personal hygiene and showering due to the presence of girls he's attracted to.


My bad. 

Robin Son Of Batman #1



Robin Son Of Batman #6

----------


## CPSparkles

> I think it's a typo because he spelt it correctly in the hashtag.


He must have a lot of typos. Sometimes he spells Damian correctly too.

----------


## dietrich

> Bendis really is trolling the Damian fans his most recent tweet
> 
> *I know I upset some of you with this official declaration from the universe that Tim drake is #thebestrobin no one is saying damien is a bad robin or that he spells his name wrong. he's easily a top five robin* 
> 
> Oh and the Damien thing, he also spells Conner's name incorrectly spelling it Connor in a recent tweet.


Well so long as Damian fans don't take the bait it's fine. Like I said before it's expected that Writers just like fans have their favourites. Just like it's also not so strange for writers to try to rile fans up. None of that matters. What matters is the material. The quantity and the quality.

I don't give a crap who some writer tweets as the best Robin what I give a crap about is how is DC/WB using my boi.

TT is exciting
I'm looking forward to how the thing with Deathstroke and Rose turns out.
I'm looking forward to his role in Arkham Knight
There's Hush and Batman v TMNT
And the biggie Arkham Asylum 2

Not looking forward to:
His shenanigans in TT blowing up in his face big time. 
Leviathan and bendis writing the jon and Damian reunion
Supersons ending.

----------


## Darkcrusade25

I think Bendis will handle the super sons reunion fine. I'm more concerned that super sons wont be a thing after the reunion tho.

----------


## Arsenal

I wouldn’t be. There's no way that Worlds Mightiest 2.0 is done already. Might be a brief hiatus but it’ll be back.

----------


## dietrich

> I think Bendis will handle the super sons reunion fine. I'm more concerned that super sons wont be a thing after the reunion tho.





> I wouldn’t be. There's no way that Worlds Mightiest 2.0 is done already. Might be a brief hiatus but it’ll be back.


Man I hope the duo aren't done and I hope Bendis writes them at least close OK because it's clear painful and testing times are ahead for Damian so I need something positive when TT and the face off with the AK fail [as indicated by the solicits]

----------


## CPSparkles

> Man I hope the duo aren't done and I hope Bendis writes them at least close OK because it's clear painful and testing times are ahead for Damian so I need something positive when TT and the face off with the AK fail [as indicated by the solicits]


Things aren't that gloomy though. I don't think TT is going to fail and the Arkham Knight we don't yet know how that is going to go. Sure Damian tries and fails to take him down but I'm sure no one expected Damian to ride in and rescue Batman in his own story. This isn't King and Damian isn't Selina  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Not to mention that Damian rushing in to try to save his dad is plenty positive. They are estranged at the moment this could be 1st step to them mending their relationship. Even if it isn't it still a positive.

I don't think the supersons are done yet.
Plus at some point Dick Grayson is going to remember himself so that reunion is bound to be heartwarming.

----------


## dietrich

> Things aren't that gloomy though. I don't think TT is going to fail and the Arkham Knight we don't yet know how that is going to go. Sure Damian tries and fails to take him down but I'm sure no one expected Damian to ride in and rescue Batman in his own story. This isn't King and Damian isn't Selina 
> 
> Not to mention that Damian rushing in to try to save his dad is plenty positive. They are estranged at the moment this could be 1st step to them mending their relationship. Even if it isn't it still a positive.
> 
> I don't think the supersons are done yet.
> Plus at some point Dick Grayson is going to remember himself so that reunion is bound to be heartwarming.


No that's not what i meant.

I don't for a second think that the Supersons are done as a duo nor did i think for a second that Damian was going to beat the new baddie Batman was having problems beating.

What i meant was that it's sad to have the current Supersons title end and it sucks that Bendis is writing their reunion. I think they have plenty more adventures and stories to come. DC's Most Bombastic Bromance isn't going anywhere.

AK arc I didn't think about it that way. I was just focused on not wanting Damian to make another bad call but you make a point I never considered. Additionally when i consider that it's his Pa and their current relationship. I can understand why Damian might be jumping in and making decisions with his heart. Much like in Born to kill. When it comes to defending your Castle and your Family emotions are likely to get in the way.

He made a grave mistake in that arc and yet it was done in a way that was positive.

The TT or rather Damian's Pokemon plan of catching and keeping every villain is going to fail and isn't right.

----------


## dietrich

> My bad.


That last line in the last panel kills me every time.

----------


## dietrich

*Batfamily. Moving on* this picture says so much.
Aside from robin getting more layers of clothing the picture also says a lot about the manner in which they left or moved on from the Role



https://twitter.com/Tsukeoni

Honestly the difference between Dick's costume and Damian's costume is insane.

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/dami__28

----------


## CPSparkles

> *Batfamily. Moving on* this picture says so much.
> Aside from robin getting more layers of clothing the picture also says a lot about the manner in which they left or moved on from the Role
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/Tsukeoni
> 
> Honestly the difference between Dick's costume and Damian's costume is insane.


Ooh Poor Jason. The look on his face. Dick should be angrier as he's moving  on.

----------


## CPSparkles

> No that's not what i meant.
> 
> I don't for a second think that the Supersons are done as a duo nor did i think for a second that Damian was going to beat the new baddie Batman was having problems beating.
> 
> What i meant was that it's sad to have the current Supersons title end and it sucks that Bendis is writing their reunion. I think they have plenty more adventures and stories to come. DC's Most Bombastic Bromance isn't going anywhere.
> 
> AK arc I didn't think about it that way. I was just focused on not wanting Damian to make another bad call but you make a point I never considered. Additionally when i consider that it's his Pa and their current relationship. I can understand why Damian might be jumping in and making decisions with his heart. Much like in Born to kill. When it comes to defending your Castle and your Family emotions are likely to get in the way.
> 
> He made a grave mistake in that arc and yet it was done in a way that was positive.
> ...


Gotcha.

Damian is hoarder. Animals, Villains he's *gotta catch em all*  :Cool:

----------


## KrustyKid

> *Batfamily. Moving on* this picture says so much.
> Aside from robin getting more layers of clothing the picture also says a lot about the manner in which they left or moved on from the Role
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/Tsukeoni
> 
> *Honestly the difference between Dick's costume and Damian's costume is insane*.


No kidding! lol

----------


## dietrich

Teen Titans 29 preview

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich



----------


## CPSparkles

> Teen Titans 29 preview


Well I guess that wins Wally over. The what to do with Deathstroke argument.

----------


## adrikito

Of course. He didn´t said anything about his problems with this because the previous time we were in Deathstroke comic not in TT.

Roundhouse said what crush can´t say about her father..

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian and Gon from Hunter X Hunter



https://twitter.com/splat___sss





https://twitter.com/return_second

----------


## CPSparkles

> Of course. He didn´t said anything about his problems with this because the previous time we were in Deathstroke comic not in TT.
> 
> Roundhouse said what crush can´t say about her father..


At least it's good to see that Glass read up on the characters with that how to use a tracer line.

----------


## CPSparkles

Came across this interview by Tomasi and Kubert about Damian and Surprised to find that majority of Damian fans they meet at Cons are Kids and Women. That surprises me. I would have thought the bulk of Damian fans would be male. Not sure why though.
It's a pretty interesting interview from around the the Robin Rises times but it's the 1st I've seen it

https://www.newsarama.com/23085-robi...-s-return.html

----------


## Jackalope89

> Came across this interview by Tomasi and Kubert about Damian and Surprised to find that majority of Damian fans they meet at Cons are Kids and Women. That surprises me. I would have thought the bulk of Damian fans would be male. Not sure why though.
> It's a pretty interesting interview from around the the Robin Rises times but it's the 1st I've seen it
> 
> https://www.newsarama.com/23085-robi...-s-return.html


Hey, whatever works. 

Toriyama created the Dragon Ball franchise for young boys in Japan, but people of all ages and groups the world over have come to love it.

----------


## Frontier

> Came across this interview by Tomasi and Kubert about Damian and Surprised to find that majority of Damian fans they meet at Cons are Kids and Women. That surprises me. I would have thought the bulk of Damian fans would be male. Not sure why though.
> It's a pretty interesting interview from around the the Robin Rises times but it's the 1st I've seen it
> 
> https://www.newsarama.com/23085-robi...-s-return.html


I can kind of see the kids thing because he's probably the youngest Robin we've had and he's been in the role for so long at this point...plus Super Sons, which is very kid-friendly as a concept.

----------


## Rac7d*

> I can kind of see the kids thing because he's probably the youngest Robin we've had and he's been in the role for so long at this point...plus Super Sons, which is very kid-friendly as a concept.


His appearance in gotham academy probably helped

----------


## Restingvoice

> Came across this interview by Tomasi and Kubert about Damian and Surprised to find that majority of Damian fans they meet at Cons are Kids and Women. That surprises me. I would have thought the bulk of Damian fans would be male. Not sure why though.
> It's a pretty interesting interview from around the the Robin Rises times but it's the 1st I've seen it
> 
> https://www.newsarama.com/23085-robi...-s-return.html


I'm not surprised about the women considering how many cutesy fan art of Damian I've seen. Guys usually don't cutesify someone like Damian. 

Also, Damian is the baby of the family. A very loud, very angry, and very fighty baby, but still the baby.

----------


## dietrich

> I can kind of see the kids thing because he's probably the youngest Robin we've had and he's been in the role for so long at this point...plus Super Sons, which is very kid-friendly as a concept.


Even more reason why A SuperSons animated series that follows the original formula [not zoom] is a great idea. Give them the DCSHG treatment.

----------


## dietrich

> I'm not surprised about the women considering how many cutesy fan art of Damian I've seen. Guys usually don't cutesify someone like Damian. 
> 
> Also, Damian is the baby of the family. A very loud, very angry, and very fighty baby, but still the baby.


This. I thought Damian likely brings out the motherly instinct in women/girls since he's the baby.

----------


## RickWJ324

> Even more reason why A SuperSons animated series that follows the original formula [not zoom] is a great idea. Give them the DCSHG treatment.


A Super Sons Animated show would be awesome!  My 6 year old and I would love that!!

----------


## Rac7d*

> A Super Sons Animated show would be awesome!  My 6 year old and I would love that!!


THats what ive been saving


combining the compelling story of  HunterXHunter with the fun of say the orginal ben 10 and you have a hit show

----------


## Restingvoice

Omg HunterxHunter. Why didn't I see it before? Assassin kid and super strong kid...

----------


## Rac7d*

> Omg HunterxHunter. Why didn't I see it before? Assassin kid and super strong kid...

----------


## Darkcrusade25

today's TT was interesting

----------


## dietrich

> today's TT was interesting


I'll say. I loved it cos it gave me what I have been asking for since they got on that bike *spoilers:*
 Way to sneak one Crush and Djinn's face 
*end of spoilers*. Though WTF?! I guess we have an official love rhombus. Damian doesn't do Bandit Princesses throwing themselves at him but it seems he might do Magical being's throwing them selves at him.

----------


## dietrich

*Damian strikes a pose*

----------


## dietrich

> Omg HunterxHunter. Why didn't I see it before? Assassin kid and super strong kid...





> 


Snap! Damian's Kill and Jon's Gon.

----------


## Fergus

> A Super Sons Animated show would be awesome!  My 6 year old and I would love that!!


My kids would love it too. My daughter already watches the DCSHG and the Supersons are bedtime reading in our house so a big yes from me.

----------


## Fergus

> I'll say. I loved it cos it gave me what I have been asking for since they got on that bike *spoilers:*
>  Way to sneak one Crush and Djinn's face 
> *end of spoilers*. Though WTF?! I guess we have an official love rhombus. Damian doesn't do Bandit Princesses throwing themselves at him but it seems he might do Magical being's throwing them selves at him.


We have Roundhouse to thank for give her the prod  :Smile:

----------


## Jackalope89

> My kids would love it too. My daughter already watches the DCSHG and the Supersons are bedtime reading in our house so a big yes from me.


Honestly, its a mystery why a Super Sons cartoon hasn't been greenlit yet. Either on Cartoon Network or on DCU, it would be a good series for kids to go along with some of the other, older, cartoons on there. What's more, there's even basis for supporting cast in Maya, Kathy, and others. And on occasion, bring in the Bizarro Boys as, not villain exactly, but as annoying helpers. The glum Bizzaro Boy and charming Rob-zaro. So much potential there!

----------


## Fergus

> Honestly, its a mystery why a Super Sons cartoon hasn't been greenlit yet. Either on Cartoon Network or on DCU, it would be a good series for kids to go along with some of the other, older, cartoons on there. What's more, there's even basis for supporting cast in Maya, Kathy, and others. And on occasion, bring in the Bizarro Boys as, not villain exactly, but as annoying helpers. The glum Bizzaro Boy and charming Rob-zaro. So much potential there!


Lets face it's not the 1st good idea DC has napped on. 

I keep wondering why They didn't have Tomasi write the Supersons Zoom title? I know he has other projects and a book he's currently promoting but he would have been my 1st choice. Though I guess Pearson is a well known and popular writer for that market where comic writers are not known. That is the only reason I can come up with for such a decision.

I also wonder why after the success of Death of Superman they didn't have him write Reign? The drop in quality shows.

I hope they get something in development for the Supersons in outside media. A series preferably.

----------


## Aahz

> I keep wondering why They didn't have Tomasi write the Supersons Zoom title?


I guess Ridley Pearson might be better know by the general audience, he seems to be a somewhat successful writer of children books.

I have to admit that I don't know any of the INC and ZOOM writers (including Pearson), but a lot of the ZOOM writers seem to be YA-Novel writers, so maybe DC is trying to hire writers that are already know by the intended target demographic, instead of relatively unknown comic book writers.

----------


## Fergus

> I guess Ridley Pearson might be better know by the general audience, he seems to be a somewhat successful writer of children books.
> 
> I have to admit that I don't know any of the INC and ZOOM writers (including Pearson), but a lot of the ZOOM writers seem to be YA-Novel writers, so maybe DC is trying to hire writers that are already know by the intended target demographic, instead of relatively unknown comic book writers.


Pretty much my thoughts too. As a parent kids and parents do develop a fondness for particular YA creators and anticipate their next work so there might be some merit to it but it's a case of sacrificing the quality for profit.

As a family we enjoyed the original Supersons. Bought the books including the Omnibus. Have the official merchandise. My daughter has a ton of unofficial merchandise including Jon Kent's jacket [I notice DC doesn't have a lot of licensed clothing available in the UK not sure about the US]

My kids don't love the Zoom version enough to warrant buying their merch/action figures if they ever make any so it might be a case of short term profits , long term stupidity on DC's part.

----------


## Fergus

Grant Morrison had an aMA on Reddit yesterday [along with the star of Happy and on the subject of Happy and Magic]

Of course Damian came up. Morrison said he expected Damian to be popular but also intended for him to die since he didn't want to mess up future writers plans. Readers liked him so he's still around.

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian and Bruce

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian and selina lobby for a new Cat





http://paunchsalazar.tumblr.com

----------


## CPSparkles

> Grant Morrison had an aMA on Reddit yesterday [along with the star of Happy and on the subject of Happy and Magic]
> 
> Of course Damian came up. Morrison said he expected Damian to be popular but also intended for him to die since he didn't want to mess up future writers plans. Readers liked him so he's still around.


Good man putting his toy's back and the box. I wish more writers would be more considerate when changing things.

----------


## CPSparkles

I guess Damian being the baby, in the role for a long time and in certain  types of books would explain why he has a large female and kid following. Tomasi  also said that kids come up to him and say "that's how I am with my dad". 

And some fans like us to believe Damian is not relatable.

----------


## dietrich

> Grant Morrison had an aMA on Reddit yesterday [along with the star of Happy and on the subject of Happy and Magic]
> 
> Of course Damian came up. Morrison said he expected Damian to be popular but also intended for him to die since he didn't want to mess up future writers plans. Readers liked him so he's still around.


Putting the toy's back. but we always knew he intended to kill him.

----------


## Fergus

> I guess Damian being the baby, in the role for a long time and in certain  types of books would explain why he has a large female and kid following. Tomasi  also said that kids come up to him and say "that's how I am with my dad". 
> 
> And some fans like us to believe Damian is not relatable.


That's  just dense fans who think that to relate to someone you have to be exactly like them. 

Like for a person to relate to Damian they have to be incredibly wealthy, a murderer trained since he was born, with a grandfather that wants to take his body, and a mother that is playing games at global scale.

That's not how it works.

I look at Batman and Robin, Superson and I can relate at times to the father/son relationship but you don't need to relate to a character to love them. 

My son is a Jason fan simply because he loves his aesthetic the best. I love Grayson the best because I grew up with him and his simply my favourite comic character, My wife likes Grayson the best because ...... I'm not sure she just does.
My daughter loves Damian best because she likes his personality the best and thinks he is cute.

Not all popular characters are relatable. Relatable or not the point is that he is loved

----------


## adrikito

> Came across this interview by Tomasi and Kubert about Damian and Surprised to find that *majority of Damian fans they meet at Cons are Kids and Women.* That surprises me. I would have thought the bulk of Damian fans would be male. Not sure why though.
> It's a pretty interesting interview from around the the Robin Rises times but it's the 1st I've seen it
> 
> https://www.newsarama.com/23085-robi...-s-return.html


WOW.. So more women buying comics means more Damian fans.. Hahahahaha. 

GLEASON IS DAMIAN BILL FINGER(who improved him)




> I can kind of see the kids thing because he's probably the youngest Robin we've had.


Wait a moment... Dick was not Robin with 9 years? 1 year younger than Damian initially.. Or I am wrong and maybe I am remembering Young justice?  :Confused: 

What a shame that he was not part from Gotham Academy main characters.... But I was grateful to see him here. However, I watched the comic for the main characters not for him.

----------


## Aahz

> Wait a moment... Dick was not Robin with 9 years? 1 year younger than Damian initially.. Or I am wrong and maybe I am remembering Young justice?


9 years old is from Young Justice.
There are some comics where it is stated that he started as Robin at age 8, but in most comics that are set at the beginning of his Carrer as Robin, that give some indication about his age he is around 12 when he starts as Robin.

----------


## Fergus

Age aside Damian looks tiny. He freaking looks about 5 in some books. he has the most childish expressions of all the Robin's despite acting like a grown man. Not to mention the number of panels that have him freaking standing on chairs to reach panels or group shots where we only see the top of his head.

The biggest thing is that kids aren't reading old Batman comics I doubt many children are familiar with the very old comics where Robin had the scaly leotards or even with Batman comics.

YJ Robin might be younger but he doesn't look it. Damian is drawn young and kiddish most times. In titles that young kids would read like GA, Lil' Gotham, Robin Son Of Batman. He is drawn kiddy.

----------


## Fergus

> WOW.. So more women buying comics means more Damian fans.. Hahahahaha. 
> 
> GLEASON IS DAMIAN BILL FINGER(who improved him)
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a moment... Dick was not Robin with 9 years? 1 year younger than Damian initially.. Or I am wrong and maybe I am remembering Young justice? 
> 
> What a shame that he was not part from Gotham Academy main characters.... But I was grateful to see him here. However, I watched the comic for the main characters not for him.


Gleason is his Bill Finger. I like that though Nguyen and Burnham are also there as top Damian artists. Burnham's Lil Damian in Batman Inc is the most adorably fierce character ever put on paper.

It captures everything about Damian.

----------


## dietrich

*Teen Titans and Outlaws*



https://twitter.com/mako_b00ks

----------


## dietrich

damian



https://twitter.com/okayu0317

----------


## dietrich

> Damian and selina lobby for a new Cat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://paunchsalazar.tumblr.com


They got their way. Bruce you need to be stronger. Your home is a literal zoo and don't even get me started on the cat hairs. That's officially 3 hoarders we have living under the one roof.

Bruce with the Orphans, Damian with his menagerie and selina with her cats.

----------


## Fergus

> They got their way. Bruce you need to be stronger. Your home is a literal zoo and don't even get me started on the cat hairs. That's officially 3 hoarders we have living under the one roof.
> 
> Bruce with the Orphans, Damian with his menagerie and selina with her cats.


Alfred needs some help cleaning up after that lot not to mention his other duties.

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/glitter_dc

----------


## dietrich

> Alfred needs some help cleaning up after that lot not to mention his other duties.



Bruce really does work him extra hard for an old man. I wonder how much he gets in wages? He must be paid a fair amount and there's only so much Tea a British man can consume [though I figure he consumes Bruce's tea since he likely gets room and board]

Alfred must be a very rich man.

----------


## dietrich

*Talia*




*Damian*



*Inc*

----------


## Fergus

> *Talia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Damian*
> 
> 
> 
> *Inc*


Ra's this is what happens when you set up a chain of abuse. Unrelated but related this was why I was so happy to see Dick, Bruce and Terry break the Robin cycle in Beyond. I much prefer kid heroes to be metas or Cass level humans.

----------


## Fergus

> Bruce really does work him extra hard for an old man. I wonder how much he gets in wages? He must be paid a fair amount and there's only so much Tea a British man can consume [though I figure he consumes Bruce's tea since he likely gets room and board]
> 
> Alfred must be a very rich man.


Has there ever been a comic where they mention how he is compensated? Or what the set up is? I know he's like a father but he's also an employee.

----------


## Fergus

> *Teen Titans and Outlaws*
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/mako_b00ks


Who said comics are sexist and treat women as unrealistic sex objects?  What is the possible justification for her dressing like that?

----------


## adrikito

> Who said comics are sexist and treat women as unrealistic sex objects?  What is the possible justification for her dressing like that?


I was thinking in the same.. However, they can use as excuse that is classic, similar to the original starfire costume.. 

starfire costumes.jpg

----------


## Godlike13

LoL, them boobs  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Jackalope89

That said, the New52 version puts Star's other outfits to shame. Or, rather, make them look conservative.

----------


## Konja7

> That said, the New52 version puts Star's other outfits to shame. Or, rather, make them look conservative.


I don't think the previous oufitts were conservattive compared with New52. You just need to compare Starfire original oufit and New52 Oufit in the image above. The original just covers a little more. 

The reason why New52 version look more sexualized is due to the art.

----------


## adrikito

Her Post-Outlaws run costume was thousands of times better..

DC Starfire.jpg

----------


## Fergus

> I was thinking in the same.. However, they can use as excuse that is classic, similar to the original starfire costume.. 
> 
> Attachment 81414


That new 52 outfit is outrageous. Who knew Kori's shoulders needed such protection. Pasties for the boobs and then cover and protect them shoulders.

Godlike pretty much states the legitimate reason for the outfit. Them Boobs. Titillation is okay but in cases like these they don't even try to make it a mix of sex and logic. Her 1st costume at least supported her Breast.

----------


## dietrich

> That's  just dense fans who think that to relate to someone you have to be exactly like them. 
> 
> Like for a person to relate to Damian they have to be* incredibly wealthy, a murderer trained since he was born, with a grandfather that wants to take his body, and a mother that is playing games at global scale.*
> 
> That's not how it works.
> 
> I look at Batman and Robin, Superson and I can relate at times to the father/son relationship but you don't need to relate to a character to love them. 
> 
> My son is a Jason fan simply because he loves his aesthetic the best. I love Grayson the best because I grew up with him and his simply my favourite comic character, My wife likes Grayson the best because ...... I'm not sure she just does.
> ...


Lol @fergus. I see what you did there  :Cool:

----------


## adrikito

> That new 52 outfit is outrageous. Who knew Kori's shoulders needed such protection. Pasties for the boobs and then cover and protect them shoulders.
> 
> Godlike pretty much states the legitimate reason for the outfit. Them Boobs. Titillation is okay but in cases like these they don't even try to make it a mix of sex and logic. Her 1st costume at least supported her Breast.


I am agree with you that the costume was sexist and ridiculous.. 

There are more women in the comics now and they continue using these kind of costumes? Bad strategy.. You are giving more female readers to marvel..

----------


## Konja7

> I am agree with you that the costume was sexist and ridiculous.. 
> 
> There are more women in the comics now and they continue using these kind of costumes? Bad strategy.. You are giving more female readers to marvel..


Taking into account that Marvel sexualizes some of her female characters quite a lot too, that is not the place to escape from this.

That said, if manga and anime has taught me something it is that sexualized costumes or fanservice will not necessarily drive away so many women, as long as there is fanservice for them as well.

Of course, our cultures are different, so we react stronger to these things.

----------


## Fergus

> I am agree with you that the costume was sexist and ridiculous.. 
> 
> There are more women in the comics now and they continue using these kind of costumes? Bad strategy.. You are giving more female readers to marvel..


Isn't Marvel pretty much the same in the comics?

I know the MCU is a pleasant surprise. Black Widow, The Dora Milaje and Captain Marvel were a refreshing change to the scantly clad female heroes we are used to. Proving that serviceable can be sexy.

While over on the DCEU side you've the most iconic female hero and a feminist icon with her numerous up-skirt shots.

I know some fans will complain if you minimise the T&A. They did with Captain Marvel who also got a breast reduction in addition to a more practical outfit and yet that movie is on it way to being the 1st female led hero movie to join the Billion dollar club. Clearly the majority don't care and just want a decent and enjoyable story.

----------


## Fergus

> Taking into account that Marvel sexualizes some of her female characters quite a lot too, that is not the place to escape from this.
> 
> That said, if manga and anime has taught me something it is that sexualized costumes or fanservice will not drive away so many women, as long as there is fanservice for them as well.
> 
> Of course, our cultures are different, so we react stronger to these things.


A lot of the things that are acceptable in manga will bury and ruin companies over here. I don't think incest and Lolita's are things that marvel and DC can embrace the way it is in Manga.

That's a different world. 
The sad thing is that I agree that sexualisation/ over sexualisation doesn't drive away female customers as one would think which is more a statement on what we as a society have conditioned our daughters to accept as normal.

Sexualising females is our norm and it really shouldn't be.

----------


## Konja7

> Isn't Marvel pretty much the same in the comics?
> 
> I know the MCU is a pleasant surprise. Black Widow, The Dora Milaje and Captain Marvel were a refreshing change to the scantly clad female heroes we are used to. Proving that serviceable can be sexy.
> 
> While over on the DCEU side you've the most iconic female hero and a feminist icon with her numerous up-skirt shots.
> 
> I know some fans will complain if you minimise the T&A. They did with Captain Marvel who also got a breast reduction in addition to a more practical outfit and yet that movie is on it way to being the 1st female led hero movie to join the Billion dollar club. *Clearly the majority don't care and just want a decent and enjoyable story.*


This probably apply in the other way too. 

There have been criticism of Wonder Woman up-skirt shorts in Justice League, but this doesn't cause the fail in of JL box office (since the biggest problem was his first weekend).

----------


## adrikito

I am not sure if this is about his age or about that Glass wanted to reserve this kiss for Crush but.. Seems that Damian is destined TO FAIL in his relationships like Batman.. Poor guy..

Anyway... Even if Damian was not lucky here I hope that make them a couple will make this TT to continue during a long time... Talking about that, seems that in the end even KF and Emiko could be a couple too..

Fortunatelly I didn´t saw it in 4chan.. SS fans would have started saying that Damian is destined to fail with the girls..

----------


## Fergus

> This probably apply in the other way too. 
> 
> There have been criticism of Wonder Woman up-skirt shorts in Justice League, but this doesn't cause the fail in of JL box office (since the biggest problem was his first weekend).


I never said anything about JL or the effects of her costume on JL. I didn't say anything about JL. Not sure how that factors into this conversation at all. I don't think her costume had anything to do with how that movie performed. She had the same costume and the same up skirt shots in her movie and it did exceptionally well.

I'm just wondering why the supposed feminist icon showing her knickers while lesser heroines are professionally dressed while drawing just as big a crowd..

I doubt it applies the other way  in any big way. Porn is free. The important thing is if you can make money, entertain and have the heroine not in danger of busting out of her bustier. why do anything less? My point is Captain Marvel showed this can be done.

----------


## Fergus

> I am not sure if this is about his age or about that Glass wanted to reserve this kiss for Crush but.. Seems that Damian is destined TO FAIL in his relationships like Batman.. Poor guy..
> 
> Anyway... Even if Damian was not lucky here I hope that make them a couple will make this TT to continue during a long time... Talking about that, seems that in the end even KF and Emiko could be a couple too..
> 
> Fortunatelly I didn´t saw it in 4chan.. SS fans would have started saying that Damian is destined to fail with the girls..


In Supersons he shared multiple kisses with a Bandit Princess who was from the sounds of it obsessed with and liked kissing Damian a lot but Damian didn't like that. So it seems that like his father he is destined to have dubious woman attracted to him while the good girls will always dump him.

Andrea, Vicky and I'm sure there was one more [was it Silver? can't recall if Bruce proposed to Silver outside of the Smith comic]  that rejected Bruce's offer of marriage.

However Djinn & Crush/Kid Flash and Emiko doesn't mean he is doomed. Damian is 13 too young for any of this rubbish anyway. Can we just really get back to Slade not sure what is going to happen but with one issue left this crossover is stating to look more and more like Priest just really wanted to write Damian & Wallace again but could only get the go ahead if he did this crossover with the whole team.

Next Deathstroke has to be eventful and we already know from solicits that the conflict continues between Damian and Rose after this is over.

Also Kid Flash is a lady killer.

----------


## Rac7d*

I think djinnxDamian would save her from vanishing if the book got cancelled  but I dont want crush to be sad so it hard

lol at his bed wear

----------


## Konja7

> I never said anything about JL or the effects of her costume on JL. I didn't say anything about JL. Not sure how that factors into this conversation at all. I don't think her costume had anything to do with how that movie performed. She had the same costume and the same up skirt shots in her movie and it did exceptionally well.


I'm sorry. I was confused. 

I though you were speaking about "Justice League", because it was the movie where I hear more criticism about Wonder Woman up-skirt shorts. I don't read this criticism for "Batman V Superman" and "Wonder Woman" (maybe it is because I wasn't discussing much about Superheroes movies at that time). 

That was the reason why I mentioned this movie. I'm sorry. 


PS: If there was many criticisms of her costume in "Wonder Woman", it would illustrate my point better.

----------


## adrikito

> In Supersons he shared multiple kisses with a Bandit Princess who was from the sounds of it obsessed with and liked kissing Damian a lot but Damian didn't like that..


.. Supersons is one *CHILD SERIE?* with a lot of "funny" moments, I can´t see that, even if there are normal kisses.. 

The last time that I saw it Damian was old.. :Mad:  *I am sure that there was something strange with that bandit princess*(*she has one strange face?*) or.. simply she was really annoying, to make this funny to read..

Seems that Rose will be one anti-hero during certain time...
*
You are right with KF.. Tanya and Raven... Emiko can be the 3rd in his list...

TALKING ABOUT SUPERSONS... BATMAN 666 RETURNED OR NOT?*




> I think djinnxDamian would save her from vanishing if the book got cancelled  but I dont want crush to be sad so it hard


Yeah.. I think that would save her too.. However, I think that have one controlled and happy Crush is better than have her angry with Damian... If they dissapear probably they will dissapear as a couple, in better conditions than other comic characters..

----------


## Fergus

From DC comics.com Batman Birthday Dance Party




Who says the Dark Knight doesn't dance? Batman celebrated his big birthday this weekend with a blowout featuring friends, family, a Batman-themed cake and a dance party to rival the biggest club in Gotham. Enjoy this special animated anniversary clip featuring some of Gotham's most infamous residents breaking out their wildest moves. Happy birthday, Batman!

For more videos, features and comics celebrating Batman's 80th anniversary: http://www.dccomics.com/batman80

----------


## Jackalope89

> .. Supersons is one *CHILD SERIE?* with a lot of "funny" moments, I can´t see that, even if there are normal kisses.. 
> 
> The last time that I saw it Damian was old.. *I am sure that there was something strange with that bandit princess*(*she has one strange face?*) or.. simply she was really annoying, to make this funny to read..
> 
> Seems that Rose will be one anti-hero during certain time...
> *
> You are right with KF.. Tanya and Raven... Emiko can be the 3rd in his list...
> 
> TALKING ABOUT SUPERSONS... BATMAN 666 RETURNED OR NOT?*
> ...


The old Damian was a one issue thing. No spoilers, but no long term effects. Bandit princess was off panel (sadly).

For Batman 666, well, it seems Bendis was given the Super franchise and Tomasi booted off before anything could be done with it.

----------


## Katana500

> I think djinnxDamian would save her from vanishing if the book got cancelled  but I dont want crush to be sad so it hard


Damian is a character who I think works best when he has someone to bounce off of like Dick or Jon or the Teen Titans. So I think it will be only a matter of time before he is eventually put in a romantic relationship, since having a girlfriend would probably be quite entertaining to see for Damian especially as he slowly ages up. 

I think if Djinn or Emiko or whatever character becomes known as Damian's go to love interest, that they will only benefit. Making them alot more likely to show up in the future

----------


## adrikito

> The old Damian was a one issue thing. No spoilers, but no long term effects. Bandit princess was off panel (sadly).
> 
> For Batman 666, well, it seems Bendis was given the Super franchise and Tomasi booted off before anything could be done with it.


I think that it doesn´t matter.. Maybe hide that princess appearance was a good idea.. 

His writer could have created one female with strange appearance(or face). The last time that I heard about the SS they were in the space against alliens copying the earth villains, so if they never returned to earth she should be one alien... However, I doubt that they can make something worst than the old damian to him.. 

*
I am really dissapointed... So, Batman 666 was planned for the previous SS volume?  Bendis ruining more and more things..* 




> Damian is a character who I think works best when he has someone to bounce off of like Dick or Jon or the Teen Titans. So I think it will be only a matter of time before he is eventually put in a romantic relationship, since having a girlfriend would probably be quite entertaining to see for Damian especially as he slowly ages up. 
> 
> I think if Djinn or Emiko or whatever character becomes known as Damian's go to love interest, that they will only benefit. Making them alot more likely to show up in the future


I think that MAPS(gotham academy) would have benefited Damian as character..

----------


## Katana500

Maps would definitely have worked. I think Damian shines best when partnered with someone slightly cheerier then him as seen with is great dynamic with Dick, Steph and Jon.  So maps is perfect and fits the bill.Sadly im not sure we will see her ever again unless Gotham Academy comes back  :Frown:   We can dream for Gotham Academy Year 2 one day.

Personally I would relaunch supersons under Tomasi renamed 'superfriends' so they can also focus slightly more on Kathy and Maya. I think a team of Damian, Jon, Maya and Kathy would have been really good and could have appealed equally to both girls and boys. Idk why but the idea of pairing Damian and Kathy seemed interesting to me. My logic was that it would have been very interesting and probably humorous to see how Jon and Maya reacted.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Maps would definitely have worked. I think Damian shines best when partnered with someone slightly cheerier then him as seen with is great dynamic with Dick, Steph and Jon.  So maps is perfect and fits the bill.Sadly im not sure we will see her ever again unless Gotham Academy comes back   We can dream for Gotham Academy Year 2 one day.
> 
> Personally I would relaunch supersons under Tomasi renamed 'superfriends' so they can also focus slightly more on Kathy and Maya. I think a team of Damian, Jon, Maya and Kathy would have been really good and could have appealed equally to both girls and boys. Idk why but the idea of pairing Damian and Kathy seemed interesting to me. My logic was that it would have been very interesting and probably humorous to see how Jon and Maya reacted.


gotham academy might have a better chance on the dcuniverse as a series, rather then remerge as a book
Maps would have been perfect though they always looked good together

----------


## Godlike13

Damian just needs to steal her for his supporting cast.

----------


## dietrich

> From DC comics.com Batman Birthday Dance Party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who says the Dark Knight doesn't dance? Batman celebrated his big birthday this weekend with a blowout featuring friends, family, a Batman-themed cake and a dance party to rival the biggest club in Gotham. Enjoy this special animated anniversary clip featuring some of Gotham's most infamous residents breaking out their wildest moves. Happy birthday, Batman!
> 
> For more videos, features and comics celebrating Batman's 80th anniversary: http://www.dccomics.com/batman80


This is brilliant.

I love that they're at one point having Soul Train type Dance off with dance buddies with choreographed moves. I see 
The Al Ghuls
Babs and Dick with Jim rolling up in there at the last minute
Bruce, Alfred and Damian 
Ivy and Selina with the break dancing moves
Joker and Harley

Freeze with a spot of sexy swaying.
Jason's favourite move is the Robot.

A twerking Alfred is something I never thought I'd see.

----------


## dietrich

> gotham academy might have a better chance on the dcuniverse as a series, rather then remerge as a book
> Maps would have been perfect though they always looked good together


This is such a cute a cute couple.

----------


## dietrich

> Maps would definitely have worked. I think Damian shines best when partnered with someone slightly cheerier then him as seen with is great dynamic with Dick, Steph and Jon.  So maps is perfect and fits the bill.Sadly im not sure we will see her ever again unless Gotham Academy comes back   We can dream for Gotham Academy Year 2 one day.
> 
> Personally I would relaunch supersons under Tomasi renamed 'superfriends' so they can also focus slightly more on Kathy and Maya. I think a team of Damian, Jon, Maya and Kathy would have been really good and could have appealed equally to both girls and boys. Idk why but the idea of pairing Damian and Kathy seemed interesting to me. My logic was that it would have been very interesting and probably humorous to see how Jon and Maya reacted.


Doesn't she still think Damian is called Garth?

----------


## Rac7d*

> Doesn't she still think Damian is called Garth?


she is in limbo now she doesn't think anything anymore

----------


## dietrich

> she is in limbo now she doesn't think anything anymore


Ouch!

That legit makes me sad though I never rated the character much.

----------


## dietrich

Re-posted by Mitch Gerads Robins and Crowbars.

----------


## Rac7d*

> This is brilliant.
> 
> I love that they're at one point having Soul Train type Dance off with dance buddies with choreographed moves. I see 
> The Al Ghuls
> Babs and Dick with Jim rolling up in there at the last minute
> Bruce, Alfred and Damian 
> Ivy and Selina with the break dancing moves
> Joker and Harley
> 
> ...


I feel like somone is missing

----------


## adrikito

> I feel like somone is missing


Who is that person?

----------


## dietrich

> Who is that person?


Tim Drake is missing of the core 4 robins.

----------


## dietrich

> I feel like somone is missing


I spotted that as well. Freaking Talon is there and Kiteman but no Tim and this was made by DC for Batman's 80th. That's kind of a b***h move DC and i don't even like Tim.

----------


## Rac7d*

> I spotted that as well. Freaking Talon is there and Kiteman but no Tim and this was made by DC for Batman's 80th. That's kind of a b***h move DC and i don't even like Tim.


oh i was thinking cass but yeah your right

----------


## CPSparkles

> Re-posted by Mitch Gerads Robins and Crowbars.


This is funny. It Damian attempting to jump Him or just having fun with an invulnerable family friend?

----------


## CPSparkles

> I feel like somone is missing


They forgot to add Tim.

----------


## CPSparkles

> oh i was thinking cass but yeah your right


Steph, Duke and Bat woman are also missing.

----------


## Arctic Cyclist

> oh i was thinking cass but yeah your right


All the 90s and 00s characters sans Harley, Damian, and Red Hood. I'd say it was linked to animated appearances, but that can't be right as Batwing and Batwoman are missing along with Tim. 

Odd. Somehow though, the erasure of Cass and Steph doesn't surprise me anymore.

----------


## Konja7

> All the 90s and 00s characters sans Harley, Damian, and Red Hood. I'd say it was linked to animated appearances, but that can't be right as Batwing and Batwoman are missing along with Tim. 
> 
> Odd. Somehow though, the erasure of Cass and Steph doesn't surprise me anymore.


I suspect one reboot more for DC and Tim will have the same fate than Cassandra and Stephanie.

----------


## Jackalope89

> I suspect one reboot more for DC and Tim will have the same fate than Cassandra and Stephanie.


Nah, Tim will be turned into a Superman character that goes for pages without ever actually saying anything, occasionally pop off a phrase totally out of character for him, and become eternally 16. Kind of the Ash Ketchum of DC.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

> Nah, Tim will be turned into a Superman character that goes for pages without ever actually saying anything, occasionally pop off a phrase totally out of character for him, and become eternally 16. Kind of the Ash Ketchum of DC.


He already is the Ash Ketchum of the DC or at least Gotham.

----------


## CPSparkles

> All the 90s and 00s characters sans Harley, Damian, and Red Hood. I'd say it was linked to animated appearances, but that can't be right as Batwing and Batwoman are missing along with Tim. 
> 
> Odd. Somehow though, the erasure of Cass and Steph doesn't surprise me anymore.


I was very happy to see them show up in Young Justice.

Cass at least has the Outsiders and the movie ( I still can't believe the full title of that movie is *Birds of Prey (and the Fantabulous Emancipation of One Harley Quinn)* 

Steph on the other hand just has a YJ guest so far announced in the comics.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I suspect one reboot more for DC and Tim will have the same fate than Cassandra and Stephanie.


How do you mean?

I think it's was necessary for some family members to take on reduced roles. 
Found out Grant Morrison wanted to do an Outsiders Book with Tim back when the new 52 started but wasn't allowed. I wish they had let him.

----------


## CPSparkles

Batsuit Evolution

----------


## Fergus

> I was very happy to see them show up in Young Justice.
> 
> Cass at least has the Outsiders and the movie ( I still can't believe the full title of that movie is *Birds of Prey (and the Fantabulous Emancipation of One Harley Quinn)* 
> 
> Steph on the other hand just has a YJ guest so far announced in the comics.


That's the full Title of that movie?

----------


## Rac7d*

> All the 90s and 00s characters sans Harley, Damian, and Red Hood. I'd say it was linked to animated appearances, but that can't be right as Batwing and Batwoman are missing along with Tim. 
> 
> Odd. Somehow though, the erasure of Cass and Steph doesn't surprise me anymore.


She about to be in a major live action movie, so she wont be ignored in promotion anymore  however Orphan will frever be her hero name

----------


## CPSparkles

> She about to be in a major live action movie, so she wont be ignored in promotion anymore  however Orphan will frever be her hero name


Well we hope. Cass isn't the star of the BOP movie. WW had a record breaking solo movie didn't stop Tom King using her as a lamp in his BatCat shipping. Literally bring her in to be rejected.

DC has done nothing to promote her other than what they've always done. One could argue that they are doing less since WW used to have 2 titles but now she just has one.

This Batman 80 would have been excellent PR and promotion for Cass,a character that's about to hit the big screen. Hopefully Cass is a breakout character bringing in so much merchandise money DC has no choice but to promote her.

----------


## CPSparkles

> That's the full Title of that movie?


I'm afraid so.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Well we hope. Cass isn't the star of the BOP movie. WW had a record breaking solo movie didn't stop Tom King using her as a lamp in his BatCat shipping. Literally bring her in to be rejected.
> 
> DC has done nothing to promote her other than what they've always done. One could argue that they are doing less since WW used to have 2 titles but now she just has one.
> 
> This Batman 80 would have been excellent PR and promotion for Cass,a character that's about to hit the big screen. Hopefully Cass is a breakout character bringing in so much merchandise money DC has no choice but to promote her.


Nothing gonna stop BatCat so it not really comparable, my point is that the world will know her name. Was WW a strong seller before the movie? Wasnt she in danger to losing her crown to Harley not to long ago. Why would you promote Cass in Batman 80?

----------


## Konja7

> How do you mean?
> 
> I think it's was necessary for some family members to take on reduced roles. 
> Found out Grant Morrison wanted to do an Outsiders Book with Tim back when the new 52 started but wasn't allowed. I wish they had let him.


My comment was partially a joke. However, it wouldn't be impossible that another reboot happen and Tim's story is totally erased like it happened with Cassandra and Stephanie in New52. 





> Nothing gonna stop BatCat so it not really comparable, my point is that the world will know her name. Was WW a strong seller before the movie? Wasnt she in danger to losing her crown to Harley not to long ago. Why would you promote Cass in Batman 80?


Wonder Woman isn't really a stronger seller after the movie. 

It is just that Harley Quinn sales have fallen over time, while Wonder Woman sales have remained more stable. However, this is likely because Wonder Woman is an iconic character, not the movie.

In general, success in an outside media doesn't translate in success for comics (the problem that new readers can't enter in comics). 

I guess it's good that people will know Cassandra, although I really doubt the film will give her a connection with the Batfamily. So, she will likely be a secondary character in Brids of Prey. I don't know if the character will be benefited.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Nothing gonna stop BatCat so it not really comparable, my point is that the world will know her name. Was WW a strong seller before the movie? Wasnt she in danger to losing her crown to Harley not to long ago. Why would you promote Cass in Batman 80?


It's not about stopping Batcat it's about her movie being then the only saving grace of the DCEU elevating her status which is what you are implying and we are hoping BOP is going to do for Cass. You don't use characters with elevated status to prop ones without which was what happened in King's Batman.
WW success didn't stop DC treating WW badly. She is a pillar along with Harley. DC can reasonably use her to prop Harley because Harley is a superstar and likely brings in as much money as WW if not more. Cat doesn't though which is brings me back to her movie success not leading to better treatment.

Don't know but pretty certain she isn't a worse seller after her movie yet before her movie she had 2 titles and after her movie she has 1.

Well Cass is a member of the Batfamily. Her up coming title is called Batman and the Outsiders. She wears a bat on her chest and she used to be Batgirl so I thought it'd be a cool idea to feature her.

Agreed that the world will known her name.

----------


## CPSparkles

> My comment was partially a joke. However, it wouldn't be impossible that another reboot happen an Tim's story is totally erased like it happened with Cassandra and Stephanie in New52. 
> 
> .


I wish I could disagree with this comment with conviction but sadly I feel the same.
That's one way to make batman's unverse make more sense.

I've always felt that Tim, Steph and Damian are the two Robin that are easiest/ most likely to be erased as the years go on.

Dick and Jason are locked in in a way that Tim and Damian are not.

----------


## Arsenal

I wouldn’t get your hopes up just yet until we get a better idea of what they’re gonna do with Cass and what her roles gonna be in the Harley Quinn & BOP movie.

----------


## Rac7d*

> It's not about stopping Batcat it's about her movie being then* the only saving grace of the DCEU elevating her status* which is what you are implying and we are hoping BOP is going to do for Cass. You don't use characters with elevated status to prop ones without which was what happened in King's Batman.
> WW success didn't stop DC treating WW badly. She is a pillar along with Harley. DC can reasonably use her to prop Harley because Harley is a superstar and likely brings in as much money as WW if not more. Cat doesn't though which is brings me back to her movie success not leading to better treatment.
> 
> Don't know but pretty certain she isn't a worse seller after her movie yet before her movie she had 2 titles and after her movie she has 1.
> 
> Well Cass is a member of the Batfamily. Her up coming title is called Batman and the Outsiders. She wears a bat on her chest and she used to be Batgirl so I thought it'd be a cool idea to feature her.
> 
> Agreed that the world will known her name.


Critical acclaim means nothing if you cant back it up with cash. Remember that little jab Diana made at bruce in the last superman movie "Wonder Woman merchandise
did very well this year. I can step up when the Wayne Foundation falls short." It got a chuckle out of me but lets not get crazy. WonderWoman hit the big screen at the most opportune moment. So it was well received, but I dont think she been making the same kind of bank Harley was doin with a quarter of the effort and 1/5th of the lifespan. Its not the movie its how much will people spend on her aftwerwards, are those same girls buying the dolls backpacks and comics, is she a force in the cosplay industry? I dont think so.  

Cat doesnt need a movie, like Ivy said, special treatment due to her Billion dollar boy-toy wherever he goes she get be next on deck before any other batfamily member excluding Alfred.

My point is the world has now idea who cass is and being featured in what is a Harley movie can only do good things to her she not 75 year old vetran of the comic industry like WW is. 
but were gettng too off track so here

----------


## CPSparkles

> Critical acclaim means nothing if you cant back it up with cash. Remember that little jab Diana made at bruce in the last superman movie "Wonder Woman merchandise
> did very well this year. I can step up when the Wayne Foundation falls short." It got a chuckle out of me but lets not get crazy. WonderWoman hit the big screen at the most opportune moment. So it was well received, but I dont think she been making the same kind of bank Harley was doin with a quarter of the effort and 1/5th of the lifespan. Its not the movie its how much will people spend on her aftwerwards, are those same girls buying the dolls backpacks and comics, is she a force in the cosplay industry? I dont think so.  
> 
> Cat doesnt need a movie, like Ivy said, special treatment due to her Billion dollar boy-toy wherever he goes she get be next on deck before any other batfamily member excluding Alfred.
> 
> My point is the world has now idea who cass is and being featured in what is a Harley movie can only do good things to her she not 75 year old vetran of the comic industry like WW is. 
> but were gettng too off track so here


This guy was in Harley's last movie. I'm sure Fans who are buying Harley merch but that doesn't mean that they are rushing out to get Slipknot merch



As was Katana and she was also on the super popular DCSHG and A Batman animated series but that didn't help her when it came to promotion




Basically what I mean is that Harley might be making more bank than WW that doesn't mean everyone who appears next to her or in her movie is suddenly going to get a boost.

And the world knowing you doesn't always = more promotion or a great boost in visibility as we see with Katana.

Regardless of how much Harley makes Cass isn't Harley. Cass can hope to be made a part of the Harley family that way she can get the Cat treatment you mentioned above [being on the bat gravy train]. But right now she hasn't locked it down.

----------


## dietrich

*Batman v Robin*



https://twitter.com/dbwntm

----------


## dietrich

Shame DC doesn't have a Harley franchise but I suspect that she likely makes more money for WB than WW does right now. Not to mention appears to connect more with young girls than Diana.

----------


## dietrich

> 


Sweet. I love Chris Burnham

----------


## dietrich

> I was very happy to see them show up in Young Justice.
> 
> Cass at least has the Outsiders and the movie ( I still can't believe the full title of that movie is *Birds of Prey (and the Fantabulous Emancipation of One Harley Quinn)* 
> 
> Steph on the other hand just has a YJ guest so far announced in the comics.


That's a mouthful of a name.

----------


## dietrich

> I think djinnxDamian would save her from vanishing if the book got cancelled  but I dont want crush to be sad so it hard
> 
> lol at his bed wear


He's a basketball fan. This shows how far he's come from his days of sleeping like some sort of Spartan Warrior.

----------


## CPSparkles

Batman and Robin




https://twitter.com/Kurawastaken

----------


## CPSparkles

> He's a basketball fan. This shows how far he's come from his days of sleeping like some sort of Spartan Warrior.


He is learning to be a real boy  :Wink:

----------


## Rac7d*

> This guy was in Harley's last movie. I'm sure Fans who are buying Harley merch but that doesn't mean that they are rushing out to get Slipknot merch
> 
> 
> 
> As was Katana and she was also on the super popular DCSHG and A Batman animated series but that didn't help her when it came to promotion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Slipknot was a nobody included to enforce the idea behind the suicde squad, except it was so obvious he was gonna die and be the only one dying that the movie gave way to what the recent version of the comicebook bigest flaw. The suicide issuppose to be a team where anyone can die, but that stop being the case since the new52 revival. Anyway comparing a ugly middle aged man with hardly any screen time doesnt really compare.

Katana is basically the mulan of the DCU consistent Asian representation. Despite never really having big following she never really dissappered from the eye of DC The fact that she almost got her live action theatrical debut before wonder woman says alot. She pretty much made an appearance in every DC animated ensemble piece i can think of. Katanna doing just fine

Cassandra is basically a silent Hitgirl but less violent
she will be well received as along as they dont screw up her introduction.  Yes she will get a boost, it would not surprise me if BOP is revived and she is on its future lineup. There is only up from here after her live action appearance.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Shame DC doesn't have a Harley franchise but I suspect that she likely makes more money for WB than WW does right now. Not to mention appears to connect more with young girls than Diana.


She has one of the few solo books to not be interrupted in the last 5 years, while leading a teambook, and a leading role in the most recent crisis event. her animated appearances keep growing, new animated series this fall, already renewed for a season 2 A movie in the fall. She is basically the queen of cosplay. Her empire is growing strong.
Is there a faction of the comic book industry she has not hit yet? Film, Books, Video Games, she only not on tv becasue she is too big to use for a long time only supes and Bats got that kind of treatment

----------


## dietrich

> She has one of the few solo books to not be interrupted in the last 5 years, while leading a teambook, and a leading role in the most recent crisis event. her animated appearances keep growing, new animated series this fall, already renewed for a season 2 A movie in the fall. She is basically the queen of cosplay. Her empire is growing strong.
> Is there a faction of the comic book industry she has not hit yet? Film, Books, Video Games, she only not on tv becasue she is too big to use for a long time only supes and Bats got that kind of treatment



Like i said it's a shame DC doesn't have a Harley Franchise.

Aah when we self own. Come Injustice vs Masters of the Universe and who the Joiner Harley? Who's looking for someone to tell them what to do?

----------


## CPSparkles

> Slipknot was a nobody included to enforce the idea behind the suicde squad, except it was so obvious he was gonna die and be the only one dying that the movie gave way to what the recent version of the comicebook bigest flaw. The suicide issuppose to be a team where anyone can die, but that stop being the case since the new52 revival. Anyway comparing a ugly middle aged man with hardly any screen time doesnt really compare.
> 
> Katana is basically the mulan of the DCU consistent Asian representation. Despite never really having big following she never really dissappered from the eye of DC The fact that she almost got her live action theatrical debut before wonder woman says alot. She pretty much made an appearance in every DC animated ensemble piece i can think of. Katanna doing just fine
> 
> Cassandra is basically a silent Hitgirl but less violent
> she will be well received as along as they dont screw up her introduction.  Yes she will get a boost, it would not surprise me if BOP is revived and she is on its future lineup. There is only up from here after her live action appearance.


Well fingers crossed you are right and this does give her a boost. Plus putting her on BOP gives her a home freeing up Cave space and at Wayne manor. 

WE don't want a repeat of this



or Cass loitering in a little boy's room.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Shame DC doesn't have a Harley franchise but I suspect that she likely makes more money for WB than WW does right now. Not to mention appears to connect more with young girls than Diana.


Likely because Harley, Joker, Robin and everything Gotham related comes under the Batman Media  Franchise. From what I can find, Only Batman media, Superman are listed as franchises under DC Entertainment. But then my source was the highest grossing franchises in the world. So not a full list.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Well fingers crossed you are right and this does give her a boost. Plus putting her on BOP gives her a home freeing up Cave space and at Wayne manor. 
> 
> WE don't want a repeat of this
> 
> 
> 
> or Cass loitering in a little boy's room.


I'm suprised it has not happend sooner

Cass Steph and Bluebird all seem prime to be the next set for the birds of prey
My guess is that since it has always been a female oriented team Tim drake put a dent in that and they did the gotham knight thing

It be a nice idea since Barbra already mentors 2 out of 3
Plus DC full of lost lil girls for the roster
Nobody Rose Terra R-iko(I miss her) Maps and so many others

----------


## CPSparkles

> I'm suprised it has not happend sooner
> 
> Cass Steph and Bluebird all seem prime to be the next set for the birds of prey
> My guess is that since it has always been a female oriented team Tim drake put a dent in that and they did the gotham knight thing
> 
> It be a nice idea since Barbra already mentors 2 out of 3
> Plus DC full of lost lil girls for the roster
> Nobody Rose Terra R-iko(I miss her) Maps and so many others


What would you do with the current older line up? I know BC is in Green Arrow but Huntress doesn't have a home. Though she could be in a Nightwing book.

----------


## Rac7d*

> What would you do with the current older line up? I know BC is in Green Arrow but Huntress doesn't have a home. Though she could be in a Nightwing book.


Well I would want Babs team to mentor the kids

But Black canary deserves her own book to be honest
Yeah this huntress has no ties to batman and DC is a world withouth a spy organization which falls under reason why Grayson could never last

Have no clue what to do with her, why she is still in gotham when she whould be back with her students, i expect racial shift once the movie comes out so who knows

----------


## adrikito

> Odd. Somehow though, the erasure of Cass and Steph doesn't surprise me anymore.


Same here.  :Frown:

----------


## dietrich

*Gotham Resistance*

----------


## dietrich

Bruce being a good Dad even while Damian is being a complete shit because there's not enough of Bruce being a good dad on this thread.

This panel always gets me



I imagine Damian’s words must cut Bruce to the core:  Bruce is someone who lost his own father to untimely death and would do almost anything to have his parents back.  

I’m sure Bruce is smart enough to recognise it as the bluster of an emotionally vulnerable child who misses the one person he can call a friend, but that “hh” implies the words find their mark.  I do like that he shifts the conversation to praise Damian’s work, trying to assuage the boy by fulfilling his persistent need for approval.   

This is a good example of Bruce trying to be an understanding father to Damian even when Damian is making it very difficult.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Bruce being a good Dad even while Damian is being a complete shit because there's not enough of Bruce being a good dad on this thread.
> 
> This panel always gets me
> 
> 
> 
> I imagine Damian’s words must cut Bruce to the core:  Bruce is someone who lost his own father to untimely death and would do almost anything to have his parents back.  
> 
> I’m sure Bruce is smart enough to recognise it as the bluster of an emotionally vulnerable child who misses the one person he can call a friend, but that “hh” implies the words find their mark.  I do like that he shifts the conversation to praise Damian’s work, trying to assuage the boy by fulfilling his persistent need for approval.   
> ...


I miss good dad Bruce and Jesus Damian that was callous as h**l.

That bat Mobile is wild.

----------


## CPSparkles

Best Big Bro



https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DxcFC7PUUAE2zGU.jpg

----------


## CPSparkles

Inspired by  the Supersons and TT crossover




https://twitter.com/konkiriooni

----------


## CPSparkles

Of course his RobinBike Flies. Did he build it too?

----------


## oasis1313

> Of course his RobinBike Flies. Did he build it too?


Nah.  Bat-Cow did.  Never underestimate the Bovine of Brilliance.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Nah.  Bat-Cow did.  Never underestimate the Bovine of Brilliance.


Oh I don't. 

I've  seen BatCow save a baby, wake Titus up for patrol, help him with his Harness and open the door for Krypto. I've learnt never to underestimate the* Bovine of Brilliance*  :Smile:

----------


## CPSparkles

Dami



https://zatotubu.tumblr.com

----------


## CPSparkles

> To be fair, even if the writer know about Damian and Supersons, it's easy forgot Damian is part of a diversity. Many writers and artists tend to forgot this. 
> 
> Tomasi Supersons wasn't the exception, since it never show this aspect of Damian either (he even look as white as Jon).
> 
> Even if he knows Damian is a minority, he would probably still add Candance in this, since he wants to add girls in the comic (also, it doesn't exist a limit to represent diverse races).


Is Ian Wayne even mixed heritage?  From the character chart  he doesn't know who his mother. Chances are Talia isn't his mum meaning he might not be a minority.

----------


## Konja7

> Is Ian Wayne even mixed heritage?  From the character chart  he doesn't know who his mother. Chances are Talia isn't his mum meaning he might not be a minority.


Ian should still be a minority (and son of Talia). That's why they make his skin darker.

Ian was originally as white milk as Bruce in this. If they want another mother, the writer would mantain Ian's white milk skin.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Ian should still be a minority (and son of Talia). That's why they make his skin darker.
> 
> Ian was originally as white milk as Bruce in this. If they want another mother, the writer would mantain Ian's white milk skin.


They had him white on the covers, the fans complained and launched a petition. DC changed it but inside Ian fluctuates better darker and lighter. Bruce was also lighter on the covers. They made him darker when they made Ian whiter. There is nothing to show he is a minority.

Not even the colouring. It just seems like a half arsed recolour to pacify fans.

Talia isn't the only woman of colour Bruce has dated and even if she were there's nothing stating they have to use her. They could do a Timmverse and make him the son of Selina who is often part Cuban or Italian.

----------


## Konja7

> They had him white on the covers, the fans complained and launched a petition. DC changed it but inside Ian fluctuates better darker and lighter. Bruce was also lighter on the covers. They made him darker when they made Ian whiter. There is nothing to show he is a minority.
> 
> Not even the colouring. It just seems like a half arsed recolour to pacify fans.
> 
> Talia isn't the only woman of colour Bruce has dated and even if she were there's nothing stating they have to use her. They could do a Timmverse and make him the son of Selina who is often part Cuban or Italian.


Bruce is still pretty white milk skin in the inside pages, while Ian always has darker skin (even if it isn't consistent).

The change means they decide to mantain Ian as a minority (although Damian is a minority even when he looks white). 


I didn't know about a petition for white milk Ian. I'm still surprised about that reaction, I mean Damian look as white as Jon in Supersons. Maybe the brown doesn't help.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Bruce is still pretty white milk in the inside pages, while Ian always has darker skin (even if it isn't consistent).
> 
> The change means they decide to mantain Ian as a minority (although Damian is a minority even when he looks white). 
> 
> 
> I didn't know about a petition for white milk Ian. I'm still surprised about that reaction, I mean Damian look as white as Jon in Supersons. Maybe the brown doesn't help.


I guess we'll find out as the story progresses what ethnicity Damian's mother is.
The change means they don't care. If they did care then they would have had him as a minority or they would have been consistent. The change was an empty gesture and doesn't mean Ian or his mother is a minority.

In the comics certain artists consistently show Damian as a minority. Gleason[B&R, RSOB and Superman], Chang [TT and Batman Beyond], Stanton [New Talent Showcase] Tampino [The Shadow/Batman] Meyers [Percy's TT], Pham [Percy's TT] and Carlo Pagulayan [Deathstroke].

These are the most stand out in Rebirth and one of those is his on going. In his solo Robin Son of Batman both Gleason and the replace artist that did the last 4 or so issues when Gleason got sick depicted him as a minority.

In Comics where the story is about him he is shown as a minority.

The complaint's and petition where all for brown Damian. I've never once come across any fan wanting Damian/Ian to be coloured milky white. One poster here asked why he [and other batfamily] were brown once. But that's a first.

----------


## Konja7

> In the comics certain artists consistently show Damian as a minority. Gleason[B&R, RSOB and Superman], Chang [TT and Batman Beyond], Stanton [New Talent Showcase] Tampino [The Shadow/Batman] Meyers [Percy's TT], Pham [Percy's TT] and Carlo Pagulayan [Deathstroke].
> 
> These are the most stand out in Rebirth and one of those is his on going. In his solo Robin Son of Batman both Gleason and the replace artist that did the last 4 or so issues when Gleason got sick depicted him as a minority.
> 
> In Comics where the story is about him he is shown as a minority.


I don't remember each of these example, but I think you are wrong with some of them. 

In Superman, Damian was drawn with the same skin as Jon. 

In the first issues of Robin: Son of Batman, Damian looks more ethnic. However, in the last issues, Damian looks as white as Bruce. 

In New Talent Showcase, Damian has the same skin color as Selina. They don't look brown.

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian Robin



https://assengard.tumblr.com

Damian Young Executive



http://branch56.tumblr.com

----------


## CPSparkles

> I don't remember each of these example, but I think you are wrong with some of them. 
> 
> In Superman, Damian was drawn with the same skin as Jon. 
> 
> In the first issues of Robin: Son of Batman, Damian looks more etnich. However, in the last issues, Damian looks as white as Bruce. 
> 
> In New Talent Showcase, Damian has the same skin color as Selina. They don't look brown.




New Talent show case




Meyer



Pham

Selina isn't full white though is she and compare them to Alfred and Bruce and everyother white person in the new Talent showcase and they are brown.

Nope in the later stages of RSOB Damian is still darker than Bruce but lighter than Talia and Maya.

Damian is darker than Jon and the Kents in Superman see below

----------


## Konja7

> I don't remember each of these example, but I think you are wrong with some of them. 
> 
> In Superman, Damian was drawn with the same skin as Jon. 
> 
> In the first issues of Robin: Son of Batman, Damian looks more etnich. However, in the last issues, Damian looks as white as Bruce. 
> 
> In New Talent Showcase, Damian has the same skin color as Selina. They don't look brown.


I would add that Damian doesn't look brown by Pagulayan in Deathstroke either.

----------


## CPSparkles

Gleason



Fawkes



Gleason Rebirth Damian is darker this is even more evident as the series progresses. By the time we get to the Garth issue the difference is more striking.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I would add that Damian doesn't look brown by Pagulayan in Deathstroke either.


Yes he does 



Damian is darker than Slade and Dick [whose is Romani supposedly]

----------


## Konja7

> New Talent show case


Oh, I see that image. I don't see him as brown in this. 

Also, Selina has the same skin color than him in that issue

----------


## Konja7

> Gleason
> 
> 
> 
> Fawkes
> 
> 
> 
> Gleason Rebirth


That's why I say Damian looks ethnic in the first issues of Robin: Son of Batman, but not in the last (in the internal pages, you can see Damian has the same skin as Bruce).

Also, I don't know how the Gleason Rebirth is an example. I mean Damian and Jon has the same color skin.

----------


## Konja7

> Yes he does 
> 
> 
> 
> Damian is darker than Slade and Dick [whose is Romani supposedly]


I start to think we have a different concept about a brown skin Damian. Is Damian really darker in that image? 

That said, in Deathstroke #42, I see Damian as white as Slade. 


PS: Dick being Romani isn't a topic I will enter.

----------


## dietrich

> That's why I say Damian looks ethnic in the first issues of Robin: Son of Batman, but not in the last (in the internal pages, you can see Damian has the same skin as Bruce).
> 
> Also, I don't know how the Gleason Rebirth is an example. *I mean Damian and Jon has the same color skin*.


Na dude they are not the same colour.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Oh, I see that image. I don't see him as brown in this. 
> 
> Also, Selina has the same skin color than him in that issue


As I said Selina isn't full white and the contrast is there in all the other white characters in the issue.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I start to think we have a different concept about a brown skin Damian. Is Damian really darker in that image? 
> 
> That said, in Deathstroke #42, I see Damian as white as Slade. 
> 
> 
> PS: Dick being Romani isn't a topic I will enter.


Well in this issue he is darker than Slade. I'll have to refresh my memory on #42 but this artist has consistently drawn Damian darker don't see why he would change for one issue.

i feel that you are expecting a huge difference in the colouring but why should it be drastic? all I know is that those artists I've listed don't draw him milky white and also make the effort of using a different shade of paint no matter how slight the difference in tone to his Caucasian comrades/bros.

----------


## CPSparkles

> That's why I say Damian looks ethnic in the first issues of Robin: Son of Batman, but not in the last (in the internal pages, you can see Damian has the same skin as Bruce).
> 
> Also, I don't know how the Gleason Rebirth is an example. I mean Damian and Jon has the same color skin.


Damian is Darker in this picture.
Will try an find some scans of pages with Bruce and Damian from the RSOB under Fawkes.

----------


## Konja7

> Na dude they are not the same colour.


Really? 

Maybe it's because I grew up in a contry where being mixed race is pretty common, but a slight difference of tone in the skin does not represent another race for me

----------


## dietrich

> Really? 
> 
> Maybe it's because I grew up in a contry where being mixed race is pretty common, but a slight difference of tone in the skin does not represent another race for me


In real life it doesn't because skin colour comes in so many hues but in fictional work it is one of the methods to visually and easily identify someone as a different race.

Of course it could also just mean the character is outdoorsy or like to tan.

----------


## Konja7

> Well in this issue he is darker than Slade. I'll have to refresh my memory on #42 but this artist has consistently drawn Damian darker don't see why he would change for one issue.
> 
> i feel that you are expecting a huge difference in the colouring but why should it be drastic? all I know is that those artists I've listed don't draw him milky white and also make the effort of using a different shade of paint no matter how slight the difference in tone to his Caucasian comrades/bros.


In Deathstroke #42, Damian's skin look similar to Slade skin. At least, his face doesn't look as red as his face in that image of Deathstroke #35. 

Honestly, when you wrote "certain artists consistently show Damian as a minority", I though you mean Damian looks like a minority. 

Damian in "Robin Son of Batman" look like a minority in the first issues. I think you mean that style.






> In real life it doesn't because skin colour comes in so many hues but in fictional work it is one of the methods to visually and easily identify someone as a different race.
> 
> Of course it could also just mean the character is outdoorsy or like to tan.


I understand that. 

Many examples I just saw it has Damian with a color skin somewhat different to other characters, but I wouldn't say he look as a different race or a minority. 

In the cover of Superman #10 Rebirth, Superman, Batman, Damian and Jon have different tone of color skin.

----------


## dietrich

> Oh, I see that image. I don't see him as brown in this. 
> 
> Also, Selina has the same skin color than him in that issue


Can't see how you don't see this as brown or how you can say that Damian in Robin Son of Batman and Teen Titans isn't a minority.

When comic artist on a tight deadline decides to colour a batkid differently [they are usually coloured and drawn like Bruce clones that it's become a running gag]they are doing it for a reason. When they choose to do it for the bat kid who is most notably in his canon of a different ethnicity [the Al Ghuls are more notably ethnic not like Dick being Romani] then it's more than likely the reason was to shown his ethnic blend.

----------


## dietrich

> In Deathstroke #42, Damian's skin look similar to Slade skin. At least, his face doesn't look as red as his face in that image of Deathstroke #35. 
> 
> Honestly, when you wrote "certain artists consistently show Damian as a minority", I though you mean Damian looks like a minority. 
> 
> Damian in "Robin Son of Batman" look like a minority in the first issues. I think you mean that style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would say it does. To me it does. 

It's the simplest and most logical reason for his "somewhat different skin colour"

----------


## Konja7

> Can't see how you don't see this as brown or how you can say that Damian in Robin Son of Batman and Teen Titans isn't a minority.
> 
> When comic artist on a tight deadline decides to colour a batkid differently [they are usually coloured and drawn like Bruce clones that it's become a running gag]they are doing it for a reason. When they choose to do it for the bat kid who is most notably in his canon of a different ethnicity [the Al Ghuls are more notably ethnic not like Dick being Romani] then it's more than likely the reason was to shown his ethnic blend.


I've never said I don't see Damian as a minority in Teen Titans.

Also, as I say, Damian look as a minority in first issues of  "Robin Son of Batman". However, Damian looks more "white" in the last issues.

I just don't see Damian as brown in the New Talent show case. Also, he has the same skin color than Selina (I don't know if she's mixed race or not) in this.

----------


## Arctic Cyclist

> New Talent show case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meyer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When did Italians stop being white? The retcon of her being Cuban (and Cuban does not necessarily mean brown, many of them are almost as white as the majority of posters on this site) is gone. Her father being a Falcone was established pre 52, sorry I don't know what issue but I do remember that Catgirl (Kitrina) was her little half sister. Batman Eternal established that Leo Falcone was her dad, and he's pretty blonde.

In any case, let me just point out that my Ethiopian and Indian housemates both referred to people of Arabic and Middle Eastern ethnicity as a darker shade of white, and that both men after three years of living in my latitude were pale enough that their families accused them of bleaching their skin. Damian should look like the average resident of Dearborn Michigan in the winter. Or Saladin Ahmed, or the kid who plays Bruce in Gotham except for he should have some Far East features as well. He's mixed race and spends the majority of his time in latitudes with low UV and indoors during daylight. He's going to fade. Everyone does. Seriously, have you not seen how pale the people in Dearborn are? That's the largest concentration of Arabs outside the Middle East and most after a few years can pass for white. 

Which blows my mind, because unlike my latitude, it's safe to expose skin to the elements for several months of the year. Up here it's either frostbite or mosquitos. Or both at the same time.

----------


## CPSparkles

> When did Italians stop being white? The retcon of her being Cuban (and Cuban does not necessarily mean brown, many of them are almost as white as the majority of posters on this site) is gone. Her father being a Falcone was established pre 52, sorry I don't know what issue but I do remember that Catgirl (Kitrina) was her little half sister. Batman Eternal established that Leo Falcone was her dad, and he's pretty blonde.
> 
> In any case, let me just point out that my Ethiopian and Indian housemates both referred to people of Arabic and Middle Eastern ethnicity as a darker shade of white, and that both men after three years of living in my latitude were pale enough that their families accused them of bleaching their skin. Damian should look like the average resident of Dearborn Michigan in the winter. Or Saladin Ahmed, or the kid who plays Bruce in Gotham except for he should have some Far East features as well. He's mixed race and spends the majority of his time in latitudes with low UV and indoors during daylight. He's going to fade. Everyone does. Seriously, have you not seen how pale the people in Dearborn are? That's the largest concentration of Arabs outside the Middle East and most after a few years can pass for white. 
> 
> Which blows my mind, because unlike my latitude, it's safe to expose skin to the elements for several months of the year. Up here it's either frostbite or mosquitos. Or both at the same time.


I live in the UK so don't have a clue what the people in Michigan look like.

Cuban doesn't always mean brown but it usually means darker [as does Italian they have a Mediterranean tint to their skin]

There's a reason why their families accuse them of bleaching and there is a reason why skin bleaching is a thing for people of Arabic and mid Eastern  ethnicity.

Now I know why those DC artists who choose to depict him as same as a bat kid clone do. It's the latitude. That's what they are thinking. That's an excuse I guess. 
it's not that those artists are ignoring it. It's just that those like Gleason who draw him as darker aren't knowledgeable enough or haven't thought well enough on the matter to know better.

----------


## CPSparkles

> In Deathstroke #42, Damian's skin look similar to Slade skin. At least, his face doesn't look as red as his face in that image of Deathstroke #35. 
> 
> Honestly, when you wrote "*certain artists consistently show Damian as a minority", I though you mean Damian looks like a minority.* 
> 
> Damian in "Robin Son of Batman" look like a minority in the first issues. I think you mean that style.


But that is what I mean. Now each artist varies in how dark they make him or how they want to draw him to show him as a minority but that ia what I meant.

----------


## Jackalope89

> I live in the UK so don't have a clue what the people in Michigan look like.
> 
> Cuban doesn't always mean brown but it usually means darker [as does Italian they have a Mediterranean tint to their skin]
> 
> There's a reason why their families accuse them of bleaching and there is a reason why skin bleaching is a thing for people of Arabic and mid Eastern  ethnicity.
> 
> Now I know why those DC artists who choose to depict him as same as a bat kid clone do. It's the latitude. That's what they are thinking. That's an excuse I guess. 
> it's not that those artists are ignoring it. It's just that those like Gleason who draw him as darker aren't knowledgeable enough or haven't thought well enough on the matter to know better.


Very pale. Usually wearing heavy coats and clothing due to the frigid and icy winters in that part of the country. And spending more time indoors, out of the weather. Because there, like where I live, the sun can be shining, and still be below 0 degrees Fahrenheit.

----------


## Konja7

> But that is what I mean. Now each artist varies in how dark they make him or how they want to draw him to show him as a minority but that ia what I meant.


When I say "look like a minority" for comics, I mean someone I can't confuse with a white person (for example: Duke). That's why I was confused with your statement. 

Of course, you don't need to look like a minority to be a minority. So, Damian with slightly darker skin is still a minority (even Damian with white/pale skin is still a minority).

----------


## CPSparkles

> When I say "look like a minority" for comics, *I mean someone I can't confuse with a white person (for example: Duke). That's why I was confused with your statement.* 
> 
> Of course, you don't need to look like a minority to be a minority. So, Damian with slightly darker skin is still a minority (even Damian with white/pale skin is still a minority).


Oh right. 

10 characters

----------


## CPSparkles

> Very pale. Usually wearing heavy coats and clothing due to the frigid and icy winters in that part of the country. And spending more time indoors, out of the weather. Because there, like where I live, *the sun can be shining, and still be below 0 degrees Fahrenheit.*


Well that sucks. Thanks for the explanation @Jackalope89

----------


## Konja7

> Oh right. 
> 
> 10 characters


I don't know what you mean by 10 characters. 


This was the situation:

You say "certain artists consistently show Damian as a minority" and you give a list of artists. 

I misinterpreted you. I though you mean these artists draw Damian really "ethnic" (that you can't confuse him with a white person). I find it weird, because it isn't the case with many of these artists. 

I'm sorry for my misinterpretation of your statement.

----------


## Jackalope89

> Well that sucks. Thanks for the explanation @Jackalope89


Eh. You get used to it. But no problem.

----------


## Jackalope89

> I don't know what you mean by 10 characters. 
> 
> 
> This was the situation:
> 
> You say "certain artists consistently show Damian as a minority" and you give a list of artists. 
> 
> I misinterpreted you. I though you mean these artists draw Damian really "ethnic" (that you can't confuse him with a white person). I find it weird, because it isn't the case with many of these artists. 
> 
> I'm sorry for my misinterpretation of your statement.


Character limit is 10. Under that, can't post. Helps with spam.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I don't know what you mean by 10 characters. 
> 
> 
> This was the situation:
> 
> You say "certain artists consistently show Damian as a minority" and you give a list of artists. 
> 
> I misinterpreted you. I though you mean these artists draw Damian really "ethnic" (that you can't confuse him with a white person). I find it weird, because it isn't the case with many of these artists. 
> 
> I'm sorry for my misinterpretation of your statement.


Just ignore the '10 Characters'. it's not part of my response like @Jackalope said it's just a method used to make up my response to the required minimum for  a post. 

I had to type in the '10 characters' because it wouldn't let me post since my actual comment was too short. 

Aah man no need to apologise misinterpretations often go hand in hand with discussions especially online discussions. No worries.

----------


## dietrich

https://flowent.tumblr.com

----------


## dietrich

http://tomailog.tumblr.com

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/langbuliang

----------


## Jackalope89

Ah, that's awesome. I really miss that dynamic.  :Frown:

----------


## CPSparkles

> Ah, that's awesome. I really miss that dynamic.


Me too. I'm already perpping for when Adventures of the Supersons ends by searching the net for Safe for work Supersons fan comics but sadly not many are in English  :Frown:

----------


## Jackalope89

> Me too. I'm already perpping for when Adventures of the Supersons ends by searching the net for Safe for work Supersons fan comics but sadly not many are in English


About the only ongoing one I know of, is Multiversal Constant on AO3.

----------


## CPSparkles

> About the only ongoing one I know of, is Multiversal Constant on AO3.


Can I have the link Pretty please?

----------


## Jackalope89

> Can I have the link Pretty please?


Sorry, misread. Not a fan-comic, just a fanfic. But still a good one.

https://archiveofourown.org/works/14...pters/33107610

----------


## CPSparkles

> Sorry, misread. Not a fan-comic, just a fanfic. But still a good one.
> 
> https://archiveofourown.org/works/14...pters/33107610


That's still very much appreciated. I don't mind fanfic's either.

Thank you. I'll check this out.

----------


## CPSparkles

https://mw-house.tumblr.com

----------


## CPSparkles

Batman and Son



https://u2333.tumblr.com

----------


## CPSparkles

Soo cute

----------


## dietrich

> Soo cute


That scene with Grundy is very sweet. The story in general was very sweet and touching. A cameo no one saw coming.

lol at the tiny Damian barely getting into the frame.

----------


## dietrich

From the rejected Superfamily animated series





The Pitch was liked by WB Animation but rejected by DC Animation. The fact that some behind the scenes like are trying to get something like this off the ground gives me a tiny bit of hope for an animated series starring or featuring the Supersons besides YJ.

https://www.newsarama.com/44879-insi...lmost-was.html

----------


## Fergus

> From the rejected Superfamily animated series
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pitch was liked by WB Animation but rejected by DC Animation. The fact that some behind the scenes like are trying to get something like this off the ground gives me a tiny bit of hope for an animated series starring or featuring the Supersons besides YJ.
> 
> https://www.newsarama.com/44879-insi...lmost-was.html


This would have been so welcome. I hope we get to see it someday. Looks like wholesome fun.

----------


## Fergus

> Batman and Son
> 
> 
> 
> https://u2333.tumblr.com


This is very nice.

----------


## dietrich

> This would have been so welcome. I hope we get to see it someday. *Looks like wholesome fun.*


I know right

----------


## vantaianphatran

batman and robin, i love both of you

----------


## dietrich

> batman and robin, i love both of you


They are rather Dynamic  :Smile: 

Welcome to CBR

----------


## dietrich

Batman and Robin Moment

----------


## dietrich

Damian and Mum







https://twitter.com/dc_euncho117

----------


## dietrich

Demon's daughter and Demon Prince

----------


## dietrich

You can choose your family but you can not choose your blood





https://twitter.com/dc_euncho117

----------


## CPSparkles

> From the rejected Superfamily animated series
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pitch was liked by WB Animation but rejected by DC Animation. The fact that some behind the scenes like are trying to get something like this off the ground gives me a tiny bit of hope for an animated series starring or featuring the Supersons besides YJ.
> 
> https://www.newsarama.com/44879-insi...lmost-was.html


WHAT!  Why does DC hate families so much? 

This just ruined my day.

----------


## CPSparkles

> You can choose your family but you can not choose your blood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/dc_euncho117


I like this a lot and it's 100% true.

----------


## CPSparkles

> batman and robin, i love both of you


Batman and Robin is awesome.
Both the duo and the books.

----------


## Restingvoice

> WHAT!  Why does DC hate families so much? 
> 
> This just ruined my day.


There's a post on Tumblr by a fan of Super Sons who asked Tomasi when they went to sign their copy. Tomasi had to fight for an issue about family (I forgot if it's Superman or Super-Sons) because the question that DC asked was "where is the fight?" and "where is the villain?"

That's it. DC's definition for a superhero comic is hero vs villain. They're not wrong, except that's the only thing they focus on.

----------


## CPSparkles

> There's a post on Tumblr by a fan of Super Sons who asked Tomasi when they went to sign their copy. Tomasi had to fight for an issue about family (I forgot if it's Superman or Super-Sons) because the question that DC asked was "where is the fight?" and "where is the villain?"
> 
> That's it. DC's definition for a superhero comic is hero vs villain. They're not wrong, except that's the only thing they focus on.


I can see their point of view but surely they can better balance the two.
Hero families are beloved concept perhaps not as much as the fighting and the villains. I mean comics continue to thrive when their families are excluded in majority of cases.

The family and the family members have fan bases. That's a market that DC could also target along with the ones they cater to right now.

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian, Jon, Billy and Freddy



https://twitter.com/rowellcruzart

----------


## CPSparkles

Reluctant Uncle

----------


## CPSparkles

http://paunchsalazar.tumblr.com

----------


## dietrich

Damian has his own card and he's own fund thank you very much. Remember he donated 3mil to the animal shelter and paid 5mil to get Slade off Maya's back.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Damian has his own card and he's own fund thank you very much. Remember he donated 3mil to the animal shelter and paid 5mil to get Slade off Maya's back.


Bruce is very generous with his allowance.

----------


## CPSparkles

Like Father like Son.

How is that cape not a hazard?



Adventures of the Super Sons #7

----------


## Rac7d*

> Like Father like Son.
> 
> How is that cape not a hazard?
> 
> 
> 
> Adventures of the Super Sons #7


He like batman but more regal

----------


## adrikito

> From the rejected Superfamily animated series


DAMNIT.. I was watching the page too fast and I thought that she was NOBODY(maya) and I was watching a fanart..

POOR KENAN.. He lost one excelent chance for him..

----------


## Jackalope89

It just looks like a fun series. Its like DC/WB doesn't want to bring in new fans.

----------


## dietrich

> It just looks like a fun series. Its like DC/WB doesn't want to bring in new fans.


They do they are just doing it the wrong way imo. However they have limited resources and they choose to divert those limited resources into Harley a property that is smoking hot right now. A property they have a clear vision for at the moment.
Superman I feel that DC has their thinking caps on right now figuring out what to do. Which direction to go. The fact that bendis is currently dismantling everything Tomasi and Gleason built up shows that they are not invested in the family direction for the character and he's the big ticket item.  

I've still got hopes for a Supersons cartoon.

----------


## dietrich

> He like batman but more regal


It's the Al Ghul blood in him.

I wonder the country that Talia conquered in RSOB is she still ruling it or is she too busy with taking over the world.

----------


## dietrich

> Damian, Jon, Billy and Freddy
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/rowellcruzart


I want these to hang.

----------


## dietrich

You guys reading Tec *spoilers:*
 So Damian was in todays issue with the Arkham Knight. Yet another would be mentor for our Robin. Want's him to come over to the light. 

A truly enjoyable issue and Damian had a strong showing, lots of panels and was badass. It seems the AK knows a lot and isn't evil just grey. It also seems that Damian is back living at home in this. Solid issue. Recommend checking it out if you can.

This felt like Batman and Robin. It felt good and it had Titus with a toy Batman
*end of spoilers*

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/langbuliang

----------


## adrikito

Another idiot criminal allied with batman villains(I should not be surprised about this *ARKHAM* knight) and he talks as if he was the good person here and the villains innocent people.. 

Who created him? I think that I don´t care about this character or his intentions.. I think that I am not going to want to see him again after this.(like bendis villain "rogol zar")..

I have 2 options for this AK:

*spoilers:*

-ONE ALGHUL Damian COUSIN.. Or maybe another Damian clone, in this 2nd case he is condemned to dissapear and never return..

-Talon.. The character that appeared in one film(batman vs robin) or someone related with the court of owls..

*end of spoilers*

----------


## dietrich

Because Damian likes Basket ball

----------


## dietrich

> Another idiot criminal allied with batman villains(I should not be surprised about this *ARKHAM* knight) and he talks as if he was the good person here and the villains innocent people.. Seems that I will never care about this character(like with bendis villain)..
> 
> 
> I have 2 options for this AK:
> 
> *spoilers:*
> 
> -ONE ALGHUL Damian COUSIN.. Or maybe another Damian clone, In this case he is condemned to dissapear and never return..
> 
> ...


I like him and he seems smart as hell. Lets face it there is truth to what he says. 

Lets no forget the number of villains Batman has allied with the Joker, the Al Ghul's, Catwoman and LOTS of others. This guy is as good as Batman and even though he is trying to make a child solider we are yet to see any die on his watch. 

Batman isn't Superman. He is GREY.

*spoilers:*
 The fact that he knows how the fabric of the Batsuit works means that he has intimate knowledge of the Bat. He is someone very close. I'm not ruling out a Damian clone or a former Robin from an alternate/future time 
*end of spoilers*

----------


## adrikito

But he says himself as a hero or something like that.. Bane or the rest of batman villain know that they are criminals.. 

Maybe alghul is the exception with his plans for this planet and he considers himself as some kind of hero..


I think the same.. This person knows or fought against batman in the past.. Maybe 5 years ago he was a normal criminal who worked for joker and another villains and 4 years ago he started one training to try to fight against batman without work for anyone..

*
BUT HIS HATE FOR THE BATS(Simple bats) IS STUPID.. AND KILL MANY SIMPLE BATS FOR THIS..* When I saw the bats that he killed I lost the interest.

----------


## Jackalope89

> I like him and he seems smart as hell.
> 
> Lets no forget the number of villains Batman has allied with the Joker, the Al Ghul's, Catwoman and LOTS of others. This guy is as good as Batman and even though he is trying to make a child solider we are yet to see any die on his watch. 
> 
> Batman isn't Superman. He is GREY.
> 
> *spoilers:*
>  The fact that he knows how the fabric of the Batsuit works means that he has intimate knowledge of the Bat. He is someone very close. I'm not ruling out a Damian clone or a former Robin 
> *end of spoilers*


The title of the next issue made me wonder; and this is pretty far left field, but maybe Arkham Knight is Jason Todd from the Arkham games universe? At the end of Arkham Knight, he kind of turned a new leaf. No more killing (innocents at least). He would have inside knowledge of how Batman works, has worked beside Gotham's worst before (even employing them), and the part that led me to this, has the "J" branded on his face. 

Of course, I could be completely wrong.

----------


## dietrich

> But he says himself as a hero or something like that.. Bane or the rest of batman villain know that they are criminals.. 
> 
> Maybe alghul is the exception with his plans for this planet and he considers himself as some kind of hero..
> 
> 
> I think the same.. This person knows or fought against batman in the past.. Maybe 5 years ago he was a normal criminal who worked for joker and another villains and 4 years ago he started one training to try to fight against batman without work for anyone..
> 
> *
> BUT HIS HATE FOR THE BATS(Simple bats) IS STUPID.. AND KILL MANY SIMPLE BATS FOR THIS..* When I saw the bats that he killed I lost the interest.


batman considers himself a hero whilst doing the same dubious thing this AK is doing. I don't think the AK has worked with the Joker but I know Bruce has. I don't think the AK is someone who fought against Batman I think he's someone who fought next to Batman.

----------


## dietrich

> The title of the next issue made me wonder; and this is pretty far left field, but maybe Arkham Knight is Jason Todd from the Arkham games universe? At the end of Arkham Knight, he kind of turned a new leaf. No more killing (innocents at least). He would have inside knowledge of how Batman works, has worked beside Gotham's worst before (even employing them), and the part that led me to this, has the "J" branded on his face. 
> 
> Of course, I could be completely wrong.


I know Tomasi wrote Jason as the AK before but somehow doubt it's him behind the mask this time. 

Besides it's been confirmed that this AK is different from the game dude [although the game makers also swore that the AK was a brand new original character and definitely not Jason]

----------


## Fergus

> You guys reading Tec *spoilers:*
>  So Damian was in todays issue with the Arkham Knight. Yet another would be mentor for our Robin. Want's him to come over to the light. 
> 
> A truly enjoyable issue and Damian had a strong showing, lots of panels and was badass. It seems the AK knows a lot and isn't evil just grey. It also seems that Damian is back living at home in this. Solid issue. Recommend checking it out if you can.
> 
> This felt like Batman and Robin. It felt good and it had Titus with a toy Batman
> *end of spoilers*


Tomasi is killing it. Enjoyed the issue immensely and yep it sure did feel like we were back in the days of B&R.

Damian multitasking was cute and we found out what Damian's middle name is  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dietrich

> Tomasi is killing it. Enjoyed the issue immensely and yep it sure did feel like we were back in the days of B&R.
> 
> Damian multitasking was cute and we found out what Damian's middle name is


Who doesn't solve crime while playing with their dogs?

The middle name gag was funny but I want to know who programmed the Bat Mobile with Mr T attitude? That was unexpected and funny as hell.

----------


## dietrich

https://jjmk-jjmk.tumblr.com

----------


## dietrich

We've got the DCAU to blame/thank for this pairing. Beautiful art though



Artist Grassfour on Tumblr

----------


## dietrich

*Love the Cheese Viking sweatshirt*






*Adult Damian*



https://twitter.com/dc_euncho117

----------


## CPSparkles

> You guys reading Tec *spoilers:*
>  So Damian was in todays issue with the Arkham Knight. Yet another would be mentor for our Robin. Want's him to come over to the light. 
> 
> A truly enjoyable issue and Damian had a strong showing, lots of panels and was badass. It seems the AK knows a lot and isn't evil just grey. It also seems that Damian is back living at home in this. Solid issue. Recommend checking it out if you can.
> 
> This felt like Batman and Robin. It felt good and it had Titus with a toy Batman
> *end of spoilers*


Nobody, Deathstroke and now this Arkham Knight that's not that many just a shame that we've 3 questionable mentor types inside  of a few months if we include Jason.

I'll check it out.

----------


## CPSparkles

> We've got the DCAU to blame/thank for this pairing. Beautiful art though
> 
> 
> 
> Artist Grassfour on Tumblr


Ahh this is so sweet.

----------


## adrikito

> We've got the DCAU to blame/thank for this pairing. Beautiful art though
> 
> 
> 
> Artist Grassfour on Tumblr


AMAZING WORK.. I think that with the end of Damian with Djinn I will search Damiraven fanart.. Even if I know that they can´t be a couple.

----------


## Katana500

> We've got the DCAU to blame/thank for this pairing. Beautiful art though
> 
> 
> 
> Artist Grassfour on Tumblr


When Damian eventually ages out the Robin role. i do hope he goes for a green costume which looks like that!

----------


## adrikito

> When Damian eventually ages out the Robin role. i do hope he goes for a green costume which looks like that!


The fans really loved this costume(I too).. I saw many fanarts with Damian wearing that costume..



I am starting to think that* Arkham Knight is* another version of *THE HERETIC*..

Detective 1004(AK reveals his face)

*And what's the shocking secret that Batman never knew about a part of his life he'd taken for granted?*

----------


## Katana500

> The fans really loved this costume(I too).. I saw many fanarts with Damian wearing that costume..
> 
> 
> 
> I am starting to think that* Arkham Knight is* another version of *THE HERETIC*..
> 
> Detective 1004(AK reveals his face)
> 
> *And what's the shocking secret that Batman never knew about a part of his life he'd taken for granted?*


It being another Heretic is defo something I could see happening. 
I've seen a few people saying they think its a secret failed robin we never knew about. But im not too sure where they are getting that idea from

----------


## adrikito

> It being another Heretic is defo something I could see happening. 
> I've seen a few people saying they think its a secret failed robin we never knew about. But im not too sure where they are getting that idea from


There is NO SENSE in hide one NEW CHARACTER FACE.. WHY? Nobody will recognize him.. 

But hide one character that you know(or that you think that you know) has more sense..


Watching his intelligence, leadership, use a sword, interest in Damian.. I think that is one heretic..

Even his words evaluation Damian looked suspicious to me..

----------


## Fergus

> We've got the DCAU to blame/thank for this pairing. Beautiful art though
> 
> 
> 
> Artist Grassfour on Tumblr


They make a nice looking couple and actually work in the shared animated universe but Rebirth TT has soured me on this pairing.

I like that green on Damian.

----------


## Fergus

> There is NO SENSE in hide one NEW CHARACTER FACE.. WHY? Nobody will recognize him.. 
> 
> But hide one character that you know(or that you think that you know) has more sense..
> 
> 
> Watching his intelligence, leadership, use a sword, interest in Damian.. I think that is one heretic..
> 
> Even his words evaluation Damian looked suspicious to me..


Agree it has to be someone we and Damian know for the reveal to work. Heretic is a strong possibility.

Of all the potential mentors. Thomas Wayne would have been the ideal one. It's sad that we didn't get Thomas and Damian [yet]
We've had Jon and Jor El would be neat to see Thomas and Damian. Disregarding the ageing up I give Bendis kudos for making that connection.

Also Thomas and Jor El team up or clash would be welcome.
We've had Superdads,
We've had Supersons
We are about to get Supermums in Leviathan [fingers crossed]
So what about Supershadygrampas?

----------


## Fergus

> It being another Heretic is defo something I could see happening. 
> I've seen a few people saying they think its a secret failed robin we never knew about. But im not too sure where they are getting that idea from


Maybe because the last one was a failed Robin we knew  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dietrich

> Maybe because the last one was a failed Robin we knew


Ha ha ha! I see you got jokes @fergus Implying that Jason was a failed Robin. That crap really has to stop already.

----------


## dietrich

> It being another Heretic is defo something I could see happening. 
> I've seen a few people saying they think its a secret failed robin we never knew about. But im not too sure where they are getting that idea from


Just how many robins has Bruce had? After BRE there might be more potential Robins other than Harper but an actual so far unknown person that was Robin? I doubt it especially with DC still grappling with the issue of too many robins ageing Bruce.

I can see it being a future/AU former Robin though.

----------


## CPSparkles

Demon's Heir First life. Birth, Life and Death







https://neebluarts.tumblr.com

----------


## dietrich

> Demon's Heir First life. Birth, Life and Death
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://neebluarts.tumblr.com


Powerful imagery Sparkles. I often forget about what happened at his birth. Talia is a stone cold mama-jama

----------


## dietrich

> Agree it has to be someone we and Damian know for the reveal to work. Heretic is a strong possibility.
> 
> Of all the potential mentors. Thomas Wayne would have been the ideal one. It's sad that we didn't get Thomas and Damian [yet]
> We've had Jon and Jor El would be neat to see Thomas and Damian. Disregarding the ageing up I give Bendis kudos for making that connection.
> 
> Also Thomas and Jor El team up or clash would be welcome.
> We've had Superdads,
> We've had Supersons
> We are about to get Supermums in Leviathan [fingers crossed]
> So what about Supershadygrampas?


LOL @ Supershadygrampa's 

I too was hoping for Some Thomas and Damian but not sure i want him meeting this Thomas. Kid doesn't need to have one more person he looks up to exposed as a dodgy.

----------


## adrikito

> Demon's Heir First life. Birth, Life and Death
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://neebluarts.tumblr.com


And his mother is involved in all these things, even his death... Something dissapointing.

----------


## CPSparkles

> And his mother is involved in all these things, even his death... Something dissapointing.


Something heart breaking.

----------


## oasis1313

Talia truly IS The Ex From Hell.  She ain't gonna win the Mother of the Year award later.

----------


## dietrich

I find it difficult to hate Talia  because she is a victim just like Damian expect in her case there was no bat family to the rescue and she was in too deep.

I prefer the titles where we see caring loving mum Talia. Sadly DC has been moving away from that for quite a few years.  I like Talia as a baddie who still cares for her kid.

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/Bratni_Duszek

----------


## dietrich

https://hesitant-vampire.tumblr.com


Well ..... technically lil'd both of you have dodgy mums.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I find it difficult to hate Talia  because she is a victim just like Damian expect in her case there was no bat family to the rescue and she was in too deep.
> 
> I prefer the titles where we see caring loving mum Talia. Sadly DC has been moving away from that for quite a few years.  I like Talia as a baddie who still cares for her kid.


In her own twisted way she does care very very much and is very protective of Damian still. Even in Rebirth and Supersons she was still shown as a worried and concerned mum.

----------


## Rac7d*

> In her own twisted way she does care very very much and is very protective of Damian still. Even in Rebirth and Supersons she was still shown as a worried and concerned mum.


she is bipolar

----------


## dietrich

> In her own twisted way she does care very very much and is very protective of Damian still. Even in Rebirth and Supersons she was still shown as a worried and concerned mum.


You've got a point there . I'd forgotten Their interactions from RSOB [where she conquered a country for him and lost her shit when Maya dared to criticise her darling little Demon] 

Supersons [where she shit talked Bruce for attempting to attempting to turn  Damian normal and crushing his potential]

Teen Titans [where she remembered his Birthday unlike Bruce and even came bearing gifts in the form of info on the upcoming hit squad coming for him and other young heroes]

----------


## dietrich

> she is bipolar


It sure feels like it the way different titles and writers portray her.

----------


## CPSparkles

> she is bipolar


She's got split personalities.

DC writers need a guide to characters that all writers are required to consult before writing. All comic writers do.

----------


## Jackalope89

She needs to be the caring, if evil, mother to him. She does a lot for him, but often the wrong kind of "a lot". Like taking over a country.

And, while not immediately related to Damian, what about her relationship with Jason? No, I don't mean the thing that was thankfully retconned out of existence, but since New52 and what not.

----------


## dietrich

> She needs to be the caring, if evil, mother to him. She does a lot for him, but often the wrong kind of "a lot". Like taking over a country.
> 
> And, while not immediately related to Damian, what about her relationship with Jason? No, I don't mean the thing that was thankfully retconned out of existence, but since New52 and what not.


Have they [Talia and jason] had much interaction in comics since new52? I can't recall any. Talia is sort of Jason's other life giver.

The batfamily is messed up as hell.

I love Evil, Caring Badass Mama Talia the most.

----------


## Jackalope89

> Have they [Talia and jason] had much interaction in comics since new52? I can't recall any. Talia is sort of Jason's other life giver.
> 
> *The batfamily is messed up as hell.*


On that, we can agree on.

And I only ask about Talia and Jason because I've been seeing more and more Talia as a tiger mom for both Damian and Jason pop up here and there.

----------


## dietrich

Because Maya needs more love



https://twitter.com/winterRimyeah

----------


## dietrich

> On that, we can agree on.
> 
> And I only ask about Talia and Jason because I've been seeing more and more Talia as a tiger mom for both Damian and Jason pop up here and there.


It would be interesting to see what an interaction between the two would be like. I like to see a one off interaction. Just a one off.
I don't like the idea of Talia being a mum to both or having that sort of relationship [motherly] with Jason for two reasons.

-Them sharing one parental figure is more than enough
- The bat kids have too many inter connecting threads they are outright cannibalising each other which is a big problem right now

I think they had an interaction in Gotham City Garage. I might be wrong.

----------


## Arsenal

> Have they [Talia and jason] had much interaction in comics since new52? I can't recall any. Talia is sort of Jason's other life giver.
> 
> The batfamily is messed up as hell.
> 
> I love Evil, Caring Badass Mama Talia the most.


As far as I can recall, they havent interacted once since Rebirth started.



> It would be interesting to see what an interaction between the two would be like. I like to see a one off interaction. Just a one off.
> I don't like the idea of Talia being a mum to both or having that sort of relationship [motherly] with Jason for two reasons.
> 
> -Them sharing one parental figure is more than enough
> - The bat kids have too many inter connecting threads they are outright cannibalising each other which is a big problem right now
> 
> I think they had an interaction in Gotham City Garage. I might be wrong.


She basically had a motherly relationship with jason throughout Lost Days until things took that very weird left turn near the end. I dont think Jason should have the same relationship with Talia that she has with Damian but I wouldnt be against them having a (mostly) positive one either.

----------


## Rac7d*

> As far as I can recall, they haven’t interacted once since Rebirth started.
> 
> She basically had a motherly relationship with jason throughout Lost Days until things took that very weird left turn near the end. I don’t think Jason should have the same relationship with Talia that she has with Damian but I wouldn’t be against them having a (mostly) positive one either.


I wonder what Young Justice will do

Why didnt Ras want his body

----------


## dietrich

Tom King trying hard to deflect from the F***ery in HIC with some Coming up in Batman likely more useless empty pandering that uses tumblr versions of these characters in his arse of a run.

So here's some art of some of the batfam from an upcoming issue of batman from Janin.  Damian's in it.
Why is Cass using a sword now?
Why is Huntress there and not Steph?
Where are Dick and Jay?

----------


## dietrich

> I wonder what Young Justice will do
> 
> Why didnt Ras want his body


Have they touched on Ra's taking the bodies of family members as vessels in YJ? YJ Ra's doesn't need a vessel just yet so likely why he hasn't been shown trying to jack anyone's body.

----------


## dietrich

SuperSons: The PolarShield Project made the Top 10 best selling graphic's novel list landing at no 8. Honestly a part of me was hoping this version of the boys will crash and burn.

----------


## Arsenal

> Tom King trying hard to deflect from the F***ery in HIC with some Coming up in Batman likely more useless empty pandering that uses tumblr versions of these characters in his arse of a run.
> 
> So here's some art of some of the batfam from an upcoming issue of batman from Janin.  Damian's in it.
> Why is Cass using a sword now?
> Why is Huntress there and not Steph?
> Where are Dick and Jay?


Are you sure Cass is using a sword? Kinda looks like a stick
Must be a “1 purple wearing Bat person with a hood per group shot” rule.
Dick’s busy leading the hit new band “Ric & the Nightwings”
Jason is busy being a productive citizen of Gotham running his own business

----------


## Konja7

> SuperSons: The PolarShield Project made the Top 10 best selling graphic's novel list landing at no 8. Honestly a part of me was hoping this version of the boys will crash and burn.


SuperSons: The PolarShield Project seems to have been well received by kids (the main audience).

So, I suppose it is fulfilling the goals of DC.

----------


## dietrich

> SuperSons: The PolarShield Project seems to have been well received by kids (the main audience).
> 
> So, I suppose you are fulfilling the goals of DC.


How am I fulfilling the goals of DC?

This title was for Kid's  :Confused:  I had no Idea I thought it was aimed at me. I even said so in my review right here on this thread.

Don't care who it was aimed at they would have been better going with the original version which was aimed at everyone.

----------


## dietrich

> Are you sure Cass is using a sword? Kinda looks like a stick
> Must be a “1 purple wearing Bat person with a hood per group shot” rule.
> Dick’s busy leading the hit new band “Ric & the Nightwings”
> Jason is busy being a productive citizen of Gotham running his own business


Yeah it's a sword. The version of the scan on Reddit had a zoom function where you can make out the  handles. I thought it was a stick too but it's a sword.

DC and their quotas.

----------


## Jackalope89

Well, Jason is on the outs with Bruce as a whole. Considering in Red Hood, they last parted with a LOT of tension.
Not to mention the crap that Damian tried to pull not too long ago. 

And Dick, the one who would probably be able to smooth things over, is still busy being a caricature of Jason's character known as "Ric".

----------


## Restingvoice

> Have they [Talia and jason] had much interaction in comics since new52? I can't recall any. Talia is sort of Jason's other life giver.
> 
> The batfamily is messed up as hell.
> 
> I love Evil, Caring Badass Mama Talia the most.


in New 52 Talia brought Jason to the All-Caste, and then during Batman Incorporated he interrupted Batman and Talia's duel to bring her world bomb, already disarmed, in exchange for the antidote for her sword's venom. Since they have a history, he warned her to retreat. 

That's all I remember.

----------


## Konja7

> *How am I fulfilling the goals of DC?*
> 
> This title was for Kid's  I had no Idea I thought it was aimed at me. I even said so in my review right here on this thread.
> 
> Don't care who it was aimed at they would have been better going with the original version which was aimed at everyone.


I'm sorry, I wrote that part wrong. I will correct it.

You know, something primarily aimed at kids can be enjoyed by adults too. It depends of tastes.

I guess they chose a new version for SuperSons, because they think it will be more convenient for their goals. It has a new start (so, it's more accesible for new readers), while it seems to be more kid friendly.

----------


## Aahz

> SuperSons: The PolarShield Project made the Top 10 best selling graphic's novel list landing at no 8. Honestly a part of me was hoping this version of the boys will crash and burn.


Remember those numbers are Novels ordered by stores, not sold to customers.

Appart from this comic book shops are not really the primary market for those books. I mean 8th place on that list corresponds usually to somthing between 2000 and 3000 copies ordered via Diamond, that's very likely only a small fraction of the sales, otherwise producing Graphic Novels would be hardly profitable.

----------


## dietrich

> Well, Jason is on the outs with Bruce as a whole. Considering in Red Hood, they last parted with a LOT of tension.
> Not to mention the crap that Damian tried to pull not too long ago. 
> 
> And Dick, the one who would probably be able to smooth things over, is still busy being a caricature of Jason's character known as "Ric".


I guess Bruce also won't take Jason back so easily after his dubious mentoring, teaching Damian to steal and brutalising him.

----------


## Jackalope89

> I guess Bruce also won't take Jason back so easily after his dubious mentoring, teaching Damian to steal and brutalising him.


To be fair, Jason had thought Damian had just dropped by to talk. And then Damian attacked without provocation. Even then, Jason held back until Damian pulled out that little box thing. And then quickly ended the fight.

And, I'd say it was more of a partnership than a mentorship. Jason fed Damian information as he came across it, and Damian would use it in Gotham.

----------


## adrikito

> I find it difficult to hate Talia  because she is a victim just like Damian expect in her case there was no bat family to the rescue and she was in too deep.


She is one adult now and she is even separated from the League.. Her "love" for Batman(because she wants to kill him) and Damian could not have saved her?

However, against this comment I want to say that we need good female villains(not secondary characters like that *white rabbit*? that sometimes appears as secondary character, I saw her recently).. Redemption is maybe one bad idea for her.




> Tom King trying hard to deflect from the F***ery in HIC with some Coming up in Batman likely more useless empty pandering that uses tumblr versions of these characters in his arse of a run.
> 
> So here's some art of some of the batfam from an upcoming issue of batman from Janin.  Damian's in it.
> Why is Cass using a sword now?
> Why is Huntress there and not Steph?
> Where are Dick and Jay?


One Detective Comics cover? I remember see many members of the batfamily in the next variants..

----------


## Jackalope89

> She is one adult now and she is even separated from the League.. Her "love" for Batman(because she wants to kill him) and Damian could not have saved her?
> 
> However, against this comment I want to say that we need awesome female villains.. Redemption is maybe one bad idea for her.


I don't know about redemption for her, but being more complex then, "Oh, I am so evil! Listen to my evil laugh!" Like caring for Damian in a twisted way (the whole taking over a country for him for example), and even looking after Jason (lets just erase that end part though, shall we? Good) after he came back to life.

----------


## adrikito

Take a whole country for him is not something that I approved.. She obtained one army for the next time disappoint us again.. *Today I protect you, tomorrow I will be your enemy again..*

She is like in the films.. I remember the films and she changed from take care of Damian from deathstroke(son of batman film) to the Heretic film(batman bad blood).. 

Despite Batman and Damian saved her then she returned to her plans and she tortured Bruce few weeks later..

bruce wayne tortured by talia.jpg

----------


## dietrich

> To be fair, Jason had thought Damian had just dropped by to talk. And then Damian attacked without provocation. Even then, Jason held back until Damian pulled out that little box thing. And then quickly ended the fight.
> 
> And, I'd say it was more of a partnership than a mentorship. Jason fed Damian information as he came across it, and Damian would use it in Gotham.


He was beating him when he was no longer fighting and Damian in his mind had a very good reason for the attack. He believed Jason had betrayed them and tried to kill him and his team mates. That counts as provocation. It might turn out to be wrong [likely] when we get the reveal of the actual traitor.

Now because Glass give us a bare bones and not an actually story we don't know how justified or likely Damian's assumptions were. [He could have had very strong reasons or he could just be paranoid but since we didn't get those interactions I can't judge his actions but i can judge Jason beating a no longer fighting Damian as much as I can judge Bruce beating on a Jason who wasn't fighting back]

Was Damian wrong in his actions? Yes. 
Did Damian go about it the right way? Hell No.
Did Jason go too far?hell yeah.
He also threatened to Kill Damian and his team mates [who did not come after Jason by the way] next time. 

Bruce is fully justified in wanting to keep Jason as far away as possible. Bruce might be a shitty dad but he is a shitty dad of a minor and sometimes he remembers that. This could be one such time. It is best interest of his two sons to have some distance for a while.

All we know is that Jason reached out to Damian, gave him information and advice re setting up his prison, didn't see him advice him to steal off from Bruce but we saw him enquire about how the theft was going.

----------


## dietrich

> She is one adult now and she is even separated from the League.. Her "love" for Batman(because she wants to kill him) and Damian could not have saved her?
> 
> However, against this comment I want to say that we need good female villains(not secondary characters like that *white rabbit*? that sometimes appears as secondary character, I saw her recently).. Redemption is maybe one bad idea for her.
> 
> 
> 
> One Detective Comics cover? I remember see many members of the batfamily in the next variants..


Being an adult doesn't erase us from the experiences of our early years. They are called foundation years for a reason. They play a huge part in shaping who we become later in adulthood. By the time Talia left the LOA the damage has long since been done.

no that's from an up coming Batman comic not Tec.

----------


## adrikito

> no that's from an up coming Batman comic not Tec.


Up coming batman comic.. Not Outsiders..

Duke again.. WHY? he has outsiders.. and not Steph again.  :Mad:

----------


## Arsenal

> He was beating him when he was no longer fighting and Damian in his mind had a very good reason for the attack. He believed Jason had betrayed them and tried to kill him and his team mates. That counts as provocation. It might turn out to be wrong [likely] when we get the reveal of the actual traitor.
> 
> Now because Glass give us a bare bones and not an actually story we don't know how justified or likely Damian's assumptions were. [He could have had very strong reasons or he could just be paranoid but since we didn't get those interactions I can't judge his actions but i can judge Jason beating a no longer fighting Damian as much as I can judge Bruce beating on a Jason who wasn't fighting back]
> 
> Was Damian wrong in his actions? Yes. 
> Did Damian go about it the right way? Hell No.
> Did Jason go too far?hell yeah.
> He also threatened to Kill Damian and his team mates [who did not come after Jason by the way] next time. 
> 
> ...


Damian responded the exact same way Bruce did. Both went in looking for a fight, didn't make any effort to talk first and continued to fight against an opponent who made it clear they wouldn't fight back. 

The only differences are that Damian's response wasn't in the heat of the moment and this time Jason eventually fought back. Damian's confrontation with Jason never goes as far as it does if Damian talks to him first or doesn't pull out the random black bat box that provoked Jason to go on the offensive to begin with. Was Jason's response brutal and a bit far? Absolutely but I can't properly judge his actions until somebody reveals what was so important about the box in the first place.

----------


## oasis1313

> She is one adult now and she is even separated from the League.. Her "love" for Batman(because she wants to kill him) and Damian could not have saved her?
> 
> However, against this comment I want to say that we need good female villains(not secondary characters like that *white rabbit*? that sometimes appears as secondary character, I saw her recently).. Redemption is maybe one bad idea for her.
> 
> 
> 
> One Detective Comics cover? I remember see many members of the batfamily in the next variants..


Ya know, I didn't see Batwoman, either.  Not to mention Alfred and Bat-Cow.

----------


## adrikito

> Ya know, I didn't see Batwoman, either.  Not to mention Alfred and Bat-Cow.


I mentioned Steph because.. Her last appearance was many months ago and I want to see her active in one comic again..

I hope that the detective comics variants are not here to cheat me and she will appear during the AK arc..

----------


## dietrich

> Damian responded the exact same way Bruce did. Both went in looking for a fight, didn't make any effort to talk first and continued to fight against an opponent who made it clear they wouldn't fight back. 
> 
> The only differences are that Damian's response wasn't in the heat of the moment and this time Jason eventually fought back. Damian's confrontation with Jason never goes as far as it does if Damian talks to him first or doesn't pull out the random black bat box that provoked Jason to go on the offensive to begin with. Was Jason's response brutal and a bit far? Absolutely but I can't properly judge his actions until somebody reveals what was so important about the box in the first place.


Well I hope Glass decides to gives us to missing details but somehow I'm not holding my breathe.

Damian's response didn't have to be in the heat of the moment

I doubt Jason not being here is to do with the incidents in TT or even his own title [King doesn't care about what's happening in other titles aside from those like Nightwing which are integral to his own story] most writers don't. [If they did Alfred won't have spewed the crap he did in TT.]

I wish it were because it would be great to have Bruce's reaction to the fallout between Jason and Damian in TT.
The family's reaction to Bruce's action's in RHATO.

----------


## dietrich

I don't want Talia redeemed. I like her as villainous just writers quit ruining her character and keep it consistent.

----------


## Fergus

> Tom King trying hard to deflect from the F***ery in HIC with some Coming up in Batman likely more useless empty pandering that uses tumblr versions of these characters in his arse of a run.
> 
> So here's some art of some of the batfam from an upcoming issue of batman from Janin.  Damian's in it.
> Why is Cass using a sword now?
> Why is Huntress there and not Steph?
> Where are Dick and Jay?


How does this even match any of the solicits? Is it a flashback? If it is a flashback, where is Dick? Has Huntress been working with the family? Why is she there and not Kane?

Huntress is at best part of the reserve squad so why is she there and other front line members of the squad aren't? this is yet another dream or something rubbish and pointless to the plot that's gonna curry him favour like that vapid Tec 1000 story that everyone's raving about.

----------


## Fergus

> Because Maya needs more love
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/winterRimyeah


We need more Maya.

----------


## Rac7d*

Do you guys think we will have another jump in Young justice 4?
all those kids, Damian and Jon existing you dont plant seeds for nothing

----------


## Arsenal

> Do you guys think we will have another jump in Young justice 4?
> all those kids, Damian and Jon existing you dont plant seeds for nothing


Probably baky but I doubt Damian will become Robin until the very end of S4 or he will already be Robin in S5.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Do you guys think we will have another jump in Young justice 4?
> all those kids, Damian and Jon existing you dont plant seeds for nothing


Weisman confirmed that there's going to be a time skip on Reddit. He said that the show was known for time skips and that they were eager to mature and move on some character.

Surely there's only been the two time skips so not sure how much I agree that that is what the show is known for.

I'm glad for YJ and the way they include everyone.

----------


## Jackalope89

Even just thinking back to all them Super Babies, the future of Young Justice has me excited!

And I laughed every time Bart chased his dad and aunt around the house. That was just too cute and meta at the same time.

----------


## adrikito

I miss Maya.

----------


## Fergus

> Even just thinking back to all them Super Babies, the future of Young Justice has me excited!
> 
> And I laughed every time Bart chased his dad and aunt around the house. That was just too cute and meta at the same time.


I haven't managed to see any of the new season. Not sure DC streaming is available in Europe yet.

The internet seemed excited about the new additions so I hope that helps hasten their integration into the main cast.

----------


## Fergus

> I miss Maya.


I wonder where and when she'll pop up again? If they had stuck to the original Supersons she could have been part of the cast in the Zoom SS book.

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/OtterTheAuthor

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian, Dick and Tim





https://twitter.com/OtterTheAuthor

----------


## CPSparkles

Adventures of the Supersons



https://twitter.com/gozerdor

----------


## Rac7d*

> Adventures of the Supersons
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/gozerdor


too cute it hurts

----------


## oasis1313

> https://twitter.com/OtterTheAuthor


I sure wish they'd come up with a new continuity where Arthur Jr is around.  We need an Aquababy back!

----------


## Jackalope89

> I sure wish they'd come up with a new continuity where Arthur Jr is around.  We need an Aquababy back!


I think that's what Young Justice season 4 and on is for. They've introduced a lot of Super Babies so far, including both Super Sons. Don't remember if Arthur Junior was there though.

----------


## Konja7

> I think that's what Young Justice season 4 and on is for. They've introduced a lot of Super Babies so far, including both Super Sons. Don't remember if Arthur Junior was there though.


Arthur Junior was there. However, he was much older than Jon and Damian.

----------


## dietrich

> Weissman confirmed that there's going to be a time skip on Reddit. He said that the show was known for time skips and that they were eager to mature and move on some character.
> 
> Surely there's only been the two time skips so not sure how much I agree that that is what the show is known for.
> 
> *I'm glad for YJ and the way they include everyone.*


Right. Especially those characters who don't get much of a chance or are neglected in Comics. Like Harper is already getting a chance in the show. The downside is that you end up with a lot of underdeveloped characters which has been the only critique some fans have made of the show.

It's inevitable when you have such a huge cast and I don't mind since the focus is still on the oG members which is as it should be. They are the stars everyone else is just an extra. I just hope that when Damian and Jon join the show properly they are extra's who get to with the OG cast so we can get a bit more episodes featuring them.

----------


## dietrich

> Adventures of the Supersons
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/gozerdor


I would watch this show.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Right. Especially those characters who don't get much of a chance or are neglected in Comics. Like Harper is already getting a chance in the show. The downside is that you end up with a lot of underdeveloped characters which has been the only critique some fans have made of the show.
> 
> It's inevitable when you have such a huge cast and I don't mind since the focus is still on the oG members which is as it should be. They are the stars everyone else is just an extra. I just hope that when Damian and Jon join the show properly they are extra's who get to with the OG cast so we can get a bit more episodes featuring them.


Well the show is called YJ Outsiders so it's only fair they focus on the Outsiders team [who are fantabulous by the way].
I think that show is well balanced my only criticism is the lack of Ginger Wally.

Wiesman also mentioned that they were working on spin off shows so this might be their way of giving focus to those characters that fans feel are being neglected.

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian and Titus



https://yodtarn.tumblr.com

----------


## CPSparkles

> I would watch this show.


Me too. I want this or just a Supersons cartoon to be a thing. I was excited when he joined DCSHG but that is a female focused show as in the focus just on the female characters [which isn't a bad thing] so that has been hype for nothing.

----------


## adrikito

> Right. Especially those characters who don't get much of a chance or are neglected in Comics. Like Harper is already getting a chance in the show. 
> .


Seriouslly? Even Harper Row is here? 

If Steph has only appeared 2 times.. I saw it in YJ wiki..  
*
I am not watching this YJ season. After 3-4 episodes I lost the interest*

In the end even Duke will appear here.. Something that will not surprise me after see him in one supposed future new bat-serie.  :Mad: Is not enough with Outsiders? and I continue waiting for Steph return..

----------


## dietrich

> Seriouslly? Even Harper Row is here? 
> 
> If Steph has only appeared 2 times.. I saw it in YJ wiki..  
> *
> I am not watching this YJ season. After 3-4 episodes I lost the interest*
> 
> In the end even Duke will appear here.. Something that will not surprise me after see him in one supposed future new bat-serie. Is not enough with Outsiders? and I continue waiting for Steph return..


I would like to see Duke in YJ and the Bat series you are talking about is it Last Knight? That has other Bat character ie. Damian and Alfred.  It's a book by Synder so that is to be expected. 

Steph is already on YJ it sucks that she doesn't have an on going and isn't featured much in the show but that's not really on Duke or Harper.

I'm hoping YJ sheds more light on Steph in the up coming issue or that she gets a save from an unexpected direction a la Cass and the Harley movie.

----------


## dietrich

> Well the show is called YJ Outsiders so it's only fair they focus on the Outsiders team [who are fantabulous by the way].
> I think that show is well balanced my only criticism is the lack of Ginger Wally.
> 
> Wiessman also mentioned that they were working on spin off shows so this might be their way of giving focus to those characters that fans feel are being neglected.


Planning spin offs. Has YJ even been green lit for a 4th series?

----------


## dietrich

> Probably baky but I doubt Damian will become Robin until the very end of S4 or he will already be Robin in S5.


I think he'll become Robin sooner. I also believe we'll get not just a time skip but accelerated ageing of Damian. Tim is already into his teens on the show, no way are they going to skip 10 years or is he going to wear the suit into his 20's.

Don't forget that Damian became a hero long before Jon so they don't necessary have to start hero-work at the same time.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Planning spin offs. Has YJ even been green lit for a 4th series?


I don't believe so.

----------


## CPSparkles

https://sixspence.tumblr.com

----------


## adrikito

> I would like to see Duke in YJ and the Bat series you are talking about is it Last Knight? That has other Bat character ie. Damian and Alfred.  It's a book by Synder so that is to be expected. 
> 
> Steph is already on YJ it sucks that she doesn't have an on going and isn't featured much in the show but that's not really on Duke or Harper.
> 
> I'm hoping YJ sheds more light on Steph in the up coming issue or that she gets a save from an unexpected direction a la Cass and the Harley movie.


I though that something here said that this image was about another upcoming serie.. Last knight?

However, maybe is one detective comics variant:





> Tom King trying hard to deflect from the F***ery in HIC with some Coming up in Batman likely more useless empty pandering that uses tumblr versions of these characters in his arse of a run.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I though that something here said that this image was about another upcoming serie.. Last knight?
> 
> However, maybe is one detective comics variant:


The picture with the Batman Famialy is from an upcoming issue of King's Batman run.
The Up coming series @dietrich is speaking of is Synder's Last Knight which will feature an older Damian and Duke according to Synder in an interview conducted 2 years ago when the series was 1st announced.

The details are on the old Damian Thread.

----------


## adrikito

> The Up coming series @dietrich is speaking of is Synder's Last Knight which will feature an older Damian and Duke according to Synder in an interview conducted 2 years ago when the series was 1st announced..


One older Damian? Interesting.. However, with Duke here I prefer wait until this serie review..

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian and Alfred

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian and Alfred



https://twitter.com/0yongyong0tata





https://otter-the-author.tumblr.com

----------


## Jackalope89



----------


## CPSparkles

> 


Aww Colin. I can't wait for Once Upon a Crime and his return. i really liked his relationship with Damian.

----------


## Jackalope89



----------


## CPSparkles

> 


Lol Dick leave him be. This Robin is allowed to wear a hood. 

This reminded me of when they started working together and Dick won't let him have a hood till he proved he could fight with it.

Great art @jackalope89

----------


## DamianW

1.jpg

Old Damian

----------


## Fergus

> 1.jpg
> 
> Old Damian


LOl. Old Damian always looks grumpy and funny as hell.
I saw a preview of this issue but it wasn't very clear [couldn't make out the text]. Do you happen to have a good source for the full preview?

----------


## Fergus

> Damian and Alfred
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/0yongyong0tata
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This neat. Pennyworth and Alfred.

----------


## DamianW

> LOl. Old Damian always looks grumpy and funny as hell.
> I saw a preview of this issue but it wasn't very clear [couldn't make out the text]. Do you happen to have a good source for the full preview?


http://blogs.slj.com/goodcomicsforki...super-sons-10/

----------


## dietrich

> http://blogs.slj.com/goodcomicsforki...super-sons-10/


*spoilers:*
 So much to take away from this :
1) This is their last adventure? That makes me sad.
2) they are great/grandparents? That's makes me happy.
3) Robin meant so much to Damian he's still wearing the colours.
4) Somewhere along the line the Wayne and the Kent Blood line's merged and we have SuperBat baby eventually. The Kid who is the spitting image of young Damian has heat vision. 
*end of spoilers*

Thanks for the link and welcome.

----------


## dietrich

> 1.jpg
> 
> Old Damian


I love that he's wearing the Robin colours and sporting a Knights cap.

----------


## Fergus

> http://blogs.slj.com/goodcomicsforki...super-sons-10/


Nice one. Thank you.

----------


## dietrich

The preview for Adventures of the Supersons #10

*It’s the runaway train from hell! Superboy and Robin better hold on for dear life as they ride a 20-megaton cosmic engine of mass combustion (that’s a pun!) into their final battle with Rex Luthor! But Rex has got a brand-new army of shiny young super-villains ready to conquer all they survey…will the son of Batman and the son of Superman be enough to stop him?
*

----------


## dietrich



----------


## Fergus

That little Damian looks freaky with the red eyes. Tomasi finally found a way to do what he couldn't in B&R. Give us a super-powered version of Damian.

It makes sense that this their last adventure since Jon gets aged up after this but it also doesn't because what stops them from being a duo like prior? The age difference is still roughly the same.

Why do they stop adventuring?

----------


## Konja7

> That little Damian looks freaky with the red eyes. Tomasi finally found a way to do what he couldn't in B&R. Give us a super-powered version of Damian.
> 
> It makes sense that this their last adventure since Jon gets aged up after this but it also doesn't because what stops them from being a duo like prior? The age difference is still roughly the same.
> 
> Why do they stop adventuring?


Maybe the "last adventure" issue is something symbolic or has another meaning.

This is not really their last adventure, since we know that they will continue to have other adventures.

----------


## Fergus

I hope you are correct and it's not their last adventure. 
I always thought Supersons were pretty safe due to their popularity but this is DC comics and nobody is safe. They have little qualms doing the exact opposite of what fans want. 

Why would they Ric Dick? Why would they throw Wally under the bus? Why would they cancel a beloved and healthy series like Supersons? Why would the use their flagship character to prop lesser characters etc

----------


## CPSparkles

> *spoilers:*
>  So much to take away from this :
> 1) This is their last adventure? That makes me sad.
> 2) they are great/grandparents? That's makes me happy.
> 3) Robin meant so much to Damian he's still wearing the colours.
> 4) Somewhere along the line the Wayne and the Kent Blood line's merged and we have SuperBat baby eventually. The Kid who is the spitting image of young Damian has heat vision. 
> *end of spoilers*
> 
> Thanks for the link and welcome.


Wayne Kent as family in-laws. I like it. Do you think Superman uses his heat vision for marshmallows? 

Jon aged much better than Damian. Must be all that scowling. Ages you  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Interesting and fun looking preview. i don't want this title to end.

----------


## CPSparkles

> That little Damian looks freaky with the red eyes. Tomasi finally found a way to do what he couldn't in B&R. Give us a super-powered version of Damian.
> 
> It makes sense that this their last adventure since Jon gets aged up after this but it also doesn't because what stops them from being a duo like prior? The age difference is still roughly the same.
> 
> Why do they stop adventuring?


That Little Damian looks strange even without the laser eyes. I think it's the smile.

----------


## Jackalope89

> I hope you are correct and it's not their last adventure. 
> I always thought Supersons were pretty safe due to their popularity but this is DC comics and nobody is safe. They have little qualms doing the exact opposite of what fans want. 
> 
> Why would they Ric Dick? Why would they throw Wally under the bus? Why would they cancel a beloved and healthy series like Supersons? Why would the use their flagship character to prop lesser characters etc


Dick and Wally (and that entire generation) makes Batman and his generation "look old". Bendis aged up Jon for shock value after barely having him in the mini.

----------


## Konja7

> Wayne Kent as family in-laws. I like it. Do you think Superman uses his heat vision for marshmallows? 
> 
> Jon aged much better than Damian. Must be all that scowling. Ages you 
> 
> Interesting and fun looking preview. i don't want this title to end.


The curious thing is that Jon is so old. Other stories have implied that he inherited the long life and longevity of Kryptonians.

----------


## Jackalope89

> The curious thing is that Jon is so old. Other stories have implied that he inherited the long life and longevity of Kryptonians.


Well, he's half human. But with things like alternate futures and what not, its not out of the realm of possibility.

----------


## adrikito

You are so cruel *dietrich*. I was watching this topic of-line something that made me avoid to see the old damian image and you added the preview(visible for everyone)..
*
Seems that Bruce or Damian ruined Wayne Enterprises before this..*  :Confused:  He dresses like a normal old man, not like a rich old man like Batman Beyond Bruce..

Seems that he wasn´t able to sold his soul to be the definitive inmortal Batman..

In the end they connected Wayne and Kent families in some way.. Damian daughter/son married his friend son/daughter..

----------


## adrikito

Deathstroke 43 preview:

https://aux.avclub.com/robin-s-sins-...-43-1834376798

----------


## dietrich

> You are so cruel *dietrich*. I was watching this topic of-line something that made me avoid to see the old damian image and you added the preview(visible for everyone)..
> *
> Seems that Bruce or Damian ruined Wayne Enterprises before this..*  He dresses like a normal old man, not like a rich old man like Batman Beyond Bruce..
> 
> Seems that he wasn´t able to sold his soul to be the definitive inmortal Batman..
> 
> In the end they connected Wayne and Kent families in some way.. Damian daughter/son married his friend son/daughter..


Mwah ha ha ha! I know you hated other old man Damian but this one I thought was more positive.

He was Batman until he got too old, he had a family which means he found love.
Damian isn't just a Wayne he's also an Al Ghul who are far wealthier than Bruce so I doubt he's poor. He just dresses like a normal man relaxing with his grandkids. 

Batman Beyond Bruce never got here which is sad. Damian got to have a "normal" life after it all. He became more than crime fighting [Wayne] and taking over the world [Al Ghul]

----------


## dietrich

> Deathstroke 43 preview:
> 
> https://aux.avclub.com/robin-s-sins-...-43-1834376798


The fact that Priest is the one writing Damian's reckoning is the best thing about this.
Already it's looking good with the look back at Damian's childhood a reminder of the environment that shaped him something A LOT of fans ignore /conveniently forget. Talia you bad mum [still love you though] she really is the worst. 

It's a shame that as everyone is busy dog piling of the naming and shaming of mum no one has said peep about how toxic dad is. No one has said anything about Dad's actions or that Damian is just doing as his father has taught him.
Keeping illegal jails
lying to those close to you
using fists instead of words
literally using your team mates 
stopping and starting hearts

All these are things Bruce has done but Damian gets called a Demon spawn for. Nah man that just makes him a Wayne Spawn.

Glass went so far as to have  Alfred who acts as an accomplice to such actions dare to spew sanctimonious bull shit to Damian. My point is it's not all Talia. Damian's actions in the new TT is him mirroring his father's behaviour. 

Rant over.

Looking forward to this. I wish this crossover was longer. I've enjoyed the Priest penned issues over the Glass. DC if you won't give Priest Nightwing can you put him on Damian?

----------


## adrikito

> Mwah ha ha ha! I know you hated other old man Damian but this one I thought was more positive.
> 
> He was Batman until he got too old, he had a family which means he found love.


Less terrible than the previous time that I saw him like one old small man in his last life moments..  :Mad: 

Or not.. Look Bruce and Talia case.. Maybe that happened again..




> Damian isn't just a Wayne he's also an Al Ghul who are far wealthier than Bruce so I doubt he's poor. He just dresses like a normal man relaxing with his grandkids. 
> 
> Batman Beyond Bruce never got here which is sad. Damian got to have a "normal" life after it all. He became more than crime fighting [Wayne] and taking over the world [Al Ghul]


..Maybe Ra´s is definitely dead.. Lazarus Pits cured him a lot of times and I sure that I heard that these pits can cure him forever, someday the pits will fail because he used these pits a lot of times.. But I think that Talia will continue alive(and "young") here.. Her father lived more than 500 years.. She will follow his legacy or even live more..

So, no Al Ghul inheritance for him(Only from Bruce part)

ABOUT BATMAN BEYOND someone from DC said that Terry is not his son anymore for Damian existence... With Damian Beyond existence and this comic active they are still in time to create one Damian daughter.. Thomas, Bruce, Damian.. Is time to change.. One daughter for Damian..  :Cool:

----------


## dietrich

> Less terrible than the previous time that I saw him like one old man in his last life moments..
> 
> Or not.. Look Bruce and Talia case.. Maybe that happened again..
> 
> 
> 
> ..Maybe RaÂ´s is definitely dead.. Lazarus Pits cured him a lot of times and the last time that he died he could not resurrect again.. But I think that Talia will continue alive(and "young" here) here, her father lived more than 500 years.. She will follow his legacy or even live more..
> 
> So, no Al Ghul inheritance for him(Only from Bruce part)
> ...


I wasn't talking about inheritance. I'm talking personal assets and funds. As a kid Damian already had a shit ton of assets not to mention raw cash. He was disowned by the Al Ghuls long ago during the days of Morrison yet he was still able to Pay deathstroke 5 million for Maya's bounty.

I don't think Bruce is the sort that spoils his kids with cash yet Damian was able to donate 3 million to a shelter. He sponsored that global scavenger trip for Bruce and Alfred, bought Colin a sweet bike etc. I think Damian is the sort that would be well invested. 

Sure he would get operating funds from Bruce but he clearly has a personal fortune likely amassed from gifts, stock and assets from his Al Ghul days. Those are his even after he was disowned because they were purchased in his name.

Damian is extravagant and ridiculously generous but I think he is wise enough and selfish enough to know when to budget. 

I also don't think Wayne enterprises is gone because Damian has been shown to have a great aptitude for corporate finances [he sorted out WE finances back when Bruce was gone]  and Bruce had Fox so not sure how it would have gone broke in such a short period of time.

I just think it's his style. He isn't Bruce and not all wealthy people have style [sorry Damian].

I like Damian looking like just another granny you see out there and I like the idea of him having a daughter. I want to see Damian parent  :Smile:

----------


## adrikito

Maya said something about he was using *his money for the research hospital*.. This is Bruce money.. 

However, he still had Goliath and all that place with his old trophies and important relics from the Year of Blood..



I know that he is too smart but.. I still wondering why he dresses and act like one normal man.. Even the kids look like common kids, not one rich man descendants.. 

This story confirms that son or daughter, Talia could not corrupt him/her.. The kids look "too normal"(less now that even the boy has powers), they have parents..

*
ANYWAY.. There are a lot of DIFFERENT DC FUTURES.. This is just another of them..* REMEMBER. TIME IS BROKEN..

----------


## dietrich

> Maya said something about he was using *his money for the research hospital*.. This is Bruce money.. 
> 
> However, he still had Goliath and all that place with his old trophies and important relics from the Year of Blood..
> 
> 
> 
> I know that he is too smart but.. I still wondering why he dresses and act like one normal man.. Even the kids look like common kids, not one rich man descendants.. 
> 
> This story confirms that son or daughter, Talia could not corrupt him/her.. The kids look "too normal"(less now that even the boy has powers), they have parents..
> ...


No my said that he could use that money to build a research hospital rather than pay Deathstroke to get the Bounty off her head ie Damian can use the 5million to help tons of people rather than spend it on her. It wasn't Bruce's money. 

Damian and Bruce don't share a bank account. Damian can't pay a mercenary from Bruce's bank accountant. he also had one private island that we know of, the last gift he got from Talia was a gulf stream. Damian has a lot.

Not all rich people like to dress up. Damian is always dressed in turtle necks like Bruce so i think we expect him to carry on like that but that is broken. Damian isn't Bruce. I like to think that this is a Damian who has found himself and is comfortable with that.

The kids are dressed like all of the batkids aside form Damian used to.

You are correct there are plenty of futures. i like this future. I don't mind Damian not being wealthy so long as he is happy, has love [I'm not just talking about Romantic love], family, friends and enough money to afford chocolate milk for his grandkids then I'm down for it.

----------


## CPSparkles

Deathstroke 43 preview

----------


## CPSparkles

Slade Wilson to the rescue

----------


## adrikito

> Not all rich people like to dress up. Damian is always dressed in turtle necks like Bruce so i think we expect him to carry on like that but that is broken. Damian isn't Bruce. I like to think that this is a Damian who has found himself and is comfortable with that.
> 
> *The kids are dressed like all of the batkids aside form Damian used to.*
> 
> You are correct there are plenty of futures. i like this future. *I don't mind Damian not being wealthy so long as he is happy*, has love [I'm not just talking about Romantic love], family, friends and enough money to afford chocolate milk for his grandkids then I'm down for it.


Like the batkids? hmm... After see them one 2nd time(I only saw them 1 time.. Batman 666 is the only interesting thing that could have forced to read this comic again)  I think that maybe you are right in that.

Yeah.. I prefer live happy as a normal person than be like Bruce in Batman Beyond(without Nobody) as a rich man..

----------


## Blue22

> Aww Colin. I can't wait for Once Upon a Crime and his return. i really liked his relationship with Damian.


Whoooooah wait what!? Colin's coming back!? Like...they finally remembered he exists!?

----------


## CPSparkles

> Whoooooah wait what!? Colin's coming back!? Like...they finally remembered he exists!?


I doubt writers at DC remember him outside of Dini and Nguyen  :Frown: 
He's only coming back for Nguyen's limited series Once Upon a Crime .

----------


## adrikito

DC YEAR OF VILLAIN.. Damian is closely to HARLEY here..

DC Year of villain.jpg

Remember that Lex name appear many times in the solicitations.. He is planning something BIG.. And maybe Damian will team with Harley or fight against her..

Damian appearances in DC Year of villain.

Episode 1.. That pannel.
Episode 2. Talking about Leviathan
Episode 3. Similar to the first image.. But he appears in one image with many heroes here. No signal about the current TT here.. Only Emiko and KF, *and Aqualad closely to KF..*

----------


## adrikito

Episode 2:

dc year villain batman robin damian wayne leviathan.jpg

Episode 3:

DC Year villain heroes.jpg

Man-Bat is now considered good?

----------


## CPSparkles

And as if that wasn't enough possibly villain Damian he's listed as one of the characters who might be turned into the Sercet Six [dark Dimension versionms of themselves in the upcoming Batman/Superman titles.

*Who will it be? I’ve been told by sources that one is Perry White, used to disseminate false information across the world and another is Donna Troy, who used to do the same job in the Hall of Justice.

Similar to the murderer/suspect/murdered list, I understand a number of other suspects will be listed including Beast Boy, Kyle Rayner, John Constantine, Supergirl, Oliver Queen, Ric Grayson, Booster Gold, Barbara Gordon, Damian Wayne, Jimmy Olsen, Plastic Man, Miss Martian, Alfred Pennyworth, Hal Jordan, Shazam, Hawkman, Catwoman, Jon Kent, Wonder Woman and Jim Gordon.*

https://www.bleedingcool.com/2019/04...f-the-villain/

----------


## CPSparkles

> Episode 2:
> 
> dc year villain batman robin damian wayne leviathan.jpg
> 
> Episode 3:
> 
> DC Year villain heroes.jpg
> 
> Man-Bat is now considered good?


Bendis doesn't do a good Damian. He sounds like generic teen no 45634

----------


## adrikito

> Bendis doesn't do a good Damian. He sounds like generic teen no 45634


Someone compared him with TIM..  :EEK!:

----------


## adrikito

> And as if that wasn't enough possibly villain Damian he's listed as one of the characters who might be turned into the Sercet Six [dark Dimension versionms of themselves in the upcoming Batman/Superman titles.
> 
> *Who will it be? I’ve been told by sources that one is Perry White, used to disseminate false information across the world and another is Donna Troy, who used to do the same job in the Hall of Justice.
> 
> Similar to the murderer/suspect/murdered list, I understand a number of other suspects will be listed including Beast Boy, Kyle Rayner, John Constantine, Supergirl, Oliver Queen, Ric Grayson, Booster Gold, Barbara Gordon, Damian Wayne, Jimmy Olsen, Plastic Man, Miss Martian, Alfred Pennyworth, Hal Jordan, Shazam, Hawkman, Catwoman, Jon Kent, Wonder Woman and Jim Gordon.*
> 
> https://www.bleedingcool.com/2019/04...f-the-villain/


I hope that this time Damian is not choosed for this.. We saw one evil damian in METAL, I am tired of this STUPID villain who laughts.. I prefer corrupt Alfred..


MY SECRET 6.. 

-Beast Boy
-Supergirl
-Booster Gold
-Perry White(as the rumours say)
-Miss Martian
-Alfred or Catwoman(the 2nd has more chances)

----------


## dietrich

> I hope that this time Damian is not choosed for this.. We saw one evil damian in METAL, I am tired of this STUPID villain who laughts.. I prefer corrupt Alfred..
> 
> 
> MY SECRET 6.. 
> 
> -Beast Boy
> -Supergirl
> -Booster Gold
> -Perry White(as the rumours say)
> ...


Yeah Dark Universe Damian we already had in Metal so that's been done. I can see Dick being corrupted. That would explain Ric. 
Dick already had contact with The Batman Who laughs and his damian so they've had an opportunity to corrupt him.
The Damian from the dark Universe was killed so it'll be payback for The Batman who laughs turning the original Robin.

The final six will definitely have one bat character. I know he's not on the list but King's Batman has been acted very suspect are we sure he hasn't been corrupted?   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dietrich

> Someone compared him with TIM..


*SCORE!!* 


Bendis is such a trooper. Clearly he's brought his A game trying to improve Damian #notevenclosetobestrobin by modelling him after the #bestrobin. I hope now that Damian's able to pass for tim he moves up to top 4 in Bendis' ranking of his top 5 main continuity robins.

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## adrikito

> Yeah Dark Universe Damian we already had in Metal so that's been done. I can see Dick being corrupted. That would explain Ric. 
> Dick already had contact with The Batman Who laughs and his damian so they've had an opportunity to corrupt him.
> The Damian from the dark Universe was killed so it'll be payback for The Batman who laughs turning the original Robin.
> 
> The final six will definitely have one bat character. I know he's not on the list but King's Batman has been acted very suspect are we sure he hasn't been corrupted?


I can see Dick too... He is not like in the past.. Is more easy capture and corrupt him.. Maybe for this Damian is here, to see his GRAYSON corrupted..  :Frown: 

BATMAN? Unlike WW he is not in the list and... Bat who laughts is another bruce... FORGET HIM..




> *SCORE!!* 
> 
> 
> Bendis is such a trooper. Clearly he's brought his A game trying to improve Damian #notevenclosetobestrobin by modelling him after the #bestrobin. I hope now that Damian's able to pass for tim he moves up to top 4 in Bendis' ranking of his top 5 main continuity robins.


I don´t want to see him "Improving" Damian..  :Mad:  That is imposible with Bendis here.

5 continuity robins? He includes thomas(the character that NEVER worked for batman as robin in the continuity) in this?

----------


## Rac7d*

Damian needs to talk to someone about this Slade issue its getting to be too much

----------


## adrikito

Sorry guys, Damian killed slade... WITH A GUN.. 

Batman will never forgive him.  :Frown:  :Frown: 

*spoilers:*
Is a joke. Another person killed him
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Blue22

Whelp...didn't expect....

*spoilers:*
Emiko to be the one to do it. But I'm glad it was her and not Damian. Not that I think Slade is actually dead anyway.
*end of spoilers*

This is...honestly the best written Teen Titans event since Rebirth began. And yet it's still my least favorite of the three. Outside of his fling with Djinn (that I really like, and hope that it's not ruined by this arbitrary triangle with Crush) I haven't really been feeling Damian in this run. Honestly, I've been more annoyed by him than anything. It just feels like a lot of this story line has been dedicated to teaching him lessons he should already know by now. Even less of a fan of this weird thing he has going with Deathstroke, where...I guess he's supposed to be using him to take out his poorly defined anger at Bruce...and whatever traumas from his past that he still has? 

I don't know. I guess we can chalk it all up to his teen angst or something but I'm just a little tired of this whole "Is he good or bad? Will he kill again? Will he and Batman ever get along?" stuff with him. Especially when it felt like a lot of it was already resolved a long time ago. Things seem to be getting better for him in Tec though. So I guess there is still hope that his current phase won't last much longer.

----------


## Rac7d*

Look at thease boys !!!!

----------


## Blue22

I can't even put into words just how much I'm gonna miss this series when it ends. This and Young Justice are the only current DC titles that still make me smile.

And I really need this lantern kid to not be forgotten when it's all over.

----------


## Jackalope89

> I can't even put into words just how much I'm gonna miss this series when it ends. This and Young Justice are the only current DC titles that still make me smile.
> 
> And I really need this lantern kid to not be forgotten when it's all over.


Well, Bendis already has his own "teen lantern" that somehow hacked the power ring. So, don't expect the poor guy from this series to ever be mentioned again.

----------


## dietrich

> Whelp...didn't expect....
> 
> *spoilers:*
> Emiko to be the one to do it. But I'm glad it was her and not Damian. Not that I think Slade is actually dead anyway.
> *end of spoilers*
> 
> This is...honestly the best written Teen Titans event since Rebirth began. And yet it's still my least favorite of the three. Outside of his fling with Djinn (that I really like, and hope that it's not ruined by this arbitrary triangle with Crush) I haven't really been feeling Damian in this run. Honestly, I've been more annoyed by him than anything. It just feels like a lot of this story line has been dedicated to teaching him lessons he should already know by now. Even less of a fan of this weird thing he has going with Deathstroke, where...I guess he's supposed to be using him to take out his poorly defined anger at Bruce...and whatever traumas from his past that he still has? 
> 
> I don't know. I guess we can chalk it all up to his teen angst or something but I'm just a little tired of this whole "Is he good or bad? Will he kill again? Will he and Batman ever get along?" stuff with him. Especially when it felt like a lot of it was already resolved a long time ago. Things seem to be getting better for him in Tec though. So I guess there is still hope that his current phase won't last much longer.



WOW dude!

1) if lessons were so easily learnt we wouldn't have so many characters and people repeating the same mistakes over and over. Can you point to one character that hasn't repeated the same mistakes over and over.

2) If change was so easy I would have stopped smoking, Bruce would be less manipulative & dodgy and alfred wouldn't be sending random green kids to fight crime.

but the thing I find most offensive is the comment whatever trauma from his past he still has. I work with kids who have been affected as a result of harmful and abusive relationships/ homes/environments. That shit always stays with you. You never get past it completely.

It shapes how they view the world, how they view themselves and in cases it affects their interactions. They might learn how to cope and strive but the effects of the trauma still remains. Moreso in cases where the trauma took place in their early years and went of.

Rant over. That comment hit a personal nerve. i hope you're just being flippant with your words.

Damian like the other bats not named Grayson will always struggles with psychological issue from his past and just like every other Bat character will have stories dealing with themes and arcs we've already seen a few times . This is pretty much a given for any comics character that's been going for a while. 
Also remember it's only been 3 years in story that Damian left Talia and came to Gotham so not long ago that he left the Toxic environment that is the LOA and then a year later Talia killed him 


The thing with Deathstroke isn't that strange considering their past plus I think Damian fears he might be similar to Deathsroke which scares him.

I can see why he would have an issue with Bruce. He isn't a great dad. He is selfish and his love is often conditional same as Talia's.  Damian needs attention, love and approval to show that he is just like his dad and worthy.

Dick is the only one that shown him unconditional love and he isn't around these days.

Slade though is being weird but i enjoy their interactions. Todays issue was fire. I want Priest to write more of these two.

I like Damian when he's kinda grey. Supersons Damian is fun but too kiddy.
I don't mind Damian learning but yep TT seems to be nothing but Damian learning. This current run is doing it better though.
Percy's I wasn't a fan of regressing him to teach him things but it was fun to see him try and fail and try again. I liked that he stuck with a team that pretty much was hostile and ridiculed him [not Kori] but he stuck with it and was professional. That was mature and at least he learnt that you use words when recruiting team mates. Don't kidnap them. 

When you suck at social interactions it's helps to have a lieutenant who has better people skills.
Now he needs to work on not hiding stuff from your team.

----------


## dietrich

> I can't even put into words just how much I'm gonna miss this series when it ends. This and Young Justice are the only current DC titles that still make me smile.
> 
> And I really need this lantern kid to not be forgotten when it's all over.


How many young GL's do we have now 3? The young Justice GL seems interesting and is very young. I want to know more about her. Also what happened to the Asian GL that was introduced/ Anyone one know when his Zoom title is out?

----------


## dietrich

> Look at thease boys !!!!


LOL at Dunderhead. that doesn't sound like Damian but I guess it a kiddish Damian. I'm going to miss this title. It's not as good as the 1st series but it's still so much fun. DC is all too gloomy and angsty of late so it's nice to have a title like this.

----------


## Blue22

> WOW dude!
> 
> 1) if lessons were so easily learnt we wouldn't have so many characters and people repeating the same mistakes over and over. Can you point to one character that hasn't repeated the same mistakes over and over.


Not too many that are as annoying as when it's done by Bruce and Damian. 




> 2) If change was so easy I would have stopped smoking, Bruce would be less manipulative & dodgy and alfred wouldn't be sending random green kids to fight crime.
> 
> but the thing I find most offensive is the comment whatever trauma from his past he still has. I work with kids who have been affected as a result of harmful and abusive relationships/ homes/environments. That shit always stays with you. You never get past it completely.
> 
> It shapes how they view the world, how they view themselves and in cases it affects their interactions. They might learn how to cope and strive but the effects of the trauma still remains. Moreso in cases where the trauma took place in their early years and went of.
> 
> Rant over. That comment hit a personal nerve. i hope you're just being flippant with your words.


Yeesh. Definitely didn't mean for my criticisms to be taken personally by anyone, so sorry for that. Nor am I trying to invalidate anyone's *actual* trauma. But I still mean what I said about how I feel in regards to Damian's character for the past 3 years. Sure a lot of it makes for a more realistic story (and I would never compare or hold a real child, or anyone else going through similar difficulties in life, to the same standards as a fictional character) but realism in this sense only goes so far *in a story* before it starts to get old. I don't mind a lot of Damian's past following him for the rest of his life and having story lines centered around that. But for the character to be around for as long as he has and we *still* have these same, tired "Is he trustworthy? Is he gonna be bad? Will he ever get Daddy's love!?" stories (even though all three of those questions have already been answered...several times), it just...feels like that's all people can do with him. 

That's why I liked his friendships with Collin, Maya, and Jon. That's why I loved the idea of him joining the Titans (even if both attempts left a lot to be desired). Those seemed like natural next steps for him as a person and a hero. He just...no longer feels like the same kid who worked his ass off to earn the title of Robin and the trust of his father, gave his life for his family, came back and had a relationship with Bruce that was better than it had ever been, and went on a life changing journey to atone for his past. I kinda wanted to see things continue from there for him. 

Again, I don't mind giving Damian struggles. Seeing him overcome them before was part of the reason he became my favorite Robin. I don't mind him occasionally relapsing (I actually do like the idea that he'd still struggle with not killing). But this whole "Dark Titans" story line is going a bit too overboard with the whole thing for my taste. To the point where it *almost* feels like he's never learned anything from his time with Dick or Bruce. 

I say almost because, if there is one thing I will praise this arc for. As much as I hate the feelings of deja-vu I've been getting this whole time. As much as I hate about half of Damian's Titans (I could write a full dissertation on why I dislike Wallace and why Damian was in the right for firing him the first time). As much as I don't like Slade's weird interest in Damian...I do actually like *how* Damian is written. If there's one thing that shows some of his growth as a character is still there, it's how much of his arrogance and brattiness has been toned down, and how much he is genuinely trying to do what's right. That is the only thing that keeps me from wishing this whole thing never happened. I just don't want this to be a reoccurring theme with him.

----------


## midnightbunny

I think it's fine for the story to take this route, what with Damian just coming back from an event in which despite the team of heroes best efforts, a planet still got destroyed and then failing to save someone who he was somewhat fond of and finding out the it was because a villain got out without problem. I can understand him questioning his beliefs and morals again when it still results in people getting hurt or killed. 

Like it's a pretty good reason to relapse considering what he has experienced. Though too be fair, i haven't really read a lot of Damian's old stories so I can't really comment on if this story arc is repeititive or not...

----------


## Fergus

So when DC announced a TT and Deathsroke cross over what they meant was a Damian and Deathsroke crossover?

Not complaining. These two bounce off each other so well. It was a good idea to keep the interactions focused on the two. They have an odd relationship under Priest. 

I want to see this strange relationship explored a little bit more.

The end was a surprise. 

The Terminus  Agenda. Damian actually had such a plan which meant he at some point considered killing his prisoners. I don't like that. Also Swerve straight up called  Damian a terrorist.

Shame we din't see Slade interact with Wallace.

----------


## Fergus

> Episode 2:
> 
> Attachment 81822
> 
> Episode 3:
> 
> Attachment 81823
> 
> Man-Bat is now considered good?


Just what the fans have been asking for. More heroes going bad. More Character assassinations

Really Damian isn't this stupid. Why would he even ask this? Does he just assume that everyone in a reddish mask /hood is Todd? generic and Dumb.

----------


## Jackalope89

> Episode 2:
> 
> Attachment 81822
> 
> Episode 3:
> 
> Attachment 81823
> 
> Man-Bat is now considered good?


Man-Bat has been a key player in Justice League Dark. And what's more, the doctor himself isn't evil, its just that when he turns bat, he didn't really have control.

----------


## Mosameen

> So when DC announced a TT and Deathsroke cross over what they meant was a Damian and Deathsroke crossover?
> 
> Not complaining. These two bounce off each other so well. It was a good idea to keep the interactions focused on the two. They have an odd relationship under Priest. 
> 
> I want to see this strange relationship explored a little bit more.
> 
> The end was a surprise. 
> 
> The Terminus  Agenda. Damian actually had such a plan which meant he at some point considered killing his prisoners. I don't like that. Also Swerve straight up called  Damian a terrorist.
> ...


I think the idea of this crossover is just a prologue for the next arc for TT and Deathstroke nothing more.

----------


## adrikito

> Man-Bat has been a key player in Justice League Dark. And what's more, the doctor himself isn't evil, its just that when he turns bat, he didn't really have control.


Damnit.. I forgot it.. I am not watching the serie.

DC damian wayne beyond goliath.jpg

----------


## CPSparkles

Bat Takeout 




https://twitter.com/bloodyword

----------


## CPSparkles

> Damnit.. I forgot it.. I am not watching the serie.
> 
> Attachment 81992


Green suits him.

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian Wayne



https://twitter.com/Akiroshi123

----------


## Pohzee

Not that I had my hopes up for it, but with Gleason making the jump to Marvel, it seems like another volume of R:SoB is unlikely for the time being.

----------


## Restingvoice

> not that i had my hopes up for it, but with gleason making the jump to marvel, it seems like another volume of r:sob is unlikely for the time being.


noooo don't go gleason you're the only one i have zero problem

----------


## Rac7d*

OMG
good by to supersons and goodbye to Maya and Goliath
I am about to have nothing to read from DC anymore, or to say nothing to buy every month

----------


## Frontier

> Bendis doesn't do a good Damian. He sounds like generic teen no 45634


I never really expected Damian to sound right under Bendis. His speaking style is kind of outside Bendis' typical dialogue wheelhouse of quippy, talkative, teenagers. 

I mean, I know this is super-nitpicky but Damian would never say "um."

----------


## Rac7d*

> I never really expected Damian to sound right under Bendis. His speaking style is kind of outside Bendis' typical dialogue wheelhouse of quippy, talkative, teenagers. 
> 
> I mean, I know this is super-nitpicky but Damian would never say "um."


I was at the convention at he prefers tim and has reconfirmed this several times

----------


## dietrich

Sad to hear Gleason is leaving wish him lots of luck at Marvel. hope he gets a writing gig.

----------


## Godlike13

> I never really expected Damian to sound right under Bendis. His speaking style is kind of outside Bendis' typical dialogue wheelhouse of quippy, talkative, teenagers. 
> 
> I mean, I know this is super-nitpicky but Damian would never say "um."


I dont know, I think maybe we give him more then one or two panels to find Damians voice.

----------


## adrikito

> Not that I had my hopes up for it, but with Gleason making the jump to Marvel, it seems like another volume of R:SoB is unlikely for the time being.





> Sad to hear Gleason is leaving wish him lots of luck at Marvel. hope he gets a writing gig.


*Oh.. No... THIS IS RSOB and Maya Doom.. What a disaster..* and the People starting to cry with SS ending *AGAIN*.. Seriouslly? You have like 2-3 more issues and that comic writer is still here.. I waited FOR YEARS for this and I lost this comic writer.




> OMG
> goodbye to Maya 
> I am about to have nothing to read from DC anymore, or to say nothing to buy every month


*Goodbye FOREVER Maya..*  :Frown:   I should have renounced to you after RSOB ending..  :Frown:  I am more sad than after Gotham Academy ending and Maps last appearance..

Goliath is a beast and more easy to use again.. He appeared in TT and Batman Beyond.. Maya only with Gleason..

----------


## Jackalope89

You shall be missed Gleason. 

RIP Super Sons, Maya, Kathy, and Goliath.

----------


## Frontier

> I was at the convention at he prefers tim and has reconfirmed this several times


I mean...I don't think having favorites should prevent being able to write the other Robins well, but that's just me.



> I don’t know, I think maybe we give him more then one or two panels to find Damian’s voice.


Fair enough.

----------


## adrikito

Detective Comics 1003 preview.. I like this image:

https://www.cbr.com/preview-detective-comics-1003/

Detective comics 1003 Damian Robin Symbol.jpg

----------


## Mosameen

Detective comics #1003  preview
That B&R throwback.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Sad to hear Gleason is leaving wish him lots of luck at Marvel. hope he gets a writing gig.


He got an Artist gig on Spiderman.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Detective comics #1003  preview
> That B&R throwback.


Lol @ one of Damian's-dropping-off-the-grid-tantrum

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/OtterTheAuthor

----------


## DamianW

> You shall be missed Gleason. 
> 
> RIP Super Sons, Maya, Kathy, and Goliath.


And Bizarro Boyz.

----------


## DamianW

9b0190510fb30f242243554ec695d143ac4b032e.jpg

I still don't know who the hell you are and I really don't care.

----------


## CPSparkles

> 9b0190510fb30f242243554ec695d143ac4b032e.jpg
> 
> I still don't know who the hell you are and I really don't care.


A woman! I didn't see that coming.

----------


## adrikito

> 9b0190510fb30f242243554ec695d143ac4b032e.jpg
> .


Is a woman... I was  not expecting this.. GOODBYE DAMIAN CLON THEORY..

However, *BATMAN needs more women villains..

The only importants that I remember are Talia and Poison Ivy*.. Shiva is inactive and is less important..

Catwoman(maybe Lex chanches that) and Harley are neutral(with her current fame I can´t see DC making her a villain with a gang) and Shiva..

----------


## Darkcrusade25

Im glad Tomasi was able to bring Damian for this. Like an unofficial batman and Robin book. Leaving all the Batman and Robin edge in the King and Glass books.

----------


## adrikito

> Im glad Tomasi was able to bring Damian for this. Like an unofficial batman and Robin book. Leaving all the Batman and Robin edge in the King and Glass books.


Batman and Robin appeared as a team in Deathstroke too.

----------


## dietrich

Tec really hit the spot. batman and Robin together again. Not sure how I feel about the reveal but I'm all for Bruce and Damian's relationship in this.

I wonder when this is on the timeline? before or after Deathstroke?

----------


## Konja7

About Damian in Tec, it seems he has blue eyes again, right?

It is not so clear because there is not much focus on his face when he doesn't use the domino mask, but his eyes seem to be blue.

----------


## Blue22

Holy shit, I missed these two together. Thank you Tomasi! *Thank you*!

----------


## dietrich

> Holy shit, I missed these two together. Thank you Tomasi! *Thank you*!


I know right? I didn't realise how much I've missed them till I read this.

----------


## Blue22

I was ready to wipe my hands clean of DC for a bit once Super Sons ended (like I did with Marvel during all that Terrigen Mist nonsense). But I think Tec and Young Justice might give me my reasons to stick around.

----------


## dietrich

> I was ready to wipe my hands clean of DC for a bit once Super Sons ended (like I did with Marvel during all that Terrigen Mist nonsense). But I think Tec and Young Justice might give me my reasons to stick around.


Amazing how much thing's have fallen apart since Rebirth began.

----------


## Fergus

Tomasi bringing back Batman and Robin to the BatBooks. Good stuff.

Solid issue. Didn't see that reveal coming.

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/cacacerulean




https://twitter.com/nockuth

----------


## CPSparkles

Strong B&R vibes with tec. I hope that continues.

Loved the dynamic between Bruce and Damian. I liked the fact that the relationship was a perfect balance of professional and familial.

I didn't see the AK being a woman coming but I'm all for it. Like Adrikito said the batverse is severely lacking in female baddies and it's cool to see the Arkham family get explored.

Bruce letting Damian drive the Batsub was cool 


and loved the reminder of Damian being artistic

----------


## adrikito

> I didn't see the AK being a woman coming but I'm all for it. Like Adrikito said the batverse is severely lacking in female baddies and it's cool to see the Arkham family get explored.
> 
> Bruce letting Damian drive the Batsub was cool 
> 
> 
> and loved the reminder of Damian being artistic


If DC makes her one worth villain I support add this AK as another Bat-female villain..

The Artist Damian.. That reminds me RSOB..  :Frown:

----------


## adrikito

Time to add more comments in this topic.

TEEN TITANS 30 PREVIEW:

https://www.newsarama.com/45152-teen...review.html#s1

----------


## Jackalope89

> If DC makes her one worth villain I support add this AK as another Bat-female villain..
> 
> The Artist Damian.. That reminds me RSOB..


What's more, while she's harsh, she goes pretty far to avoid killing people, even by accident. And made examples of her forces that tried to kill Damian at that. So, she's not exactly a murderous psychopath.

----------


## dietrich

[B][U]


> Time to add more comments in this topic.
> 
> TEEN TITANS 30 PREVIEW:
> 
> https://www.newsarama.com/45152-teen...review.html#s1




I honestly expected them to be more pissed off / shocked.

They were just attacked by a bunch of baddies that their Team leader  brought in and housed under their home!

And a man just died?! I expected more of a reaction.

Kids these days!


[perhaps this just the calm before the storm ?]

----------


## DamianW

I was shocked by Djinn's huge head.

----------


## Rac7d*

> I was shocked by Djinn's huge head.


The art from the last couple of issues has been a choice

----------


## Blue22

Just the last couple of issues? The art for this whole run has always gone back and forth between good and "holy shit, what's wrong with everyone's lips!?"

----------


## CPSparkles

I like his art though i think this artist is better with adults. He's the guy that does Batman Beyond and he did Nightwing. 

I really like his Adult Damian in Batman Beyond.

----------


## adrikito

I am surprised to see that Damian was not in Batman Hush trailer.. Seems that he has less revelance in this film than Nightwing..

----------


## Rac7d*

> I am surprised to see that Damian was not in Batman Hush trailer.. Seems that he has less revelance in this film than Nightwing..


He was, he will be taking over Tim roles since he is robin now

----------


## adrikito

> He was, he will be taking over Tim roles since he is robin now


I was talking about the new trailer.. 

Not this..A trailer that I never saw before.. 

THANKS but I knew that he is going to appear in the movie in wikipedia Damian appears with the important characters in this film.

----------


## dietrich

*Robin Damian Wayne*






https://twitter.com/no_CH_ka






https://twitter.com/sheilalvl

----------


## dietrich

> I am surprised to see that Damian was not in Batman Hush trailer.. Seems that he has less revelance in this film than Nightwing..


Robin's part in The Hush isn't that big.  

The hoopla some are making about Damian taking Tim's role making it seem like it's a huge role when it's just a minor role.

There are lots more relevant characters to the story than Robin so it's expected that they be the focus.

----------


## dietrich

The SuperSons




https://twitter.com/langbuliang

----------


## DamianW

Is Damian not a vegetarian after new52?

----------


## Fergus

> Is Damian not a vegetarian after new52?


Depends on his writer. In Tomasi's B&R he wasn't.

----------


## dietrich

Batman/TMNT was awesome!

The Robin v Turtles fight is amazing. I hope we get more from this universe.

It was much darker than I expected from a turtles cartoon/movie... which was a treat.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Batman/TMNT was awesome!
> 
> The Robin v Turtles fight is amazing. I hope we get more from this universe.
> 
> It was much darker than I expected from a turtles cartoon/movie... which was a treat.


Is this not coming to DCUNIVERSE, I need to know if i would be wasting money on a physical release

I hope this team doesnt break up and not jsut becasue djinn and crush will get lost in limbo if they do

----------


## DamianW

I hope the team break up. No one respects robin.

----------


## Blue22

I'm so torn. There are things about this run that I like (Djinn, Crush, even Emiko's grown on me. The writing is great. And sometimes the character interactions can be really good). I even liked this latest issue. But...the things that I dislike about it still outweigh what I like. I know these Titans likely aren't going anywhere anytime soon and I can accept that now. But if they did break up here, you wouldn't hear me complaining. The good stuff keeps me from outright hating this. But the bad keeps me from really being as invested as I was with Damian's other team (which is REALLY saying something because that run had A LOT of issues too)




> I hope the team break up. No one respects robin.


To be fair, Damian doesn't act like he respects most of them either. That's what most of their problems come down to. Damian's pulling a Bruce and doing things behind his team's back because he thinks he knows better than everyone else. He really is his father's son XD

----------


## dietrich

I just want some resolution on threads Glass has left hanging. The Other
Jason
Who Betrayed them
The Prison

I mean they all knew Damian was looking to do things differently. That was in the mission statement he laid out when he recruited them. I'd like to know what they thought he meant by that.

----------


## dietrich

> Is this not coming to DCUNIVERSE, I need to know if i would be wasting money on a physical release
> 
> I hope this team doesnt break up and not jsut becasue djinn and crush will get lost in limbo if they do


I'm not sure.

----------


## dietrich

A new pet




https://twitter.com/glitter_dc

----------


## adrikito

> I hope the team break up.


Is not the kind of chapter that I enjoyed.. All discussions.. But.. Nothing against this comic..




> No one respects robin .


You saw the first Percy TT appearance in Supersons and Damian transformed in one old man? This is called *NO RESPECT HIM.*

What happened here is Damian lies fault and.. That Crush loves Djinn and that she saw him as a rival(despite he never kissed her) during long time..



*GUYS...* *I am not interested in one Batman&Robin live action film anymore... With this batman never:*  :Mad: 

https://community.cbr.com/showthread...-action-Batman

----------


## Grandmaster_J

> You saw the first Percy TT appearance in Supersons and Damian transformed in one old man? This is called *NO RESPECT HIM.*


Sorry, but I thought that was hilarious.

----------


## shadow6743

> Sorry, but I thought that was hilarious.


Same, I love the Damian but, that does not mean that he can't be made fun of. It is boring to have the character presented as badass and perfect all the time.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Same, *I love the Damian but, that does not mean that he can't be made fun of. It is boring to have the character presented as badass and perfect all the time.*


Agreed. 

10 characters

----------


## CPSparkles

Teen Titans August Solicits




TEEN TITANS #33 
written by ADAM GLASS
art by SEAN CHEN
cover by BERNARD CHANG
variant cover by ALEX GARNER
In the wake of the Terminus Agenda and Crush’s first encounter with Lobo, the Teen Titans begin again at Mercy Hall with a new mission and a new lease on life. But just when they catch their first break in ages in their hunt for the Other, Robin confirms that the person who let his prisoners escape…was one of his teammates. As Robin’s hunt for the mole begins, Lobo accepts a gift from Lex Luthor…and an unholy alliance is born!
ON SALE 08.21.19
$3.99 US | 32 PAGES
FC | RATED T
This issue will ship with two covers.
Please see the order form for details.

----------


## CPSparkles

SUPER SONS BOOK TWO: THE FOXGLOVE MISSION TP
written by RIDLEY PEARSON
art and cover by ILE GONZALEZ
In the aftermath of The PolarShield Project, Jon Kent and Damian Ian Wayne, the respective sons of Superman and Batman, are on the run! With their hometown in ruins, and in the absence of their heroic fathers, Jon and Ian are on a mission to find a sample of the deadly virus thats threatening Wyndemere and Jons mother, Lois Lane. Meanwhile, Candace follows clues that hold the key to her destiny, and her journey is filled with twists and turns as she unlocks powerful abilities she never knew existed. While their quests threaten to divide the three of them, its only through teamwork and trust that they can succeed.
The Foxglove Mission is the rare sequel that takes everything readers love about the Super Sons and raises the stakes without losing any of the charm or sense of wonder. Join New York Times bestselling author Ridley Pearson (Kingdom Keepers) and artist Ile Gonzalez as they introduce new settings, new allies and villains, and an all-new adventure in this latest action-packed chapter!
ON SALE 10.30.19
$9.99 US | 5.5 x 8 | 160 PAGES

----------


## shadow6743

I have been looking through the issues, and I think that the mole may be Emiko. Like does anyone else think it works out a little too perfectly that she kills Deathstroke after he tells Damian that one of his teammates released the prisoners? Also, before I thought it could have been Djinn but, one Glass looks like he has more than enough storylines for her character; also, he set her up for a love triangle. Roundhouse could be interesting since we don't know much about his past. Wally is also a possible suspect since he has worked with Deathstroke before and Glass hasn't given him much to do in his run so far. 

But, if I was placing a bet, I think the mole is Emiko.

----------


## Korath

> Sorry, but I thought that was hilarious.


I hated it and it cemented my distaste for all things Supersons. It was over the top ridiculous and made only to prop Jon by throwing Damian under the bus.

----------


## dietrich

I didn't mind Old Man Damian but I always felt that the 1st Supersons Series toss the piss too much. Poking fun at Damian to prop Jon but the 2nd series Tomasi cut the crap and things got better.

----------


## dietrich

> I have been looking through the issues, and I think that the mole may be Emiko. Like does anyone else think it works out a little too perfectly that she kills Deathstroke after he tells Damian that one of his teammates released the prisoners? Also, before I thought it could have been Djinn but, one Glass looks like he has more than enough storylines for her character; also, he set her up for a love triangle. Roundhouse could be interesting since we don't know much about his past. Wally is also a possible suspect since he has worked with Deathstroke before and Glass hasn't given him much to do in his run so far. 
> 
> But, if I was placing a bet, I think the mole is Emiko.


I'm just glad we are getting back to this story. For  a sec I feared Glass had abandoned it.

I still  think Djinn is the mole. Emi we know her background and I don't see why she will go over to the bad side.

Djinn  on the other hand is unknown and is more likely to have such connections.

We do have a love triangle only 2 people are of it. Damian is 100% oblivious to all that stuff happening around him. I cracked up when Jealous Crush was fuming because Damian had hurt Djinn who clearly has feelings for him and Damian was "Who?"

----------


## CPSparkles

Pokemon Lets Go




https://twitter.com/0yongyong0tata

----------


## CPSparkles

Umberlla Academy Number 5 and The SuperSons










https://twitter.com/glitter_dc

----------


## CPSparkles

> I'm just glad we are getting back to this story. For  a sec I feared Glass had abandoned it.
> 
> I still  think Djinn is the mole. Emi we know her background and I don't see why she will go over to the bad side.
> 
> Djinn  on the other hand is unknown and is more likely to have such connections.
> 
> We do have a love triangle only 2 people are of it. Damian is 100% oblivious to all that stuff happening around him. I cracked up when Jealous Crush was fuming because Damian had hurt Djinn who clearly has feelings for him and Damian was "Who?"


He is clueless. He  is also just 13.




lol If looks could kill

----------


## adrikito

Seems that the solicitations are finally out..

WTF.. *That Fake Damian again?*  :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## Arsenal

> I'm just glad we are getting back to this story. For  a sec I feared Glass had abandoned it.
> 
> I still  think Djinn is the mole. Emi we know her background and I don't see why she will go over to the bad side.
> 
> Djinn  on the other hand is unknown and is more likely to have such connections.
> 
> We do have a love triangle only 2 people are of it. Damian is 100% oblivious to all that stuff happening around him. I cracked up when Jealous Crush was fuming because Damian had hurt Djinn who clearly has feelings for him and Damian was "Who?"


Could be a Clone Roy from YJ type of deal where the mole doesn’t know they’re the mole.

----------


## shadow6743

If the mole is Djinn I think that would be the case. Because she enjoys being on the Teen Titans and views them as friends. Also, Djinn throughout the run has been taken control of. Although, I kind of think Djinn is a red herring because if she is the mole glass makes it obvious. I think the mole could easily be Kid Flash, not because he gone to the dark side but because of his problems with the prison. Also, notice what Deathstroke says I see you standing in the shadows Djinn typically is floating. Also, Wally has a past with Deathstroke, then again it could be Crush out of jealousy.

----------


## Rac7d*

> If the mole is Djinn I think that would be the case. Because she enjoys being on the Teen Titans and views them as friends. Also, Djinn throughout the run has been taken control of. Although, I kind of think Djinn is a red herring because if she is the mole glass makes it obvious. I think the mole could easily be Kid Flash, not because he gone to the dark side but because of his problems with the prison. Also, notice what Deathstroke says I see you standing in the shadows Djinn typically is floating. Also, Wally has a past with Deathstroke, then again it could be Crush out of jealousy.


Kid flash has already been there done that with deathstroke
so nah 
its not crush
Emiko...... doubt it
so who does that leave?

----------


## shadow6743

> Kid flash has already been there done that with deathstroke
> so nah 
> its not crush
> Emiko...... doubt it
> so who does that leave?


I forgot about Roundhouse we don't really know much about him. But, my first guess is its Djinn being controlled by someone.

----------


## Grandmaster_J

> If the mole is Djinn I think that would be the case. Because she enjoys being on the Teen Titans and views them as friends. Also, Djinn throughout the run has been taken control of. Although, I kind of think Djinn is a red herring because if she is the mole glass makes it obvious. I think the mole could easily be Kid Flash, not because he gone to the dark side but because of his problems with the prison. Also, notice what Deathstroke says I see you standing in the shadows Djinn typically is floating. Also, Wally has a past with Deathstroke, then again it could be Crush out of jealousy.


The mole would have to be someone who is closest to Damian on this team or with prior knowledge of the prison, meaning it could only be Djinn or Emi. Djinn there's already enough mystery surrounding her character, past, Elias, plenty of story telling that can be done with her without also making her a mole. Emi on the other hand never truly wanted to be on this team, only joined for one goal. The Other. She's the only one who's known about this prison from the very beginning along side Damian, it can very well be speculated that her obsession with capturing the Other might make her cross the line which she already has with her character coldness, and shooting Deathstroke. That could've been just to cover her own tracks, so she's my primary suspect. Djinn is just way too obvious and I agree she's a red herring.

----------


## shadow6743

> The mole would have to be someone who is closest to Damian on this team or with prior knowledge of the prison, meaning it could only be Djinn or Emi. Djinn there's already enough mystery surrounding her character, past, Elias, plenty of story telling that can be done with her without also making her a mole. Emi on the other hand never truly wanted to be on this team, only joined for one goal. The Other. She's the only one who's known about this prison from the very beginning along side Damian, it can very well be speculated that her obsession with capturing the Other might make her cross the line which she already has with her character coldness, and shooting Deathstroke. That could've been just to cover her own tracks, so she's my primary suspect. Djinn is just way too obvious and I agree she's a red herring.


I completely agree also we look at the death of Lady Vic noticed the weapons used in her murder. They look rather similar to weapons that Emiko's mother used. Also if Djinn was involved there would be no need for the weapons or the explosives making me think the mole has to be a human. Lastly, Emiko did not really have a real reason to kill Deathstroke during his fight with Damian. Deathstroke probably would have left, but the moment when Slade was about to reveal a mole was on the team that is when Emiko shot him.

Djinn's interactions with Damian focus on building a relationship with him based on a crush. Also, if she was the mole why would she possibly threaten getting future information by being upset with Robin and not only refusing to fight her teammates but, also saying that she will not fight them and if they continue fighting she will end the conflict. 

A spy works better if everyone is not on the same page. But, Emiko from the beginning seemed to not want her teammates to not only build relationships with her but each other, think back to how she treated Djinn at the start of the series. Some of that could have been looking out for Damian but now it seems it's more like she did not want anyone else influencing him. Therefore the mole has to be Emiko.

----------


## dietrich

I'm really hoping it's not Emiko. Not just because I like her more but because it doesn't seem to be in character.

The weapons used to kill Lady Vic could also be a ruse.
I like the idea of the mole not knowing that they are compromised.

----------


## Katana500

Why would Emiko want to release the prisoners though. If her main goal is to get the Other I dont see how that helps her accomplish that

----------


## Arsenal

If she’s compromised, she might not even know she did it.

----------


## shadow6743

Remember all the prisoners are not released. Also, Emiko's goals may not be as clear cut as we think they are. Why, kill Deathstroke? Emiko is not a character who does things without reason. Deathstroke would have won had Damian killed him, but it was clear Damian was not going to make that choice. Deathstroke probably would have just left to escape the cops. I don't know why Emiko would release some of the prisoners yet, but her killing of Deathstroke when he knew who the mole was a little too suspicious. Also, I don't think its Djinn if anything she is a red herring. But, I do think it would be interesting if it was Roundhouse was the mole Glass has not really used him. But, Emiko right now is the main suspect but, it does not mean she did it willingly she wouldn't be the first Red Arrow to be forced to be a mole. In fact, who ever the mole is at this point I don't think they did anything willingly based on Glass' writing.

----------


## Katana500

> Remember all the prisoners are not released. Also, Emiko's goals may not be as clear cut as we think they are. Why, kill Deathstroke? Emiko is not a character who does things without reason. Deathstroke would have won had Damian killed him, but it was clear Damian was not going to make that choice. Deathstroke probably would have just left to escape the cops. I don't know why Emiko would release some of the prisoners yet, but her killing of Deathstroke when he knew who the mole was a little too suspicious. Also, I don't think its Djinn if anything she is a red herring. But, I do think it would be interesting if it was Roundhouse was the mole Glass has not really used him. But, Emiko right now is the main suspect but, it does not mean she did it willingly she wouldn't be the first Red Arrow to be forced to be a mole. In fact, who ever the mole is at this point I don't think they did anything willingly based on Glass' writing.


I kinda got the impression she killed Deathstroke to stop Damian from falling and doing the deed. 

I'm certainly very interested to see who the mole will be!

----------


## shadow6743

I thought that at first too. But when you see Emiko after Deathstroke is shot, she is clearly waiting for the shot. If she was worried about Damian killing she could easily see that was not going to happen. Damian put the gun down, he wasn't going to shoot. Those panels are less about protecting Damian and more about protecting secrets that Slade could have revealed. Either way I am excited for the coming issues.

----------


## sifighter

Honestly my thought is don’t assume the mole is working for a villain. I feel that would be to obvious, especially with the Year of the Villain stuff happening. I mean what if one of them is just really uncool with putting prisoners underground and rats Damian out to his dad and the Justice League. It would still do the same amount of damage but creates a more interesting story of Damian having to deal with the consequences of this run.

----------


## dietrich

> Honestly my thought is don’t assume the mole is working for a villain. I feel that would be to obvious, especially with the Year of the Villain stuff happening. I mean what if one of them is just really uncool with putting prisoners underground and rats Damian out to his dad and the Justice League. It would still do the same amount of damage but creates a more interesting story of Damian having to deal with the consequences of this run.


I assumed the mole was working for a villain because of the Lady Vic incident and the team nearly getting offed in that explosion that trapped them underground.

I don't know how much damage it will do rating Damian out to Bruce and the League seeing as Bruce has his own secret jail. 

I would have liked more of an exploration of the "Breaking them down to build them back up" Damian proposed.

Plus it seems Damian is back on good terms with Bruce in Tec and I don't get how.

----------


## adrikito

Emiko killed Slade.. Better use the INNOCENT roundhouse in this.

----------


## sifighter

> I assumed the mole was working for a villain because of the Lady Vic incident and the team nearly getting offed in that explosion that trapped them underground.
> 
> I don't know how much damage it will do rating Damian out to Bruce and the League seeing as Bruce has his own secret jail. 
> 
> I would have liked more of an exploration of the "Breaking them down to build them back up" Damian proposed.
> 
> Plus it seems Damian is back on good terms with Bruce in Tec and I don't get how.


I mean even if Damian is good with Bruce and Bruce can accept it, I doubt the rest of the League would be anywhere ok with what Damian has been doing. Not to mention one of his teammates under his watch did kill someone, even if it was deathstroke I still see that causing some issues.

I could see it the mole in a case where someone went to the league being either Roundhouse or Kid Flash.

----------


## CPSparkles

Superdads and Supersons



https://twitter.com/baskinrobins69

----------


## CPSparkles

Stay Away From My Friend










https://twitter.com/blustiards_exe

----------


## CPSparkles

Robin and Shazam



https://twitter.com/mmhfmmfff

----------


## dietrich

> Stay Away From My Friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is cute.

----------


## CPSparkles

Batman and Robin in Detective Comics #1004 Preview

https://www.denofgeek.com/us/books/d...-knight-origin

----------


## dietrich

> Batman and Robin in Detective Comics #1004 Preview
> 
> https://www.denofgeek.com/us/books/d...-knight-origin


I hope the dynamic duo continue being a feature in this title.

----------


## J. D. Guy

> Robin and Shazam
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/mmhfmmfff


This pic is all kinds of awkward and weird when you realize and remember that Billy is two years older than contemporary Damian, even when not Shazam, and that contemporary Billy is actually pretty mature overall and in a way that's more 'real world' if you will (he'd be wiping Damian's runny nose, if anything). And that's before getting into the incredulous size difference.

I mean, I know it's a form of joke, but still. Feels like I had to jump through too many hoops that took me out of it.

----------


## adrikito

> Batman and Robin in Detective Comics #1004 Preview
> 
> https://www.denofgeek.com/us/books/d...-knight-origin


Thanks for the preview.

----------


## dietrich

> This pic is all kinds of awkward and weird when you realize and remember that Billy is two years older than contemporary Damian, even when not Shazam, and that contemporary Billy is actually pretty mature overall and in a way that's more 'real world' if you will (he'd be wiping Damian's runny nose, if anything). And that's before getting into the incredulous size difference.
> 
> I mean, I know it's a form of joke, but still. Feels like I had to jump through too many hoops that took me out of it.


I remember their interaction in B&R and Billy when Shazam definitely came off as an immature kid next to Damian.

Their dynamic was similar to the above cartoon. Damian being the irritated adult and Shazam the hyper excited kid.

----------


## adrikito

So. Batman has been active during like 20 years..

BEST MOMENT:

Action Comics 1004 Batman Damian Wayne Robin.jpg

----------


## dietrich

> So. Batman has been active during like 20 years..
> 
> BEST MOMENT:
> 
> Action Comics 1004 Batman Damian Wayne Robin.jpg


I liked it too.

----------


## Arsenal

So Bruce has to be in his 40s

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/karo_robbin

----------


## Restingvoice

> I remember their interaction in B&R and Billy when Shazam definitely came off as an immature kid next to Damian.
> 
> Their dynamic was similar to the above cartoon. Damian being the irritated adult and Shazam the hyper-excited kid.


Sounds like the writer... Tomasi was it?... forget that Billy is no longer a kid in New 52... and so are the readers because I don't remember anyone mentioning it back then. Everyone just remembers classic Billy by default, not New 52 teenager Billy.

----------


## Jackalope89

> Sounds like the writer... Tomasi was it?... forget that Billy is no longer a kid in New 52... and so are the readers because I don't remember anyone mentioning it back then. Everyone just remembers classic Billy by default, not New 52 teenager Billy.


Well, it seems Billy is a kid Johns' Shazam. Maybe early teens.

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian and Maps







https://twitter.com/wangneho

----------


## CPSparkles

Married life





https://tmblr.co/mhp4Vkddrx1T6YJNzwn717w

----------


## adrikito

> Damian and Maps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/wangneho


Maps... Excellent images

----------


## adrikito

> Married life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://tmblr.co/mhp4Vkddrx1T6YJNzwn717w


........... Damian has like 14 years and the artist put him sleeping closely to one woman breasts..

----------


## dietrich

> ........... Damian has like 14 years and the artist put him sleeping closely to one woman breasts..


With all the sex these two have/had I doubt they'd let Damian share their bed  :Stick Out Tongue:  but great picture though.

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/JarrulusX

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/RevonZev

----------


## Jackalope89

> Damian and Maps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/wangneho


Damian's liked, "Wait, who gave you a sword!?"

----------


## dietrich

It's referencing their last adventure where they had to fight intruders in Wayne Manor. Damian gave her the sword. I think she might have been swinging it a bit too enthusiastically here prompting damian's reaction.

----------


## DamianW

I think Damian will be 20 after Bendis take over Batman.

----------


## KrustyKid

> I think Damian will be 20 after Bendis take over Batman.


Why would you think that? lol

----------


## adrikito

> I think Damian will be 20 after Bendis take over Batman.


I can´t see him using the same trick again..

----------


## adrikito

batfamily:


Attachment 82718

----------


## Rac7d*

> I think Damian will be 20 after Bendis take over Batman.


And Tim will still be 16
Only further proving why he needs to be erased

----------


## adrikito

> And Tim will still be 16
> Only further proving why he needs to be erased


You really hate him..

However, I can´t say that I like him after watch many Drake fans hate against Damian and because I prefer the rest of ex-robins..

Fortunatelly Jason is not the same Pre-flashpoint man.. I saw Under Red Hood events in comics and unlike in the film I don´t liked Jason here.. 

I remember that bludhaven was mentioned(there was one explosion or something like that, jason fault) and Jason was not worried to kill Dick Grayson..

----------


## Fergus



----------


## Jackalope89

> You really hate him..
> 
> However, I can´t say that I like him after watch many Drake fans hate against Damian and because I prefer the rest of ex-robins..
> 
> Fortunatelly Jason is not the same Pre-flashpoint man.. I saw Under Red Hood events in comics and unlike in the film I don´t liked Jason here.. 
> 
> I remember that bludhaven was mentioned(there was one explosion or something like that, jason fault) and Jason was not worried to kill Dick Grayson..


The comic really jumped around a lot, whereas the film is far more self-contained. Like the comic even had Onyx, for example.

----------


## adrikito

> 


Thanks for the video. Except the Steph part( :Frown: ) I enjoyed it.

----------


## dietrich

> 


I saw this video before and I love it.

----------


## Rac7d*

> You really hate him..
> 
> However, I can´t say that I like him after watch many Drake fans hate against Damian and because I prefer the rest of ex-robins..
> 
> Fortunatelly Jason is not the same Pre-flashpoint man.. I saw Under Red Hood events in comics and unlike in the film I don´t liked Jason here.. 
> 
> I remember that bludhaven was mentioned(there was one explosion or something like that, jason fault) and Jason was not worried to kill Dick Grayson..


If DC wants to keep aging up Damian without consequnce
they have to adress someone like tim or he can go

----------


## dietrich

> If DC wants to keep aging up Damian without consequnce
> they have to adress someone like tim or he can go


Wow. Is this HIC? King really should know better than this.

Tim you are the other Robin.,

----------


## Mosameen

> If DC wants to keep aging up Damian without consequnce
> they have to adress someone like tim or he can go


Tim you're the nerdy detective one. If this from HIC from King then I'm not surprised after what he turned Bruce and Wally into.

----------


## dietrich

> Tim you're the nerdy detective one. If this from HIC from King then I'm not surprised after what he turned Bruce and Wally into.


Spoken for truth. Thank God this series is finally ending.

----------


## king81992

> Spoken for truth. Thank God this series is finally ending.


Thank God it's over, but the damage is going to remain for a while.

----------


## Jackalope89

> Thank God it's over, but the damage is going to remain for a while.


Dick's generation is pretty decimated, other heroes that were kind of sitting in limbo were wiped out, two super villains were somehow allowed to go there (seriously, WHY were Harley and Ivy let in there? They're not capes!), and character assassination unlike what we've seen in almost any other crisis before (barring Zatanna mind wiping Bruce back in Identity Crisis).

----------


## dietrich

> Thank God it's over, but the damage is going to remain for a while.





> Dick's generation is pretty decimated, other heroes that were kind of sitting in limbo were wiped out, two super villains were somehow allowed to go there (seriously, WHY were Harley and Ivy let in there? They're not capes!), and character assassination unlike what we've seen in almost any other crisis before (barring Zatanna mind wiping Bruce back in Identity Crisis).


I don't think DC knows what those two are supposed to be.

At best they can be described as anti heroes but still doesn't change the fact that there were so many other options for Wally but the writer went for the worst.

I don't know how they are going to fix Wally. Roy can be brought back but Wally's character has taken a hit.

----------


## dietrich

https://sarcasticgenocide.tumblr.com

----------


## dietrich

Found this by Tomasi on the Supersons

----------


## dietrich

Doing the Batusi

----------


## Jackalope89

> Found this by Tomasi on the Supersons


Hit me right in the feels.

Really miss the series as a regular ongoing. So much fun in its simplicity.

----------


## adrikito

BAT-COW NEWS..

DOG DAYS OF SUMMER #1 Preview:

https://www.newsarama.com/45332-didi...1-preview.html




> https://sarcasticgenocide.tumblr.com


NO. I think that you are one THOMAS WAYNE Jr. with that white moustache..

----------


## dietrich

> BAT-COW NEWS..
> 
> DOG DAYS OF SUMMER #1 Preview:
> 
> https://www.newsarama.com/45332-didi...1-preview.html
> 
> 
> 
> NO. I think that you are one THOMAS WAYNE Jr. with that white moustache..


Ha ha. Maybe he'll grow with all that milk.

I forgot about that summer special. Looking forward to Batcow  :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

> Hit me right in the feels.
> 
> Really miss the series as a regular ongoing. So much fun in its simplicity.


Ikr. So shitty that they cancelled it prematurely.

Hope it comes back in some way.

----------


## dietrich

One Punch Man 

Jason is Saitama

Damian is Tatsumaki




https://wintea-melon.tumblr.com

----------


## Jackalope89

> Ikr. So shitty that they cancelled it prematurely.
> 
> Hope it comes back in some way.


Well, I have high hopes for the future of Young Justice animated series. And with both Jon and Damian being shown, give it a season or two and we'll have the next generation of Supers running around, including the Super Sons. So, there's that at least. And with so many others right in that age group, it should prove promising.

----------


## Jackalope89

> One Punch Man 
> 
> Jason is Saitama
> 
> Damian is Tatsumaki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://wintea-melon.tumblr.com


I can very easily see Damian biting Jason's finger right after saying that. lol

----------


## CPSparkles

https://coaptations.tumblr.com

----------


## adrikito

> one punch man 
> 
> jason is saitama
> 
> damian is tatsumaki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://wintea-melon.tumblr.com


hahahahahaha..

----------


## dietrich

Damian's confessional from HIC



Damian looks like he's about to stab someone in this.
He's words sound paranoid and insecure. 

They [the Robins] all sound Insecure which I guess could be a result of been replaced and Bruce being so closed off.

Steph was great. Her comment was that she bets they forgot her and they did. None of the 3 Robins included her as a Robin.

----------


## dietrich

What the others had to say

----------


## dietrich

Robin finally gets to eat some Pizza Scene From the Ninja Turtles Movie

----------


## dietrich

> https://coaptations.tumblr.com


This is cute.

----------


## Arsenal

> Damian's confessional from HIC
> 
> 
> 
> Damian looks like he's about to stab someone in this.
> He's words sound paranoid and insecure. 
> 
> They [the Robins] all sound Insecure which I guess could be a result of been replaced and Bruce being so closed off.
> 
> Steph was great. Her comment was that she bets they forgot her and they did. None of the 3 Robins included her as a Robin.


How many of the former Robins even know that once upon a time she was a Robin though? Just Tim?

----------


## BenThousan

In today's special superman, Talia said if Leviathan killed her, her son will do (a word I did not understand). Does anyone know what she means?

----------


## Rac7d*

> How many of the former Robins even know that once upon a time she was a Robin though? Just Tim?


she became robin to get back at her boyfirend and then died

not the most empowering moment of her life
its probably best forgotten

----------


## Konja7

> she became robin to get back at her boyfirend and then died
> 
> not the most empowering moment of her life
> its probably best forgotten


I don't think that was Stephanie's reason. She really wanted to be Robin.

----------


## Godlike13

> In today's special superman, Talia said if Leviathan killed her, her son will do (a word I did not understand). Does anyone know what she means?


Assassinate you is my guess.

----------


## dietrich

> In today's special superman, Talia said if Leviathan killed her, her son will do (a word I did not understand). Does anyone know what she means?


Her son would avenge her.

----------


## Arsenal

> she became robin to get back at her boyfirend and then died
> 
> not the most empowering moment of her life
> its probably best forgotten


I know. You know that. Steph knows that.

But I dont think any of the Batboys except Tim would know that with it being an entire time line ago.

----------


## Jackalope89

> I know. You know that. Steph knows that.
> 
> But I don’t think any of the Batboys except Tim would know that with it being an entire time line ago.


And Jason and her never even really interacted that I'm aware of, pre-Flashpoint. Even post Flashpoint, they barely interact.

----------


## Fergus

> What the others had to say


Is this how Tom King see's them or how tumblr see them?

----------


## Fergus

> Damian's confessional from HIC
> 
> 
> 
> Damian looks like he's about to stab someone in this.
> He's words sound paranoid and insecure. 
> 
> They [the Robins] all sound Insecure which I guess could be a result of been replaced and Bruce being so closed off.
> 
> Steph was great. Her comment was that she bets they forgot her and they did. None of the 3 Robins included her as a Robin.


I like Damian's confessional and his picture. 

Damian's just "fine" and anyone who says other wise is a liar

----------


## Fergus

That's my Boy



He is cute, mean, dangerous, obnoxious and little.

----------


## dietrich

> That's my Boy
> 
> 
> 
> He is cute, mean, dangerous, obnoxious and little.


He is all that and so much more. I hate when they are described like that. It doesn't do the characters justice to reduce them to one or two traits.

----------


## dietrich

Detective PikaBat and Robin




http://evinist.tumblr.com

----------


## adrikito

> Detective PikaBat and Robin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://evinist.tumblr.com


WOW. I liked it..




> Her son would avenge her.


Hahahahahahahahahahahaha.. Bendis doesn´t know that her son hates her or.. she is stupid for believe this.. Her son life woud be more easy with Talia and her father dead.

----------


## BenThousan

> Her son would avenge her.


I'm not sure Talia would say that. She says something like "avasa." And it does not make sense either, her relationship with Damian is not good, why would he avenge her?

----------


## Katana500

> I'm not sure Talia would say that. She says something like "avasa." And it does not make sense either, her relationship with Damian is not good, why would he avenge her?


Even if his relationship with his mum isn't great - im pretty sure Damian would be very very unhappy that she was killed. 

I imagine his league of assassins upbringing would mean he would be quite traditional and like many places in the past would view an attack on a family member even an estranged one as a personal front.

----------


## Godlike13

Talia is a narcissist. Why wouldn’t she think he’d avenge her.

----------


## CPSparkles

> What the others had to say


So Duke is the only Batson that has his shit together seeing as he didn't need to visit The Sanctuary.

----------


## CPSparkles

> How many of the former Robins even know that once upon a time she was a Robin though? Just Tim?


Didn't Dick know? Also when is Bruce supposed to have fit in all these Robins?

----------


## CPSparkles

> In today's special superman, Talia said if Leviathan killed her, her son will do (a word I did not understand). Does anyone know what she means?


Was the Leviathan special any good? Is it worth spending the £8.99 on?

----------


## dietrich

Damianbats









https://twitter.com/glitter_dc

----------


## adrikito

> Damianbats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like these fanarts

----------


## dietrich

> I like these fanarts


They are very cool. This Batman is tied with Dickbats for my favourite Batman ever.

----------


## dietrich

> Was the Leviathan special any good? Is it worth spending the £8.99 on?


It's worth it just for the Jimmy Olsen part.

----------


## Jackalope89

> It's worth it just for the Jimmy Olsen part.


Meh. I skipped over most parts, barring Talia, Clark, a little bit of Lois, and the rescue. Randomly having Dex-Starr there, didn't care. Talia not knowing Clark and Supes are the same? Kind of irking, all things considered. Leviathan? Actually kind of interesting. Knew Clark and Supes were the same, and pitched Talia out the hatch.

----------


## DamianW

Adventures of the Super-Sons #11 preview

https://comicbook.com/dc/2019/05/30/...super-sons-11/

----------


## adrikito

> Meh. I skipped over most parts, barring Talia, Clark, a little bit of Lois, and the rescue. Randomly having Dex-Starr there, didn't care. Talia not knowing Clark and Supes are the same? Kind of irking, all things considered. Leviathan? Actually kind of interesting. Knew Clark and Supes were the same, and pitched Talia out the hatch.


I am surprised for that because she appeared in SS. Right? She knows that superkid is lois kid.. no?

*ANYWAY.. WE ARE IN BENDIS CONTINUITY... Lois said to Sam Lane that her son father is Superman and Clark his adoptive father..*

----------


## Jackalope89

> I am surprised for that because she appeared in SS. Right? She knows that superkid is lois kid.. no?
> 
> *ANYWAY.. WE ARE IN BENDIS CONTINUITY... Lois said to Sam Lane that her son father is Superman and Clark his adoptive father..*


Pretty sure.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I'm not sure Talia would say that. She says something like "avasa." And it does not make sense either, her relationship with Damian is not good, why would he avenge her?


I'm sure Damian would still view it as a slight against his honour and be compelled to avenge her just like Talia and Ra's would do the same if someone were to kill Damian.

Talia killed Heretic for killing Damian even though at the time Talia had disowned Damian and even put a bounty on his head.

It's a matter of honour not love.

----------


## Jackalope89

> I'm sure Damian would still view it as a slight against his honour and be compelled to avenge her just like Talia and Ra's would do the same if someone were to kill Damian.
> 
> Talia killed Heretic for killing Damian even though at the time Talia had disowned Damian and even put a bounty on his head.
> 
> It's a matter of honour not love.

----------


## CPSparkles

What a page! Can't believe this title is ending.

----------


## CPSparkles

> 


I love this episode so much.   :Smile: 

Dark haired broody Tsudere fights for his shitty family's honour.

----------


## CPSparkles

The Logic of Damian.

----------


## CPSparkles

Which would he choose? I wish we had an Aqua baby or that Jackson was still with the TT.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/OtterTheAuthor

----------


## adrikito

> I'm sure Damian would still view it as a slight against his honour and be compelled to avenge her just like Talia and Ra's would do the same if someone were to kill Damian.
> 
> Talia killed Heretic for killing Damian even though at the time Talia had disowned Damian and even put a bounty on his head.
> 
> It's a matter of honour not love.


She killed Heretic but.. You forgot Talia words when Bruce started the fight against her.. Bruce was the only who showed love for him in that moment.

----------


## CPSparkles

> She killed Heretic but.. You forgot Talia words when Bruce started the fight against her.. Bruce was the only who showed love for him in that moment.


Sorry I've not got the comic to hand. What were Talia's words? I do think that Talia in her own misguided way did and does love Damian. 

Damian also loves his mum. he doesn't like her very much but he does love her.

----------


## CPSparkles

Mum, Dad and Granddad




https://twitter.com/TahliaMalfoy

----------


## adrikito

> Mum, Dad and Granddad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/TahliaMalfoy


Ra´s reminds me the animated serie version... Or maybe Batman brave and bold version..

----------


## dietrich

> Mum, Dad and Granddad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/TahliaMalfoy


Really cool art style

----------


## dietrich

> The Logic of Damian.


The Red Robin part was funny.

----------


## CPSparkles

Preview DCeased 2

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian say's he's not worried but I believe he is lying.

There were 2 other covers. One with Superman and one with Ivy

----------


## Jackalope89

Jon and Lois art in that is, not good.

----------


## DamianW

#comicsthatmademecry#

----------


## Blue22

Oh shit, that was heartbreaking

----------


## Fergus

> #comicsthatmademecry#


Oh man. That was sad. I wasn't expecting such emotional moments from this title.

*spoilers:*
 I can't believe batman is really gone so early in the story 
*end of spoilers*

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/johnmirabella

----------


## dietrich

> #comicsthatmademecry#


This art is dodgy as hell but this part got to me.

Man! Damian calling him dad and the look on Bruce.
Gut wrenching.

Is that the batsuit in that suitcase?

----------


## adrikito

The TT(Damian, Emiko, KF) appeared in 3-4 pages of Deathstroke 44.(slade funeral).. Even Harvey and Gordon that appeared before were in this comic. 

*Don´t confuse this page last moments as one RobinxR.Arrow..
*

deathstroke 44 damian wayne robin emiko red arrow.jpg

----------


## dietrich

> The TT(Damian, Emiko, KF) appeared in 3-4 pages of Deathstroke 44.(slade funeral).. Even Harvey and Gordon that appeared before were in this comic. 
> 
> *Don´t confuse this page last moments as one RobinxR.Arrow..
> *
> 
> deathstroke 44 damian wayne robin emiko red arrow.jpg


Poor Damian.

Is it just me or is Emi being a bit seductive there?

----------


## adrikito

> Poor Damian.
> 
> Is it just me or is Emi being a bit seductive there?


You should read the next page for understand it.. Or read this:

*spoilers:*
Jericho is controling her, in the next page she attacks Damian.

SO.. I shot him.. Killed Deathstroke(Jericho confirming who killed slade)
*end of spoilers*

For this reason you see her too closely to Damian.

----------


## dietrich

> You should read the next page for understand it.. Or read this:
> 
> *spoilers:*
> Jericho is controling her, in the next page she attacks Damian..
> *end of spoilers*


Oh boy oh boy! I'll read it later. Was he just feeling out Damian or feeling guilty for his part in the TT's capturing Deathstroke.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Poor Damian.
> 
> Is it just me or is Emi being a bit seductive there?





> You should read the next page for understand it.. Or read this:
> 
> *spoilers:*
> Jericho is controling her, in the next page she attacks Damian.
> 
> SO.. I shot him.. Killed Deathstroke(Jericho confirming who killed slade)
> *end of spoilers*
> 
> For this reason you see her too closely to Damian.


I was gonna say as seductive as any woman who leans over

but then I though Emiko is pretty rigid,never that relaxed
so this is pretty funny

----------


## dietrich

So Deathstroke is definitely dead according to Priest and the idea to off him came from Adam Glass.

https://www.denofgeek.com/us/books/d...n-story-to-end

In the interview Damian came up a few times.

Deathstroke genuinely cares for him and wanted to help him.
Deathstroke built a weird found family around him at various points with Damian, Wally and Tanya
Priest envies Glass wishing he was writing TT so he could write Damian and especially Wally's reaction to Deathstroke's passing.

I wish you were writing TT too Mr Priest.

----------


## Rac7d*

> So Deathstroke is definitely dead according to Priest and the idea to off him came from Adam Glass.
> 
> https://www.denofgeek.com/us/books/d...n-story-to-end
> 
> In the interview Damian came up a few times.
> 
> Deathstroke genuinely cares for him and wanted to help him.
> Deathstroke built a weird found family around him at various points with Damian, Wally and Tanya
> Priest envies Glass wishing he was writing TT so he could write Damian and especially Wally's reaction to Deathstroke's passing.
> ...


Well damn but I dont feel bad since slate was not butchered for shock like say the dozen or so in heroes crisis their was a build to his end

It was not by his hand but this a landmark spot for Damian

----------


## dietrich

SuperSons



https://twitter.com/winterRimyeah



https://twitter.com/glitter_dc

----------


## dietrich

> Well damn but I donÂt feel bad since slate was not butchered for shock like say the dozen or so in heroes crisis their was a build to his end
> 
> It was not by his hand but this a landmark spot for Damian


Indeed, though more for Emi who got the deed done.

----------


## Fergus

> So Deathstroke is definitely dead according to Priest and the idea to off him came from Adam Glass.
> 
> https://www.denofgeek.com/us/books/d...n-story-to-end
> 
> In the interview Damian came up a few times.
> 
> Deathstroke genuinely cares for him and wanted to help him.
> Deathstroke built a weird found family around him at various points with Damian, Wally and Tanya
> Priest envies Glass wishing he was writing TT so he could write Damian and especially Wally's reaction to Deathstroke's passing.
> ...


I wonder what book they're going to put Priest following DS?

----------


## adrikito

> So Deathstroke is definitely dead according to Priest and the idea to off him came from Adam Glass.
> 
> https://www.denofgeek.com/us/books/d...n-story-to-end
> 
> In the interview Damian came up a few times.
> 
> Deathstroke genuinely cares for him and wanted to help him.
> Deathstroke built a weird found family around him at various points with Damian, Wally and Tanya
> Priest envies Glass wishing he was writing TT so he could write Damian and especially Wally's reaction to Deathstroke's passing.
> ...


Thanks.. I would like to see him in something related with BATMAN or ROBIN or with BOTH..

----------


## dietrich

> I wonder what book they're going to put Priest following DS?


Apparently he requested Nightwing but was turned down  :Frown:

----------


## dietrich

> Thanks.. I would like to see him in something related with BATMAN or ROBIN or with BOTH..


Yep me too. Give him Batman, Damian or Dick. I'm curious to see what the deathstroke title is like with Jericho and Rose taking centre stage.

----------


## dietrich

Tantrum Hole





https://twitter.com/gothamtwinks

----------


## adrikito

> Apparently he requested Nightwing but was turned down


What a shame.. 

Maybe because DC wants to continue with RICK during all this year for not add nightwing in YEAR OF VILLAIN..

----------


## dietrich

> What a shame.. 
> 
> Maybe because DC wants to continue with RICK during all this year for not add nightwing in YEAR OF VILLAIN..


I just don't know and honestly I don't care anymore. This whole Ric nonsense has killed my enthusiasm for comics. I'm just not care anymore.

----------


## adrikito

> I just don't know and honestly I don't care anymore. This whole Ric nonsense has killed my enthusiasm for comics. I'm just not care anymore.


I leave Nightwing comics long time ago.. Ric nonsense should end for make me return to this comic.

With Priest we would enjoy him and Damian as frecuent character in the comic..

----------


## dietrich

Leisure Time with Dick and Damian





https://twitter.com/JarrulusX

----------


## dietrich

> I leave Nightwing comics long time ago.. Ric nonsense should end for make me return to this comic.
> 
> With Priest we would enjoy him and Damian as frecuent character in the comic..


Yeah I'm not reading Nightwing anymore. I still buy it to support Dick but I can't bring myself to open it. Matter of fact the few DC comics I still pull I'm not so eager to read just pull them out of loyalty to the characters.

----------


## Restingvoice

> Leisure Time with Dick and Damian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/JarrulusX


That reminds me. One of my favorite Damian facts is how small he is as a child but as an adult he's massive just like his dad.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Yeah I'm not reading Nightwing anymore. I still buy it to support Dick but I can't bring myself to open it. Matter of fact the few DC comics I still pull I'm not so eager to read just pull them out of loyalty to the characters.


finsh up the supersons series first

----------


## dietrich

> finsh up the supersons series first


I read the one where they were old and had kids. That's the last issue I read. I am going to finish the series though. DC comics just pisses me off at the moment.

----------


## Rac7d*

> I read the one where they were old and had kids. That's the last issue I read. I am going to finish the series though. DC comics just pisses me off at the moment.


Its gonna be the last of tomsai on Damian his best writer

----------


## dietrich

> Its gonna be the last of tomsai on Damian his best writer


At least we still have Tomasi writing Damian in Tec.

----------


## dietrich

> That reminds me. One of my favorite Damian facts is how small he is as a child but as an adult he's massive just like his dad.


I like that fact too. I bet it thanks to Bat Cow's milk  :Smile:

----------


## shadow6743

The fact that Adam Glass had the idea to have Deathstoke die in a Teen Titans run makes me excited for what he going to do next. Often stories within comics don't have lasting effects but, Glass and Priest made a crossover event that could easily be forgotten into a major character development moment for Damian and his team. If Priest wants to come back and co write the book I would love that. Although, I personally like him better on Deathstroke myself.

----------


## Fergus

> The fact that Adam Glass had the idea to have Deathstoke die in a Teen Titans run makes me excited for what he going to do next. Often stories within comics don't have lasting effects but, Glass and Priest made a crossover event that could easily be forgotten into a major character development moment for Damian and his team. If Priest wants to come back and co write the book I would love that. Although, I personally like him better on Deathstroke myself.


I would welcome Priest writing Teen Titans with Glass or taking over for Glass. I'm not a fan of how Glass writes Damian. I would also have welcomed Priest on Nightwing.

I'm not looking forward to Glass writing the fallout/effects of the Terminus Agenda.

----------


## shadow6743

I know some people don't like Glass' writing of Damian because the only book they read him in is Super Sons sometimes. I like Glass' writing of Damian as well as Tomasi because they write Damian as a social chameleon. Damian's character is not static it changes based on who he is with. When he is with Bruce he is more hardened, when he is with Jon he is more light hearted and open and more kid like. Even in the Teen Titans with Emiko he is more brutal and all about the mission because that is Emiko's character as well. With Djinn he is more open and emotional because Djinn own characteristics bring that out of him. The only time I did not like how Damian was written was in Lasuzus Contract. I don't know who wrote him punching Wally in the chest but, I thought that was out of character. 

Even Tomasi said that through he is writing Dectective Comics now the Damian in Dectective is different from the Damian he writes in Super Sons. I think the fact that Damian can have some many interpretations shows how interesting of a character he is.

----------


## dietrich

> I know some people don't like Glass' writing of Damian because the only book they read him in is Super Sons sometimes. I like Glass' writing of Damian as well as Tomasi because they write Damian as a social chameleon. Damian's character is not static it changes based on who he is with. When he is with Bruce he is more hardened, when he is with Jon he is more light hearted and open and more kid like. Even in the Teen Titans with Emiko he is more brutal and all about the mission because that is Emiko's character as well. With Djinn he is more open and emotional because Djinn own characteristics bring that out of him. The only time I did not like how Damian was written was in Lasuzus Contract. I don't know who wrote him punching Wally in the chest but, I thought that was out of character. 
> 
> Even Tomasi said that through he is writing Dectective Comics now the Damian in Dectective is different from the Damian he writes in Super Sons. I think the fact that Damian can have some many interpretations shows how interesting of a character he is.


Damian stopping Wally's heart was in character. That is bat training 1673. We've seen other members of the Bat family use that move. Bruce used a move on Jason 2 weeks after that issue of Lazarus Contract in the issue of RHATO where Jason was possessed.

Damian gave Cyborg a heart attack in Supersons using Bruce's own how-to-guide in the issue where the boys save the JL from Amazo and Bruce was very proud.

So Damian using that move on Wally to save the world was totally in character though Damian in that crossover was a tad OC due to editorial wanting Priest to kick he's brattiness up a notch.

I have issues with how Glass handles Damian and I had issues with the watered down version of Damian in Supersons.
I get why he's watered down in Supersons though I don't get why he was the butt of the joke in the main Supersons series [oddly enough damian being the butt of the Joke stopped once they transferred over to the Maxi]

Glass seems to use Damian for shock. I'm not talking about the secret prison. That's just him copying his father. I'm talking about strapping a bomb to himself and attacking Jason. I'm talking about Alfred's nonsensical ramblings on Damian. I'm talking about Damian accepting Jason's offer for mentor-ship when he thinks so little of him and has so little trust of him. I'm talking about Damian attacking Jason without any evidence [or maybe there was but Glass didn't bother to write that]
I'm talking about Damian needing to steal from Bruce when it's been established that he has his own personal fortune.

What makes it even more frustrating is that Glass seems to get Damian but is just lazy.

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/Parzi_U

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/kurachi93

----------


## Fergus

> I know some people don't like Glass' writing of Damian because the only book they read him in is Super Sons sometimes. I like Glass' writing of Damian as well as Tomasi because they write Damian as a social chameleon. Damian's character is not static it changes based on who he is with. When he is with Bruce he is more hardened, when he is with Jon he is more light hearted and open and more kid like. Even in the Teen Titans with Emiko he is more brutal and all about the mission because that is Emiko's character as well. With Djinn he is more open and emotional because Djinn own characteristics bring that out of him. The only time I did not like how Damian was written was in Lasuzus Contract. I don't know who wrote him punching Wally in the chest but, I thought that was out of character. 
> 
> Even Tomasi said that through he is writing Dectective Comics now the Damian in Dectective is different from the Damian he writes in Super Sons. I think the fact that Damian can have some many interpretations shows how interesting of a character he is.


I agree that some fans who got to know Damian from SS don't like Glass but I'm not one of those. I've been following Damian since Batman and Son so I've experienced him under a multitude of writers. 

I just don't like how Glass uses him. The terminus agenda highlighted how poor Glass was in his writing of Damian compared to Priest.

----------


## adrikito

Detective comics 1005 preview:

https://www.superherohype.com/news/4...ve-comics-1005

----------


## dietrich

> Detective comics 1005 preview:
> 
> https://www.superherohype.com/news/4...ve-comics-1005


Thanks for the preview.

Tomasi is really showcasing Damian and Bruce doing the typical B&R dynamic duo partnership. Focusing on their working relationship rather than the father/son relationship like he did in Batman and Robin.

As much as I loved B&R I'm enjoying the focus on their professional dynamic. Giving Damian a chance to just be Robin not Son of Batman.

----------


## CPSparkles

*Superfam & Batfam throwing hands over who makes the best cake: Alfred or Ma Kent (Scribblenauts Unmasked #12)*

1st time seeing these.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

> Thanks for the preview.
> 
> Tomasi is really showcasing Damian and Bruce doing the typical B&R dynamic duo partnership. Focusing on their working relationship rather than the father/son relationship like he did in Batman and Robin.
> 
> As much as I loved B&R I'm enjoying the focus on their professional dynamic. Giving Damian a chance to just be Robin not Son of Batman.


I hope this puts paid to the idea that the two can't work together as regular Dynamic Duo.

----------


## Rac7d*

> I hope this puts paid to the idea that the two can't work together as regular Dynamic Duo.


who said they couldnt?

----------


## CPSparkles

> who said they couldnt?


A few posters on this site have said that they don't work well together which is why Robin hasn't been in the bat books since Synder. They claim they are too similar.

----------


## dietrich

Posted by Pat Gleason on the 11th of May. 
Wonder what his vision of damian's whole life looked like? guess we'll never know  :Frown: 

patrickgleasonart:

hellyeahteensuperheroes:

Don’t forget Patrick Gleason who wrote Robin: Son of Batman.

- Admin

Hey thanks, For the record I got to co-plot 4 years of Batman and Robin, a year writing RSOB, and wrote/plotted every issue that I drew (and some I didn’t) and more in our 2 year Superman run in which I used him as much as I thought we could get away with  :Smile:  I love that little twerp. Have his whole life planned out and would do more if they let me.

----------


## Rac7d*

> A few posters on this site have said that they don't work well together which is why Robin hasn't been in the bat books since Synder. They claim they are too similar.


I dont think they were as great a team as Damian and DickBats but  Bruce loves Damian so much and I love seeing the fatherly affection, He has never been more of a parent well since Preteen Dick
Its not bad just different, esp with early Damian who is a brat and a loose cannon    now we have a well season Damian who has learned to work with others and listen

----------


## shadow6743

> I agree that some fans who got to know Damian from SS don't like Glass but I'm not one of those. I've been following Damian since Batman and Son so I've experienced him under a multitude of writers. 
> 
> I just don't like how Glass uses him. The terminus agenda highlighted how poor Glass was in his writing of Damian compared to Priest.


I have to be honest I saw no notable difference between Glass and Priest writing of Damian. Both give personal reasons as to why he does things and he is shown to be more impulsive but, he has a history of doing that when not surrounded by his family or people he trusts. Priest really did not do anything his part of the cross over that made me think he should write Teen Titans other than the book was enjoyable, and that is the bare minimum. Glass' main problem is by presenting things a character does as a mystery to build tension the motivation is lost. I don't really like comics holding my hand in that way and telling me exactly why a character is doing something because I can infer it for myself. But I get some readers need that. I don't think Priest or Glass are bad writers but, I really don't see much of a difference between their styles of writing Damian.

----------


## Restingvoice

What I read was Priest Damian has troll moments vs Deathstroke while Glass is more serious since he has to take care of a team. That's from the little I saw though.

----------


## johnnyjam2233

Damian has grown on me.  I hate the character so fucking much because he was a 10 year old.  Even tho these are comic books that we read, and his genealogy has been augmented, I hated him.  No not because he was a whiny little spoon fed piss ant, but BECAUSE he was 10 years old.  I'm from a rough neighborhood.  I grew up fighting.  I know quite a bit about fighting properly.  Boxing, some MMA, and a shit load of street fighting and bar fighting.  Fighting in numbers.  Outnumbered, and being in the crowed of outnumbering.  Hitting people with baseball bats, beer bottles, rocks, cars, sticks what ever.  Here's why I always hated Damian tho...........HE'S FUCKING 10 YEARS OLD.   It doesn't matter how good he is at fighting or what his training is.  He doesn't have the strength to really be able to hurt another person.  Yeah sure, he can take a knew out, or chop someone in the throat.  If he's grabbed by someone, I don't care if it's fucking Bane, if he puts his fingers in their eye sockets, they're going to let go.  No one is going to try and act so scary and tough that they'll take becoming blind just to show how they can take pain.  Also,  He's fighting scumbags, gang bangers, drug dealers, and petty criminals.  Now these people not have the training that Damian has had, but if they're from the Gotham criminal world, they grew up fighting other people so they know how to street fight.....Also they're adults.  One good UNP-ROPER  punch to a 10 year old is going to knock them the fuck out, or really hurt them.  Son of Batman or not.

----------


## johnnyjam2233

I like how Glass writes Damian, because he's again him.  Damian is supposed to be fucking 10.  Comic books or not, that's just stupid.  If you know anything about fighting, then you know it doesn't matter how much training, a 10 year old has no chance against adults.  Even the minor league criminals of Gotham, the drug dealers, the pimps and bank robbers with no formal training are criminals and would have grown up street fighting.  A 10 year old child, even Batman's, wouldn't have the chance against an adult, and any adult who hits a 10 year old, is going to seriously hurt the child.  10 years old people.  Grant Morrison fucked up.  He didn't even make him a teenager.  Also Glass has Damian all flirty flirty with Red Arrow and Djinn.  He's 10.  He doesn't even have hair on his balls yet.  So Stupid.

----------


## adrikito

> 10 years old people.  Grant Morrison fucked up.  He didn't even make him a teenager.  Also Glass has Damian all flirty flirty with Red Arrow and Djinn.  He's 10.  He doesn't even have hair on his balls yet.  So Stupid.


Damian has 13 years since the start of rebirth.. DC showed it in* Teen titans(2016) 1*.. Maybe now 14.. Seems that 1 year happened since that inside the DC universe.. But DC loves make him as one short guy for his age..

damian wayne robin 13th birthday.jpg

----------


## Blue22

Tomasi's Tec run is a freaking godsend. This is the return to form for Batman and Robin that I've wanted since Rebirth began.




> I like how Glass writes Damian, because he's again him.  Damian is supposed to be fucking 10.  Comic books or not, that's just stupid.  If you know anything about fighting, then you know it doesn't matter how much training, a 10 year old has no chance against adults.  Even the minor league criminals of Gotham, the drug dealers, the pimps and bank robbers with no formal training are criminals and would have grown up street fighting.  A 10 year old child, even Batman's, wouldn't have the chance against an adult, and any adult who hits a 10 year old, is going to seriously hurt the child.  10 years old people.


I dunno, even taking away the fact that he's been 13 for like three years now, I'd probably bet on the child raised (and likely abused) by assassins to be the perfect killing machine over some gangsters and low level thugs.

Just like his Dad, the kid's a prodigy. He makes up for his small size and lack of strength with his skill and intelligence. Honestly, it's not unlike Dick and Jason, who were also young children when they first became Robin.

----------


## dietrich

> Damian has grown on me.  I hate the character so fucking much because he was a 10 year old.  Even tho these are comic books that we read, and his genealogy has been augmented, I hated him.  No not because he was a whiny little spoon fed piss ant, but BECAUSE he was 10 years old.  I'm from a rough neighborhood.  I grew up fighting.  I know quite a bit about fighting properly.  Boxing, some MMA, and a shit load of street fighting and bar fighting.  Fighting in numbers.  Outnumbered, and being in the crowed of outnumbering.  Hitting people with baseball bats, beer bottles, rocks, cars, sticks what ever.  Here's why I always hated Damian tho...........HE'S FUCKING 10 YEARS OLD.   It doesn't matter how good he is at fighting or what his training is.  He doesn't have the strength to really be able to hurt another person.  Yeah sure, he can take a knew out, or chop someone in the throat.  If he's grabbed by someone, I don't care if it's fucking Bane, if he puts his fingers in their eye sockets, they're going to let go.  No one is going to try and act so scary and tough that they'll take becoming blind just to show how they can take pain.  Also,  He's fighting scumbags, gang bangers, drug dealers, and petty criminals.  Now these people not have the training that Damian has had, but if they're from the Gotham criminal world, they grew up fighting other people so they know how to street fight.....Also they're adults.  One good UNP-ROPER  punch to a 10 year old is going to knock them the fuck out, or really hurt them.  Son of Batman or not.


Robins have always been kids who beat grown men. He's not even the youngest Robin to hand grown men their arse. In the Old comics Dick was like 9.

Not to mention that unlike the other batkids he had a little helping hand in the form genetics enhancements and upgrades [the unbreakable spine talia outfitted him with after jay paralysed him]

It's a Robin trope so i don't mind so long as they don't go over board.

----------


## adrikito

I liked this:

detective comics batman robin damian wayne.jpg

Someone here thinks that AK can join the batfamily?  :EEK!: 

With that ending and don´t understand that she blinded all Gotham City I doubt it.. Someone tired of writers making this(adding more batfamily members) said that this can happen..

With Steph as the Batfamily blonde girl is enough for me.. Gotham Girl has one limited lifetime with these powers and is in the other side..

----------


## Blue22

> It's a Robin trope so i don't mind so long as they don't go over board.


^This^

Honestly, the only time I've felt like they went overboard with it isn't even a comics example. It was in Damian's first movie when he made *Deathstroke* his bitch...twice.

----------


## Blue22

> I liked this:
> 
> detective comics batman robin damian wayne.jpg
> 
> Someone here thinks that AK can join the batfamily? 
> 
> With that ending and don´t understand that she blinded all Gotham City I doubt it.. Someone tired of writers making this(adding more batfamily members) said that this can happen..
> 
> With Steph as the Batfamily blonde girl is enough for me.. Gotham Girl has one limited lifetime with these powers and is in the other side..


I'd prefer that she didn't. The Batfamily is already a little too bloated for my liking.

----------


## adrikito

> I'd prefer that she didn't. The Batfamily is already a little too bloated for my liking.


Same here.. I have enough with Batman, Batwoman, all 4 robins and the pre-flashpoint batgirls..

----------


## Blue22

I'm fine with the five Robins and three Batgirls (one of whom is also one of the five Robins). I'm even cool with Kate, though I don't really care about her either way. It's everyone after them that I think we don't really need.

Duke especially wound up being a big waste of space. Which is a shame cuz I was actually rooting for him as the only good thing to come out of that obnoxious "We are Robin" group.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Damian has 13 years since the start of rebirth.. DC showed it in* Teen titans(2016) 1*.. Maybe now 14.. Seems that 1 year happened since that inside the DC universe.. But DC loves make him as one short guy for his age..
> 
> damian wayne robin 13th birthday.jpg


Why do people keep saying 14 time doesnt work like that in comics. Babys are not born, marriages never come to be you can start college but never finish. Months can go by but never a year
Damian is 13 and will stay so

----------


## Blue22

> Why do people keep saying 14 time doesn’t work like that in comics. Baby’s are not born, marriages never come to be you can start college but never finish. Months can go by but never a year
> Damian is 13 and will stay so


I think people have been saying it because Jon was 11 when Jor El took him but, up until that point, he'd always been 10.

Granted that doesn't necessarily mean Damian is 14 now.  It could just mean Jon was already close to being 11 when Rebirth began. Either way, most people have taken that as a sign that it's been a year. If Damian is 14 now, the fact that he still hasn't hit puberty is all the more hilarious (or tragic if being dead for so long somehow fucked with his growth)

----------


## shadow6743

Well, due to Doomsday Clock the DC Universe moves ahead a year so Damian should be turning 14 soon. I want two things to happen during that time one we get this design for him finally I really like the longer hair on him and he looks older.download.jpeg

Second, there is one thing that Tom King may do besides the Catwoman and Batman marriage and that is being Helena Wayne to current universe. I would love seeing Damian as a older brother and then the Batfamily would be complete. Especially, after Damian asked Salina if her and Bruce were going to have a child I think it would be cool to see. Also, this would add a new interesting writing aspect for both the Batman and Teen Titans books. Bruce did not get to raise Damian for 10 years and how he gets these moments with his daughter. I just think it would be interesting.

----------


## Blue22

I've wanted Helena to be brought into this continuity for years now. Overprotective big brother Damian would be the best xD

----------


## Rac7d*

> I think people have been saying it because Jon was 11 when Jor El took him but, up until that point, he'd always been 10.
> 
> Granted that doesn't necessarily mean Damian is 14 now.  It could just mean Jon was already close to being 11 when Rebirth began. Either way, most people have taken that as a sign that it's been a year. If Damian is 14 now, the fact that he still hasn't hit puberty is all the more hilarious (or tragic if being dead for so long somehow fucked with his growth)


Damian is resurrected and genetically modified human being their could countless reason for why he is a late bloomer , but its most likely because tim drake is 5'6 and forever 17 and basically blocking Damian from reaching next stage in his life since he is the young robin.

----------


## Blue22

I'm actually okay with the speed that Damian and Tim have been growing. I'm not sure if my negative reaction to what's going on with Jon was any indicator but I like being able to see my young heroes grow over a long period of time. 

Sure it took over a decade for Damian to go from ten to thirteen, and even longer for Tim to be of college age, but given how time works in comics, I think that's pretty fair.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Well, due to Doomsday Clock the DC Universe moves ahead a year so Damian should be turning 14 soon. I want two things to happen during that time one we get this design for him finally I really like the longer hair on him and he looks older.Attachment 83334
> 
> Second, there is one thing that Tom King may do besides the Catwoman and Batman marriage and that is being Helena Wayne to current universe. I would love seeing Damian as a older brother and then the Batfamily would be complete. Especially, after Damian asked Salina if her and Bruce were going to have a child I think it would be cool to see. Also, this would add a new interesting writing aspect for both the Batman and Teen Titans books. Bruce did not get to raise Damian for 10 years and how he gets these moments with his daughter. I just think it would be interesting.


So two helena's  doubt it, she would have a different name and be a different person, also where does that leave Cassandra? If bruce has a daughter of his own, also Catwoman of this universe would never get pregnant, pregnancy is seen as inconvenient period of weakness writers dont want to deal with it. Being parents is apparently not intresting, which is why jon is about to be a legal adult and damian has moved out at 13.

I'm not worried about Doomsday clock it wont mean anything in the end

----------


## shadow6743

I always thought the reason Damian was still short was  was because they're treating him like they treated Wolverine in the past. Wolverine was just meant to be a short guy with a temper when he was first created. Now they show him in the comics as being 6'2 because of Hugh Jackman in the films. Wolverine in actuality is not that tall I read somewhere he is about 5'3 so I as a 25 year old woman I am a inch taller than Wolverine at 5'4.wolverine8.jpg.093e3d5bfb81c6e32f3e3a6e14b7e4c1.jpg

But, Damian unlike Wolverine will grow right now I think writers are just having fun giving Damian a napolean complex. Also, if I was picking a design for the future .
I like this look for Damian.
f439bf7a097c5432affb23aec4bc7208.jpg

I truly dislike the 666 batsuit. It works for that alternate timeline but nowhere else. Not a fan of the Beyond suit either.

----------


## Blue22

Oh thank God. I thought I was the only one who didn't like the 666 Batsuit. Honestly I go back and forth on if I even want Damian to become Batman when he grows up. I know he kinda wants to...but I've never been a big fan of the whole "your destiny is all laid out for you" approach with legcacy characters like him and Jon. I think it'd be much more interesting for them to take on their own identities instead of their fathers'.

That said, if Damian did end up becoming Batman, I've always envisioned him having a sort of teched out/armoured version of the Beyond suit. Kind of like its design in the Arkham Knight game

----------


## shadow6743

> So two helena's  doubt it, she would have a different name and be a different person, also where does that leave Cassandra? If bruce has a daughter of his own, also Catwoman of this universe would never get pregnant, pregnancy is seen as inconvenient period of weakness writers dont want to deal with it. Being parents is apparently not intresting, which is why jon is about to be a legal adult and damian has moved out at 13.
> 
> I'm not worried about Doomsday clock it wont mean anything in the end


Well it means nothing for Cassandra because DC has not recognized her is Bruce Wayne's daughter for quite a while not since the previous universe. Also, I am not worried about Jon that is Bendis's idea and Damian is still a character in Dectective Comics alongside Bruce. Also, two Helenas really does not matter one is on Earth 2. Also, for years in the main DC universe we had Supergirl and Powergirl I really not that worried about having two Helena's after that.

----------


## dietrich

> So two helena's  doubt it, she would have a different name and be a different person, also where does that leave Cassandra? If bruce has a daughter of his own, also Catwoman of this universe would never get pregnant, pregnancy is seen as inconvenient period of weakness writers dont want to deal with it. Being parents is apparently not intresting, which is why jon is about to be a legal adult and damian has moved out at 13.
> 
> I'm not worried about Doomsday clock it wont mean anything in the end


Selina was once pregnant and had a baby with Sam Brady. The son of her ex Slam. She gave her up for adoption because her lifestyle endangered the child. They could always bring her back and say she was bruce's all along.

She should be older by now. IE no longer a baby. that could be easier for DC to deal with.

I liked the dynamic between Damian and Earth 2 helena and might be interesting to read Damian with a younger sibling.

----------


## dietrich

I've always loved the 666 batsuit. it's my fav batsuit ever. It's unique, dramatic, it has a collar inspired by Discowing and it's based on his batboy batsuit that is precious and significant.

The batboy suit was a secret which means that young Damian since he was banned from playing dress up with his then unknown dad's suit spent time thinking and designing his own.

I can just imagine Damian aged younger than 10 with a secret sketch book fantasising of a dad he never met but clearly admired and being just like him.

I wonder how many designs he ditched before he landed on that one

----------


## CPSparkles

I like the 666 suit. Like it even more now after dietrich's post about little dami designing it but still prefer The Just suit.

It's stylish, simple and practical minus the overcoat. The 666 suit looks a bit fussy.

----------


## shadow6743

> I've always loved the 666 batsuit. it's my fav batsuit ever. It's unique, dramatic, it has a collar inspired by Discowing and it's based on his batboy batsuit that is precious and significant.
> 
> The batboy suit was a secret which means that young Damian since he was banned from playing dress up with his then unknown dad's suit spent time thinking and designing his own.
> 
> I can just imagine Damian aged younger than 10 with a secret sketch book fantasising of a dad he never met but clearly admired and being just like him.
> 
> I wonder how many designs he ditched before he landed on that one


I know this pic is probably on here a lot but, it's my favorite panel in comics your post changed my mind about the 666 batsuit.baby-damian-wayne.jpg

----------


## Rac7d*

> Well it means nothing for Cassandra because DC has not recognized her is Bruce Wayne's daughter for quite a while not since the previous universe. Also, I am not worried about Jon that is Bendis's idea and Damian is still a character in Dectective Comics alongside Bruce. Also, two Helenas really does not matter one is on Earth 2. Also, for years in the main DC universe we had Supergirl and Powergirl I really not that worried about having two Helena's after that.


We already have a Helena on this earth, the current Huntress


that was in the before time, 2 people with the same name usually means one has to suffer now or be put in limbo
Powergirl has not been able tor etunr to cannon for some time now, despite so many others returning for a reason. If they had a girl her name won't be helena also I feel like having a baby would endanger Selina's life

----------


## shadow6743

> We already have a Helena on this earth, the current Huntress
> 
> 
> that was in the before time, 2 people with the same name usually means one has to suffer now or be put in limbo
> Powergirl has not been able tor etunr to cannon for some time now, despite so many others returning for a reason. If they had a girl her name won't be helena also I feel like having a baby would endanger Selina's life


That Verizon of Helena has not appeared since birds of prey and doubt they are bringing that book back anytime soon. Second, DC as had Selina have a child before and the baby did not endanger Selina's life it was her life as Catwoman. Also, Powergirl from JSA not Earth 2 appears in Christopher Priest's Deathstroke. So, I am guessing she is coming back for JSA.

----------


## Konja7

> That Verizon of Helena has not appeared since birds of prey and doubt they are bringing that book back anytime soon. Second, DC as had Selina have a child before and the baby did not endanger Selina's life it was her life as Catwoman. Also, Powergirl from JSA not Earth 2 appears in Christopher Priest's Deathstroke. So, I am guessing she is coming back for JSA.


In fact, Tom King shown that version of Helena in Detective Comics #1000 when all the Batfamily was together.

She also appears in Batman #71

----------


## dietrich

Loving the Batman and Robin working together in Tec. Latest issue, it just keeps getting better. Great action, great team work, great banter.

----------


## dietrich

Robins GO!



https://twitter.com/_hian_nm

----------


## dietrich

Now available  for Pre Order Robin and SuperBoy Ex Edition Museum Masterline Statue from Prime1Studio








Hero duo of the sons of Superman and Batman respectively “Super Sands” formed! 
Successors of "power" and "knowledge" lineup in the museum master line! ! 

Superman's son Jonathan Samuel Kent and Batman's son Damian Wayne join hands to take advantage of the power and talents of surrendering fathers and stand up for world peace. 

Please enjoy the dynamic modeling as if you have reproduced the combination to be shown in spite of the uneven combination of different character and origin. The highlight is a costume with a strong expression and texture that is both young and powerful. 
At the feet of the two, the defeated fighting robot lays down, and some of them produce bright battles with the LED light-up function. In addition, the EX version comes with superboy's head replacement parts. 

Come on your statue figure collection! !


https://www.prime1studio.co.jp/dcsp-...mmdc-38ex.html

----------


## dietrich

> I always thought the reason Damian was still short was  was because they're treating him like they treated Wolverine in the past. Wolverine was just meant to be a short guy with a temper when he was first created. Now they show him in the comics as being 6'2 because of Hugh Jackman in the films. Wolverine in actuality is not that tall I read somewhere he is about 5'3 so I as a 25 year old woman I am a inch taller than Wolverine at 5'4.wolverine8.jpg.093e3d5bfb81c6e32f3e3a6e14b7e4c1.jpg
> 
> But, Damian unlike Wolverine will grow right now I think writers are just having fun giving Damian a napolean complex. Also, if I was picking a design for the future .
> I like this look for Damian.
> f439bf7a097c5432affb23aec4bc7208.jpg
> 
> I truly dislike the 666 batsuit. It works for that alternate timeline but nowhere else. Not a fan of the Beyond suit either.


I like the green Batman Beyond outfit but it's not really batmanish.

----------


## Fergus

> Well, due to Doomsday Clock the DC Universe moves ahead a year so Damian should be turning 14 soon. I want two things to happen during that time one we get this design for him finally I really like the longer hair on him and he looks older.Attachment 83334
> 
> Second, there is one thing that Tom King may do besides the Catwoman and Batman marriage and that is being Helena Wayne to current universe. I would love seeing Damian as a older brother and then the Batfamily would be complete. Especially, after Damian asked Salina if her and Bruce were going to have a child I think it would be cool to see. Also, this would add a new interesting writing aspect for both the Batman and Teen Titans books. Bruce did not get to raise Damian for 10 years and how he gets these moments with his daughter. I just think it would be interesting.


DC doesn't want their Super heroes raising small kids that's why we get so few of them doing that. There's a reason Catwoman had to give her baby up and there's a reason why Batman never had a canon bio kid. It's not that no one thought of it. It's just that it's creates too many problems. This is why Helena was never introduced in main DC despite the fact that she was introduced decades ago.

Damian is an outlier who managed to stick because of his premise and popularity. 

He is genetically aged, Bruce didn't have to deal with the domestics of new dad. He was already trained to kill so endangering him by having him fight crime was the safer lifestyle for him.

Most of the ethical or moral questions that come from a non powered vigilante parenting/child safety can be easily negated with him.

There's a reason Catwoman had to give up her child. 

Her lifestyle endangered her child. 

It's easy for the likes of Superman. his son has superpowers but even with those powers Tomasi had to fight for every story line that featured the family because as he was told several times by the by the powers *"No one reads comics for family. Where's the action? Where's the fighting? That's what people read Super Hero comics for."* Subjective in my opinion and myopic.

----------


## Fergus

> Loving the Batman and Robin working together in Tec. Latest issue, it just keeps getting better. Great action, great team work, great banter.


This issue was rather weak. The saving grace being the Batman and Robin scenes.

----------


## dietrich

*TEEN TITANS #34 
written by ADAM GLASS
art by BERNARD CHANG
cover by FRANCIS MANAPUL
variant cover by ALEX GARNER
Who is crazy enough to steal a djinn’s ring? We’ll do you one better: How much damage can you do with a stolen djinn ring? Robin and the Teen Titans hunt the thief of magic…but are they looking in the wrong place? The Year of the Villain strikes close to home—a major turning point in the Titans status quo starts here!
ON SALE 09.18.19
$3.99 US | 32 PAGES
FC | RATED T
This issue will ship with two covers.
Please see the order form for details.*

----------


## adrikito

Maybe we are approaching to THE OTHER..

----------


## dietrich

Damian

----------


## dietrich

Damian, Jon and Garfield



https://twitter.com/glitter_dc

----------


## dietrich

> Maybe we are approaching to THE OTHER..


You mean the Ring? That the Ring going missing is to do with THE OTHER and possibly the spy in their mix?

I'm also keen to see who accepts the offer from Lex.

*spoilers:*
 also Slade comes back to life and doesn't recall what happened 
*end of spoilers*

----------


## dietrich

SuperSons



https://twitter.com/ubnom_dc





https://twitter.com/kurachi93

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/kurachi93




https://twitter.com/zatou_79ha

----------


## dietrich

For those interested SuperSons *SFW* Fan Book. English translation now available



A Comic about the everyday life of two friends who go to the same school. Even in hero activities and real life, they always fight together like brothers.

Sample pages






http://alice-books.com/item/show/8694-1

----------


## CPSparkles

> *TEEN TITANS #34 
> written by ADAM GLASS
> art by BERNARD CHANG
> cover by FRANCIS MANAPUL
> variant cover by ALEX GARNER
> Who is crazy enough to steal a djinns ring? Well do you one better: How much damage can you do with a stolen djinn ring? Robin and the Teen Titans hunt the thief of magicbut are they looking in the wrong place? The Year of the Villain strikes close to homea major turning point in the Titans status quo starts here!
> ON SALE 09.18.19
> $3.99 US | 32 PAGES
> FC | RATED T
> ...


So Djinn's Ring is gone and Crush looks to be on the rampage? Wally is holding her back and she is screaming at Damian.

Are these two actually dating?

Another threat of status quo change? Ughhhh! 

This is getting repetitive and boring.

----------


## CPSparkles

> For those interested SuperSons *SFW* Fan Book. English translation now available
> 
> 
> 
> A Comic about the everyday life of two friends who go to the same school. Even in hero activities and real life, they always fight together like brothers.
> 
> Sample pages
> 
> 
> ...


Nice thanks. Will check this out.

Already feeling the SuperSons drought now that the series is ending and their Zoom title turned out to be a dud. 

Got some Supersons Fic recommendations from @Jackalope.

Any decent material featuring the original duo is welcome.

----------


## dietrich

> Nice thanks. Will check this out.
> 
> Already feeling the SuperSons drought *now that the series is ending* and their Zoom title turned out to be a dud. 
> 
> Got some Supersons Fic recommendations from @Jackalope.
> 
> Any decent material featuring the original duo is welcome.


Arghh! Don't remind me and Jon might get shipped off to *Legion* sad days if that happens.

Damian is going through Supers. He's tried Kara, Chris. 

Then he got Jon. Who was perfect. 

There's Kara in Injustice. That was Sweet and unexpected.

Now Jon's aged up and possibly going to the future. 

I guess there's Conner in the DC animated Shared Universe. They are yet to meet but Conner is a sure fire bet for that universe's TT. I wish it was Jon was in that Universe.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Arghh! Don't remind me and Jon might get shipped off to *Legion* sad days if that happens.
> 
> Damian is going through Supers. He's tried Kara, Chris. 
> 
> Then he got Jon. Who was perfect. 
> 
> There's Kara in Injustice. That was Sweet and unexpected.
> 
> Now Jon's aged up and possibly going to the future. 
> ...


I saw the solicits but I wasn't sure if that meant Jon was joining that roster as a home.  If he does that would be awful and the end of the Supersons.

DC really doesn't like kids. Especially biological ones. And families.

----------


## shadow6743

> *TEEN TITANS #34 
> written by ADAM GLASS
> art by BERNARD CHANG
> cover by FRANCIS MANAPUL
> variant cover by ALEX GARNER
> Who is crazy enough to steal a djinn’s ring? We’ll do you one better: How much damage can you do with a stolen djinn ring? Robin and the Teen Titans hunt the thief of magic…but are they looking in the wrong place? The Year of the Villain strikes close to home—a major turning point in the Titans status quo starts here!
> ON SALE 09.18.19
> $3.99 US | 32 PAGES
> FC | RATED T
> ...


Really, looking forward to this issue. I was talking with a friend and they were saying that they thought Crush took the ring to get Djinn to like her. The only change in the status quo I imagine is finding out who the mole is or who the other is.

----------


## shadow6743

> So Djinn's Ring is gone and Crush looks to be on the rampage? Wally is holding her back and she is screaming at Damian.
> 
> Are these two actually dating?
> 
> Another threat of status quo change? Ughhhh! 
> 
> This is getting repetitive and boring.


Covers and solicitations never really tell you anything. The change is probably going to be we find out about the mole. I mean think about it if solicitations don't say something going to change forever people would not be excited or feel an urgent need to buy the comic. Its really just marketing 101.

----------


## dietrich

> Really, looking forward to this issue. I was talking with a friend and they were saying that they thought Crush took the ring to get Djinn to like her. The only change in the status quo I imagine is finding out who the mole is or who the other is.


I hope that's not the case. I like their relationship and Crush though hot headed and crushing real hard on Djinn seems smarter than that. Plius she seems tuned in to Djinn's emotions. Always noticing when she's sad.

She got really upset when she thought Damian was hurting Djinn's feelings. This is such a huge violation. I really hope it's not Crush.

----------


## Arsenal

I think her missing ring is more likely to be related to her father/brother (I forget which one it is) that Glass has been teasing since Djinn debuted than being Crush or the other related.

----------


## shadow6743

> I hope that's not the case. I like their relationship and Crush though hot headed and crushing real hard on Djinn seems smarter than that. Plius she seems tuned in to Djinn's emotions. Always noticing when she's sad.
> 
> She got really upset when she thought Damian was hurting Djinn's feelings. This is such a huge violation. I really hope it's not Crush.


I don't think it's the case. Just a theory. I really like Djinn and Crush relationship but, more as a friendship than a romance. I know Djinn relationship with Damian is not truly romantic yet, but I like the way Glass writes them together. Even when they disagree they are still able to listen and talk to each and have genuine conversations that have a intimacy not seen in Djinn's writing with Crush. Not to say the scenes with Crush and Djinn are badly written I just don't feel the same level of intimacy reading them, when I read a scene between Damian and Djinn. Especially, when combined with subtle aspects like touching when in panels together. 

Damian's not a touchy person so seeing this in the art makes we like the writing more.How+you+guys+feeling+about+damien+robins+new+little+girlfriend+_2bb284adfb1f35e9cc89f1057377161d.jpg

----------


## adrikito

> But, Damian unlike Wolverine will grow right now I think writers are just having fun giving Damian a napolean complex. Also, if I was picking a design for the future .
> I like this look for Damian.
> Attachment 83336
> .





> https://twitter.com/kurachi93



I love this costume. Thanks Batman Beyond. Maybe someday we will see the current Damian wearing it in one adventure.




> Damian


He is really big here.. But is Damian.

----------


## dietrich

> I don't think it's the case. Just a theory. I really like Djinn and Crush relationship but, more as a friendship than a romance. I know Djinn relationship with Damian is not truly romantic yet, but I like the way Glass writes them together. Even when they disagree they are still able to listen and talk to each and have genuine conversations that have a intimacy not seen in Djinn's writing with Crush. Not to say the scenes with Crush and Djinn are badly written I just don't feel the same level of intimacy reading them, when I read a scene between Damian and Djinn. Especially, when combined with subtle aspects like touching when in panels together. 
> 
> Damian's not a touchy person so seeing this in the art makes we like the writing more.How+you+guys+feeling+about+damien+robins+new+little+girlfriend+_2bb284adfb1f35e9cc89f1057377161d.jpg


I would prefer a Crush and Djinn relationship. 

I did like this scene. It's very sweet. I've always thought Damian was too young to have a relationship plus he's personality seems like he isn't really there yet. I also find it adorable that he didn't even realise that she liked him.

You are right he's not a touchy person. Made me laugh when we found out in Supersons he's been kissing some Bandit Princess which he seemed to hate talking about but he seemed willing to kiss Djinn and Blushed when Emi kissed him.

----------


## dietrich

I'm not sure what i think of Damian in a relationship. I always see him ending up like 666 Batman with his cats just due to his lifestyle and who he is. [the weight of The Batman and The Al Ghul legacies reduces the chances of a happily everafter]

His past experiences and the experiences of those around him when it comes to relationships no doubt have left scars and shaped his outlook. Damian will likely be even worse than his father at relationships.

I like Damian and Kara in Injustice [there too he's oblivious to her fondness of him]




I like the idea of him and Alexis Luthor from The Just though she betrayed him and it was hinted that he had feelings for Chris Kent the universe's Superman. i would have liked to see more of that world and that relationship.



There was also Kingdom Come where he's with Mari Grayson. I really, really love the idea of Damian ending up becoming Dick's son-in-law [is that too creepy?]

 

I even like the childhood teases with Maps and Djinn but I think he will be unlucky in love.

----------


## Fergus

I've seen some who hate the possibility of Damian and Djinn. The general excuse being that she's too old. I don't think she is. 

I doubt Crush has the ring it most likely is to do with her brother. He might have connections to The Other. 

On the subject of future partners for Damian. I liked the Lexi Luthor Idea or someone similar but a good one who doesn't turn to the dark side. Two kids of ex villains who are good. They can relate to each other. I'm also not opposed to a gay Damian.

----------


## CPSparkles

Dami and Alfred



SuperSons and Kid Joker



https://twitter.com/winterRimyeah

----------


## CPSparkles

Supersons

----------


## CPSparkles

> Covers and solicitations never really tell you anything. The change is probably going to be we find out about the mole. I mean think about it if solicitations don't say something going to change forever people would not be excited or feel an urgent need to buy the comic. Its really just marketing 101.


It's just used too often i'm getting sick of them always threatening but never delivering on a status quo change. I mean the 1st TT run ended with a status change we don't need another one. Why can't we just have a some stretch of time when they all get along? It's lazy marketing which I doubt anyone falls for.

The prison din't lead to change, the killing of Deathstroke didn't lead to change, Damian endangering them didn't lead to change, physical fighting didn't lead to change. I don't think this will.

----------


## adrikito

> I'm not sure what i think of Damian in a relationship. I always see him ending up like 666 Batman with his cats just due to his lifestyle and who he is. [the weight of The Batman and The Al Ghul legacies reduces the chances of a happily everafter]
> 
> His past experiences and the experiences of those around him when it comes to relationships no doubt have left scars and shaped his outlook. Damian will likely be even worse than his father at relationships.
> 
> I like Damian and Kara in Injustice [there too he's oblivious to her fondness of him]


Hmmm.. Age difference 3 years.. With another timeskip(Damian with 16 years, Kara 19).. We connect that with SS future and this relation fits.

This can still happen.. If DC is smart.. Something that I doubt.

Red Arrow has more chances.. They can use what happened before Emiko joining the TT as excuse to make them start one relation in the future.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I'm not sure what i think of Damian in a relationship. I always see him ending up like 666 Batman with his cats just due to his lifestyle and who he is. [the weight of The Batman and The Al Ghul legacies reduces the chances of a happily everafter]
> 
> His past experiences and the experiences of those around him when it comes to relationships no doubt have left scars and shaped his outlook. Damian will likely be even worse than his father at relationships.
> 
> I like Damian and Kara in Injustice [there too he's oblivious to her fondness of him]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a sucker for all of them.  I like relationship drama in teen comics. I wouldn't mind Damian getting a girl friend. It'd be hilarious with his people skills.

PS.

You forgot Raven from the animated Universe.

----------


## Arsenal

Depending on how you define Damian & Dick’s relationship, Damian getting together with Mari means he’d either be sleeping with his sister or his niece. They may not be related in that universe but they would be in the main one.

So yeah, personally I’m not a fan of that particular pairing on principle more than anything.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Depending on how you define Damian & Dick’s relationship, Damian getting together with Mari means he’d either be sleeping with his sister or his niece. They may not be related in that universe but they would be in the main one.
> 
> So yeah, personally I’m not a fan of that particular pairing on principle more than anything.


I'm okay with it in that World but it is suspect in the the main DC world. they might not be blood related but they are family.

----------


## CPSparkles

Dick is Damian's other *Parent*

----------


## adrikito

> Dick is Damian's other *Parent*


HAHAHAHAHAHA..

Better mother than the other 2.. Specially than Talia.. 

I heard that in the old continuity Damian trained during 8 years with people from the league before know his own mother.. Talia only toke care of him during 2 years before give him to Bruce..

----------


## shadow6743

> I'm a sucker for all of them.  I like relationship drama in teen comics. I wouldn't mind Damian getting a girl friend. It'd be hilarious with his people skills.
> 
> PS.
> 
> You forgot Raven from the animated Universe.


I don't think so, the reason some Bruce ends up alone is due to pushing people away. Damian unlike Bruce works harder at maintaining relationships. Its interesting that two futures show Damian as married or just having a child Kingdom Come and the future in super sons.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I don't think so, the reason some Bruce ends up alone is due to pushing people away. Damian unlike Bruce works harder at maintaining relationships. Its interesting that two futures show Damian as married or just having a child Kingdom Come and the future in super sons.


Damian pushes people away more than Bruce. Aside from Dick Grayson who else has Damian ever really taken into his confidence or trusts?  No one. Not Colin, not Jon, not Alfred No one. 

Bruce pushes people away Damian doesn't let people in and even those who have managed to get a little close are still at an arms length. 

Bruce at least had some happy healthy relationships to guide him Damian has none. Everywhere you look it's messed up for him. he doesn't have one wholesome role model. he doesn't even know what normal is. Damian only just a few months ago learnt that you don't kidnap people you want to work with.
he doesn't know what personal space or privacy is. he believes it's his right to spy on people. Bruce is a 1000 times better at maintaining relationships than Damian. 

Pray tell what relationship has Damian maintained?

Batman 666
batman Beyond
Batman Generations
The Just
Batman 700
TTOT

Damian is married on  one world and has a kid in one future but alone in all these worlds. There's also the Rebirth JL world where he's batman but unconfirmed whether he's single or married.

i don't know where or why you have the impression that Damian is better at maintaining relationships when we have no evidence of this and lots of evidence to the contrary.

----------


## dietrich

> Depending on how you define Damian & Dicks relationship, Damian getting together with Mari means hed either be sleeping with his sister or his niece. They may not be related in that universe but they would be in the main one.
> 
> So yeah, personally Im not a fan of that particular pairing on principle more than anything.


That's the problem. I view Dick and Damian as a parallel to Dick and Bruce. brother/parent. Dick is more than just a brother to Damian. He's a surrogate father but I'm a huge fan of Kingdom Come and the Ibn/Mari relationship.

Maybe it's the idea that no matter the world those two [Dick and Damian] will always end up family.

----------


## shadow6743

> Damian pushes people away more than Bruce. Aside from Dick Grayson who else has Damian ever really taken into his confidence or trusts?  No one. Not Colin, not Jon, not Alfred No one. 
> 
> Bruce pushes people away Damian doesn't let people in and even those who have managed to get a little close are still at an arms length. 
> 
> Bruce at least had some happy healthy relationships to guide him Damian has none. Everywhere you look it's messed up for him. he doesn't have one wholesome role model. he doesn't even know what normal is. Damian only just a few months ago learnt that you don't kidnap people you want to work with.
> he doesn't know what personal space or privacy is. he believes it's his right to spy on people. Bruce is a 1000 times better at maintaining relationships than Damian. 
> 
> Pray tell what relationship has Damian maintained?
> 
> ...


I think I did not explain well. I never viewed any of these futures except for Beyond and generations as Damian. The majority I thought was his clone. I just meant to say I think Damian is more likely to maintain relationships because of seeing Bruce's mistakes and having Dick's influence. Although, I feel like the 666 future is almost the default ending for the his character when I can't see it happening anymore.

----------


## dietrich

> I don't think so, the reason some Bruce ends up alone is due to pushing people away. Damian unlike Bruce works harder at maintaining relationships. Its interesting that two futures show Damian as married or just having a child Kingdom Come and the future in super sons.


Damian is works hard at maintaining relationships with Grayson, his father and his pets. Those are the only ones one could argue but those are only recent. 

Damian is a child so it's difficult to say that he works hard to maintain relationships with the people he depends on. he is learning to get along with people but bruce also gets along with people.

Damian is still growing and evolving. We don't know what or who he'll become we can only guess based on his folks [he shares traits with both] and environmental influences. 

The two Wayne's share a lot of negative and antisocial traits but Bruce has the edge in that Bruce doesn't have all the fuckrey that shaped Damian's formative years. 

Bruce wasn't surrounded/poisoned by toxicity that is Damian's conditioned response's and world view. He wasn't raised to be the next Alexander the Great nor was he raised to view human life as disposable where you have to literally kill to get ahead. 
Bruce wasn't taught that people aren't equal or that women are harlots. 


Bruce before Alfred didn't have harmful parents living a harmful lifestyle and teaching him harmful habits. We are products of our environment and share DNA with our parents. Those are the things that shapes us and determine who we become and how we relate/react with others.

Nature v Nurture either way the odds are stacked against Damian.

Sure Damian is working extra hard unlearning bad habits and changing his world view. He's done a wonderful job so far but he's still very much a work in progress.

Not to mention that he's just swapped one dodgy role model for another. 

Bruce is better than Talia but still bad. Everything that Damian is doing right now. All he's questionable behaviour and habits are picked up directly from his father. The lying to TM, the using other people, the being Cruel. Everything that Alfred accused Damian of doing in TT are the very thing's Bruce is doing. 

The only difference is that Bruce is acting out because he was dumped while Damian is acting out because he was force to watch an entire Planet die and they failed to save them.

I just don't think that he has much hope. 


Sorry that got away from me and turned into a rant.

My dream ending for Damian is a mix of batman 700, Batman Beyond, JL#25 and Supersons.

DamiBat rescues and trains Terry, takes over the LOA turning them into a Global Force for good with Jon then he marries has kids and retires to live out his old age babysitting his grand-kids with Jon.

----------


## dietrich

> I think I did not explain well. I never viewed any of these futures except for Beyond and generations as Damian. The majority I thought was his clone. I just meant to say *I think Damian is more likely to maintain relationships because of seeing Bruce's mistakes* and having Dick's influence. Although, I feel like the 666 future is almost the default ending for the his character when I can't see it happening anymore.


Interesting. I never considered that.

----------


## dietrich

> HAHAHAHAHAHA..
> 
> Better mother than the other 2.. Specially than Talia.. 
> 
> I heard that in the old continuity Damian trained during 8 years with people from the league before know his own mother.. Talia only toke care of him during 2 years before give him to Bruce..


That's whack. however you look at it Talia hasn't been the best mum. Damian and Jason got the bad deal when it comes to mums.

----------


## Jackalope89

The Damian and Jon friendship kind of got iced because of Bendis taking over the Super books and shipping Jon into space almost immediately to get aged up.

----------


## dietrich

> The Damian and Jon friendship kind of got iced because of Bendis taking over the Super books and shipping Jon into space almost immediately to get aged up.


Did I get the wrong idea or is Jon getting shipped off to join Legion?

----------


## shadow6743

That's my dream ending too. Batman Beyond right now I feel like would totally do that ending. Especially, with Damian now making up with Bruce. I never thought the 666 future would ever happen. It is the ending that would happen if Damian never got character development beyond Batman and Son. I never think of Damian having a bad ending because I always felt the point of the character was to raise this young boy to not only not make the same mistakes as his father but, to also to surpass him someday. But, then again that's what alternate futures are for you can have whatever ending you want in comics.

----------


## shadow6743

My sister follows Legion more closely than me and she was telling me it does not look like Jon's going to the Legion, but more likely Supergirl.

----------


## Konja7

> Did I get the wrong idea or is Jon getting shipped off to join Legion?


So far, we don't know. 

Although it's pretty likely Jon will join to the Legion, we don't know if he will be in the future permanently. 

It's possible Jon will go and return from the future (like young Clark in "Superboy and the Legion of Super-Heroes").

----------


## dietrich

> That's my dream ending too. Batman Beyond right now I feel like would totally do that ending. Especially, with Damian now making up with Bruce. I never thought the 666 future would ever happen. It is the ending that would happen if Damian never got character development beyond Batman and Son. I never think of Damian having a bad ending because I always felt the point of the character was to raise this young boy to not only not make the same mistakes as his father but, to also to surpass him someday. But, then again that's what alternate futures are for you can have whatever ending you want in comics.


It did seem like Jurgens was heading that way with like you say Damian and Bruce making up. Damian giving Terry his blessing as THE Batman and then Damian went off to change the LOA.

And then SuperSons gave us that gem of a Damian having a grand kid.

That would be ideal but you know how DC is. 666 was harsh enough but then Tec gave us it's version of another bad future where Tim tries to kill Damian.

DC has a hard for making Robins bad for angst purposes but Damian is about overcoming and changing ones destiny.

----------


## dietrich

I really hope he doesn't get shipped to the future that would be such a waste of a good character.

----------


## Digifiend

> My sister follows Legion more closely than me and she was telling me it does not look like Jon's going to the Legion, but more likely Supergirl.


The Superman and Lois Lane solicits together make it pretty clear. Jon's a Legionnaire.

----------


## dietrich

https://chizu-makes-art.tumblr.com

----------


## shadow6743

> The Superman and Lois Lane solicits together make it pretty clear. Jon's a Legionnaire.


I rather have another Super Sons series but, Jon with the legion maybe an interesting read. Its the perfect way to have Jon come back and be young again and just say it was due to time travel.

----------


## Jackalope89

> I really hope he doesn't get shipped to the future that would be such a waste of a good character.


Same. And honestly, I don't have much interest in the LoS.

----------


## Fergus

I came across 2 unexpected Damian cameo's at the weekend

First was an issue of Scooby Apocalypse #34 at the Dentist surgery.

He was in a side story about Atom Ant trying to join the JL so Batman had to test him.

----------


## Fergus

Is Damian a regular on these? I'm planning on checking out the whole series. The main comic was quite interesting.


The second was the Nightwing/Magilla Gorilla Special. This was a real treat. It's been a while since I read some decent fun Nightwing.

Nightwing helps Magilla solve the mystery of his adopted father's death and sort out relations with his protege Grape Ape. Dick sees parallels to he's relationship with his own father, his adopted father Bruce and his Damian.

It's an emotional and funny issue which deals with family and again we are reminded that Damian isn't just dick's protege or brother but he's like a son to Dick.

----------


## dietrich

> Is Damian a regular on these? I'm planning on checking out the whole series. The main comic was quite interesting.
> 
> 
> The second was the Nightwing/Magilla Gorilla Special. This was a real treat. It's been a while since I read some decent fun Nightwing.
> 
> Nightwing helps Magilla solve the mystery of his adopted father's death and sort out relations with his protege Grape Ape. Dick sees parallels to he's relationship with his own father, his adopted father Bruce and his Damian.
> 
> It's an emotional and funny issue which deals with family and again we are reminded that Damian isn't just dick's protege or brother but he's like a son to Dick.


Will have to check them out.  Wasn't aware of these. The Nightwing one sounds very interesting. Not sure I want to read a Scooby Doo comic though.

----------


## Rac7d*

Damian really gonna have his best friend taken away
Bendis sucks

----------


## CPSparkles

Son of the Demon



https://www.**********.com/axlsalles

----------


## CPSparkles

> Is Damian a regular on these? I'm planning on checking out the whole series. The main comic was quite interesting.
> 
> 
> The second was the Nightwing/Magilla Gorilla Special. This was a real treat. It's been a while since I read some decent fun Nightwing.
> 
> Nightwing helps Magilla solve the mystery of his adopted father's death and sort out relations with his protege Grape Ape. Dick sees parallels to he's relationship with his own father, his adopted father Bruce and his Damian.
> 
> It's an emotional and funny issue which deals with family and again we are reminded that Damian isn't just dick's protege or brother but he's like a son to Dick.


I love unexpected Damian cameo's. I already read the Nightwing/Magilla crossover and it was lots of fun. It's cool that in canon now there is a movie based on the Flying Grayson .

Plus making Grape Ape  Damian   to Dick's  Magilla Gorilla was an inspired choice. Though lets hope that Dick having seen what happened to MG won't make the same mistakes he and Bruce did. I don't think  he would.

----------


## CPSparkles

Vampire Dami



https://grassfour.tumblr.com


Batman, Robin and Alfred



https://comic-art-showcase.tumblr.com

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian Wayne: The most disgruntled child you'll ever know




https://neebluarts.tumblr.com

----------


## Fergus

> Son of the Demon
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.**********.com/axlsalles


This is wonderful

----------


## adrikito

> Is Damian a regular on these? I'm planning on checking out the whole series. The main comic was quite interesting.
> 
> 
> The second was the Nightwing/Magilla Gorilla Special. This was a real treat. It's been a while since I read some decent fun Nightwing.
> 
> Nightwing helps Magilla solve the mystery of his adopted father's death and sort out relations with his protege Grape Ape. Dick sees parallels to he's relationship with his own father, his adopted father Bruce and his Damian.
> 
> It's an emotional and funny issue which deals with family and again we are reminded that Damian isn't just dick's protege or brother but he's like a son to Dick.


I think that I saw the first case before.. I am not sure about the 2nd case..

----------


## Fergus

> I think that I saw the first case before.. I am not sure about the 2nd case..


The second case is from the Nightwing and Magilla Special and it's very good. Much better than the Scooby one.

----------


## dietrich

Damian and Goliath




https://twitter.com/e_n0eno

----------


## adrikito

> Damian and Goliath
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/e_n0eno


I miss him..




> The second case is from the Nightwing and Magilla Special and it's very good. Much better than the Scooby one.


Now that you talk about that.. I think that I read this many weeks ago.

----------


## dietrich

https://dontotdraws.tumblr.com

----------


## dietrich

> I miss him..



Me too but glass won't use him or even show him at all.

----------


## dietrich

https://dontotdraws.tumblr.com

*He's taller and older now Damian. Sorry.*

----------


## dietrich

https://dontotdraws.tumblr.com

----------


## adrikito

Now DUKE despite He is NOT A ROBIN replaces DRAKE in these jokes? 


*Teen Titans 31 preview:*

https://www.cbr.com/teen-titans-31-l...crush-preview/

Lobo reveals that he killed his sons in this continuity too. *The Other* wants his services to kill the TT.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Now DUKE despite He is NOT A ROBIN replaces DRAKE in these jokes? 
> 
> 
> *Teen Titans 31 preview:*
> 
> https://www.cbr.com/teen-titans-31-l...crush-preview/
> 
> Lobo reveals that he killed his sons in this continuity too. *The Other* wants his services to kill the TT.


Thanks for the preview. Glass is a patchy writer. It would have been great if he fleshed out thisThe Other business more and I'm still waiting to get more than a page of the Jason/ damian thing. So far that has been the huge let down in this title.

No matter what he does I'm not going to be satisfied until he gives he a reason for writing Damian so out of character and for having him strap a bomb to his chest.

Damian is a smart kid and he has been doing this since he was in diapers I do not buy him just jumping to conclusions like that. I believe he had good reason to suspect Jason and Glass never even gave us a bad reason for him suspecting Jason. I need that resolved.

----------


## Fergus

> Thanks for the preview. Glass is a patchy writer. It would have been great if he fleshed out thisThe Other business more and I'm still waiting to get more than a page of the Jason/ damian thing. So far that has been the huge let down in this title.
> 
> No matter what he does I'm not going to be satisfied until he gives he a reason for writing Damian so out of character and for having him strap a bomb to his chest.
> 
> Damian is a smart kid and he has been doing this since he was in diapers I do not buy him just jumping to conclusions like that. I believe he had good reason to suspect Jason and Glass never even gave us a bad reason for him suspecting Jason. I need that resolved.


I think Glass is a Todd fanboy salty over the L's Damian's handed Jason and he's trying to even out the score. I mean in what comic has Jason ever handled Damian like that? If 10 year old Damian can knock Jason out then Jason doesn't stand a chance against 13 year old Jason.

----------


## dietrich

Jason has never handled Damian like that and usually Damian does win but in Batman and Robin [Morrison] Red haired Jason did beat Damian in hand to hand.

i know some fans like to state that that's no longer canon but there's nothing to support this. In Rebirth Dick and Damian's time as B&R is still canon.

----------


## Fergus

> Jason has never handled Damian like that and usually Damian does win but in Batman and Robin [Morrison] Red haired Jason did beat Damian in hand to hand.
> 
> i know some fans like to state that that's no longer canon but there's nothing to support this. In Rebirth Dick and Damian's time as B&R is still canon.


Are you certain that's still canon? I saw a post on Todd's appreciation site stating that version of Jason wasn't canon.

----------


## dietrich

> Are you certain that's still canon? I saw a post on Todd's appreciation site stating that version of Jason wasn't canon.


I'm pretty sure it's still canon. There is no evidence to support it no longer being canon and plenty of evidence in support of it still being canon.

----------


## dietrich

> Now DUKE despite He is NOT A ROBIN replaces DRAKE in these jokes? 
> 
> 
> *Teen Titans 31 preview:*
> 
> https://www.cbr.com/teen-titans-31-l...crush-preview/
> 
> Lobo reveals that he killed his sons in this continuity too. *The Other* wants his services to kill the TT.


That's drake next to Duke in the superman shirt.

Why did lobo kill his sons I wonder?

----------


## Arsenal

> Jason has never handled Damian like that and usually Damian does win but in Batman and Robin [Morrison] Red haired Jason did beat Damian in hand to hand.
> 
> i know some fans like to state that that's no longer canon but there's nothing to support this. In Rebirth Dick and Damian's time as B&R is still canon.


Jason never spontaneously developing red hair and Scarlet never existing post FP would suggest those stories didn't happen.

That's not to say that ALL of Dick and Damian's time as B-man and Robin was erased, but perhaps those particular stories were. Or maybe the broad strokes of them are canon but modified to fit the current versions of the characters involved.

----------


## dietrich

> Jason never spontaneously developing red hair and Scarlet never existing post FP would suggest those stories didn't happen.
> 
> That's not to say that ALL of Dick and Damian's time as B-man and Robin was erased, but perhaps those particular stories were. Or maybe the broad strokes of them are canon but modified to fit the current versions of the characters involved.


where does it say that Scarlet never existed or that Jason never had red hair never went to jail or was never antagonistic towards dick and Damian? we know the conflict with Pyg still happened. we know inc still happened and that had Damian's replacement spine play a very important role.

are you just picking and choosing? I know some fans aren't very fond of red haired Jason but do we have any stories to support the fact that that part of the run has been erased when other parts of the same story has been carried over.


I mean in the story of Pyg post FP who said Scarlet never was a thing?

----------


## Fergus

So Jason has never in fact beaten Damian in combat making what happened in TT even more of an OCC asspull and rubbish writing worse than Damian defeating Deathstroke.

----------


## Arsenal

> where does it say that Scarlet never existed or that Jason never had red hair never went to jail or was never antagonistic towards dick and Damian? we know the conflict with Pyg still happened. we know inc still happened and that had Damian's replacement spine play a very important role.
> 
> are you just picking and choosing? I know some fans aren't very fond of red haired Jason but do we have any stories to support the fact that that part of the run has been erased when other parts of the same story has been carried over.
> 
> 
> I mean in the story of Pyg post FP who said Scarlet never was a thing?


There's been 80+ issues of a Red Hood book and various appearances in other books since the reboot yet there hasn't been a single a reference to Jason ever having red hair, to ever knowing a scarlet or even a scarlet ever existing. There have been multiple flashbacks that show Jason pre-robin and his hair is black in every single one of them. Until I see something that suggests otherwise, I have no reason to believe that version of Jason ever existed which means I have no reason to believe those stories involving that version of the character are canon either.

----------


## Sergard

> where does it say that Scarlet never existed or that Jason never had red hair never went to jail or was never antagonistic towards dick and Damian? we know the conflict with Pyg still happened. we know inc still happened and that had Damian's replacement spine play a very important role.
> 
> are you just picking and choosing? I know some fans aren't very fond of red haired Jason but do we have any stories to support the fact that that part of the run has been erased when other parts of the same story has been carried over.
> 
> 
> I mean in the story of Pyg post FP who said Scarlet never was a thing?


RHatO #14. Artemis asks Pyg if he has ever met Red Hood and Pyg answers "In Continuity? No." I'm also pretty sure that Jason says at some point in RHatO that Kory and Roy were his first teammates.
Don't you think he'd mention Scarlet if she had ever existed in current continuity? And how is Jason's hair supposed to suddenly turn red? There are enough panels of baby Jason with black hair.

Jason was retconned out of the Batman: Cult story. It's normal to change some stories. Is it really that far off if writers decide to retcon stories that weren't liked by fans of the character? Especially since Jason's character was misused often enough in the past in favor of the other Robins.
Jason's character isn't necessary for Dickbats and new Robin Damian. There are enough other characters that can be used as punching bags so that 10-year old Damian can have his glory moments.

Why does it always come down to this? Why do people from the Damian and Dick fanbase always take stories in which Jason's character was obviously pushed down to elevate Damian and Dick and use that moments as proof for Damian and Dick being way superior to Jason? Can't we all enjoy the characters we like without bashing others? Why is the comic scene so toxic?

----------


## adrikito

> That's drake next to Duke in the superman shirt.
> 
> Why did lobo kill his sons I wonder?


You are right. I didn´t saw him when I posted the comment.


I didn´t know that the people was affected like that for see Jason defeating Damian.. 

Seems that I am the person that most enjoys the current TT here.. I think that if you saw this you will enjoy this a little.. During all this run SS was out.. TT was not the only comic with Damian..

----------


## Arsenal

> So Jason has never in fact beaten Damian in combat making what happened in TT even more of an OCC asspull and rubbish writing worse than Damian defeating Deathstroke.


Have Jason and Damian even ever had a "proper" fight before post Flashpoint? The only ones that come to mind involve Damian jumping Jason (the time where Damian fought his way through the robins to prove he's the superior robin and Teen Titans annual 1) but I may be forgetting some.

----------


## dietrich

> RHatO #14. Artemis asks Pyg if he has ever met Red Hood and Pyg answers "In Continuity? No." I'm also pretty sure that Jason says at some point in RHatO that Kory and Roy were his first teammates.
> Don't you think he'd mention Scarlet if she had ever existed in current continuity? And how is Jason's hair supposed to suddenly turn red? There are enough panels of baby Jason with black hair.
> 
> Jason was retconned out of the Batman: Cult story. It's normal to change some stories. Is it really that far off if writers decide to retcon stories that weren't liked by fans of the character? Especially since Jason's character was misused often enough in the past in favor of the other Robins.
> Jason's character isn't necessary for Dickbats and new Robin Damian. T*here are enough other characters that can be used as punching bags so that 10-year old Damian can have his glory moments.
> 
> Why does it always come down to this? Why do people from the Damian and Dick fanbase always take stories in which Jason's character was obviously pushed down to elevate Damian and Dick and use that moments as proof for Damian and Dick being way superior to Jason? Can't we all enjoy the characters we like without bashing others? Why is the comic scene so toxic?*



Wait what!? Don't k now what set you off but the only one around here being toxic is you. I don't know what you are on about in the last part. How is me saying that Jason beat Damian at combat a way of elevating or showing superiority?

You need to leave your issues at the door and stick to the topic at hand.

----------


## dietrich

> Have Jason and Damian even ever had a "proper" fight before post Flashpoint? The only ones that come to mind involve Damian jumping Jason (the time where Damian fought his way through the robins to prove he's the superior robin and Teen Titans annual 1) but I may be forgetting some.


Yes they did in Robin War. That's post FP right?

----------


## Fergus

> RHatO #14. Artemis asks Pyg if he has ever met Red Hood and Pyg answers "In Continuity? No." I'm also pretty sure that Jason says at some point in RHatO that Kory and Roy were his first teammates.
> Don't you think he'd mention Scarlet if she had ever existed in current continuity? And how is Jason's hair supposed to suddenly turn red? There are enough panels of baby Jason with black hair.
> 
> Jason was retconned out of the Batman: Cult story. It's normal to change some stories. Is it really that far off if writers decide to retcon stories that weren't liked by fans of the character? Especially since Jason's character was misused often enough in the past in favor of the other Robins.
> Jason's character isn't necessary for Dickbats and new Robin Damian. There are enough other characters that can be used as punching bags so that 10-year old Damian can have his glory moments.
> 
> Why does it always come down to this? Why do people from the Damian and Dick fanbase always take stories in which Jason's character was obviously pushed down to elevate Damian and Dick and use that moments as proof for Damian and Dick being way superior to Jason? Can't we all enjoy the characters we like without bashing others? Why is the comic scene so toxic?


You need to contact the writers. They are the ones who insist on having Jason fight kids and threaten to kill innocent kids. That is something Dick Grayson and Damian Wayne have never done.

The writers are the ones who elevate those two and make them superior. From Morrision, to Tomasi, to Glass To King to I forget the guy who wrote convergence. They are the ones having a grown man fight and threaten underage and innocent kids not the fan base.

Whatever's canon Jason did fight a 13 year old and threaten to kill kids who had zero beef with him in Rebirth. That one we can all agree one right?

----------


## dietrich

> You need to contact the writers. They are the ones who insist on having Jason fight kids and threaten to kill innocent kids. That is something Dick Grayson and Damian Wayne have never done.
> 
> The writers are the ones who elevate those two and make them superior. From Morrision, to Tomasi, to Glass To King to I forget the guy who wrote convergence. They are the ones having a grown man fight and threaten underage and innocent kids not the fan base.
> 
> Whatever's canon Jason did fight a 13 year old and threaten to kill kids who had zero beef with him in Rebirth. That one we can all agree one right?


Dude knock i9t off. This is an Appreciation thread can we not do this

----------


## Arsenal

> Yes they did in Robin War. That's post FP right?


Did they? Haven't read it since it was published so I'll have to re-read it before I can comment on it.

----------


## dietrich

> You are right. I didn´t saw him when I posted the comment.
> 
> 
> I didn´t know that the people was affected like that for see Jason defeating Damian.. 
> 
> Seems that I am the person that most enjoys the current TT here.. I think that if you saw this you will enjoy this a little.. During all this run SS was out.. TT was not the only comic with Damian..


I do enjoy the current TT. I have sonme issues with it but for the most part I enjoy it.

I don't have much issue with Jason beating Damian except that I think the story was done badly. We didn't get to see them working together much nor were we given much reason to justify Damian suspecting Jason of betrayal. There's a huge chunk of the story missing.

I also had issues with Jason who was supposed be a kid friendly beating a kid he reached out to in the 1st place so badly even carrying on when the kid wasn't fighting anymore. It was on par or worse than what Bruce did to Jason. maybe that is the point. Maybe the writer was trying to say something about Jason's mental health or feeling for Bruce and him using Damian as a surrogate for the Wayne he can't smack down.
I don't know I just wish we had gotten more meat.

----------


## Sergard

> Wait what!? Don't k now what set you off but the only one around here being toxic is you. I don't know what you are on about in the last part. How is me saying that Jason beat Damian at combat a way of elevating or showing superiority?
> 
> You need to leave your issues at the door and stick to the topic at hand.


The part in bold wasn't about you. Sorry if that wasn't clear.
I do like Damian, and I do like appreciation threads - but I'd prefer it if appreciation threads were used for appreciation.

----------


## Arsenal

All this Robin-on-Robin fan war stuff is a cover created by DC to distract people from realizing Bruce is an abusive parent to his kids. That's my truth and nobody can convince me otherwise. 



> I do enjoy the current TT. I have sonme issues with it but for the most part I enjoy it.
> 
> I don't have much issue with Jason beating Damian except that I think the story was done badly. We didn't get to see them working together much nor were we given much reason to justify Damian suspecting Jason of betrayal. There's a huge chunk of the story missing.
> 
> I also had issues with Jason who was supposed be a kid friendly beating a kid he reached out to in the 1st place so badly even carrying on when the kid wasn't fighting anymore. It was on par or worse than what Bruce did to Jason. maybe that is the point. Maybe the writer was trying to say something about Jason's mental health or feeling for Bruce and him using Damian as a surrogate for the Wayne he can't smack down.
> I don't know I just wish we had gotten more meat.


Yeah I think the Jason-Damian partnership was the most disappointing aspect so far of a fairly enjoyable TT run largely due to the fact that it was so underdeveloped. I honestly wish the entire annual was solely focused on that so that we could of gotten some proper context to what was going on instead of trying to piece it together ourselves with the little crumbs we've been given so far.

----------


## dietrich

> The part in bold wasn't about you. Sorry if that wasn't clear.
> I do like Damian, and I do like appreciation threads - but I'd prefer it if appreciation threads were used for appreciation.


No worries mate. You are right Appreciation Threads should just be that.

----------


## dietrich

> A*ll this Robin-on-Robin fan war stuff is a cover created by DC to distract people from realizing Bruce is an abusive parent to his kids. That's my truth and nobody can convince me otherwise.* 
> 
> Yeah I think the Jason-Damian partnership was the most disappointing aspect so far of a fairly enjoyable TT run largely due to the fact that it was so underdeveloped. I honestly wish the entire annual was solely focused on that so that we could of gotten some proper context to what was going on instead of trying to piece it together ourselves with the little crumbs we've been given so far.


You might be on the money there.

The batfamily is what i enjoy the most about comics. Sadly what Tumblr showed me isn't the real deal in the comics. I firmly believe that DC would totally make some huge bucks if they developed family relationships more. 

I'm not saying they all have to get along but no more nerfing some to prop up others. no more having Robins cannibalise each other. They don't need to. Damian, duke and tim were on each others toes for a while there but that can be managed.

I was so looking forward to Damian and Jason working together. They have so much between them that I want writers to explore so that arc was a let down down as well. But I've kinda made my peace with that annual and the Terminus Agenda got me invested once again.

----------


## adrikito

The TT appeared in JL..

1 IMAGE. No lines.. Only the 3 rookies and KF..

Justice league 26 Titans.jpg

----------


## dietrich

> The TT appeared in JL..
> 
> 1 IMAGE. No lines.. Only the 3 rookies and KF..


That's good news. It means that other writers are using them and a writer as big as Synder that's good. I hope they had a good role.

----------


## adrikito

Damian and Emiko appeared previously when Batman said that they need EVERYONE to this War..
*
Anyway.. There are many heroes from different universes in this issue to help.*. I think that I saw Batman 666 here.. But I can´t confirm that is him.  Terry McGinnis is her tooe, but I think that is not reason to add Beyond Damian here too..

JL.jpg

----------


## dietrich

> Damian and Emiko appeared previously when Batman said that they need EVERYONE to this War..
> *
> Anyway.. There are many heroes from different universes in this issue to help.*. I think that I saw Batman 666 here.. But I can´t confirm that is him.  Terry McGinnis is her tooe, but I think that is not reason to add Beyond Damian here too..
> 
> JL.jpg


Man now I'm tempted to pick JL up again. I dropped it a while back. Batman 666 is my guy if he's in then I'm in.

----------


## Sergard

> Man now I'm tempted to pick JL up again. I dropped it a while back. Batman 666 is my guy if he's in then I'm in.


I hope it's him and that he'll interact with Damian and the Teen Titans. Although a Teen Titans tie-in would probably be better. There are so many characters in Justice League right now that Snyder and Co. need to navigate. There doesn't seem a lot of panel space for deep character conversations between characters that are not members of the Justice League.

----------


## dietrich

> I hope it's him and that he'll interact with Damian and the Teen Titans. Although a Teen Titans tie-in would probably be better. There are so many characters in Justice League right now that Snyder and Co. need to navigate. There doesn't seem a lot of panel space for deep character conversations between characters that are not members of the Justice League.


That would be heaven. They teased us with him in the TT crossover with Future Tim but Tomasi was forced to change that story so that was anti climatic as hell. I'll take anything they give me here though like you say with so many characters and lots of them more relevant to the story/ series I'm not getting my hopes up.

That's two big teases that TT didn't deliver on thus far [Batman 666 and Jason mentoring].

----------


## Arsenal

> Damian and Emiko appeared previously when Batman said that they need EVERYONE to this War..
> *
> Anyway.. There are many heroes from different universes in this issue to help.*. I think that I saw Batman 666 here.. But I can´t confirm that is him.  Terry McGinnis is her tooe, but I think that is not reason to add Beyond Damian here too..
> 
> JL.jpg


Where’s this from?

----------


## dietrich

> Where’s this from?


Today's JL I believe.

----------


## adrikito

> Wheres this from?


Justice League 26.. As he said Today JL issue.

----------


## dietrich

The next #LilGotham book comes out this fall (2019) titled Once Upon A Crime and features an array of Gotham rogues and heroes- what are some Gotham-adjacent characters you'd like to see in possible upcoming series? Go to  https://twitter.com/duss005 and leave your suggestions.

The premise is that Damian gets sick and Bruce tells him adapted fairy tales to makes him feel better.

----------


## CPSparkles

> The next #LilGotham book comes out this fall (2019) titled Once Upon A Crime and features an array of Gotham rogues and heroes- what are some Gotham-adjacent characters you'd like to see in possible upcoming series? Go to  https://twitter.com/duss005 and leave your suggestions.
> 
> The premise is that Damian gets sick and Bruce tells him adapted fairy tales to makes him feel better.


This fall? That's sooner than I expected. So cool. Looking forward to the return of Colin.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Damian and Emiko appeared previously when Batman said that they need EVERYONE to this War..
> *
> Anyway.. There are many heroes from different universes in this issue to help.*. I think that I saw Batman 666 here.. But I can´t confirm that is him.  Terry McGinnis is her tooe, but I think that is not reason to add Beyond Damian here too..
> 
> JL.jpg


What war is this please?

----------


## adrikito

> What war is this please?


JL events.. The year of the villain.. The Heroes know that what is making Lex Luthor will end in a war between Heroes and Villains.

----------


## Arsenal

> What war is this please?


The JL/LoD war that Snyder’s been building towards. It’s what all the Year of the Villain tie ins are leading to.

----------


## Jackalope89

Well, Robin is the best Robin of the Robins!

Fight me!

----------


## dietrich

> Well, Robin is the best Robin of the Robins!
> 
> Fight me!


very well said. I like that a lot.

----------


## Sergard

> The next #LilGotham book comes out this fall (2019) titled Once Upon A Crime and features an array of Gotham rogues and heroes- what are some Gotham-adjacent characters you'd like to see in possible upcoming series? Go to  https://twitter.com/duss005 and leave your suggestions.
> *
> The premise is that Damian gets sick and Bruce tells him adapted fairy tales to makes him feel better.*


I wish there was more family stuff like this in main continuity. Not so much drama all the time.
Judging by the cover there'll maybe be a Jack and the Beanstalk story. (I just hope Bruce doesn't tell the fairy tale "The animals and the pit" from King's run.)

----------


## Restingvoice

> the next #lilgotham book comes out this fall (2019) titled once upon a crime and features an array of gotham rogues and heroes- what are some gotham-adjacent characters you'd like to see in possible upcoming series? Go to  https://twitter.com/duss005 and leave your suggestions.
> 
> The premise is that damian gets sick and bruce tells him adapted fairy tales to makes him feel better.


aaaaaaaaaaaaaayesyesyesyesyesyesyes

----------


## adrikito

... Damian has not  highlighted much this week in TT .. What a shame.  :Frown:

----------


## shadow6743

> ... Damian has not  highlighted much this week in TT .. What a shame.


I was a little sad to not see him much too. But, I can also respect Glass for not making Teen Titans the Damian Wayne book. I feel like that was a flaw in Percy's run. Damian was the only one who really got the spotlight, its Teen Titans and as much as I am a Damian Wayne fangirl I want to see other characters get moments to shine. For example, it was small but Emiko and Djinn got some good moments in this issue. By, telling their teammates to stop fighting to save Crush and Djinn knocking Lobo back.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## Sergard

> I was a little sad to not see him much too. But, I can also respect Glass for not making Teen Titans the Damian Wayne book. I feel like that was a flaw in Percy's run. Damian was the only one who really got the spotlight, its Teen Titans and as much as I am a Damian Wayne fangirl I want to see other characters get moments to shine. For example, it was small but Emiko and Djinn got some good moments in this issue. By, telling their teammates to stop fighting to save Crush and Djinn knocking Lobo back.


I agree.
Most people probably buy TT because they are Damian fans but in the long run Damian will profit from it if his teammates get their moments to shine too and are fleshed out more.

----------


## CPSparkles

yeah he got a good deal of hate for Percy's treating the previous run as a Damian learning Journey. TT is a team book and it's only fair that everyone gets focus.

----------


## adrikito

> I was a little sad to not see him much too. But, I can also respect Glass for not making Teen Titans the Damian Wayne book. I feel like that was a flaw in Percy's run. Damian was the only one who really got the spotlight, its Teen Titans and as much as I am a Damian Wayne fangirl I want to see other characters get moments to shine. For example, it was small but Emiko and Djinn got some good moments in this issue. By, telling their teammates to stop fighting to save Crush and Djinn knocking Lobo back.


Despite what I said I have no problems with it.. I only said that I was expecting a little more..

Damian will continue here after this run.. I support Glass making his characters shine.

----------


## Darkcrusade25

Check out bendis’ insta. He got something for ya

----------


## Sergard

> Check out bendis insta. He got something for ya


Coming soon in Superman

----------


## Jackalope89

No. Just no.

----------


## adrikito

Hmmm.. Thanks for the information.. 

Thanks to that I will avoid see this..

----------


## Restingvoice

> Coming soon in Superman


This is so weird

I don't follow Superman. Basically, Jon is Tim's age now, right, but because he didn't grow up normally but in space, alone with granddad and avoiding The Crime Syndicate, traveling from world to world, I wonder about his maturity.

----------


## dietrich

> No. Just no.


Why just no?

----------


## Rac7d*

> Coming soon in Superman


So this is not so not weird because Damian has led a team with the perpetually 17 raven and beast boy as well as starfire. But the dynamic as a duo is strange and to pretend its not is wrong. I dont want Damian to become like chibi moon, always in a rush to grow up. I am glad their friends still but this gonna put pressure to age Damian and I feel like that what Bendis wants since kids in dangerous situations triggers him

----------


## adrikito

> this gonna put pressure to age Damian and I feel like that what Bendis wants since kids in dangerous situations triggers him


You are scaring me even more..

----------


## Jackalope89

> Why just no?


I was restraining myself.

----------


## Blue22

> I am glad their friends still but this gonna put pressure to age Damian and I feel like that what Bendis wants since kids in dangerous situations triggers him


Do NOT speak that into existence lol

The rate Damian's already been growing at is just fine. It's what should have happened with Jon. Don't give Bendis ideas.

----------


## U.N. Owen

> I am glad their friends still but this gonna put pressure to age Damian and I feel like that what Bendis wants since kids in dangerous situations triggers him


I feel like Bendis just wants to leave a mark no matter how much of a scar it really is. I don't think he gives a crap about kid characters unless he has an opportunity to leave his mark.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Do NOT speak that into existence lol
> 
> The rate Damian's already been growing at is just fine. It's what should have happened with Jon. Don't give Bendis ideas.


Thats just it for Damian to age Tim has to go or were gonna introduce some dumb late bloomer napoleons complexion him. Which is dumb small bird is best I love the way he takes advantage of his size in battle too

----------


## Restingvoice

tumblr_ptcuojogpm1vy5bvco1_640.jpg

Tumblr edit

----------


## king81992

> So this is not so not weird because Damian has led a team with the perpetually 17 raven and beast boy as well as starfire. But the dynamic as a duo is strange and to pretend it’s not is wrong. I don’t want Damian to become like chibi moon, always in a rush to grow up. I am glad their friends still but this gonna put pressure to age Damian and I feel like that what Bendis wants since kids in dangerous situations triggers him


Damian getting along with an older character who isn't Dick is a good thing. He didn't get along with either of the three you mentioned. That being said, Jon should be the same age as Damian.

----------


## carguy2403

bendiscannotspell.jpg
Bendis misspells Dami_a_n's name again.

----------


## DamianW

Bendis hates Damian. I don't think he will do anything good to Damian.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## Rac7d*

> Damian getting along with an older character who isn't Dick is a good thing. He didn't get along with either of the three you mentioned. That being said, Jon should be the same age as Damian.


Damian is the youngest memeber of his current team as as well. Its just the parternship is going to be unbalanced, Jon isnt green anymore look at him. He intuitive a survivor and from the house of el. He aged so super and Lois didnt have to take care of him he can be solo now. Things will never be the same in their working relationship. When Damian is around adults he gets aggressive and acts like he has to prove that yes he is a child but a competent one. I feel like he would fall back into that.

----------


## adrikito

> bendiscannotspell.jpg
> Bendis misspells Dami_a_n's name again.


Why I am not surprised for this?

----------


## dietrich

I feel Damian and Jon will still get along. The age difference is the same and now Jon is no longer green. he is more battle and life hardened just like Damian so they should be more on the same wave length.

The thing is that their dynamic of the odd couple worked so well before. Their bickering, disagreeing but coming together in the end was tropey but lots of fun.Now they are the same. 

Not to mention that Younger Jon allowed Damian to do *normal kids*  stuff. A way to experience the childhood he never had.

They do look happy in the panel so we'll see but I still miss the old SuperSons.

----------


## dietrich

> Attachment 83727
> Bendis misspells Dami_a_n's name again.


I don't like the fact that he can't get his name right. That makes me feel that he's not invested in the character enough to recall how to spell his name. It could just be force of habit and the auto-correct doesn't flag it since it is an accepted version. But still...me no likey.

----------


## Rac7d*

> I don't like the fact that he can't get his name right. That makes me feel that he's not invested in the character enough to recall how to spell his name. It could just be force of habit and the auto-correct doesn't flag it since it is an accepted version. But still...me no likey.


He's not,  YJ existence is testimony to where his passion lies he already admitted to Tim being his favorite robin and I am sure Damian existence just irritates him. However he Damian can't be removed like dick can without compromising Bruce as a moral person.

----------


## rpmaluki

It could just be a spellcheck issue. He's spelt Conner "ConnOr" before. I don't think he has issues against Damian, according to him, he is featuring him heavily in #2 Event Leviathan.

----------


## dietrich

Damian, Bruce, Kate and Cass



https://twitter.com/john_grosjean

----------


## adrikito

THANKS FOR THIS BATFAMILY IMAGE..





> It could just be a spellcheck issue. He's spelt Conner "ConnOr" before. I don't think he has issues against Damian, according to him, he is featuring him heavily in #2 Event Leviathan.


hmmmm... Today is my birthday.. I should consider this as one good birthday present(I doubt that I will see him tomorrow in the spectre arc) know that he will be important in Event Leviathan 2? 

We are talking about Bendis.... Touching only Tim he says that he is his favorite Robin... He needs to touch all of them before say this..


..... I hope that this is not related with that image with the SS... I prefer more problemas between Damian&Talia..

----------


## dietrich

> THANKS FOR THIS BATFAMILY IMAGE..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmm... Today is my birthday.. I should consider this as one good birthday present(I doubt that I will see him tomorrow in the spectre arc) know that he will be important in Event Leviathan 2? 
> 
> We are talking about Bendis.... Touching only Tim he says that he is his favorite Robin... He needs to touch all of them before say this..
> 
> ...


Happy birthday dude.

----------


## Darkcrusade25

> THANKS FOR THIS BATFAMILY IMAGE..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmm... Today is my birthday.. I should consider this as one good birthday present(I doubt that I will see him tomorrow in the spectre arc) know that he will be important in Event Leviathan 2? 
> 
> We are talking about Bendis.... Touching only Tim he says that he is his favorite Robin... He needs to touch all of them before say this..
> 
> ...


Well he's written Nightwing sooo..... is there a really bigger Robin bar than NW?

----------


## Jackalope89

> Well he's written Nightwing sooo..... is there a really bigger Robin bar than NW?


Jason Todd is supposed to be a couple of inches taller and 30 or so pounds heavier than Dick, so...

----------


## adrikito

> Well he's written Nightwing sooo..... is there a really bigger Robin bar than NW?


He is writing NIGHTWING now too? Anyway.. I see Ric not Dick Grayson in the solicitations.. He never saw the TRUE GRAYSON.





> Happy birthday dude.


thanks.

----------


## Darkcrusade25

@adrikito He wrote NW in the Batman Walmart Specials

----------


## adrikito

> @adrikito He wrote NW in the Batman Walmart Specials


I almost forgot it.

----------


## dietrich

Shopping




https://jassus.tumblr.com

----------


## dietrich

https://knarl-bnha.tumblr.com




https://0yongyong0.tumblr.com

----------


## dietrich

https://cicisartandstuff.tumblr.com

----------


## dietrich

On Bendis. It's expected that writers have preferences. Just because he favours one Robin doesn't mean he won't handle others right. Or that he hates other Robins. Lots of writers favour Damian and still manage to use other Robins fairly.
However Bendis goes out of his way to troll the Damian fan base like crazy. Insulting Damian which is unnecessary and when he's been corrected about about how to spell his name he's made even more more rude comments.

----------


## adrikito

BENDIS.. If you had seen the last issue of action comics... More than one SUPERMAN COMIC was more like one Bendis characters comic..

The only way to repair it is that in that Lois&Clark scene she ended pregnant from that unknown daughter that appeared in 1-2 visions..

----------


## adrikito

*10 Most Super Mostly Super-Kids of Superheroes*

Damian is in 2nd place after someone called CABLE.. His sister Helena(huntress) in 3rd place.

https://www.newsarama.com/17657-the-...eroes.html#s10

----------


## dietrich

> *10 Most Super Mostly Super-Kids of Superheroes*
> 
> Damian is in 2nd place after someone called CABLE.. His sister Helena(huntress) in 3rd place.
> 
> https://www.newsarama.com/17657-the-...eroes.html#s10


I'm surprised huntress is that high to be honest.

----------


## adrikito

> I'm surprised huntress is that high to be honest.


She had certain relevance in N52..

----------


## dietrich

> She had certain relevance in N52..


You mean with those comics where she's paired with Powergirl?

----------


## dietrich

Bat-sons



https://twitter.com/dopingues

----------


## adrikito

> You mean with those comics where she's paired with Powergirl?


Yeah. and with Earth 2 volumes..

Is something.. Is not like that DC never touched her in decades.

----------


## Jackalope89

> You mean with those comics where she's paired with Powergirl?


She also had some cool interactions with Damian.

----------


## adrikito

> She also had some cool interactions with Damian.


Yeah.. She even visited Damian tomb and met Batman.

----------


## CPSparkles

My favourite Bruce and Damian panel



I know there's a thread asking if Bruce is a good Dad. He is under several writers and depending on the story the writer wants to tell.

----------


## CPSparkles

After Damian's death

----------


## Jackalope89

> After Damian's death


Don't worry Helena, he eventually comes back and given powers not that different from Superman's for a time.

----------


## adrikito

> After Damian's death


This earth is different Helena.. Unlike your earth.. Hero or villain.. At some point you resurrect..

Your brother is alive has 13 years now. But your parents can´t decide if they should got married or not(or better said their editorial) Anyway.. Even if they are married, this will be for short time(another difference with your earth).. Batman can´t be happy..

----------


## dietrich

> My favourite Bruce and Damian panel
> 
> 
> 
> I know there's a thread asking if Bruce is a good Dad. He is under several writers and depending on the story the writer wants to tell.


More nice tender moments

----------


## dietrich

> After Damian's death


She recognised the call of blood across worlds! Damian you softie.

----------


## dietrich

https://batkid-shenanigans.tumblr.com

----------


## Jackalope89

> https://batkid-shenanigans.tumblr.com


Ah, Jason. Pulling out the big guns right at the start. lol

----------


## adrikito

I found SS final issue preview visiting this website:

https://screenrant.com/dc-super-sons...boy-hypercube/

----------


## Jackalope89

> I found SS final issue preview visiting this website:
> 
> https://screenrant.com/dc-super-sons...boy-hypercube/


That word "final" is just so saddening.

----------


## Fergus

> That word "final" is just so saddening.


This is going to make my kids very sad. They love this title and were very upset when they heard the series was getting cancelled, since then I've avoided all questions about  "How long before it ends? Will there still be Supersons by the time we go camping because I'll  bring a comic for when it's turn off the electronics time"  Kids.

----------


## Restingvoice

> I found SS final issue preview visiting this website:
> 
> https://screenrant.com/dc-super-sons...boy-hypercube/


I love how superhero comics can just whip out a character like "Hi, I'm from the beginning of the universe" because it's probably only gonna be used in this one story.

----------


## adrikito

> That word "final" is just so saddening.


Is not my fault this.. I am not his writer or part of DC.

I think that the next time(if I see the Polar project again.. The other SS) I will ignore it..  

*
Damian appeared in DCeased 3 too.. But only sad for Batman dead.. The issue is more focused in Superman.*

----------


## CPSparkles

Batman and Robin




https://twitter.com/saichich

----------


## CPSparkles

The Boys. Bro Fist





I hope we see them fight next to each other soon.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Is not my fault this.. I am not his writer or part of DC.
> 
> I think that the next time(if I see the Polar project again.. The other SS) I will ignore it..  
> 
> *
> Damian appeared in DCeased 3 too.. But only sad for Batman dead.. The issue is more focused in Superman.*


So Damian and Jason are the only two Bats left now and Alfred? Have we seen anything of any of the female Bats like Cass, Babs or Kate?

----------


## CPSparkles

Jon standing in for Dick as Damian's Support in DCeased #3

----------


## dietrich

> Jon standing in for Dick as Damian's Support in DCeased #3


Tom Taylor gets it. This panel got me.

Also GL Dinah is Awesome. Green Canary and Green Arrow. Now they are both GREEN. Awwww!

----------


## CPSparkles

Like Father like Son

----------


## Arsenal

> So Damian and Jason are the only two Bats left now and Alfred? Have we seen anything of any of the female Bats like Cass, Babs or Kate?


Pretty sure Babs and Kate are dead. Don’t know about Cass or steph.

----------


## CPSparkles

The SuperSons



I hope Jon's age up is reversed. I know they can still be pals even with the age up but I'm going to  miss their kid dynamic. Jon is a different character now. He's war hardened and I'm guessing views the world differently now. That changes a character.


Damian and subjects

----------


## CPSparkles

> Pretty sure Babs and Kate are dead. Dont know about Cass or steph.


Damn! Did they die on panel?

An event without Batman. That's different.

----------


## Arsenal

> Damn! Did they die on panel?
> 
> An event without Batman. That's different.


They were shown as zombies so they died off panel

----------


## dietrich

> Damn! Did they die on panel?
> 
> An event without Batman. That's different.


It's a gusty move killing off Bruce so early but the series has been solid thus far so I'm not complaining.

----------


## dietrich

Damian




https://twitter.com/duss005

----------


## Jackalope89



----------


## Arsenal

Jon cheating on Damian with some random white kid named Ian smh

----------


## dietrich

> Jon cheating on Damian with some random white kid named Ian smh


lol. That's legit funny.

Poor Damian

----------


## Sergard

> So Damian and Jason are the only two Bats left now and Alfred? Have we seen anything of any of the female Bats like Cass, Babs or Kate?


Jason's status is still unknown. Officially alive are only Damian and Alfred.




> Jon standing in for Dick as Damian's Support in DCeased #3


That's my favorite panel of the whole issue.

----------


## adrikito

> Jon standing in for Dick as Damian's Support in DCeased #3


Someone replacing Dick(dead here) or Alfred as Damian support is really sad.




> Like Father like Son


I never saw any of these images.. 




> Damian and subjects


The best pets.

----------


## Jackalope89

> Jason's status is still unknown. Officially alive are only Damian and Alfred.
> 
> 
> 
> That's my favorite panel of the whole issue.


I'll be honest, kind of want Jason to survive too. He already died once, and since, has a thing about surviving against incredible odds. And shooting zombies? Kind of his thing.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Jon standing in for Dick as Damian's Support in DCeased #3


He is not filling in Jon is an important person in Damian life in his own right

----------


## dietrich

> I'll be honest, kind of want Jason to survive too. He already died once, and since, has a thing about surviving against incredible odds. And shooting zombies? Kind of his thing.


I do too. This story seems right up his street. Want to see him cut loose and really go ham. The undead against the once dead.

But more than getting his Bruce Campbell on I'd like to see him get more involved. Dinah just got an upgrade I wouldn't mind Jay getting the call up to be part of the Super Squad who sort this out. Or at the very least can we have some family bonding between the two remaining Brothers.

----------


## Restingvoice

Same here. Even though Harley already got to Joker first. Jason and Damian are the two who "actually" died so it will be good if they survive.

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

https://dontotdraws.tumblr.com

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

https://lindatart.tumblr.com

----------


## Jackalope89

> https://lindatart.tumblr.com


Dick's not sure how to react. He should be proud, because Damian just wanted to hold some puppies. And yet, he made a fake ID that would normally mean he would be up to far more "adult" things, which as a brother, Dick would normally razz him about.

So many conflicting emotions!

----------


## adrikito

I like Damian and Jason images.. Better than with Tim..

----------


## CPSparkles

> https://dontotdraws.tumblr.com


This is really sweet. Got me right in the feels.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/OtterTheAuthor

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian Robin



https://twitter.com/youkoSUSHIshiro

----------


## CPSparkles

Tom Taylor released this tweet thanking fans for getting DCeased 3 into the no 1 spot of the top ten best sellers list. Look who's at no 5? Adventures of the Supersons #12 Nice one,

https://twitter.com/TomTaylorMade/st...19019743793153

----------


## Jackalope89

> Tom Taylor released this tweet thanking fans for getting DCeased 3 into the no 1 spot of the top ten best sellers list. Look who's at no 5? Adventures of the Supersons #12 Nice one,
> 
> https://twitter.com/TomTaylorMade/st...19019743793153


At least Super Sons went out on a high note.

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

> At least Super Sons went out on a high note.


Agreed

10char

----------


## adrikito

I heard the last news about Superman son + the people complains about his age and.. 

We were lucky that Damian was not in his place... I think that I can continue with the 13 years damian during the next 5-10 years without problem.. One crazy growing is not one good idea..




> Tom Taylor released this tweet thanking fans for getting DCeased 3 into the no 1 spot of the top ten best sellers list. Look who's at no 5? Adventures of the Supersons #12 Nice one,
> 
> https://twitter.com/TomTaylorMade/st...19019743793153


WOW. Deathstroke is here.

----------


## Rac7d*

> I heard the last news about Superman son + the people complains about his age and.. 
> 
> We were lucky that Damian was not in his place... I think that I can continue with the 13 years damian during the next 5-10 years without problem.. One crazy growing is not one good idea..
> 
> 
> 
> WOW. Deathstroke is here.


If damian grows any faster then young justice is screwed

----------


## Arsenal

> 


Ooooof. Right in the feels.

----------


## Blue22

> I heard the last news about Superman son + the people complains about his age and.. 
> 
> We were lucky that Damian was not in his place... I think that I can continue with the 13 years damian during the next 5-10 years without problem.. One crazy growing is not one good idea..


Honestly, I'd have been more okay with this happening to Damian than Jon. It would still suck. But we've had Damian as a child for over a decade. We've gotten to see him grow as a character and see Bruce no longer in just the role of the mentor, but as the parent for a pretty good chunk of time. Which is why making Damian a teenager now (even if he hasn't physically changed) feels more...earned. At this point, if he had suffered from the Bendis effect, I still wouldn't like it, but I wouldn't be begging for its reversal. It felt like Jon was JUST coming into his own when they suddenly dropped this big, dumb bombshell on him. Like he was just starting to establish himself as a character before they went and gave him this drastic and unneeded change.

----------


## Fergus

Ageing Damian is more detrimental. DC is trying all it can to keep Bruce young. Ageing Damian = kiss of death. There's a reason why comics prefer adopted kids. Bio kids age heroes.

Superman on the other hand isn't human so doesn't age like a human. He can afford to have a 17yr old bio kid Bruce can't.

----------


## Mosameen

> Ageing Damian is more detrimental. DC is trying all it can to keep Bruce young. Ageing Damian = kiss of death. There's a reason why comics prefer adopted kids. Bio kids age heroes.
> 
> Superman on the other hand isn't human so doesn't age like a human. He can afford to have a 17yr old bio kid Bruce can't.


True. The only way to age Damian without retiring Bruce as Batman is to age him either in out of present time continuity (like in Beyond and other titles) or through supernatural/magic or a science accident/experment You know something they can reverse if it went bad.

----------


## Fergus

> True. The only way to age Damian without retiring Bruce as Batman is to age him either in out of present time continuity (like in Beyond and other titles) or through supernatural/magic or a science accident/experment You know something they can reverse if it went bad.


Yep. That's why I liked the ambiguity surrounding whether Damian was artificially aged because that gives writers and DC some wiggle room with Bruce's age.

----------


## Jackalope89

Damian is thoroughly disgusted by "Ian".

----------


## Arsenal

Ian’s the real demon child of the Batfamily.

----------


## TheCape

I don't know what this Ian is, but he sounds disappointing.

----------


## dietrich

Ian is the worst

----------


## dietrich

Never too old for Dad to love



https://doc-squash.tumblr.com

----------


## dietrich

I love this

----------


## CPSparkles

> Ooooof. Right in the feels.


Yep. I like Grayson's wish best.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I love this


They both like punching things. I hope Once upon a Crime has lots of issues or pages. Nguyen's writing of the batfamily is one of the best and just what we need right now.

----------


## CPSparkles

Batman v TMNT figures Paul Harding








Each one of these will come with a Ninja Turtle. GameStop excl. Out in Sept/Oct. $49.99 each.

The Bo is now generic Robin weapon.

----------


## CPSparkles

ABOUT THIS STATUE
The latest release of the Bat-Family is the Boy Wonder himself  Robin! Perched upon a gargoyle with a sword at the ready and a smile on his face, this Robin is ready for action!

DC Collectibles is back with a new line of combinable statues, this time featuring the Bat-Family! 

Brand
DC Comics
Manufacturer
DC Collectibles
Type
Statue
Artist
Chris Dahlberg (Sculpt)
ADDITIONAL DETAILS & DIMENSIONS
Materials
Polyresin
Product Size
Height: 5.71" (145.03 mm) | *
Box Size
Height: 6.00" (152.4 mm) | Width: 7.00" (177.8 mm) | Depth: 12.00" (304.8 mm) | *
Dimensional Weight
3.00 lbs (1.36 kg) [Intl. 4.00 lbs (1.81 kg)] *
* Size and weight are approximate values. Learn more

SKU
904141
UPC
7-61941-35646-4

----------


## Fergus

> ABOUT THIS STATUE
> The latest release of the Bat-Family is the Boy Wonder himself – Robin! Perched upon a gargoyle with a sword at the ready and a smile on his face, this Robin is ready for action!
> 
> DC Collectibles is back with a new line of combinable statues, this time featuring the Bat-Family! 
> 
> Brand
> DC Comics
> Manufacturer
> DC Collectibles
> ...


New toys. Yes! The Tmnt Robin is a definite.

Who else comes with the Batfamily statue? Do they go together? I'm most interested in Nightwing and Duke

----------


## Arsenal

> New toys. Yes! The Tmnt Robin is a definite.
> 
> Who else comes with the Batfamily statue? Do they go together? I'm most interested in Nightwing and Duke


The complete Batfam statue is Bruce, Jason, Damian, Babs and Dick. And yes, they do go together to make one big(ger) statue.

----------


## adrikito

I was really surprised to see Damian in Event Leviathan 2..

Jason.. Too obvious? 

I don´t know.. He makes this and then will be allied with Luthor in Year of the Villain?  :Confused: 

Maybe he is protecting another person that is the TRUE leviathan..

----------


## Fergus

> The complete Batfam statue is Bruce, Jason, Damian, Babs and Dick. And yes, they do go together to make one big(ger) statue.


Ahh thanks for the info. Shame no Duke but Jason works as well since my son likes both characters so either works as a gift.

----------


## DamianW

dceased 5 variant cover


1.jpg

----------


## Sergard

> dceased 5 variant cover
> 
> 
> 1.jpg


I love the horror movie variants. This and the first one are so far my favorites.
Although this one is especially good because Harley, Damian and Jon are important characters in DCeased.

----------


## Rac7d*

> I love the horror movie variants. This and the first one are so far my favorites.
> Although this one is especially good because Harley, Damian and Jon are important characters in DCeased.


Damian would never hold her hand

----------


## Sergard

> Damian would never hold her hand


There aren't a lot of people Damian would hold hands with in general.  :Wink:

----------


## Rac7d*

> There aren't a lot of people Damian would hold hands with in general.


Jon and Damian don’t needs her this isn’t birdbox

----------


## dietrich

> Jon and Damian don’t needs her this isn’t birdbox


Grumps. I always enjoy Harley and I think I'd like to see them interact

----------


## dietrich

> I love the horror movie variants. This and the first one are so far my favorites.
> Although this one is especially good because Harley, Damian and Jon are important characters in DCeased.


I loved the *IT*  Variant and this one is pretty cool. I didn't recognise the other movies to be honest. *IT* I got because it's such a memorable poster.

----------


## dietrich

> There aren't a lot of people Damian would hold hands with in general.


Well  he's getting to that age where hormones can sometimes get the better of a boy and make him do things like holding hands with a good looking girl. Even if the Girl [Woman} is Harley   :Smile:

----------


## Arsenal

> Well  he's getting to that age where hormones can sometimes get the better of a boy and make him do things like holding hands with a good looking girl. Even if the Girl [Woman} is Harley


Like father, like son.

----------


## dietrich

> Batman v TMNT figures Paul Harding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This  is very   nice. 

I don't like the  fact  that he has  a BO but I guess  Katana's are too lethal.

----------


## adrikito

> dceased 5 variant cover
> 
> 
> 1.jpg


Seems that they are saying that Superman or Lois(or both) will die too..  :Frown:

----------


## Jackalope89

> Seems that they are saying that Superman or Lois(or both) will die too..


Any word on Jason though? He hasn't been shown as any of the victims thus far, and really seems like someone that would actually survive this kind of thing.

----------


## adrikito

> Any word on Jason though? He hasn't been shown as any of the victims thus far, and really seems like someone that would actually survive this kind of thing.


I think that Jason will receive enough attention this year with the Leviathan thing.. 

Maybe he will die here too..  :Frown:

----------


## Sergard

> I loved the *IT*  Variant and this one is pretty cool. I didn't recognise the other movies to be honest. *IT* I got because it's such a memorable poster.


I had to google all movies, even IT.

A user on Twitter (source) has made a collage of all horror movie variants compared to the original.

----------


## dietrich

> I had to google all movies, even IT.
> 
> A user on Twitter (source) has made a collage of all horror movie variants compared to the original.


I love it. Also just noticed that most of these are WB Horror movies too.

----------


## CPSparkles

Noticed something the other night. Beyond Damian wears nail varnish

----------


## CPSparkles

> I had to google all movies, even IT.
> 
> A user on Twitter (source) has made a collage of all horror movie variants compared to the original.


Wow this is really cool.

----------


## dietrich

> Noticed something the other night. Beyond Damian wears nail varnish


Strange. It must have some other kind of meaning/symbolism. I don't see the Demons Head taking time to paint his nails.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Strange. It must have some other kind of meaning/symbolism. I don't see the Demons Head taking time to paint his nails.


Effeminate evil

----------


## dietrich

> Effeminate evil

----------


## Arctic Cyclist

> Noticed something the other night. Beyond Damian wears nail varnish


There's clearly a little girl in his life. All men who spend time with little girls (specifically daughters) understand that nail polish happens.

----------


## dietrich

> There's clearly a little girl in his life. All men who spend time with little girls (specifically daughters) understand that nail polish happens.


I can get behind grown up-one time Dark Knight-now good guy leader of the League of Shadows occasionally wearing nail polish if it's the result of playtime with his kid otherwise it's super occ.

I wish we could get daddy Damian. Infact since BB is Terry's gig, I'd like to see all the other boys now retired from heroics and enjoying a regular life in Beyond.

I like how Dick in BB is now Mayor,married with a kid.

----------


## Restingvoice

Right now I'm having an amusing image that Damian has a goth phase when he's 16 and the nail polish sticks.

----------


## dietrich

> Right now I'm having an amusing image that Damian has a goth phase when he's 16 and the nail polish sticks.


Goth Damian! Lord help us. Better than Emo Damian at least  :Smile:

----------


## adrikito

Initially I was surprised to not see any Damian mention here.. But nothing important happened in TT related with him..

Anyway. I liked this image with Damian saying that he is against kill..

Teen Titans 32.jpg

----------


## Jackalope89

I feel like this was a big step backwards for Lobo. In No Justice (whatever the event was that had those trees and titan things) and JLA Rebirth, Lobo actually gave out advice to the younger heroes. Here...

I like Lobo's over the top-ness, but this almost felt like Lobo clubbing a baby space dolphin.

----------


## adrikito

*sdcc-2019-dc-s-batman-panel*

-Tomasi likes writing Damian because no one else interacts with Batman the way he does. "He really surprised me by becoming my favorite Robin."

-Snyder called Damian "the perfect evolution of Batman - he's Batman with no emotional connections."

-Snyder didn't write Robin in his Batman run because his son was the same age, and he didn't like thinking of a child in street fights.(we heard this before)

-Tomasi had the opposite reaction - he drew on many of his experiences with his son to add real familial moments to his Batman & Robin run.

----------


## Rac7d*

> *sdcc-2019-dc-s-batman-panel*
> 
> -Tomasi likes writing Damian because no one else interacts with Batman the way he does. "He really surprised me by becoming my favorite Robin."
> 
> -S*nyder called Damian "the perfect evolution of Batman - he's Batman with no emotional connections."*
> 
> -Snyder didn't write Robin in his Batman run because his son was the same age, and he didn't like thinking of a child in street fights.(we heard this before)
> 
> -Tomasi had the opposite reaction - he drew on many of his experiences with his son to add real familial moments to his Batman & Robin run.



Does he still think that even today 
that describes day 1 damian

----------


## Ansa

How would a Batman with no emotional connections be a good hero, let alone be an interesting character to read? I don't get why so many people seem to like the idea of a loner Batman who refuses to work with others.

I'm glad Morrison and Tomasi developed Damian's relationships with other characters.

----------


## Restingvoice

> How would a Batman with no emotional connections be a good hero, let alone be an interesting character to read? I don't get why so many people seem to like the idea of a loner Batman who refuses to work with others.
> 
> I'm glad Morrison and Tomasi developed Damian's relationships with other characters.


Oh. It's toxic masculinity. I work alone. I'm strong and cool. I don't need anyone. Other people are incompetent and unreliable. I'm alpha. I can fight the villains, struggle and survive, on my own... and bed Catwoman and Talia while I'm at it. Yeah, I'm stressed and angry, but I can beat up villains to let loose...

As for its relation to Damian, I have no idea what he's talking about.

----------


## adrikito

> How would a Batman with no emotional connections be a good hero, let alone be an interesting character to read? I don't get why so many people seem to like the idea of a loner Batman who refuses to work with others.


I don´t know... But this reminds me Batman 666.

I still miss Gleason..

----------


## dietrich

Emotional connections can compromise a hero - Just look at what's going on in King's run.Aside from Bruce turning into an incompetent hero. He's acting out like a child all because he wants his GF. Who by the way compromises he's credible hero status by being a thief

 be used against you - How many Robin's has Bruce lost? One time he lost a robin despite standing a few feet away. He was busy having domestics with Talia while Damian was getting killed. Nice back up guys.

Emotional connections add value to some heroes and can even make some better at the job for others depends. Batman I'm on the fence especially since he mostly just uses them.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Oh. It's toxic masculinity. I work alone. I'm strong and cool. I don't need anyone. Other people are incompetent and unreliable. I'm alpha. I can fight the villains, struggle and survive, on my own... and bed Catwoman and Talia while I'm at it. Yeah, I'm stressed and angry, but I can beat up villains to let loose...
> 
> As for its relation to Damian, I have no idea what he's talking about.


But that just year 1 batman
he pretty much on the ally badwagon once dick in the picture

----------


## dietrich

> *sdcc-2019-dc-s-batman-panel*
> 
> -Tomasi likes writing Damian because no one else interacts with Batman the way he does. "He really surprised me by becoming my favorite Robin."
> 
> -Snyder called Damian "the perfect evolution of Batman - he's Batman with no emotional connections."
> 
> -Snyder didn't write Robin in his Batman run because his son was the same age, and he didn't like thinking of a child in street fights.(we heard this before)
> 
> -Tomasi had the opposite reaction - he drew on many of his experiences with his son to add real familial moments to his Batman & Robin run.


Hopefully Synder will get to write more Damian. I know the chances of that happening are slim since Synder likes a loner bats but I can hope.

----------


## Ansa

> Emotional connections can compromise a hero - Just look at what's going on in King's run.Aside from Bruce turning into an incompetent hero. He's acting out like a child all because he wants his GF. Who by the way compromises he's credible hero status by being a thief
> 
>  be used against you - How many Robin's has Bruce lost? One time he lost a robin despite standing a few feet away. He was busy having domestics with Talia while Damian was getting killed. Nice back up guys.
> 
> Emotional connections add value to some heroes and can even make some better at the job for others depends. Batman I'm on the fence especially since he mostly just uses them.


Maybe, but a character with no relationships is just boring.
One of the reasons they added Robin was to get Batman someone to talk to.
I have no interest in Batman on his own.

----------


## Restingvoice

> But that just year 1 batman
> he pretty much on the ally bandwagon once dick in the picture


Yeah but the question was why people like that loner Batman

----------


## Fergus

> *sdcc-2019-dc-s-batman-panel*
> 
> -Tomasi likes writing Damian because no one else interacts with Batman the way he does. "He really surprised me by becoming my favorite Robin."
> 
> -Snyder called Damian "the perfect evolution of Batman - he's Batman with no emotional connections."
> 
> -Snyder didn't write Robin in his Batman run because his son was the same age, and he didn't like thinking of a child in street fights.(we heard this before)
> 
> -Tomasi had the opposite reaction - he drew on many of his experiences with his son to add real familial moments to his Batman & Robin run.


*"The Perfect Evolution of Batman"* That's  some very high praise from a  big batman fanboy like Synder.

"Batman with no emotional connections" That doesn't sound like Damian or even Synder's version of Damian. that does sound  like  666 Batman.

Not surprised Morrison + loner Batman who's all about the mission.

Makes me  wonder what Damian in The Knight on Earth is going to be like?

----------


## dietrich

> *"The Perfect Evolution of Batman"* That's  some very high praise from a  big batman fanboy like Synder.
> 
> "Batman with no emotional connections" That doesn't sound like Damian or even Synder's version of Damian. that does sound  like  666 Batman.
> 
> Not surprised Morrison + loner Batman who's all about the mission.
> 
> Makes me  wonder what Damian in The Knight on Earth is going to be like?


I forgot Synder said we were going to see him and Duke in the story.

Synder's Damian is quite emotionally connected and prone to tantrums so i figured he must be talking future or potential.

----------


## Rac7d*

hmmm


its uncanny

----------


## dietrich

> hmmm
> 
> 
> its uncanny


It is Uncanny. Who is the other character?

----------


## Arctic Cyclist

> Emotional connections can compromise a hero - Just look at what's going on in King's run.Aside from Bruce turning into an incompetent hero. He's acting out like a child all because he wants his GF. Who by the way compromises he's credible hero status by being a thief
> 
>  be used against you - How many Robin's has Bruce lost? One time he lost a robin despite standing a few feet away. He was busy having domestics with Talia while Damian was getting killed. Nice back up guys.
> 
> Emotional connections add value to some heroes and can even make some better at the job for others depends. Batman I'm on the fence especially since he mostly just uses them.


He wasn't exactly having domestics with Talia while Damian was being killed. She had him chained up in a safe in the bottom of a pool and neither of them actually expected Damian to be there, and Talia really didn't expect that the clone to be resentful enough of Damian to kill him. Which she ought to have, being resentful of siblings to the point where you murder them is pretty common in nature, and very common in humans.

King's run is showcasing what has been easy to miss in previous BatCat stories, not that people realize it, including I suspect Mr. King as well: Bruce and Selina is not a healthy relationship. When you look at Earth 2, you see that Bruce when with Selina is not a good detective, it's the same with the Year 1 and 2 stuff and elesworlds with BatCat. It's not an inaccurate portrayal as most people when they are in a relationship built on lust and fetishes like BatCat and drop all friends and family to be with the other person get stupid. Really stupid. 

That said, emotional connections and relationships are not a bad thing, particularly for someone in Bruce's career fields. One of the more interesting developing bodies of research on human behavior is how the brains of human males change when exposed on a constant basis to infants, children, and adolescents. The areas associated with risk assessment and problem solving basically explode, which correlates with something that law enforcement and military has know forever: dads make better investigators and soldiers. They are more likely to notice dangers and less likely to do irrational things that endanger themselves and others. They are more aware and observant than a non parent of the same age and background. 

It's why Batman needs a Robin and not a wife or romantic partner; as we constantly see since Bruce is an idiot when he gets laid. We also know thanks to Multiversity that Damian is an idiot when he gets laid. Dick's...a bit of an idiot, and Jason and Tim don't get laid. We can say that because the whole jump the shark part of Lost Days when Talia sleeps with Jason and sends him to Hush because her dad died has be erased from current continuity. Not saying Jason's a virgin, but he doesn't get stupid due to sex as we haven't seen him get laid yet in canon.

As it has been pointed out, Bruce as a loner, only relationships that matter are romantic and then only with Selina, is a fine example of toxic masculinity. Ironically, despite its popularity, as Batman is longest running examples of tender masculinity in modern literature. What's really ironic is Deathstroke is now a better example of tender masculinity than Batman, and a more attentive parent. Which says a great deal about the comic book industry from top to bottom.

----------


## Arsenal

Yeah we have. Last time Jason got laid, him and his date were drugged & abducted by the Joker shortly afterwards. Well, he got drugged & abducted. She was just drugged.

----------


## dietrich

> *He wasn't exactly having domestics with Talia while Damian was being killed. She had him chained up in a safe in the bottom of a pool and neither of them actually expected Damian to be there, and Talia really didn't expect that the clone to be resentful enough of Damian to kill him. Which she ought to have, being resentful of siblings to the point where you murder them is pretty common in nature, and very common in humans.*
> 
> King's run is showcasing what has been easy to miss in previous BatCat stories, not that people realize it, including I suspect Mr. King as well: Bruce and Selina is not a healthy relationship. When you look at Earth 2, you see that Bruce when with Selina is not a good detective, it's the same with the Year 1 and 2 stuff and elesworlds with BatCat. It's not an inaccurate portrayal as most people when they are in a relationship built on lust and fetishes like BatCat and drop all friends and family to be with the other person get stupid. Really stupid. 
> 
> That said, emotional connections and relationships are not a bad thing, particularly for someone in Bruce's career fields. One of the more interesting developing bodies of research on human behavior is how the brains of human males change when exposed on a constant basis to infants, children, and adolescents. The areas associated with risk assessment and problem solving basically explode, which correlates with something that law enforcement and military has know forever: dads make better investigators and soldiers. They are more likely to notice dangers and less likely to do irrational things that endanger themselves and others. They are more aware and observant than a non parent of the same age and background. 
> 
> It's why Batman needs a Robin and not a wife or romantic partner; as we constantly see since Bruce is an idiot when he gets laid. We also know thanks to Multiversity that Damian is an idiot when he gets laid. Dick's...a bit of an idiot, and Jason and Tim don't get laid. We can say that because the whole jump the shark part of Lost Days when Talia sleeps with Jason and sends him to Hush because her dad died has be erased from current continuity. Not saying Jason's a virgin, but he doesn't get stupid due to sex as we haven't seen him get laid yet in canon.
> 
> As it has been pointed out, Bruce as a loner, only relationships that matter are romantic and then only with Selina, is a fine example of toxic masculinity. Ironically, despite its popularity, as Batman is longest running examples of tender masculinity in modern literature. What's really ironic is Deathstroke is now a better example of tender masculinity than Batman, and a more attentive parent. Which says a great deal about the comic book industry from top to bottom.



No I'm not talking about when Damian died in Batman Inc. I meant in Robin Son of Batman when mum and dad rode in help Damian and  Maya  save the world from ancient evil.

They were  arguing over what was best for Damian and such  other  typical divorced parents' fighting over kid' stuff while Damian
was killed as I recall.

On  King's Batman Masterpiece.  Revisionist garbage pander to the  lowest easiest hanging fruit. 'Gullible desperate thirsty shippers' who are more than willing to spend the money in the desperate hopes that their OTP will be made canon in the end.

 Of course happiness for Bruce/Batman is Selina. Not his family or friends.

Of course Bruce is only Batman because he's unhappy and self medicating and the second he gets a whiff of happiness he'll turn his back on all the innocents in danger. 
" Screw all 8 years old losing  parents to crime  in alley's" 
" Screw the  promise I made" 
"Screw the mission  my  kids have lost so much  blood and more for. I'm all loved up now and would rather do  couple stuff like stay home away from crime and criminals.[unless they are pretty and female]


I dare say that anyone buying into what King's pitching or expecting a happily  ever after deserves what's coming to them .

----------


## dietrich

> Yeah we have. Last time Jason got laid, him and his date were drugged & abducted by the Joker shortly afterwards. Well, he got drugged & abducted. She was just drugged.


Huh the more you know. Was that when  the whole Joker made Jason thing was going on in the new52?

----------


## Arsenal

> Huh the more you know. Was that when  the whole Joker made Jason thing was going on in the new52?


It was part of the Death of the Family Batfamily crossover.

----------


## Arctic Cyclist

> Yeah we have. Last time Jason got laid, him and his date were drugged & abducted by the Joker shortly afterwards. Well, he got drugged & abducted. She was just drugged.


Oh! That's right. I love Isabel, but that girl needs some friends to sit down and say, "Seriously? You met him when he was 15, then he died, came back to life as a magic ninja warrior, you got kidnapped by aliens together, drugged by the Joker, he was a casino owner, and then he dumped his dog on you. You. A flight attendant. Did he leave you money for food, medication, toys, treats, training classes like agility, boarding, the pet deposit and extra hundred a month in rent? Why do you keep pursuing this kid? Have you not read Mars and Venus on a Date? Was the sex amazing before the whole nearly died thing?"

I just need to understand why she keeps attempting to date Jason. More importantly, would the relationship survive if Jason settles down and becomes the investment banker/volunteers with the Rotary and Big Brothers we know he should? How many kids are they going to produce, and will they be badasses like their parents? Or will they end up adopting Damian's oopsies because we all know Damian is cruising right towards teenage parenthood. Any boy who spends as much time unsupervised as Damian, with similar issues is going to be a daddy by 16. 

....unless he ends up spending his teen years like Jon.

----------


## Arctic Cyclist

> No I'm not talking about when Damian died in Batman Inc. I meant in Robin Son of Batman when mum and dad rode in help Damian and  Maya  save the world from ancient evil.
> 
> They were  arguing over what was best for Damian and such  other  typical divorced parents' fighting over kid' stuff while Damian
> was killed as I recall.
> 
> On  King's Batman Masterpiece.  Revisionist garbage pander to the  lowest easiest hanging fruit. 'Gullible desperate thirsty shippers' who are more than willing to spend the money in the desperate hopes that their OTP will be made canon in the end.
> 
>  Of course happiness for Bruce/Batman is Selina. Not his family or friends.
> 
> ...


No, that was when Damian broke Suren by talking. Bruce and Talia had gone their separate ways and were doing their own things when Damian faced down Den. 

People like BatCat. By people, I mean the powers that be. It's why every single adaptation pushes it in hopes that the masses will think it's like Lois and Clark.

Tom King honestly believes that BatCat will do as well as Batman and Robin in sales and become as beloved. Who knows? Maybe it will. I doubt it, but I've been wrong before. Generally not when it comes to reading and marketing trends, but it could happen. And it will at least be as loved as Hush, and the Long Halloween which are Batman for people who love plot holes.

----------


## dietrich

> No, that was when Damian broke Suren by talking. Bruce and Talia had gone their separate ways and were doing their own things when Damian faced down Den. 
> 
> People like BatCat. By people, I mean the powers that be. It's why every single adaptation pushes it in hopes that the masses will think it's like Lois and Clark.
> 
> Tom King honestly believes that BatCat will do as well as Batman and Robin in sales and become as beloved. Who knows? Maybe it will. I doubt it, but I've been wrong before. Generally not when it comes to reading and marketing trends, but it could happen. And it will at least be as loved as Hush, and the Long Halloween which are Batman for people who love plot holes.


Unless DC is prepared to forfeit Catwoman as a villain/anti hero then it's not going to work. Selina is a thief who takes things because she can. She isn't Lois and she never will be. Catwoman and Batman only works if one of them is willing to drastically change a big defining part of their core.

Batman needs to no longer be a crime fighter or Selina needs to stop taking things that don't belong to her. I'm not the biggest Batman fan but even I felt like i was being mocked when she crept out of bed to go steal her wedding dress or when the big Batman was shagging on stolen Diamonds.

Good guy Selina has been done before so it is possible for her to be good and I don't mean 'Harley good'. That sort of is she isn't flirting with badness. That won't work if she is to be married to Batman.

I don't think DC is ready to forfeit Catwoman as a foe for batman and I don't think the Catwoman brand is such that offers much flexibility. If she she isn't getting chased what's the point?

Lois works because she doesn't have to hide or pretend. Lois doesn't compromise Clark/Superman. Lois doesn't have to be change her purpose  [what she is at her core] to fit with superman but Selina does.

BatCat is something that only works once Bruce is retired and selina has fallen victim to arthritis [no more cat burgling for you miss]

BatCat will sell Tom is right but it isn't as enduring as B&R a concept. Folks are too drunk on the kool aid to realise that we already saw what a married Batman and Catwoman is like. King gave us that for nearly half his run and it was shallow and boring as hell but very pretty to look at.

----------


## dietrich

Solicits



SUPERMAN #16
written by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS
art by DAVID LAFUENTE
cover by IVAN REIS and JOE PRADO
variant cover by JASON MASTERS
The Super Sons are back! But now Jon is five years older, and he’s sitting on the biggest decision of his young life. Damian and Jon team up again for a rip-roaring adventure and a huge catch-up! These two best buds have really needed each other, and now they are back!
ON SALE 10.09.19
$3.99 US | 32 PAGES
FC | RATED T

----------


## dietrich

TEEN TITANS #35
writtenby ADAM GLASS
art and cover by BERNARD CHANG
variant cover by LEE GARBETT
The Teen Titans traitor is finally revealed as all their scheming finally comes to a head! How will the team deal with the betrayal, and to what end are the traitors plans? Worse, will the previously secret Teen Titans team finally be exposed to the world? This house of cards is about to come crashing downand one of the Teen Titans will pay the ultimate price!
ON SALE 10.16.19
$3.99 US | 32 PAGES
FC | RATED T
This issue will ship with two covers.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Solicits
> 
> 
> 
> SUPERMAN #16
> written by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS
> art by DAVID LAFUENTE
> cover by IVAN REIS and JOE PRADO
> variant cover by JASON MASTERS
> ...


Omg this is where he says goodbye and goes with the legion in the future isn’t it.

----------


## dietrich

BATMAN #81
written by TOM KING
art and cover by JOHN ROMITA JR. and KLAUS JANSON
card stock variant cover by FRANCESCO MATTINA
It’s time for the big showdown. Batman is calling Bane out. But is the Dark Knight Detective ready to take on the foe who broke him worse than any other that came before? And what else stands in Batman’s way, to put an obstacle between him and his enemy? Tread lightly, Batman, because not only do the lives of your son and trusted friends hang in the balance, but your entire home could collapse on top of you!
ON SALE 10.16.19
$3.99 US | 32 PAGES
CARD STOCK VARIANT COVER $4.99 US

----------


## dietrich

> Omg this is where he says goodbye and goes with the legion in the future isn’t it.


Seems like. This sucks.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Seems like. This sucks.


Their can only be one and I guess konner is it :Frown:

----------


## dietrich

ACETATE COVER  ADVANCE SOLICITATION ON SALE IN NOVEMBER
TEEN TITANS #36
writtenby ADAM GLASS
art by BERNARD CHANG
acetate cover by DAN MORA
variant cover by ALEX GARNER
Like father, like daughter! Apex Lex has given Lobo the power to control Crush, and together theyre going to take down the Teen Titans! Try as she might, Crush struggles to resist Lobos influencebut to her horror, she starts to enjoy the madness! And finally, after all this time, its time to meet...the Other!
ON SALE 11.20.19
$3.99 US | 32 PAGES
FC | RATED T
This issue will ship with two covers. Please see the order form for details.
Please note the acetate covers will be available on first printings only.

----------


## dietrich

> Their can only be one and I guess konner is it


But the batverse has Damian and Tim  who are all sort of in the same role. Not to mention Duke as well. 
Plus Conner fits the legion much more than Jon.

----------


## dietrich

ADVENTURES OF THE SUPER SONS VOL. 2: LITTLE MONSTERS TP
writtenby PETER J. TOMASI
art by CARLO BARBERI and SCOTT GODLEWSKI
cover by DAN MORA
Locked in an intergalactic juvenile detention facility, Superboy and Robin meet the youngestand meanestGreen Lantern ever! Well, sort of a GL. Mostly a GL. Really more of a trainee, but dont tell the bad guys, okay? Plus, Joker Jr. returns...the clown who may be the boys last, best hope to stop the Gang! Collects ADVENTURES OF THE SUPER SONS #7-12.
ON SALE 11.20.19
$16.99 US | 144 PAGES
FC | ISBN: 978-1-4012-9507-3

----------


## dietrich

DCEASED #5
written by TOM TAYLOR
art by TREVOR HAIRSINE and STEFANO GAUDIANO
cover by JOSHUA MIDDLETON
card stock variant cover by FRANCESCO MATTINA
card stock horror movie homage variant cover by YASMINE PUTRI
The world is dying at the hands of the infected, and the very survival of humanity is at stake. Facing extinction, Superman and the heroes will make a decision that will fundamentally alter Earth’s present…and future!
ON SALE 10.02.19
$3.99 US | 5 of 6 | 32 PAGES
CARD STOCK VARIANT COVERS
EACH $4.99 US
FC | RATED T+
This issue will ship with three covers.

----------


## CPSparkles

So Crush was the Traitor all along?

The TT were secret? That's news to me.

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/02png

----------


## Konja7

> Their can only be one and I guess konner is it


In fact, Jon seems more likely to mantain Superboy name ("Superboy and the Legion of Superheroes" seems a big possibility) than Conner. 





> But the batverse has Damian and Tim  who are all sort of in the same role. Not to mention Duke as well. 
> Plus Conner fits the legion much more than Jon.


Well, we still don't if Jon will go in a permanent way to the future. It's possible he will go and return from the future.

It seems the future book of Legion will be part of Superman verse. So, I don't think Jon will totally dissapear from the present.

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/Shu43246186

----------


## CPSparkles

Okay it was brought up before on this thread but it's now official



Scored this pin from 
@qmxinsider
 based off of my  toothless Damian story from Robin Son of Batman. The Batfamily statue is also super cool!

Tweet by Pat Gleason just a few hours ago after the maker of the Bat Family statue gifted him with the pin.

https://twitter.com/patrick_gleason/...41857101189120





That is Tim with Damian's head confirmed. Lol called it.

----------


## Ansa

> BATMAN #81
> written by TOM KING
> art and cover by JOHN ROMITA JR. and KLAUS JANSON
> card stock variant cover by FRANCESCO MATTINA
> Its time for the big showdown. Batman is calling Bane out. But is the Dark Knight Detective ready to take on the foe who broke him worse than any other that came before? And what else stands in Batmans way, to put an obstacle between him and his enemy? *Tread lightly, Batman, because not only do the lives of your son and trusted friends hang in the balance, but your entire home could collapse on top of you!*
> ON SALE 10.16.19
> $3.99 US | 32 PAGES
> CARD STOCK VARIANT COVER $4.99 US


RCO022 (2).jpg

Should Damian prepare to get crushed under Wayne Manor?

----------


## CPSparkles

So with YJ getting a new series I'm hopeful we get Damian and Jon.

----------


## dietrich

> Okay it was brought up before on this thread but it's now official
> 
> 
> 
> Scored this pin from 
> @qmxinsider
>  based off of my  toothless Damian story from Robin Son of Batman. The Batfamily statue is also super cool!
> 
> Tweet by Pat Gleason just a few hours ago after the maker of the Bat Family statue gifted him with the pin.
> ...



If he loved that version of Damian so much that he just had to immortalise it then I don't understand why he didn't just use the Gleason head for Damian ?

That really pissed me off when I first saw it. They literally put Damian's head on Tim's body. It sucks for tim fans and it sucks for Damian fans. I don't want to see Tim with dami's head so as far I'm concerned these statues technically come with 2 Damian's. One's before Maya punched him. One after. There is no Tim.

At least fans can just purchase the Damian head pin minus the Tim body from the site should they wish. 

Now I wonder if he also sells the headless Tim Drake body

----------


## dietrich

Supersons









https://twitter.com/tfreitasart

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/langbuliang

----------


## CPSparkles

> If he loved that version of Damian so much that he just had to immortalise it then I don't understand why he didn't just use the Gleason head for Damian ?
> 
> That really pissed me off when I first saw it. They literally put Damian's head on Tim's body. It sucks for tim fans and it sucks for Damian fans. I don't want to see Tim with dami's head so as far I'm concerned these statues technically come with 2 Damian's. One's before Maya punched him. One after. There is no Tim.
> 
> At least fans can just purchase the Damian head pin minus the Tim body from the site should they wish. 
> 
> Now I wonder if he also sells the headless Tim Drake body


There is a new statue that doesn't use Damian's head for Tim. Not sure why he did it in the 1st place. If he is at all a fan of the franchise then he should know the history of the Robins. 


Looks like even the makers of the statue did a better job explaining the Robins that HIC

----------


## CPSparkles

Statue no 2 with correct Tim

Funny Both statues show Damian and Jason fighting

----------


## adrikito

> So Crush was the Traitor all along?
> 
> The TT were secret? That's news to me.


WTF.. The solicitation revealed this?

Yeah.. Damian was trying to hide to Batman for his prison..

WOW.. This is the first time that I see this solicitation with LOBO IN THE COVER.. But seems that she is controlled for him.. Even if the previous solicitation talks about the traitor.. Is she really the real traitor?

*
SEEMS THAT FINALLY DAMIAN WILL APPEAR IN KING BATMAN IN THE PERFECT MOMENT TO KNOW HIS GRANDFATHER THOMAS WAYNE.*

----------


## dietrich

> WTF.. The solicitation revealed this?
> 
> Yeah.. Damian was trying to hide to Batman for his prison..
> 
> WOW.. This is the first time that I see this solicitation with LOBO IN THE COVER.. But seems that she is controlled for him.. Even if the previous solicitation talks about the traitor.. Is she really the real traitor?
> 
> *
> SEEMS THAT FINALLY DAMIAN WILL APPEAR IN KING BATMAN IN THE PERFECT MOMENT TO KNOW HIS GRANDFATHER THOMAS WAYNE.*


I actually don't think Crush is the traitor. We know she has a heel turn in Year of the Villain but I don't think that that makes her the traitor. I still think it's Djinn.

You are right Damian finally gets to meet grandpa and it doesn't seem like it goes well since the solicits say that his life hangs in the balance. Joy. More loving family members

----------


## dietrich

> Looks like even the makers of the statue did a better job explaining the Robins that HIC


I like what it says about the Robins and you are correct thsi is more respectful and in character than the HIC confessionals.

I also like that the relationships was taken into account when designing this statue and poses but still a big fail using Gleason's Damian for Tim. That's the most well known and loved version of Damian. 

Gleason  is the artist that most fans identify with Damian. The Damian with his missing tooth is also a well remembered image since it was so hilarious [plus Damian still has his baby teeth!]

But Thank you to Pat Gleason for sharing that tweet and making fans aware.

----------


## adrikito

> Gleason  is the artist that most fans identify with Damian. The Damian with his missing tooth is also a well remembered image since it was so hilarious [plus Damian still has his baby teeth!]
> 
> But Thank you to Pat Gleason for sharing that tweet and making fans aware.


WE LOST A LOT THE DAY THAT GLEASON JOINED MARVEL..  First Bendis and now this..  :Frown:

----------


## Sergard

> WTF.. The solicitation revealed this?
> 
> Yeah.. Damian was trying to hide to Batman for his prison..
> 
> WOW.. This is the first time that I see this solicitation with LOBO IN THE COVER.. But seems that she is controlled for him.. Even if the previous solicitation talks about the traitor.. Is she really the real traitor?
> 
> *
> SEEMS THAT FINALLY DAMIAN WILL APPEAR IN KING BATMAN IN THE PERFECT MOMENT TO KNOW HIS GRANDFATHER THOMAS WAYNE.*


My impression was that Crush won't be the traitor. It would be a little awkward to reveal Crush as the traitor in TT #35 - and then she gets controlled by Lobo in #36. But I can understand that people think it's Crush because the cover of TT #35 shows the skulls of all the other TT members. On the other hand Crush doesn't strike me as a very scheming person ("The Teen Titans traitor is finally revealed as *all their scheming* finally comes to a head!"). My money is actually on Roundhouse. There are still some unknown factors about his past, especially his sister, that make his character look suspicious.


There was a time when I'd have liked to see some interactions between Thomas Wayne and Damian - but I don't like King's writing. So I'm not really looking forward to this.

----------


## adrikito

> My money is actually on Roundhouse. There are still some unknown factors about his past, especially his sister, that make his character look suspicious.
> 
> There was a time when I'd have liked to see some interactions between Thomas Wayne and Damian - but I don't like King's writing. So I'm not really looking forward to this.


Same here.. Djinn as traitor can be too obvious... Anyway I think that THE OTHER is her brother..

I think that I can accept see him one last time in King Batman run. Only if he appears talking with THomas wayne.

----------


## dietrich

> My impression was that Crush won't be the traitor. It would be a little awkward to reveal Crush as the traitor in TT #35 - and then she gets controlled by Lobo in #36. But I can understand that people think it's Crush because the cover of TT #35 shows the skulls of all the other TT members. On the other hand Crush doesn't strike me as a very scheming person ("The Teen Titans traitor is finally revealed as *all their scheming* finally comes to a head!"). My money is actually on Roundhouse. There are still some unknown factors about his past, especially his sister, that make his character look suspicious.
> 
> 
> *There was a time when I'd have liked to see some interactions between Thomas Wayne and Damian - but I don't like King's writing. So I'm not really looking forward to this.*


Same. I haven't liked his shallow characterisations and it's clear he's only interested in using them as angst fodder. 1st they were taken down off panel and hanged. Then he literally had them frigded and we never did see that resolved. Then he took a dig at one on panel over some lame twitter rubbish. Had one shot which resulted in  memory loss that he did nothing to follow up on.  Had one punched and had another turn into Pyg.

Plus this Thomas isn't exactly the Thomas Wayne I thought he was. 

You guys think it's RH? He doesn't seem the scheming type. I agree that we don't know much about him but I can't think of any scheming he might have done aside from the Crush Djinn situation. That could be interpreted as him scheme and manipulating Crush to reveal her feelings thereby driving a wedge between TM's

----------


## dietrich

> Same here.. Djinn as traitor can be too obvious... Anyway I think that THE OTHER is her brother..
> 
> I think that I can accept see him one last time in King Batman run. Only if he appears talking with THomas wayne.


But this Thomas is aligned with bane and doesn't seem to make the best decisions.

I admit Djinn seems obvious but we have so little to go on. I feel like Glass has forgotten to write a chunk of this story. Their scheming comes to a head" What scheming though? He keeps telling us there is a traitor but he hasn't made that very clear in the story. There haven't been enough incidents that back this up. The lady Vic and released prisoners don't have enough weight [they weren't explored well]

Or am I forgetting something?

----------


## dietrich

> WE LOST A LOT THE DAY THAT GLEASON JOINED MARVEL..  First Bendis and now this..


It's a shame Gleason moving to Marvel, bye bye chapters 2 and 3 of RSOB.
This head swap isn't that big a deal except that it might cost the Artist in sales. I can't afford the statue but even if I could I wouldn't want it knowing that. I don't mind them borrowing Damian's for anyone but not Tim Drake. That pisses me off because I'm not a fan. Others might not care.

----------


## Arsenal

> But this Thomas is aligned with bane and doesn't seem to make the best decisions.
> 
> I admit Djinn seems obvious but we have so little to go on. I feel like Glass has forgotten to write a chunk of this story. Their scheming comes to a head" What scheming though? He keeps telling us there is a traitor but he hasn't made that very clear in the story. There haven't been enough incidents that back this up. The lady Vic and released prisoners don't have enough weight [they weren't explored well]
> 
> Or am I forgetting something?


The explosion that set up the Damian and Hood fight will probably end up counting as well. Unless the Lady’s vic and that incident are one & the same.

----------


## Jackalope89

> The explosion that set up the Damian and Hood fight will probably end up counting as well. Unless the Lady’s vic and that incident are one & the same.


One and the same.

----------


## Ansa

> I actually don't think Crush is the traitor. We know she has a heel turn in Year of the Villain but I don't think that that makes her the traitor. I still think it's Djinn.
> 
> You are right Damian finally gets to meet grandpa and it doesn't seem like it goes well since the solicits say that his life hangs in the balance. Joy. More loving family members


Don't forget that Thomas killed Talia in his timeline. I wouldn't be suprised if Thomas wasn't too thrilled that his only blood-related grandson was an Al-Ghul on his mother's side.

----------


## Arctic Cyclist

> Don't forget that Thomas killed Talia in his timeline. I wouldn't be suprised if Thomas wasn't too thrilled that his only blood-related grandson was an Al-Ghul on his mother's side.


That's more of Tom King and DC/WB deciding to sabotage ships in order to push BatCat as the OTP. If you remember from "Death and the Maidens" Martha Wayne was not only a BruTalia shipper, like the O-Sensei in Detective Comics Annual 1, she points out that only way Bruce could be happy, fulfilled, and balance all aspects of his life is to marry Talia.

Martha also crippled Selina in Flashpoint, who Thomas used as his version of Oracle so there's clearly some differences of opinions there. I think we're also supposed to catch the differences between Thomas and Bruce while at the same time the similarities between Bruce and Ra's: Thomas never attempted to bring his son back to life, Ra's gave up his life so that Talia would live, and has a history of making sacrifices of potential lifespan for his various children. Going back to the discussion of toxic masculinity, this is a good example of a contrast between tender and toxic: Ra's, ironically, with his focus on his children and friends, is tender masculinity whereas Thomas and Bruce by focusing strictly on their romantic/sexual relationships are toxic masculinity. By having Selina show up instead of Damian (who would have been the choice of many other writers, not just Tomasi), we continue to see the priority in promoting toxic masculinity that is the culture at DC. 

In fact, any of Bruce's friends and allies besides Selina would have been a better choice and more grounded in the characters' history, but what can we say? We're living in a dystopian world now where Batman picks sex over family and Thomas Wayne has become an abusive monster.

----------


## Darkcrusade25

The Arkham games had Bruce and Talia as a OTP. Not even BatCat worked there

----------


## Ansa

> That's more of Tom King and DC/WB deciding to sabotage ships in order to push BatCat as the OTP. If you remember from "Death and the Maidens" Martha Wayne was not only a BruTalia shipper, like the O-Sensei in Detective Comics Annual 1, she points out that only way Bruce could be happy, fulfilled, and balance all aspects of his life is to marry Talia.
> 
> Martha also crippled Selina in Flashpoint, who Thomas used as his version of Oracle so there's clearly some differences of opinions there. I think we're also supposed to catch the differences between Thomas and Bruce while at the same time the similarities between Bruce and Ra's: Thomas never attempted to bring his son back to life, Ra's gave up his life so that Talia would live, and has a history of making sacrifices of potential lifespan for his various children. Going back to the discussion of toxic masculinity, this is a good example of a contrast between tender and toxic: Ra's, ironically, with his focus on his children and friends, is tender masculinity whereas Thomas and Bruce by focusing strictly on their romantic/sexual relationships are toxic masculinity. By having Selina show up instead of Damian (who would have been the choice of many other writers, not just Tomasi), we continue to see the priority in promoting toxic masculinity that is the culture at DC. 
> 
> In fact, any of Bruce's friends and allies besides Selina would have been a better choice and more grounded in the characters' history, but what can we say? We're living in a dystopian world now where Batman picks sex over family and Thomas Wayne has become an abusive monster.


I agree, the way King handles the batfamily and their importance to Bruce is just terrible in this run. I get that King wants to write this "epic love story" for Bruce and Selina, but stomping on every other relationship (romantic and not romantic) is the wrong way to go.

You don't have to claim that Bruce never truly loved anyone besides Selina to show us that she is (supposedly) the one for him and you don't have to diminish the role of his family in his life to make the reader feel like she is special to him.
Writing like only the love interest matters and everyone else is just kinda there is actually a sign of a terribly written romance, at least in my opinion. Bruce out of all people putting his love life over his family is even worse and the way I see it pretty ooc.

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/02png

----------


## adrikito

> https://twitter.com/02png


AMAZING FANARTS.  :Cool:

----------


## Arctic Cyclist

> The Arkham games had Bruce and Talia as a OTP. Not even BatCat worked there


The Arkham were created for and by the generations that considered BruTalia the OTP. Less Baby Boomers and most of X and more Gen Y/Millennials. People who grew up on Batman and Superman: TAS and Batman Beyond as well as comics...but not Catwoman comics.

It was also part of the outraged and enraged backlash over the choices to have Talia date rape Bruce when anyone who reads comics knows how they banged frequently and then the point where Red Hood Lost Days jumped the shark by screaming up the timeline in order to make Talia a psycho villain.

Not that it helped. When the top people decide that someone is going to be a villain and their OTP is the only one that will happen it's the way it goes. Fan opinions and sales don't matter.

But at least the Arkham games ensured, even if some fans (one's who think Damian should have green eyes) aren't smart enough to catch it, that Damian's conception, and potentially Athanasia's, was the product of enthusiastic consent. We also got Talia's classic personality trait of throwing herself on Bruce to protect him regardless if of if he needed it which comics Damian has inherited, so there's that.

Arkham had good writers who knew what people wanted...and also got laid enough/been in enough relationships to understand why BatCat even as written by Tom King fails as an adult relationship whereas BruTalia in every issue they're in outside of Morrison hits all the notes a romance should. Including the true test of true love after a breakup: can the couple have no contact for five years or more and still be attracted to each other?

----------


## Arctic Cyclist

> I agree, the way King handles the batfamily and their importance to Bruce is just terrible in this run. I get that King wants to write this "epic love story" for Bruce and Selina, but stomping on every other relationship (romantic and not romantic) is the wrong way to go.
> 
> You don't have to claim that Bruce never truly loved anyone besides Selina to show us that she is (supposedly) the one for him and you don't have to diminish the role of his family in his life to make the reader feel like she is special to him.
> Writing like only the love interest matters and everyone else is just kinda there is actually a sign of a terribly written romance, at least in my opinion. Bruce out of all people putting his love life over his family is even worse and the way I see it pretty ooc.


I would say Tom King has never visited any media with a romance in it but that would be wrong. His award winning Annual is a thinly veiled gender reversal fan fiction based on the movie version of The Notebook,  and I am mildly embarrassed to admit that I caught this, but his run pulls heavily on the Twilight novels.*

It's why it resonates so strongly with certain people as both were successful bestsellers.

On the plus side, at least people now have the opportunity to say "But it's not as good of a love story as Twilight."

But you're absolutely right, it's terrible, teenage style writing to throw other love interests and relationships under the bus to push a OTP. It's also a version of toxicity that most genres in general, and romance in particular, don't tolerate. Romance has a tendency to focus on how the kids choose and negotiate the relationship as that's an integral part of a single parent's life. The book I'm reading right now is a thriller, but the potential love interest is measuring the main character by her child's reactions which is very true to life for both males and females. No one who is not a frequent flyer with Child Protective Services would ever get engaged without clearing it with their child first, even the noncustodial parents.

It was one of the sweetest moments in the first Batwoman run when Kate and Maggie stepped up their relationship: Maggie was firm and clear that her child's, who she didn't have custody of, safety and happiness needed to take priority over her and Kate's.

Of course they couldn't get married because no one in the Batfamily is allowed to be happy. That was the official reason, and if BatCat happens, except blood, boycotts, and bad press.

*Anyone who was old enough to date between 2003 to 2010 should have caught that. Actually, let's push that out to include The 50 Shaded era too.

----------


## Konja7

> The Arkham were created for and by the generations that considered BruTalia the OTP. Less Baby Boomers and most of X and more Gen Y/Millennials. People who grew up on Batman and Superman: TAS and Batman Beyond as well as comics...but not Catwoman comics.
> 
> It was also part of the outraged and enraged backlash over the choices to have Talia date rape Bruce when anyone who reads comics knows how they banged frequently and then the point where Red Hood Lost Days jumped the shark by screaming up the timeline in order to make Talia a psycho villain.
> 
> Not that it helped. When the top people decide that someone is going to be a villain and their OTP is the only one that will happen it's the way it goes. Fan opinions and sales don't matter.
> 
> But at least the Arkham games ensured, even if some fans (one's who think Damian should have green eyes) aren't smart enough to catch it, that Damian's conception, and potentially Athanasia's, was the product of enthusiastic consent. We also got Talia's classic personality trait of throwing herself on Bruce to protect him regardless if of if he needed it which comics Damian has inherited, so there's that.
> 
> Arkham had good writers who knew what people wanted...and also got laid enough/been in enough relationships to understand why BatCat even as written by Tom King fails as an adult relationship whereas BruTalia in every issue they're in outside of Morrison hits all the notes a romance should. Including the true test of true love after a breakup: can the couple have no contact for five years or more and still be attracted to each other?


I did not want to enter in this debate and I definitely do not want to defend King.

However, this idea that the relationship between Bruce and Talia is functional or healthy seems pretty wrong (even if we ignore the events in Morrison's run, but I will not ignore them).

I'm not a fan of Bruce x Selina, I also agree the way King writes this relationship is terrible. Even so, I would say that sales would be in favor of Bruce x Selina than of Bruce x Talia.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I did not want to enter in this debate and I definitely do not want to defend King.
> 
> However, this idea that the relationship between Bruce and Talia is functional or healthy seems pretty wrong (even if we ignore the events in Morrison's run, but I will not ignore them).
> 
> I'm not a fan of Bruce x Selina, I also agree the way King writes this relationship is terrible. Even so, I would say that sales would be in favor of Bruce x Selina than of Bruce x Talia.


They are both bad relationships and of course the sales favour BatCat just like the sales favour Robin when compared to Signal.  A character that doesn't have nearly as much exposure. Barely any Outside media showing. Is practically unknown except to hardcore comic fans. Hasn't had decades of indepth exploration and doesn't have the advantage of being Batman's recognised and default Sidekick.

Comparing the sales is grossly unfair until they have the same odds and are given the same chances. Anyway they are both horrible choices and what King is doing right now is proving to me that a pairing that I just took as the right choice for batman actually doesn't work.

Bruce shouldn't be dating any of the two. There's a reason Bruce doesn't have to be tricked or manipulated into proposing to the many other non-villain girlfriends he's had over the years. They are healthy are they worked. There's a reason that Talia and Selina are always chasing after Bruce desperately and shamelessly while he actually runs away from them or throws them in jail [well Selina at least] They are not healthy.

While we are at it I'm happy that Talia is no longer fawning or over Bruce and just getting on with her business.  

I don't get why writers can't give us more Bat X Andrea, Sliver or any other of the interesting ladies who have regular jobs.


P.S
Since you are not ignoring Morrison. I also hope you are not ignoring Gleason and Tomasi since they are essential when it comes to Morrison's Talia.

----------


## Konja7

> They are both bad relationships and of course the sales favour BatCat just like the sales favour Robin when compared to Signal.  A character that doesn't have nearly as much exposure. Barely any Outside media showing. Is practically unknown except to hardcore comic fans. Hasn't had decades of indepth exploration and doesn't have the advantage of being Batman's recognised and default Sidekick.
> 
> Comparing the sales is grossly unfair until they have the same odds and are given the same chances. Anyway they are both horrible choices and what King is doing right now is proving to me that a pairing that I just took as the right choice for batman actually doesn't work.
> 
> Bruce shouldn't be dating any of the two. There's a reason Bruce doesn't have to be tricked or manipulated into proposing to the many other non-villain girlfriends he's had over the years. They are healthy are they worked. There's a reason that Talia and Selina are always chasing after Bruce desperately and shamelessly while he actually runs away from them or throws them in jail [well Selina at least] They are not healthy.
> 
> While we are at it I'm happy that Talia is no longer fawning or over Bruce and just getting on with her business.  
> 
> I don't get why writers can't give us more Bat X Andrea, Sliver or any other of the interesting ladies who have regular jobs.


I agree both relationships aren't healthy. 

I just want to say that I mentioned sales, because Arctic Cyclist said that top people choose their OTP (Bruce x Selina) despite sales. This wouldn't be true, since sales support Bruce x Selina more than Bruce x Talia.

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/Tinto83Tinto

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

http://fancyfade.tumblr.com

----------


## dietrich

Dick and Damian have a multi-faceted dynamic that can’t be sum up with one word. They’re the guys who reinvented the dynamic duo. Their relationship mirrors that between Bruce and Dick. A special relationship that's difficult to define but this writers does a great job

https://bat-lings.tumblr.com/post/18...ve-a-brotherly

----------


## CPSparkles

Reading Batman and Robin wish we had more Damian and Babs. Just a reminder that both Babs and Damian were shot and paralysed by a Red Hood

----------


## Rac7d*

Uhh wait what when did that happen ?

----------


## Arsenal

During Jason’s “I wanna be you” phase. This particular incident occurred when somebody gave him a Punisher comic and told him to “go nuts”.

----------


## dietrich

> Reading Batman and Robin wish we had more Damian and Babs. Just a reminder that both Babs and Damian were shot and paralysed by a Red Hood


That did happen didn't it and Dick took him to Talia to save him. That gets hand waved along with a lot of Morrison's Jason. I know that some claim that it's no longer canon but Damian still has his unbreakable spine.

I liked Morrison's Jason.  I know a lot of fans on here don't but I found him more interesting and he brought something different to the family. I like current Jason but he's lost that niche. 

I've said it before I don't mind a Bat killing. My favourite Batman is Batman 666 so was cool to see someone breaking the rules [why i love Damian and his brand of Justice. He does things that Robin wouldn't]. 

I guess he was only able to do those things because he was wearing the Bat Brand and was against the family but I miss that.

Can't exactly try to kill someone one day and then roll up to hang or save the day with them the next. i wish the aftermath of that was explored more rather than ignored because it did happen.

----------


## dietrich

> During Jason’s “I wanna be you” phase. This particular incident occurred when somebody gave him a Punisher comic and told him to “go nuts”.


The Punisher was never as interesting as Red head Jason. I must be the only one who liked that version.

----------


## Arsenal

> The Punisher was never as interesting as Red head Jason. I must be the only one who liked that version.


I just never saw the appeal of Red Head Jason. To me, he just came across as one note & dull villain of the week.

----------


## Sergard

> Reading Batman and Robin wish we had more Damian and Babs. Just a reminder that both Babs and Damian were shot and paralysed by a Red Hood


Damian was paralyzed by Flamingo. See Batman & Robin #6




> The Punisher was never as interesting as Red head Jason. I must be the only one who liked that version.


I would have liked that version more if DC had given Jason and Scarlet their own comic independent of Batman & Robin and if DC hadn't changed Jason's hair color and costume. Because of that there is still a lot of wrong information going around. For example, there are still people who think that New52 Jason is a natural redhead who dyes his hair. Also a lot of people claim that pre-crisis Jason had red hair. But pre-crisis Jason was blonde. Morrison's Jason was actually the first version with red hair.

There was also a lot of victim blaming in Batman & Robin. Damian is cruel and mocks Jason's death more than once. Dick does not behave any better. There is not much consideration shown for Jason's trauma. They simply say he's insane. And that's sad. That's not the kind of "heroism" I want to read.

I'm not defending Jason's actions towards Dick and Damian in B&R, especially since a lot of them were purely written by Morrison for drama purpose. Dick was the new Batman and Damian the new Robin - so why not use another ex Robin as villain to push the dynamic duo? The same concept has already worked in the past. Just look at Batman's rogue gallery. A lot of villains have a personal connection to Batman/Bruce Wayne. Morrison also wrote Tom King style. Dramatic story comes first, consistence with past character depictions is secondary.

But in the end I prefer sane Jason who is on speaking terms with the other batfamily members, has his own adventures with his own team (killing villains if necessary but without batmembers interfering) and doesn't get ridiculed/blamed for being murdered/traumatized.

----------


## Konja7

> I would have liked that version more if DC had given Jason and Scarlet their own comic independent of Batman & Robin and if DC hadn't changed Jason's hair color and costume. Because of that there is still a lot of wrong information going around. For example, there are still people who think that New52 Jason is a natural redhead who dyes his hair. Also a lot of people claim that pre-crisis Jason had red hair. But pre-crisis Jason was blonde. Morrison's Jason was actually the first version with red hair.
> 
> There was also a lot of victim blaming in Batman & Robin. Damian is cruel and mocks Jason's death more than once. Dick does not behave any better. There is not much consideration shown for Jason's trauma. They simply say he's insane. And that's sad. That's not the kind of "heroism" I want to read.
> 
> I'm not defending Jason's actions towards Dick and Damian in B&R, especially since a lot of them were purely written by Morrison for drama purpose. Dick was the new Batman and Damian the new Robin - so why not use another ex Robin as villain to push the dynamic duo? The same concept has already worked in the past. Just look at Batman's rogue gallery. A lot of villains have a personal connection to Batman/Bruce Wayne. Morrison also wrote Tom King style. Dramatic story comes first, consistence with past character depictions is secondary.
> 
> But in the end I prefer sane Jason who is on speaking terms with the other batfamily members, has his own adventures with his own team (killing villains if necessary but without batmembers interfering) and doesn't get ridiculed/blamed for being murdered/traumatized.


To be fair, Morrison story about Jason came after Battle for the Cowl.

Jason seems to be pretty insane in Battle for the Cowl. So, I guess Morrison was continuing that story.


Don't misunderstand me, I also prefer Jason to be sane. It is just it has sense Morrison to write Jason that way at that moment.

----------


## Zaresh

> I would have liked that version more if DC had given Jason and Scarlet their own comic independent of Batman & Robin and if DC hadn't changed Jason's hair color and costume. Because of that there is still a lot of wrong information going around. For example, there are still people who think that New52 Jason is a natural redhead who dyes his hair. Also a lot of people claim that pre-crisis Jason had red hair. But pre-crisis Jason was blonde. Morrison's Jason was actually the first version with red hair.
> 
> There was also a lot of victim blaming in Batman & Robin. Damian is cruel and mocks Jason's death more than once. Dick does not behave any better. There is not much consideration shown for Jason's trauma. They simply say he's insane. And that's sad. That's not the kind of "heroism" I want to read.
> 
> I'm not defending Jason's actions towards Dick and Damian in B&R, especially since a lot of them were purely written by Morrison for drama purpose. Dick was the new Batman and Damian the new Robin - so why not use another ex Robin as villain to push the dynamic duo? The same concept has already worked in the past. Just look at Batman's rogue gallery. A lot of villains have a personal connection to Batman/Bruce Wayne. Morrison also wrote Tom King style. Dramatic story comes first, consistence with past character depictions is secondary.
> 
> But in the end I prefer sane Jason who is on speaking terms with the other batfamily members, has his own adventures with his own team (killing villains if necessary but without batmembers interfering) and doesn't get ridiculed/blamed for being murdered/traumatized.


This is pretty much how I feel regarding Morrison's Jason. Also, I don't think he was interesting at all. Not under Morrison at least: he was a caricature of a character in that book, even if things got better later on. I like cartoonish villains as much as any other person who enjoys cheesy fun things; but that also means he's not going to be a character at all; and he's cursed to stay without any depth every time he shows up, at risk of tiring the reader, unless someone decides that maybe he's an actual character with motivations and maybe not so "evil", making him entertaining. If you look at every big bat-villain from the silver or the golden, they all have passed through some kind of "depthing" of their character. And then, making Jason a pure villain would do no favor or justice to his time as Robin, or even in Under the Hood. He may be violent, and can hold grunges with his teeth, and he's a little too messed in his head, and he's definitely no saint; but he's heroic at his core, and was as Robin, which is why he got murdered, actually. What makes him conflictive is that he's willing to do very gray or even dark stuff to reach a heroic aim. So turning him into this uncaring, flamboyant, extremely cruel and silly villain was, eh, arguable at best. Morrison needed a tool to drive his drama, and he chose Jason as foil at some point.

And he was a fun read, but a new, different character that wouldn't work outside that story.

----------


## Arsenal

I wouldn’t be against Morrison’s Hood being repackaged as somebody new and added to Dick or Damian’s rouges gallery though. You can definitely have some fun with the cartoony Screwball/Punisher hybrid that Morrison wrote, I just think it would of been better suited for another character.

----------


## dietrich

> Damian was paralyzed by Flamingo. See Batman & Robin #6
> 
> 
> 
> I would have liked that version more if DC had given Jason and Scarlet their own comic independent of Batman & Robin and if DC hadn't changed Jason's hair color and costume. Because of that there is still a lot of wrong information going around. For example, there are still people who think that New52 Jason is a natural redhead who dyes his hair. Also a lot of people claim that pre-crisis Jason had red hair. But pre-crisis Jason was blonde. Morrison's Jason was actually the first version with red hair.
> 
> There was also a lot of victim blaming in Batman & Robin. Damian is cruel and mocks Jason's death more than once. Dick does not behave any better. There is not much consideration shown for Jason's trauma. They simply say he's insane. And that's sad. That's not the kind of "heroism" I want to read.
> 
> I'm not defending Jason's actions towards Dick and Damian in B&R, especially since a lot of them were purely written by Morrison for drama purpose. Dick was the new Batman and Damian the new Robin - so why not use another ex Robin as villain to push the dynamic duo? The same concept has already worked in the past. Just look at Batman's rogue gallery. A lot of villains have a personal connection to Batman/Bruce Wayne. Morrison also wrote Tom King style. Dramatic story comes first, consistence with past character depictions is secondary.
> ...


I have to disagree. It's been a while since i read B&R but I don't recall lots of victim blaming. Damian was at times douchey to Jason just as he was to everyone and they remember they were enemies. Jason was at war with them even before Morrison.
Jason was already attempting to kill him and was already an ex robin villain before Morrison. I recall him putting on a bat suit and trying to kill them. I recall Damian had to save Tim after Jason left him for dead.

Jason before Morrison was more crazy and all over the place. He was already arching Bruce then Dick and Tim even before Damian was introduced.

I felt Morrison lost a lot of the crazy Robin running around and made him more of a smart antagonist. I don't recall victim blaming but I recall Damian thrashing Joker with a crowbar [which I like to think was in part retaliation for what he did to Jason since he bring it up in the attack]

I recall Damian and Jason taking digs at each other which they still do to this day. I remember Dick saying that Jason was dangerous [which he was] I don't recall anyone saying or implying that it was his fault he died. I don't recall them discoursing Jason that much.

Morrison doesn't write like King. Not even close. I know fans give him a hard time for Talia but to say that Morrison is a writer that puts drama 1st before characterisation is flat incorrect.

Morrison is in fact the writer that retains most or references every bit of character beat even back to the day they were created. He is the guy who takes an everything is canon approach to characters.

Morrison brought back Jason's red [strawberry blond it should be] hair but he was already arching the Bats before Morrison.

I have to go back to Morrison's run but I was also sure that Jason not Flamingo was the one that shot Damian.

I do enjoy Jason being back with the family but there's not nearly enough of the family working together to make it a fair trade for Jason who plays by his rules.

----------


## dietrich

> I just never saw the appeal of Red Head Jason. To me, he just came across as one note & dull villain of the week.


I think there was so much to be explored. I thought Jason before that when he was putting on Robin suits and Batsuits was more when he was one note villain of the week. Stuck on the Robin who died note and constantly pestering Tim and Dick. I would have enjoyed more of him and scarlet and their war on Gotham's underworld.

The one thing I hated about Morrison's Jason was that God awful costume with the authentic RedHood Pill Helmet.

----------


## TheCape

> I have to go back to Morrison's run but I was also sure that Jason not Flamingo was the one that shot Damian


I just read it, Flamingo was the one that shot Damian and broke his spine.

----------


## Sergard

Here's the page with Flamingo and Damian.

----------


## Arsenal

> I think there was so much to be explored. I thought Jason before that when he was putting on Robin suits and Batsuits was more when he was one note villain of the week. Stuck on the Robin who died note and constantly pestering Tim and Dick. I would have enjoyed more of him and scarlet and their war on Gotham's underworld.
> 
> The one thing I hated about Morrison's Jason was that God awful costume with the authentic RedHood Pill Helmet.


YMMV I suppose. Never liked the idea of him working with Scarlet nor did the “study branding by day, kill criminals by night” gimmick ever click for me. Both ideas had potential but Jason was a bad fit for them.

----------


## dietrich

> Here's the page with Flamingo and Damian.


Well what do you know. i was sure it was Jason but you are correct it was Flamingo. What happened to him? I liked him. Was he gay? I sort have this idea that he was a gay villain

----------


## Sergard

> I have to disagree. [...]


Then we have to agree to disagree before this discussion about Morrison's Jason goes even more off-topic (maybe we can continue it somewhere else at another time when you have re-read Batman & Robin and I have read Battle for the Cowl - which won't happen very soon. I already know the basic story, and I don't like it).

But I also don't believe that Damian hitting Joker with a crowbar was anywhere near a retaliation for Jason (even if the thought is nice). For the Robin mantle in general, sure, but for Jason personally? I don't believe so. The story is only a few issues after the Flamingo story. And Damian hates Jason in that story. That would be a big change of heart for Damian that he suddenly cares about Jason. Even nowadays it seems still questionable if Damian cares about Jason or not. Maybe it sounds a little pessimistic but after Damian has accused Jason twice this year of being a villain (The Other's ally, Leviathan) I'm losing faith that Damian accepts Jason as a brother.

Which is a shame. Dick and Damian is great and all, but there is more than one way of having a brotherly relationship and Damian could explore this with Jason (and Tim, and maybe even Duke).

----------


## TheCape

> Well what do you know. i was sure it was Jason but you are correct it was Flamingo. What happened to him? I liked him. Was he gay? I sort have this idea that he was a gay villain


I think that his last apperance was on Percy's Nightwing. If i remember correctly, he was a crazy cannibal, not much beyond that.

----------


## Arsenal

> Well what do you know. i was sure it was Jason but you are correct it was Flamingo. What happened to him? I liked him. Was he gay? I sort have this idea that he was a gay villain


He was more of the “get off on skimming off your face and eating it” type. You might be thinking of Damian’s “I was expecting scary, not gay” line though.

----------


## adrikito

Bruce receiving advices from Damian.. He is still having 10 years in the films?




Is his only revelant moment in this film.. right?

I saw one BIG gallery of images and ONLY NIGHTWING and CATWOMAN are revelant as Bruce allies..

I am not one BatxCat fan.. See her more revelant even than Nightwing in this film is not interesting for me..

----------


## dietrich

> Bruce receiving advices from Damian.. He is still having 10 years in the films?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is his only revelant moment in this film.. right?
> 
> I saw one BIG gallery of images and ONLY NIGHTWING and CATWOMAN are revelant as Bruce allies..
> 
> I am not one BatxCat fan.. See her more revelant even than Nightwing in this film is not interesting for me..


I enjoyed Damian in this. Wasn't expecting him to have a big role since Robin didn't have a large role in Hush though from the fuss some fans are making you'd think Robin had the starring role in the original story.

I enjoyed this movie. Didn't mind the changes be I was expecting an adaptation also wasn't a huge fan of the original story so I welcomed the changes.

Damian is much older than 10 here.

----------


## dietrich

> Then we have to agree to disagree before this discussion about Morrison's Jason goes even more off-topic (maybe we can continue it somewhere else at another time when you have re-read Batman & Robin and I have read Battle for the Cowl - which won't happen very soon. I already know the basic story, and I don't like it).
> 
> But I also don't believe that Damian hitting Joker with a crowbar was anywhere near a retaliation for Jason (even if the thought is nice). For the Robin mantle in general, sure, but for Jason personally? I don't believe so. The story is only a few issues after the Flamingo story. And Damian hates Jason in that story. That would be a big change of heart for Damian that he suddenly cares about Jason. Even nowadays it seems still questionable if Damian cares about Jason or not. Maybe it sounds a little pessimistic but after Damian has accused Jason twice this year of being a villain (The Other's ally, Leviathan) I'm losing faith that Damian accepts Jason as a brother.
> 
> Which is a shame. Dick and Damian is great and all, but there is more than one way of having a brotherly relationship and Damian could explore this with Jason (and Tim, and maybe even Duke).


Considering that Aside from Babs that Damian is the smartest member of the family I find it extremely OCC that he made the extremely call that Jason is Leviathan. Why and how ? That's just nonsense. Not to mention that Damian while I don't believe he hates Jason clearly doesn't rate him enough to believe that he can possibly pull off something like be leviathan. That isn't supported by any material. Which is why everyone and no one buys the premise. You are the 1st person I've seen take that accusation seriously.

He didn't even suspect his mum who was Leviathan or grayson who was a Spy and is currently more traumatised than Jason. The whole thing is nonsense.
Same with the half a story of TT. The fact that Damian would attack Jason without evidence or even accept his help is OCC. Why would you go to someone who you view as a failure to help you overcome a failure.

It seems to me that DC is determined to ensure that Damian and Jason are just at loggerheads which is a shame but the even greater shame is that this is being achieved by throwing Damian under the bus and sabotaging his character. 

He has been written by over 16 writers since Rebirth and it's under these new writers that he's stupid and when it comes to Jason.

If this is DC's idea of brotherly relationships then I'd rather they just stick to Dick and Damian at least that way no brother is getting ruined and the relationship is mutually beneficial.

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/smahssa



https://twitter.com/sheilalvl

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/glitter_dc

----------


## Arsenal

> Considering that Aside from Babs that Damian is the smartest member of the family I find it extremely OCC that he made the extremely call that Jason is Leviathan. Why and how ? That's just nonsense. Not to mention that Damian while I don't believe he hates Jason clearly doesn't rate him enough to believe that he can possibly pull off something like be leviathan. That isn't supported by any material. Which is why everyone and no one buys the premise. You are the 1st person I've seen take that accusation seriously.
> 
> He didn't even suspect his mum who was Leviathan or grayson who was a Spy and is currently more traumatised than Jason. The whole thing is nonsense.
> Same with the half a story of TT. The fact that Damian would attack Jason without evidence or even accept his help is OCC. Why would you go to someone who you view as a failure to help you overcome a failure.
> 
> It seems to me that DC is determined to ensure that Damian and Jason are just at loggerheads which is a shame but the even greater shame is that this is being achieved by throwing Damian under the bus and sabotaging his character. 
> 
> He has been written by over 16 writers since Rebirth and it's under these new writers that he's stupid and when it comes to Jason.
> 
> If this is DC's idea of brotherly relationships then I'd rather they just stick to Dick and Damian at least that way no brother is getting ruined and the relationship is mutually beneficial.


I don't think it's that hard to believe Jason (or any of the Robins really) could do a Leviathan type event if they he was motivated enough to do so. The problem is Bendis didn't even attempt to present a believable argument on why it could've been him in favor of saying he did because of Roy's death. Because of that, nobody (myself included) believes he did it because the audience has yet to be given a reason to believe it. Damian being the one to originally suggest it didn't help either.

There's no denying Glass has failed to properly develop the Damian and Jason partnership. A mistake that doesn't seem likely to corrected anytime soon which is a shame since there's so much untapped potential there. For the most part, DC's attempts to explore and develop it so far have been... underwhelming to say the least.

----------


## Sergard

> Considering that Aside from Babs that Damian is the smartest member of the family I find it extremely OCC that he made the extremely call that Jason is Leviathan. Why and how ? That's just nonsense. Not to mention that Damian while I don't believe he hates Jason clearly doesn't rate him enough to believe that he can possibly pull off something like be leviathan. That isn't supported by any material. Which is why everyone and no one buys the premise. You are the 1st person I've seen take that accusation seriously.


I disagree. You are actually the first person I've seen that thinks that Damian was joking in Event Leviathan. What else am I supposed to do than taking Damian serious? It's not funny to accuse someone of being a villain - and Damian doesn't strike me as a comedian anyway. It would be pretty cruel of him to accuse Jason out of sheer fun so that everyone else hunts him down. Doesn't he realize that the others will probably throw Jason into prison or - depending on who gets to him first - hurt him physically?

And at no point I've claimed that Damian's actions are in-character. But OOCness isn't a reason that the whole story stops to exist. Otherwise a lot of stories with Jason after Under the Red Hood and before New52 would have been erased immediately (instead of waiting for the next big crisis in order to do some "cleaning") and Ric Grayson would have never happened.

I also disagree with Damian being the second smartest member of the family. But I'd also disagree with any ranking. There is more than one way of being smart. There are at least nine types of intelligence - and there are infinitely many fields of knowledge. It would be idiotic to compare Einstein with Sherlock Holmes, Mozart with Mahatma Gandhi or Leonardo da Vinci with Ruth Bader Ginsburg, for example. They are all smart in their own way. Yes, there are a lot of fields that Damian excels in. It would be strange if that wasn't the case, because after all Damian was created that way. He has the best genes and the best education given in an optimal surrounding for molding a kid into - to keep it short - a little Batman. But there are also areas in which other batfamily characters excel. That's how life is. You can't be the best or one of the best in everything.




> He didn't even suspect his mum who was Leviathan or grayson who was a Spy and is currently more traumatised than Jason. The whole thing is nonsense.
> Same with the half a story of TT. The fact that Damian would attack Jason without evidence or even accept his help is OCC. Why would you go to someone who you view as a failure to help you overcome a failure.
> 
> It seems to me that DC is determined to ensure that Damian and Jason are just at loggerheads which is a shame but the even greater shame is that this is being achieved by throwing Damian under the bus and sabotaging his character. 
> 
> He has been written by over 16 writers since Rebirth and it's under these new writers that he's stupid and when it comes to Jason.
> 
> If this is DC's idea of brotherly relationships then I'd rather they just stick to Dick and Damian at least that way no brother is getting ruined and the relationship is mutually beneficial.



Not defending the writer, but that's not the first time Damian attacks Jason out of nowhere and for no good reason. Back in Batman & Robin #11 Damian hid a crowbar in Jason's bed and then attacked him from behind - and back then Jason was already a sane person having his own adventures while occasionally fighting alongside the batfamily. The same is true even sooner for Batman Inc. when Jason and Damian team up as Wingman and Redbird. Damian completely ignores Jason's messages and rather prefers to feed his cat although Jason's messages are clear that the situation is bad. So Glass' didn't start the trend.

It sucks when the favorite character gets thrown under the bus and sabotaged - I know from experience, obviously. But I still hope that there'll be a writer who prefers stories about four brothers (maybe even about five brothers and a sister) more than cheap drama. Maybe we are even lucky and Glass is going to fix the broken relationship between Damian and Jason, we can't forget that Glass also wrote a good crossover together with Priest, and the other Teen Titans are enjoyable. It's just the strange relationship between Damian and Jason that rubs me the wrong way.

----------


## Sergard

02png




And something from 2016. It's old, but it's cute - and cute stuff has to be reposted every once in a while so that new fans can experience the cuteness too.

0yongyong0



What even happened to Goliath? I can't remember the last time I've seen him in main continuity. Although I do remember his Batman Beyond appearance.

----------


## Jackalope89

> 02png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And something from 2016. It's old, but it's cute - and cute stuff has to be reposted every once in a while so that new fans can experience the cuteness too.
> 
> 0yongyong0
> 
> ...


Goliath popped up early on in Super Sons. More than that, no clue.

----------


## dietrich

> I disagree. You are actually the first person I've seen that thinks that Damian was joking in Event Leviathan. What else am I supposed to do than taking Damian serious? It's not funny to accuse someone of being a villain - and Damian doesn't strike me as a comedian anyway. It would be pretty cruel of him to accuse Jason out of sheer fun so that everyone else hunts him down. Doesn't he realize that the others will probably throw Jason into prison or - depending on who gets to him first - hurt him physically?
> 
> And at no point I've claimed that Damian's actions are in-character. But OOCness isn't a reason that the whole story stops to exist. Otherwise a lot of stories with Jason after Under the Red Hood and before New52 would have been erased immediately (instead of waiting for the next big crisis in order to do some "cleaning") and Ric Grayson would have never happened.
> 
> I also disagree with Damian being the second smartest member of the family. But I'd also disagree with any ranking. There is more than one way of being smart. There are at least nine types of intelligence - and there are infinitely many fields of knowledge. It would be idiotic to compare Einstein with Sherlock Holmes, Mozart with Mahatma Gandhi or Leonardo da Vinci with Ruth Bader Ginsburg, for example. They are all smart in their own way. Yes, there are a lot of fields that Damian excels in. It would be strange if that wasn't the case, because after all Damian was created that way. He has the best genes and the best education given in an optimal surrounding for molding a kid into - to keep it short - a little Batman. But there are also areas in which other batfamily characters excel. That's how life is. You can't be the best or one of the best in everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I guess we have to disagree and since this is an appreciation thread it isn't the right place to continue but at least we are in agreement that it'll be wonderful if a writer comes along who is more interested in exploring their relationships in a positive and balanced way. Damian and Jason occupy different enough roles that it really isn't necessary to sabotage /nerf one for the other.

Fingers crossed Glass picks up the thread and does more in a positive way. That was what i had hoped for when he first announced they were working together. The batverse already has more than enough angst and drama no need to force more.
And rebirth started the bat boys on such a positive note.

----------


## dietrich

> 02png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And something from 2016. It's old, but it's cute - and cute stuff has to be reposted every once in a while so that new fans can experience the cuteness too.
> 
> 0yongyong0
> 
> ...



Great art uploads thanks @ Sergard  :Smile: 
02 I recently discovered but I've really been loving  his art.
0Yongyongtata I've always loved his  baby Damian and batfamily  art and mini comics.

----------


## CPSparkles

The War of the Robins is pretty straight forward Damian set out to best the robins and take something from them to prove that he was worthy of the mantle. That isn't attacking Jason out of nowhere and the fact that Damian would ignore Wingman and didn't see why his father would be working with Jason Todd indicates that Damian thinks he can best Jason, doesn't trust him and that he doesn't respect him or value him. That makes him accusing Jason of being head of Leviathan 100% not believable. 
It also makes him accepting Jason's offer for advice/mentor-ship again unbelievable. You don't tend to go to people you look down on for advice.

I guess Segard is right that no matter how OCC it is that's still canon so I guess in canon Damian doesn't trust Jason but he also totally trust Jason enough to take his advice on stealing from his dad [another occ and contradictory characterisation]. Lord forbid two stories not outright contradict each other.

I'm not holding my breathe for Glass. I don't think the guy likes or even understands Damian not to mention that based on his handling of Damian and his SS run he loves Cheap drama. This is the guy that strapped a bomb to a Muslim character with little regard to accurate justification.

The crossover the difference is clear in the Priest parts and the Glass parts. The Damian /Deathstroke part that Priest has been working on long before Percy even got TT was the bases of the crossover. the meat of it that's way it worked. The traitor rubbish that glass has been writing wasn't. So I wouldn't give Glass credit for ideas that were around long before he was anywhere near a TT's book.

It's a shame writers are so reluctant to explore healthy relationships between the robins. I think that concept would be very popular and successful. One only needs to look at social media to see how popular the concept is.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Here's the page with Flamingo and Damian.


Oops

10 characters

----------


## Sergard

Since when is Damian Muslim?

----------


## Jackalope89

> The War of the Robins is pretty straight forward Damian set out to best the robins and take something from them to prove that he was worthy of the mantle. That isn't attacking Jason out of nowhere and the fact that Damian would ignore Wingman and didn't see why his father would be working with Jason Todd indicates that Damian thinks he can best Jason, doesn't trust him and that he doesn't respect him or value him. That makes him accusing Jason of being head of Leviathan 100% not believable. 
> It also makes him accepting Jason's offer for advice/mentor-ship again unbelievable. You don't tend to go to people you look down on for advice.
> 
> I guess Segard is right that no matter how OCC it is that's still canon so I guess in canon Damian doesn't trust Jason but he also totally trust Jason enough to take his advice on stealing from his dad [another occ and contradictory characterisation]. Lord forbid two stories not outright contradict each other.
> 
> I'm not holding my breathe for Glass. I don't think the guy likes or even understands Damian not to mention that based on his handling of Damian and his SS run he loves Cheap drama. This is the guy that strapped a bomb to a Muslim character with little regard to accurate justification.
> 
> The crossover the difference is clear in the Priest parts and the Glass parts. The Damian /Deathstroke part that Priest has been working on long before Percy even got TT was the bases of the crossover. the meat of it that's way it worked. The traitor rubbish that glass has been writing wasn't. So I wouldn't give Glass credit for ideas that were around long before he was anywhere near a TT's book.
> 
> It's a shame writers are so reluctant to explore healthy relationships between the robins. I think that concept would be very popular and successful. One only needs to look at social media to see how popular the concept is.


Damian may be Arabic, but the al'Ghuls are most certainly NOT Muslim.

----------


## Sergard

02png

Damian and Jon

----------


## dietrich

> Oops
> 
> 10 characters


What made you believe it was Jason? Curious since I also believed the same despite it seeming out of character for him to harm a child so badly/try to kill a child.

And I thought he did so for quite sometime now though can't recall when I started thinking that. Forgot all about Flamingo.

----------


## dietrich

> Since when is Damian Muslim?


Was going to ask the same cos that's news to me. I suspect poster meant Arabic because Damian isn't Muslim or of any religion.

Major Faux pas.

----------


## Arsenal

> What made you believe it was Jason? Curious since I also believed the same despite it seeming out of character for him to harm a child so badly/try to kill a child.
> 
> And I thought he did so for quite sometime now though can't recall when I started thinking that. Forgot all about Flamingo.


Didn't Jason shoot Damian during Battle for The Cowl?

----------


## Sergard

But suicide bombing is a prejudice associated with Islam, not with Arabia (although I'm not even sure if Damian is Arabic. Ra's was born into a tribe of nomads. He could be a mix of a lot of cultures).
No one would be scared of an atheistic Arabian to suddenly blow up.

I feel like a lot of people have forgotten Flamingo. I'm actually surprised. His design looks very unique - and crazy. Not to forget that he's a cannibal who likes to eat faces - and who paralyzed Damian. One would think that DC would take that chance and turn Flamingo into Damian's own "Bane".

----------


## Jackalope89

> Didn't Jason shoot Damian during Battle for The Cowl?


It was my belief that Battle for the Cowl, and much of the pre-Flashpoint stuff regarding Jason (barring UtRH) was retconned out with the New52 and Rebirth.

----------


## Arsenal

> It was my belief that Battle for the Cowl, and much of the pre-Flashpoint stuff regarding Jason (barring UtRH) was retconned out with the New52 and Rebirth.


Oh I’m aware of that. I was just suggesting that Dietrich might of gotten the time Jason shot Damian in BFTC & the time Flamingo paralyzed Damian in B&R mixed up.

----------


## Sergard

deleted (Arsenal was faster)

----------


## Aahz

> Jason before Morrison was more crazy and all over the place. He was already arching Bruce then Dick and Tim even before Damian was introduced.


The whole things was anyway odd they put him on a path of redemption in countdown and then threw it completely out of the window.




> YMMV I suppose. Never liked the idea of him working with Scarlet nor did the “study branding by day, kill criminals by night” gimmick ever click for me. Both ideas had potential but Jason was a bad fit for them.


The whole thing with branding and social media feels to me more like something Anarky would do, but doesn't fit Jason.


Btw. I find it still odd that sofar no writer has really addressed the fact that they are both connected to Talia and the League, and if they knew about each other during their time with the league, and if not if Talia/Ras were keeping them secret from each other on purpose.

----------


## Jackalope89

> The whole things was anyway odd they put him on a path of redemption in countdown and then threw it completely out of the window.
> 
> The whole thing with branding and social media feels to me more like something Anarky would do, but doesn't fit Jason.
> 
> 
> Btw. I find it still odd that sofar no writer has really addressed the fact that they are both connected to Talia and the League, and if they knew about each other during their time with the league, and if not if Talia/Ras were keeping them secret from each other on purpose.


No kidding. And I can't count the number of fanfics that actually cover this. Some have Jason as Damian's elite bodyguard, others as his brother, some as a trainer, or just flat out say the two were kept apart, though aware of one another (to a degree at least).

----------


## Ansa

Over the last year Jason got beaten half to death by Bruce, Dick was shot in the head by Kgbeast and Tim got punched to the ground by Bruce. Do you think Damian is next? I know the Jason thing was written by Lobdell, but King aknowledged it in his run and Damian's live (and the lives of other batfamily members) seems to be at stake in issue 81 and I'm wondering if King plans to do anything serious to him for the climax of the story. 
With all of the father-son-drama surrounding Thomas and Bruce and them talking about Damian during the button, I would actually be dissappointed if Damian doesn't play some part during the climax of this conflict.
Then again, the only thing King seems to be really interested in is batcat, so maybe Damian will just be a hostage and not contribute anything to the story because King can't think of another use for him. What do you think?

----------


## Sergard

There is not only a Jason Todd fanart and fanfic challenge (#jayjaychallenge) at the moment but also one for Damian Wayne (#damianwayne2019summer) in the week 2019/07/27〜08/03 (original source)

Here are some artworks from Twitter

shugetsu_aki




zatou_79ha





mcmramcm

----------


## Sergard

> Over the last year Jason got beaten half to death by Bruce, Dick was shot in the head by Kgbeast and *Tim got punched to the ground by Bruce. Do you think Damian is next?* I [...]


Looking at the history of Batman and Robin there is only one obvious answer:

*Dick
*


*Jason*


*
Tim*






*Conclusion:*  Batman and Robin rotate hitting each other. So now it's Damian's turn to slap Batman.

----------


## Ansa

20190801_194946.jpg
You mean like this? XD

----------


## adrikito

> mcmramcm


Goliath. I miss you..

I don´t like Damian beyond nails.. He is a man.  :Mad:

----------


## dietrich

> Looking at the history of Batman and Robin there is only one obvious answer:
> 
> *Dick
> *
> 
> 
> *Jason*
> 
> 
> ...


He needs to have all the sense slapped into him the way he's been acting lately

----------


## dietrich

> Didn't Jason shoot Damian during Battle for The Cowl?



Ugh I hated that story.

----------


## dietrich

> Over the last year Jason got beaten half to death by Bruce, Dick was shot in the head by Kgbeast and Tim got punched to the ground by Bruce. Do you think Damian is next? I know the Jason thing was written by Lobdell, but King aknowledged it in his run and Damian's live (and the lives of other batfamily members) seems to be at stake in issue 81 and I'm wondering if King plans to do anything serious to him for the climax of the story. 
> With all of the father-son-drama surrounding Thomas and Bruce and them talking about Damian during the button, I would actually be dissappointed if Damian doesn't play some part during the climax of this conflict.
> Then again, the only thing King seems to be really interested in is batcat, so maybe Damian will just be a hostage and not contribute anything to the story because King can't think of another use for him. What do you think?


He had Damian as Pyg in the Knightmares arc. I don't want Damian in this but it's likely he's going to be fodder/prop. The family is just angst fuel right now.

The time for Damian and the rest of the sons to be involved was after the Button when Thomas told Bruce to be a father to his son and Bruce heard *Cat*

----------


## Arsenal

> Ugh I hated that story.


You should, it’s not a very good one  :Stick Out Tongue: 



> He had Damian as Pyg in the Knightmares arc. I don't want Damian in this but it's likely he's going to be fodder/prop. The family is just angst fuel right now.
> 
> The time for Damian and the rest of the sons to be involved was after the Button when Thomas told Bruce to be a father to his son and Bruce heard *Cat*


Bruce clearly made the logical deduction that if he wants to be a father to his son, his son will need a mother so to be a father to his son he’ll need to spend time with *Cat*. Sure he wasted for his first 4 chances to be a father but the fifth time’s the charm.

----------


## Jackalope89

> You should, it’s not a very good one 
> 
> Bruce clearly made the logical deduction that if he wants to be a father to his son, his son will need a mother so to be a father to his son he’ll need to spend time with *Cat*. Sure he wasted for his first 4 chances to be a father but the fifth time’s the charm.


Shame that Dick has been a better father figure than Bruce in most incarnations though.

And yeah, King discarding Dick, Jason, and Tim in "The Button" really irked me. Bad enough Cass' history was wiped out, but tossing away the other's time as his kids? Not cool.

----------


## Ansa

> You should, it’s not a very good one 
> 
> Bruce clearly made the logical deduction that if he wants to be a father to his son, his son will need a mother so to be a father to his son he’ll need to spend time with *Cat*. Sure he wasted for his first 4 chances to be a father but the fifth time’s the charm.


The way things are going Damian will be dead again/otherwise out of reach for Bruce before that happens. But hey, maybe number six will have more luck.

----------


## Ansa

> He needs to have all the sense slapped into him the way he's been acting lately


I think King wants me to feel bad for Bruce in his run, but honestly I just want to hit him really hard or throw him off a roof for his actions. I don't feel sorry for this guy.

----------


## Konja7

> Shame that Dick has been a better father figure than Bruce in most incarnations though.
> 
> And yeah, King discarding Dick, Jason, and Tim in "The Button" really irked me. Bad enough Cass' history was wiped out, but tossing away the other's time as his kids? Not cool.


To be fair, there is debate between fans (and likely between writers) about the idea of Batman being father of his Robins (sans Damian). 

The relationship between Bruce and Dick is pretty close, but it isn't really clear if they have a father-son relationship (it could be a brotherhood relationship). It depends on the difference of age when they met and how their relationship was developed.

Batman wasn't exactly a father for Tim, who had a father for a good part of his life (and I'm not sure if Tim's father is alive right now).

----------


## Aahz

https://doc-squash.tumblr.com/

----------


## Rac7d*

> Ugh I hated that story.


That’s one dick biggest stories

----------


## dietrich

> https://doc-squash.tumblr.com/


Lol! I love this.

Damian's expression is priceless  :Big Grin:

----------


## dietrich

> To be fair, there is debate between fans (and likely between writers) about the idea of Batman being father of his Robins (sans Damian). 
> 
> The relationship between Bruce and Dick is pretty close, but it isn't really clear if they have a father-son relationship (it could be a brotherhood relationship). It depends on the difference of age when they met and how their relationship was developed.
> 
> Batman wasn't exactly a father for Tim, who had a father for a good part of his life (and I'm not sure if Tim's father is alive right now).


While Damian was the first time we saw Bruce proper parent. I mean he was like a new dad. Struggling, trying hard, adapting his behaviour and responses, learning and changing I think he was a father to Dick and Jason.

His relationship with Dick is complex and mirrors Dick's with Damian. Brother/Father.

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/ttt12349

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/ttt12349

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/ttt12349

----------


## adrikito

I really hate that Jarro wearing ROBIN costume  :Mad: 

Damian appeared in today batman issue.. Or at least one version that doesn´t care about nothing and only wants to act.  :Frown:

----------


## Ansa

> I really hate that Jarro wearing ROBIN costume 
> 
> Damian appeared in today batman issue.. Or at least one version that doesn´t care about nothing and only wants to act.


Yeah, I saw it too. Damian loves Alfred, but King can't be bothered to read up on the characters he's writing again.

Another thing: Spoiled? Come on. Arrogant I would buy, but Damian isn't really spoiled. He has two rich parents, but neither of them ever spoiled him with affection or anything important really. Bruce didn't even show up to his last birthday and didn't bother to at least get a present or a card for his kid.

----------


## adrikito

Talking about Damian and Alfred:

DCeased 4 Damian wayne robin alfred.jpg

----------


## DamianW

69658074gy1g5r9j4r0eqj20rs0elnk0.jpg

Poor Damian.

----------


## Ansa

> 69658074gy1g5r9j4r0eqj20rs0elnk0.jpg
> 
> Poor Damian.


I think I might find Jarro wanting to be Robin funnier if Bruce wasn't failing all the children he already has right now.

----------


## Arctic Cyclist

> Yeah, I saw it too. Damian loves Alfred, but King can't be bothered to read up on the characters he's writing again.
> 
> Another thing: Spoiled? Come on. Arrogant I would buy, but Damian isn't really spoiled. He has two rich parents, but neither of them ever spoiled him with affection or anything important really. Bruce didn't even show up to his last birthday and didn't bother to at least get a present or a card for his kid.


Well, you know Tom King did reference the pearl Damian spent weeks searching for in his Eisner Award winning annual that gets worse and more nonsensical on each read (I really didn't like the movie it's based on either, and have never read Nichols Sparks, so I am a bit prejudiced). So he's vaguely aware of the much beloved Batman and Robin series that was a bestseller without any shilling, marketing, or constant promotion. Of course he did excise Damian entirely from that annual and under outrage of fans claimed that it wasn't actually Jean Paul Valley but Damian in the death scene.

Right now all that matters to Tom King is a) Batman loves Catwoman and no one else, and b)proving that BatCat is the best thing ever, and c) he's still a fan favorite writer despite the continual drop in sales that has necessitated the inclusion of Damian in his books.

Which means that Damian fans need to rally and do what they did with B&R Eternal: don't buy, and write hostile emails, tweets, and other posts about how bad this issue was, and it's piss poor writing because Jesus, it's impossible to believe this is the man who write Omega Men and cowrote Grayson.

Reading Tom King's work is like reading Go Set a Watchman and To Kill a Mockingbird together, except for Watchman is fascinating because you can see that Lee clearly has talent and needed an editor to guide her plus the intelligence to accept that, whereas King's Batman is someone on the opposite path, someone who doesn't listen to his characters or story.

Or to put another way, it's like watching Game of Thrones and realizing when D&D became the writers with little input from George RR. 

It's pretty bad when someone of my generation regrets pirating a comic as I will never get those ten minutes of my life back. But never fear, King fans and critics will rave over how brilliant and beautiful it was, and I admit the colors were pretty. Daniel's art was alright, but he's done better.

----------


## Korath

I haven't read the issue, and I'll honestly try to get my own idea about it, but from what I've read about Damian involvement, I feared he was rash, impulsive and uncaring for Alfred well-being. I'll see if I'm right or not when I'll get to read the issue proper.

But considering that King agreed to have the whole first page just be a sexy shot of Catwoman, I can tell I'm not exactly anticipating a great issue...

----------


## Blue22

Yikes. And I used to compliment King as one of the few writers who actually could write a good post-RSOB Damian. Way to let me down again, Tom.

----------


## Darkcrusade25

I hate jarro with all my heart.

----------


## Restingvoice

> https://twitter.com/ttt12349


All of those are professional-grade if they're not already. Someone needs to notify DC we have a new variant artist

----------


## Korath

Honestly, reading the spoilers of King's run before the issue does a great deal to help me avoid rage and disgust. Even his portrayal of Damian didn't shock me, it just left me sad for poor ol' Robin.

I really hope that whoever comes after this mess won't try to have Damian and his dad patch things up. At this point, if I were Damian and considering that it'll be all about Selina saving Bruce in the coming issues, I would drop the Robin mantle and forge ahead a new destiny...

----------


## Mosameen

King is trying to promote and sell his next BatCat comic by using his current run. After the regular decline in his run's sales he is worried that his loyal BatCat fans will lose interest.

----------


## Ansa

> King is trying to promote and sell his next BatCat comic by using his current run. After the regular decline in his run's sales he is worried that his loyal BatCat fans will lose interest.


Am I the only one who is a bit irritated by batcat fans who cling to this run, because they think their ship will get a happy ever after? I know it's not unlikely that Bruce and Selina will be married or at least be together after all of this is over, but do they really believe it will stay that way forever? Even when a batman story  has a happy ending, you can bet that the next writer will create a new problem, a new tragedy, to tell a new story. I don't see this working for long, especially with Dan Didio running DC.

----------


## dietrich

> Am I the only one who is a bit irritated by batcat fans who cling to this run, because they think their ship will get a happy ever after? I know it's not unlikely that Bruce and Selina will be married or at least be together after all of this is over, but do they really believe it will stay that way forever? Even when a batman story  has a happy ending, you can bet that the next writer will create a new problem, a new tragedy, to tell a new story. I don't see this working for long, especially with Dan Didio running DC.


Shippers will ship. They are obsessed and will cling to even the slightest hope that their dream pairing will be made canon. It doesn't matter how little sense the pairing makes, how bad and unbelievable the story, it doesn't matter who gets trashed. It doesn't even matter if the next writer breaks them apart.,

What matter to these fans is that they can claim that batcat were once married in canon making it THE OTP. That is all that matters. 

I don't blame King for catering to that starving base. It's made him A Superstar. 

I doubt they will get married. DC isn't ready to retire Batman but the fact that the same fans who are praising this run are expecting Batcat to retire with baby Helena that should tell you how naive or deluded these fans are.

Even if they do get married it won't be a  happily ever after. That's boring after a while.


I am irritated especially when they act like Bruce had no idea what love was until Selina. It irritates me when they and King underplay and undermine every other character in Bruce's life to elevate Batcat.

I don't even care about Bruce's love life but I was irritated by King throwing other women in Bruce's life under the bus.
I'm super irritated that Dick [the actual character that saved Bruce and brought love and family back into his life. The one who has been there the whole time] was benched so that the role of Knight who rides to the rescue can go to Selina and these ho's don't care.

I'm super irritated that I'm forced to deal with ships in a Batman run.

----------


## Korath

> Am I the only one who is a bit irritated by batcat fans who cling to this run, because they think their ship will get a happy ever after? I know it's not unlikely that Bruce and Selina will be married or at least be together after all of this is over, but do they really believe it will stay that way forever? Even when a batman story  has a happy ending, you can bet that the next writer will create a new problem, a new tragedy, to tell a new story. I don't see this working for long, especially with Dan Didio running DC.


I say it'll depend on how many readers his mini-series will draw. He won't have the Batman title effect on this one, so it'll be truly fans of King's writing and the BatCat shippers who will read it. And it'll be able to be compared a lot more fairly to the last Snyder mini, the Batman who Laughs, who had a new character disliked by many on the forum boards, and still pulled incredible numbers. If BatCat pull the same numbers or highers, or just under it, I think it won't be retconned anytime soon. If it's more in the 60K and below, however, it effects won't last long.

----------


## Ansa

> Shippers will ship. They are obsessed and will cling to even the slightest hope that their dream pairing will be made canon. It doesn't matter how little sense the pairing makes, how bad and unbelievable the story, it doesn't matter who gets trashed. It doesn't even matter if the next writer breaks them apart.,
> 
> What matter to these fans is that they can claim that batcat were once married in canon making it THE OTP. That is all that matters. 
> 
> I don't blame King for catering to that starving base. It's made him A Superstar. 
> 
> I doubt they will get married. DC isn't ready to retire Batman but the fact that the same fans who are praising this run are expecting Batcat to retire with baby Helena that should tell you how naive or deluded these fans are.
> 
> Even if they do get married it won't be a  happily ever after. That's boring after a while.
> ...


I don't ship Batman with anyone, for me Batman simply isn't about romance.

About the marriage thing: By that logic I can claim that Bruce x Talia is the OTP because they were married in the original son of the demon story and Damian still exists. This isn't the first time Bruce was engaged/married guys.

I don't see how Helena would work, especially in a way that shippers would like. Some of them seem to imagine a fanfiction-like developement with Bruce fawning over a pregnant Selina and raising Helena together in a family full of love. Makes me wonder if any of them ever actually read a Batman comic. There is a reason Damian entered comics as a ten year old, fully trained fighter. That's a character you can use in a Batman comic. There is also the problem that DC doesn't want to let main-universe Batman get older than 35-45. A pregnancy and a baby is a hindrance to that. In other words: DC won't let Tim Drake grow into an adult, but you think we'll see baby Helena grow up peacefully? I don't think so.
The only way I see how Helena would work is if something bad happens to her. She gets kidnapped/artificially aged/other weird comic stuff to make her an older, usable character. That would a) enrage all the batcat shippes and b) brings us to the same situation Bruce was in with Damian: He didn't see him grow up. It brings nothing new to the table, but Bruce and Selina taking care of a baby that isn't allowed to get older because she would age the rest of the cast get's old pretty fast too.

I'm not a fan of how King uses the batfamily in general, not just what he did to Dick. I saw a lot of people praise that Tim and Damian appeared in issue 76, but they didn't contribute anything to the plot. They basically spelled out that there's nothing they can do. King doesn't want the batfamily to help Bruce and save Gotham because in his head Selina is the only one who is allowed to do that, even if it's incedibly dumb.

----------


## Arctic Cyclist

> I say it'll depend on how many readers his mini-series will draw. He won't have the Batman title effect on this one, so it'll be truly fans of King's writing and the BatCat shippers who will read it. And it'll be able to be compared a lot more fairly to the last Snyder mini, the Batman who Laughs, who had a new character disliked by many on the forum boards, and still pulled incredible numbers. If BatCat pull the same numbers or highers, or just under it, I think it won't be retconned anytime soon. If it's more in the 60K and below, however, it effects won't last long.


Tom King swears it's going to be the next Batman and Robin, capable of being a bestseller without any shilling or marketing, beloved by fans who will buy multiple reissues, a source of popular characters.

Yeah. As you said, we'll see who the BatCat fans are. The sales will also be inflated due to the Art Gem variants, but if it doesn't stay above 60,000, like Morrison's Incorporated, we can expect nothing in it to stay relevant to canon.

Besides Ric Grayson.

----------


## Mosameen

The problem with King that in my opinion he wants to write BatCat not because he loves the pairing but so that he can leave his mark and leave legacy that he is the one that made BatCat marriage canon.

----------


## Blue22

> Shippers will ship. They are obsessed and will cling to even the slightest hope that their dream pairing will be made canon. It doesn't matter how little sense the pairing makes, how bad and unbelievable the story, it doesn't matter who gets trashed. It doesn't even matter if the next writer breaks them apart.,
> 
> What matter to these fans is that they can claim that batcat were once married in canon making it THE OTP. That is all that matters. 
> 
> I don't blame King for catering to that starving base. It's made him A Superstar. 
> 
> I doubt they will get married. DC isn't ready to retire Batman but the fact that the same fans who are praising this run are expecting Batcat to retire with baby Helena that should tell you how naive or deluded these fans are.
> 
> Even if they do get married it won't be a  happily ever after. That's boring after a while.
> ...


As someone who is in favor of the marriage (but is also annoyed at the way this thing with Selina has made Bruce fall apart harder than the deaths of his Robins), I'll never understand both the in and out of universe logic that him marrying Selina means he can no longer be Batman. That was, without a doubt, one of the stupidest reasons that I have ever seen anyone leave someone at the altar for. 

"Bruce can't be Batman if he's happy! He has to be forever alone, for Gotham's sake"

Ummm....Bruce has never been alone. And between the Robins, Batgirls, Batwoman, Commissioner Gordon, and Alfred, he never will be. No matter how hard he tries to angst himself away from them. Marrying Selina would not change anything. She would just be a new addition to something he already has. That's why it's called the Batfamily. Bruce has people who love him and that he loves in return. People who know how to make him happy. People who have made him happy. For fuck's sake, after decades of being that weirdo who keeps adopting kids that look eerily like him, he has a biological son now. Did having Damian slow down his crusade against crime? No! The kid joined him! 

And Selina knows all of this. So how the hell did Holly talk her out of the marriage so easily!? My only guess is that she never really wanted to marry him in the first place and just needed a convenient excuse not to go through with it. Because the reason King came up with is more nonsensical than Talia trying to kill Damian and then getting upset when he dies.

Yeesh. Things got so Bat-Catty in here, that I almost forgot it's the Damian thread lol

----------


## Konja7

> And Selina knows all of this. So how the hell did Holly talk her out of the marriage so easily!? My only guess is that she never really wanted to marry him in the first place and just needed a convenient excuse not to go through with it. Because the reason King came up with is more nonsensical than Talia trying to kill Damian and then getting upset when he dies.


I think Talia's attitude makes sense (in a twisted way).

Talia was trying to kill Damian because he had become a major obstacle and enemy. That doesn't change that Talia won't be happy when Damian really dies, since she still loves his son.

----------


## Blue22

I'm more referring to her lashing out at Heretic for killing him, as if she wasn't the one who put a hit out on Damian in the first place. It basically boiled down to:

"I want him dead!"
[a few issues later]
"WHY DID YOU KILL HIM!?"

Why do you think, you crazy, indecisive cow!?

----------


## Konja7

> I'm more referring to her lashing out at Heretic for killing him, as if she wasn't the one who put a hit out on Damian in the first place. It basically boiled down to:
> 
> "I want him dead!"
> [a few issues later]
> "WHY DID YOU KILL HIM!?"
> 
> Why do you think, you crazy, indecisive cow!?


Talia was being irrational, but her attitude makes sense in the context. It is clear that Damian's death hurts her more than she expected.

There is difference between a character acting irrationally because a certain situation affected her/him severely and a character acting without any sense or logic. 

The former isn't necessarily product of bad writing.

----------


## Blue22

It's just one of a couple things that kinda soured me to Morrison's take on Talia. Like...I can understand having to grieve over your decision...but don't try and act like it wasn't still your decision XD

----------


## dietrich

> As someone who is in favor of the marriage (but is also annoyed at the way this thing with Selina has made Bruce fall apart harder than the deaths of his Robins), I'll never understand both the in and out of universe logic that him marrying Selina means he can no longer be Batman. That was, without a doubt, one of the stupidest reasons that I have ever seen anyone leave someone at the altar for. 
> 
> "Bruce can't be Batman if he's happy! He has to be forever alone, for Gotham's sake"
> 
> Ummm....Bruce has never been alone. And between the Robins, Batgirls, Batwoman, Commissioner Gordon, and Alfred, he never will be. No matter how hard he tries to angst himself away from them. Marrying Selina would not change anything. She would just be a new addition to something he already has. That's why it's called the Batfamily. Bruce has people who love him and that he loves in return. People who know how to make him happy. People who have made him happy. For fuck's sake, after decades of being that weirdo who keeps adopting kids that look eerily like him, he has a biological son now. Did having Damian slow down his crusade against crime? No! The kid joined him! 
> 
> And Selina knows all of this. So how the hell did Holly talk her out of the marriage so easily!? My only guess is that she never really wanted to marry him in the first place and just needed a convenient excuse not to go through with it. Because the reason King came up with is more nonsensical than Talia trying to kill Damian and then getting upset when he dies.
> 
> Yeesh. Things got so Bat-Catty in here, that I almost forgot it's the Damian thread lol


Agree with all this. It's stupid and incorret to claim that Bruce can't be happy and be batman when we've got decades of stories that counter that.

The ideas is that Bane has been controlling them since the start. They were both manipulated into getting married and then  Selina was manipulated into leaving Bruce.

The idea that  Bane can manipulate the two so easily is silly. The idea that Selina can be tricked into thinking that if he's happy he'll give up Batman when she's been living happily with him and he did no such thing is silly.
But what made me laugh in 50 was Selina asking whether she is a hero.

King is going about this the wrong way. Rather than make Selina a part of the family he is ripping the family apart. Bruce can care for his family, friends and lover. Those are different kinds of love. Trying to shoehorn Selina into a role that wasn't hers won't work since we all know Batman's story so far.

----------


## dietrich

> The problem with King that in my opinion he wants to write BatCat not because he loves the pairing but so that he can leave his mark and leave legacy that he is the one that made BatCat marriage canon.


He certainly doesn't write them like someone who is a fan.

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/cynthacreates

----------


## dietrich

Bros
Nightwing and Robin




https://twitter.com/hainingart


Damian and Jason



https://twitter.com/42jpg

----------


## dietrich

Anyway I'm not concerned about King's title more interested in the much more popular series that gave us this gem





Even though he's dead Taylor's Batman is a the better man.

That cowl isn't going to fit though might need to break out Batboy until he grows into the real deal.

----------


## Batman Begins 2005

> Anyway I'm not concerned about King's title more interested in the much more popular series that gave us this gem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though he's dead Taylor's Batman is a the better man.
> 
> That cowl isn't going to fit though might need to break out Batboy until he grows into the real deal.


What's that from? Thanks.

----------


## Mosameen

> What's that from? Thanks.


DC dceased comic last issue

----------


## Ansa

> Anyway I'm not concerned about King's title more interested in the much more popular series that gave us this gem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though he's dead Taylor's Batman is a the better man.
> 
> That cowl isn't going to fit though might need to break out Batboy until he grows into the real deal.


I really like how Taylor gives us all these emotional moments without making it feel out of place or too cheesy.

Damian hoping that his father will show up, even though he heard his last words on the phone, and shaking after Alfred tells him Bruce was proud of him every day is heartbreaking. I'm not that into zombie storys, but dceased is really fun in a sad way.

What? You don't think Bruce has a fitting version of his batsuit for every single member of the batfamily? That man is prepared for everything! Well except for being bitten by zombie Dick and Tim maybe.
I like how the case not only includes the batsuit and batarangs but also what I assume are the emergency plans to take out the members of the Justice League.

----------


## dietrich

> I really like how Taylor gives us all these emotional moments without making it feel out of place or too cheesy.
> 
> Damian hoping that his father will show up, even though he heard his last words on the phone, and shaking after Alfred tells him Bruce was proud of him every day is heartbreaking. I'm not that into zombie storys, but dceased is really fun in a sad way.
> 
> What? You don't think Bruce has a fitting version of his batsuit for every single member of the batfamily? That man is prepared for everything! Well except for being bitten by zombie Dick and Tim maybe.
> I like how the case not only includes the batsuit and batarangs but also what I assume are the emergency plans to take out the members of the Justice League.


Lol you know now that you mention it I wouldn't put it past Bruce tgo have a suit to everyone.

Taylor is really good. Even in Injustice2 the way he developed Damian's character is impressive. Turning him around to make it one of the best Damian titles in Rebirth.

I'm enjoying this title. The fact that the ones who normally save the day in these types of stories are dropping like flies is very exciting

----------


## dietrich

Summer of Damian Wayne is going on right now on Twitter. Check it out . The art is great and too many to post here

https://twitter.com/hashtag/damianwa...=hashtag_click

----------


## dietrich

> Well, you know Tom King did reference the pearl Damian spent weeks searching for in his Eisner Award winning annual that gets worse and more nonsensical on each read (I really didn't like the movie it's based on either, and have never read Nichols Sparks, so I am a bit prejudiced). So he's vaguely aware of the much beloved Batman and Robin series that was a bestseller without any shilling, marketing, or constant promotion. Of course he did excise Damian entirely from that annual and under outrage of fans claimed that it wasn't actually Jean Paul Valley but Damian in the death scene.
> 
> Right now all that matters to Tom King is a) Batman loves Catwoman and no one else, and b)proving that BatCat is the best thing ever, and c) he's still a fan favorite writer despite the continual drop in sales that has necessitated the inclusion of Damian in his books.
> 
> Which means that Damian fans need to rally and do what they did with B&R Eternal: don't buy, and write hostile emails, tweets, and other posts about how bad this issue was, and it's piss poor writing because Jesus, it's impossible to believe this is the man who write Omega Men and cowrote Grayson.
> 
> Reading Tom King's work is like reading Go Set a Watchman and To Kill a Mockingbird together, except for Watchman is fascinating because you can see that Lee clearly has talent and needed an editor to guide her plus the intelligence to accept that, whereas King's Batman is someone on the opposite path, someone who doesn't listen to his characters or story.
> 
> Or to put another way, it's like watching Game of Thrones and realizing when D&D became the writers with little input from George RR. 
> ...


I don't agree with writing hostile emails or anything like that. That kind of thing gives Damian fans a bad rep. Just don't buy and leave a honest review. No need to get hostile.

----------


## Batman Begins 2005

> DC dceased comic last issue


Cheers. Good series?

----------


## Jackalope89

> Cheers. Good series?


Uh, remember how Injustice 2 had people dying left and right? This puts it to shame. For example, most of the Bats have been turned into zombies barring Alfred and Damian (Jason is unaccounted for either way).

----------


## dietrich

> Cheers. Good series?


It's a fun series. Some great characters get benched real early  so if you are following/reading for particular characters you might be disappointed.

----------


## Jackalope89

> It's a fun series. Some great characters get benched real early  so if you are following/reading for particular characters you might be disappointed.


And others are currently up in the air.

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/airair_ii

----------


## Restingvoice

> https://twitter.com/airair_ii


Aerith's Theme playing in the background

----------


## dietrich

> Aerith's Theme playing in the background


I'm always amazed how talented some fans are.

----------


## dietrich

> And others are currently up in the air.


I figured Jason shows up in the next issue since Taylor did tease that art of him smashing zombies. Plus knowing Taylor Harley is going to be in the finale so we are likely headed back to gotham next issue.

----------


## Jackalope89

> I figured Jason shows up in the next issue since Taylor did tease that art of him smashing zombies. Plus knowing Taylor Harley is going to be in the finale so we are likely headed back to gotham next issue.


I do wonder if Clark and Diana survived that explosion though.

----------


## Arctic Cyclist

> Aerith's Theme playing in the background


90% sure that's what Tomasi and Gleason were listening to when they wrote the Nightwing issue of Batman and Robin.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/JarrulusX/status

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/OtterTheAuthor

----------


## Rac7d*

> 


Aqua man son would be 13 years younger then them plus whatever happened to jon

----------


## CPSparkles

Dream Team laying on the grass anime style [Damian, Jon, Connor Lance Queen, Aquaboy Art Curry and GL Taipham]

----------


## CPSparkles

Dick Grayson Batman and Damian Wayne Batman by Burnham







https://twitter.com/nekoudon4040


Not sure why he's crying




https://twitter.com/eksxm

----------


## CPSparkles

> Aqua man son would be 13 years younger then them plus whatever happened to jon


I know it's just fans ignoring canon while making art.

----------


## Blue22

> https://twitter.com/OtterTheAuthor





> Dream Team laying on the grass anime style [Damian, Jon, Connor Lance Queen, Aquaboy Art Curry and GL Taipham]


GAH! These are great! SO great! Greatness overload! Damian really needs more legacies in his generation >____<

----------


## Restingvoice

> Dream Team laying on the grass anime style [Damian, Jon, Connor Lance Queen, Aquaboy Art Curry and GL Taipham]


Connor Lance Queen, white, blond, would be from Injustice right

----------


## CPSparkles

> Connor Lance Queen, white, blond, would be from Injustice right


Yeah. The one that was kidnapped.

----------


## CPSparkles

> GAH! These are great! SO great! Greatness overload! Damian really needs more legacies in his generation >____<


I couldn't agree more with all of the above. So glad the artist remembered Pham. He needs more love.

----------


## Restingvoice

Wonder Trevor need to make babies so we can add a lasso user there

----------


## Jackalope89

> Wonder Trevor need to make babies so we can add a lasso user there


There was, once. Lyta Trevor, Fury.

----------


## Katana500

Honestly I'm very surprised DC hasn't poofed a young wondergirl to be part of Jon and Damian's generation.

Honestly think supersons could have been so much more. I could easily imagine it as a very popular cartoon t.v show or movie. But I have a feeling in 10 years time we will all look back and view supersons as one of dc's biggest squandered opportunities.

----------


## Jackalope89

> Honestly I'm very surprised DC hasn't poofed a young wondergirl to be part of Jon and Damian's generation.
> 
> Honestly think supersons could have been so much more. I could easily imagine it as a very popular cartoon t.v show or movie. *But I have a feeling in 10 years time we will all look back and view supersons as one of dc's biggest squandered opportunities*.


I already am.

----------


## Katana500

> I already am.


Honestly a Superboy and Robin show would have easily been popular. Add a Wondergirl for young girls (+ boys too) and itd be a winning formula.

Why DC! Why!

----------


## Blue22

> Honestly I'm very surprised DC hasn't poofed a young wondergirl to be part of Jon and Damian's generation.


Oh I'm 100% sure that would have happened eventually, had DC decided to put as much care into this current generation as they have with Tim's and Dick's. 




> Honestly think supersons could have been so much more. I could easily imagine it as a very popular cartoon t.v show or movie. But I have a feeling in 10 years time we will all look back and view supersons as one of dc's biggest squandered opportunities.


Ten years? That's how I'm felt before the series even officially ended! I'd blame Bendis but it honestly could have continued even with Jon partially ruined the way he is now.

----------


## Katana500

Making a wondergirl for Damian to be friends with wouldn't even be that hard. Just have wonderwoman make her out of clay and wish her into existence.

I'm not sure what personality would be most fun to go along with Damian and Jon though.  I'd maybe make her a bit bossy and brash or something. Damian being bossed around by a girl would annoy him and could be quite humorous.

----------


## Blue22

> I'm not sure what personality would be most fun to go along with Damian and Jon though.  I'd maybe make her a bit bossy and brash or something. Damian being bossed around by a girl would annoy him and could be quite humorous.


I'd imagine she (or he. A Wonder Boy would be a neat twist) would play the same role that Diana plays in her dynamic with Bruce and Clark. The one who's a little bit of both to balance out the two extremes.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Honestly a Superboy and Robin show would have easily been popular. Add a Wondergirl for young girls (+ boys too) and itd be a winning formula.
> 
> Why DC! Why!


wonder woman has never had a child

bu a supersons show would be great an american HunterxHunter

----------


## Jackalope89

> wonder woman has never had a child
> 
> bu a supersons show would be great an american HunterxHunter


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fury_(DC_Comics)

----------


## Rac7d*

> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fury_(DC_Comics)


i thought wonder woman was never made to be pregnant since that would be a period of vulnerability for her

----------


## Jackalope89

> i thought wonder woman was never made to be pregnant since that would be a period of vulnerability for her


Well, clearly not in the Golden Age.

----------


## Blue22

> a supersons show would be great an american HunterxHunter


An emotionally damaged, former assassin and a hopeful, optimistic boy with super strength, who goes through a horrific age-up. Good God. They really are Gon and Killua, aren't they? Here's hoping Damian never develops a near obsessive love for Jon XD




> i thought wonder woman was never made to be pregnant since that would be a period of vulnerability for her


Plot twist: By the powers of nonsensical comic book magic, Steve carries the child.

Or...you know...they just make another clay baby.

----------


## dietrich

> Honestly I'm very surprised DC hasn't poofed a young wondergirl to be part of Jon and Damian's generation.
> 
> Honestly think supersons could have been so much more. I could easily imagine it as a very popular cartoon t.v show or movie. But I have a feeling in 10 years time we will all look back and view supersons as one of dc's biggest squandered opportunities.


Honestly with how they are struggling with the generations they currently have established I'm not surprised they put a baby wonder on ice. 

100% agree that Supersons is one of  DC's biggest squandered opportunities. To think they decided to reach and attract new readers with that awful OC Supersons title starring Jon and Ian. Because using a tried and tested  version that you know fans love makes too much sense and DC doesn't like things that make sense.

I honestly can't understand how the decision makers think. Do they come up with ideas at the pub?

----------


## Ansa

> Honestly I'm very surprised DC hasn't poofed a young wondergirl to be part of Jon and Damian's generation.
> 
> Honestly think supersons could have been so much more. I could easily imagine it as a very popular cartoon t.v show or movie. But I have a feeling in 10 years time we will all look back and view supersons as one of dc's biggest squandered opportunities.


I think someone pitched a Superfamily cartoon with Damian in it a while back, but they didn't pick it up. I guess we'll have to wait for Young Justice season 5 or 6 to see them in action.

----------


## Ansa

1555976636732.jpg

1555976828472.jpg

aHR0cDovL3d3dy5uZXdzYXJhbWEuY29tL2ltYWdlcy9pLzAwMC8yNTMvOTIxL2kwMi9TdXBlcm1hbl9GYW1pbHkxX2lsbG8x.jpg

----------


## Restingvoice

> There was, once. Lyta Trevor, Fury.


Wait. Is that the one who turned into a Female Fury on New 52 Earth 2?
(saw the link below)
Oh. Apparently not. Probably inspired that one though.
(read again)
Oh yes. Just different version... with Steppenwolf. Ew.

----------


## dietrich

> 1555976636732.jpg
> 
> 1555976828472.jpg
> 
> aHR0cDovL3d3dy5uZXdzYXJhbWEuY29tL2ltYWdlcy9pLzAwMC8yNTMvOTIxL2kwMi9TdXBlcm1hbl9GYW1pbHkxX2lsbG8x.jpg


I wanted this. I hope  people behind the scene keep  pushing for this or the Supersons.

----------


## Ansa

> I wanted this. I hope  people behind the scene keep  pushing for this or the Supersons.


I hope so too. I remember reading the issue where they break into Lexcorp and thinking to myself: I really want to see this animated and I really want a show with those two.

----------


## dietrich

Those leaked concepts from the planned Damian game look so sick. Damn it WB I was looking forward to Gotham GTA style but I guess Injustice will have to do.



Not too happy that they seemed to have gone for boring Batman style for their would be Damian which is very bad. Damian has the most distinct and badass batman style ever why would they swap that for generic.

Rest of the concepts and designs were amazing and unique. DC is excellent at missing opportunities.

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/myveryhappypp




https://twitter.com/winteamelon

----------


## Blue22

> Those leaked concepts from the planned Damian game look so sick. Damn it WB I was looking forward to Gotham GTA style but I guess Injustice will have to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Not too happy that they seemed to have gone for boring Batman style for their would be Damian which is very bad. Damian has the most distinct and badass batman style ever why would they swap that for generic.
> 
> Rest of the concepts and designs were amazing and unique. DC is excellent at missing opportunities.


It's kinda disappointing they went with the classic Batbsuit but I honestly prefer it to the Trench Coat he's regularly shown to have. It's just always looked so...silly, to me.

I'd rather Damian not grow up to be Batman at all, but since that's pretty much unavoidable at this point, I've always been partial to the Arkham Games' version of the Beyond suit as something he would wear.

----------


## dietrich

> It's kinda disappointing they went with the classic Batbsuit but I honestly prefer it to the Trench Coat he's regularly shown to have. It's just always looked so...silly, to me.
> 
> I'd rather Damian not grow up to be Batman at all, but since that's pretty much unavoidable at this point, I've always been partial to the Arkham Games' version of the Beyond suit as something he would wear.


Honestly I like the idea of Damian becoming the Demon's Head after a successful stint as batman [just so he proves he can carry the mantle] I want him to turn the league into a force for good. JL [where he becomes Batman on a global scale while Dick takes care of gotham] and BB did something similar.

I want him to improve on what his father and grandfather did.

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/eksxm

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/karo__DC

----------


## adrikito

> Dick Grayson Batman and Damian Wayne Batman by Burnham
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/eksxm



WOW.. Both brothers as batman. I like the 2nd image too.





> 


 Damian is right in that. Mera should have done it before

----------


## adrikito

> Making a wondergirl for Damian to be friends with wouldn't even be that hard. Just have wonderwoman make her out of clay and wish her into existence.
> 
> .


I am with you... DC SHOULD IGNORE TREVOR.. She can make one daughter with Clay.

Anyway.. I want to see Damian living his new adolescence.. Not more S.Kids with like 10 years delaying his evolution..  :Frown: 




> Those leaked concepts from the planned Damian game look so sick. Damn it WB I was looking forward to Gotham GTA style but I guess Injustice will have to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Not too happy that they seemed to have gone for boring Batman style for their would be Damian which is very bad. Damian has the most distinct and badass batman style ever why would they swap that for generic.
> 
> Rest of the concepts and designs were amazing and unique. DC is excellent at missing opportunities.


This is... Batman arkham knight 2 or something like that with one bat-damian?? This suit is too classic.. Not one modern suit for him... I can think that he is Bruce..   :Mad:

----------


## Rac7d*

> I am with you... DC SHOULD IGNORE TREVOR.. She can make one daughter with Clay.
> 
> Anyway.. I want to see Damian living his new adolescence.. Not more S.Kids with like 10 years delaying his evolution.. 
> 
> 
> 
> This is... Batman arkham knight 2 or something like that with one bat-damian?? This suit is too classic.. Not one modern suit for him... I can think that he is Bruce..


That wrked out so well for donna?

----------


## Restingvoice

> Honestly a Superboy and Robin show would have easily been popular. Add a Wondergirl for young girls (+ boys too) and itd be a winning formula.
> 
> Why DC! Why!


I think it's because DC still prioritizes Diamond sales, and Super Sons are the lowest selling book with Super and Bat characters on it, and we know why. The main target audience is kids, who don't go to LCS unless their parents are already comic fans, so their parents mainly buy Trades or Digital.

This is also I think why Super Sons become a Straight-to-Trade book now.  Actually, under the current condition, that might be a better choice considering how the main target audience's parents buy books.

It just so happens they pick a writer who thinks Ian Wayne is a good idea.

After this, the development of Super Sons will depend on how that book sells.




> That worked out so well for donna?


Nah that's just because Meredith Finch refused to read Donna's back story because she didn't want to be influenced.

----------


## Ansa

Preview for Batman #77

scaled.b77_1.jpg

scaled.b77_2.jpg

scaled.b77_3.jpg

Oh great, Damian fights Gotham Girl...
I know I shouldn't be pessimistic, but King doesn't have the best track record with the batfamily and I doubt he would let his precious oc be defeated by Damian out of all people.
I guess it's nice that Damian learned some magic, like he said he would?

----------


## Korath

I guess he'll get his ass handed to him in the most shameful way (like, the spell will backfire on him, because Wand of Klarion and Klarion is a Lord of Chaos or because of the events of Justice League Dark, if he knows about them).

----------


## Ansa

> I guess he'll get his ass handed to him in the most shameful way (like, the spell will backfire on him, because Wand of Klarion and Klarion is a Lord of Chaos or because of the events of Justice League Dark, if he knows about them).


Yeah, I can see that.
Can't let anyone not named Selina do anything useful in this run, right?

----------


## Korath

Or King would do what he did several times, and highlight something as very important (*cough* Martha's body *cough*) only for it to be tossed aside really quick. In which case, Damian could win because Gotham-Girl defeated Captain Atom last issue and Tim and Damian agreed they had no plan (and clearly, now they have, and they had the time to track down the Wand of Klarion, but, well, that's King's run in a nutshell. What happens offscreen happens, no mater the hows and the whys).

----------


## Ansa

> Or King would do what he did several times, and highlight something as very important (*cough* Martha's body *cough*) only for it to be tossed aside really quick. In which case, Damian could win because Gotham-Girl defeated Captain Atom last issue and Tim and Damian agreed they had no plan (and clearly, now they have, and they had the time to track down the Wand of Klarion, but, well, that's King's run in a nutshell. What happens offscreen happens, no mater the hows and the whys).


We already know from solicitations that Damian and probably Tim as well will be in some kind of hostage situation and that Bruce needs to save them. I don't have high hopes that anything those two will do will have a big impact on the story.

Edit: or a positive impact

----------


## dietrich

I'd rather Damian was left out of all this. No good can  come of it

----------


## KrustyKid

> Yeah, I can see that.
> *Can't let anyone not named Selina do anything useful in this run, right*?


I had this same thought, lol

----------


## KrustyKid

> I'd rather Damian was left out of all this. No good can  come of it


I'm inclined to agree with you. Though ultimately I think it comes down to how Damian is handled overall. But given what we've seen in these type stories as of late, I'm definitely not getting my hopes up.

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

Adorable

----------


## Jackalope89

Daw. Poor Jon. Its little things like that, that really burn me up that Bendis did the age up (could have done Kara or Conner, but no).

Still, I love these little fancomics with the Super Kids.

----------


## Sir Arthur IV

Why? Why does King have to mess beloved, already established characters so badly in order to favor Gotham Girl and Selina? Why can't things work naturally? Does he really have to go so far as to undermine everyone's intelligence in order to force his little love story to work? This is so fanfiction-y it's getting hard to read it without worrying about King humiliating the family. I swear there was no need for him to utterly humiliate Captain Atom and yet here we are, and he's so bad working out everyone's personality he's written every single character with a different characterization. I suppose it depends on whether he wants us to pity them or to prop Selina up. Damian not caring about Alfred's safety is not coherent at all. Tim and Damian doing something so reckless and having to be saved by Batman (I suppose he'll use both of them to stop Batman from moping and do his damn job already) just so that the whole ship ordeal can work... this is just such an insult to everyone. He's already done a living parody of almost everyone in the family (apparently dying and reviving is not traumatic enough for a ten year old kid and someone who dug his way out of his grave to joke about) and now he's about to mock both Damian and Tim after handling them terribly and punching Tim down to the floor... not much I can expect out of this issue, but hell I can't wait until someone else takes over. The current Tomasi run in 'Tec is so much endearing and handles the characters properly for a change without the need to kick someone in the balls in order to push some ridiculous shipping agenda (reminder that Batman never stopped being Batman because his son died, and yet he's been moping for issues on end because of a failed relationship which has turned him into a psychopath moronic enough to break every tie he had with every person important to him over the course of only one arc). 

Damn, I seriously hate this run. I swear I was so hyped when it started and it looked like Batman was getting better. Now it's just self depricating fanfiction.

----------


## dietrich

> Why? Why does King have to mess beloved, already established characters so badly in order to favor Gotham Girl and Selina? Why can't things work naturally? Does he really have to go so far as to undermine everyone's intelligence in order to force his little love story to work? This is so fanfiction-y it's getting hard to read it without worrying about King humiliating the family. I swear there was no need for him to utterly humiliate Captain Atom and yet here we are, and he's so bad working out everyone's personality he's written every single character with a different characterization. I suppose it depends on whether he wants us to pity them or to prop Selina up. Damian not caring about Alfred's safety is not coherent at all. Tim and Damian doing something so reckless and having to be saved by Batman (I suppose he'll use both of them to stop Batman from moping and do his damn job already) just so that the whole ship ordeal can work... this is just such an insult to everyone. He's already done a living parody of almost everyone in the family (apparently dying and reviving is not traumatic enough for a ten year old kid and someone who dug his way out of his grave to joke about) and now he's about to mock both Damian and Tim after handling them terribly and punching Tim down to the floor... not much I can expect out of this issue, but hell I can't wait until someone else takes over. The current Tomasi run in 'Tec is so much endearing and handles the characters properly for a change without the need to kick someone in the balls in order to push some ridiculous shipping agenda (reminder that Batman never stopped being Batman because his son died, and yet he's been moping for issues on end because of a failed relationship which has turned him into a psychopath moronic enough to break every tie he had with every person important to him over the course of only one arc). 
> 
> Damn, I seriously hate this run. I swear I was so hyped when it started and it looked like Batman was getting better. Now it's just self depricating fanfiction.



He doesn't have to. There's no need to embellish or throw others under the bus especially family members who are not love rivals to prop up his shitty ship.

Selina and the robins occupy different areas in his life and heart. There is absolutely no need to do this. I wonder if King is actually a Batcat fan How is it that in 70+ Issues he hasn't even tried to make Selina a part of the Batfamily?

I thought this run was funny to start with but now I feel like my intelligence is being insulted.

----------


## dietrich

Adult Damian



https://twitter.com/DSASWORLD

----------


## Mosameen

> He doesn't have to. There's no need to embellish or throw others under the bus especially family members who are not love rivals to prop up his shitty ship.
> 
> Selina and the robins occupy different areas in his life and heart. There is absolutely no need to do this. I wonder if King is actually a Batcat fan How is it that in 70+ Issues he hasn't even tried to make Selina a part of the Batfamily?
> 
> I thought this run was funny to start with but now I feel like my intelligence is being insulted.


He doesn't look like a BatCat fan. For me he is writer he want to sell his book and since his run is with every new issue becomes more boring and meaningless his only hope to continue selling is BatCat.

----------


## Sir Arthur IV

> He doesn't have to. There's no need to embellish or throw others under the bus especially family members who are not love rivals to prop up his shitty ship.
> 
> Selina and the robins occupy different areas in his life and heart. There is absolutely no need to do this. I wonder if King is actually a Batcat fan How is it that in 70+ Issues he hasn't even tried to make Selina a part of the Batfamily?
> 
> I thought this run was funny to start with but now I feel like my intelligence is being insulted.


He's already done Talia dirty in order to show Selina as the kind of person motherly enough to fully comprehend Bruce's children in spite of her actual criminal background. This of course makes no actual sense. Selina has undergone decades of switching between half assedly trying to take on a hero posture and then afterwards throwing it all away to pursue her true goal of being a villain. This run has a bodycount for the characters that had to die in order to make Selina look like some kind of misunderstood hero. Why do we have to feel pity for her? Wasn't she a strong character prior to this run? She doesn't need King's validation in order to work, but his run makes her look moronic. The same with about everyone else. The reason the scene between Talia and Selina worked in Hush is coherence: Selina loves Bruce, but even throughout the body of work she doesn't act like she's dependent on his every emotion like they're some kind of creepy symbiote. She's on her own, there's no bat and cat shenanigans anywhere (I swear if I ever read a dialogue like that again I'll actually throw myself out a window).

----------


## Blue22

Really does suck the way the Batfamily has been fucked over in this run (Damian in particular) because when he tries, King really does do a pretty decent job with them. That scene of them in burger joint together. That scene where they find out Bruce and Selina were engaged. Those were all pretty good (though, I do think Damian immediately crying when he found out they were going to see Talia was a bit much. Come to think of it...in the 13 years he's been a character in these books, has this kid ever cried? Ever?). 

I've seen enough of King's writing to know he's capable of writing more than BatCat drama. So the fact that he doesn't is really infuriating. Especially since I was REALLY enjoying this run at first. Sure it dragged in certain spots but anything that didn't involve Bane was enjoyable.

----------


## Sir Arthur IV

> Really does suck the way the Batfamily has been fucked over in this run (Damian in particular) because when he tries, King really does do a pretty decent job with them. That scene of them in burger joint together. That scene where they find out Bruce and Selina were engaged. Those were all pretty good (though, I do think Damian immediately crying when he found out they were going to see Talia was a bit much. Come to think of it...in the 13 years he's been a character in these books, has this kid ever cried? Ever?). 
> 
> I've seen enough of King's writing to know he's capable of writing more than BatCat drama. So the fact that he doesn't is really infuriating. Especially since I was REALLY enjoying this run at first. Sure it dragged in certain spots but anything that didn't involve Bane was enjoyable.




I think he's slightly tearing up here. That line below his eye might be a tear. In R:SoB, he also teared up when Maya gave him back his insignia. He's had some moments, but they were very, VERY important. Damian almost never cries, even if crying is a natural thing at his age. It really remarks the importance of the situation to him, emotionally. So yeah, that one scene? I think it wasn't as necessary. Everyone's reactions were also not my cup of tea. If ever you see a kid crying, regardless of his background, will you try to look clever and make a joke to remark that he never cries or actually act like you're written properly and try to help? 

And yeah, King can be a very good writer. I don't get what the conditions must be for him to write a good comic, but he definitely can get to do it. This run started well, some funny arcs, some nice family moments, overall, I thought it'd kind of work like some kind of spiritual sequel to Snyder's run's last issue. You know, the kind of Batman everyone likes. Then it quickly downgraded. I think two issues after the marriage fiasco I quickly understood that everything was starting to fall down. The idea of Martha being revived was so good. Something absolutely no one had ever tried before. And then it ended. Poof. I sincerely can't understand why King writes his run like this as of now, but I'll never be invested in it anymore.

----------


## Ansa

cgwukmi49bybkmfdahae.jpg

He's crying here too.

----------


## Blue22

> cgwukmi49bybkmfdahae.jpg
> 
> He's crying here too.


How in the absolute fuck did I forget about this? He wasnt just lightly tearing up like in the other examples. The poor kid a whole breakdown xD

----------


## Ansa

20190606_091915.jpg

I'm not sure if he's crying in this or if it's just the rain, but he definitely has enough reasons to cry here.

----------


## Sir Arthur IV

> cgwukmi49bybkmfdahae.jpg
> 
> He's crying here too.


Ah, yes. I also completely forgot about this one lol. Goliath's face in the third panel is absolutely adorable. R:SoB was truly something. You really can tell when a writer actually likes the characters he's writing and cares about their development.

----------


## Ansa

2chmp40d75n11.jpg
That happened in Bruce's mind (...I think. I don't remember the context)

----------


## Blue22

> Ah, yes. I also completely forgot about this one lol. Goliath's face in the third panel is absolutely adorable. R:SoB was truly something. You really can tell when a writer actually likes the characters he's writing and cares about their development.


So true. Tomasi and Gleason both REALLY care about this character more than any other writer that I've seen work on him, and it shows. It's one of the reasons I was excited to see Tomasi writing Tec.

----------


## Ansa

20190819_192200.jpg

I think that was the Batman and Robin tie-in to death of the family. Damian didn't want to fight someone he thought was his dad.

----------


## Darkcrusade25

Theres a reddit post of Batman 77 leaked. If what happens is what I think happens then mods gon have to watch this thread hard on Wed. I can see some hate flowing.

----------


## Celgress

> There’s a reddit post of Batman 77 leaked. If what happens is what I think happens then mods gon have to watch this thread hard on Wed. I can see some hate flowing.


Yup, it could be crazy and not in a good way. So glad I stopped buying issues of Batman again (I'll read my friend's copy of #77 to confirm this "rumor" though)

----------


## CPSparkles

From the  Reddit responses there doesn't seem to be any Damian hate despite Dark Crusader25 best efforts at trying  to get redditors to jump  o n Damian. Hopefully it's not what some hope happens that happens

----------


## Celgress

> From the  Reddit responses there doesn't seem to be any Damian hate despite Dark Crusader25 best efforts at trying  to get redditors to jump  o n Damian. Hopefully if  what  happens happens  fans  will  react  the same  way. Blame king and see it as temp


True that in my reply I was thinking of hatred directed towards King (arguably rightly) rather than hatred directed towards Damian.

----------


## CPSparkles

> True that in my reply I was thinking of hatred directed towards King (arguably rightly) rather than hatred directed towards Damian.


All  the same I hope  what fans  are  speculating  does n't  happen . How much shock ca n one man  pack  into a run? Bruce really doesn't need anymore angst.

I thought King was going to give us happy Batman. I just wish King stops bending characters into what they are not.

----------


## Blue22

> There’s a reddit post of Batman 77 leaked. If what happens is what I think happens then mods gon have to watch this thread hard on Wed. I can see some hate flowing.





> All  the same I hope  what fans  are  speculating  does n't  happen . How much shock ca n one man  pack  into a run? Bruce really doesn't need anymore angst.
> 
> I thought King was going to give us happy Batman. I just wish King stops bending characters into what they are not.


Well shit. Now I'm curious. What happened XD

----------


## Darkcrusade25

> From the  Reddit responses there doesn't seem to be any Damian hate despite Dark Crusader25 best efforts at trying  to get redditors to jump  o n Damian. Hopefully it's not what some hope happens that happens


I’m not trying to get redditors to jump on Damian. I’m just stating a possibility that could happen based on how the sub reacted to past events.

Why you always see the worst in me?

----------


## CPSparkles

> Adorable


This is so sweet. I miss them

----------


## Rac7d*

If anything happens to Damian I won’t be responsible for my actions

----------


## Ansa

Great. Of course something like this has to happen a few days before my birthday.

----------


## Ansa

Seriously, if it turns out (like we all predicted after the preview and this pic leds me to believe we guessed correctly) that Damian loses and is the reason Alfred gets killed... I'm not sure what I'm going to do.

Dick's death in Injustice, the end of Gotham and the world, now possibly Alfred's death. Yeah, just make this character who is literally a child responsible for every shit we can throw at him. Let's take away his big brother and his best friend while we're at it. What does King and dc want to do at the end of this? Let a kid commit suicide for angst and drama? Sorry if that goes a bit far, but at this point I wouldn't even be suprised if dc and King pulled something like this. Even if Alfred gets revived (remember the deus-ex-machina Nain-Pit?), that's some new major trauma.

----------


## Korath

At this point, I'm really, really glad for Glass and Tomasi, but I'm afraid they'll be forced to deal with the fallout of King's Dark Multiverse run, which is a shame. Clearly, King don't want the bastard child in Batman's new and improved family.

I still maintain that it should mean that Damian drop the Robin mantle and the Wayne name to forge his own, if he's supposed to bear the brunt of King's pathetic story.

----------


## Darkcrusade25

Someone on reddit leaked the page. Yes it was the worst case scenario. And it looks to not be a fake out. I don’t even know how someone could make an illusion of that. Unless scarecrow feat toxin was used but who knows.

----------


## Godlike13

In itself it could be an interesting character development, Damian feeling responsible, even though ultimately he is not. But after "Ric" I don’t trust King or the current Bat office to actually play it out properly. They are just breaking toys to break them, I’m sure Batman will get his redemption, but the rest of the characters King hurt and even destroys for his story, and then just throws away, I don’t see getting shit. They get the likes of Scott Lobdell to pick up the pieces and further drive them into the ground.

----------


## dietrich

I'm not one of those that holds Alfred as some untouchable. Alfred has done some despicable things in the past but that 2nd leaked Page was chilling to see.

As Godlike mentioned on a different thread since the goal is Bane dismantling Bruce's support system then we really should have seen this coming.

So that's logical with the story King is telling.

It doesn't look to have anything to do with Damian though Damian seems to be the next candidate to be strapped to the chair.

Why is Thomas willing to sacrifice all these people for his insane plan. From the gloves he appears to be the one who brought Damian before Bane

----------


## Korath

Because he wants Bruce to be happy ! And obviously, one can't be happy with a bastard son in the family, and strays adopted over the years, or something like that. There is really some nasty undertones in this run, and they grow worse as time goes.

----------


## dietrich

> Because he wants Bruce to be happy ! And obviously, one can't be happy with a bastard son in the family, and strays adopted over the years, or something like that. There is really some nasty undertones in this run, and they grow worse as time goes.


One of My favourite things about Batman is the found Family aspect. The idea that all these folks came together and made a family. They might not always get along but they have each others backs.

The thing is that there's no need to alienate anyone. The Batcat ship is Batman's most popular ships so you don't need a lot to get it sail. heck from the response to 50 it's clear that enough of the fans were rooting for them. There's no need to ruin / tear down anymore characters. And if the argument is that he's doing it for the Bane story. Is a Knightfall knock off really worth derailing/mis-characterising so many characters?

I think not.

Plus what's the obsession with Knightfall all of a sudden? Both Synder and Murphy are also doing Knightfall inspired tales.

----------


## Katana500

> I'm not one of those that holds Alfred as some untouchable. Alfred has done some despicable things in the past but that 2nd leaked Page was chilling to see.
> 
> As Godlike mentioned on a different thread since the goal is Bane dismantling Bruce's support system then we really should have seen this coming.
> 
> So that's logical with the story King is telling.
> 
> It doesn't look to have anything to do with Damian though Damian seems to be the next candidate to be strapped to the chair.
> 
> Why is Thomas willing to sacrifice all these people for his insane plan. From the gloves he appears to be the one who brought Damian before Bane


I honestly see the twist as a big opportunity. Not much has been with the character for years anyway. Opens up a lot of new interesting story possibilities

I think its obvious Bruces family is going to be ripped apart and then built back up from the ground up! I could see Bruce rallying Damian, Selina and the rest of the family and launching a gianst assault on the city.

----------


## Restingvoice

> One of My favourite things about Batman is the found Family aspect. The idea that all these folks came together and made a family. They might not always get along but they have each others backs.
> 
> The thing is that there's no need to alienate anyone. The Batcat ship is Batman's most popular ships so you don't need a lot to get it sail. heck from the response to 50 it's clear that enough of the fans were rooting for them. There's no need to ruin / tear down anymore characters. And if the argument is that he's doing it for the Bane story. Is a Knightfall knock off really worth derailing/mis-characterising so many characters?
> 
> I think not.
> 
> Plus what's the obsession with Knightfall all of a sudden? Both Synder and Murphy are also doing Knightfall inspired tales.


Well, Snyder's doing all the popular tales from the past with Dark Multiverse paint. It's less about Knightfall and more about the Dark Multiverse. 

Haven't paid attention to White Knight so can't tell.

----------


## Pohzee

Haven't seen the spoilers in their entirety, so I don't know the context, but I like it when my favorite heroes fuck up big from time to time.

----------


## Blue22

> Haven't seen the spoilers in their entirety, so I don't know the context, but I like it when my favorite heroes fuck up big from time to time.


Except it hasn't really been from time to time in Damian's case. Since Rebirth started, it feels like the only title he hasn't royally fucked up in is Super Sons xD

----------


## dietrich

> Haven't seen the spoilers in their entirety, so I don't know the context, but I like it when my favorite heroes fuck up big from time to time.


Agree with the above which is why I welcomed the prison and shooting Black mask. Development isn't just one way and growth comes from failure and Fuck ups. It just feels like Damian has been doing nothing but Fucking up.

The Jail
accusing jason with no proof
Strapping a bomb to himself and threatening to blow himself up WTF
accusing jason with no proof again
no caring about Alfred's being in danger in the last Batman issue

4 out of those 5 fuck ups are also extremely out of character

----------


## Blue22

> Agree with the above which is why I welcomed the prison and shooting Black mask. Development isn't just one way and growth comes from failure and Fuck ups. It just feels like Damian has been doing nothing but Fucking up.
> 
> The Jail
> accusing jason with no proof
> Strapping a bomb to himself and threatening to blow himself up WTF
> accusing jason with no proof again
> no caring about Alfred's being in danger in the last Batman issue
> 
> 4 out of those 5 fuck ups are also extremely out of character


Isn't he also the reason Wally had a pacemaker for a while xD

----------


## Godlike13

This isn’t ultimately Damian’s fault. It’s a Sofie’s choice.

----------


## Ansa

> Except it hasn't really been from time to time in Damian's case. Since Rebirth started, the only title he hasn't royally fucked up in is Super Sons xD


That and the Arkham Knight arc in Tomasi's Tec had him as a competent hero and partner to Bruce.

The secret prison in Teen Titans was an idea that had to go wrong.
He accused Jason of betraying him with not enough evidence for his 
claims and got beaten up by him pretty badly in the same book.

Bendis made Damian accuse Jason as the person behind Leviathan (without Bendis coming up with any good explanation how Damian came to that conclusion, but Bruce goes along with that theory anyway. Why?) and he is most certainly wrong.

And now whatever that is going to be.

There is making a character lose from time to time so we know they can still fail and then there is throwing a character under the bus over and over again.

----------


## dietrich

Just watched Lego Batman Family Matters. Enjoyed it a bunch. Damian was a cross between RobinDick and Damian which wasn't a problem everyone was a tad perky so didn't mind Damian being extra perky. It is a kids movie after all

----------


## CPSparkles

> Just watched Lego Batman Family Matters. Enjoyed it a bunch. Damian was a cross between RobinDick and Damian which wasn't a problem everyone was a tad perky so didn't mind Damian being extra perky. It is a kids movie after all


I enjoyed it a lot too. Damian in it reminded me of Damian in Tec

----------


## Ansa

> This isnt ultimately Damians fault. Its a Sofies choice.


At the end of the day it's the fault of Bane and Thomas for being villains.
It just irks me that a) King sees the rest of the batfamily only as angst-fodder and nothing else for his mediocre run and b) Dick got shot in the head. Definitely not his fault, he did nothing wrong. Tim got punched in the face, because he tried to be nice. Not his fault. Damian? Yeah, let's just make this child think he's responsible for Alfred, basically his grandfather, getting his neck snapped. He hasn't enough on his conscience already apparently.

----------


## Sir Arthur IV

Jesus Christ. I seriously hope this run ends soon. I seriously, seriously want it to end. King only writes "well-written" characters when everything is up in the air and everything's ambigous. Characters with strong personalities? Don't think so. Damian killing Nobody? Sick, I admit, but ultimately in character. Turning supposedly evil in Beyond? Again, a possible route for his character and one that is backed up by a coherent backstory in universe. This? This sick, twisted writing? Nope. The latter part of King's run will probably do a Zero Hour and be forgotten, hopefully. Can't wait til I forget about it entirely either way

----------


## Darkcrusade25

*spoilers:*
 SOOOO Damian saves a citizen and his pet from getting killed by scarecrow and zsasz. Find Thomas Wayne Batman. Thomas initially tries to reason with him. Damian(I'm trying to be unbias here but...) acts all arrogant and throws the usual verbal insults. Thomas tells Damian that Alfred suggested the bat fam not come for fear of his life so that Damian wouldn't try to invade and get himself killed. Thomas outclasses him and it sounds like he really didn't wanna fight Damian. Damian still with the verbal banter, Thomas puts him down hard with 2 kicks. Damian knocked out is tied up in a chair. Alfred is talking in the background, pleading that Bane doesn't kill him in front of the boy. Thomas is also regretful of this outcome, but it is not his city, it is the city of Bane and Bane snaps Alfred's neck. Damian is crying and Thomas tries to sympathize with him, but tells him now that Damian is the hostage replacing Alfred. And Thomas ends it off hoping that the Bat fam wont be as childish as Damian was and makes the same mistake. 
*end of spoilers*

----------


## dietrich

> *spoilers:*
>  SOOOO Damian saves a citizen and his pet from getting killed by scarecrow and zsasz. Find Thomas Wayne Batman. Thomas initially tries to reason with him. Damian(I'm trying to be unbias here but...) acts all arrogant and throws the usual verbal insults. Thomas tells Damian that Alfred suggested the bat fam not come for fear of his life so that Damian wouldn't try to invade and get himself killed. Thomas outclasses him and it sounds like he really didn't wanna fight Damian. Damian still with the verbal banter, Thomas puts him down hard with 2 kicks. Damian knocked out is tied up in a chair. Alfred is talking in the background, pleading that Bane doesn't kill him in front of the boy. Thomas is also regretful of this outcome, but it is not his city, it is the city of Bane and Bane snaps Alfred's neck. Damian is crying and Thomas tries to sympathize with him, but tells him now that Damian is the hostage replacing Alfred. And Thomas ends it off hoping that the Bat fam wont be as childish as Damian was and makes the same mistake. 
> *end of spoilers*


Thanks for the breakdown i dropped Batman a while back and wasn't planning on picking this up but was curious anyway. 

Thomas isn't the best judge or the best at making decisions so I'm guessing the wise move is not to listen to him anyway.

----------


## Ansa

I'm tired of dc trying to sell their books with controversy and shock value. I have no plans to pick up any of King's issues.

----------


## Darkcrusade25

The new TT wasn't better either.

*spoilers:*
 The whole team minus Emiko now decides that with D'Jinn's power, they will "fix"(mind mess up) super villains and give them new civilian identities and monitor them. Example: Brother Blood is a gardener now 
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Ansa

Screw DC, I'm not buying anything anymore, except for maybe detective comics. Sorry if I sound salty, but DC isn't for me anymore. Not if they pull crap like this every few weeks.

----------


## dietrich

> The new TT wasn't better either.
> 
> *spoilers:*
>  The whole team minus Emiko now decides that with D'Jinn's power, they will "fix"(mind mess up) super villains and give them new civilian identities and monitor them. Example: Brother Blood is a gardener now 
> *end of spoilers*


WHAT! I said Djinn was evil no way is Damian that persuasive.

The plan will fail since we know Black mask is fine

----------


## dietrich

> Screw DC, I'm not buying anything anymore, except for maybe detective comics. Sorry if I sound salty, but DC isn't for me anymore. Not if they pull crap like this every few weeks.


Don't blame you after Ric my enthusiasm is out the window. so much so that i forgot TT was also out today

----------


## Korath

Ouch, that Teen Titans issue... Right in the feels ! I can't help but feel so sad for Damian. At least it's better than the Batman issue, where he was really depicted as an unsufferable jerk.

----------


## Restingvoice

> The new TT wasn't better either.
> 
> *spoilers:*
>  The whole team minus Emiko now decides that with D'Jinn's power, they will "fix"(mind mess up) super villains and give them new civilian identities and monitor them. Example: Brother Blood is a gardener now 
> *end of spoilers*


Heh. ^^ Teen Tidentity Crisis

----------


## Blue22

> *spoilers:*
>  SOOOO Damian saves a citizen and his pet from getting killed by scarecrow and zsasz. Find Thomas Wayne Batman. Thomas initially tries to reason with him. Damian(I'm trying to be unbias here but...) acts all arrogant and throws the usual verbal insults. Thomas tells Damian that Alfred suggested the bat fam not come for fear of his life so that Damian wouldn't try to invade and get himself killed. Thomas outclasses him and it sounds like he really didn't wanna fight Damian. Damian still with the verbal banter, Thomas puts him down hard with 2 kicks. Damian knocked out is tied up in a chair. Alfred is talking in the background, pleading that Bane doesn't kill him in front of the boy. Thomas is also regretful of this outcome, but it is not his city, it is the city of Bane and Bane snaps Alfred's neck. Damian is crying and Thomas tries to sympathize with him, but tells him now that Damian is the hostage replacing Alfred. And Thomas ends it off hoping that the Bat fam wont be as childish as Damian was and makes the same mistake. 
> *end of spoilers*


Yikes....well....on the upside, whoever said he was only fronting about his feelings toward Alfred was right....if we can consider that an upside....

----------


## king81992

> The new TT wasn't better either.
> 
> *spoilers:*
>  The whole team minus Emiko now decides that with D'Jinn's power, they will "fix"(mind mess up) super villains and give them new civilian identities and monitor them. Example: Brother Blood is a gardener now 
> *end of spoilers*


Are we sure that everyone knows? It seemed like only three characters know.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Yikes....well....on the upside, whoever said he was only fronting about his feelings toward Alfred was right....if we can consider that an upside....


Is this the part where batman stops playing and calls in his super powered friends to help

----------


## Sir Arthur IV

I can't stress well enough how much I wish for both Batman and Catwoman to die. They can't beat Bane. It's simply not possible. They can't beat Thomas. Why don't they die so that we can save ourselves from this mediocre intertwining of Damian being beat and traumatized and Bruce and Selina eating croissants? Why can't King spare us from this? Were those panels with Batman and Catwoman in them that necessary? Is this really King? Did he really go from writing Vision to this? This is literally the worst Batman run in a full decade, why does he go for shock factor and fanfiction-y drama hostage situations and romance? And for fuck's sake, will he ever stop writing Bruce like a fucking teenager? Why does the dialogue get retard every time Selina and Bruce share a panel together? I'm simply out of words. I know I've come back to my account after my first post in this forum (in this thread actually) one year after doing that just to rant about the last few issues, but God this is simply annoying now.

Edit: On a lighter note, I actually enjoyed today's TT. Sure there'll be a lot of consequences for the events unfolding, but it's interesting and attention-grabbing without pandering to shippers or appealing by shock factor induction. I also loved Damian's and Emiko's interaction. The theories for who the traitor could be were fun and the dialogue was entertaining too. The fact that Damian is so small has been lost lately so it was nice to see that Emiko actually towers over him lol.

----------


## dietrich

It is unsettling to see Bruce needing to pretty much have selina hold his hand through this. One can write a strong female without depowering the man. They could just be equals. What happened to that?

i honestly didn't have much of a problem with Damian in this. he came off much better than his dad.

Yet to read TT

----------


## Ansa

After thinking about this some more and reading other peoples reactions  I'm starting to see this in a more positive light.

Didn't care about the batcat scenes, they just felt weird between the interesting parts of the issue. This is the first time they met face to face after the wedding right? Bruce and Selina really bored me in this one.

I'm still pretty tired of dc though. There's not that much that makes me feel excited.

----------


## Sir Arthur IV

The Batcat scenes made absolutely no sense. Looks to me like King is actually trying to troll us making the cafe scene right between the fight scenes. Otherwise, the art here was actually pretty weak. Is Janin not giving it his all?

----------


## Jackalope89

> It is unsettling to see Bruce needing to pretty much have selina hold his hand through this. One can write a strong female without depowering the man. They could just be equals. What happened to that?
> 
> i honestly didn't have much of a problem with Damian in this. he came off much better than his dad.
> 
> Yet to read TT


You remember that JL animated series episode where, aside from Luthor, the villains are lobotimized on another Earth? Basically that.

----------


## dietrich

I think King was trolling us with the choice of song he had Selina sing to wake Bruce. Really Carmen? I will say it again I'm not convinced king is a fan of the batcat pairing

----------


## Ansa

> I think King was trolling us with the choice of song he had Selina sing to wake Bruce. Really Carmen? I will say it again I'm not convinced king is a fan of the batcat pairing


Carmen sings a lot about love, but she can't fall in love, not truly. After some time she's bored and moves on to the next guy. At the end she gets killed by her former lover. Not exactly the greates love story ever told.

----------


## dietrich

> Carmen sings a lot about love, but she can't fall in love, not truly. After some time she's bored and moves on to the next guy. At the end she gets killed by her former lover. Not exactly the greates love story ever told.


That was my  problem with  it and that Jose clearly was just infatuated with her. of all the operas. 

Although carmen does have some similarities with king's batman. Jose a solider does deserts his duties [Bruce has been incompetent or you could also apply this to bruce giving up batman] abandons his fight love [in Bruce's case family, justice] loses his shit when Carmen rejects him and throws his ring at him   [the wedding]

honestly stuff like that is what i loved/love about king's writing. However you are correct Carmen isn't the best due to it being a doomed romance I know King is planning on twisting it but the couple have never had that Carmen / Jose dynamic ever. King is writing a twisted version of both characters.

----------


## dietrich

I was cautious about this issue and i know others here were as well but thankfully fans are been logical and not using it as fodder to hate [well some are but that's always the case] in fact I see a lot of fans demonising DC and King for trying to be edgy and beating up kids which isn't the case here. Damian went to throw hands and Damian like all Robins are not like normal kids.They are skilled fighters whose job it is to fight villains regardless of age.


The more I re read the story the less i dislike it. Sure the motive was to offer an already divisive character as a scapegoat to irate fans and while I'm still mixed on King this was a good showing for Damian especially skills wise. I can't believe the same guy whose been writing Batman wrote this Robin. 

Damian in this was written better and more favourably than bruce has been majority of this run. not only that according to what i'm reading on comicvine he's also faster than batman in this run which is ..... sad for Batman.

I' m more a robin fan than a batman but I've n ever been a fan of Robin 's  being better than Batman especially not  in his own title.

This post is all over the place but that's how  I felt reading this. happy and relieved for Damian sad for Batman. 

Now I'm off to read TT

----------


## dietrich

Nice Robin War call back and i love the short man trying to project power by puffing his chest out



hey grand dad you owe me a shit load in past birthdays and Christmas gifts



he didn't quite manage it but Brass balls no less.

----------


## dietrich

Squad



Dick Grayson a much better Batman than Thomas and King's Bruce

----------


## Fergus

Damian was the only good part of this issue. Yet again The Batman gets outshined by another in his own title. A regular occurrence in this run. I now also realise that King has a great understanding of certain characters it's just that he chooses to write them to fit his story. His Damian was delightful and on point.

Damian's mission was a failure but this issue was a big win for the character. I almost wish King has used him more in his run. This was Damian's issue.

Alfred was a dead man walking and i hope it sticks. Might that be King's plan. Out with the old and in with the new. Selina has been elbowing Alfred out in the MVP to Batman stakes and the who can't Batman function without stakes.

----------


## Fergus

> Squad
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Grayson a much better Batman than Thomas and King's Bruce


Dick teaching Damian to talk smack

----------


## Ansa

I think Damian needs to update his title to Robin: brother, son and grandson of Batman.

----------


## Fergus

> I think Damian needs to update his title to Robin: brother, son and grandson of Batman.


I like it  :Smile:

----------


## Fergus

Issue 77 had some beautiful Damian action scenes and the way Janin draws him. You can see his personality in every drawing. Just lovely art. The panels between Thomas and Damian were a pleasure. Damian's Wayne's deadliest weapon is his wit and his words.

He cut that  man to shreds.

This title also  gave Damian his biggest  wins since Rebirth began. Taking down Zasaz,  scarecrow [ no one hurts an animal on  Damian's  watch]

Dodging bullets. 
It was so satisfying seeing him take down Gotham Girl who was annoying as heck this issue.

----------


## Fergus

> Those leaked concepts from the planned Damian game look so sick. Damn it WB I was looking forward to Gotham GTA style but I guess Injustice will have to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Not too happy that they seemed to have gone for boring Batman style for their would be Damian which is very bad. Damian has the most distinct and badass batman style ever why would they swap that for generic.
> 
> Rest of the concepts and designs were amazing and unique. DC is excellent at missing opportunities.


I liked the  designs but sadly fans are idiots as this video  demonstrates i n a world where Damian has grown to become batman how old would one expect the villains that were Bruce's agemates to be. What do you think Selina and harley will look like remember that in BB Harley is a grand mother who uses a cane.

why would one expect that the same villains will still be behind the mask? batman has a different person behind the cowl.
I particularly  like Black mask and Ivy. now we k now where BOP got their inspiration for Black Mask from.

----------


## dietrich

> I liked the  designs but sadly fans are idiots as this video  demonstrates i n a world where Damian has grown to become batman how old would one expect the villains that were Bruce's agemates to be. What do you think Selina and harley will look like remember that in BB Harley is a grand mother who uses a cane.
> 
> why would one expect that the same villains will still be behind the mask? batman has a different person behind the cowl.
> I particularly  like Black mask and Ivy. now we k now where BOP got their inspiration for Black Mask from.


BOP Black Mask is flamboyantly gay not female but I see what you mean.
That Ivy I guess we are expected to play these games with  our d**ks why else would the presenter be down on her because she wasn't designed for the male gaze. 

i thought a woman would find it refreshing that the redesign gave us something different from the objectification that these female characters often subject to

That White Rabbit though....

----------


## Ansa

I think it's funny how some people say that the difference between Damian and Bruce is that Bruce would have had a plan going into the city and would have thought of the consequences...even though Bruce has shown repeatedly in this run that he's going into fights alone without doing enough research and ends up losing, causing City of Bane in the first place. Even in this issue his plan is: Don't recover from your injuries, enter Gotham alone, explicitly without the help of the bat-family and here comes the best part, he doesn't even plan on winning, he thinks he's going to die. It's Selina who has to tell him it's a terrible idea and that he will need help.
People forget that King's Bruce is a dumbass.

----------


## dietrich

> I think it's funny how some people say that the difference between Damian and Bruce is that Bruce would have had a plan going into the city and would have thought of the consequences...even though Bruce has shown repeatedly in this run that he's going into fights alone without doing enough research and ends up losing, causing City of Bane in the first place. Even in this issue his plan is: Don't recover from your injuries, enter Gotham alone, explicitly without the help of the bat-family and here comes the best part, he doesn't even plan on winning, he thinks he's going to die. It's Selina who has to tell him it's a terrible idea and that he will need help.
> People forget that King's Bruce is a dumbass.


Bias. Fans will stretch, twist and ignore the hell out of facts/truth and in-world-logic to suit what they want to believe. Even when the truth is starring them in the face.

Much like Bruce having an illegal Prison, using a pulse point or Bruce being the most morally grey of the family.

This latest issue though was particularly jarring since the truth was literally in the same issue.

----------


## Ansa

> Bias. Fans will stretch, twist and ignore the hell out of facts/truth and in-world-logic to suit what they want to believe. Even when the truth is starring them in the face.
> 
> Much like Bruce having an illegal Prison, using a pulse point or Bruce being the most morally grey of the family.
> 
> This latest issue though was particularly jarring since the truth was literally in the same issue.


Thomas even says: "You are your father's son" while stomping on Damian. It was pretty obvious to me that we were supposed to see parallels between Bruce and Damian in this issue, but some people apparently didn't pick up on that.

----------


## Rac7d*

Djinn the traitor aint she, he gonna be giving her space now

its be fitting since then neither crush or robin could have her

----------


## dietrich

> Djinn the traitor aint she, he gonna be giving her space now
> 
> its be fitting since then neither crush or robin could have her


Wow! Very Interesting. Still haven't read this. They are sold out at my comic shop [not many comic shops where I live. Only the one shop]

Djinn is the traitor huh. Damian looks so sad. DC is really heaping on the angst. Talk about losing one's support system and yet he's not throwing a tantrum.*

Lately Damian has been learning from his dad how to cope [illegal prison's, hitting family members etc] but i'm glad he's keeping it together more than Bruce and still is trying to handle his responsibilities. He hasn't given up and keeps fighting. There's a lot the father can learn from the son.

just to clearify when talk about heaping on the Angst and losing one's support I mean Dick, Alfred, his dad. I'm talking about all the badness since Rebirth began not anything to do with his thoughts on Djinn here.

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/S2TX3X

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/eksxm

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/A_sebury


Where does the Dick eats nothing but cereal come from?
This was done on the 19th not sure if that was before or after Tim's new costume reveal b ut I like this costume better so don't mind.
Love Damian and Titus.

----------


## adrikito

> I liked the  designs but sadly fans are idiots as this video  demonstrates i n a world where Damian has grown to become batman how old would one expect the villains that were Bruce's agemates to be. What do you think Selina and harley will look like remember that in BB Harley is a grand mother who uses a cane.
> 
> why would one expect that the same villains will still be behind the mask? batman has a different person behind the cowl.
> I particularly  like Black mask and Ivy. now we k now where BOP got their inspiration for Black Mask from.


Damian game cancelled..  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## CPSparkles

Dick and Damian

"TT"




https://twitter.com/JarrulusX


Missed u



https://twitter.com/gothamtwinks

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## Fergus

> https://twitter.com/A_sebury
> 
> 
> *Where does the Dick eats nothing but cereal come from?*
> This was done on the 19th not sure if that was before or after Tim's new costume reveal b ut I like this costume better so don't mind.
> Love Damian and Titus.



Social Media

----------


## Fergus

Now I'm a Vegetarian

----------


## Fergus

Robin

----------


## CPSparkles

> Robin


He looks Badass here.

----------


## CPSparkles

Some Robin Fan art



https://twitter.com/langbuliang

----------


## CPSparkles

Best Dynamic Duo




https://twitter.com/JarrulusX

----------


## CPSparkles

Glad to see Damian and most of the TT on the hero side. Dick would have also been on the hero side  :Frown:

----------


## dietrich

> Glad to see Damian and most of the TT on the hero side. Dick would have also been on the hero side


I can see Damian, Emi and Wallace on the good side. Is that Catwoman over with the Villains?
Where are the rest of the TT? Also is that Jackson Hyde next to Steel on the good side? It's been a while.

----------


## dietrich

> Social Media


I hate that characterisation of Dick.

----------


## Arsenal

> I can see Damian, Emi and Wallace on the good side. Is that Catwoman over with the Villains?
> Where are the rest of the TT? Also is that Jackson Hyde next to Steel on the good side? It's been a while.


Anybody who accepted Lex’s offer is being dubbed his legion of doom, though I expect at least 3 of them (Hood, Selina & Jericho) won’t ever fight for him.

----------


## Rac7d*

> I hate that characterisation of Dick.


I don't get it he IS the nicer robin but he not nearly as FEM as twitter likes to think

----------


## king81992

> I can see Damian, Emi and Wallace on the good side. Is that Catwoman over with the Villains?
> Where are the rest of the TT? Also is that Jackson Hyde next to Steel on the good side? It's been a while.


Jericho is apparently on both sides too.

----------


## dietrich

> Jericho is apparently on both sides too.


Double agent or Artist error? 

Armoured Deathstroke is awesome.

----------


## dietrich

Supersons by https://twitter.com/thebernardchang

----------


## dietrich

> I don't get it he IS the nicer robin but he not nearly as FEM as twitter likes to think


The internet does make Dick and Tim very FEM which bugs me. Also dislike how huggy fanon makes him.

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/yazu__dc

----------


## Jackalope89

> https://twitter.com/yazu__dc


I see Damian was transported to Remnant to meet RWBY.

----------


## dietrich

> I see Damian was transported to Remnant to meet RWBY.


OML that's what this reminds me of. You ruined it for me  :Stick Out Tongue:  I'm not a fan of that show.

----------


## Jackalope89

> OML that's what this reminds me of. You ruined it for me  I'm not a fan of that show.


Its not bad. Each season, the animation gets better, and the length got up to 20 minutes an episode, with RWBY Chibi being a lighthearted mini series each season. Season 1 and 2 are also notably, more lighthearted than the following seasons. 

Even a few good crossover fanfics with RWBY, like one involving the DC universe, where their planet is attacked by Brainiac, the main city taken, planet blown up, but the main characters end up on Earth and meet the League, Titans (kind of a combination of the early 2000s animated series and comics), and most recently, taking up with the Bat Family.

----------


## dietrich

> Its not bad. Each season, the animation gets better, and the length got up to 20 minutes an episode, with RWBY Chibi being a lighthearted mini series each season. Season 1 and 2 are also notably, more lighthearted than the following seasons. 
> 
> Even a few good crossover fanfics with RWBY, like one involving the DC universe, where their planet is attacked by Brainiac, the main city taken, planet blown up, but the main characters end up on Earth and meet the League, Titans (kind of a combination of the early 2000s animated series and comics), and most recently, taking up with the Bat Family.


I enjoyed the 1st 2 seasons but after that the show went down hill. There's so many problems
Half arsed diversity
Not sensitive when it comes to race relations
SOOoo many plot holes and inconsistencies
letting the fans decide the direction and focus of the show
Queer baiting
Not to mention the attitude of the writers and VA's are very disrespectful.

The people behind the scene are a major turnoff for me. Every interview and panel I see of them annoys me so I avoid anything Rwby

----------


## CPSparkles

> OML that's what this reminds me of. You ruined it for me  I'm not a fan of that show.


I like Rwby and here's the full video where that art is from

----------


## CPSparkles

Seems BC expected Damian to be on the other side jugding by this headline *Sorry Doomsday Clock, Justice League #30 Got There First – and Damian Wayne Joins (Spoilers)*

https://www.bleedingcool.com/2019/08...popular_mobile

----------


## dietrich

> I like Rwby and here's the full video where that art is from


I wasn't aware there was a video. WOW!

This took a lot of work and the creator is very talented. I can totally see Fanon Dick doing a choreographed dance with Damian or the other Robins [or anyone who'll agree basically]  :Smile: 

They got moves.

----------


## Blue22

> I see Damian was transported to Remnant to meet RWBY.


And now I wanna see Damian fight Blake or Weiss.

----------


## Jackalope89

> And now I wanna see Damian fight Blake or Weiss.


For as good as Damian is, Hunters and Huntresses are basically superhuman (thanks in large part to their Semblances and Auras). They'd be more likely to get into shouting matches about egos and what not.

----------


## king81992

> Double agent or Artist error? 
> 
> Armoured Deathstroke is awesome.


Considering his mental state in Deathstroke, he's probably a double agent.

----------


## dietrich

> And now I wanna see Damian fight Blake or Weiss.


I want Damian or Jason to get one of those Gun-chucks like Sun. I know Damian doesn't use guns but that is a really cool weapon.

I know Damian likes to throw hands but not with team Rwby. The fight Choreography on Rwby sucks lately.

----------


## dietrich

Preview from Bendis




The Bat handles cats while the Super is lifting buildings.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Preview from Bendis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bat handles cats while the Super is lifting buildings.


This makes me sad because Jon leaving

----------


## dietrich

> This makes me sad because Jon leaving


Same here  :Frown:

----------


## Blue22

> For as good as Damian is, Hunters and Huntresses are basically superhuman (thanks in large part to their Semblances and Auras). They'd be more likely to get into shouting matches about egos and what not.


I dunno. Given Weiss' track record with one on one fights, Damian might stand a chance against her at least XD




> The fight Choreography on Rwby sucks lately.


I'll give you volumes 4 and 5 (talking about volume 5 as a whole is still...incredibly painful) but they *really* stepped their game up in volume 6. That one had two fights in particular that are easily in my top ten list of fight scenes for the whole series.

----------


## dietrich

> I dunno. Given Weiss' track record with one on one fights, Damian might stand a chance against her at least XD
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give you volumes 4 and 5 (talking about volume 5 as a whole is still...incredibly painful) but they *really* stepped their game up in volume 6. That one had two fights in particular that are easily in my top ten list of fight scenes for the whole series.


Fair enough.
I stopped watching after volume 4.

----------


## Rac7d*

> I dunno. Given Weiss' track record with one on one fights, Damian might stand a chance against her at least XD
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give you volumes 4 and 5 (talking about volume 5 as a whole is still...incredibly painful) but they *really* stepped their game up in volume 6. That one had two fights in particular that are easily in my top ten list of fight scenes for the whole series.


Using leftover animation from a dead man doesn’t count

----------


## Blue22

> Using leftover animation from a dead man doesn’t count


Unless I'm mistaken, only like two very small portions of that fight were Monty's animations and I actually thought it was kinda cool that they were included.

----------


## Ansa

> Preview from Bendis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bat handles cats while the Super is lifting buildings.


Maybe Damian can adopt one cat for every family member/friend that has left him over the past year.

----------


## dietrich

Batman vs Ra's 6 issue mini series by Neal Adams coming Sept 4th






I like how both Tim and Damian are dressed in the Robin suit's that Neal designed for Dick Grayson.
He called it his greatest gift to Dick Grayson [though in reality it became his greatest gift to Tim Drake and Robin] and lamented that he didn't get more chances to write his beloved childhood Robin.
The irony that Dick is Nightwing not Robin here.

I'm surprised he's using Tim and Damian since he famously said I don't care for dead Robins or replacement Robins. Robin is an acrobat. Robin is Dick Grayson. Should be fun.

----------


## dietrich

> Maybe Damian can adopt one cat for every family member/friend that has left him over the past year.


If he did that plus Selina's many cat's plus Alfred-the-cat it'd be like living at a cat cafe/zoo. Everything in that manor must be covered in animal hair. Or they spend a fortune in lint remover  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dietrich

> Maybe Damian can adopt one cat for every family member/friend that has left him over the past year.


We need more Bat family being family





Bruce and Selina are cleaning the cave. Alfred is having a cuppa.

https://neebluarts.tumblr.com

----------


## dietrich

Subtraction with Dick and Damian [cameo by Jason]

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/OtterTheAuthor


Art inspired by the Supersons teaser Bendis tweeted




Damian with shoulder Nightywing Butterfly




https://twitter.com/yanagi9001

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/smahssa

----------


## dietrich

Talia with Damian



SuperSons





https://twitter.com/RominaJones

----------


## NexusTenebrare

> This makes me sad because Jon leaving


With Jon leaving, maybe it's finally time someone brings back Collin. So he can retake his rightful role as Damian's BFF.

----------


## Ansa

> With Jon leaving, maybe it's finally time someone brings back Collin. So he can retake his rightful role as Damian's BFF.


First Damian has to survive King's Batman run.

----------


## dietrich

> With Jon leaving, maybe it's finally time someone brings back Collin. So he can retake his rightful role as Damian's BFF.


Colin is going to be adventuring with Damian again in the 2020 Once Upon a Crime by Dustin Nguyen. It was supposed to be out this July but Dustin sent a tweet that it been held back till 2020

----------


## Fergus

> Batman vs Ra's 6 issue mini series by Neal Adams coming Sept 4th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like how both Tim and Damian are dressed in the Robin suit's that Neal designed for Dick Grayson.
> He called it his greatest gift to Dick Grayson [though in reality it became his greatest gift to Tim Drake and Robin] and lamented that he didn't get more chances to write his beloved childhood Robin.
> ...


Why doesn't DC try bold new things rather than  going backwards. I mean really who asked for this?

----------


## Fergus

> Colin is going to be adventuring with Damian again in the 2020 Once Upon a Crime by Dustin Nguyen. It was supposed to be out this July but Dustin sent a tweet that it been held back till 2020


So a title  from a relic that's still clinging  to how thing's were back in his day is on schedule but a highly anticipated follow up to a well received title that's targeted at all ages and which can work as a gateway to the next generation of readers is pushed back. 

Nice.

----------


## Restingvoice

> So a title  from a relic that's still clinging  to how thing's were back in his day is on schedule but a highly anticipated follow up to a well received title that's targeted at all ages and which can work as a gateway to the next generation of readers is pushed back. 
> 
> Nice.


Well, the title and the relic is written by the same person and neither story nor writer is bound by current continuity, so they're free to do what they want

----------


## Fergus

> Well, the title and the relic is written by the same person and neither story nor writer is bound by current continuity, so they're free to do what they want


Yes they are that doesn't however I don't see what that has to do with Nguyen's book being pushed back.

----------


## Pohzee

> Yes they are that doesn't however I don't see what that has to do with Nguyen's book being pushed back.


I assume it has to do with the behind the scenes workings with the ending of DC Ink and Zoom and the resulting launch of DC Kids.

----------


## dietrich

Witch Boy Damian [he's magic now I guess and knows the OG Witch boy who let him borrow his wand. That's my HC for how he got Klarion's wand]



https://twitter.com/gothamtwinks

----------


## dietrich

Damian and Cats



https://twitter.com/gothamtwinks





https://twitter.com/airair_ii


https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EDXE4vCU...g&name=900x900


https://twitter.com/potato_pinetree

----------


## dietrich

And finally. Obviously Damian as cat








https://twitter.com/gothamtwinks

----------


## Rac7d*



----------


## Fergus

> 


This series has been very enjoyable and the movie is easily one of the best animated movies DC has put out recently. Damian's and Raph's epic fight and friendship was one of the best moments of both.

I hope we get more instalments. It's especially great to see Nightwing here. I hope he's in the next crossover.

----------


## Fergus

> Witch Boy Damian [he's magic now I guess and knows the OG Witch boy who let him borrow his wand. That's my HC for how he got Klarion's wand]
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/gothamtwinks


How many issues later and we get a pay off of his words to superman in Batman Rules of Engagement. Taking down Gotham Girl was an epic moment. "Supers are easy". Have to hand it to King. Damian was BADASS in #77.

Now I want to see more Damian casting spells or would that make him too OP? Or Damian learning from Zatana or just a story about Damian and Klarion adventure with their cats.

----------


## DamianW

Deathstroke #47

RCO008_1567617104.jpg

----------


## Fergus



----------


## Fergus

> Deathstroke #47
> 
> RCO008_1567617104.jpg


 

Someone really wants Damian to be Slade's kid or doesn't know when to let it go. Priest? Has Rose kicked the TT's arse's yet?

He didn't stay dead but then we knew he wouldn't.

I think DC should give Priest a Damian solo. he clearly likes writing the character and writes an engaging Damian.

----------


## dietrich

BatFam Fashion Zine finally available to pre-order






https://gothambold.bigcartel.com/

----------


## Fergus

> BatFam Fashion Zine finally available to pre-order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://gothambold.bigcartel.com/


A fashion mag? That's a lot of artists.

 Does it really have every member? I know it will have the Robins but are the others represented well?

Great effort by the fans.

----------


## dietrich

> A fashion mag? That's a lot of artists.
> 
>  Does it really have every member? I know it will have the Robins but are the others represented well?
> 
> Great effort by the fans.


It's not just Fashion. It's got mock articles and fan Fiction as well.

I'm not sure if it has every single member but it seems to have almost all of the members and they appear to be well represented.

This is the Stats they had on the site

----------


## dietrich

> Deathstroke #47
> 
> RCO008_1567617104.jpg


Man I don't know if it's the writer but I sort of want an Else world where Slade is Damian's Dad. Slade calling Damian son didn't sound bad to me. Very Unpopular Opinion I know.

Or maybe I just like Slade trolling Damian regularly.

I'm going to miss this title. Wonder what Priest is writing next?

----------


## dietrich

> This series has been very enjoyable and the movie is easily one of the best animated movies DC has put out recently. Damian's and Raph's epic fight and friendship was one of the best moments of both.
> 
> I hope we get more instalments. It's especially great to see Nightwing here. I hope he's in the next crossover.


I hope there's another crossover movie and I hope we get Nightwing in that one

----------


## Fergus

> It's not just Fashion. It's got mock articles and fan Fiction as well.
> 
> I'm not sure if it has every single member but it seems to have almost all of the members and they appear to be well represented.
> 
> This is the Stats they had on the site


That's better variety than I expected.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Deathstroke #47
> 
> RCO008_1567617104.jpg


Someone needs to call the police and keep him away from children

----------


## Restingvoice

> BatFam Fashion Zine finally available to pre-order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://gothambold.bigcartel.com/


I don't usually buy fan creations but when it comes to the Bat fam fashion they have shown to be way more diverse and creative than DC artist, which tends to just be... "straight... guys... fashion", by that I mean either suits, casual suit, or t-shirt and jeans plus leather jacket in the most standard color. 

Like you won't get Dick Grayson wearing a pastel crop top in canon. Not anymore at least... he used to wear a sporty crop top

...but even the "straight guy's clothes" fan artist put them in are more colorful than canon. Like Jason's casual jacket and cap there? Official artists would just put him in red.

----------


## Restingvoice

> Deathstroke #47
> 
> RCO008_1567617104.jpg


I need context here. Is Slade still delirious? Does Damian have Joey's phone?

----------


## dietrich

> I need context here. Is Slade still delirious? Does Damian have Joey's phone?


There's two of Slade's. not clear if one is an alternate or if he's been split. The other has two eyes.

----------


## Rac7d*

> There's two of Slade's. not clear if one is an alternate or if he's been split. The other has two eyes.


Death in the DC universe is funny 
It was not even a year 

When Alfred coming back

----------


## Restingvoice

> There's two of Slade's. not clear if one is an alternate or if he's been split. The other has two eyes.


...

I was just over at the other thread explaining the difference of Flashpoint Thomas Wayne and New 52 Earth 2 Thomas Wayne. I hate comics. XD

----------


## dietrich

> I don't usually buy fan creations but when it comes to the Bat fam fashion they have shown to be way more diverse and creative than DC artist, which tends to just be... "straight... guys... fashion", by that I mean either suits, casual suit, or t-shirt and jeans plus leather jacket in the most standard color. 
> 
> Like you won't get Dick Grayson wearing a pastel crop top in canon. Not anymore at least... he used to wear a sporty crop top
> 
> ...but even the "straight guy's clothes" fan artist put them in are more colorful than canon. Like Jason's casual jacket and cap there? Official artists would just put him in red.


I'm all for Dick wearing more crop tops. Embrace Flamboyant masculinity a la Jojo's  :Smile: 

I do agree that artists never really get creative with the family. I'd like it if one of them had a signature style and i don't mean Bruce and Damian's Turtle necks or but you know if one of them had a distinct creative style. I guess Harper has a unique sense of style

----------


## dietrich

> ...
> 
> I was just over at the other thread explaining the difference of Flashpoint Thomas Wayne and New 52 Earth 2 Thomas Wayne. I hate comics. XD


Lol


10 characters

----------


## dietrich

> Death in the DC universe is funny 
> It was not even a year 
> 
> When Alfred coming back


It's not even been 5 issues and if I recall Priest said he was going to be gone for a while. Yeah right.

----------


## dietrich

Why does Slade have Damian's phone number though?

----------


## Rac7d*

> Why does Slade have Damian's phone number though?


Again I say call the police

----------


## dietrich

> Again I say call the police


I guess some might consider it a bit creepy. I mean I would consider it that Slade has the number for tactical purposes since that is the sort of thing him and Batman do. Most heroes keep files and info of people you need eyes on.

However Damian's info should be stored under Robin since Slade doesn't know he's Damian Wayne. Does he think he's son is Robin? The only way he could make such a mistake is if he had Damian stored under son in his phone.

Emiko was particularly good this issue of Deathstroke though.

----------


## Rac7d*

> I guess some might consider it a bit creepy


He needs to leave all theses underage children alone
The last 7 years have not been good with him and titans/defiance

----------


## Restingvoice

> I'm all for Dick wearing more crop tops. Embrace Flamboyant masculinity a la Jojo's 
> 
> I do agree that artists never really get creative with the family. I'd like it if one of them had a signature style and i don't mean Bruce and Damian's Turtle necks or but you know if one of them had a distinct creative style. I guess Harper has a unique sense of style


Oh right. They do like turtle necks. Tomasi and Gleason, I think, where I see them most often.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Oh right. They do like turtle necks. Tomasi and Gleason, I think, where I see them most often.


It’s a tactile garment

----------


## CPSparkles

Nightwing and the two Robins










This is why we shouldn't have two Robins and why the Robins shouldn't look so similar. I mean that's Tim and Damian. Which is which? I don't know.

----------


## CPSparkles

> How many issues later and we get a pay off of his words to superman in Batman Rules of Engagement. Taking down Gotham Girl was an epic moment. "Supers are easy". Have to hand it to King. Damian was BADASS in #77.
> 
> Now I want to see more Damian casting spells or would that make him too OP? Or Damian learning from Zatana or just a story about Damian and Klarion adventure with their cats.


I can get behind a a Damian/Witchboy adventure or them just being pals

----------


## dietrich

> Nightwing and the two Robins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This art is so bad.

Clearly the Dunce who doesn't know that Bruce Wayne is Batman is Tim Drake since he calls Dick Dick. Damian calls him Grayson or Richard.

Why is Ra's a Professor?

----------


## CPSparkles

> Deathstroke #47
> 
> Attachment 86615


At least Slade wants to be his daddy and has his number. Damian's actual father is off on vacation despite knowing his entire family is in danger. I doubt current Bruce knows Damian's number that's if he can still recognise him.

----------


## dietrich

> At least Slade wants to be his daddy and has his number. Damian's actual father is off on vacation despite knowing his entire family is in danger. I doubt current Bruce knows Damian's number that's if he can still recognise him.


To be fair only King's batman is a deadbeat and lobdell's. Other's have been good. Synder's who just the thought of his family gave him the strenght to break away from the Batgod, Tomasi's Batdad who is just the best, Tynion's, Percy's, Seeley's, Orlando even in batman b eyond he's a good parent. 

So in fairness it depends on which version of Damian's father. One is a shit, two are physically abusive and the rest are okay.

----------


## Fergus

> Nightwing and the two Robins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bruce looks more like Dick Grayson here. These pages don 't make sense and the art is ugly. Dceased has ugly art but the story makes up for it.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Bruce looks more like Dick Grayson here. These pages don 't make sense and the art is ugly. Dceased has ugly art but the story makes up for it.


Nah he is too big

----------


## Konja7

> Nightwing and the two Robins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In theory, Tim and Damian should be Robins who can't be confused, even when they are drawn physically similar, since there is an important difference of height. Not to mention that their costumes are different. 

The problem is that this artist erased that differences for some reason.

----------


## Rac7d*

> In theory, Tim and Damian should be Robins who can't be confused, even when they are drawn physically similar, since there is an important difference of height. Not to mention that their costumes are different. 
> 
> The problem is that this artist erased that differences for some reason.


Damian is 4'9 and  Tim at 19 is 5'6    does alfred not provide milk

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian new pet with Jason and Tim



https://romyjones.tumblr.com

----------


## CPSparkles

Long Haired adult Damian







https://romyjones.tumblr.com

----------


## CPSparkles

Adult Damian




Teen Damian






https://romyjones.tumblr.com

----------


## CPSparkles

> Damian is 4'9 and  Tim at 19 is 5'6    does alfred not provide milk


Tim is 16. They also have Bat Cow

----------


## dietrich

> Long Haired adult Damian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://romyjones.tumblr.com


He's very Pretty looking here. Looks the image of his mum.

----------


## dietrich

> Adult Damian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teen Damian
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like this art style. The last Drawing Damian looks like Jouske 4. The same lip curl.

----------


## dietrich

From Tom Taylor's AmA. His thoughts on Damian


*TOM: Damian was a character I used to really dislike. I had Catwoman give him a very hard time in our original Injustice series. Basically telling him that he was the worst, winiest, Robin ever, and that Batman was better off without him. But then... something happened. I wrote him more. I got to know him better. I wrote Damian in Injustice 2 and saw how hard he tried, despite where he'd come from. And now I love the guy. My son is a huge fan of Supersons too - and he asked me to include Damian and Jon in DCEASED.


TOM: Damian wouldn't steal koalas. He'd put on his hard exterior and pretend to steal them, but then he'd just quietly hold them and rock them... when Batman wasn't looking.


On the Best Robin he answered Tim because Dick is Nightwing and Damian is Damian*

----------


## adrikito

> From Tom Taylor's AmA. His thoughts on Damian
> 
> 
> *TOM: Damian was a character I used to really dislike. I had Catwoman give him a very hard time in our original Injustice series. Basically telling him that he was the worst, winiest, Robin ever, and that Batman was better off without him. But then... something happened. I wrote him more. I got to know him better. I wrote Damian in Injustice 2 and saw how hard he tried, despite where he'd come from. And now I love the guy. My son is a huge fan of Supersons too - and he asked me to include Damian and Jon in DCEASED.
> 
> 
> TOM: Damian wouldn't steal koalas. He'd put on his hard exterior and pretend to steal them, but then he'd just quietly hold them and rock them... when Batman wasn't looking.
> 
> 
> On the Best Robin he answered Tim because Dick is Nightwing and Damian is Damian*


I interpret Damian is Damian like.. He is not only limited to Robin role... Taylor used him as nightwing too.

I was not expecting him in *deathstroke*.. I think that we will see him one last time in a future issue.

----------


## dietrich

> I interpret Damian is Damian like.. He is not only limited to Robin role... Taylor used him as nightwing too.


That's how I interpreted it as well.

Damian is more than just Robin or Batman's son. 

I like to think Taylor used him as Nightwing because of the special relationship they share in the main DCU and Dick's important role in Damian's life  

As is demonstrated by how Damian ends up becoming Nightwing and Dick watching over and protecting him even in death. He saves him, gives him a hero mantle [positive direction], believes in him. Saving him and giving him the unconditional love and understanding that his father never could even in Death.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Tim is 16. They also have Bat Cow


Still how? He should be 19?

----------


## DamianW

I thought that's Jason and Tim. 
But where's Damian?

----------


## Jackalope89

> Still how? He should be 19?


Bendis decreed Tim is STILL 16 when he began YJ.

----------


## Restingvoice

> From Tom Taylor's AmA. His thoughts on Damian
> 
> 
> *TOM: Damian was a character I used to really dislike. I had Catwoman give him a very hard time in our original Injustice series. Basically telling him that he was the worst, winiest, Robin ever, and that Batman was better off without him. But then... something happened. I wrote him more. I got to know him better. I wrote Damian in Injustice 2 and saw how hard he tried, despite where he'd come from. And now I love the guy. My son is a huge fan of Supersons too - and he asked me to include Damian and Jon in DCEASED.
> 
> 
> TOM: Damian wouldn't steal koalas. He'd put on his hard exterior and pretend to steal them, but then he'd just quietly hold them and rock them... when Batman wasn't looking.
> 
> 
> On the Best Robin he answered Tim because Dick is Nightwing and Damian is Damian*


What... is the context of the koala...

----------


## CPSparkles

> What... is the context of the koala...


Someone asked if Damian would steal Koalas if he visited Australia.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I thought that's Jason and Tim. 
> But where's Damian?


I'm assuming that's not Jason and Tim but Damian and Tim. Tim as Robin is dependent on Jason dying so if Jason is alive there's never any need for Tim to approach the family or Bruce to take on another Robin.

----------


## BenThousan

Look what Bendis said in one of his last tweets, he is not saying (implicitly) what I think, right?

----------


## dietrich

Damian by Marcus To

----------


## dietrich

> Look what Bendis said in one of his last tweets, he is not saying (implicitly) what I think, right?


The one about Damian being a Kryptonian Phantom Zone Refugee?

https://twitter.com/BRIANMBENDIS/sta...41976490938368


I believe he's just joking/trolling

----------


## Arsenal

It’s more likely he’d create a new kryptonian called Damian that making Bruce’s Damian one.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Bendis decreed Tim is STILL 16 when he began YJ.


So he is frozen

----------


## Ansa

> So he is frozen


Maybe he's immortal, but they don't know it yet.

----------


## dietrich

> So he is frozen


Not really.

Current Tim isn't the same as pre Flash point or new 52 rather he's a refurbished version of the 2.

Current Tim joined the family 3 years ago is 16, worked with the new 52 TT and YJ. He is Bruce's ward since his folks are in WP for some unexplained reason. 
Current Tim did seek out Bruce and did figure out Batman and Robin's id after seeing Robin do Dick Grayson's  [now Bruce Wayne son] do the flying Grayson's special move he witnessed as a kid.

Current Tim went to Batman because he believed he was the only one that could help unlike pre flashpoint Tim who became Robin because there was no one else [Apparently it had to be Robin Nightwing wouldn't do according to 13 year old Tim because reasons..]. He made the same pitch about Batman needing Robin but when pressed by Jor El he admitted that he really wanted to Impress them with his skills and how he figured out their identities. He took the role because he knew he was the only one that could do it. He really wanted to save Batman. he really wanted to save Gotham [his words]

Current Tim did wear the Red and Black and went by Red Robin but unclear why since the events of the Red Robin solo never happened and he clearly began as Robin when he was 13.

So it's not exactly like he's frozen he's just a different guy and hasn't been around as long as old Tim.

----------


## Restingvoice

> Not really.
> 
> Current Tim isn't the same as pre Flash point or new 52 rather he's a refurbished version of the 2.
> 
> Current Tim joined the family 3 years ago is 16, worked with the new 52 TT and YJ. He is Bruce's ward since his folks are in WP for some unexplained reason. 
> Current Tim did seek out Bruce and did figure out Batman and Robin's id after seeing Robin do Dick Grayson's  [now Bruce Wayne son] do the flying Grayson's special move he witnessed as a kid.
> 
> Current Tim went to Batman because he believed he was the only one that could help unlike pre flashpoint Tim who became Robin because there was no one else [Apparently it had to be Robin Nightwing wouldn't do according to 13 year old Tim because reasons..]. He made the same pitch about Batman needing Robin but when pressed by Jor El he admitted that he really wanted to Impress them with his skills and how he figured out their identities. He took the role because he knew he was the only one that could do it. He really wanted to save Batman. he really wanted to save Gotham [his words]
> 
> ...


Pre-New 52 Tim wear red and black to commemorate Conner but New 52 Tim wear red and black right from the beginning to differentiate from Jason. 

Since Rebirth Tim started out with a modernized version of his classic Robin costume so I'm gonna say he definitely didn't wear red and black for Jason. 

As for Conner, Infinite Crisis is mentioned to have happened in Justice League and Young Justice, but I don't know if they confirmed his death or not. I'm gonna guess is in Rebirth he did it for Conner, but that memory was erased during the Rebirth version of New 52, during the timeline mess, and by the time Detective Comics rolls around, he already forgot about Conner that he has no problem switching back to classic red and green.

----------


## dietrich

> Pre-New 52 Tim wear red and black to commemorate Conner but New 52 Tim wear red and black right from the beginning to differentiate from Jason. 
> 
> Since Rebirth Tim started out with a modernized version of his classic Robin costume so I'm gonna say he definitely didn't wear red and black for Jason. 
> 
> As for Conner, Infinite Crisis is mentioned to have happened in Justice League and Young Justice, but I don't know if they confirmed his death or not. I'm gonna guess is in Rebirth he did it for Conner, but that memory was erased during the Rebirth version of New 52, during the timeline mess, and by the time Detective Comics rolls around, he already forgot about Conner that he has no problem switching back to classic red and green.



I still maintain that it would have been better if new52 Tim was revealed to be an impostor [since in the new52 his real name wasn't even Tim drake] and then when Oz kidnapped Tim in Tec have the old Tim escape and return. That explains where he's been rather than the mish mash we have now with a jumbled continuity/history.

heck they could even say that he was in suspended animation hence why he didn't get older.

----------


## dietrich

Damian Wayne 3D Artwork  By  Jared France

https://t.co/y7N4jvvYho?amp=1

----------


## dietrich

Damian Wayne by Bernard Chang






https://twitter.com/sheilalvl


Batmen [Damian, Dick and Bruce]

----------


## dietrich

Driving around Gotham on the Bat Bike. The cancelled Damian game looks awesome.
It feels like Grand Theft Auto watching this. 


https://twitter.com/i/status/1117145598321471489

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/ttt12349


*Damian and his Dragon
*




https://twitter.com/airair_ii

----------


## adrikito

> Not really.
> 
> Current Tim isn't the same as pre Flash point or new 52 rather he's a refurbished version of the 2.
> 
> Current Tim joined the family 3 years ago is 16, worked with the new 52 TT and YJ. He is Bruce's ward since his folks are in WP for some unexplained reason. 
> Current Tim did seek out Bruce and did figure out Batman and Robin's id after seeing Robin do Dick Grayson's  [now Bruce Wayne son] do the flying Grayson's special move he witnessed as a kid.
> .


3 YEARS AGO? He was replaced for Damian 1 month later?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dietrich

> 3 YEARS AGO? He was replaced for Damian 1 month later?


Right. The thing that must sting and which shows how DC has messed and scraped from the character is that Damian in canon has a longer tenure as Robin than Tim who alternated as RR.

It's a shitshow but the positive is that he's in the hands of a writer who likes him and in a series with pals. He's getting a do over. A fresh start.

Tim Drake is lucky. 

Most characters only get one chance but Tim has had a few. even 2nd chance at Batman's sidekick in one of DC's most high profile titles and another go at getting back to his heyday. Reuniting him with other fan favourites in the well established YJ title.

He was given Terry's mantle and replaced him in his book. Becoming RR [I liked that series]

----------


## Katana500

I think they could solve all timeline problems by having Bruce start as Batman earlier at like 21 rather than 25.

Then every one wins. Batman stay's younger in his 30s and can more easily fit all the Robins and Batgirls into the timeline.

----------


## Rac7d*

> I think they could solve all timeline problems by having Bruce start as Batman earlier at like 21 rather than 25.
> 
> Then every one wins. Batman stay's younger in his 30s and can more easily fit all the Robins and Batgirls into the timeline.


It’s more about splitting up the time each robin has as well as the periods Bruce was out of commission and replaced

----------


## Katana500

> It’s more about splitting up the time each robin has as well as the periods Bruce was out of commission and replaced


Yeah but with Bruce starting earlier. It means he can get a Robin earlier. Which allows more time for each character to be Robin.


If he started at 21 he could be Batman for 14 years and only be 35. Allowing like 12 years to fit in all the Robins rather than the current 5.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Yeah but with Bruce starting earlier. It means he can get a Robin earlier. Which allows more time for each character to be Robin.
> 
> 
> If he started at 21 he could be Batman for 14 years and only be 35. Allowing like 12 years to fit in all the Robins rather than the current 5.


Does? Dick has the longest duration and must be legal before Damian arrives do then do we make his adoption at age 8 or later? Jason term is never longer then a year as robin. Tim’s vary on when tali’s comes into the picture. Then we have the issue who will Tim be afterwards, since that’s the real reason their is any problem at all

----------


## dietrich

> Does? Dick has the longest duration and must be legal before Damian arrives do then do we make his adoption at age 8 or later? Jason term is never longer then a year as robin. Tim’s vary on when tali’s comes into the picture. Then we have the issue who will Tim be afterwards, since that’s the real reason their is any problem at all


The 5 year thing is garbage. Dick needs to be adopted at age 8 because part of why Bruce is so affected by Dick is that he saw himself in him. The Grayson need to die when Dick is a similar age to young Bruce when he lost his folks.

That's an important part of the Batman story.

Damian with his ambiguous birth and development could have been artificially aged up to age 10 like Heretic. Who was a grown ass man and yet younger than 10.

Or just have Batman fall into the same pool under the cave that Joker did that slows his ageing problem solved. That also gets Didio off Dick's back.

----------


## Frontier

> Driving around Gotham on the Bat Bike. The cancelled Damian game looks awesome.
> It feels like Grand Theft Auto watching this. 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/status/1117145598321471489


I think this is a modded _Grand Theft Auto_...

----------


## Restingvoice

> 3 YEARS AGO? He was replaced for Damian 1 month later?


To be exact
Bruce became Batman 6 years before the start of New 52, where he also met Duke
Dick became Robin 5 years before the start of New 52
Barbara became Batgirl the same year as Dick but retired 2 years later as she went to college and then incapacitated by The Joker
Jason became Robin 3 years before New 52 started but only lasted a few months, maybe even only one
Then came Tim who was in middle school at that time
Damian became Robin and Dick became Batman 1 year before New 52 started. At the same time, Barbara started rehabilitation

Now New 52 started. 

Damian was considered 10 years old from when he started as Robin until the end of New 52
When Rebirth started he became 13

New 52 realistically lasted 3 years. 
The first year started with Joker cutting his face off
The second-year was when Death of The Family happened
The last year was when Endgame and everything else happened

Tim was given the all-encompassing age of 16 from New 52 to Rebirth. If he's 16 only in the last year of New 52 to Rebirth, he would've been 10 when he became Robin in middle school

But that timeline above is only from New 52 to the start of Rebirth. After Rebirth they started to change things. 

Bruce's start of Batman is pushed back 10-11 years before Rebirth started, so was Wonder Woman and Justice League, but I don't know when the Robins started appearing, when any particular events happened or where the timeline is compressed. 

For example, Zero Year happened, but maybe no longer Batman's origin, since Duke would've been 20 by now.

----------


## Jackalope89

> To be exact
> Bruce became Batman 6 years before the start of New 52, where he also met Duke
> Dick became Robin 5 years before the start of New 52
> Barbara became Batgirl the same year as Dick but retired 2 years later as she went to college and then incapacitated by The Joker
> Jason became Robin 3 years before New 52 started but only lasted a few months, maybe even only one
> Then came Tim who was in middle school at that time
> Damian became Robin and Dick became Batman 1 year before New 52 started. At the same time, Barbara started rehabilitation
> 
> Now New 52 started. 
> ...


Yeah, lets just erase the New52 timeline. Since Rebirth, the "5 years" was made into "10 missing years".

----------


## dietrich

> To be exact
> Bruce became Batman 6 years before the start of New 52, where he also met Duke
> Dick became Robin 5 years before the start of New 52
> Barbara became Batgirl the same year as Dick but retired 2 years later as she went to college and then incapacitated by The Joker
> Jason became Robin 3 years before New 52 started but only lasted a few months, maybe even only one
> Then came Tim who was in middle school at that time
> Damian became Robin and Dick became Batman 1 year before New 52 started. At the same time, Barbara started rehabilitation
> 
> Now New 52 started. 
> ...


The only Robin's I remember getting a start point for were

Damian  his history remains and always has been the same. Started at age 10 now 13

Tim first introduced/approached Dick Grayson at age 13 according to Rebirth Tec

Age wasn't given but in Batman we get a flashback of when he first moved into Wayne Manor and he was a Kid. 

Duke met Bruce as a kid haven't seen that change however he's clearly younger than 20. That or Black really don't crack  :Smile:

----------


## Restingvoice

Oh yeah, I forgot. I said Tim would be 10 when he started because I'm looking at it from when Rebirth started. New 52 lasting realistically 3 years plus becoming a Robin 3 years before the start of New 52. 16-6=10

However, if he has the all-encompassing age of 16 throughout New 52 and Rebirth, then you can still count him as 16 at the start of New 52, and when he became Robin 3 years before that, he would be 13.

Meanwhile Damian aged. So you can have Tim starting at 13, Damian starting at 10, and Tim still has 2-3 years of Robinhood tenure.

Comics!

----------


## dietrich

Mother and Son




https://twitter.com/Kiki_Rb_W

----------


## dietrich

> I think this is a modded _Grand Theft Auto_...


I thought it looked like GTA. The city especially So not real then  :Frown:

----------


## Jackalope89

> I thought it looked like GTA. The city especially So not real then


Nope. Someone bamboozled you.

I only recognize the city because Achievement Hunter plays GTA so much.

----------


## Blue22

It...uh...also says "Batman Mod" right above the video lol

----------


## dietrich

> It...uh...also says "Batman Mod" right above the video lol


LOL! I didn't even notice that. just saw Gameplay from cancelled Damian Wayne game and I posted.

The perils of going from Pub Crawl to posting  :Smile:

----------


## adrikito

Why announce one game with him as batman.. For then cancel it?

----------


## dietrich

> Why announce one game with him as batman.. For then cancel it?



Well it was still in development. Lot's of games, movies and such are always in development at any point but few actually see the light of day. DC didn't actually officially announce it. The details were leaked. Someone from WB Monteral leaked it. It's a pretty normal occurrence. 
We see these all the time Cyborg Movie, Deatjhstroke, Supergirl, Deadshot, Plastic Man,new GL, New Gods Movie  :Stick Out Tongue: .

For every project that finally gets made there's lot's that never get to see the light of day.

Superman vs Batman has been an idea for the longest time with lots of scripts by various writers including Josh Whedon way before Comic Book became such big business.


Companies are interested in a project, start laying the ground or hand off to someone to get a more detailed mock up but that doesn't mean it got final approval or that it ever happen. Them's the breaks. It sucks that this was cancelled but I'm glad and surprised that it got this far and that Damian is a character that WB actually seriously considered giving a Video game . That's serious to be a contender for a game or a solo movie is an accomplishment when you consider how many characters they own and how recent Damian's character is.

I'm still bummed though.

----------


## dietrich

Damian and Jason



https://twitter.com/ivokiku




https://twitter.com/bluegingko

----------


## dietrich

Supersons




https://twitter.com/ddri0328





https://twitter.com/chamsut0905




https://twitter.com/kurachi93

----------


## dietrich

Damian in paw socks

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian, Jon and Jarro relaxing on a beach




https://abs-0.twimg.com/emoji/v2/svg/1f404.svg

----------


## CPSparkles

Adult Damian with long hair







https://twitter.com/AtlantiSapphire

----------


## Blue22

"I've ages him up so now he can hang out with his best friend"

...Ouch. That hurt.

----------


## dietrich

What the heck is going on with Leviathan? they all stand around listening to Damian almost in awe. It's like Bendis is just getting a kick out of writing a sassy kid.

That's all he does give people the business. I'm guessing now he's besties with Manhunter the way he holds him close meanwhile he seems to have fallen out with GA who has actually been his pal and other daddy since the start of rebirth.

Honestly it's like they 're in Damian's batcave. This is arse.

I'm looking forward to seeing Constantine and Damian banter next issue

----------


## Jackalope89

> What the heck is going on with Leviathan? they all stand around listening to Damian almost in awe. It's like Bendis is just getting a kick out of writing a sassy kid.
> 
> That's all he does give people the business. I'm guessing now he's besties with Manhunter the way he holds him close meanwhile he seems to have fallen out with GA who has actually been his pal and other daddy since the start of rebirth.
> 
> Honestly it's like they 're in Damian's batcave. This is arse.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing Constantine and Damian banter next issue


And its not even that well done (Damian's voice).

----------


## dietrich

> And its not even that well done (Damian's voice).


I  know right. I'm not looking forward to the Supersons reunion.

----------


## dietrich

> Adult Damian with long hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/AtlantiSapphire


The little  pug-faced gremlin  grows up cute. I now want canon Damian to have long hair and  Talia exotic beauty

----------


## Jackalope89

Eh, not a fan of Damian having long hair.

----------


## dietrich

> Eh, not a fan of Damian having long hair.


I used to love the bald 666 Damian. There's something about a hero so badass he shaves his hair off. Very Spartan. but a few fan drawings have made me a fan of long haired Damian. It looks good. It's not very serious for a hardcore hero like Damian but I could see him rocking it in his early twenties then going for the shaved look when he's older.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Eh, not a fan of Damian having long hair.


at  least not like that he would have tied it up

----------


## adrikito

I liked Dick with long hair in animated series but with Damian...

I like the character with short hair. Like BEYOND DAMIAN.

Screen Shot  1001.jpg

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/genma26

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/Shu43246186

----------


## dietrich

If Bruce and Selina can drop everything and vacation then so can Dick and Damian



https://twitter.com/smahssa

----------


## Rac7d*

> If Bruce and Selina can drop everything and vacation then so can Dick and Damian
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/smahssa


Damian been kidnapped and ric don’t know theses people

----------


## Restingvoice

> I liked Dick with long hair in animated series but with Damian...
> 
> I like the character with short hair. Like BEYOND DAMIAN.
> 
> Screen Shot  1001.jpg


Same. I think this is the best look for adult Damian. Short practical haircut, tall like Bruce, and elegant Al Ghul clothing

----------


## Ansa

> I liked Dick with long hair in animated series but with Damian...
> 
> I like the character with short hair. Like BEYOND DAMIAN.
> 
> Screen Shot  1001.jpg


It's honestly my favourite look for adult Damian. I'm not a fan of most other versions we got over the years.

----------


## Jackalope89

> I liked Dick with long hair in animated series but with Damian...
> 
> I like the character with short hair. Like BEYOND DAMIAN.
> 
> Screen Shot  1001.jpg


See, this is a good Damian look. Should he decide to reform the League of Shadows/Assassins (or whatever they're called), this works very well. Though I prefer a Super Sons ending for him (and Jon). Two old farts entertaining their grandkids (or great-grandkids, hard to say) with stories of their youth.

----------


## Digifiend

DETECTIVE COMICS #1017
written by TOM TAYLOR
art by FERNANDO BLANCO
cover by TONY S. DANIEL
card stock variant cover by JOSHUA MIDDLETON
In the dead of winter, a child has gone missing from the Martha Wayne Orphanage in Gotham City...and the bearer of the Wayne family name is on the case. But to solve this mystery, Batman must turn to another bearer of the Wayne family name, his estranged son Damian, to hit the night skies as Batman and Robin once more. Can father and son put aside their differences to rescue the missing Miguel Flores? And what other dark turn is in store for the duo on their journey into the night? Don’t miss this special tale by guest writer Tom Taylor!
ON SALE 12.11.19

TEEN TITANS #37
written by ADAM GLASS
art and cover by BERNARD CHANG
variant cover by KHARY RANDOLPH
The identity of the Other is revealed at last! But what plans do they have for the Teen Titans? And what will happen to Crush now that she’s fully under Lobo’s control? Answers to all this and more inside a special story over a year in the making!
ON SALE 12.18.19

----------


## dietrich

> DETECTIVE COMICS #1017
> written by TOM TAYLOR
> art by FERNANDO BLANCO
> cover by TONY S. DANIEL
> card stock variant cover by JOSHUA MIDDLETON
> In the dead of winter, a child has gone missing from the Martha Wayne Orphanage in Gotham City...and the bearer of the Wayne family name is on the case. But to solve this mystery, Batman must turn to another bearer of the Wayne family name, his estranged son Damian, to hit the night skies as Batman and Robin once more. Can father and son put aside their differences to rescue the missing Miguel Flores? And what other dark turn is in store for the duo on their journey into the night? Dont miss this special tale by guest writer Tom Taylor!
> ON SALE 12.11.19
> 
> TEEN TITANS #37
> ...


Excited for both of these. So Bruce and Damian are estranged once again or still? I wish we had a better idea of the timeline. Won't be surprised if they fell out yet again following the events of King's Batman. 

Finally we get the answers to so many questions from this TT run.

----------


## dietrich

BATMAN TALES: ONCE UPON A CRIME TP
written by DEREK FRIDOLFS
art and cover by DUSTIN NGUYEN
Gotham City is filled with stories—of heroes and of villains, of police and criminals, of families both lost and found. But the enchanted short stories in Batman Tales are brought to life with a classic fairy-tale twist that will fill you with wonder. Once upon a crime in Gotham...
Damian Wayne dreams of becoming a real boy wonder—as long as he can avoid telling lies and making his nose grow.
Batman’s butler takes an unexpected trip through the looking glass and finds himself in a topsy-turvy world, for Alfred’s in Wonderland!
Gotham City Police Department detectives interrogate Gotham’s most dangerous criminals looking for the princess who stole the pea.
And Batman meets a snow queen who leads him on a dangerous quest.
Derek Fridolfs and Dustin Nguyen, the creative team behind Batman: Li’l Gotham, return to their Bat-roots—this time with a fairy-tale flair!
ON SALE 02.05.20
$9.99 US |FC |5.5” x 8”
192 PAGES
DC GRAPHIC NOVELS FOR KIDS
ISBN: 978-1-4012-8340-7



Also Damian's in BATMAN: ARKHAM: VICTOR ZSASZ TP
written by ALAN GRANT, DOUG MOENCH, KELLEY PUCKETT, DEVIN GRAYSON, JOHN LAYMAN, and others
art by NORM BREYFOGLE, DUSTIN NGUYEN, JIM BALENT, ROGER ROBINSON, CLIFF CHIANG, and others
cover by DUSTIN NGUYEN
No remorse, no mercy...just ruthless death: Victor Zsasz has long been one of Batman’s most formidable enemies, and now his most infamous stories have been collected! This volume includes Zsasz’s debut story arc and much more, including a never before published story by writer Devin Grayson and artist Roger Robinson! Collects Batman: Shadow of the Bat #1-4, *Batman: Streets of Gotham #10-11*, a story from Batman Chronicles #3, Batman: Batgirl #1, Detective Comics #815-816, a story from Detective Comics (2011) #18, Rogues Gallery #1, and an unpublished story intended for Batman: Gotham Knights #12!
ON SALE 02.05.20
$19.99 US | 264 PAGES
FC | ISBN: 978-1-4012-9897-5

I put this here since it has the Damian and Colin vs Zsasz.


INJUSTICE VS. MASTERS OF THE UNIVERSE TP
written by TIM SEELEY
art by FREDDIE E. WILLIAMS II
cover by TIM SEELEY
Batman recruits He-Man in the ultimate fight against Superman’s dictatorship on Earth! But as He-Man forms an alliance with the heroes of Injustice, his own home of Eternia faces a threat of its own in the form of Darkseid! Collects the six-issue crossover event!
ON SALE 01.01.20
$16.99 US | 160 PAGES
FC | ISBN: 978-1-4012-9540-0

----------


## king81992

The Other's silhouette looks really similar to Ric/Dick's Talon's form

----------


## Blue22

> DETECTIVE COMICS #1017
> written by TOM TAYLOR
> art by FERNANDO BLANCO
> cover by TONY S. DANIEL
> card stock variant cover by JOSHUA MIDDLETON
> In the dead of winter, a child has gone missing from the Martha Wayne Orphanage in Gotham City...and the bearer of the Wayne family name is on the case. But to solve this mystery, Batman must turn to another bearer of the Wayne family name, his estranged son Damian, to hit the night skies as Batman and Robin once more. Can father and son put aside their differences to rescue....


Colin, Colin, Colin, Colin, Colin...




> the missing Miguel Flores?


DAMN IT!

----------


## dietrich

> Colin, Colin, Colin, Colin, Colin...
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN IT!


Aah well if it helps Colin is in Once upon a Crime

----------


## dietrich

> The Other's silhouette looks really similar to Ric/Dick's Talon's form


Oh please NO!

----------


## Digifiend

> Excited for both of these. So Bruce and Damian are estranged once again or still? I wish we had a better idea of the timeline. Won't be surprised if they fell out yet again following the events of King's Batman. 
> 
> Finally we get the answers to so many questions from this TT run.


They've been estranged since just before Glass took over Teen Titans. I wonder if finally getting those answers means the book is almost over?

----------


## Rac7d*

> Oh please NO!


Is that even feasible?

----------


## Rac7d*

> They've been estranged since just before Glass took over Teen Titans. I wonder if finally getting those answers means the book is almost over?


Tim drake came into being becuase Batman needs a robin 
They have certainly reniged on that idea huh

----------


## Blue22

> They've been estranged since just before Glass took over Teen Titans. I wonder if finally getting those answers means the book is almost over?


They were estranged off panel. Then, for a while, it looked like they made up off panel.  Then they were estranged again. Now it looks like they're finally putting an end to that shit.

I swear, as much as I loved Rebirth, it was not kind to Bruce and his relationship with his family.




> Tim drake came into being becuase Batman needs a robin 
> They have certainly reniged on that idea huh


Pretty much. Even with both Damian and Tim kinda sharing the title, it's been years since Batman and Robin have actually been a team

----------


## king81992

> Is that even feasible?


Considering how DC seems to have an agenda against Dick's generation, Dick/Ric being the Other is very feasible.

----------


## Restingvoice

> Considering how DC seems to have an agenda against Dick's generation, Dick/Ric being the Other is very feasible.


I haven't been following TT so Idk what The Other did but Ric has to care first about what's happening there and at this point he doesn't.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I haven't been following TT so Idk what The Other did but Ric has to care first about what's happening there and at this point he doesn't.


Speaking of Some fans are speculating that Leviathan is Damian or an Adult Damian.

----------


## Jackalope89

> I haven't been following TT so Idk what The Other did but Ric has to care first about what's happening there and at this point he doesn't.


The Other is apparently a crime boss of some sort, but not openly like say, Penguin, Black Mask, and others like them. And also set up Jason Todd as the fall guy after a botched Teen Titans op ended up with their main lead dead and them almost crushed by a building.

Huh. Second time in a year that Damian thought Jason had betrayed the good guys. First with the Other, and then with Leviathan. First with Glass, then Bendis.

----------


## Arsenal

Glass still has yet to tell us what was in that stupid box

----------


## adrikito

Finally THE OTHER silhouette

Batman and Robin teaming again? PERFECT.

----------


## adrikito

TEEN TITANS 34 PREVIEW.

Someone Stole Djinn ring.

https://monkeysfightingrobots.co/exc...een-titans-34/

----------


## Restingvoice

> The Other is apparently a crime boss of some sort, but not openly like say, Penguin, Black Mask, and others like them. And also set up Jason Todd as the fall guy after a botched Teen Titans op ended up with their main lead dead and them almost crushed by a building.
> 
> Huh. Second time in a year that Damian thought Jason had betrayed the good guys. First with the Other, and then with Leviathan. First with Glass, then Bendis.


Yeah. Definitely not Ric. His character is a physically capable but mentally confused guy who just wants peace but people won't leave him alone so okay I'll be a vigilante I guess. He's mentally incapable of being a crime boss, and when I say incapable I don't mean he's disabled, he just wants to be left alone.

----------


## Katana500

I do quite like the new Teen Titans.

I hope after the Other is revealed and they inevitably beat whoever it is. The team starts to become friends rather than all being so suspicious and consistently almost falling apart like at the moment.

----------


## CPSparkles

> The Other is apparently a crime boss of some sort, but not openly like say, Penguin, Black Mask, and others like them. And also set up Jason Todd as the fall guy after a botched Teen Titans op ended up with their main lead dead and them almost crushed by a building.
> 
> Huh. Second time in a year that Damian thought Jason had betrayed the good guys. First with the Other, and then with Leviathan. First with Glass, then Bendis.


Both excellent Damian writers who have shown they know the character very well. Both have Damian acting like he doesn't have a single cell. Like he's just started heroing. Doesn't know the 1st thing about investigating or analysis. Not to mention that both have Damian's thoughts and views on Jason miraculous change. Suddenly it's like Damian rates him even nearly as highly as Grayson.

I'm sick of Damian acting stupid for Plot

----------


## adrikito

I am enjoying the New Teen Titans too. I liked the preview.

----------


## dietrich

> Speaking of Some fans are speculating that Leviathan is Damian or an Adult Damian.


Yeah I saw those. Some do make a lot of sense and I know bendis has left us lots of clues but I've never looked into them. I'm not keen to play bendis' mystery. An adult Damian from the future seems m ore likely especially with the Kamandi clues and now Damian's links with Legion.

Damian's interest in Manhunter's tech is suspicious as well.

----------


## dietrich

> TEEN TITANS 34 PREVIEW.
> 
> Someone Stole Djinn ring.
> 
> https://monkeysfightingrobots.co/exc...een-titans-34/


Crush really is a problem. I don't know whether to be offended with how she is written. She is beastly to men. I hope that is not some cos she's a lesbian BS
Djinn loses her ring so many times it's a wonder she's lived this long and managed to hold on to it.

I don't care what some say about this run all I see is my boy Damian  sacrificing to make the world a better place

----------


## dietrich

> Both excellent Damian writers who have shown they know the character very well. Both have Damian acting like he doesn't have a single cell. Like he's just started heroing. Doesn't know the 1st thing about investigating or analysis. *Not to mention that both have Damian's thoughts and views on Jason miraculous change. Suddenly it's like Damian rates him even nearly as highly as Grayson.*
> 
> I'm sick of Damian acting stupid for Plot


That was so strange and cringe. Damian would never say that. I don't know what he thinks about Jason but I doubt it's any of that. Someone like Dick or Bruce he might view them that way but he would never voice it.

I get that any character can be written OCC or used as a plot device but it being these two writers rubs me the wrong way.
Bendis has done nothing but troll Damian fans and mock Damian since he arrived at DC so I wasn't expected good things at all

----------


## Ansa

> Speaking of Some fans are speculating that Leviathan is Damian or an Adult Damian.


I remember people speculating that the Arkham Knight might be an older version of Damian before the reveal, people think Damian might be Omega in Last Knight on Earth, people believe Damian might be Leviathan, some guys even thought Damian was the new leader of the league of assassins in Young Justice Outsiders episode 6 even though we saw him as a baby in the same damn episode. I'm still waiting for the theory that Bane is actually working for Damian in King's run, the kid must be behind everything XD

----------


## Ansa

> DETECTIVE COMICS #1017
> written by TOM TAYLOR
> art by FERNANDO BLANCO
> cover by TONY S. DANIEL
> card stock variant cover by JOSHUA MIDDLETON
> In the dead of winter, a child has gone missing from the Martha Wayne Orphanage in Gotham City...and the bearer of the Wayne family name is on the case. But to solve this mystery, Batman must turn to another bearer of the Wayne family name, his estranged son Damian, to hit the night skies as Batman and Robin once more. Can father and son put aside their differences to rescue the missing Miguel Flores? And what other dark turn is in store for the duo on their journey into the night?


Sounds like Bruce needs a child to infiltrate something or what do you think Bruce will need specifically Damian's help for?

----------


## dietrich

> Sounds like Bruce needs a child to infiltrate something or what do you think Bruce will need specifically Damian's help for?


Yep. Sounds like undercover Damian. I'm excited for this. Taylor writes a good Damian.

----------


## dietrich

Son of Batman



https://twitter.com/02png




https://twitter.com/drawingcookie1

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/wasabitea_




https://twitter.com/peeplesart

----------


## adrikito

I knew it. The traitor is
*
TT 34 SPOILERS*
*spoilers:*
Roundhouse. As I said he need more development than Djinn and Crush
He even knew how avoid Damian interrogation methods. I was expecting this after that.

*end of spoilers*

Black Mask told that THE OTHER was someone powerful, maybe with magic powers..

*spoilers:*

Maybe he promised him resurrect his sister
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Blue22

I've never been so happy about the reveal of a traitor lol

Partly because I'm happy about who it is. But mostly because I'm happy it wasn't *spoilers:*
Djinn or Crush
*end of spoilers*

----------


## CPSparkles

That was a unexpected.

----------


## adrikito

Watching Damian interrogating the Traitor I was expecting this and because I suspected before from this character..

----------


## Rac7d*

> That was a unexpected.


was it,  he was the  one member fans never clicked with , I only ever appreciated their nationality keeping up with this diverse team. I am down for them being expelled and Jackson Hyde or Red Arrow returning to the team.

----------


## CPSparkles

> was it,  he was the  one member fans never clicked with , I only ever appreciated their nationality keeping up with this diverse team. I am down for them being expelled and Jackson Hyde or Red Arrow returning to the team.


That's why I thought it wasn't him. It seemed too obvious. i was expecting Glass to try to trick us.  Oh well as much as I like Roundhouse I like the others better.

----------


## adrikito

Congratulation for the 200th page damian

Damian birthday.jpg

----------


## Blue22

> That's why I thought it wasn't him. It seemed too obvious. i was expecting Glass to try to trick us.  Oh well as much as I like Roundhouse I like the others better.


*spoilers:*
No. Crush and Djinn were too obvious (especially Crush. Good Lord, they REALLY wanted you to think it was her). That just left Billy or Emiko.
*end of spoilers*

----------


## dietrich

I thought it was Djinn.

----------


## Rac7d*

> I thought it was Djinn.


She was the obvious choice, but her relationship with crush is saving her

----------


## dietrich

Congratulations on 200 pages. Here's lots of Fan art





https://twitter.com/PotatoGrayson

----------


## dietrich

A new one by Jorge Jimenez

If you see this boy running like this towards you, you better know how to fly..




https://twitter.com/JorgeJimenezArt




https://twitter.com/NormRapmund

----------


## dietrich

Damian Al Ghul





https://twitter.com/gothamtwinks


Batman 666 

 

Casting the spell to exchange his soul for Gotham. Gaining immortality. Now He watches over his Father's City forever.

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/ivokiku


*I didn't notice the Homage to Peter J Tomasi in Yasmine Putri's Harley and SuperSons DCeased Variant*








Very cool to see two of his creations on the a cover.

----------


## dietrich

Damian and Jason



Damian




https://twitter.com/ivokiku





https://twitter.com/ichijiku3105

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/eksxm



https://twitter.com/saichich

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/_Sae0000

----------


## dietrich

Dick Grayson (Batman), Damian Wayne (Robin) and Cass

Batman: Gates of Gotham #3

By Dustin Nguyen

----------


## dietrich

Damian and Jarro



https://twitter.com/akamayura





https://twitter.com/e_noeno

----------


## dietrich

This striking Piece by Gleason

----------


## Blue22

Damn, I miss the Tomasi/Gleason duo on Batman. So much.

----------


## CPSparkles

Thanks for all the wonderful art @Dietrich and congratulations Damian thread on 200 pages.

The life and times of Damian Wayne



https://twitter.com/TheWolvesDen25

----------


## CPSparkles

> Damn, I miss the Tomasi/Gleason duo on Batman. So much.


I miss them too. Bummed when Gleason went to marvel cos that means no more lobbying for Robin Son of Batman Chapters 2 and 3.

On the other hand Damian has gained some more creator fan who are doing or trying to persuade editorial to do exciting things with him.

Kelly and Langzing 
Priest
Tom Taylor I'm looking forward to his Tec story with Damian and Bruce. He writes a good Damian and a very human Bruce

----------


## CPSparkles

> Damian Al Ghul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/gothamtwinks
> 
> 
> ...


I love the Batman666 one especially with Alfred.

also like all the art of magical Damian. He is after all able to cast spells. That'[s one thing I appreciate about Batman #77 even though we weren't shown how he got the wand I like that we already saw Damian pulling this move foreshadowed in Batman #34

----------


## Rac7d*

> I love the Batman666 one especially with Alfred.
> 
> also like all the art of magical Damian. He is after all able to cast spells. That'[s one thing I appreciate about Batman #77 even though we weren't shown how he got the wand I like that we already saw Damian pulling this move foreshadowed in Batman #34


I don’t approve of his recklessness

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian snapchat

----------


## CPSparkles

> I don’t approve of his recklessness


He wasn't reckless. He was the exact opposite. He came prepared.
Or are you talking about 666? I'm not sure giving his eternal soul in exchange for the millions of people in Gotham is reckless. Gotham meant the world to his father and Dick.
Not to mention how much his father's allies gave to keep the city safe. It means a lot to all of them and he wanted to ensure it wasn't all in vain. 

In that verse the people who meant the world to him Bruce and Dick died protecting Gotham so I don't see it as reckless I view it as a heroic sacrifice though a sad one.
It was a noble move.

That why I hated Tynion's attempt at tainting it by attempting to graft TOT on to it. Pathetic.

----------


## CPSparkles

> This striking Piece by Gleason


Aah all the little details in this picture  :Smile:  it's even got their paper boat

----------


## dietrich

> Damn, I miss the Tomasi/Gleason duo on Batman. So much.


I miss them too. Just like Morrison and Quitely and Morrison and Kurbert. Tomasi and Gleason are such a memorable pair. And both writers on their Batman and Robin runs have been paired with artist that do haunting and unique art that isn't necessarily pretty but expressive.

It takes a lot to create a masterpiece when paired with divisive art which speaks to the calibre of writing in those volumes and RSOB, Superman Reborn, Batman Inc etc.

----------


## dietrich

> Damian snapchat


Damian snapchats Drake lol

----------


## dietrich

> He wasn't reckless. He was the exact opposite. He came prepared.
> Or are you talking about 666? I'm not sure giving his eternal soul in exchange for the millions of people in Gotham is reckless. Gotham meant the world to his father and Dick.
> Not to mention how much his father's allies gave to keep the city safe. It means a lot to all of them and he wanted to ensure it wasn't all in vain. 
> 
> In that verse the people who meant the world to him Bruce and Dick died protecting Gotham so I don't see it as reckless I view it as a heroic sacrifice though a sad one.
> It was a noble move.
> 
> That why I hated Tynion's attempt at tainting it by attempting to graft TOT on to it. Pathetic.


Spoken for truth. It irritated me no end that Tynion tried that shit. B**ch go create your own work don't try to add your arse of a story on  Morrison's. And it was such a weak attempt. He didn't even attempt to fuse them together so you end up with contradictions between the original and the addition. All in an attempt to make the character you're writing look good and everyone else look bad but it comes off making Tim look like the biggest dumbass and lays the ground work for Tim shitting on everything batman loved and fought for.

Why why why would you blow up Gotham in the hopes that you might kill a character who can't die? If Tim was ignorant of that piece of info then why oh would he blow up part of Gotham to kill a teenager?

Pathetic

----------


## dietrich

Demons Head



WIP





https://twitter.com/_Sae0000

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/mori_YJ2

----------


## dietrich

I'm really glad with the revelations of batman #78. I fully thought they were going to go with the Damian as scapegoat route [they might still do. I still don't trust King] but that was a good save though it made Bruce look like a horny coward and an idiot.

Why send your kid to take on people who've handed you arse on multiple occasions? 

However the fact that this plan seemed to just involve Alfred and Damian continues the theme that's been running through Rebirth and King's Batman. The only ones that matter are Alfred and the blood child. Which I don't like at all. 

The concept of family being a lot more than blood is one that has always been a part of Batman. It's part of what I enjoy the most about the family. It's a significant part of Dick and Damian's dynamic. What makes em so special. Damian was rejected by his blood and made family by one who was adopted by his father.

So nice save but I still hate it.

On TT now that we know the traitor I hope we get to find out the truth about the brainwashing idea. I don't mind Damian having a prison or being brutal. I don't mind him manipulating and lying.  I do mind him imposing his will on to others. That should be something a character with his background should never do.

He has experience of what it's like to have another take over your will. He has been a puppet so he shouldn't ever wish that on others. I get that it's difficult watching a planet die. It's difficult following your fathers methods when you know that Metal and it's aftermath are all his fault but I hope it turns out that the idea to brainwash those baddies wasn't Damian's.

----------


## Ansa

> However the fact that this plan seemed to just involve Alfred and Damian continues the theme that's been running through Rebirth and King's Batman. The only ones that matter are Alfred and the blood child. Which I don't like at all. 
> 
> The concept of family being a lot more than blood is one that has always been a part of Batman. It's part of what I enjoy the most about the family. It's a significant part of Dick and Damian's dynamic. What makes em so special. Damian was rejected by his blood and made family by one who was adopted by his father.


Hmmm, I 100% agree that dc trying to erase the importance of adopted families needs to stop immediatly, Bruce adopting orphans is one of his most endearing qualtities, but when it comes to Damian being more valued because he is the blood son... idk. I always got the feeling that dc tried to get rid of the batfamily for some time now (erasing the adoptions, changing origin stories, breaking the family apart over and over again and never properly bringing them back together again,...) and the only reason Damian was spared was, well being related to Bruce by blood is kinda a core trait of his character. It's hard to get rid of that (Deathstroke vs Batman proved how ridiculous that idea is) and so while Damian rarely appears together with his father anymore, Bruce gets to tell people, yeah sure I love my son, he's really important to me and stuff, so Bruce doesn't look too terrible but they don't have to actually include the relationship in a Batman book.

The only recent proper Batman and Robin team up I can think of is the Arkham Knight arc written by Tomasi. They do appear together in Event Leviathan, but Bendis has no idea who he's writing so it doesn't count in my book. They appeared as a team in Superman a few times which was also written by Tomasi.
Don't get me wrong, Snyder making Damian the first thing Bruce thought of when Clark asked him what could motivate him to save the universe during metal or Damian being the first thing Bruce wanted Thomas to know about during the button is awesome, but a good father doesn't just tell people that he loves his children (while they are absent may I add) but interacts with them. A good parent takes care of of their well-being. A good parent invests time and effort into his relationships with his children. We haven't seen Bruce attempting to do any of this on a regular basis in forever, not even for Damian.

----------


## dietrich

> Hmmm, I 100% agree that dc trying to erase the importance of adopted families needs to stop immediatly, Bruce adopting orphans is one of his most endearing qualtities, but when it comes to Damian being more valued because he is the blood son... idk. I always got the feeling that dc tried to get rid of the batfamily for some time now (erasing the adoptions, changing origin stories, breaking the family apart over and over again and never properly bringing them back together again,...) and the only reason Damian was spared was, well being related to Bruce by blood is kinda a core trait of his character. It's hard to get rid of that (Deathstroke vs Batman proved how ridiculous that idea is) and so while Damian rarely appears together with his father anymore, Bruce gets to tell people, yeah sure I love my son, he's really important to me and stuff, so Bruce doesn't look too terrible but they don't have to actually include the relationship in a Batman book.
> 
> The only recent proper Batman and Robin team up I can think of is the Arkham Knight arc written by Tomasi. They do appear together in Event Leviathan, but Bendis has no idea who he's writing so it doesn't count in my book. They appeared as a team in Superman a few times which was also written by Tomasi.
> Don't get me wrong, Snyder making Damian the first thing Bruce thought of when Clark asked him what could motivate him to save the universe during metal or Damian being the first thing Bruce wanted Thomas to know about during the button is awesome, but a good father doesn't just tell people that he loves his children (while they are absent may I add) but interacts with them. A good parent takes care of of their well-being. A good parent invests time and effort into his relationships with his children. We haven't seen Bruce attempting to do any of this on a regular basis in forever, not even for Damian.


Well according to King they are only soldiers.

DC doesn't like those kind of stories as Tomasi found out on Superman. They like action and plenty of it. Plus Batman must be overloaded with angst.
Do comics in general care bout families? I don't read Marvel so I don't know if a lot of them are allowed families but I can only think of a handful of DC heroes in publication who have families that feature in the comics.

----------


## dietrich

Bat bros



https://drawing-cookie.tumblr.com

----------


## dietrich

Damian




Damian and Tim





https://yumi0626.tumblr.com

----------


## Ansa

> Well according to King they are only soldiers.
> 
> DC doesn't like those kind of stories as Tomasi found out on Superman. They like action and plenty of it. Plus Batman must be overloaded with angst.
> Do comics in general care bout families? I don't read Marvel so I don't know if a lot of them are allowed families but I can only think of a handful of DC heroes in publication who have families that feature in the comics.


Yeah, that might be true. I remember a lot of people loving Batman 70 because Bruce one punched a bunch of criminals. If that is all it takes to impress people I want to be a writer at dc comics. I was just bored and disappointed that this was apparently the only thing King could come up with after months of the boring Knightmares arc.

Bruce thinking of the batfamily only as his soldiers is so wrong on so many levels, I don't even know where to begin.

----------


## dietrich

> Yeah, that might be true. I remember a lot of people loving Batman 70 because Bruce one punched a bunch of criminals. If that is all it takes to impress people I want to be a writer at dc comics. I was just bored and disappointed that this was apparently the only thing King could come up with after months of the boring Knightmares arc.
> 
> Bruce thinking of the batfamily only as his soldiers is so wrong on so many levels, I don't even know where to begin.


Bruce dressing his kids in bright colours to fight rather than employing trained adults is already so questionable but to add that he views them as soldiers....

The thing is that while King put that in an issue of his Batman I don't think that's what he thinks. At least not when you look at past interviews or even his recent twitter Q&A [from yesterday no less]

Another case of King twisting the character to suit the story he wants to write.

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

SuperSons




https://twitter.com/SdimoBakto





https://twitter.com/akkiyamia

----------


## dietrich

Dick and Damian According to reports Damian might be getting his best bro back soon



https://twitter.com/akkiyamia

----------


## dietrich

Supersons Before





https://twitter.com/drawingcookie1



After




https://twitter.com/DarkoLafuente

----------


## Fergus

Alfred at Damian's grave

----------


## Fergus

> Dick and Damian *According to reports Damian might be getting his best bro back soon*
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/akkiyamia


He is? When ? Do you have a source please?

----------


## Arsenal

Dick’s supposably coming back in Tynion’s Batman run sometime in 2020.

----------


## Fergus

> Dick’s supposably coming back in Tynion’s Batman run sometime in 2020.


Thanks mate. Still excited even with Tynion writing. I hope they make is a big deal though with it being handled in another character's title I doubt it.

----------


## Arsenal

> Thanks mate. Still excited even with Tynion writing. I hope they make is a big deal though with it being handled in another character's title I doubt it.


There’s been speculation (based on a King interview/quote I think) about 2020 having some kind of big Bat event so it’s possible that Dick’s return could be connected to that.

----------


## Blue22

> Supersons Before
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/drawingcookie1
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> ...


First pic is adorable. Second is a cursed image and must be exorcised!




> Dick and Damian According to reports Damian might be getting his best bro back soon
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/akkiyamia


But I wonder if they'll remember Dick is his best bro. Nobody seemed to during all this Ric nonsense so far. 

Honestly, since Damian and Bruce haven't been the best of partners for the past couple of years, I'd be cool with him becoming a regular in Nightwing. Now that the Piccolo is coming back, give him his Gohan again.

----------


## dietrich

Damian as he prepares to face off against Zsasz Streets of Gotham





https://twitter.com/drawingcookie1


Damian is so hardcore his lollies have razor blades [probably]





https://twitter.com/glitter_dc

----------


## dietrich

> First pic is adorable. Second is a cursed image and must be exorcised!
> 
> 
> But I wonder if they'll remember Dick is his best bro. Nobody seemed to during all this Ric nonsense so far. 
> 
> Honestly, since Damian and Bruce haven't been the best of partners for the past couple of years, I'd be cool with him becoming a regular in Nightwing. Now that the Piccolo is coming back, give him his Gohan again.


I hope we do get to see not just Dick and Damian but Dick having special moments with everyone. I want Damian, Bruce, Alfred and Babs to have some personal time where they address what he's been through and all their feels.

I want them to let him know how much they missed him and how everything fell apart without him.

I need explanations on why they didn't visit regularly. maybe Damian was too scared to face a Dick Grayson who doesn't remember him. Didn't want to experience being rejected by him?

While I love their partnerships I feel that DC needs to focus on getting Dick and the Nightwing title in order. Getting him back to where he was before. Dick's been away now he's back I don't think he needs any other character sharing his spotlight. Especially one like Damian who tends to hog attention.

I don't think Nightwing fans will like that.

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/YTaOfAqWqOMgvch

----------


## CPSparkles

DickBats won't let Ra's have Damian. 










https://twitter.com/dopingues

----------


## CPSparkles

> First pic is adorable. Second is a cursed image and must be exorcised!
> 
> 
> But I wonder if they'll remember Dick is his best bro. Nobody seemed to during all this Ric nonsense so far. 
> 
> Honestly, since Damian and Bruce haven't been the best of partners for the past couple of years, I'd be cool with him becoming a regular in Nightwing. Now that the Piccolo is coming back, give him his Gohan again.


I'm more than ready for some Dd interactions. They've both had a bad time of late now I'm ready for some good times.

I hope Didio is being sincere. I hope DC really does have some plans for Nightwing. 

I also like Damian and Bruce. I'm a fan of both their father/son and Batman/Robin dynamic They were excellent in Tmnt/Batman and so funny in Tec.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Damian as he prepares to face off against Zsasz Streets of Gotham
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/drawingcookie1
> 
> 
> ...


This one with the Razor lollipop is cool.
I mean they both are cool but that one is extra cool.

----------


## dietrich

> DickBats won't let Ra's have Damian. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like DickBats casual leaning pose.
Ra's you old goat. Damian disowned you and ur LOA. Why do you think he returned to Gotham? To be a hero.
To make the world in a different way. The Batman and Robin way.

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/02png

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/02png

----------


## dietrich

One more from 02png. This artist does some of the most captivating Robins art out there especially Damian and Jason.



https://twitter.com/02png

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/_Sae0000

----------


## CPSparkles

> https://twitter.com/02png


Blonde Damian.  So this what Damian looks like in King's future  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CPSparkles

With Damian only appearing in one monthly on-going I'm now feeling the wait between issues. Rebirth spoilt us.

----------


## Rac7d*

> With Damian only appearing in one monthly on-going I'm now feeling the wait between issues. Rebirth spoilt us.


Right supersons  and TT alternating and the occasional Guest appearance in Nightwing

Rebirth started out really good.

I want Another Batman and Robin, title, but  they are focused on the Bat/Cat angle, so I guess bruce and Damian will stay estrangedm until selena gets pregnant and Damian has to reconcile in order to take care of his little sister

----------


## dietrich

> Right supersons  and TT alternating and the occasional Guest appearance in Nightwing
> 
> Rebirth started out really good.
> 
> I want Another Batman and Robin, title, but  they are focused on the Bat/Cat angle, so I guess bruce and Damian will stay estrangedm until selena gets pregnant and Damian has to reconcile in order to take care of his little sister


Nah Selina's got the baby covered it's not like she's got a job. This is her chance to be a responsible adult.

I would want to see Damian and the baby interact when she gets older but by then he'll be much older as well so it wouldn't be so interesting. I don't see them letting Selina have a baby that ages normally. I mean Didio keeps wanting to kill Dick cos Batman needs to stay young. Why would he allow Bruce and Selina to have a normal baby? Though i would like to see Selina pregnant. With no Alfred around it's going to be tough.


I'm looking forward to Taylor writing Bruce and Damian in Tec. Tynion seems to be doing filler. Focusing on the vehicles, Selina and other stuff. It's a bad day for the batfamily when the Bat mobiles are being given more page space than them but at least Dick is coming back so that's something

----------


## dietrich

Damian, Jason and Titus



https://twitter.com/smahssa






https://twitter.com/e_noeno

----------


## dietrich

Damian Al Ghul







https://twitter.com/moon115115

----------


## dietrich

Pokemon





Supersons Pokemon





Shazam and Supersons Pokemon




https://twitter.com/0yongyong0tata

----------


## dietrich

Damian from batman/TMNt








https://twitter.com/zatou_79ha

----------


## Blue22

> Pokemon


Hmmm...I get what they were going for but I don't know if Damian's team would be that Bat heavy. I feel like each Batfam member would definitely have at least one bat Pokemon. But Damian....

- Talonflame
- Houndoom
- Miltank
- Glameow (or Litten)
- Dragonite (or Charizard)
- Noibat

Jon with a Pikachu is freakin perfect though. I'd expect nothing but the purest of pokemon from him XD

----------


## dietrich

> Hmmm...I get what they were going for but I don't know if Damian's team would be that Bat heavy. I feel like each Batfam member would definitely have at least one bat Pokemon. But Damian....
> 
> - Talonflame
> - Houndoom
> - Miltank
> - Glameow (or Litten)
> - Dragonite (or Charizard)
> - Noibat
> 
> Jon with a Pikachu is freakin perfect though. I'd expect nothing but the purest of pokemon from him XD


I confess I don't really know Pokemon's but I do agree that Damian would go for a variety of them.

----------


## Rac7d*

Is the final supersons this week?

----------


## Mosameen

> Is the final supersons this week?


Supersons last and final issue was in August my friend.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Supersons last and final issue was in August my friend.


Not the title, their last hurrah before Jon goes into the future forevermore

----------


## Nine Crocodile

> Not the title, their last hurrah before Jon goes into the future forevermore


I think that's Superman #16. Newsarama says it comes out next week.

----------


## Korath

Damian as Batman in this week DCeased : https://www.cbr.com/exclusive-deceased-5-preview-ivy/

----------


## Blue22

*spoilers:*
Okay good. I was afraid they all died in the last issue.Wow. Even Clark and Diana made it out okay. Atom ain't shit xD 
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Jackalope89

> Damian as Batman in this week DCeased : https://www.cbr.com/exclusive-deceased-5-preview-ivy/


Still nothing on Jason (at least from the preview). 

But Damian taking over makes sense in this place at least.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Nah Selina's got the baby covered it's not like she's got a job. This is her chance to be a responsible adult.
> 
> I would want to see Damian and the baby interact when she gets older but by then he'll be much older as well so it wouldn't be so interesting. I don't see them letting Selina have a baby that ages normally. I mean Didio keeps wanting to kill Dick cos Batman needs to stay young. Why would he allow Bruce and Selina to have a normal baby? Though i would like to see Selina pregnant. With no Alfred around it's going to be tough.
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to Taylor writing Bruce and Damian in Tec. Tynion seems to be doing filler. Focusing on the vehicles, Selina and other stuff. It's a bad day for the batfamily when the Bat mobiles are being given more page space than them but at least Dick is coming back so that's something


I am curious to if this Selina would, she already accepted that she will be number 2 in Bruce’s life but a baby

----------


## Restingvoice

> Damian as Batman in this week DCeased : https://www.cbr.com/exclusive-deceased-5-preview-ivy/


OMG a short Batman that's adorable

----------


## sifighter

> Not the title, their last hurrah before Jon goes into the future forevermore


Looks like Jons bringing his old friend back with him, also Id say this doesnt bode well for the current Teen Titans run. Though I do admit Im cool with Supersons adventuring in the far future. 

https://www.cbr.com/damian-wayne-leg...s-time-travel/

----------


## Rac7d*

> Looks like Jon’s bringing his old friend back with him, also I’d say this doesn’t bode well for the current Teen Titans run. Though I do admit I’m cool with Supersons adventuring in the far future. 
> 
> https://www.cbr.com/damian-wayne-leg...s-time-travel/


But their adventure were contained before, how will their work with titans and Batman titles

----------


## Blue22

> Looks like Jon’s bringing his old friend back with him, also I’d say this doesn’t bode well for the current Teen Titans run. Though I do admit I’m cool with Supersons adventuring in the far future. 
> 
> https://www.cbr.com/damian-wayne-leg...s-time-travel/


You know that should make me happy...but it doesn't. Not just because I don't like this new version of Jon (though I'd be lying if I said that wasn't a big factor). This just...doesn't really feel right anymore.

----------


## Rac7d*

> You know that should make me happy...but it doesn't. Not just because I don't like this new version of Jon (though I'd be lying if I said that wasn't a big factor). This just...doesn't really feel right anymore.


Tomsai is not on it

----------


## Frontier

> Looks like Jon’s bringing his old friend back with him, also I’d say this doesn’t bode well for the current Teen Titans run. Though I do admit I’m cool with Supersons adventuring in the far future. 
> 
> https://www.cbr.com/damian-wayne-leg...s-time-travel/


Considering Bendis' issues with Damian's voice, I'm not sure how comfortable I feel with this.

----------


## Jackalope89

> Considering Bendis' issues with Damian's voice, I'm not sure how comfortable I feel with this.


Considering Bendis' issues with Jon and Damian, I know I'm not comfortable with this.

And this was a quote from Bendis in an interview;



> We saw a bit of it in Superman, but are we going to see more of Jon's lost years with Jor-El?
> 
> Yes. What I don't want to do is keep pushing that button but, when it's very story-effective, 100 percent. There are quite a few missing chapters in there and, may I just say, the most interesting stuff is the time when he was on Earth-3 not fighting the Crime Syndicate but just surviving. He says he was there for quite a while just helping people and I think that's probably Jon's most interesting missing chapter.* I think that's when he grew the fuck up.*


https://www.cbr.com/interview-brian-...es-millennium/

----------


## Astralabius

> Considering Bendis' issues with Jon and Damian, I know I'm not comfortable with this.
> 
> And this was a quote from Bendis in an interview;
> 
> 
> https://www.cbr.com/interview-brian-...es-millennium/


But most people didn't want Jon to "grow the fuck up". At least not like this.

----------


## dietrich

> But most people didn't want Jon to "grow the fuck up". At least not like this.


He knows. He just doesn't care which is why he's so brazen with his words.

----------


## dietrich

> Damian as Batman in this week DCeased : https://www.cbr.com/exclusive-deceased-5-preview-ivy/


Ahh That's adorable. Now lets hope Damian helps in some way.

----------


## dietrich

> Considering Bendis' issues with Damian's voice, I'm not sure how comfortable I feel with this.


Considering how he doesn't seem to rate Damian he's set about using him a bit and giving him an awful lot of dialogue. Leviathan is absurd how Damian just never seems to shut up.

----------


## dietrich

This is who you are








https://twitter.com/02png

----------


## dietrich

Batman Robin and Pizza






https://twitter.com/clotdrawing

----------


## dietrich

SuperSons




https://twitter.com/drawingcookie1





https://twitter.com/GENTA_taki

----------


## dietrich

Dick and Damian





https://twitter.com/BaoshanKaro


Damian Al Ghul



https://twitter.com/mori_YJ2

----------


## adrikito

dc dceased Batman  Damian wayne.jpg

damian batman

----------


## adrikito

> Looks like Jons bringing his old friend back with him, also Id say this doesnt bode well for the current Teen Titans run. Though I do admit Im cool with Supersons adventuring in the far future. 
> 
> https://www.cbr.com/damian-wayne-leg...s-time-travel/


BENDIS AND DAMIAN... Legion of superheroes.. bah... Ignore them..  :Mad: 


BAD FOR THE TT??  I should not be surprised about this.. THE OTHER is almost here.. Without him Goodbye GLASS TT..  :Frown:  

*I HOPE SEE HIM IN ONE BATMAN RUN AGAIN*




> Damian is coming back with the Legion as well -- that's a time travel thing -- but, other than that, there's not going to be a whole lot."


Bendis is not saying here that he will be here during few time?  :Confused:

----------


## Konja7

> Bendis is not saying here that he will be here during few time?


I think Bendis is speaking about time travel shtick. There won't a whole lot of that. 

*"We're not going to be doing a lot of time travel or a time-travel shtick," explained Bendis. "The best Legion stories are about them just being in the moment, and I know we go back and forth a lot and, yes, Damian is coming back with the Legion as well -- that's a time travel thing -- but, other than that, there's not going to be a whole lot."*

----------


## adrikito

I hope that Damian is only included in 1 issue with the legion... I don´t want to heard BAD NEWS about him for BENDIS FAULT if he includes him in that comic during long time.

I am with FRONTIER. I don´t feel confortable with Bendis and less after see BENDIS calling him DAMIEN.

*I HOPE SEE HIM RETURNING TO THE BATMAN COMICS.. Because I think that RIC is still here. right?*

----------


## Blue22

Yeah, honestly, I've kinda given up hope for Super Sons (it was great while it lasted though) and I have zero interest in seeing Damian with the Legion. So just bring the Batfamily back together already. Give Batman his Robin again. Bring Dick back. Make Bruce realize that his flakey catwife shouldn't take priority over the people who _didn't_ leave him.

----------


## Jackalope89

> Yeah, honestly, I've kinda given up hope for Super Sons (it was great while it lasted though) and I have zero interest in seeing Damian with the Legion. So just bring the Batfamily back together already. Give Batman his Robin again. Bring Dick back. Make Bruce realize that his flakey catwife shouldn't take priority over the people who _didn't_ leave him.


And to _trust_ others when they ask for it (Jason Todd) instead of punching them first, trying to drop them in Arkham second, and no questions asked at all.

----------


## dietrich

Damian as Batman in DCeased in just one issue has been a better hero and a better Batman than Bruce has been in King's 3 year run.

*spoilers:*
 Speaking of King's awful 'hero' , his back in Gotham and it seems he knew Damian was going to be captured. He expected him to be held hostage. 
He predicted that Thomas was going to be asked to kill Damian. Was he betting on Thomas being asked to kill Damian will lead to the old dude betraying Bane? We'll have to wait and see. 
*end of spoilers*

----------


## dietrich

In batman/TMNT we had this awesome moment. Take note Batman writers

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/RichieQie





https://twitter.com/Mister_Walsh

----------


## RedBird

> In batman/TMNT we had this awesome moment. Take note Batman writers


Darn, I can't pick this up till next week, but this is the best kind of spoiler.  :Big Grin: 


Considering Tynion will BE the next Batman writer, I'm sure he has taken note  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Its the one single aspect of his upcoming run that I'm not too worried about. Whether he delivers a good or bad Batman tale is of course up in the air, but at the very least its obvious he GETS the core theme of family that has been part of Batman and Bruce Wayne for years. Honestly the batfam dont even have to ever show up in his run, (although some Batman and Robin stuff would be nice) as long as Tynion doesnt present Bruce as being either outright abusive, violent or horribly neglectful to his family, friends and allies, then he is all good. 
The bar is literally on the floor.

----------


## RedBird

> Damian as Batman in DCeased in just one issue has been a better hero and a better Batman than Bruce has been in King's 3 year run.


Anything interesting you can put in spoiler tags? 
Like I said, I cant pick up my comics till next week  :Frown:

----------


## Blue22

*spoilers:*
Damian talks Ivy into letting people seek refuge in her Gotham Jungle. He's... surprisingly diplomatic, actually. He had to be the one to tell Ollie and Dinah not to hurt the plants.

The issue as a whole was really good though....the ending....if everyone wasn't fucked after last issue, they're definitely fucked now. First they lose Luthor, Martian Manhunter, and Flash. Now Superman is infected. And part of me actually thought we'd get a somewhat happy ending xD

On the upside, with Lois narrating, she might at least survive.

*end of spoilers*

----------


## Restingvoice

> *spoilers:*
>  Speaking of King's awful 'hero' , his back in Gotham and it seems he knew Damian was going to be captured. He expected him to be held hostage. 
> He predicted that Thomas was going to be asked to kill Damian. Was he betting on Thomas being asked to kill Damian will lead to the old dude betraying Bane? We'll have to wait and see. 
> *end of spoilers*


That's the kinda choice in Detroit Become Human that will result where your human partner gets angry at you the android for treating him like statistics and probabilities.

----------


## Astralabius

> *spoilers:*
>  Speaking of King's awful 'hero' , his back in Gotham and it seems he knew Damian was going to be captured. He expected him to be held hostage. 
> He predicted that Thomas was going to be asked to kill Damian. Was he betting on Thomas being asked to kill Damian will lead to the old dude betraying Bane? We'll have to wait and see. 
> *end of spoilers*


What if instead of asking Thomas to do it Bane would have gone down there to kill him? He was the one who broke Alfred's neck after all. This plan is so dumb. Why is everyone in this run so dumb?

----------


## Pohzee

> In batman/TMNT we had this awesome moment. Take note Batman writers


Of exactly what not to do.

----------


## adrikito

> Yeah, honestly, I've kinda given up hope for Super Sons (it was great while it lasted though) and I have zero interest in seeing Damian with the Legion. So just bring the Batfamily back together already. Give Batman his Robin again. Bring Dick back. Make Bruce realize that his flakey catwife shouldn't take priority over the people who _didn't_ leave him.


We need the true batman.. If some people continues obsessed with the BATCAT then..

Make DICK GRAYSON return to his BATMAN ROLE and Damian as his robin again..

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/nuu__t





https://twitter.com/e_noeno

----------


## dietrich

SuperSons





https://twitter.com/t_undr_a






https://twitter.com/ikaliu_tw

----------


## dietrich

The Supersons Reunion we want








https://twitter.com/winteamelon

----------


## dietrich

Damian  and  Goliath

----------


## CPSparkles

I just want Tom Taylor writing more Damian. DCeased continues to be one of the best if not the best DC Title right now. Taylor's Damian was diplomatic and heroic. I hope we get Damian donning the cowl in the next Injustice. Clark's part was heart breaking.

----------


## CPSparkles

> The Supersons Reunion we want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/winteamelon


We'll never get this in the comics and that's sad. DCeased is our last chance to enjoy this bromance in it's real form. Not looking forward to Bendis writing the boys especially Damian.

Anyone notice that the cover art for the upcoming Superman issue has been changed? Damian on the cover has been changed from smiling to his usual frown. Just something I noticed.

Not sure what if anything this means.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Damian as Batman in DCeased in just one issue has been a better hero and a better Batman than Bruce has been in King's 3 year run.
> 
> *spoilers:*
>  Speaking of King's awful 'hero' , his back in Gotham and it seems he knew Damian was going to be captured. He expected him to be held hostage. 
> He predicted that Thomas was going to be asked to kill Damian. Was he betting on Thomas being asked to kill Damian will lead to the old dude betraying Bane? We'll have to wait and see. 
> *end of spoilers*


Poor Bruce in the background looking at Clark like, "Lois think's I'm a psycho?"

Bruce in King's run makes some questionable and less than smart choices. Damian getting captured looks like it was indeed part of the plan. Dangerous and careless as it seems but come on this isn't something that's exclusive or unique to King. Batman is known for purposefully endangering young kids and family. He has been using his kids as bait and pawns since forever.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Attachment 87715
> 
> damian batman


This made me so happy. Dinah in her GL role is cool. I love Ollie and Dinah's relationship. Taylor seems to be setting up a new generation of heroes. New GL, new Flash, new Superman, new Batman.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Looks like Jons bringing his old friend back with him, also Id say this doesnt bode well for the current Teen Titans run. Though I do admit Im cool with Supersons adventuring in the far future. 
> 
> https://www.cbr.com/damian-wayne-leg...s-time-travel/


Doubt this will affect Damian's TT. Leaving them to partner with Bruce didn't, getting held hostage by Bane didn't. I don't think one trip to the future will.

If anything their in-fighting and the questionable choices they are making will lead to their demise.

----------


## Rac7d*

is batman suit on size fits all

----------


## CPSparkles

Dietrich thanks for all the great Dami art.





https://twitter.com/PotatoGrayson

----------


## CPSparkles

> is batman suit on size fits all


Not that I'm aware of. Alfred must have altered it to fit or it's some Bat Tech.

----------


## Jackalope89

I had the same reaction Damian, I had the same reaction.

Damianreacts.jpg

----------


## CPSparkles

> I had the same reaction Damian, I had the same reaction.
> 
> Attachment 87853


I'm looking forward to Damian's reaction as much as i'm dreading Bendis writing their reunion.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Not that I'm aware of. Alfred must have altered it to fit or it's some Bat Tech.


We know the Wayne Genes will kick in and he will be Heretic size one day so I hope so

----------


## dietrich

*Exclusive First Look*

So from ComicBook.com unlettered pages from DCeased #6 from Tom Taylor and it looks like Damian is about to do something that bestie Jon might hold against him








Ex

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

Batman Ninja Samurai Robin

----------


## dietrich



----------


## Fergus

> *Exclusive First Look*
> 
> So from ComicBook.com unlettered pages from DCeased #6 from Tom Taylor and it looks like Damian is about to do something that bestie Jon might hold against him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He has Batplans to take down Superman and kryptonite?  Why am  I  not  surprised.   Also another au where Superman goes crazy. Joy .

----------


## Fergus

> Batman Ninja Samurai Robin


This is very well done.

----------


## Jackalope89

> He has Batplans to take down Superman and kryptonite?  Why am  I  not  surprised.   Also another au where Superman goes crazy. Joy .


To be fair, Batman actually bit the dust first. Alfred had to put him down. Of the Batfamily, only Damian and Alfred are confirmed alive, with Jason as unknown.

----------


## adrikito

> *Exclusive First Look*


Oh. No... Superman..

I thought that he left the earth to die in the space.  :Frown: 

Good luck Wonderwoman..

----------


## Rac7d*

> Oh. No... Superman..
> 
> I thought that he left the earth to die in the space. 
> 
> Good luck Wonderwoman..


She gonna die too, plus this could happen again if wally2 gets infected

----------


## Blue22

> He has Batplans to take down Superman and kryptonite?  Why am  I  not  surprised.   Also another au where Superman goes crazy. Joy .


Normally I'd agree but... given what this story is about, were you really not expecting to see Zombie Superman at some point xD

----------


## Fergus

> Normally I'd agree but... given what this story is about, were you really not expecting to see Zombie Superman at some point xD


I was hoping he might be the one who save's the day.

----------


## dietrich

World's Finest










https://twitter.com/02png

----------


## Restingvoice

> I was hoping he might be the one who saves the day.


Superman is the first person people think will save the day. That's why he won't.

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/__DangD










https://twitter.com/mcmramcm

----------


## Restingvoice

I've been staring at DC's new blurry timeline and I think I got Damian's timeline. It's the easiest to read after Dick.

Generation 2 Year 1 Batman and Superman debuts
Generation 2 Year 3 Dick Grayson debuts as Robin
Generation 2 Year 15 Crisis on Infinite Earths era Dick Grayson debuts as Nightwing
Generation 3 Year 5 Birth of The Demon?
Generation 3 Year 6 Zero Hour - Damian's born?
Generation 3 Year 14 Final Crisis era Damian debuts
Generation 4 Year 1 Dick debuts as Batman and Damian as Robin
Generation 4 Year 2 Damian dies
Generation 4 Year 3 Rebirth era Damian returns - Damian leads Rebirth Teen Titans
Generation 4 Year 4 Dark Nights Metal - Damian leads his new Teen Titans

That's all I can read (guess)

Generation 1 is 25 years 
Generation 2 is 15 years
Generation 3 is 15 years
Generation 4 is 5 years ending at Year of The Villains

Didio posted a clear pic. All my guesses for Gen 4 confirmed.

----------


## Frontier



----------


## Blue22

Figured they'd age Damian up some since they seem to be keeping the voice actor he had way back in Son of Batman

----------


## Rac7d*

> Figured they'd age Damian up some since they seem to be keeping the voice actor he had way back in Son of Batman


But what about Beast boy, can he really just not age past 17? Also is that superboy and static

----------


## dietrich

> I've been staring at DC's new blurry timeline and I think I got Damian's timeline. It's the easiest to read after Dick.
> 
> Generation 2 Year 1 Batman and Superman debuts
> Generation 2 Year 3 Dick Grayson debuts as Robin
> Generation 2 Year 15 Crisis on Infinite Earths era Dick Grayson debuts as Nightwing
> Generation 3 Year 5 Birth of The Demon?
> Generation 3 Year 6 Zero Hour - Damian's born?
> Generation 3 Year 14 Final Crisis era Damian debuts
> Generation 4 Year 1 Dick debuts as Batman and Damian as Robin
> ...


Thank you very much. I saw the scans from BC so I know this must have taken a whole lot of squinting  :Smile:

----------


## dietrich

> 


This is a cool line up. Glad to see Static and Donna but where's Blue?>

----------


## adrikito

> 


That tittle... So is about what is mentioned here? attack apokolips?

----------


## Frontier

> Figured they'd age Damian up some since they seem to be keeping the voice actor he had way back in Son of Batman


I may not always love animated movie Damian but it's actually kind of cool watching a Robin grow up  :Smile: . 



> But what about Beast boy, can he really just not age past 17? Also is that superboy and static


Could be Beast Boy's powers make him age slower. Although I think Raven looks taller? She and Damian are now equal in height (I think she was taller then him before). 

The black kid in the back is Kid Flash, I think. He had a grey and black costume during the New 52.

----------


## Blue22

Yeah I had a feeling that was Wallace *sigh*. Guess it was only a matter of time before he started showing up in other stuff :/




> I may not always love animated movie Damian but it's actually kind of cool watching a Robin grow up .


I think the only time I straight up didn't like him was in Batman VS Robin. Any other issue I've had were more to do with the movies than they had to do with him. Never really liked whatever he had going on with Slade, or those movies' treatment of Slade in general. Definitely didn't like how Talia turned out in Bad Blood. And I REALLY didn't like the shipteasing with Raven in TT VS JL. But, issues aside, I've always thought they had a very solid portrayal of Damian. Hope we start seeing more like it in other stuff.

Based on the Cassandra Cain we're about to get, I don't know if I fully trust DC to do a live action version of him. Maybe give it some more time XD

----------


## CPSparkles

> Yeah I had a feeling that was Wallace *sigh*. Guess it was only a matter of time before he started showing up in other stuff :/
> 
> 
> 
> I think the only time I straight up didn't like him was in Batman VS Robin. Any other issue I've had were more to do with the movies than they had to do with him. Never really liked whatever he had going on with Slade, or those movies' treatment of Slade in general. Definitely didn't like how Talia turned out in Bad Blood. And I REALLY didn't like the shipteasing with Raven in TT VS JL. But, issues aside, I've always thought they had a very solid portrayal of Damian. Hope we start seeing more like it in other stuff.
> 
> Based on the Cassandra Cain we're about to get, I don't know if I fully trust DC to do a live action version of him. Maybe give it some more time XD


I doubt DC will have issues doing a good live action Damian. Badass  kids are pretty common in movies and shows these days. All we need is a good actor. My worry is that DC is gonna be too late to the game when he finally gets to live action he's going to look like a no5/x-23 knock off. A desperate attempt at making movie Robin cool [ live action Robin's haven't gone over very well with audiences so far]

Cass's case is different. Margot seems to have zero interest in Cassandra Cain character herself. She just seems to there as a plot device and for diversity points which is a shame. I was watching the Boys and when I saw 'The Female' I instantly thought this is kinda what we should have gotten in BOP Cass.

----------


## CPSparkles

> 


Looking forward to this. I was hoping we'll get more TT movies. Kon, Donna and KF joins the team. YES

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/creeesart

----------


## DamianW

EXCLUSIVE: Super Sons, Reunited! Jon and Damian Are Back in Superman #16
https://www.cbr.com/superman-16-supe...-damian-wayne/

----------


## Jackalope89

Looked at that preview. Bendis STILL can't write Damian at all.

And some of the rumors, like what Bleeding Cool has, make me lose hope in the future of DC Comics.

----------


## adrikito

> And some of the rumors, like what Bleeding Cool has, make me lose hope in the future of DC Comics.


See these 2 together was always a BAD SIGNAL in my opinion but..

Which rumours?  :Confused:   :Frown:  

If is only about SUPERSONS. No answer is necessary. I am only worried for Damian Future.

----------


## Jackalope89

> See these 2 together was always a BAD SIGNAL in my opinion but..
> 
> Which rumours?   
> 
> If is only about SUPERSONS. No answer is necessary. I am only worried for Damian Future.


That Bruce is being replaced by Luke Fox, Clark by Jon, Diana by someone not named Donna, Cassie, or Artemis, etc. Line wide.

----------


## Blue22

> EXCLUSIVE: Super Sons, Reunited! Jon and Damian Are Back in Superman #16
> https://www.cbr.com/superman-16-supe...-damian-wayne/


1. DC, don't you EVER let Bendis write my son again. He can't do Damian right at all.

2. Teen Jon looks like a black haired Anakin Skywalker and that just reinforces my hatred for him.

----------


## Jackalope89

> 1. DC, don't you EVER let Bendis write my son again. He can't do Damian right at all.
> 
> 2. Teen Jon looks like a black haired Anakin Skywalker and that just reinforces my hatred for him.


I knew there was something familiar about the design.

----------


## Restingvoice

...Damian says "yo"

----------


## Jackalope89

> ...Damian says "yo"


Like I've said, Bendis simply cannot write Damian.

----------


## Sir Arthur IV

Goooood, I hate the way Bendis writes DC in general. It's all so... Marvel-like. I don't like it at all. Damian fighting a bunch of goons while making snarky commentary and almost talking to the reader, and every bubble contains some kind of stupid joke. Why? It's completely out of character. The art looks really Marvel-like too. It's just so... undefined and ambiguous. Bendis thinks he can write every character ever if he makes them tell stupid jokes while fighting people in random situations. There's no voice, no personality. It's all jokes and snarky commentary. Villains deserve no respect. They're just random. It's so weird. It feels so off. Making Jon a young adult was the worst decision EVER and I'll never approve, and so far what Bendis has done besides Young Justice is so bad and out of character. In his intro he talked like he respected Superman like it was his favorite character ever but he can't write a good run for his life. And I'm betting Gleason wrote at least 50% of the first Young Justice chapters.

----------


## Rac7d*

I find it funny a lil funny but sweet that the first person he has wanted to tell everything too Damain, not even his mom,

Damian has had a lot crap of his own to deal with wheater it be Bat or titans related, he never mentions jon
considering how much he is hated in titans now i bet its nice to see a friend

----------


## Jackalope89

> I find it funny a lil funny but sweet that the first person he has wanted to tell everything too Damain, not even his mom,
> 
> Damian has had a lot crap of his own to deal with wheater it be Bat or titans related, he never mentions jon
> considering how much he is hated in titans now i bet its nice to see a friend


A friend that began younger than him, and is now suddenly an adult, looks like an Anakin rip-off, and... 

I'm still thinking this could be Ultraman in disguise, with Jon (the real one) trapped in stasis on Earth 3 or being used as a doll for that Lois or something, and this is all just a ruse by Ultraman to get at Superman.

Well, its just a theory. A FAN THEORY.

----------


## Blue22

> A friend that began younger than him, and is now suddenly an adult, looks like an Anakin rip-off, and... 
> 
> I'm still thinking this could be Ultraman in disguise, with Jon (the real one) trapped in stasis on Earth 3 or being used as a doll for that Lois or something, and this is all just a ruse by Ultraman to get at Superman.
> 
> Well, its just a theory. A FAN THEORY.


I'd love for that to be the case. But Bendis is so damn proud of this version of Jon, I doubt they'd go that route. Unfortunately, our boy is probably gone for good. This is one of those changes that feel like it'll last, even when we eventually get a new writer. And if these rumors I've been hearing today are true, things are only gonna get much worse for him.

*sigh* Damian just can't hold onto friends to save his life. First Colin's erased. Maya and Suren seem to only exist in Tomasi and Gleason's heads. Dick probably doesn't even remember the poor kid. And now Jon's not only been aged up (and apparently being aged up a second time), but leaving for the future. And sure Damian's gonna visit occasionally but...we all know it's not gonna be the same.

----------


## Arsenal

> 1. DC, don't you EVER let Bendis write my son again. He can't do Damian right at all.
> 
> 2. Teen Jon looks like a *black haired Anakin Skywalker* and that just reinforces my hatred for him.


Really? He looks more like Kylo than Anakin to me.

----------


## Blue22

Eh. Anakin's grandson. That works too lol

----------


## adrikito

> That Bruce is being replaced by Luke Fox, Clark by Jon, Diana by someone not named Donna, Cassie, or Artemis, etc. Line wide.


WTF.. I heard the first part before but.. I thought that it was replace Robert patirson for one black person..

*BETTER HIM THAN DUKE.* 

... This will KILL my interest for Superman comics.  :Frown:  Is not ENOUGH torture with Damian in the legion?  :Mad: 
What?? Replace Diana for one unknown character??
*
The Trinity is going to be dissapeared during some time?*  :Confused:

----------


## Jackalope89

> WTF.. I heard the first part before but.. I thought that it was replace Robert patirson for one black person..
> 
> *BETTER HIM THAN DUKE.* 
> 
> ... This will KILL my interest for Superman comics.  Is not ENOUGH torture with Damian in the legion? 
> What?? Replace Diana for one unknown character??
> *
> The Trinity is going to be dissapeared during some time?*


According to the Bleeding Cool rumor, yes.

----------


## adrikito

WOW. Return to Gotham to defeat Bane for then dissapear again

But your Superkid is now in The future.. I think that is only one FAKE RUMOUR.




> *sigh* Damian just can't hold onto friends to save his life. First Colin's erased. Maya and Suren seem to only exist in Tomasi and Gleason's heads.


Maya.. Without Gleason I lost you  :Frown:  Suren was created for another writers

https://comicvine.gamespot.com/suren-darga/4005-127061/

----------


## Jackalope89

> WOW. Return to Gotham to defeat Bane for then dissapear again
> 
> But your Superkid is now in The future.. I think that is only one FAKE RUMOUR.
> 
> 
> 
> Maya.. Without Gleason I lost you  Suren was created for another writers
> 
> https://comicvine.gamespot.com/suren-darga/4005-127061/


Maya and Kathy were both in the last arc before Bendis took over. They were last seen looking after the Bizarro Boyz.

----------


## Restingvoice

> *sigh* Damian just can't hold onto friends to save his life. First Colin's erased. Maya and Suren seem to only exist in Tomasi and Gleason's heads. Dick probably doesn't even remember the poor kid. And now Jon's not only been aged up (and apparently being aged up a second time), but leaving for the future. And sure Damian's gonna visit occasionally but...we all know it's not gonna be the same.


Aaaah. I get it now.

Damian's friends make him have character development. It makes him nicer. 
Damian's brand, the one that differentiates him from the others, is being the brat, Robin.
No friends, no character development, means he can continue to be a brat forever.

Kinda like Bruce and solitary brooding.

----------


## Ansa

> *sigh* Damian just can't hold onto friends to save his life. First Colin's erased. Maya and Suren seem to only exist in Tomasi and Gleason's heads. Dick probably doesn't even remember the poor kid. And now Jon's not only been aged up (and apparently being aged up a second time), but leaving for the future. And sure Damian's gonna visit occasionally but...we all know it's not gonna be the same.


Friends that keep leaving him and relatives that keep failing him. And people ask why he acts the way he does.

I just saw what happened in Batman issue 80. Wtf Bruce, what kind of plan is that? If anything happens to his kid it's his fault.

----------


## Blue22

Any healthy relationship he has is always struck down. He can't even have a consistently good one with his own father.

So all he has currently are the Titans who, in spite of how good or bad you think the series is, are all...kinda toxic to each other. The closest he has to a real friendship on that team is with Emiko.




> Suren was created for another writers
> 
> https://comicvine.gamespot.com/suren-darga/4005-127061/


Heh...did not know that. Well I stand corrected on that front, at least lol

----------


## adrikito

> Maya and Kathy were both in the last arc before Bendis took over. They were last seen looking after the Bizarro Boyz.


Yes. I know that Maya final appearance was in Superman.  :Frown:

----------


## Restingvoice

SuperJon and DamiBats by stariver00 because I don't understand DC's decision making as this is infinitely better

----------


## Blue22

Cursed Image! Well drawn but Cursed! 

Ugh. Wally aside, I've never been a big fan of legacy characters taking over their mentors' roles. Especially when they're also their mentors' kids. That always just felt lazy to me. I don't wanna see them grow up into their fathers. I want them to find their own identities.

----------


## Arsenal

I'm not against the idea of legacy characters taking over their mentors' roles but it largely depends on the circumstances that lead to the mentors being replaced.

----------


## Jackalope89

> Cursed Image! Well drawn but Cursed! 
> 
> Ugh. Wally aside, I've never been a big fan of legacy characters taking over their mentors' roles. Especially when they're also their mentors' kids. That always just felt lazy to me. I don't wanna see them grow up into their fathers. I want them to find their own identities.


To be fair, Damian wants to be Batman, and in 666, went so far as to sell his soul for immortality to protect Gotham. And Jon I could see being Superman, but not in the hamfisted way DC has gone about it.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Cursed Image! Well drawn but Cursed! 
> 
> Ugh. Wally aside, I've never been a big fan of legacy characters taking over their mentors' roles. Especially when they're also their mentors' kids. That always just felt lazy to me. I don't wanna see them grow up into their fathers. I want them to find their own identities.


Why would they grow into their fathers Jon can be superman and Be Jon version of such     Dick was rasied by Bruce from age 8 and he never became a mini Bruce

----------


## dietrich

> Why would they grow into their fathers Jon can be superman and Be Jon version of such     Dick was rasied by Bruce from age 8 and he never became a mini Bruce


This. I have no problem with Damian becoming Batman. Heck in canon his is the only Batman that you can tell in a instant isn't Bruce.

But ideally I want him to go the BB route from Batman to Demon's Head or the Synder's JL route where he and Jon become Bat's and Supes but with responsible for world rather than their individual states.

----------


## dietrich

I don't agree that Damian is denied friends to maintain his anti social ways/deny him character Development [though Supersons did that] Damian doesn't and has never had issues having friends it's just that his narrative does focus on that. He found it easy getting a whole team of folks to join the group. Damian doesn't have issues making friends in story. The problem is that like Suren his pals where created on the fly by individual writers with not much clout so they don't get used.

Suren
Colin
Maps
Maya
 All  where Created by individual writer
Jon was created by mandate so he was used and promoted the most. 

The writer bring their characters into use when they can. Like  Nguyen is doing with Colin. Like Gleason did with Maya.

Damian isn't denied friends anymore than Dick and Tim are.

----------


## Rac7d*

> I don't agree that Damian is denied friends to maintain his anti social ways/deny him character Development [though Supersons did that] Damian doesn't and has never had issues having friends it's just that his narrative does focus on that. He found it easy getting a whole team of folks to join the group. Damian doesn't have issues making friends in story. The problem is that like Suren his pals where created on the fly by individual writers with not much clout so they don't get used.
> 
> Suren
> Colin
> Maps
> Maya
>  All  where Created by individual writer
> Jon was created by mandate so he was used and promoted the most. 
> 
> ...


not anymore but before flashpoint
I think writers stuck with "Damian doesnt play well with others"

----------


## Frontier

> SuperJon and DamiBats by stariver00 because I don't understand DC's decision making as this is infinitely better


I wouldn't be against seeing this in a flash-forward but I don't think I'll see it in the way I would've preferred with DC as it is now.

----------


## Blue22

> Why would they grow into their fathers Jon can be superman and Be Jon version of such     Dick was rasied by Bruce from age 8 and he never became a mini Bruce


You're right. He didn't. But then, I wasn't a fan of Dick becoming Batman either. Even if his partnership with Damian made it one of my favorite Batman runs XD

I dunno. Something about that inherited name stuff has never sat right with me. I was always cool with it in Wally's case because he was my first Flash, and in Terry's case because...well Batman Beyond is just fucking awesome (that and he didn't start as Bruce's protege)! But I didn't like Bart becoming Kid Flash (and later Flash). I've never liked Batman 666 (even if Damian does want that for himself). And I'm very much opposed to what's about to happen with Jon.

But then, that's just always been a personal preference of mine. I just like it better when sidekicks can make their own names for themselves instead of taking on somebody else's.

----------


## Jackalope89

> I wouldn't be against seeing this in a flash-forward but I don't think I'll see it in the way I would've preferred with DC as it is now.


I think a lot of people had the same feeling. Hoping to see it future Bat-Damian and Super-Jon like 10 years down the line in a time travel escapade or something, and then those hopes were crushed, and then incinerated when Bendis did the age-up.

----------


## Blue22

To be...completely fair (I feel like I've been saying that a lot lately lol)...even when he's aged up, the three year difference between Jon and Damian is still the same. Either way, one of them would reaching adulthood a few years before the other. And then once they're both adults, three years really isn't really a big a difference. The only thing that's changed now is who reaches adulthood first.

Oh wait...no...never mind, isn't Jon being aged up a second time? Yeah that's bullshit, then :|

----------


## dietrich

I hope the Gen 5 rumour isn't true though I know it likely is true. DC at timers makes the most stupid choices. Why would you just on the back of torpedoing Superson you then age up Jon Kent once again to Pair him with Luke. Almost like they are hoping to sabotage the Black batman concept. 


I wasn't against Dc replacing Bruce but I am against this Gen5 rubbish.

At this point DC's pretty much just being a troll.

----------


## Godlike13

What about if Damian became Nightwing in Gen 5?

----------


## Rac7d*

> What about if Damian became Nightwing in Gen 5?


I would be okay with this

----------


## Restingvoice

> What about if Damian became Nightwing in Gen 5?


I'm also okay with this. Batman and Nightwing are the two he admires

----------


## Blue22

Whelp. As expected, the Super Sons reunion was one cute moment piled on top of trash. I don't know what Damian books Bendis has been reading but...this ain't it, chief. This was barely Damian.

----------


## dietrich

Nightwing and Robin







https://twitter.com/sklavisch

----------


## dietrich

> What about if Damian became Nightwing in Gen 5?


Not interested. I like the idea of Damian taking over from Nightwing but the idea of Gen5 pisses me off + the fact that they've been messing Nightwing [Dick] around for a while. Just return to status quo for the time being.

----------


## dietrich

Damian Duck








https://twitter.com/yanagi9001

----------


## Blue22

Okay...I don't know what could have possibly inspired that but now I need, like, a side story or something where he gets turned into a duck and pesters everyone around him xD

----------


## Ansa

> Damian Duck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/yanagi9001


Why Damian? XD
I would understand if Dick was turned into a duck, you just have to change one letter, or Tim since, you know, he's Duckman now.

----------


## dietrich

> Why Damian? XD
> I would understand if Dick was turned into a duck, you just have to change one letter, or Tim since, you know, he's Duckman now.


Honestly I'm not sure why Damian. Because he's cute/small/likes pets? I'm just guessing.
Lol @Duckman Tim.

----------


## RedBird

> Why Damian? XD
> I would understand if Dick was turned into a duck, you just have to change one letter, or Tim since, you know, he's Duckman now.


That's cause he's not a duck, he's a goose. This art piece is inspired by the new indie game 'Untitled Goose Game'.

----------


## Jackalope89

> That's cause he's not a duck, he's a goose. This art piece is inspired by the new indie game 'Untitled Goose Game'.


For a game with no dialogue, Achievement Hunter said it best, "This goose is an asshole!"

And, they're not wrong, lol.

----------


## Rac7d*

On the one hand this voice for Damian doesn't feel right but, I forgot how long its been since Damian has been around someone he can be his true self, and by that I mean his more vulnerable side. Damian is alot more childish when he and grayson get together, again it been so long with supersons over and Dick being ric,  he probably on guard all the time, the titans hate him, he and bruce were estranged, and lets not even get into what happening in gotham,  His mother is inconsistent in all area's.

[spoiler][/spoiler]
So i guess its not wrong, its just been a while since he has gotten to be a kid, which kinda tells us their is somthing wrong with the teen titans

----------


## Blue22

Even though, not too long ago, I was arguing with someone on this forum about why I appreciate Jon bringing the kid out in Damian...I think this issue went a bit overboard with it. To the point where Damian didn't even feel like himself. The page you linked is the only part I really liked and only because I'm a sucker for sappy exchanges like that. The hug was also a nice touch. But...there was a way to do all of this and to the exact same effect... without making Damian sound like a completely different person. I don't even know how Bendis managed to screw his dialogue up THAT bad. He's a complex character but he's not really that difficult to write.

----------


## Godlike13

Superman was awful. I’m usually pretty forgiving when it comes to Damian characterizations, but that was just bad.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Even though, not too long ago, I was arguing with someone on this forum about why I appreciate Jon bringing the kid out in Damian...I think this issue went a bit overboard with it. To the point where Damian didn't even feel like himself. The page you linked is the only part I really liked and only because I'm a sucker for sappy exchanges like that. The hug was also a nice touch. But...there was a way to do all of this and to the exact same effect... without making Damian sound like a completely different person. I don't even know how Bendis managed to screw his dialogue up THAT bad. He's a complex character but he's not really that difficult to write.


Your right, and I agree it didnt feel quite right here. I meant what i said Damian only lets his guard down a with a few people but he still sounds like him, the could have been billy bastion right now. Then again Its been so long, I am almost desprate for the fun interaction from him, I will be picking this up physically, my first since July when superson concluded

[IMG]https://***********/www.comicsbeat.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/NTWREB_2.jpg?resize=696%2C1070[/IMG]

----------


## Blue22

And see that right there, that interaction with Dick. That is WAY better than what we got today.

As much as I loved Tomasi's Batman and Robin, part of me does wish Damian had stayed with Dick even after Bruce returned.

----------


## Rac7d*

> And see that right there, that interaction with Dick. That is WAY better than what we got today.
> 
> As much as I loved Tomasi's Batman and Robin, part of me does wish Damian had stayed with Dick even after Bruce returned.


They have not talked for year

----------


## dietrich

Superman 16 by Bendis is the worst thing I've ever read. I wonder how some one like Tomasi feels when he see's the mess Bendis has made of something he built

----------


## dietrich

Damian woo's an Amazon



Wrong Jason he learnt that from Robzarro


https://twitter.com/ShimtarOfGods

----------


## Restingvoice

> Superman 16 by Bendis is the worst thing I've ever read. I wonder how some one like Tomasi feels when he see's the mess Bendis has made of something he built


There's someone on Tumblr who met Tomasi at a con and they described that Tomasi compared Bendis to a bull in a china shop... and then stopped talking about him as he realized he talked too much.

Forgot which user was it so right now it's unverifiable, and I want it to be unverifiable so Tomasi won't get any trouble, but I'm keeping that image because it's amusing and I agree

----------


## Nine Crocodile

> And see that right there, that interaction with Dick. That is WAY better than what we got today.
> 
> As much as I loved Tomasi's Batman and Robin, part of me does wish Damian had stayed with Dick even after Bruce returned.


Yeah, same here. I had no problems with that short-lived "Two Batmen" period, either.

----------


## Restingvoice

> On the one hand this voice for Damian doesn't feel right but, I forgot how long its been since Damian has been around someone he can be his true self, and by that I mean his more vulnerable side. Damian is alot more childish when he and grayson get together, again it been so long with supersons over and Dick being ric,  he probably on guard all the time, the titans hate him, he and bruce were estranged, and lets not even get into what happening in gotham,  His mother is inconsistent in all area's.
> 
> [spoiler][/spoiler]
> So i guess its not wrong, its just been a while since he has gotten to be a kid, which kinda tells us their is somthing wrong with the teen titans


I think the reason why the hug feels wrong with me is that it looks like a child hugging his big brother, which works with Grayson because he _is_ a big brother and he thought he died, but Damian has viewed Jon as a little brother so far, and just one issue shouldn't be enough for him to change his mindset.

I do think Damian can be childish or to use the correct word, childlike, but it's a different type of childlike behavior when it's with Dick and Jon because how he views them.

----------


## Blue22

> There's someone on Tumblr who met Tomasi at a con and they described that Tomasi compared Bendis to a bull in a china shop... and then stopped talking about him as he realized he talked too much.
> 
> Forgot which user was it so right now it's unverifiable, and I want it to be unverifiable Tomasi won't get any trouble, but I'm keeping that image because it's amusing and I agree


You have no idea how much this made my day XD

----------


## Jackalope89

> There's someone on Tumblr who met Tomasi at a con and they described that Tomasi compared Bendis to a bull in a china shop... and then stopped talking about him as he realized he talked too much.
> 
> Forgot which user was it so right now it's unverifiable, and I want it to be unverifiable so Tomasi won't get any trouble, but I'm keeping that image because it's amusing and I agree


I can believe it. Barring characters that Bendis has said he likes, well, he can't write the rest at all and so slaps some generic speech on them and calls it good. And can't forget the brain drain he put on the Kents in Man of Steel.

And the rumors of this 5G crap... Yeah.

----------


## adrikito

> And the rumors of this 5G crap... Yeah.


5G too? I can see Bendis characters here.. Like Naomi..

----------


## adrikito

> Damian woo's an Amazon
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong Jason he learnt that from Robzarro
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/ShimtarOfGods


Good work Damian. You have good taste too to show that education in front of her

----------


## Restingvoice

Damian first introduced at 10 and at Rebirth he's 13.
Batman and Robin usually declared to take place for a year, so by the time he became Bruce's Robin he should be 11.
A year passed from the beginning of New 52 until Death of The Family as mentioned in that story so he's 12 then.
After that, there's no significant year passing that I remember being mentioned so I'll go straight to Rebirth.

That's my timeline unless someone wants to say more than a year passed between Death of The Family and Rebirth, like for example, the time Batman Eternal took place. 

In which case I'm gonna count Damian's death that took place a week after Death of The Family, as mentioned in New 52 Nightwing, until his revival after Batman Eternal, as an uncounted year because he died and therefore doesn't age, so he'll still reach 13 by Rebirth.

Although Eternal shouldn't take a year because Superwoman was already pregnant before that and gave birth quite a while after Eternal.

----------


## Ansa

I'm a bit out of the loop and the dc timeline is pretty messed up because everyone has been doing their own thing for some time now, but in which order do all recent events involving Damian take place?

I know from editor's notes that everything in Detective Comics is set before Batman 77 (probably even before the start of Knightmares in 61), but Luthor already made an offer to Freeze for the year of the villain, something that came out of the events in Justice League. 

We saw that Damian was present when Superman deputized  everyone as members of the Justice League for the upcoming war against Perpetua. I'm not caught up with this book and I have no idea when it takes place, but Lex's offers make me think it should be before City of Bane?

When does Event Leviathan take place? Superman 16 is probably set before Leviathan because Damian suspects Jon for a moment and at the end of issue 5 of Leviathan they seem to have figured out who it truly is, so Damian can stop randomly suspecting people. But is it set before or after City of Bane?

Batman has Damian as a hostage of Bane/Thomas and he's maybe about to be murdered, who knows.

I don't read Teen Titans anymore and I have no idea when it takes place.

Does anyone here understand the timeline and can help me out?

----------


## Katana500

I wish Damian's generation could get a bit more fleshed out. Especially now Superboy has been moved to the legion.

I'm still very suprised we do not have a Wondergirl or a Batgirl equivalent for Damian yet. Though I do kinda feel like it is only a matter of time before one or both of them are made.

----------


## dietrich

> I wish Damian's generation could get a bit more fleshed out. Especially now Superboy has been moved to the legion.
> 
> I'm still very suprised we do not have a Wondergirl or a Batgirl equivalent for Damian yet. Though I do kinda feel like it is only a matter of time before one or both of them are made.


With all the problems DC's having juggling generations Damian might be better off with the Jason Todd situation. DC is crowded I'd rather they use Maya than some new wonder character. We don't need another batgirl character. I don't think we'll be seeing a wonder or Batgirl equivalent for Damian. That's not as wise move.

----------


## dietrich

> I'm a bit out of the loop and the dc timeline is pretty messed up because everyone has been doing their own thing for some time now, but in which order do all recent events involving Damian take place?
> 
> I know from editor's notes that everything in Detective Comics is set before Batman 77 (probably even before the start of Knightmares in 61), but Luthor already made an offer to Freeze for the year of the villain, something that came out of the events in Justice League. 
> 
> We saw that Damian was present when Superman deputized  everyone as members of the Justice League for the upcoming war against Perpetua. I'm not caught up with this book and I have no idea when it takes place, but Lex's offers make me think it should be before City of Bane?
> 
> When does Event Leviathan take place? Superman 16 is probably set before Leviathan because Damian suspects Jon for a moment and at the end of issue 5 of Leviathan they seem to have figured out who it truly is, so Damian can stop randomly suspecting people. But is it set before or after City of Bane?
> 
> Batman has Damian as a hostage of Bane/Thomas and he's maybe about to be murdered, who knows.
> ...


From what I've seen City of bane isn't on there.
Damian's TT comes before Batman 50 and that's about it.

----------


## adrikito

> I wish Damian's generation could get a bit more fleshed out. Especially now Superboy has been moved to the legion.
> 
> I'm still very suprised we do not have a Wondergirl or a Batgirl equivalent for Damian yet. Though I do kinda feel like it is only a matter of time before one or both of them are made.


One wondergirl equivalent? NO.. I don´t want WW having one Trevor daughter.


I prefer return with Maya...

----------


## Blue22

I'd also rather see Maya take that spot (and possibly become her own character outside of her relation to Damian)

But I wouldn't necessarily be opposed to a Wonder child, girl or boy.

----------


## Katana500

They should incorporate Maya into the Batman family have her be Damian's spoiler and use her to fill that generations batgirl slot.

----------


## Rac7d*

> One wondergirl equivalent? NO.. I don´t want WW having one Trevor daughter.
> 
> 
> I prefer return with Maya...


Naomi has everything but amazon training to wonderful and she’s of color

----------


## Katana500

> Naomi has everything but amazon training to wonderful and she’s of color


Isn't she alot older than the rest of Damian's generation though. I think age wise she is closer to Tim

----------


## Blue22

Yeah she's a newer hero but she's definitely part of Tim's crowd. Then again...so is Jon, now -___-




> They should incorporate Maya into the Batman family have her be Damian's spoiler and use her to fill that generations batgirl slot.


I was expecting that to happen when she was first introduced. Really sucks that it didn't. And I still can't believe Damian has put together two separate Titans teams and never invited her to either one. At least give us some narration explaining why xD

----------


## Katana500

> I was expecting that to happen when she was first introduced. Really sucks that it didn't. And I still can't believe Damian has put together two separate Titans teams and never invited her to either one. At least give us some narration explaining why xD


They should have 100% added her and Kathy to the Supersons book as a permanent part of the cast. Wasted opportunity.

I wonder if we will actually see Maya or Kathy in a book again? I hope so

----------


## Rac7d*

> Isn't she alot older than the rest of Damian's generation though. I think age wise she is closer to Tim


? the lines are blurred
 Aqualad Jon Crush Wally2  Red Arrow
are all older then Damian and apart of his generation of heroes its not age its when you join

Naomi joins Tim league but she not on their playing field the amount of importance and attention she si receiving exceeds what anyone else on that team is reeving, Bendis is giving her a push and it wouldnt suprised me 6 month on themiscara and a lasso and it will be Cassi who

----------


## sifighter

So if newsarama is to be believed looks as though Damian might be in as of issue 3 of Legion...or at the very least he’s on the cover or whatever.

F1407DD0-4567-4812-BF6A-0C656B0CB95B.jpg

----------


## Jackalope89

> So if newsarama is to be believed looks as though Damian might be in as of issue 3 of Legion...or at the very least he’s on the cover or whatever.
> 
> F1407DD0-4567-4812-BF6A-0C656B0CB95B.jpg


No, Bendis writes "Damien". The "hip boy wonder" not named Tim that has slight anger issues.

Damian? Have yet to see Bendis write the actual character.

----------


## Blue22

> So if newsarama is to be believed looks as though Damian might be in as of issue 3 of Legion...or at the very least he’s on the cover or whatever.
> 
> Attachment 88167

----------


## Sir Arthur IV

I was writing a huge rant like an essay when in reality all I want to say is that whatever Bendis does from now on simply isn't canon

I swear, Bendis writes every character he doesn't know like Spiderman 

It isn't even funny

----------


## Rac7d*

I hate Bendis but I can’t not miss the opportunity to get Damian and Jon together even if it’s just a guest pass
I will pick it up with flash forwards

----------


## Katana500

https://www.newsarama.com/47390-dami...5-preview.html

hahaha Damian is out of his element for once.

----------


## Blue22

> https://www.newsarama.com/47390-dami...5-preview.html
> 
> hahaha Damian is out of his element for once.


I can *not* believe he actually fell for that. He shoulda known something was up the moment she said "I love you". Oh Damian, you're just as bad as your Dad when it comes to women XD

As for Roundhouse, I knew this had something to do with his sister. But what does it have to do with Damian? Is he, like, indirectly responsible for her death or something? Either way, I hope he's next. Or at least off the team.

----------


## Restingvoice

> So if newsarama is to be believed looks as though Damian might be in as of issue 3 of Legion...or at the very least hes on the cover or whatever.
> 
> Attachment 88167


Bendis had said on twitter he'll be involved, but not often

----------


## Frontier

> So if newsarama is to be believed looks as though Damian might be in as of issue 3 of Legion...or at the very least he’s on the cover or whatever.
> 
> Attachment 88167


I would probably be more hyped about this if I felt Bendis knew how to write Damian's dialogue at all. 



> https://www.newsarama.com/47390-dami...5-preview.html
> 
> hahaha Damian is out of his element for once.


Cop out  :Stick Out Tongue: . 



> As for Roundhouse, I knew this had something to do with his sister. But what does it have to do with Damian? Is he, like, indirectly responsible for her death or something? Either way, I hope he's next. Or at least off the team.


I was assuming they were in Gotham.

----------


## Katana500

> I can *not* believe he actually fell for that. He shoulda known something was up the moment she said "I love you". Oh Damian, you're just as bad as your Dad when it comes to women XD
> 
> As for Roundhouse, I knew this had something to do with his sister. But what does it have to do with Damian? Is he, like, indirectly responsible for her death or something? Either way, I hope he's next. Or at least off the team.


I'm guessing he was just so taken aback he crumbled. Wasn't really too much he could do anyway since Djinn is seriously powerful especially when someone commands her with her ring.

I'm kinda curious for what the Djinn/Damian Endgame is going to be and the whole love triangle with Crush thing.

Yeah I have no idea why Roundhouse would hate Robin so much - maybe Robin failed to save his sister somehow?

----------


## Blue22

> I'm kinda curious for what the Djinn/Damian Endgame is going to be and the whole love triangle with Crush thing.


I'm of two minds on the whole thing. I do kinda wanna see them together. But I also don't see it being a relationship that lasts. Like... I don't necessarily ship it...But I wanna see where it goes. It'd definitely be a "first love won't be your last love" situation.

And honestly, I hope Crush gets over whatever feelings she has. I like Crush but damn does she get annoying when it comes to Djinn.

----------


## Katana500

> I'm of two minds on the whole thing. I do kinda wanna see them together. But I also don't see it being a relationship that lasts. Like... I don't necessarily ship it...But I wanna see where it goes. It'd definitely be a "first love won't be your last love" situation.
> 
> And honestly, I hope Crush gets over whatever feelings she has. I like Crush but damn does she get annoying when it comes to Djinn.


Yeah Crush's obsession with Djinn is slightly irritating. I do have a feeling that will come to a head soon.

I kinda agree that a Djinn/Damian relationship would probably eventually end. Could be quite interesting if it does happen - albiet im not sure how likely it is that Glass pairs them up into an actual relationship though.

----------


## Ansa

Cursed idea: Thomas shoots Damian in the head, but instead of dying he recovers, starts acting like a total bro and calls himself Ian. Bendis can finally write Ian's dialogue the way he wants and nobody can tell him it's ooc.

----------


## Jackalope89

> Cursed Idea: Thomas shoots Damian in the head, but instead of dying he recovers, starts acting like a total bro and calls himself Ian. Bendis can finally write Ian's dialogue the way he wants and nobody can tell him it's ooc.


Don't give them any ideas!

----------


## Ansa

> Don't give them any ideas!


He will reunite with his best bro Ric in an unlimited series that will go on for years. Every issue recaps how they got there and follows the same plot over and over again. Eventually they are joined by their other bros Tom, Jas and Duc. While Luke Fox is Batman they get visits from their friend Bru. Everyone insists that they are nothing like their old selves and have no desire to regain their memories.

----------


## Ansa

The saddest thing is that it would probably still be the best source for batfamily content dc has to offer.

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/ivokiku

----------


## dietrich

> I'm of two minds on the whole thing. I do kinda wanna see them together. But I also don't see it being a relationship that lasts. Like... I don't necessarily ship it...But I wanna see where it goes. It'd definitely be a "first love won't be your last love" situation.
> 
> And honestly,* I hope Crush gets over whatever feelings she has. I like Crush but damn does she get annoying when it comes to Djinn*.


Agreed. I was a huge fan of Crush and Djinn but now it's just off putting. I don't like how Glass makes her violent and ott when it comes to Djinn . It's like calm down girl.

I've cooled on Damian and Djinn

----------


## dietrich

> I'm guessing he was just so taken aback he crumbled. Wasn't really too much he could do anyway since Djinn is seriously powerful especially when someone commands her with her ring.
> 
> I'm kinda curious for what the Djinn/Damian Endgame is going to be and the whole love triangle with Crush thing.
> 
> Yeah I have no idea why Roundhouse would hate Robin so much - maybe Robin failed to save his sister somehow?


I hope Damian didn't have anything  to do with his sister death. I'm getting tried of Damian being  the fall guy or Glass ass pulling Damian doing stupid things.

Between Bendis and Glass Damian's character is getting  dumber by the minute and their  OCC characterisation is becoming the norm for him.

This isn't Damian's 1st Kiss. In Supersons, the issue  with Hex he shared kisses with a Pirate Princess

----------


## dietrich

> I hate Bendis but I can’t not miss the opportunity to get Damian and Jon together even if it’s just a guest pass
> I will pick it up with flash forwards


I'd rather  not have any supersons than Supersons by Bendis. His version of them is as bad as Ric. Superman 16 just pissed me off

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

https://t.co/6T47adxJ4i?amp=1

----------


## dietrich

Adult Damian







https://twitter.com/glitter_dc

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/akkiyamia




https://twitter.com/gozerdor

----------


## Blue22

> Between Bendis and Glass Damian's character is getting  dumber by the minute and their  OCC characterisation is becoming the norm for him.


I've been saying that for a while now when it comes to Glass. Unlike Bendis, he's got the voice down. He can write a really good Damian when he wants to...but Damian's whole Titans career (with both teams) still feels like an endless loop of "Damian was wrong" and "This was Damian's fault". I bet when this whole Roundhouse thing is over, the team (if they're still a thing) are gonna be pissed at him all over again.

----------


## Ansa

> Between Bendis and Glass Damian's character is getting  dumber by the minute and their  OCC characterisation is becoming the norm for him.


Hey, at least Bendis allowed Damian to come to the (probably correct) conclusion who is behind Leviathan at the end of issue 5. That makes him more useful than 95% of the cast :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ansa

> I've been saying that for a while now when it comes to Glass. Unlike Bendis, he's got the voice down. He can write a really good Damian when he wants to...but Damian's whole Titans career (with both teams) still feels like an endless loop of "Damian was wrong" and "This was Damian's fault". I bet when this whole Roundhouse thing is over, the team (if they're still a thing) are gonna be pissed at him all over again.


That's what made me stop reading this book. There's nothing wrong with Damian messing up, but if he's always wrong and the entire team is dysfunctional all the time it's exhausting. His father screws up big time pretty often, but at the end writers always give him his time to shine or find an excuse why his actions actually weren't inhumane or plain wrong. It's annoying that Batman gets that treatment while most others don't.

----------


## Ansa

Just yesterday someone tried to convince me that Bruce leaving Damian at Thomas' mercy was a genius move because Bruce knows that Thomas wouldn't kill Damian.
I argued that Bruce couldn't have known what exactly Thomas or Bane would do to Damian once they captured him and that there are several very likely ways this plan could go south pretty fast.

I wouldn't be suprised if King comes up with some explanations why this plan isn't one of the worst plans ever created and how Bruce isn't a terrible father next issue, but if the only explanation for his actions end up being "He's Batman and a genius, it works, shut up" I wouldn't be suprised either.

----------


## dietrich

> Just yesterday someone tried to convince me that Bruce leaving Damian at Thomas' mercy was a genius move because Bruce knows that Thomas wouldn't kill Damian.
> I argued that Bruce couldn't have known what exactly Thomas or Bane would do to Damian once they captured him and that there are several very likely ways this plan could go south pretty fast.
> 
> I wouldn't be suprised if King comes up with some explanations why this plan isn't one of the worst plans ever created and how Bruce isn't a terrible father next issue, but if the only explanation for his actions end up being "He's Batman and a genius, it works, shut up" I wouldn't be suprised either.


I can see why some might say that since Thomas wants Bruce to just be a dad having lost his own son at a young age but everything about Thomas points to him being mentally compromised or a villian. No dad or hero/anti-hero would wager a city's safety just to teach their kid a lesson.

I hoped that Damian might be the game changer that leads to Thomas changing but that'll be too anti climactic. Thomas and Bruce have to have a stand off.

King's issue is that his priorities and thoughts are all tied up with BatCat. That's the story he's invested in. The story he wants to tell. So everything else is just half-arsed.

----------


## dietrich

> I've been saying that for a while now when it comes to Glass. Unlike Bendis, he's got the voice down. He can write a really good Damian when he wants to...but Damian's whole Titans career (with both teams) still feels like an endless loop of "Damian was wrong" and "This was Damian's fault". I bet when this whole Roundhouse thing is over, the team (if they're still a thing) are gonna be pissed at him all over again.


I gave Glass the benefit of the doubt that we'll get more on the Jason arc and my desire to see Jason and Damian working together made me ignore the fact that Damian would accept Jason as a mentor. 

Bendis I don't even get why he's using Damian in Leviathan. Legion I get. The Supersons sell and Robin sells that doesn't explain why Damian is such a central character in Leviathan.

Also why is Damian so taken with future tech and Leviathan tech? The whole thing is odd. I really hope Leviathan doesn't turn out to be some version of Damian

----------


## Ansa

> I can see why some might say that since Thomas wants Bruce to just be a dad having lost his own son at a young age but everything about Thomas points to him being mentally compromised or a villian. No dad or hero/anti-hero would wager a city's safety just to teach their kid a lesson.
> 
> I hoped that Damian might be the game changer that leads to Thomas changing but that'll be too anti climactic. Thomas and Bruce have to have a stand off.
> 
> King's issue is that his priorities and thoughts are all tied up with BatCat. That's the story he's invested in. The story he wants to tell. So everything else is just half-arsed.


My thoughts exactly. There are reasons why Thomas should be 100% against killing Damian, but there are also reasons why he would do it.

Damian is the son/grandson of some of his greatest enemys: Talia/Ra's. He said that he fought Ra's and even killed Talia in his own timeline. Thomas is not mentally healthy and I could see him convincing himself that killing Ra's heir is a good deed. Especially after Damian hurt Claire, someone Thomas actually knows and cares about.

Thomas goes to great lenghts to teach Bruce a lesson. Assisting Bane with breaking Bruce, dragging him through a desert and fighting him, taking his city hostage...he's not acting rational. When they captured Damian he said to him that he doesn't want to kill Alfred in front of him to teach him a lesson, but he lets it happen anyway. He even taunts Damian that there is no hope because Damian will be his new hostage now. Whatever affection he has for Bruce and Damian isn't enough to keep him from hurting them.

Lastly, doesn't Bane have multiple villains on his side that can manipulate people? Maybe regular Thomas wouldn't do it but manipulated Thomas? Why not? How is Bruce so sure Thomas is free in his ability to make a decision?

My point is: Batman is supposed to be a hero that thinks about the possible outcomes and consequences of his plans. That requires writers to come up with clever solutions to Batman's problems, but there are enough of them that seem to think: "It works because Batman planned it, no explanation needed" and I think that's pretty lazy and a terrible way to write Batman.

From what I saw from covers and solicitations Thomas shapes up to be the big bad. Being partly responsible for Alfred's death should be enough to keep the tension between Bruce and Thomas even if he lets Damian escape, but that's not the best argument for why he wouldn't hurt Damian now that he crossed that line anyway.

----------


## Ansa

> Also why is Damian so taken with future tech and Leviathan tech? The whole thing is odd. I really hope Leviathan doesn't turn out to be some version of Damian


If it turns out to be a future version of him I vote for him, evil future Tim, Talon!Ric and the Batman Who Laughs to fight it out on a remote island. The winner gets nuked by the government.

----------


## Jackalope89

> Hey, at least Bendis allowed Damian to come to the (probably correct) conclusion who is behind Leviathan at the end of issue 5. That makes him more useful than 95% of the cast


Yeah, it only took accusing Jason with, at best, weak circumstantial evidence against him.

Bendis didn't job Jason, at least (he tangled Damian and Bruce up), but he cannot write Jason, Damian, or a real mystery without pulling it out of thin air.

----------


## adrikito

> They should incorporate Maya into the Batman family have her be Damian's spoiler and use her to fill that generations batgirl slot.


I like this idea.




> So if newsarama is to be believed looks as though Damian might be in as of issue 3 of Legion...or at the very least he’s on the cover or whatever.
> 
> Attachment 88167


This SUCKS  :Mad:  even before start.

----------


## dietrich

Superkiddos




https://twitter.com/dontotss

----------


## adrikito

> https://www.newsarama.com/47390-dami...5-preview.html
> 
> hahaha Damian is out of his element for once.


I see.. He is repeating his father mistakes with the women..  :Wink: 

Fake kiss again.. Thanks Fattie..

1 YEAR AGO? OK.. Damian can´t be involved in this.. But maybe the League..  :Frown: 




> I was assuming they were in Gotham.


In Gotham City? Bad.. bad..

----------


## adrikito

> Adult Damian
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/glitter_dc


WOW.. I like him in this image..

That image that you showed me really happened in Superman 15?(Or something similar) Sounds like one STUPID CONVERSATION...

----------


## Ansa

> Yeah, it only took accusing Jason with, at best, weak circumstantial evidence against him.
> 
> Bendis didn't job Jason, at least (he tangled Damian and Bruce up), but he cannot write Jason, Damian, or a real mystery without pulling it out of thin air.


Even with randomly accusing people he contributed more than most of the people involved. That's not exactly praise for Damian, it just puts in perspective how bad this event is.

----------


## dietrich

> Even with randomly accusing people he contributed more than most of the people involved. That's not exactly praise for Damian, it just puts in perspective how bad this event is.


I think even worse was Bruce and everyone else acting like Damian's word was gospel. Why is he running the show?
Bruce, Jason and Damian forgetting about secret ids and calling each other by their real names a few times
Regressing Ollie and Damian's relationship/dynamic
Damian's occ speech about Jason's fighting skills.

----------


## dietrich

> Yeah, it only took accusing Jason with, at best, weak circumstantial evidence against him.
> 
> Bendis didn't job Jason, at least (he tangled Damian and Bruce up), but he cannot write Jason, Damian, or a real mystery without pulling it out of thin air.


As good as it was not to have Jason job, Bendis took it too far in the other direction. Jobbing everyone else.

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/JYEONG_JYEONG






https://twitter.com/SteelScarlet

----------


## dietrich

Anyone else reading Batman v Ra's? Think Bendis writes an awful Damian? Well....

----------


## Jackalope89

...

Who the hell wanted Bendis on the Bat Books?

"But its Elseworld!"

Don't care.

----------


## Katana500

> Anyone else reading Batman v Ra's? Think Bendis writes an awful Damian? Well....


aw god what the heck is going on

----------


## dietrich

> ...
> 
> Who the hell wanted Bendis on the Bat Books?
> 
> "But its Elseworld!"
> 
> Don't care.


It's Neal Adams

The art and dialogue are something else.

----------


## dietrich

> aw god what the heck is going on


Ra's has made Bruce and Damian forget they are Batman and Robin and replaced Alfred with a fake. Also Manbat claims that Ra's never figured out Bruce Wayne was Batman but got the info from him.

Ra's also got Ubu to nail shut the clock to the entryway to the cave + Alfred's Mayonnaise is really salad cream  :Smile:  so much to unpark.

----------


## dietrich

Dynamic Duo for Halloween




https://twitter.com/nimagine99

----------


## Arsenal

> As good as it was not to have Jason job, Bendis took it too far in the other direction. Jobbing everyone else.


The only reason I didn’t mind Jason’s display in Event Leviathan is because he fought them primarily one on one & he was fighting to escape the entire time. I can buy he’s a capable enough fighter to do that but had he utterly crushed all of them (individually or all at once) that would’ve been a different story.

With Dick currently off the table, I’m kind of disappointed they didn’t take the opportunity to further develop Damian’s relationship with the Batfam. Would’ve been a perfect time to do so but the most we got was one undercooked subplot that didn’t go anywhere.

----------


## dietrich

> The only reason I didnt mind Jasons display in Event Leviathan is because he fought them primarily one on one & he was fighting to escape the entire time. I can buy hes a capable enough fighter to do that but had he utterly crushed all of them (individually or all at once) that wouldve been a different story.
> 
> With Dick currently off the table, Im kind of disappointed they didnt take the opportunity to further develop Damians relationship with the Batfam. Wouldve been a perfect time to do so but the most we got was one undercooked subplot that didnt go anywhere.


Same. I was so excited when I learnt they were working together. I kept hoping we would get more. Flashbacks or something. Anything but nope. To make it worse it's like there's some decision to double down on the rift by having Damian point the finger at Jason in Leviathan out of nowhere. It's frustrating. Heavens forbid the batboys have amicable/functioning relationships barring a couple of them at a time.

----------


## dietrich

Jonboy Meyers Damian




https://twitter.com/Jonboy007007

----------


## Blue22

I miss Meyers' art on Teen Titans, SO MUCH.

----------


## Frontier

Yeah, I was really looking forward to him drawing the series, but he seemed to abandon interior work in comics pretty fast (after being committed to 1-2 books).

----------


## Pohzee

There seemed to be creative differences where he wasn't happy with where the book was going. I wasn't either, so I would've preferred to switch out Percy over Meyer. Maybe we would've gotten a good run instead of whatever we got.

----------


## Frontier

> There seemed to be creative differences where he wasn't happy with where the book was going. I wasn't either, so I would've preferred to switch out Percy over Meyer. Maybe we would've gotten a good run instead of whatever we got.


What we got was at least decent, but I'm curious what the creative differences were specifically over since it happened so soon.

----------


## Pohzee

Not entirely sure, but all of Meyers design work had me very interested. Between details for the Tower and transport as well a civilian wardrobe for each member, it seemed like he was bringing some needed fleshing out that we didn't get.

----------


## Ansa

> Anyone else reading Batman v Ra's? Think Bendis writes an awful Damian? Well....


Who talks like that? What is this dialogue?

Bruce not remembering being Batman makes me wonder how he thinks he got Damian in the first place. Being Batman and conceiving Damian are pretty interconnected.

----------


## Restingvoice

> Anyone else reading Batman v Ra's? Think Bendis writes an awful Damian? Well....


HAHAHAHA that's about as much as I expect from Neal Adams. When he made Odyssey, even his Bruce and Dick don't sound right.

----------


## Rac7d*

Damian is too paranoid to fall for this?


this jumbo smurf has got to go, I'm tired of him being blamed for everything,

----------


## Katana500

> Damian is too paranoid to fall for this?


I think that even though Damian was on edge, he was probably so taken aback by what Djinn said he let his guard down. Even if he was suspicious Djinn under orders is so powerful wasn't really much he could do.

Maybe Roundhouse knows Damian is grandson of Ra's and thats why he doesnt trust Robin. Its weird he would specifically hate Robin so much.

----------


## Rac7d*

> I think that even though Damian was on edge, he was probably so taken aback by what Djinn said he let his guard down. Even if he was suspicious Djinn under orders is so powerful wasn't really much he could do.
> 
> Maybe Roundhouse knows Damian is grandson of Ra's and thats why he doesnt trust Robin. Its weird he would specifically hate Robin so much.


I am jsut so done with Roundhouse

----------


## shadow6743

I don't know if we are going towards the team being mad at Damian. If anything it maybe this event that helps the team pull themselves together. Roundhouse can say its Damian's fault for what happened to his sister. But it could also be Roundhouse simply not wanting to take responsibility for his actions. Damian may mess up but he always takes responsibility for the decisions he makes and Glass writes him that way. So I don't mind this plot point. To me it sounds like Roundhouse just wants to blame others for his mistakes. If you look at the entire series to this point Roundhouse was incredibly manipulative. I mean look at how he took advantage of Crush's jealousy of Damian and her crush on Djinn. All while saying he is doing these things to protect the team from Damian. I don't think this is going to lead to more fallout for Damian if anything Roundhouse is the one that is going to suffer. Damian could have made a mistake in the past but, he always takes responsibility and tries to move ahead which is a theme in Tomasi's and Glass's writing of his character. Roundhouse on the other hand based on what I understand of his character wants to redirect the blame for his actions to some else.

----------


## shadow6743

> Agreed. I was a huge fan of Crush and Djinn but now it's just off putting. I don't like how Glass makes her violent and ott when it comes to Djinn . It's like calm down girl.
> 
> I've cooled on Damian and Djinn


Same, which is why I like Damian and Djinn relationship more. Glass actually writes that like a real relationship like it has it ups and downs. They have personal and more deep conversations then the moments that happen with Crush. I like Crush but from moment she realizes that she likes Djinn her attitude as been focused on total jealousy. I get liking someone but I wish Crush would calm down a bit. Jealousy is normal but being jealous all the time is not. Damian is protective of Djinn but not point of being over protective or extremely jealous like Crush.

----------


## adrikito

> this jumbo smurf has got to go, I'm tired of him being blamed for everything,


You are right in that.

----------


## adrikito

> Anyone else reading Batman v Ra's? Think Bendis writes an awful Damian? Well....


This is really weird...

What happened here? One fake alfred? I see 2 alfreds in the last image.

----------


## Katana500

> this jumbo smurf has got to go, I'm tired of him being blamed for everything,


If Roundhouse's plan is to turn the team against Robin. Even with the best intentions in the world its very unlikely to succeed.

Emiko has been in Damian's corner from the start and sacrificed alot to protect Damian from Deathstroke - so I doubt she would abandon him now.

Plus Djinn will probably be back on Damian's side once Roundhouse's control over her is lifted. And wherever she goes Crush will follow.  I could see them escaping through Crush 'Loboing' out and losing control of her temper.

----------


## shadow6743

> If Roundhouse's plan is to turn the team against Robin. Even with the best intentions in the world its very unlikely to succeed.
> 
> Emiko has been in Damian's corner from the start and sacrificed alot to protect Damian from Deathstroke - so I doubt she would abandon him now.
> 
> Plus Djinn will probably be back on Damian's side once Roundhouse's control over her is lifted. And wherever she goes Crush will follow.  I could see them escaping through Crush 'Loboing' out and losing control of her temper.


Totally agree. Also, I was trying to think of the connection to Damian and Roundhouse's powers. The only possible thing I could think of is the Amazo Virus. Remember the person that took control of the situation after Jon and Damian stopped Kid Amazo the first time was Luther. Luther is apart of all of these year of villains is some way. I mean someone had to give Roundhouse the means to get revenge. So, it has to be either Luther or the other who I think is someone else from Damian's past adventures. Any one else remember Suren Darga, he Lu'un Darga family in Robin Son of Batman. Well, we never found out what happened to him. Well here is Darga and here is cover for the December issue. The helmet looks rather similar right?5101955-screen shot 2016-03-16 at 3.04.06 pm.jpg
OCT190585.jpg

----------


## Katana500

It being Suren would be very interesting. But didn't Robin son of Batman end with them on relatively good terms- so would need to explain why he has gone bad again.

----------


## shadow6743

> It being Suren would be very interesting. But didn't Robin son of Batman end with them on relatively good terms- so would need to explain why he has gone bad again.


Well, it could be that Suren sees an opportunity I mean Ra and the league of Assassins is out of the picture currently. So, there is a power vacuum also it does not necessarily need to be Suren it just could be another member of the same organization. But, my sister had interesting idea that it could also be Damian's cousin from Percy's first story arc.

----------


## Fergus

> What we got was at least decent, but I'm curious what the creative differences were specifically over since it happened so soon.


This is what he had to say about his reason, 

*I went over to DC and I launched a Teen Titans Rebirth book, and I did all the designs for that, and I did the majority of the covers for that initial arc, as well as interiors for the Rebirth One shot and Issue One. I also wrote the plot, which ended up getting changed up a bit by DC Editorial and the Teen Titans Writer. I understand branding, but I still thought it was a bit disappointing ... but its corporate comics, and I do totally understand that they have their ideas about what they want to see. So I worked on two issues of that and decided to leave. After that, I went to Marvel and it was even worse.

I like to talk to my writers and my editors, I like all of us talking and all of us coming up with something together and having ideas. If the writer has a say in the art, I should have a say in the script.*

https://www.syfy.com/syfywire/indie-...-and-why-satan

He also walked off from the Marvel 'The Royals' gig he took after TT.

----------


## Fergus

So just like his dad Damian can be easily undone by a pretty face making googly eyes at him.

Poor lad. He's even forgotten how words work or how to speak.

----------


## shadow6743

I viewed it has shock more than anything. I mean the first time someone besides your family tells you they love you can be rather surprising and shocking to a young person. So, naturally Damian let his guard down. Which he has often done with Djinn throughout this run and Roundhouse used that. I actually rather surprised at how angry it made me that Roundhouse used Djinn like that and I hope he gets what he deserves.

----------


## Rac7d*

> I viewed it has shock more than anything. I mean the first time someone besides your family tells you they love you can be rather surprising and shocking to a young person. So, naturally Damian let his guard down. Which he has often done with Djinn throughout this run and Roundhouse used that. I actually rather surprised at how angry it made me that Roundhouse used Djinn like that and I hope he gets what he deserves.


Djinn literally said she hated him like the issue before

----------


## Blue22

> Djinn literally said she hated him like the issue before


Did she? I know she was still upset with him but I don't remember her going that far.

----------


## Katana500

> Did she? I know she was still upset with him but I don't remember her going that far.


She was nervous he could have stolen her ring - which is fairly understandable since anyone with it can instantly enslave her.

----------


## Blue22

Yeah I remember that. Not really remembering her saying or implying she hated him though. I may be mistake though. This isn't a series that I tend to enjoy re-reading XD

----------


## Katana500

I think she does really like Damian. The issue with that wierd video game villian pretty much said hes all she thinks about.

Damian's prison put her off I think though since she is a character who obviously dislikes things like that due to her past.

----------


## shadow6743

> I think she does really like Damian. The issue with that wierd video game villian pretty much said hes all she thinks about.
> 
> Damian's prison put her off I think though since she is a character who obviously dislikes things like that due to her past.


Yeah, I feel the same way. She wouldn't be on the team anymore if she felt that Damian was a monster. Djinn understands that Damian has good intentions. But, as they say the road to Hell is often paved with good intentions. Damian wants to solve a problem like crime and evil but as we see every day in the real world that is not a easy thing to solve he is going to struggle. I don't think Djinn hates him she hates what he did and that he lied about it.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Yeah I remember that. Not really remembering her saying or implying she hated him though. I may be mistake though. This isn't a series that I tend to enjoy re-reading XD


The last couple of issues has been repeating that’s Damian has hated by everyone and that last interaction was not positive at all, so this is a far jump from yesterday

----------


## Fergus

> She was nervous he could have stolen her ring - which is fairly understandable since anyone with it can instantly enslave her.


Damian is the one person on that team that couldn't have taken that ring and Djinn should know that since she gave him that ring once and he gave it back and she was really surprised considering that he could have used it to control her and more. That made her like him even more.

He had that chance to enslave her and the ring handed him on a platter and he didn't ever consider it.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Damian is the one person on that team that couldn't have taken that ring and Djinn should know that since she gave him that ring once and he gave it back and she was really surprised considering that he could have used it to control her and more. That made her like him even more.
> 
> He had that chance to enslave her and the ring handed him on a platter and he didn't ever consider it.


She took the prison news the hardest. no one was more angry then her noted by Kid flash in the opening

and this page show her opinion of him has fallen consdierbaly

----------


## Blue22

Damn...I really like Djinn and Damian's interactions. When this run ends, I need her to be saved from limbo.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Damn...I really like Djinn and Damian's interactions. When this run ends, I need her to be saved from limbo.


I didnt mind it at first, but ever since Crush let her true feelings be know (prompted by roundhouse/manipulated) its been annoying
although her anger and jealousy have outweighed her rowdy and boisterousness i loved early one

----------


## Fergus

Yeah Crush used to be best girl for me but her jealousy and behaviour whenever Djinn is concerned lately has been off putting. She wasn't always like that. I used to find her crush on Djinn sweet.

My daughter still loves her though.
Djinn is something of a 'Catch U Next Tuesday' in that panel you posted @Racd. "To win me back". Way to have the back of the guy who rescued you and gave back your ring.

Besides Not everyone hates Damian. Emi doesn't and Wally might be disappointed but he doesn't hate him. It's only the new guys which begs the question what the F**K are they still doing on the team. It's not mandatory. None is making you do it. Don't like the way the Boss runs things? Then Bounce and don't let the door hit you on the way out.

Don't stay and whine and bitch and glare at his back. Just leave. So much drama for nothing except yet again another writer wants to torture Robin.

----------


## Katana500

> Yeah Crush used to be best girl for me but her jealousy and behaviour whenever Djinn is concerned lately has been off putting. She wasn't always like that. I used to find her crush on Djinn sweet.
> 
> My daughter still loves her though.
> Djinn is something of a 'Catch U Next Tuesday' in that panel you posted @Racd. "To win me back". Way to have the back of the guy who rescued you and gave back your ring.
> 
> Besides Not everyone hates Damian. Emi doesn't and Wally might be disappointed but he doesn't hate him. It's only the new guys which begs the question what the F**K are they still doing on the team. It's not mandatory. None is making you do it. Don't like the way the Boss runs things? Then Bounce and don't let the door hit you on the way out.
> 
> Don't stay and whine and bitch and glare at his back. Just leave. So much drama for nothing except yet again another writer wants to torture Robin.


I think the hatred thing is more Damian perceiving it as that. Like you said Emiko doesn't and its unlikely Wally or Djinn do either. Damian probably just thinks they do.

----------


## Fergus

> I think the hatred thing is more Damian perceiving it as that. Like you said Emiko doesn't and its unlikely Wally or Djinn do either. Damian probably just thinks they do.


I should hope Damian knows Emi doesn't hate him seeing as she crossed a very big line to save him but i was referring to the panel where Djinn says that it must be exhausting having everyone hate him.

I'm rooting for Damian and Emi personally. She gets him and has shown that she won't quit /doubt him so easily. [I'm really not happy with Djinn for accusing Damian]

----------


## Rac7d*

> Yeah Crush used to be best girl for me but her jealousy and behaviour whenever Djinn is concerned lately has been off putting. She wasn't always like that. I used to find her crush on Djinn sweet.
> 
> My daughter still loves her though.
> Djinn is something of a 'Catch U Next Tuesday' in that panel you posted @Racd. "To win me back". Way to have the back of the guy who rescued you and gave back your ring.
> 
> Besides Not everyone hates Damian. Emi doesn't and Wally might be disappointed but he doesn't hate him. It's only the new guys which begs the question what the F**K are they still doing on the team. It's not mandatory. None is making you do it. Don't like the way the Boss runs things? Then Bounce and don't let the door hit you on the way out.
> 
> Don't stay and whine and bitch and glare at his back. Just leave. So much drama for nothing except yet again another writer wants to torture Robin.


Djinn jsut said it above, that they all hate him. Emiko doesnt  but she on hiatus right now, Wally doesnt hate him but he is upset for not being informed - and just with the prison itself, Djinn been pretty consistently cold to him since the discovery, she wants nothing to do with, the reason she is still here is becasue she has no where else to go, crush will stay by her side, and apprently roundhouse is the (*not traitor traitor)*. Crush had no reaction to the prison and doesnt care, she just up being petty jealous over djinn and takes it our on robin preferring djinn stays mad since she had choosen robin first

Anyway my point was, its was such a 360 from Djinn in the last 4 issues I cant believe the son of Batman would let his guard down so easily

----------


## Blue22

If King's run is anything to go by, a pretty face is all you need to make a Wayne lose their mind. Damian's just taking after his father xD

----------


## Katana500

> I should hope Damian knows Emi doesn't hate him seeing as she crossed a very big line to save him but i was referring to the panel where Djinn says that it must be exhausting having everyone hate him.
> 
> I'm rooting for Damian and Emi personally. She gets him and has shown that she won't quit /doubt him so easily. [I'm really not happy with Djinn for accusing Damian]


Some of Emiko's actions could be percieved as Jealousy of Djinn.  I could maybe see her admitting to liking Damian in some sort of twist for more Drama. But im not sure Glass would go that route.

----------


## shadow6743

> Some of Emiko's actions could be percieved as Jealousy of Djinn.  I could maybe see her admitting to liking Damian in some sort of twist for more Drama. But im not sure Glass would go that route.


Glass seems to be going more towards Emiko and Wally. Which I am pretty cool with. Wally has a different mortal compass than Emiko which I think makes that relationship more interesting than her relationship with Damian. Emiko's relationship with Damian has never felt romantic more like a big sister and little brother relationship which is why she is so protective of him. Glass even mentioned in early interviews about him writing Teen Titans that what sort of relationship her was writing between Emiko and Damian.

I found the interview if anyone wants to read it:
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.syf...-creator%3famp

----------


## Fergus

> Glass seems to be going more towards Emiko and Wally. Which I am pretty cool with. Wally has a different mortal compass than Emiko which I think makes that relationship more interesting than her relationship with Damian. Emiko's relationship with Damian has never felt romantic more like a big sister and little brother relationship which is why she is so protective of him. Glass even mentioned in early interviews about him writing Teen Titans that what sort of relationship her was writing between Emiko and Damian.
> 
> I found the interview if anyone wants to read it:
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.syf...-creator%3famp


it doesn't have to be Glass who writes it and it's unlikely this team is going to last long enough for us to see romance. Even when all this is resolved I don't see them staying together.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Some of Emiko's actions could be percieved as Jealousy of Djinn.  I could maybe see her admitting to liking Damian in some sort of twist for more Drama. But im not sure Glass would go that route.


Intrestingly I thought they were buildling somthing with her and Wally,  also  she is just a bit to so similar to damian, they make good firends , she is clearly the wondergirl t his nightwing
anyway I am past the relationship mess, I just want the Other to be exposed, and for Roundhouse to leave with Aqualad returning

----------


## Fergus

Djinn is a bit like Damian's mama Talia. Manipulative. In that panel where she's stroking Damian reminds me of Talia and her Beloved. Damian might go for that sort of thing or he might find the similarities off putting either way he's way out of his depth. Romance isn't his game clearly. maybe get some tips from Wally or Dick Grayson.

that reminds me, Emi fancies Dick Grayson so oops.

----------


## Fergus

> Intrestingly I thought they were buildling somthing with her and Wally,  also  she is just a bit to so similar to damian, they make good firends , she is clearly the wondergirl t his nightwing
> anyway I am past the relationship mess, I just want the Other to be exposed, and for Roundhouse to leave with Aqualad returning


just cos they are similar doesn't mean it won't work. I have no interest in reading Teen romance in comics so I don't mind them admitting to liking each other then dating off screen. That would be ideal in fact.

----------


## shadow6743

> it doesn't have to be Glass who writes it and it's unlikely this team is going to last long enough for us to see romance. Even when all this is resolved I don't see them staying together.


That's the thing with Teen Titans if you don't think they are facing enough personal drama and have odds to the point that they will brake apart it's not good. I have read just about every Teen Titans run and every single team has nearly broken up. If you look at Wollman Teen Titans back in the day they really did not like each other at all in the early issues. Long before moles and any thing else. We tend not to remember that because they function as a team now. But, a lot of Teen Titans runs have this point in their run and the team eventually gets over it. It's just a stable of Teen Titans runs.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Glass seems to be going more towards Emiko and Wally. Which I am pretty cool with. Wally has a different mortal compass than Emiko which I think makes that relationship more interesting than her relationship with Damian. Emiko's relationship with Damian has never felt romantic more like a big sister and little brother relationship which is why she is so protective of him. Glass even mentioned in early interviews about him writing Teen Titans that what sort of relationship her was writing between Emiko and Damian.
> 
> I found the interview if anyone wants to read it:
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.syf...-creator%3famp


Kid flash is 13? since when , he is in HS

amd he said Roundhouse is suppose to be the Garth of the team? gARTH WHO?

----------


## Fergus

> That's the thing with Teen Titans if you don't think they are facing enough personal drama and have odds to the point that they will brake apart it's not good. I have read just about every Teen Titans run and every single team has nearly broken up. If you look at Wollman Teen Titans back in the day they really did not like each other at all in the early issues. Long before moles and any thing else. We tend not to remember that because they function as a team now. But, a lot of Teen Titans runs have this point in their run and the team eventually gets over it. It's just a stable of Teen Titans runs.


Aah right. i haven't read that much TT. A bit of the NTT and then Percy and Glass are all the TT I've ever read.

----------


## Fergus

> Kid flash is 13? since when , he is in HS
> 
> amd he said Roundhouse is suppose to be the Garth of the team? gARTH WHO?


lol @ Garth who?

----------


## shadow6743

But, that's part of the formula of Teen Titans to see that sort of relationship drama romantic or not. It's kind of the point Teen Titans is not meant to be an action book it's about relationships. If you don't have all sorts of relationships explored and it's another book full of action what's to stop you from Superman, Batman, or most other DC titles. That's what makes Teen Titans what it is.

----------


## Rac7d*

> That's the thing with Teen Titans if you don't think they are facing enough personal drama and have odds to the point that they will brake apart it's not good. I have read just about every Teen Titans run and every single team has nearly broken up. If you look at Wollman Teen Titans back in the day they really did not like each other at all in the early issues. Long before moles and any thing else. We tend not to remember that because they function as a team now. But, a lot of Teen Titans runs have this point in their run and the team eventually gets over it. It's just a stable of Teen Titans runs.


Yes and No
They were on the cusp of adulthood 17-19 dealing with some very different issues in wolfman storylines
It wasnt that they didnt like each other
Wally was under Raven spell which made him an ass for 25+ issues it was never really resolved or confronted
Terra waas real nasty  somtimes, i cant believe Donna had to stop a meeting and say this is not how we treat each other

----------


## Rac7d*

> Some of Emiko's actions could be percieved as Jealousy of Djinn.  I could maybe see her admitting to liking Damian in some sort of twist for more Drama. But im not sure Glass would go that route.


And emiko has a crush on his hunky older brother

----------


## shadow6743

> And emiko has a crush on his hunky older brother


Damian could be Nightwing someday. But... Emi making right decision with this dream.

----------


## dietrich

Damian and Cass




SuperSons





https://twitter.com/drawingcookie1

----------


## Blue22

Ugggh. So today's Teen Titans marks the absolute dumbest thing Damian has ever done...

*spoilers:*
and it MIGHT have cost us Djinn. 

So everyone guessing Damian was responsible for the death of Billy's sister was right. Literally blew up a building just to catch Scarecrow. Billy and Claire got caught in the crossfire.

Billy made some pretty valid points about everything Damian's been doing up until now having been the exact opposite of heroic. It pained me to agree with him but when you're right, you're right.

The other Titans start to calm him down and that's when Damian, after everything Billy just got done saying, had the *audacity* to open his mouth and say "I can forgive you". Like....REALLY? You're all in this situation because you miscalculated and killed the boy's sister....and _he's_ the one who should be asking for forgiveness!?

So, rightfully, Billy freaks out...but then, in a fit of rage, he orders Djinn to go inside of her ring and never come out. Crush breaks out of her chains and almost kills Billy. Then she runs off and gets caught by her Dad.

*Sigh* This whole run is just....wow. Is every post-New 52 story outside of Super Sons just a contest to see how bad a writer can make Damian look?
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Ansa

> Ugggh. So today's Teen Titans marks the absolute dumbest thing Damian has ever done...
> 
> *spoilers:*
> and it MIGHT have cost us Djinn. 
> 
> So everyone guessing Damian was responsible for the death of Billy's sister was right. Literally blew up a building just to catch Scarecrow. Billy and Claire got caught in the crossfire.
> 
> Billy made some pretty valid points about everything Damian's been doing up until now having been the exact opposite of heroic. It pained me to agree with him but when you're right, you're right.
> 
> ...


Honestly, I just like to pretend this run doesn't exist.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Ugggh. So today's Teen Titans marks the absolute dumbest thing Damian has ever done...
> 
> *spoilers:*
> and it MIGHT have cost us Djinn. 
> 
> So everyone guessing Damian was responsible for the death of Billy's sister was right. Literally blew up a building just to catch Scarecrow. Billy and Claire got caught in the crossfire.
> 
> Billy made some pretty valid points about everything Damian's been doing up until now having been the exact opposite of heroic. It pained me to agree with him but when you're right, you're right.
> 
> ...


So he pulls Captain American 3 civil war plot,  or is this a Batwoman Pilot plot

Can I have some hope here that this happend 3 years ago, that this is all from billy view and were missing something?  I don't know what to do with this, oh an i have a theory with the ring but it seems to cheesy

----------


## Katana500

I feel sorry for Roundhouse but it was kinda his fault cutting through an abandoned warehouse. His sister's death is a shame but what was Damian supposed to do? If he didn't blow up the warehouse the gas would go off and his sister and 1000s more would be dead anyway.

----------


## Katana500

> So he pulls Captain American 3 civil war plot,  or is this a Batwoman Pilot plot
> 
> Can I have some hope here that this happend 3 years ago, that this is all from billy view and were missing something?  I don't know what to do with this, oh an i have a theory with the ring but it seems to cheesy


What's your ring theory!

----------


## Blue22

I'm half expecting some dumb shit like Damian freeing her with "the power of love"

----------


## Katana500

> I'm half expecting some dumb shit like Damian freeing her with "the power of love"


hahahaha aye I could really see that happening.

I think by the end of the run, Djinn's ring will be destroyed or weakened somehow and she will never be able to be enslaved again.

----------


## Arsenal

> I'm half expecting some dumb shit like Damian freeing her with "the power of love"


Which, of course, must be demonstrated via song & dance. If you gonna go that route, might as well go all the way with it.

----------


## Blue22

> Which, of course, must be demonstrated via song & dance. If you gonna go that route, might as well go all the way with it.


...Okay now you're making me want this.

----------


## Rac7d*

> I'm half expecting some dumb shit like Damian freeing her with "the power of love"


I thought they should destroy it, she would loose slot of power but gain freedom, whoever does it will be who djinn chooses

----------


## Rac7d*

> What's your ring theory!


You said it before i did, wish replies gave notifications

----------


## shadow6743

I really couldn't find myself agreeing with Roundhouse. I really couldn't see how else Damian could have gotten out of that situation. Also, let's say even if I thought Damian was wrong which I don't Roundhouse is not much better he literally took his rage out on a innocent person who had nothing to do with his sister's death. I can't figure out anything other choice Damian could have made in that moment but Roundhouse had a clear choice to just let Djinn go and he didn't and instead imprisons her again. Damian either could have not destroyed the warehouse and thousands of people get hurt or Roundhouse and sister are okay. Its literally a no win situation if wasn't Roundhouse and his sister it would of been thousands of other people hurt or killed. Roundhouse can say Damian not acting like a hero but, what was the right decision there? You can say he is wrong but can you give me a solution? I don't see one clearly found in this situation.

I liked this issue but I hate Roundhouse.

----------


## king81992

> I really couldn't find myself agreeing with Roundhouse. I really couldn't see how else Damian could have gotten out of that situation. Also, let's say even if I thought Damian was wrong which I don't Roundhouse is not much better he literally took his rage out on a innocent person who had nothing to do with his sister's death. I can't figure out anything other choice Damian could have made in that moment but Roundhouse had a clear choice to just let Djinn go and he didn't and instead imprisons her again. Damian either could have not destroyed the warehouse and thousands of people get hurt or Roundhouse and sister are okay. Its literally a no win situation if wasn't Roundhouse and his sister it would of been thousands of other people hurt or killed. Roundhouse can say Damian not acting like a hero but, what was the right decision there? You can say he is wrong but can you give me a solution? I don't see one clearly found in this situation.
> 
> I liked this issue but I hate Roundhouse.


Roundhouse was right about Damian's secret prisons and brainwashing villains being wrong.He was also right about the rest if the team being wrong for going along with Damian's brainwashing scheme.Everyone on this team is in the wrong.

----------


## Blue22

> I really couldn't find myself agreeing with Roundhouse. I really couldn't see how else Damian could have gotten out of that situation. Also, let's say even if I thought Damian was wrong which I don't Roundhouse is not much better he literally took his rage out on a innocent person who had nothing to do with his sister's death. I can't figure out anything other choice Damian could have made in that moment but Roundhouse had a clear choice to just let Djinn go and he didn't and instead imprisons her again. Damian either could have not destroyed the warehouse and thousands of people get hurt or Roundhouse and sister are okay. Its literally a no win situation if wasn't Roundhouse and his sister it would of been thousands of other people hurt or killed. Roundhouse can say Damian not acting like a hero but, what was the right decision there? You can say he is wrong but can you give me a solution? I don't see one clearly found in this situation.
> 
> I liked this issue but I hate Roundhouse.


Oh I hate Roundhouse's guts too and Damian did what he had to do in the incident that got Claire killed....but everything else Roundhouse brought up was 100% correct. The secret prisons. The brainwashing. The team going along with it. They were being no better than the bad guys. Granted, I think the prison was the right thing to do (albeit POORLY executed) but it and the magic Djinn lobotomies are still some of the most unethical and morally fucked up things someone calling themself a superhero can do. And that's pretty much the point Billy is trying to make. Even if he, himself, is just as screwed up as the rest of the team.

Now can someone take Damian to a class on how to defuse a situation? Because when someone is upset by something you did that hurt them, the last thing you should be doing is offering that person your forgiveness. And yet that's the first thing he did xD

----------


## Katana500

I wonder if they are going to kick Roundhouse off the team after this. I feel like they might predictably have him redeem himself somehow stopping Crush. 

The team is definitely very dysfunctional.  Though Roundhouse is another level of unstableness compared to everyone else - apart from maybe Crush with her out of control anger issues.

----------


## shadow6743

> Roundhouse was right about Damian's secret prisons and brainwashing villains being wrong.He was also right about the rest if the team being wrong for going along with Damian's brainwashing scheme.Everyone on this team is in the wrong.


I think in this one situation Damian was in the right. But, I agree I wish he did not do the brainwashing or the secret prisons. I don't think anyone is completely in the right in this situation Damian and the team made mistakes that hurt people. Unlimately, leading to Roundhouse making the ulimate lapse in judgment that could cost Djinn her life forever. No one is right. But, think this could be the wakeup call that is needed to have them move away from these extreme methods.

----------


## Blue22

> I wonder if they are going to kick Roundhouse off the team after this. I feel like they might predictably have him redeem himself somehow stopping Crush. 
> 
> The team is definitely very dysfunctional.  Though Roundhouse is another level of unstableness compared to everyone else - apart from maybe Crush with her out of control anger issues.


They let Wallace back on after he gave Deathstroke the speed force (in fact the whole team tried to make Damian seem like the bad guy for firing him). While this is a different team and what Billy did is worse (kinda), I'm pretty sure he'll still be around...unfortunately.

----------


## Katana500

> I think in this one situation Damian was in the right. But, I agree I wish he did not do the brainwashing or the secret prisons. I don't think anyone is completely in the right in this situation Damian and the team made mistakes that hurt people. Unlimately, leading to Roundhouse making the ulimate lapse in judgment that could cost Djinn her life forever. No one is right. But, think this could be the wakeup call that is needed to have them move away from these extreme methods.


It is a kinda loose loose sitation for them though.

Either kill the villians - like emiko did and break their no killing code.

Keep an immoral prison which half the team hates.

or release them back into normal prisons where they just escape and kill more innocent people.


Djinn's mindwiping probably looked like a good alternative

----------


## Katana500

> They let Wallace back on after he gave Deathstroke the speed force (in fact the whole team tried to make Damian seem like the bad guy for firing him). While this is a different team and what Billy did is worse, I'm pretty sure he'll still be around...unfortunately.


If they keep him around.  I have no idea how they will make it not awkward. Only character who might still support him is Kid Flash.

Djinn when she is released obviously not trust him or like him for enslaving. Crush and Damian obviously won't either. And with Emiko being in Damian's corner from the start I dont think she would support Roundhouse either.

Keeping him on just makes so little sense. It'll probably happen anyway though.

----------


## Blue22

Honestly I'm still hoping the thrashing Crush gave him will kill him. Unlikely but let a man have hope xD

He might as well die. If he's off this team I doubt we'll be seeing him in any other books.

----------


## Katana500

I hope DC don't see Djinn, Crush and Roundhouse as a package deal.

I think Djinn and Crush could have a future if they aren't abandoned. But im not sure about Roundhouse.

----------


## shadow6743

It is kinda hard to explain why I like this run so much. I know some people don't care for it but I will try to explain. Teen Titans often goes in the direction of the DC Universe and the leader of the team. I know some people don't like the team having these shades of gray and making these at times morally questionable decisions but I do. Because after the events of No Justice that's the direction a lot of these characters went. Damian wants to stop something like crime completely without killing. Something that is a remarkably hard task and has no easy answers. It may not even be possible without doing some questionable things. 

Also, because of his background Damian will always struggle with what line do you cross when being a hero? Combine that with the events of No Justice and characters who have similar wants for redemption and grey morality and you get this run. I never thought of this run as making Damian look bad I just viewed these things as what would naturally occur if any hero in the DC Universe attempted to stop crime completely without the use of killing. We have seen this same situation occur within the Justice League with the Omac Project and Identity Crisis. Also, the Justice League animated cartoon deals with similar issues. Damian and his team are just learning these lessons early and like the Justice league they will only become better by hurting and possibly losing one of their own.

----------


## Blue22

I appreciate this run a lot more than when it started, and i definitely understand what Glass is going for here....but, much like Damian's prison, the execution hasn't been great st times. It's a very well written series, I'll give him that. And I don't...dislike it...anymore...but I'm mostly only reading out of obligation to my favorite team and my favorite Robin. The only Teen Titans run that ever got so bad that I dropped it was the New 52 one.

This run raises a lot of moral dilemmas that should come with being a hero and Damian is, admittedly, a good vehicle to push that message with...but, I dunno. What makes for an interesting story for me doesn't always make an enjoyable one as well. This just... isn't what I want from a Teen Titans book. I think the live action show has been the only time that the "darker and edgier" approach to the Teen Titans has really worked for me.

It also doesn't help that every single move Damian has made, even in his last team, has always been presented as the wrong one. Even in times where I agreed with what he was doing (firing Wallace and the prison) it still comes at the cost of either the team shitting on him or the writers setting his decisions up to bite him the ass. No matter how hard he's tried, something is always his fault. And I'm getting just as tired of it has he probably is. Though for me, it's more out of boredom than frustration. I miss the Damian we had immediately after he was brought back from the dead. Still him, but in a much better place, finally knowing right from wrong, and getting better at not cutting himself off from people.

----------


## shadow6743

> I appreciate this run a lot more than when it started, and i definitely understand what Glass is going for here....but, much like Damian's prison, the execution hasn't been great st times. It's a very well written series, I'll give him that. And I don't...dislike it...anymore...but I'm mostly only reading out of obligation to my favorite team and my favorite Robin. The only Teen Titans run that ever got so bad that I dropped it was the New 52 one.
> 
> This run raises a lot of moral dilemmas that should come with being a hero and Damian is, admittedly, a good vehicle to push that message with...but, I dunno. What makes for an interesting story for me doesn't always make an enjoyable one as well. This just... isn't what I want from a Teen Titans book. I think the live action show has been the only time that the "darker and edgier" approach to the Teen Titans has really worked for me.
> 
> It also doesn't help that every single move Damian has made, even in his last team, has always been presented as the wrong one. Even in times where I agreed with what he was doing (firing Wallace and the prison) it still comes at the cost of either the team shitting on him or the writers setting his decisions up to bite him the ass. No matter how hard he's tried, something is always his fault. And I'm getting just as tired of it has he probably is. Though for me, it's more out of boredom than frustration. I miss the Damian we had immediately after he was brought back from the dead. Still him, but in a much better place, finally knowing right from wrong, and getting better at not cutting himself off from people.


I think we could get that Damian back. I think the execution could be better but, I think Damian is moving back towards that direction. While, I know Damian's forgiveness of Roundhouse's actions came at a strange time in the storytelling. He realized he was wrong but, also did not hold a grudge at Roundhouse for his actions against him and saw that he had a point. That's something that rather surprised me when reading. Also, he did not attack Roundhouse for his actions to Djinn but immediately focus on finding a solution. Do, I like these moments yes, but I think one problem with Glass' run because he is trying to make every issue count is pacing. Sometimes it works well but, this time Damian being forgiving could have waited.

----------


## Ansa

Can someone explain to me what the purpose of Tim and Damian arguing in Batman issue 76 was?

----------


## Katana500

> Can someone explain to me what the purpose of Tim and Damian arguing in Batman issue 76 was?


I'm guessing cause their conversation was so close to Gotham it was too fool Gotham Girl? Like so they thought Damian was acting on his own accord.

----------


## Ansa

> I'm guessing cause their conversation was so close to Gotham it was too fool Gotham Girl? Like so they thought Damian was acting on his own accord.


That was my only guess as well, but what would that accomplish? Damian is already known to be reckless and well...he's thirteen, I don't think Gotham Girl needed an explanation for Damian coming to Gotham. He could have just run in screamig he would save Alfred on his own and most people would have bought it.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Honestly I'm still hoping the thrashing Crush gave him will kill him. Unlikely but let a man have hope xD
> 
> He might as well die. If he's off this team I doubt we'll be seeing him in any other books.


Kid flash will blame Damian team
Over

----------


## Rac7d*

> Ugggh. So today's Teen Titans marks the absolute dumbest thing Damian has ever done...
> 
> *spoilers:*
> and it MIGHT have cost us Djinn. 
> 
> So everyone guessing Damian was responsible for the death of Billy's sister was right. Literally blew up a building just to catch Scarecrow. Billy and Claire got caught in the crossfire.
> 
> Billy made some pretty valid points about everything Damian's been doing up until now having been the exact opposite of heroic. It pained me to agree with him but when you're right, you're right.
> 
> ...



so I have thought about this some more, and I don't blame damian
this is somthing, every superhero goes through, it was an accident and he should only learn from it,  it wasn't reckless, he did check the perimeter. 
as for billy roundhouse, if the end all goal of this plan was to just expose damian he could have done so at any point, he didn't need to do all this. Did he want a tearful sorry out of him, they would have been fear toxin gassed if Damian, had not blown up the building, so the only difference is billy lived.

I know he aint gonna die but having seen this storyline from a major marvel movie 3 years ago,  truly weakens any impact it could have. In fact wasnt it in the reign of superman too. 

I mean  I'm sorry people but if you play this superhero game long enough, your gonna get into a situation where you can't save everyone and you don't save everyone you do what you can
I know we predicted most of this but jeez its painful to read, i just cant wait to get past this obligatory drama bs so we can go back to solving mysteries beating bad guys and having fun, like the tt are suppose to

----------


## dietrich

I hope they don't kick RoundHouse out. I'm doubt that he'll want to carry on working with them especially Damian but I'd rather they don't push him out.

He handled this the wrong way but they've messed up and people have to be given a chance to change/do better. 

I mean case in point Damian. If he people around him gave up on him every time he messed up where would he be? Same with Batman and pretty much most heroes.

Roundhouse pissed me off this issue but I also get where his coming from. Sometimes you need someone to blame.

----------


## shadow6743

> so I have thought about this some more, and I don't blame damian
> this is somthing, every superhero goes through, it was an accident and he should only learn from it,  it wasn't reckless, he did check the perimeter. 
> as for billy roundhouse, if the end all goal of this plan was to just expose damian he could have done so at any point, he didn't need to do all this. Did he want a tearful sorry out of him, they would have been fear toxin gassed if Damian, had not blown up the building, so the only difference is billy lived.
> 
> I know he aint gonna die but having seen this storyline from a major marvel movie 3 years ago,  truly weakens any impact it could have. In fact wasnt it in the reign of superman too. 
> 
> I mean  I'm sorry people but if you play this superhero game long enough, your gonna get into a situation where you can't save everyone and you don't save everyone you do what you can
> I know we predicted most of this but jeez its painful to read, i just cant wait to get past this obligatory drama bs so we can go back to solving mysteries beating bad guys and having fun, like the tt are suppose to



They will get better. That's the thing Teen Titans they have hit rock bottom in runs before they get themselves together. As my sister put it if they knew what they were doing the vast majority of the time they would be the Justice League. The majority of Teen Titans runs start with them making stupid mistakes. Dick and Tim's generation went through similar growing pains to become the team's they are today.

----------


## dietrich

> so I have thought about this some more, and I don't blame damian
> this is somthing, every superhero goes through, it was an accident and he should only learn from it,  it wasn't reckless, he did check the perimeter. 
> as for billy roundhouse, if the end all goal of this plan was to just expose damian he could have done so at any point, he didn't need to do all this. Did he want a tearful sorry out of him, they would have been fear toxin gassed if Damian, had not blown up the building, so the only difference is billy lived.
> 
> I know he aint gonna die but having seen this storyline from a major marvel movie 3 years ago,  truly weakens any impact it could have. In fact wasnt it in the reign of superman too. 
> 
> I mean  I'm sorry people but if you play this superhero game long enough, your gonna get into a situation where you can't save everyone and you don't save everyone you do what you can
> I know we predicted most of this but jeez its painful to read, i just cant wait to get past this obligatory drama bs so we can go back to solving mysteries beating bad guys and having fun, like the tt are suppose to





> It is kinda hard to explain why I like this run so much. I know some people don't care for it but I will try to explain. Teen Titans often goes in the direction of the DC Universe and the leader of the team. I know some people don't like the team having these shades of gray and making these at times morally questionable decisions but I do. Because after the events of No Justice that's the direction a lot of these characters went. Damian wants to stop something like crime completely without killing. Something that is a remarkably hard task and has no easy answers. It may not even be possible without doing some questionable things. 
> 
> Also, because of his background Damian will always struggle with what line do you cross when being a hero? Combine that with the events of No Justice and characters who have similar wants for redemption and grey morality and you get this run. I never thought of this run as making Damian look bad I just viewed these things as what would naturally occur if any hero in the DC Universe attempted to stop crime completely without the use of killing. We have seen this same situation occur within the Justice League with the Omac Project and Identity Crisis. Also, the Justice League animated cartoon deals with similar issues. Damian and his team are just learning these lessons early and like the Justice league they will only become better by hurting and possibly losing one of their own.





> I appreciate this run a lot more than when it started, and i definitely understand what Glass is going for here....but, much like Damian's prison, the execution hasn't been great st times. It's a very well written series, I'll give him that. And I don't...dislike it...anymore...but I'm mostly only reading out of obligation to my favorite team and my favorite Robin. The only Teen Titans run that ever got so bad that I dropped it was the New 52 one.
> 
> This run raises a lot of moral dilemmas that should come with being a hero and Damian is, admittedly, a good vehicle to push that message with...but, I dunno. What makes for an interesting story for me doesn't always make an enjoyable one as well. This just... isn't what I want from a Teen Titans book. I think the live action show has been the only time that the "darker and edgier" approach to the Teen Titans has really worked for me.
> 
> It also doesn't help that every single move Damian has made, even in his last team, has always been presented as the wrong one. Even in times where I agreed with what he was doing (firing Wallace and the prison) it still comes at the cost of either the team shitting on him or the writers setting his decisions up to bite him the ass. No matter how hard he's tried, something is always his fault. And I'm getting just as tired of it has he probably is. Though for me, it's more out of boredom than frustration. I miss the Damian we had immediately after he was brought back from the dead. Still him, but in a much better place, finally knowing right from wrong, and getting better at not cutting himself off from people.


Agree with all you guys. Pretty much covers how I feel about this run and this issue.

I never had a problem with the Prison [the brainwashing I had issues with] but I understood that Damian was at his limit after watching that Planet die so he went for extreme measures.

His choices were wrong but I was fine with him taking that path as long it's interesting and he  learns and grows at the end of it.

Glass though has big problems with his story telling. A lot of thing's just happen without explanation. I would expect that since this is about Damian making these huge ethical decisions and such huge change in MO we would get more insight into what's going on in his head. Some scenes that show the turmoil or his thoughts on the actions he's taking and how it's affecting the team. How/why did he decide on a prison? Did he consider other options? How is his mental state?

We could have had some pages of Damian and Emiko talking just to let us into how he's feeling and how we got here.

----------


## shadow6743

> I hope DC don't see Djinn, Crush and Roundhouse as a package deal.
> 
> I think Djinn and Crush could have a future if they aren't abandoned. But im not sure about Roundhouse.


I don't think most writers do. Crush as already appeared in comics outside of Teen Titans. It was the Love in Space collection of short stories for Valentine's Day if I remember correctly. Djinn and Crush because of their designs and backstories they have a lot you can do with them. Roundhouse not so much at the moment. Any character can have staying power with a good pitch.

----------


## dietrich

Batman 81 I wish I hadn't paid for since the best panels were already covered in the preview. Damian's response to Thomas and Bruce's communication with fists training that he drills into his kids. 

Bruce is an abuser and I'm sick and tried of fans on social media squawking about how he would never hit his kids when he punched Tim. He does and now it's canon.

I've never liked Bruce laying hands on his kids and worse how no one ever addresses it. This issue, King didn't address it but he at least had Bruce out himself with his damning words

----------


## Rac7d*

> They will get better. That's the thing Teen Titans they have hit rock bottom in runs before they get themselves together. As my sister put it if they knew what they were doing the vast majority of the time they would be the Justice League. The majority of Teen Titans runs start with them making stupid mistakes. Dick and Tim's generation went through similar growing pains to become the team's they are today.


The justice league doesnt know what their doing, they do the same thing, mind wiping villiain and resetting them to be good people

Thats Donna troy right now, that her backstory, and in her case it works so why not do it

----------


## shadow6743

> Agree with all you guys. Pretty much covers how I feel about this run and this issue.
> 
> I never had a problem with the Prison [the brainwashing I had issues with] but I understood that Damian was at his limit after watching that Planet die so he went for extreme measures.
> 
> His choices were wrong but I was fine with him taking that path as long it's interesting and he  learns and grows at the end of it.
> 
> Glass though has big problems with his story telling. A lot of thing's just happen without explanation. I would expect that since this is about Damian making these huge ethical decisions and such huge change in MO we would get more insight into what's going on in his head. Some scenes that show the turmoil or his thoughts on the actions he's taking and how it's affecting the team. How/why did he decide on a prison? Did he consider other options? How is his mental state?
> 
> We could have had some pages of Damian and Emiko talking just to let us into how he's feeling and how we got here.


I think Glass gets better in this issue with that. We can some nice panels with Emiko talking to Olie on the phone. She telling him how much she appreciates and loves her brother but also talks about how she is scared that she may be like her mother. The early issues of Glass's run focuses so much keeping some mystery that I think he struggled with moments like this. Damian also gets moments like this when Glass shows him having nightmares about the team dying. As the secrets got exposed Glass was able to write the characters thoughts in a better way. That's just my view anyway.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Agree with all you guys. Pretty much covers how I feel about this run and this issue.
> 
> I never had a problem with the Prison [the brainwashing I had issues with] but I understood that Damian was at his limit after watching that Planet die so he went for extreme measures.
> 
> His choices were wrong but I was fine with him taking that path as long it's interesting and he  learns and grows at the end of it.
> 
> Glass though has big problems with his story telling. A lot of thing's just happen without explanation. I would expect that since this is about Damian making these huge ethical decisions and such huge change in MO we would get more insight into what's going on in his head. Some scenes that show the turmoil or his thoughts on the actions he's taking and how it's affecting the team. How/why did he decide on a prison? Did he consider other options? How is his mental state?
> 
> We could have had some pages of Damian and Emiko talking just to let us into how he's feeling and how we got here.


we have on occasion just not in his book


presently their has been no one around for Damian to share how he is feeling with, anyway

----------


## dietrich

> we have on occasion just not in his book
> 
> 
> presently their has been no one around for Damian to share how he is feeling with, anyway


Poor kid. I feel for him. There's only so much pressure a person can handle and I tend to forget just how young and isolated he is. No one to vent to. That's one of the things I like about the character. his strength and resolve. He gets beat down and he gets up, doesn't whine or dwell on it. he carries on fighting trying to do better.

It doesn't break him.

That's why I love Batman Inc and the way he died. He fought to the end against multiple opponents including one major foe all at the same time, He never stopped. Never gave in, even calling them cowards as they fired multiple arrows at him as he faced the Heretic.

I hope they write him some lighter stories soon.

----------


## Blue22

Well for a while he did have his moments where he got to unwind and have lighter stories...then everything changed when the fire natio-I mean, the Bendis attacked.

----------


## dietrich

> Well for a while he did have his moments where he got to unwind and have lighter stories...then everything changed when the fire natio-I mean, the Bendis attacked.


Lol. 







Then  Bendis turned it all to ash

----------


## dietrich

Damian  and Jason




https://twitter.com/drawingcookie1

----------


## Blue22

Is it just me or would anyone else buy the hell out of a series starring Damian, Jason, and Cassandra?

----------


## Katana500

We haven't got to see that many Batfamily teamups involving Damian.  

Damian, Jason and Damian, Cass would both be teamups which could be alot of fun.

I'd also love to see a Damian and Barbara team up. Im suprised they haven't teamed up as Robin and Batgirl together. Could be an interesting dynamic to explore.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Is it just me or would anyone else buy the hell out of a series starring Damian, Jason, and Cassandra?


Perhaps if Damian and Cassandra had said a word to each other, and after Jason just beat the crap out of him I dont think so

I would like to see duke and damian, they had some witty retorts,

Jason and Batwoman  and Huntress would make a good team , seeing how they tend to be the less sociable of the bunch

----------


## Jackalope89

> Perhaps if Damian and Cassandra had said a word to each other, *and after Jason just beat the crap out of him* I dont think so
> 
> I would like to see duke and damian, they had some witty retorts,
> 
> Jason and Batwoman  and Huntress would make a good team , seeing how they tend to be the less sociable of the bunch


Context is everything. Damian attacked first.

Don't get me wrong, I really like Damian, but he did start the fight, and Jason didn't even retaliate until Damian brought out that box. Still no idea what's in it, but it really seems to be quite personal to Jason.

----------


## dietrich

> Context is everything. Damian attacked first.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I really like Damian, but he did start the fight, and Jason didn't even retaliate until Damian brought out that box. Still no idea what's in it, but it really seems to be quite personal to Jason.


Yeah but you what there's a difference between beating someone to a pulp so that they end up laid up in bed and stopping an attacker. A 13yr old one at that even if it's a 13yr old that can be ruthless and has handed you you're arse a couple of times.

People vilify Bruce for beating Jason up but it's okay for Jason to do the same/actually much worse to Damian? One is a victim with a traumatised past the other is an entitled lil shit who needs to be put in his place? 

Fans are biased towards their favourite but regardless of what context you put it in, Jason beat him to a pulp that went beyond self defence.
Threatening to kill Damian and his team mates also goes beyond self defence.

The box was personal to Jason you what so was endangering Damian's Team and so was tarnishing the Bat symbol by shooting a villain[with blanks] after promising Batman you won't. There's the context. 

Damian thought he had been betrayed by the guy who rang him up out of the blue offering his mentor-ship and info only for said info to lead to a set up.

Speaking of mentor-ship. How exactly did Jason mentor Damian? Damian didn't contact him and wouldn't have told him of his new team so how did he know and what is his role in Damian's covert activities? Glass never filled the blanks and no one brought this up but it is a gaping plot hole.

Jason knew about the prison. He also gave Damian info on at least one of the inmates. Did he suggest it or just supply Damian info on a list of possible jail candidates? I assumed Damian was picking up Bruce's bad habits but Jason also had Penguin locked up.

I wish Glass had put more effort into setting up and structuring his book. All the pages wasted on pointless romance plot would have been better used to give us all these missing necessary information.

----------


## dietrich

I wish Damian would have more interaction with Jason, Duke and Babs. 

Duke and Damian have the bases of a friendship and since they are both young it would be cool to see more of them. Duke managed to reach Damian. Bringing him out of his shell a little. Plus they have shown that they partner well together with Duke gets Damian. The real him and has shown that he knows just how to communicate well with him. A level of maturity and social skill that so far only Alfred, Dick, Duke and Steph have displayed.

Babs we've had a few panels/bits of casual lines of dialogue but I'm really curious to see more.

Jason has reached out to Damian a few times going way back to the new 52 but Damian has always been prickly. this is a real shame since this is a relationship I really want to see explored and fixed. 

Jason seems to kind of understand Damian but unlike the Dick &co he takes the bait and engages him in a  leading to childish bickering which although very entertaining I believe is a big factor in Damian's lack of respect for Jason. 

Also the way other family members view and treat Jason impacts Damian's perception and treatment of Jason. He knew of him before he met him and what he knew wasn't all favourable. What he saw when they 1st met wasn't favourable either so I'd like him to get to know Jason better through personal interaction that's doesn't have to be always work related.

I would like to see Damian show more respect and the relationship fleshed out but if I can't I'd still take more of the two bickering.

Cass and Damian, fine if I get it but I'm not that bothered

----------


## dietrich

Damian demon design based a bit on his Chinese heritage




WitchBoy Damian





https://twitter.com/gothamtwinks


With  a new pet. A baby Dragon




https://twitter.com/4yottsu

----------


## dietrich

Nightwing and Robiun










https://twitter.com/tosa07888869


*I miss them*

----------


## Arsenal

You can't compare what Bruce did to Jason and what Jason did to Damian because they are completely different: Jason walked away when it was clear his opponent was done while Bruce kept going. 

In Bruce's case, he went out of his way to hunt down and engage Jason (twice) without making any effort to investigate nor diffuse the situation. Even when it became clear his opponent wasn't going to defend themselves, Bruce kept attacking regardless. 

In Damian's case, Jason started off only defending himself while attempting to defuse the situation despite the fact that Damian attacked him. This, of course, changes once Damian seemingly crosses some kind of line by pulling out the box which leads to Jason going on the offensive for the first (and only) time during their fight. Once it became clear that Damian was staying down, Jason stopped his attack and walked away. That right there is the key difference between what Bruce did to Jason and what Jason did to Damian.

Had he continued his attack than Jason would have been no different nor any better than Bruce but that's simply not what happened.

While I was initially excited to see Jason and Damian work together, Glass needed to put a lot more effort into developing the relationship on panel before he had them fight. At the very least, the entire annual should have focused on that instead of splitting it into 2 different stories. I just wish somebody would finally tap into the gold mine of potential that's Damian & Jason. Jason is a random street rat who somehow caught the attention and favor of both Damian's parents. Surely Damian would be at least mildly curious to see what all the fuss is about, right?

----------


## dietrich

Remember that time Alfred wrote a bad fan fiction with Damian as BatCat's bio kid who goes on become Dick Grayson's Robin?






Alfred is a man of many talents, sadly creative thinking and imagination aren't on that list.

----------


## dietrich

NYCC
Original art work from Batman 670 by Tony Daniels





Commission Batman and Robin  by Chris Burnham





Chris with Flight Suit Damian cos Player





https://twitter.com/TheBurnham

----------


## adrikito

I was happy with that story Damian "first appearance"(different mother) in the animated world..

WOW I like that art.

----------


## shadow6743

> Yeah but you what there's a difference between beating someone to a pulp so that they end up laid up in bed and stopping an attacker. A 13yr old one at that even if it's a 13yr old that can be ruthless and has handed you you're arse a couple of times.
> 
> People vilify Bruce for beating Jason up but it's okay for Jason to do the same/actually much worse to Damian? One is a victim with a traumatised past the other is an entitled lil shit who needs to be put in his place? 
> 
> Fans are biased towards their favourite but regardless of what context you put it in, Jason beat him to a pulp that went beyond self defence.
> Threatening to kill Damian and his team mates also goes beyond self defence.
> 
> The box was personal to Jason you what so was endangering Damian's Team and so was tarnishing the Bat symbol by shooting a villain[with blanks] after promising Batman you won't. There's the context. 
> 
> ...


I kinda of feel like you could just remove Jason from the plot. I completely forgot about him being involved in this book and to be honest if Glass never addresses it again that would be fine by me. Jason and really most of the Batman characters don't need to be there. Dick and Alfred fine because of Alfred taking care of Damian and Dick's history as one of founding Titans. Other than that I would rather not see Bat family members involved in this book its Teen Titans it meant to take the Robin's outside of fold of the Bat family to establish them in wider DC Universe. Also, romance plots are kind of what Teen Titans is known for a lot of relationships in modern comics have their foundations in Teen Titans.

----------


## adrikito

What happened with Round sister was one accident. Even Damian was more pacific than the usual here. He regrets about this.


But this guy hate forced him to make horrible things.. Poor Djin manipulated and sealed in the ring again to make him suffer.(and even more with crush)

Imagine that the criminals escape.. They will continue creating chaos again and killing innocent peopel thanks to this "hero" idea to release them..

*
I think that change their minds to force them to avoid the evil way is not anything terrible.

Djinn erased their past to give them a 2nd chance.. I can´t see anything terrible here..*

----------


## shadow6743

> What happened with Round sister was one accident
> 
> Even Damian was more pacific than the usual here.
> 
> But this guy hate forced him to make horrible things.. Poor Djin manipulated and sealed in the ring again.
> 
> Imagine that the criminals escape.. They will continue creating chaos again and killing innocent peopel thanks to this "hero" idea to release them..
> 
> *
> ...


I feel the same way about it. The more and more I look back at stories like this and Identity Crisis the more I think of you could stop the Joker and the Dr. Light's of the world this way without killing or having them go back and forth into prison why wouldn't you? Can we honestly say we wouldn't do this to the Joker? Whose to say we couldn't use this to turn people like Harvey Dent back to who they once were. Looking back the only problem I had with Identity Crisis was that they used on Batman and criminals like Selina.

----------


## dietrich

> I was happy with that story Damian "first appearance"(different mother) in the animated world..
> 
> WOW I like that art.


Wasn't a fan. Altered a key part of the character. Robbed him of his personality. It presented a boring forgettable take on the character.  A nothing character.

It was a unnecessary change just use Helena or an original character.

----------


## adrikito

> Is it just me or would anyone else buy the hell out of a series starring Damian, Jason, and Cassandra?


Hmmm.. Incluso Steph too(I like her relation with Damian) and I buy all the serie.

----------


## shadow6743

I feel like Brave and the Bold did that simply because Damian was getting more well known at that point. Also, Helena Bertinelli was in the show as Huntress. Unless the viewer follows DC comics history they could come into the  episode very confused. They are presented very similarly both are dark haired, purple costume wearing vigilantes with Bat family ties. Unless you keep them with their last names included you can easily think it's the same person.

----------


## dietrich

> I kinda of feel like you could just remove Jason from the plot. I completely forgot about him being involved in this book and to be honest if Glass never addresses it again that would be fine by me. Jason and really most of the Batman characters don't need to be there. Dick and Alfred fine because of Alfred taking care of Damian and Dick's history as one of founding Titans. Other than that I would rather not see Bat family members involved in this book its Teen Titans it meant to take the Robin's outside of fold of the Bat family to establish them in wider DC Universe. Also, romance plots are kind of what Teen Titans is known for a lot of relationships in modern comics have their foundations in Teen Titans.


I agree that the series doesn't need the rest of the batfamily. Just wish the writer had used the two in this arc well. Jason and Alfred.

I have no doubt that Glass is aware of what's going on in King's batman so odd choice to write Alfred acting pious and giving the 'I disapprove speech' when only a few weeks earlier we saw him manning Bruce's own  personal jail.  Not to mention that  Glass as the TT writer knew that the whole plot for his next TT issue was *have Damian attempt to give Jason the Bruce Wayne special*.   

It smack of hypocrisy and purposefully distorting the truth on Alfred's part. It added nothing yet made Alfred look bad. I could have done without it

Yet more wasted panels that could have been used elsewhere. 

Glass wanted a voice of reason attempting to stop Damian as he crosses over to the dark side. To pull him back from carrying out his next big shocking plans with this hyped up so very dangerous mystery box.   I get that but....

Why have Alfred say Damian was becoming like Ra's when all Glass has had him do is repeat the last 2 negative things of note the Batman was shown doing in comics. one with Alfred's help and the other Alfred wasn't present but is aware of and isn't bothered about.

I'm not even going to touch the part about Damian knowing who he was in contrast to Jason. Alfred is old but he's not senile. He knows both boys and their insecurities very well. He wouldn't say those nonsense words he'd make a different speech while trying to dis courage Damian

----------


## shadow6743

> I agree that the series doesn't need the rest of the batfamily. Just wish the writer had used the two in this arc well. Jason and Alfred.
> 
> I have no doubt that Glass is aware of what's going on in King's batman so odd choice to write Alfred acting pious and giving the 'I disapprove speech' when only a few weeks earlier we saw him manning Bruce's own  personal jail.  Not to mention that  Glass as the TT writer knew that the whole plot for his next TT issue was *have Damian attempt to give Jason the Bruce Wayne special*.   
> 
> It smack of hypocrisy and purposefully distorting the truth on Alfred's part. It added nothing yet made Alfred look bad. I could have done without it
> 
> Yet more wasted panels that could have been used elsewhere. 
> 
> Glass wanted a voice of reason attempting to stop Damian as he crosses over to the dark side. To pull him back from carrying out his next big shocking plans with this hyped up so very dangerous mystery box.   I get that but....
> ...


I think Glass was trying to have a moment were Damian could see some disapproval of his actions but Glass went about it the wrong way. He did not need to use Aldred or Jason to make that point he just needs to use Damian's teammates and the consequences of his actions to make that point. Which I think he what he finally understood with the way he used Roundhouse in this issue and the consequences with Djinn.

----------


## Rac7d*

> I think Glass was trying to have a moment were Damian could see some disapproval of his actions but Glass went about it the wrong way. He did not need to use Aldred or Jason to make that point he just needs to use Damian's teammates and the consequences of his actions to make that point. Which I think he what he finally understood with the way he used Roundhouse in this issue and the consequences with Djinn.


did roundhouse set Crush up, i am suddenly wondering when he was geniune when he was planning stuff

----------


## shadow6743

Oh, I completely think he knew what he was doing. When Joystick said that Djinn could only think about Robin to Crush he was there. Yet, he is the one who later turns out to be the traitor and influenced Crush's jealousy of Damian. Not to mention if he didn't know about Damian's or Crush's feelings for Djinn why did he use her to manipulate them? Finally, if he wanted to hurt Damian he could have done it a number of ways and he did by hurting Djinn.

 Roundhouse totally was manipulating the team he not only kept Djinn from stopping him by taking her ring but, he also got Crush to almost harm Damian multiple times because of her jealousy. I don't like Roundhouse but if look at the stuff he has done he really was a great traitor. Even better than Terra.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Oh, I completely think he knew what he was doing. When Joystick said that Djinn could only think about Robin to Crush he was there. Yet, he is the one who later turns out to be the traitor and influenced Crush's jealousy of Damian. Not to mention if he didn't know about Damian's or Crush's feelings for Djinn why did he use her to manipulate them? Finally, if he wanted to hurt Damian he could have done it a number of ways and he did by hurting Djinn.
> 
>  Roundhouse totally was manipulating the team he not only kept Djinn from stopping him by taking her ring but, he also got Crush to almost harm Damian multiple times because of her jealousy. I don't like Roundhouse but if look at the stuff he has done he really was a great traitor. Even better than Terra.


Become a monster  to expose one

----------


## Ansa

Does anyone think Damian's more personal trauma, not only losing Alfred as did everyone else but also having to watch it, will get adressed some way once this is over or are we in for several issues of only focussing on Bruce and his pain?
I'm still miffed that we never got Damian's reaction to Ric, even though we know from Nightwing Damian was one of the people that were there when he woke up.

----------


## dietrich

BatCow by Chris Burnham








https://twitter.com/zatou_79ha

----------


## dietrich

> Does anyone think Damian's more personal trauma, not only losing Alfred as did everyone else but also having to watch it, will get adressed some way once this is over or are we in for several issues of only focussing on Bruce and his pain?
> I'm still miffed that we never got Damian's reaction to Ric, even though we know from Nightwing Damian was one of the people that were there when he woke up.


I doubt it. If he had a solo series then it might have been possible.

The Bat Office are just phoning it in sadly. No reason why Damian didn't go check on Dick when he was shot or when he heard he was having a rough time.

Heck we know Damian just casually visits Dick in bludhaven so very disappointing not to see Damian checking in.

----------


## dietrich

Damian and bruce playing withTitus





https://twitter.com/saichich


Rock Demon 




https://twitter.com/gothamtwinks

----------


## Blue22

> did roundhouse set Crush up, i am suddenly wondering when he was geniune when he was planning stuff


This one page captures every mixed feeling I have about the art in this series. Sometimes it works, other times it's hideous (I just realized those are my feelings on the series as a whole too). I wish this artist didn't put so much...emphasis on the characters' lips. Especially the guys. Half the time they look like they're doing the Kylie Jenner challenge.

----------


## shadow6743

I think the art has gotten better over time. The art works well for characters like Roundhouse, Wally, and the female characters because of their proportions but not so much on Damian in early issues. As we move a long I haven't seen this issue with the art.

----------


## shadow6743

I was thinking this the other day if DC Comics was to give Damian's team lantern rings which ones do you think they would get. Here is my idea:
Damian: Yellow Power ring. I know in his early years as Robin he has gotten the Red ring representating anger but I think Damian as moved beyond that.

Red Arrow: Green Lantern Ring. Because Emiko does have a strong will and maintains it in order to not become a person like her mother.

Djinn: Either Blue for Hope or Violet for Love. But I am leaning more towards the Blue power ring. Djinn is a character that has seen the worst in humanity but still chooses not be jaded. Also, to remain somewhat functioning after centuries of captivity and being used as a weapon shows that Djinn did not lose hope that she would be free because that is all she had.

Crush: At the point she would get a Red Ring for Rage. I think we all know why Crush as much as I like her is truly defined by her rage her storylines at this point.

Roundhouse and Wally really no idea yet. If any of you have any ideas let me know.

----------


## Blue22

Honestly, I think Damian's on the edge between green and yellow.

I could see Djinn in Green too. But blue also works.

Wallace ( i̶s̶ ̶s̶o̶ ̶b̶o̶r̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶d̶e̶v̶o̶i̶d̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶s̶u̶b̶s̶t̶a̶n̶c̶e̶ ̶t̶h̶a̶t̶ ̶y̶o̶u̶ ̶c̶o̶u̶l̶d̶ ̶p̶u̶t̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶a̶n̶y̶w̶h̶e̶r̶e̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶I̶ ̶w̶o̶u̶l̶d̶n̶'̶t̶ ̶a̶r̶g̶u̶e̶ ̶i̶t̶) could also fit into green or blue depending on how you feel about his role as the one person who tries to keep everything together.

Roundhouse (d̶o̶e̶s̶n̶'̶t̶ ̶e̶v̶e̶n̶ ̶d̶e̶s̶e̶r̶v̶e̶ ̶a̶ ̶r̶i̶n̶g̶) would have probably started out as Violet but would become so fueled by anger and vengeance that he could be anywhere between red and orange.

----------


## Darkcrusade25

So Damian might stick with LOSH? Do y'all think its permanent or just for an issue?

Would kinda like him chilling with Jon in the future. I don't think it would have any impact on TT.

----------


## shadow6743

Well January 2020 Solitations are in and 2020 we will still be dealing with the other. However the solicitations and cover are providing more information
Screenshot_20191018-094251_Chrome.jpg
Screenshot_20191018-094300_Chrome.jpg
Screenshot_20191018-094256_Chrome.jpg

The other is someone close to Damian. However, it could be Ra but I don't think so. I think it could be his cousin that was introduced in Percy's run. But my sister was saying it could be Talia I have no idea what she is doing now that Ra is gone and we haven't seen her in a while so, maybe?

----------


## shadow6743

> So Damian might stick with LOSH? Do y'all think its permanent or just for an issue?
> 
> Would kinda like him chilling with Jon in the future. I don't think it would have any impact on TT.


The legion has a history of keeping characters but, then returning them to the same period in time they took them from. So, yeah it won't affect any other books Damian may appear in.

----------


## Blue22

Yeah. They're redeeming Roundhouse....ughhh

----------


## Korath

I think it's just a one-off, at most. I don't think Damian would play well in such a setting. Also, it seems that the Other is close to Damian. Another al'Ghul perhaps ? Or Suren ?

----------


## shadow6743

> Honestly, I think Damian's on the edge between green and yellow.
> 
> Honestly, I could see Djinn in Green too. But blue also works.
> 
> Wallace ( i̶s̶ ̶s̶o̶ ̶b̶o̶r̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶d̶e̶v̶o̶i̶d̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶s̶u̶b̶s̶t̶a̶n̶c̶e̶ ̶t̶h̶a̶t̶ ̶y̶o̶u̶ ̶c̶o̶u̶l̶d̶ ̶p̶u̶t̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶a̶n̶y̶w̶h̶e̶r̶e̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶I̶ ̶w̶o̶u̶l̶d̶n̶'̶t̶ ̶a̶r̶g̶u̶e̶ ̶i̶t̶) could also fit into green or blue depending on how you feel about his role as the one person who tries to keep everything together.
> 
> Roundhouse (d̶o̶e̶s̶n̶'̶t̶ ̶e̶v̶e̶n̶ ̶d̶e̶s̶e̶r̶v̶e̶ ̶a̶ ̶r̶i̶n̶g̶) would have probably started out as Violet but would become so fueled by anger and vengeance that he could be anywhere between red and orange.


The main reason I thought of this was because in her current state Djinn is rather restricted. She cannot use her full powers without fear, but I have heard lantern rings are rather similar in usage to magic. I thought the Blue Ring suited Djinn the most not only because of her background but because it provides similar abilities that she already gives the team. Not only flight, and energy beams but Blue rings are also able to heal and remove Red rings safely. If Glass or anything other later writer of Teen Titans ever wanted to remove Djinn's connection to magic I think this would be a cool way to do it.

----------


## shadow6743

I am not surprised it goes along with the theme of the book. All of the characters have either done bad things in their past and are seeking some form of redemption; or they are related to villains and are trying to ensure they don't end up the same way. Roundhouse fits in with the rest of the team now.

----------


## adrikito

> Yeah. They're redeeming Roundhouse....ughhh


I was thinking in the same... Few minutes later to this disaster he is starting to redeem him..

----------


## shadow6743

> I was thinking in the same... Few minutes later to this disaster he is starting to redeem him..


Yeah, but I kind of like that. Because it may not even be a easy redemption for him Djinn when she gets out of her ring may work with him. But, she will never trust him and Roundhouse knows how powerful she is he may be sleeping with one eye open for quite a while. Also, he took out the rest of the team by enslaving another member Damian may have forgiven him but I imagine the other members of the team won't be so forgiving. It's going to be awkward when Djinn comes back and he is going to have to look at her and know what he did and he is going to be squirming thinking about what she could do to him.

That's is why I want Roundhouse to stay on the team more than anything to watch him squirm knowing Djinn could get revenge on him at any moment.

----------


## adrikito

Someone close to Damian...

Seems that BLACK MASK  was exageratting about THE OTHER.. That he lived for thousands of years.(Ra´s Al ghul has like 500 years)

This sounds as someone related with the AL GHUL family...

Confirmed that IS NOT A WOMAN.. Glass added HIM..

I doubt that this is related with YEAR OF VILLAIN and this character is JASON... Nope..

----------


## shadow6743

I really think it's someone related to the Suren Duraga. Because if you look at the other in the cover for December he has the same horned helmet that Suren has in Robin Son of Batman. Sure we saw Suren, Damian and Maya fly away on Goliath at the end of that story but we don't know what happened to him. But, the other looks like he could older so I don't think it Suren himself but maybe a relative.

----------


## adrikito

Glass is not Gleason...

We both should forgot Maya and Suren..

Gleason left DC in one bad moment..

Or Superkid appeared in one TERRIBLE MOMENT and for that these 2 are out.. Because Gleason was in Superman.

----------


## shadow6743

> Someone close to Damian...
> 
> Seems that BLACK MASK  was exageratting about THE OTHER.. That he lived for thousands of years.(Ra´s Al ghul has like 500 years)
> 
> This sounds as someone related with the AL GHUL family...
> 
> Confirmed that IS NOT A WOMAN.. Glass added HIM..
> 
> I doubt that this is related with YEAR OF VILLAIN and this character is JASON... Nope..


No possible way it could be Jason he will be dealing with Artrmis and Bizzaro returning in his book. Also, he has no motives.

----------


## shadow6743

But, I was also thinking why would the other refer to himself as the "other." He's the other what? Also he's related to Damian in some way. Could he be clone of Damian? I mean we all know how much Ra loves cloning his grandson.

----------


## adrikito

THE OTHER..

Maybe he is saying THE OTHER Damian?  

Yeah... Ra´s is one son of bitch able to do that.

----------


## Rac7d*

> THE OTHER..
> 
> Maybe he is saying THE OTHER Damian?  
> 
> Yeah... Ra´s is one son of bitch able to do that.


Whoever it is I doubt it will be worth it

----------


## dietrich

> So Damian might stick with LOSH? Do y'all think its permanent or just for an issue?
> 
> Would kinda like him chilling with Jon in the future. I don't think it would have any impact on TT.


Bendis on his twitter said it was a couple of issues.  It wouldn't impact TT but it would impact his schooling, his mini zoo and family time. With Alfred possibly dead and Dick soon to return Damian is needed here. Dick has been dreaming about the kid [faceless Rob] so he's clearly missing him even though he can't remember his face or name.

Damian is needed here. 

Bendis really likes Tim so likely we'll see him guest often.

Does Damian get to keep the Flight Ring I wonder ? That would be cool.

----------


## shadow6743

> THE OTHER..
> 
> Maybe he is saying THE OTHER Damian?  
> 
> Yeah... Ra´s is one son of bitch able to do that.


It may not even need to a Damian clone like the Heretic. Remember Ra is always looking for a new body it may not be a other Damian.

----------


## dietrich

> I was thinking this the other day if DC Comics was to give Damian's team lantern rings which ones do you think they would get. Here is my idea:
> Damian: Yellow Power ring. I know in his early years as Robin he has gotten the Red ring representating anger but I think Damian as moved beyond that.
> 
> Red Arrow: Green Lantern Ring. Because Emiko does have a strong will and maintains it in order to not become a person like her mother.
> 
> Djinn: Either Blue for Hope or Violet for Love. But I am leaning more towards the Blue power ring. Djinn is a character that has seen the worst in humanity but still chooses not be jaded. Also, to remain somewhat functioning after centuries of captivity and being used as a weapon shows that Djinn did not lose hope that she would be free because that is all she had.
> 
> Crush: At the point she would get a Red Ring for Rage. I think we all know why Crush as much as I like her is truly defined by her rage her storylines at this point.
> 
> Roundhouse and Wally really no idea yet. If any of you have any ideas let me know.


In Injustice Damian briefly had the Yellow Ring. I think Green for Damian
Crush: Red
Emi: Green
Wally: Blue
Djinn: Violet
Roundhouse: Orange

----------


## dietrich

> Well January 2020 Solitations are in and 2020 we will still be dealing with the other. However the solicitations and cover are providing more information
> Attachment 88472
> Attachment 88473
> Attachment 88474
> 
> The other is someone close to Damian. However, it could be Ra but I don't think so. I think it could be his cousin that was introduced in Percy's run. But my sister was saying it could be Talia I have no idea what she is doing now that Ra is gone and we haven't seen her in a while so, maybe?


I really have no idea. Ra's fits as does Talia. If The Other has lived for 100s of years then Suren's dad [he might have risen. Again]

Watch it be Slade Wilson  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Speaking of his cousin I hope someday we get to see more of The Demon's Fist.

----------


## shadow6743

> I really have no idea. Ra's fits as does Talia. If The Other has lived for 100s of years then Suren's dad [he might have risen. Again]
> 
> Watch it be Slade Wilson 
> 
> Speaking of his cousin I hope someday we get to see more of The Demon's Fist.


Oh God, I know your joking but I really don't want to see Deathstroke in Teen Titans for a long time.

----------


## Blue22

> Watch it be Slade Wilson


You joke but I wouldn't put it past anyone these days. He's so obsessed with any incarnation of the Teen Titans, if there was a Chris Hansen in the DC Universe he'd be paying him a visit (granted, he should have already after Terra) xD

----------


## king81992

> Someone close to Damian...
> 
> Seems that BLACK MASK  was exageratting about THE OTHER.. That he lived for thousands of years.(Ra´s Al ghul has like 500 years)
> 
> This sounds as someone related with the AL GHUL family...
> 
> Confirmed that IS NOT A WOMAN.. Glass added HIM..
> 
> I doubt that this is related with YEAR OF VILLAIN and this character is JASON... Nope..


I think 'The Other' is actually Dick aka Ric. It wouldn't make sense but none of DC's recent decisions have made sense. Black Mask's wild claims about the Other being thousands of years old is probably Black Mask talking nonsense as usual.

----------


## shadow6743

> I think 'The Other' is actually Dick aka Ric. It wouldn't make sense but none of DC's recent decisions have made sense. Black Mask's wild claims about the Other being thousands of years old is probably Black Mask talking nonsense as usual.


He is to busy with Talons and Didio trying to destroy him that he can't be in Teen Titans. Also,.they Didio wouldn't want Dick to interact with the Bat family at all even as a villain.

----------


## Rac7d*

> He is to busy with Talons and Didio trying to destroy him that he can't be in Teen Titans. Also,.they Didio wouldn't want Dick to interact with the Bat family at all even as a villain.


Damian is the last person ever gonna visit, he might actually feel guilty about discarding his old life

----------


## shadow6743

I know we are talking about who the "other" could possibly be but, one thing about this solicitation that's interesting is Djinn is still in her ring. So, it looks like the Teen Titans are going to be facing the big bad without one of their most powerful members. This should be interesting.

----------


## Jackalope89

> I know we are talking about who the "other" could possibly be but, one thing about this solicitation that's interesting is Djinn is still in her ring. So, it looks like the Teen Titans are going to be facing the big bad without one of their most powerful members. This should be interesting.


And Lobo is mind controlling (to some degree) Crush.

----------


## shadow6743

> And Lobo is mind controlling (to some degree) Crush.


I forgot about that their two strongest members are gone. Wow, Roundhouse really screwed the team over.

----------


## Jackalope89

> I forgot about that their two strongest members are gone. Wow, Roundhouse really screwed the team over.


To be fair, Roundhouse didn't have anything to do with the Lobo-Crush thing right now. Lobo was going to implement it either way.

But he's totally to blame for Djinn being trapped in her ring.

----------


## Konja7

It seems Damian could be joining Legion of Super-heroes.

The solicitation for Legion of Super-heroes #3 seems to imply that.

Althouhg it could always be just one issue.

----------


## Jackalope89

> It seems Damian could be joining Legion of Super-heroes.
> 
> The solicitation for Legion of Super-heroes #3 seems to imply that.
> 
> Althouhg it could always be just one issue.


Well, it was nice reading Damian while I could. Bendis is simply awful at writing him. Like writing Tim Drake with slight anger issues.

----------


## Blue22

Yeah if this is the only way we get to see Damian and Jon together now then I'd rather the Super Sons just stay broken up. Superman #16 was bad enough.

----------


## adrikito

> It seems Damian could be joining Legion of Super-heroes.
> 
> The solicitation for Legion of Super-heroes #3 seems to imply that.
> 
> Althouhg it could always be just one issue.


Seems that he will be here during short time  :Big Grin: :



> *Bendis on his twitter said it was a couple of issues.  It wouldn't impact TT but it would impact his schooling, his mini zoo and family time.*


OK.. Seems that he is only here to say HELLO.. Not for join them. Excelent.

But I am not sure if I like to see his zoo and family affected for this..  :Mad: 

SCHOOL? Only SS forced him to go to the school..

----------


## CPSparkles

The latest of YJ Abridged Episode. #14 Fathers Day


Damian and Raven subplot kicking off. They introduced his DcAU TT and today's Episode has the Dance Dance scene

----------


## CPSparkles

For a while I thought The Other might be Djinn's Brother but now they say it's someone close to him. Close to Damian. That Implies Al Ghul or The BatFamily.

The Al Ghuls are currently being used in a few Stories so my guess is a  Bat or Djinn.

Djinn could be in cahoots with RoundHouse. I mean Djinn disappears . Trapped in her Ring [allegedly]and then The Other makes an appearance? 

Djinn also has been around for Thousands of years.

----------


## Katana500

> For a while I thought The Other might be Djinn's Brother but now they say it's someone close to him. Close to Damian. That Implies Al Ghul or The BatFamily.
> 
> The Al Ghuls are currently being used in a few Stories so my guess is a  Bat or Djinn.
> 
> Djinn could be in cahoots with RoundHouse. I mean Djinn disappears . Trapped in her Ring [allegedly]and then The Other makes an appearance? 
> 
> Djinn also has been around for Thousands of years.


I think its unlikely to be any bat who is currently in a book. Since it'd be a bit rude of Glass to derail a character someone else is using.

it being Djinn would be a heck of a twist.

----------


## shadow6743

> I think its unlikely to be any bat who is currently in a book. Since it'd be a bit rude of Glass to derail a character someone else is using.
> 
> it being Djinn would be a heck of a twist.


Can't be a woman Glass refers to the other as him. So it has to be a guy.

----------


## Katana500

> Can't be a woman Glass refers to the other as him. So it has to be a guy.


The list really cannot be very long then.

Ra's
- Unlikely because he is appearing in Batman and the Outsiders so him being the Other would probably conflict with his plans their.

Jason/Ric
- Unlikely because they have their own books. Plus their isn't really a motive for either of them.

Suren
- Glass hasn't really awknowledged RSOB much, so i kinda doubt itll be him

Djinn's brother
- I still think it could be him. Maybe he tempts Damian with Djinn's freedom if he helps him.

----------


## shadow6743

I am personally leaning towards Djinn's brother. He has the perfect opportunity to take advantage of the situation because Djinn's not there. They said the other was related to Damian but, in what way? They don't necessarily have to be family. Lastly, Damian was the only one who was told about Djinn's past.

I was thinking Suren at first because of the horned head piece the other is depicted having. But, that just means Djinn's brother could be a Ifrit. They are powerful demons from Islamic mythology that live in Ifrits live in a societies structured along ancient Arab tribal lines, complete with kings, tribes, and clans. Which matches structured societies with kings which matches Djinn's past.

Lastly, they have horns and one important thing is that they marry their own kind. Djinn is only viewed as a sister because they live within the same clan. But remember Djinn said it before women are rare among Djinn. That explains why her brother did not kill her.

I see Glass when creating Djinn clearly took a lot from Islamic mythology the more I research. It's rather interesting.

----------


## Katana500

If Djinn's brother can do all the thing Djinn does. He will probably be able to enter Damian's mind and see his feelings for Djinn which he could definitely take advantage of. 

I'm still wondering who will be more likely to free Djinn from her ring, either Damian or Crush. I think whoever does will likely end up being who Djinn picks

----------


## shadow6743

> If Djinn's brother can do all the thing Djinn does. He will probably be able to enter Damian's mind and see his feelings for Djinn which he could definitely take advantage of. 
> 
> I'm still wondering who will be more likely to free Djinn from her ring, either Damian or Crush. I think whoever does will likely end up being who Djinn picks


Maybe but if they make a deal with her brother to do it they may have set Djinn up for something way worse. I can see Crush doing that, Damian I am not so sure. Djinn could possibly come back to a even worst situation.

----------


## adrikito

> For a while I thought The Other might be Djinn's Brother but now they say it's someone close to him. Close to Damian. That Implies Al Ghul or The BatFamily.
> 
> Djinn also has been around for Thousands of years.



I thought the same during long time for Djinn age and black mask words that THE OTHER was someone really old.. Older than Ra´s.

Now unless Glass have read RSOB and uses the YEAR OF BLOOD as excuse to say that Damian saw in some moment Djinn brother I don´t know what to think...

----------


## Arsenal

The Other could also be some new character that was added to Damian’s LOA days. Maybe an old trainer of some sort? 

Something like that would technically satisfy the given requirements.

----------


## shadow6743

> The Other could also be some new character that was added to Damians LOA days. Maybe an old trainer of some sort? 
> 
> Something like that would technically satisfy the given requirements.


I really thinking it's someone from the Suren Darga. Because I have never seen anyone else wear those kinds horned  helmets. Also, if you look at the cover art for the other it looks like Damian is trying to save him. Similar to how he tried to get Suren not resurrect his father in RSOB. 
But, the villain's name is the other so he could be other version of Damian. It wouldn't be the first time the Teen Titans fought a version of themselves from another future or the multiverse.

----------


## dietrich

> If Djinn's brother can do all the thing Djinn does. He will probably be able to enter Damian's mind and see his feelings for Djinn which he could definitely take advantage of. 
> 
> I'm still wondering who will be more likely to free Djinn from her ring, either Damian or Crush. I think whoever does will likely end up being who Djinn picks


What are Damian';s feelings for Djinn? I know she likes him but he doesn't seem to feel the same. She always blindsides him with these intense moments where she attempts to get him to make a connection but he's never indicated that he returns those feelings. He's always taken aback or clueless about what she expects.

Even when Crush revealed her feelings for Djinn, Damian seemed surprised that crush viewed him  as a love rival. 

I don't think Damian has romantic feeling s for Djinn. In fact Damian doesn't really consider Djinn's feelings at all.

What we have is a 3-way unrequited/oblivious love thing.

Crush like Djinn
Djinn likes Damian
Damian isn't aware/we haven't had any clues how he feels

----------


## dietrich

> The Other could also be some new character that was added to Damian’s LOA days. Maybe an old trainer of some sort? 
> 
> Something like that would technically satisfy the given requirements.


Wasn't The Other a character that we 1st encountered in RHATO's ? Why is he now a TT's foe and has ties with Damian?

----------


## shadow6743

> What are Damian';s feelings for Djinn? I know she likes him but he doesn't seem to feel the same. She always blindsides him with these intense moments where she attempts to get him to make a connection but he's never indicated that he returns those feelings. He's always taken aback or clueless about what she expects.
> 
> Even when Crush revealed her feelings for Djinn, Damian seemed surprised that crush viewed him  as a love rival. 
> 
> I don't think Damian has romantic feeling s for Djinn. In fact Damian doesn't really consider Djinn's feelings at all.
> 
> What we have is a 3-way unrequited/oblivious love thing.
> 
> Crush like Djinn
> ...


I would say that Djinn and Damian both don't know their feelings. When the other Titans say something about their feelings for each other they both deny it. Their feelings could become romantic in the future maybe as they get closer but neither are willing to make that move now. They can be protective and affectionate towards each other but that is all it is right now. Crush seems to be the only one wanting to be in a relationship. They may have small crushes on each other but neither understands their feelings for each other fully. 

The main reason I say that is that Damian since Djinn as been on the team has been rather protective of her and has tried on multiple occasions to make up for his actions after the prison was revealed. Djinn before also seemed to have a crush on Damian as well. I think it rather clear. He didn't apologize to anybody else but Djinn until Roundhouse revealed himself.
Also, Djinn has said early in the book that she has feelings for Robin that she never felt before. Djinn also told Crush that she doesn't understand herself well enough to understand any sort of romantic feels she may feel for her or Damian. 

They are both new to understanding what romantic feelings are so it makes sense.

----------


## Arsenal

> Wasn't The Other a character that we 1st encountered in RHATO's ? Why is he now a TT's foe and has ties with Damian?


To the best of my knowledge, the Other wasn’t ever mentioned until this current of TT. I don’t believe he ever appeared in RHATO but won’t know for sure until we know who he is.

----------


## CPSparkles

I love this: The SuperSons





https://twitter.com/ttt12349






https://twitter.com/zhi1900_






https://twitter.com/eksxm

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/muuchan42_






https://twitter.com/dk_wayne03






https://twitter.com/eksxm

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/ruri0824tby






https://twitter.com/ruri0824tby

----------


## CPSparkles

Can't believe Damian's lost yet another friend





https://twitter.com/YTaOfAqWqOMgvch




https://twitter.com/yosuga0101




https://twitter.com/sullycommander

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/Elitas_HP

----------


## CPSparkles

Looks like Alfred's death is going to be dealt with in the Tec Annual. I hope we get not just Bruce but Damian as well since he was present when it happened.

I'm glad King isn't the one writing the fallout at least with Tomasi you know we're going to get some genuine emotion and character acting like themselves.

----------


## CPSparkles

Remember when 10 year old Damian arranged a super special surprise overseas scavenger hunt for Batman and Alfred so he could be Batman/kid/lad/boy for a few days?

I miss stories like that.

----------


## Ansa

I looked at the solicitations for January and got excited when I saw this picture at the top:superman-heroes-header.jpg
A cover that teases at least a little bit Batman and Robin action? What is this? Something to look forward to?

I read through the article, see that it's written by Bendis.
Yeah okay, nevermind.

----------


## adrikito

I remember TRUTH and now Bendis is in middle of this..

POOR SUPERMAN..  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Ansa

> I remember TRUTH and now Bendis is in middle of this..
> 
> POOR SUPERMAN..


Poor pretty much every character Bendis gets his hands on.

----------


## Ansa

> Looks like Alfred's death is going to be dealt with in the Tec Annual. I hope we get not just Bruce but Damian as well since he was present when it happened.
> 
> I'm glad King isn't the one writing the fallout at least with Tomasi you know we're going to get some genuine emotion and character acting like themselves.


I trust Tomasi with this. Batman and Robin #18 was great and he's really good with emotional issues that deal with father son relationships. I would like for Damian to be involved (that kid had to watch it happen. Can dc please not forget that or try to brush it off with "but Damian has already seen so much, it shouldn't phase him" crap?), but I don't have high hopes. It would be nice if dc let them all mourn as a family for once, but that never happens.

I'm also glad King doesn't get to write the fallout. I have a feeling he would have made it all about Bruce and Selina again, even though Selina didn't know Alfred that well and every batkid is better qualified for the job.
Remember the end of HiC when Wally was comforted by a group of people he had no connection with instead of his friends and family?

----------


## CPSparkles

> I looked at the solicitations for January and got excited when I saw this picture at the top:superman-heroes-header.jpg
> A cover that teases at least a little bit Batman and Robin action? What is this? Something to look forward to?
> 
> I read through the article, see that it's written by Bendis.
> Yeah okay, nevermind.


That's a nice simile on Damian

----------


## CPSparkles

Batman 81 the only thing's I liked was Damian and Tim.
Damian was very cool and he had the witty funny lines.

Tim I liked that he asked that they have mercy on Thomas.
Thomas asking his man for tea after taking the family down was badass
Thomas refusing to kill Damian. 

I didn't like the family acting like they wanted to kill Thomas.
Batman's it's all going according to plan
The fact that Bruce was never broken so it was all a ruse. King is really rubbish. So all this has been pointless.
You can tell just how little King cares and that this just pandering when Thomas goes from having one Grand kid to suddenly everyone including Kate and Helena are now his grand kids and Bruce's daughters. Such a nonsense line. Such low effort.

The communication with punches is bad but it's true whether intended or not. The batfamily do hit more than they use words though Batman punching Tim was cos he was ticked off.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I trust Tomasi with this. Batman and Robin #18 was great and he's really good with emotional issues that deal with father son relationships. I would like for Damian to be involved (that kid had to watch it happen. Can dc please not forget that or try to brush it off with "but Damian has already seen so much, it shouldn't phase him" crap?), but I don't have high hopes. It would be nice if dc let them all mourn as a family for once, but that never happens.
> 
> I'm also glad King doesn't get to write the fallout. I have a feeling he would have made it all about Bruce and Selina again, even though Selina didn't know Alfred that well and every batkid is better qualified for the job.
> Remember the end of HiC when Wally was comforted by a group of people he had no connection with instead of his friends and family?


Fingers crossed that Tomasi does put some focus on Damian. Shame Dick is still Ric. Alfred help bring him up he should be here.
I guess this is one of the big changes King was talking about.

----------


## Darkspellmaster

I kind of hope Tomasi will have a moment with Jon coming to see Damian and talk to him. They still are friends.

----------


## Blue22

Eh. Tomasi may write a better Jon and Damian than Bendis does. But at this point, it just isn't the same anymore. The magic of Super Sons is gone now. With each bit of news surrounding Jon, he grows further and further away from being the character he was, and closer to just being not-so-mini Clark. I can only imagine how much that must suck for Tomasi considering the part he played in making Jon who he was. If he were to write something with them now, it'll definitely be better than Superman #16, but it's also gonna be...kinda depressing because any restoration he makes to Jon and his dynamic with Damian will only be temporary.

----------


## Darkspellmaster

> Eh. Tomasi may write a better Jon and Damian than Bendis does. But at this point, it just isn't the same anymore. The magic of Super Sons is gone now. With each bit of news surrounding Jon, he grows further and further away from being the character he was, and closer to just being not-so-mini Clark. I can only imagine how much that must suck for Tomasi considering the part he played in making Jon who he was. If he were to write something with them now, it'll definitely be better than Superman #16, but it's also gonna be...kinda depressing because any restoration he makes to Jon and his dynamic with Damian will only be temporary.


Temporary for now, sure, but given that Jon is popular I can see them eventually de-Aging him. I'm sure it does, although Tomasai also lost a lot in regard to Damian too given how they regressed him. Reason I think they'll de age Jon is because they tried this with Chris and they had to bring him back to little kid.

----------


## Rac7d*

How does Damian prison compare to the phantom zone?

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/_mtf_

----------


## Jackalope89

This is how Damian SHOULD have reacted in the so-called Super Sons "Reunion".

----------


## CPSparkles

> How does Damian prison compare to the phantom zone?


The Phantom Zone is okay because it's superman's just like Batman's batcave jail and his jail under the JL HQ. The PZ house's criminals that can't exactly be held accountable in a court of law so there's also that.

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/birault_serge





https://twitter.com/ttt12349

----------


## CPSparkles

> This is how Damian SHOULD have reacted in the so-called Super Sons "Reunion".


would have been really funny if we got that

----------


## Ansa

> The Phantom Zone is okay because it's superman's just like Batman's batcave jail and his jail under the JL HQ. The PZ house's criminals that can't exactly be held accountable in a court of law so there's also that.


Yeah, comic fans (and writers) have some weird double standards. I still see people who want Bruce to fire Damian for his actions, but they didn't bat an eye when Bruce broke Kgbeast's neck or when he tortured over ten ex-inmates of Arkham for information on Bane during King's run around the same time. Damian got his more problematic traits not just from his mother's side of the family.

----------


## sifighter

So I was wondering, if they do eventually bring back the JSA(as an ongoing not the time travel stuff in Justice League) would people want Damian on it. I’ve been wondering because it feels like it would be an interesting fit for him to not be the leader of a team but just be a part of it and learn from other heroes older and more experienced then him. Perhaps give him a very different kind of family dynamic then he would be used to. I just think it would be interesting is all.

----------


## CPSparkles

> So I was wondering, if they do eventually bring back the JSA(as an ongoing not the time travel stuff in Justice League) would people want Damian on it. Ive been wondering because it feels like it would be an interesting fit for him to not be the leader of a team but just be a part of it and learn from other heroes older and more experienced then him. Perhaps give him a very different kind of family dynamic then he would be used to. I just think it would be interesting is all.


Wouldn't mind seeing him develop his interpersonal skills but I don't know how patient the older heroes are. Damian's got a sass mouth and tries to act out as a way to mask insecurities. That would be an issue. If they understand that it's a coping mechanism/personality and brush it off then it could work otherwise it might set him back. Family hasn't really been great for him and acceptance has always been conditional aside from with Grayson

I don't think learning from older experienced heroes can change one's personality. Damian much like Bruce is anti social, closed off and even more emotionally stunned add to this his upbringing, current lifestyle [little supervision] and the environment he grew up in I doubt he's ever going to find interpersonal relationships easy. Hence why he likes animals better he's just not good with people.

I'm hoping that the current situation with RH in TT might give him a chance to show what he learnt from Dick and Kori. They need a leader who can mend the team and bring them together. He needs to be that person. Crush is about to go apeshit and everything is falling apart he needs to get through to them by being honest, communicating and gaining their trust.

He's going to need to go out of his comfort zone and success depends on skills sets he knows he's weakest in. At least that's how I want it to play out.

----------


## CPSparkles

Halloween



https://twitter.com/tosa07888869




https://twitter.com/gozerdor

----------


## CPSparkles

Not sure why Jon is smoking? I guess his all grown up now




https://twitter.com/eksxm




https://twitter.com/_katadel

----------


## CPSparkles

In the original Robin Costume








https://twitter.com/glitter_dc

----------


## CPSparkles

Dick, Damian and Titus




Jon and Damian







https://twitter.com/gothamtwinks

----------


## CPSparkles

Robins in Glasses



https://twitter.com/bibyami


Robins




https://twitter.com/akkiyamia





https://twitter.com/missing24seven

----------


## CPSparkles

Nightwing and Robin










https://twitter.com/yazu__dc

----------


## CPSparkles

Super kiddos

Kthy, Jon, Damian and Maya





https://twitter.com/dontotss

Not all Robins like Bread



https://twitter.com/maliismyname




https://twitter.com/1278mkyp

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/zhi1900_


Jon, Damian, Jason and Bruce





https://twitter.com/yosuga0101

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/saichich





what if...... dc stans learn damian’s not a brat just because he’s a brat but because he was abused, has poor social skills, taught not to trust issues, front's to cover insecurity and raised as a weapon instead of a child......haha jk.......

unless?

----------


## CPSparkles

This is so sweet

its so cute how bruce says tt now, just like damian does

----------


## Ansa

20191027_140317.jpg
Damian is a bad influence on his dad :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Fergus

DCeased 6 Preview


Can't overstate how much I'm liking Damian as Batman and Green arrow in this Preview.

----------


## Fergus



----------


## Fergus

> This is so sweet
> 
> it’s so cute how bruce says “tt” now, just like damian does





> 20191027_140317.jpg
> Damian is a bad influence on his dad


Damian influencing Bruce and Bruce letting out his inner Damian is a good thing

----------


## dietrich

> DCeased 6 Preview
> 
> 
> Can't overstate how much I'm liking Damian as Batman and Green arrow in this Preview.


Ollie and Dinah are adorable. I'd like Tom Taylor on GA book

Damian makes a great Batman. I love how easily he fits into the role. Like a Duck to water.

it's a perfect fit. So natural and the other heroes seem to view it as a natural progression. They all work so well. 

Damian here doesn't seem to have a problem working with others [I guess he's stunned by the loss of his father and brothers] even difficult ones like Ivy. 

Grief can change one in so many ways.

So looks like this is leading to a new world with new protectors [Damian, Jon and Wallace] If the Ark's make it.

*A Whole New World
*

----------


## Blue22

Well...
*spoilers:*
That ending was A LOT happier than I was expecting. But I loved it, because of that. How is it that a series where a zombie apocalypse wipes out most of the world, and all the most well known heroes, ended up being the most hopeful thing I've read from DC in a while? Bravo Tom Taylor. Bravo.

And mad props to that fakeout death with Jon. Usually stuff like that annoys me but him sacrificing himself the way he did tugged at my heart so bad, I almost cheered when I saw he was still alive.

I'm guessing there'll be some sort of sequel in the future or something, based on that scene with Vic and Wonder Woman (real dumbass move, turning your back on her, Vic). But I'd be more than okay if things just ended here too. Honestly, this was just... perfect.

*end of spoilers*

----------


## dietrich

> Well...
> *spoilers:*
> That ending was A LOT happier than I was expecting. But I loved it, because of that. How is it that a series where a zombie apocalypse wipes out most of the world, and all the most well known heroes, ended up being the most hopeful thing I've read from DC in a while? Bravo Tom Taylor. Bravo.
> 
> And mad props to that fakeout death with Jon. Usually stuff like that annoys me but him sacrificing himself the way he did tugged at my heart so bad, I almost cheered when I saw he was still alive.
> 
> I'm guessing there'll be some sort of sequel in the future or something, based on that scene with Vic and Wonder Woman (real dumbass move, turning your back on her, Vic). But I'd be more than okay if things just ended here too. Honestly, this was just... perfect.
> 
> *end of spoilers*


*spoilers:*
 This was so heart warming and emotional. Taylor just keeps getting better and better. I hope we more than one follow up. I want to see their new world 
*end of spoilers*

----------


## shadow6743

You know often we talk about things on this site that we don't like but, DCeased shows that their are still great books being published. It may not be for everyone but a good story is still a good story and the cream does rise to the top. Taylor deserves all the praise he gets for this story. I hope DC has him stick around and write other projects maybe a Supersons book in the future or Teen Titans when Glass finishes his run.

----------


## Jackalope89

I too would like to see Taylor on something not in the same vein as DCeased and Injustice. He actually does a pretty good job with the characters (though he dropped the ball on Jason Todd in DCeased, so many zombie jokes left unsaid). He writes not only Damian, but Jon quite well. Something another writer I know of fails to do each time one of them pops up in his issues.

----------


## Blue22

I'd actually be really into the idea of Taylor being on a revamped Teen Titans book. It's a shame the ship has pretty much sailed on Jon ever being on that team cuz I would have put up with his older self if it was on a Titans book written by Taylor, Tomasi, or even Glass.

----------


## Arsenal

I honestly wouldn’t mind if they kept giving Taylor his own out of continuity mini or maxi series. He seems to be at his best when you give him the whole sandbox and tell him to go nuts.

----------


## dietrich

> I too would like to see Taylor on something not in the same vein as DCeased and Injustice. He actually does a pretty good job with the characters (though he dropped the ball on Jason Todd in DCeased, so many zombie jokes left unsaid). He writes not only Damian, but Jon quite well. Something another writer I know of fails to do each time one of them pops up in his issues.


I too expected to see Jason since he was in a variant but those zombie jokes could have still been made with Dick and Damian I guess. After Suicide Squad I don't see DC putting him on anything other than a high profile title which isn't TT or Supersons sadly.

I only see him writing the duo as a passion project and sadly Harley, Ollie and Dinah are the 3 his got his eyes on

----------


## Frontier

I'm down for more Tom Taylor in general  :Smile: .

(Unless it involves treating Harley as a pet character even more then he already does  :Stick Out Tongue: ).

----------


## Rac7d*

tissues please

----------


## dietrich

*spoilers:*
 Nightwing  was so emotional. Finally we saw Damian visiting Dick and it was heartbreaking 
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Blue22

> tissues please


Damn! Right in the feels. Now can we get Damian's reaction to "Ric" and a reason why Barbara was the only one trying to bring him back!?

----------


## dietrich

*Shit's brutal*

----------


## Rac7d*

> *Shit's brutal*


Babs needs to get it together

----------


## CPSparkles

> *Shit's brutal*


Out of the mouths of babes.... indeed Damian his name is Dick.


Finally after months and months they throw us a bone. A well written bone but still a bone. At least Jurfgens a decent writer finally delivered.

Damian looks crushed.

I like Moore's Damian. He's got a hint of the exotic which is cool since it reflects his parentage

----------


## Blue22

Wow. Aside from that being a fucking heartbreaking scene...someone give this artist an award for drawing a darker skinned and ethnic looking Damian and actually making it work. For some reason that seems to be a very difficult thing for a lot of artists.

Though I'm still curious as to why they didn't just call up Zatanna, Martian Manhunter, or Miss Martian to just magic him back to normal, even before he woke up. Because apparently they _can_ do that.

----------


## Arsenal

> Wow. Aside from that being a fucking heartbreaking scene...someone give this artist an award for drawing a darker skinned and ethnic looking Damian and actually making it work. For some reason that seems to be a very difficult thing for a lot of artists.
> 
> Though I'm still curious as to why they didn't just call up Zatanna, Martian Manhunter, or Miss Martian to just magic him back to normal, even before he woke up. Because apparently they _can_ do that.


Because sometimes magic ,much like technology, just doesn't work when you need it to for some inexplicable reason.

----------


## Blue22

And see I'd buy that if some writer (forgot which) hadn't already said they were ready to pull the Zatanna plug on Ric as soon as possible XD

----------


## Jackalope89

> And see I'd buy that if some writer (forgot which) hadn't already said they were ready to pull the Zatanna plug on Ric as soon as possible XD


King, oddly enough, was the one who said that Dick's amnesia could be fixed with a single spell from Zatanna.

----------


## shadow6743

I was thinking about jumping back on Nightwing can I just start with this issue? Also, besides Zatanna there is another character who could possibly restore Dick's memory but, who knows how long she is going to be trapped in her ring. That could be interesting.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I was thinking about jumping back on Nightwing can I just start with this issue? Also, besides Zatanna there is another character who could possibly restore Dick's memory but, who knows how long she is going to be trapped in her ring. That could be interesting.


This is the Annual so sadly doesn't connect to the Court of Owls, Villain of the year story going on right now.

I wouldn't recommend Nightwing but if you wanted to jump back in you could start with the Court of owls story which is where things currently are.

This isn't the story being explored in the Nightwing series right now

----------


## RedBird

> Wow. Aside from that being a fucking heartbreaking scene...someone give this artist an award for drawing a darker skinned and ethnic looking Damian and actually making it work. For some reason that seems to be a very difficult thing for a lot of artists.


You said it, he's got the deeper skin tone and even the green eyes too. 
Plus Moores art in general continues to be absolutely _beautiful_ and both his version of Dick and now his Damian are by far among my favorite designs for both these characters.

----------


## Rac7d*

> I was thinking about jumping back on Nightwing can I just start with this issue? Also, besides Zatanna there is another character who could possibly restore Dick's memory but, who knows how long she is going to be trapped in her ring. That could be interesting.


Lilith the Jean agree of DC. Raven Miss.  Martian

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/deatherm123





https://twitter.com/eksxm

----------


## sifighter

So I was looking at the last DCeased issue again when something caught my eye...is Oliver short or is Damian just taller when he’s in the batsuit? Maybe it’s just an artist thing but normally Damian has been drawn shorter because of his age, so to see him in alternate universe story almost as tall as Green Arrow raises some questions. Here’s the image for reference.

8E26887B-7ECD-44DA-A12E-7D11A7BA2A4E.jpg

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/airair_ii

Bruce and Damian



https://twitter.com/yosuga0101

----------


## dietrich

> So I was looking at the last DCeased issue again when something caught my eye...is Oliver short or is Damian just taller when he’s in the batsuit? Maybe it’s just an artist thing but normally Damian has been drawn shorter because of his age, so to see him in alternate universe story almost as tall as Green Arrow raises some questions. Here’s the image for reference.
> 
> Attachment 88899


I just put id down to the art or he's wearing massive heels. Damian here even before putting on the Batsuit was shown as tall as Jon.

----------


## dietrich

The Ninja Turtles dress up as the bat family for Halloween







https://twitter.com/jox555

----------


## dietrich

Supersons posing







https://twitter.com/yosuga0101

----------


## sifighter

> I just put id down to the art or he's wearing massive heels. Damian here even before putting on the Batsuit was shown as tall as Jon.


Yeah I'd probably chalk it up to creative decisions as well, it may not have worked so well when he became Batman if he was depicted as say his Supersons height. To be fair Jon looked a little older too, DC probably wanted them to look like teenagers instead of children in some capacity.

----------


## Blue22

Yeah Jon was aged up in DCeased but not to the ridiculously extreme extent that he was by Bendis. And if they just had to age him up in either story, I'd much rather him be made the same age as Damian like he was in DCeased

----------


## CPSparkles

> Yeah I'd probably chalk it up to creative decisions as well, it may not have worked so well when he became Batman if he was depicted as say his Supersons height. To be fair Jon looked a little older too, DC probably wanted them to look like teenagers instead of children in some capacity.


I figured that Damian is a bit older than 13 here. i don't think Bruce would pass on the mantle and expect him to wear it at 13

----------


## dietrich

> I was thinking about jumping back on Nightwing can I just start with this issue? Also, besides Zatanna there is another character who could possibly restore Dick's memory but, who knows how long she is going to be trapped in her ring. That could be interesting.


You could since this annual does kind of link into the current Owls storyline

----------


## dietrich

I wouldn't mind an Earth two series focused on the survivors from DCeased and with the new JL
Dinah, Ollie, Wallace, Cassie, Jon, Damian, Mera

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/sk00608





https://twitter.com/gothamtwinks





https://twitter.com/smahssa

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/gothamtwinks

----------


## dietrich

Art's First Halloween
#littlelads

http://patreon.com/OtterTheAuthor

----------


## dietrich

*Little Lads go Trick-or-Treating!

Tai as a Werewolf
Art as the Monster from Black Lagoon
Bart as the Mummy
Connor as Robin Hood
Jon as the Frankenstein
Damian as Dracula*

----------


## dietrich

Connor's Trick-for-Treats
#littlelads

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/OtterTheAuthor






https://twitter.com/Parimak94

----------


## dietrich



----------


## Blue22

> *Little Lads go Trick-or-Treating!
> 
> Tai as a Werewolf
> Art as the Monster from Black Lagoon
> Bart as the Mummy
> Connor as Robin Hood
> Jon as the Frankenstein
> Damian as Dracula*


Okay DC. You have a chance to fix things after cancelling Super Sons. Hire this guy (or girl)! Give these boys a series! Dont even care if Bart's in the wrong generation.

----------


## Jackalope89

> Okay DC. You have a chance to fix things after cancelling Super Sons. Hire this guy (or girl)! Give these boys a series! Dont even care if Bart's in the wrong generation.


I would add maybe one or two more. Maybe Hunter or Lyta from the Wonder Woman family, and perhaps Thunder and Lightning from Black Lightning?

But still, that's a fun, yet simple series that would help reel in new readers.

----------


## dietrich

> I would add maybe one or two more. Maybe Hunter or Lyta from the Wonder Woman family, and perhaps Thunder and Lightning from Black Lightning?
> 
> But still, that's a fun, yet simple series that would help reel in new readers.





> Okay DC. You have a chance to fix things after cancelling Super Sons. Hire this guy (or girl)! Give these boys a series! Dont even care if Bart's in the wrong generation.


Looking forward to Aqua jr and it'd be great to see all these character be an active part of the main DCU

----------


## CPSparkles

> Okay DC. You have a chance to fix things after cancelling Super Sons. Hire this guy (or girl)! Give these boys a series! Dont even care if Bart's in the wrong generation.


So much this.

----------


## CPSparkles

@Dietrich thanks for all the great art. 

Happy Halloween everyone




https://twitter.com/kurachi93





https://twitter.com/sssuh55





https://twitter.com/02png

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/zhi1900_

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/WonderCatKir




https://twitter.com/mag6_osashi3




https://twitter.com/baskinrobins69

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/yosuga0101





https://twitter.com/deatherm123




https://twitter.com/JarrulusX

----------


## CPSparkles

Dick and Damian Best Bros




https://twitter.com/yanagi9001




https://twitter.com/syusyusyu1515





https://twitter.com/miakultz

----------


## CPSparkles

Dick and Damian







https://twitter.com/sklavisch

----------


## dietrich

> https://twitter.com/WonderCatKir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/mag6_osashi3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clark is very reckless in this one. Or he's showing off how Super his offspring is.

Thanks for sharing

----------


## dietrich

Adult Damian




Damian and Jason. Don't know what the strip is about but the art looked good








https://twitter.com/DSASWORLD

----------


## dietrich

BatBoys




https://twitter.com/DSASWORLD


Nightwing and Robin





https://twitter.com/kazumsc


Robin and Red Hood





https://twitter.com/gothamtwinks

----------


## dietrich

Trick or Treat




https://twitter.com/winteamelon




https://twitter.com/gothamtwinks





https://twitter.com/laquilasse

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/JarrulusX







https://twitter.com/uglystarrygirl







https://twitter.com/losaf_a

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/02png



Damian and jason







https://twitter.com/smahssa

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/okayu0317







https://twitter.com/JarrulusX

----------


## dietrich

Love this moment and this duo

----------


## dietrich

Best bro's








Sister from another mum



https://twitter.com/Shu43246186

----------


## dietrich

Haloween



https://twitter.com/kaokaocin








https://twitter.com/gozerdor

----------


## dietrich

Damian and raven











https://twitter.com/kaokaocin

----------


## dietrich

Trickster Damian Hazbin Hotel style











https://twitter.com/gothamtwinks

----------


## dietrich

More Halloween




https://twitter.com/e_noeno

Damian and Dick



https://twitter.com/tpoc0ik833jk


Supersons and Constantine [A team up I'd like to see]

Hopefully we get some Damian and Constantine interactions in the upcoming JL Dark movie. If we do, I bet john finds him annoying AF



https://twitter.com/udaudaru

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/C_C_C_C_N_G





https://twitter.com/glitter_dc

----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/OtterTheAuthor

----------


## dietrich

With jerry






Dick Grayson: Demon Tamer

Dick Grayson really is best boy, Best bat, Best Brother. Best everything and I hope we get him back to normal soon





https://twitter.com/Flaffizz

----------


## dietrich

Superboy: “Woah…would that work if I did it?”

Red Hood: “No.”

https://doc-squash.tumblr.com


Damian's 1st tree house

----------


## dietrich

Damian and Jason LOA Part 1 I'll come find you











https://doc-squash.tumblr.com/post/1...ind-you-part-i

----------


## dietrich

Damian were being watched.

----------


## dietrich

boarded-a-little-story-about-halloween-in-gotham
Damian's never been trick or treating except for that time when he kinda went with Bruce in the cxomics. [Well they knocked on the one door]











https://paunchsalazar.tumblr.com

----------


## Blue22

Oh snap. That was pretty good. You made that?

----------


## dietrich

https://neebluarts.tumblr.com

----------


## dietrich

> Oh snap. That was pretty good. You made that?


I wish. No that's just the way it was titled by the creator. I can barely do stick figures.

----------


## dietrich

How Damian starts his mornings whenever nightwing stays over at the manor








https://doc-squash.tumblr.com

----------


## Jackalope89

> boarded-a-little-story-about-halloween-in-gotham
> Damian's never been trick or treating except for that time when he kinda went with Bruce in the cxomics. [Well they knocked on the one door]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The world needs more simple stories like this. Fun, and yet reveals a lot about the characters. Damian's lack of an actual childhood, but helped by his brothers. Dick's "big brothering" to the others, mainly Damian. Tim's punctuality. And Jason's more relaxed demeanor. 

Instead, we get saddled with angst, angst, and more angst.

----------


## Ansa

> The world needs more simple stories like this. Fun, and yet reveals a lot about the characters. Damian's lack of an actual childhood, but helped by his brothers. Dick's "big brothering" to the others, mainly Damian. Tim's punctuality. And Jason's more relaxed demeanor. 
> 
> Instead, we get saddled with angst, angst, and more angst.


I'm fine with angst as long as we get emotional payoff for it and the angst has a purpose in the story. Sadly we don't get that enough or too late. I would have liked Damian's reaction to the Ric situation months ago.

----------


## Rac7d*



----------


## dietrich

> 


This is cool but also makes me miss them interacting and working together.  Bickering whilst heroing the best.

I'm almost tempted to get the latest Zoom Supersons series even as OCC as it is.

Jon might have gotten himself a wee girlfriend from the panel I saw and Ian  seems to sleeping rough. On the streets and he looked very cold. Figures.

----------


## dietrich

Is Rose Wilson guesting in LOS? I saw a thread that seemed to imply she was along with Damian.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Is Rose Wilson guesting in LOS? I saw a thread that seemed to imply she was along with Damian.


Wait where and why?

----------


## dietrich

> Wait where and why?


Over on the lOS preview on the DC part of this forum. a few fans weren't too happy with Damian and Rose were going to take much need focus away from the main cast what with it being such a large team

----------


## Jackalope89

> Is Rose Wilson guesting in LOS? I saw a thread that seemed to imply she was along with Damian.


Wait, why Rose Wilson? It makes no sense.

Plus, I hate to see how Bendis butchers her character too. He already fails to write Damian even close to right.

----------


## James Hunter

> Wait, why Rose Wilson? It makes no sense.
> 
> Plus, I hate to see how Bendis butchers her character too. He already fails to write Damian even close to right.


Not Rose WILSON, Rose as in Rose/Thorn (I should know her surname but I'm drawing a blank)

----------


## Rac7d*

> Over on the lOS preview on the DC part of this forum. a few fans weren't too happy with Damian and Rose were going to take much need focus away from the main cast what with it being such a large team


It’s just temporary, I already said it was bait to get people into the story 
Damian will peace out and so will i, Jon is valuable but the legion is not dwindling sales will cancel it and bendisnwill have to see his failure

----------


## Ansa

I only saw some reviews that, even when they liked the issue, claimed that all the characters in this feel pretty similar to one another. Maybe Bendis should spend more time on fleshing out his main characters before throwing in guests?

----------


## dietrich

> Not Rose WILSON, Rose as in Rose/Thorn (I should know her surname but I'm drawing a blank)


This makes more sense though the possibility made me yearn for more Damian and Rose interactions. They have a fun dynamic

----------


## Jackalope89

> Not Rose WILSON, Rose as in Rose/Thorn (I should know her surname but I'm drawing a blank)


Was wondering about that.

Still doesn't help the Damian issue though.

----------


## CPSparkles

That Robin 







https://twitter.com/02png

----------


## CPSparkles

> https://neebluarts.tumblr.com


I think this  artist is my new favourite Damian Fan artist. Adorable

----------


## CPSparkles

Not sure what this Bruce and Damian mini comic says but the art is good




https://twitter.com/yosuga0101

Nightwing and Robin



https://twitter.com/ichijiku3105


supersons



https://twitter.com/glitter_dc

----------


## CPSparkles

DC needs to make a Supersons or DCSuperhero Boys cartoon










https://twitter.com/aspirinoverdose
tory Artist ●Nickelodeon's Glitch Techs, DreamWorks, Titmouse wants DCSuperhero boys

----------


## CPSparkles

> This is cool but also makes me miss them interacting and working together.  Bickering whilst heroing the best.
> 
> I'm almost tempted to get the latest Zoom Supersons series even as OCC as it is.
> 
> Jon might have gotten himself a wee girlfriend from the panel I saw and *Ian  seems to sleeping rough. On the streets and he looked very cold. Figures*.




What!!?? he's Homeless?

----------


## CPSparkles

From the Nightwing Annual




I love this panel. Poor Damian. I liked how he told the doctor that his name is Dick. Not Grayson or Richard rather he went with the shortened version that Dick is more used to even though that's not what he himself calls him. I like to think that in his heart he calls Dick Dick.

At last DC's taking the first steps to ending the Ric arc. He's returning soon but 2020 still too far.

Also just noticed that Dick starts to open he's eyes in response to Damian. So many feels.

----------


## dietrich

> What!!?? he's Homeless?


Don't know. I haven't read it.

----------


## dietrich

> From the Nightwing Annual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this panel. Poor Damian. I liked how he told the doctor that his name is Dick. Not Grayson or Richard rather he went with the shortened version that Dick is more used to even though that's not what he himself calls him. I like to think that in his heart he calls Dick Dick.
> 
> At last DC's taking the first steps to ending the Ric arc. He's returning soon but 2020 still too far.
> 
> Also just noticed that Dick starts to open he's eyes in response to Damian. So many feels.



It is a beautiful panel. Moore's art is stunning. I didn't notice Dick's eyes opening when I first read it but now that you point it out I see the difference between the two panels. That makes me happy and sad.

Happy cos he responded to Damian. Sad cos Damian missed it cos he left in tears.

----------


## adrikito

> From the Nightwing Annual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this panel. Poor Damian. I liked how he told the doctor that his name is Dick. Not Grayson or Richard rather he went with the shortened version that Dick is more used to even though that's not what he himself calls him. I like to think that in his heart he calls Dick Dick.
> 
> At last DC's taking the first steps to ending the Ric arc. He's returning soon but 2020 still too far.
> 
> Also just noticed that Dick starts to open he's eyes in response to Damian. So many feels.



Ohhhh.. I hope that Dick remembers him after open the eyes...

Or the RICK nonsense will continue more time?  :Mad:

----------


## dietrich

It's okay to like both by Brandon Davis




https://twitter.com/BrandonDavisBD



Nightwing and Robin





https://twitter.com/francishsie


Father and Son Bruce and Damian





https://twitter.com/MH_timeline

----------


## dietrich

Cap's choking Robin close up

----------


## Fergus

> It's okay to like both by Brandon Davis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/BrandonDavisBD



Interesting. I like seeing Robin and Nightwing represented front and centre.
Why isn't Superman more to the front?
marvel doesn't have a Nightwing and robin counterpart. I guess Spiderman is close to Nightwing or Dick GraysonRobin.
Captain America v Batman and Robin. Batman throws a Batarang Cap throws a Robin. I like that.
Nightwing v  Wolverine

----------


## Fergus

That picture of beyondDamian and Bruce I take it he just revived a dead Bruce. It's a haunting piece.

Any ideas what Damian's 5G persona is going to be?

----------


## Fergus

> DC needs to make a Supersons or DCSuperhero Boys cartoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a great idea. DCSHG is doing great sadly these days the focus is on the female demographic and how to get them liking things boys already like so the chance's of Dc doing something purposefully to attract little boys is almost nil. Little boys already have so much for them at DC.

Though I think young girls would also enjoy a Supersons or DCSHB cartoon.

----------


## Fergus

> From the Nightwing Annual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this panel. Poor Damian. I liked how he told the doctor that his name is Dick. Not Grayson or Richard rather he went with the shortened version that Dick is more used to even though that's not what he himself calls him. I like to think that in his heart he calls Dick Dick.
> 
> At last DC's taking the first steps to ending the Ric arc. He's returning soon but 2020 still too far.
> 
> Also just noticed that Dick starts to open he's eyes in response to Damian. So many feels.


I didn't notice the panel where Dick's eyes start to open. Nice.

I liked Damian asking Bruce if he killed KGbeast. Typical

----------


## Rac7d*

> I didn't notice the panel where Dick's eyes start to open. Nice.
> 
> I liked Damian asking Bruce if he killed KGbeast. Typical


would have been cool, if  Damian had locked him in his secret prison

----------


## shadow6743

I think in DC Superhero Girls the Robin they use is supposed to be Damian. By, the way the show itself is so great that I think boys and girls could love it. Same with a Supersons cartoon. I think this was just easier to do because the same writer for the DC Superhero girls cartoon is the same writer for the comics. But, hey they let Tomasi write the Death and Return of Superman movies the next step could be cartoons.

----------


## Rac7d*

> That is a great idea. DCSHG is doing great sadly these days the focus is on the female demographic and how to get them liking things boys already like so the chance's of Dc doing something purposefully to attract little boys is almost nil. Little boys already have so much for them at DC.
> 
> Though I think young girls would also enjoy a Supersons or DCSHB cartoon.


If supersons had a show I would want it to be more teen titans like/  hunterxhunter

----------


## Rac7d*

> I think in DC Superhero Girls the Robin they use is supposed to be Damian. By, the way the show itself is so great that I think boys and girls could love it. Same with a Supersons cartoon. I think this was just easier to do because the same writer for the DC Superhero girls cartoon is the same writer for the comics. But, hey they let Tomasi write the Death and Return of Superman movies the next step could be cartoons.



I have a question in DCSHG are the boys ranged from silly to stupid becuase I am not down with females only being able to compete when the men around them are idiots

----------


## shadow6743

> I have a question in DCSHG are the boys ranged from silly to stupid becuase I am not down with females only being able to compete when the men around them are idiots


No, I never found any of them to be stupid. They do some fun things like having Babs and Berry being friends because of their love of science. Half Jordan is presented in the show as being the over confident jock but he is not dumb. Green Arrow is in the show and they make him a rival for Zatanna because they are both rather theatrical. Superman is in the show too but he is young about 18 or 19 so he is a little over confident but that's just because he's a young man. I seen this kind of writing for a young Superman before and it's not bad at all. Garth is in the show and he is fun he is still in that awkward phrase were he is not that confident in himself. Think Teen Titans year one that is how Garth is in the show. The show doesn't take itself too seriously but I enjoyed it a lot. If anything things in the girls history is made fun of a lot. Like Kara wanting to prove she is a superhero like her cousin but no one knows who supergirl is.

----------


## Rac7d*

> No, I never found any of them to be stupid. They do some fun things like having Babs and Berry being friends because of their love of science. Half Jordan is presented in the show as being the over confident jock but he is not dumb. Green Arrow is in the show and they make him a rival for Zatanna because they are both rather theatrical. Superman is in the show too but he is young about 18 or 19 so he is a little over confident but that's just because he's a young man. I seen this kind of writing for a young Superman before and it's not bad at all. Garth is in the show and he is fun he is still in that awkward phrase were he is not that confident in himself. Think Teen Titans year one that is how Garth is in the show. The show doesn't take itself too seriously but I enjoyed it a lot. If anything things in the girls history is made fun of a lot. Like Kara wanting to prove she is a superhero like her cousin but no one knows who supergirl is.


Well that’s sounds great

----------


## shadow6743

> Well thats sounds great


It's on Netflix if anyone wants to check it out. The shorts for the show are also in YouTube. It should give you a idea of what the show and the characters are like.

----------


## CPSparkles

*EXCLUSIVE: Event Leviathan Reveals the Fallout of Damian Wayne's Revelation*

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

EVENT LEVIATHAN #6
written by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS
art and cover by ALEX MALEEV
variant cover by BRYAN HITCH
From the Eisner Award-winning team of superstar writer Brian Michael Bendis and groundbreaking artist Alex Maleev, the shocking conclusion to the biggest DC mystery of the year! Who is Leviathan? What do they want? How have they dismantled the most powerful secret agencies in the world? And what’s their next deadly move? The greatest detectives of the DC Universe descend on Leviathan, and all the answers are revealed! Don’t miss the shocking conclusion of this storyline!
ON SALE 11.13.19


Talia and Damian's relationship here is so odd.

----------


## Ansa

Does it physically hurt Bendis to research characters and their distinctive voices? Talia and Damian would never talk like that.

----------


## Blue22

I wanna know what fucking Talia and Damian books Bendis actually read. This is getting ridiculous now.

----------


## Jackalope89

> Does it physically hurt Bendis to research characters and their distinctive voices? Talia and Damian would never talk like that.


Battle for the Cowl is the only time I ever remember Damian sounding anything like how Bendis writes him. And that's not a compliment.

----------


## Blue22

I just realized he's writing Talia the same way he wrote Emma Frost.

*facepalm* Yeah. Bendis has no idea who she is.

----------


## shadow6743

The tone I am getting from this dialogue is so robotic. I don't feel any emotion from it at all not ever suspicion, worry, humor, or affection. Nothing. That makes me really sad.

----------


## Arsenal

Everybody’s super serious and Damian’s just wondering if his mom brought any snacks.

----------


## Desmark

At least he didn't start throwing batarangs.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shadow6743

> Everybody’s super serious and Damian’s just wondering if his mom brought any snacks.


Although I feel like every batfamily member should at least keep a juice box and a healthy snack in their utility belt for emergencies or even a small army rations just in case.

Now, I am curious has this ever came up in a comic before? :Confused:

----------


## Ansa

> The tone I am getting from this dialogue is so robotic. I don't feel any emotion from it at all not ever suspicion, worry, humor, or affection. Nothing. That makes me really sad.


"Hi, Damian, sweetie" sounds like stereotypical mom dialogue to me. Which Talia is not and never has been. Even before Morrison her voice was not this.
I don't know if Damian calling her mom is supposed to be a joke or just Bendis being Bendis.

----------


## Ansa

> Battle for the Cowl is the only time I ever remember Damian sounding anything like how Bendis writes him. And that's not a compliment.


Battle for the cowl was weird.

----------


## Ansa

I won't spoil who Leviathan is here but from what I've seen on other sites Damian isn't Leviathan. Future Damian is also not Leviathan. I don't know why some people thought that was a good theory but they were wrong. Especially after the end of the last issue.

----------


## Jackalope89

> "Hi, Damian, sweetie" sounds like stereotypical mom dialogue to me. Which Talia is not and never has been. Even before Morrison her voice was not this.
> I don't know if Damian calling her mom is supposed to be a joke or just Bendis being Bendis.


Bendis being Bendis. The guy cannot write Damian at all, and seems to have never read anything with him in it either. So it makes sense he would butcher Talia as well.

----------


## CPSparkles

Shaw was a giant letdown but atleast it' not Damian

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/ivokiku








https://twitter.com/PotatoGrayson

----------


## CPSparkles

POLO











https://twitter.com/gothamtwinks

----------


## CPSparkles

With some pets




Jon, Damian and evil grand-dads




https://twitter.com/BSDJBS

----------


## CPSparkles

Idiot Sandwich








https://twitter.com/OtterTheAuthor

----------


## Blue22

You know...between that art and the few times he's gone without it before, I'm starting to think Damian's Robin costume looks better without the cape. Maybe...ditch the cape but keep the hood.

----------


## Jackalope89

> You between that art and the few times he's gone without it before, I'm starting to think Damian's Robin costume looks better without the cape. Maybe...ditch the cape but keep the hood.


Oddly enough, in the Teen Titans/Red Hood crossover fallout, Jason did advise (if in a backhanded way) to ditch the cape.

----------


## CPSparkles

> You know...between that art and the few times he's gone without it before, I'm starting to think Damian's Robin costume looks better without the cape. Maybe...ditch the cape but keep the hood.


You mean similar LOA Jason's in YJ?

----------


## Blue22

Hmmm...I never made the connection before but I do kinda see the similarities between Jason's outfit and Damian's.

----------


## CPSparkles

What the S**t? Deathstroke #50

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## Jackalope89

I don't know what's going on. Not sure if I want to.

----------


## Blue22

The only thing I liked about that was the appearance of pre-Flashpoint Titans. 

Also, I wish Slade would just leave Damian alone. Between Terra, Rose, and Joey that man should not be allowed anywhere near children XD

----------


## Frontier

Those pages...DC Continuity is a Mess  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## shadow6743

What... is Wonder Woman and Damian doing? Is Slade having a fever dream? What the hell is going on?

----------


## Blue22

Considering that's some variation of the NTT that they seem to have effortlessly slaughtered *cough*bullshit*cough*, I'm gonna go out on a limb and say parallel universe.

EDIT: Wait no...did they kill them or did Raven send them somewhere else. It was hard to tell.

----------


## shadow6743

> Considering that's some variation of the NTT that they seem to have effortlessly slaughtered *cough*bullshit*cough*, I'm gonna go out on a limb and say parallel universe.
> 
> EDIT: Wait no...did they kill them or did Raven send them somewhere else. It was hard to tell.


False alarm I looked it up yep Deathstroke is involved in a alternate reality timeline. Meaning those Titans, Damian, Batman, and Wonder Woman were not our versions of those characters. Once again not our Titans, Wonder Woman, Damian, or Batman. By the way this is the last issue of this series. It's done. So if want to jump into Deathstroke couldn't be a better time.

----------


## shadow6743

Also, based on this I am not against this version of Damian being the "other." I like villains with alternate reality connections because you get to see what happens if a character made a certain decision over another. Just my opinion wouldn't mind if Glass used this idea in Teen Titans. Almost like his own version of the Titans of Tomorrow story.

----------


## Arctic Cyclist

> Although I feel like every batfamily member should at least keep a juice box and a healthy snack in their utility belt for emergencies or even a small army rations just in case.
> 
> Now, I am curious has this ever came up in a comic before?


I don't know, but there has been a running background joke showing that people regularly feed Damian to keep him from getting hangry. It appears starting with Dick's run as Batman, appears in Injustice Year One, Batman and Robin, The Dark Knight, and Batman vs TMNT. Makes sense when you think about it.

As for him expecting Talia to have snacks that's a bit of semi obscure Pre-Morrison characterization. Back in the day Talia's response to anyone under 18 was "Have they eaten? When was the last time you ate?" It was particularly notable during the LexCorp period when she was, especially her appearances in Superboy when she was ordering people to get Kon at al sandwiches because clearly they weren't thinking things through due to hunger. It also used to be her MO with Bruce where she'd ensure he would eat and get sleep whenever she was manipulating him into stopping her father. That, however, was passed on to Selina starting in the bronze age when BatCat fans realized that Talia was a more popular love interest despite having fewer appearances.

----------


## adrikito

> What the S**t? Deathstroke #50


What happened here? Is another continuity involved in Deathstroke 50 events? Look the Titans Cyborg in Titans. Classic Raven.. :Confused: 

*Maybe this is the OTHER DEATHSTROKE past.. We are not watching the REAL SLADE here.. Maybe he is from a different timeline. After these strange images we continue after the last deathstroke 49 scene.

The OTHER RAVEN make him appear in this world.. For this he wanted DAMIAN HELP thinking that is THE OTHER DAMIAN.*

----------


## Ansa

> Also, based on this I am not against this version of Damian being the "other." I like villains with alternate reality connections because you get to see what happens if a character made a certain decision over another. Just my opinion wouldn't mind if Glass used this idea in Teen Titans. Almost like his own version of the Titans of Tomorrow story.


Personally I'm burned out on evil alternate versions of anyone, but especially evil alternate versions of the batfamily. DC metal had a bunch of evil Bruce Waynes and Snyder pushes The Batman Who Laughs pretty hard, evil future Tim/Saviour, Tim and Stephanie in the multiverse arc in Young Justice, Damian in Batman Beyond, Injustice and as the Robin to TBWL... I feel like I'm forgetting some stories.
And together with The Infected and Tales from the Dark Multiverse I'm ready to see something different.
Plus I'm annoyed that every single time a masked villain appears people start screaming that it has to be future Damian.

----------


## shadow6743

> Personally I'm burned out on evil alternate versions of anyone, but especially evil alternate versions of the batfamily. DC metal had a bunch of evil Bruce Waynes and Snyder pushes The Batman Who Laughs pretty hard, evil future Tim/Saviour, Tim and Stephanie in the multiverse arc in Young Justice, Damian in Batman Beyond, Injustice and as the Robin to TBWL... I feel like I'm forgetting some stories.
> And together with The Infected and Tales from the Dark Multiverse I'm ready to see something different.
> Plus I'm annoyed that every single time a masked villain appears people start screaming that it has to be future Damian.


I get what your saying but I never get burned out by those stories because the concept of morality and choice is such a huge part of the Batfamily's storytelling. Weather or not killing is right? How far do we go to protect the world and the people we love from evil? What do we have to give up be successful in our mission? Batman and his supporting cast are characters that the most interesting to read about in a dark multiverse because every thing they do is based on personal choices. Not just to be good or evil but weather or not they choose get up and fight at all. 

Bruce Wayne could have chosen to a path of anger and vengeance and never have any compassion for his fellow citizens of Gotham and only focusing on the mission.

Babs could have viewed her life being over after she got shot by the Joker but instead chose to become the DC Universe information broker.

Damian could have tried to conquer the world but instead chooses to protect people it and deny a darker part of his family legacy. That's the main reason I think most people read these stories and still like them with with Batman characters especially because at the core Batman is about choice.

----------


## Fergus

> Personally I'm burned out on evil alternate versions of anyone, but especially evil alternate versions of the batfamily. DC metal had a bunch of evil Bruce Waynes and Snyder pushes The Batman Who Laughs pretty hard, evil future Tim/Saviour, Tim and Stephanie in the multiverse arc in Young Justice, Damian in Batman Beyond, Injustice and as the Robin to TBWL... I feel like I'm forgetting some stories.
> And together with The Infected and Tales from the Dark Multiverse I'm ready to see something different.
> Plus I'm annoyed that every single time a masked villain appears people start screaming that it has to be future Damian.


Steph wasn't evil in YJ.
Damian saved the world, got Red Hood to stop being evil and saved Batman [in the spin off] in Injustice 2
Beyond Damian did try to carry out Ra's plan but later became good so not evil.

Injustice 2 and batman Beyond are two of the best thing's that creators have done with Damian since Rebirth. beyond gave me my ideal future for Damian since he goes on to surpass both his father and his grandfather and then change the LOA.

Injustice was a spectacular turnaround. Taylor did amazing work turning Injustice Damian from annoying Superman follower to the hero. The middle ground between two extreme ego's of Batman and Superman.

I don't mind evil versions of characters that's something that's always going to be around for majority of often used characters. I have no interest in seeing heroes who aren't flawed , challenged or who've not taken a different path to their main universe counterparts.

Damian due to his past and being part Al Ghul is always going to have his other side explored. Same with Jason due to his struggles.

heroes will always have their dark side explored. I know some fans always get upset or complain about regression or all of Damian's progress being walked back [even though this isn't the case at all] but they have to realise Damian isn't special. If other heroes can have such stories then why not Damian. Just because it's explored doesn't mean he'll turn out bad in the end.

The Leviathan speculation was due to the clues that pointed to him. If the writer sets up clues that point to a character fans can't help but follow.


Damian as the Other is interesting. I don't think it is though.

I don't mind evil/dark alternates so long as the story is well done.  Titans of Tomorrow world already has a Damian so I'd prefer something fresh.

----------


## Fergus

> What the S**t? Deathstroke #50


So another Dark Universe Damian? And he's got a juice box? This should be interesting.

The Titans but why is everyone wearing their old costumes aside from Dick?

I wonder if this Damian is Dark Uni. Slades kid?

----------


## shadow6743

I may go back and give Deathstroke a shot. I  know some people may not like seeing evil or dark versions of character's but DC has a huge multiverse. Why not play around with it in storytelling.

----------


## Fergus

> I may go back and give Deathstroke a shot. I  know some people may not like seeing evil or dark versions of character's but DC has a huge multiverse. Why not play around with it in storytelling.


Exactly. It fun and interesting to explore. I like creators getting creative, exploring what if's. That's part of the pro's of having a Multiverse with lots of versions of one character. Exploring what happens depending on choices taken.

Deathstroke I feel is one of the better titles since 2016

----------


## Arsenal

I don’t mind the use of the multiverse to explore “what if” and forcing characters to evaluate their own choices, but I do wish there was a little more balance, you know? Surely there must be more story telling potential if you explore everything instead of just milking the “dark and evil” section.

----------


## Rac7d*

Why Damian and not one of his own kids

----------


## Jackalope89

> Why Damian and not one of his own kids


Priest has a thing for Damian and Deathstroke. Don't know why, but he does.

----------


## shadow6743

This is a different universe for all we know this version of Damian could be his son. Also, one of the best ways that Slade has often tried to harm Batman is by turning one of the Robins against him. In the pre 52 long before Damian, he used to try to get Dick to join him and try to turn him against Bruce. But, in the end Dick ended up influencing Rose to become a hero instead. Trying to turn Damian is just a continuation of this part of his character.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Priest has a thing for Damian and Deathstroke. Don't know why, but he does.


Their relationship over the last 5 years, plus all the animated films jeez 
Their practically rivals now

----------


## Fergus

> Priest has a thing for Damian and Deathstroke. Don't know why, but he does.


It started before Priest to be fair way back in Morrison's run.

It does make sense. Damian is batman's Son and Deathstroke does kind of mirror batman.
Damian is the Protege/surrogate son of Deathstroke's arch Rival from way back. Dick Grayson. [he never did manage to carry out his assignment with them which must hurt]
Damian has similarities to Slade. Both are assassins
There's the Movie with the LOA and talia
Damian is Robin and leads the TT. Deathstroke was/is a TT villain.

So it not just Priest having a thing but more because it makes a lot of sense with foundations/connections set down before Damian was a thing.

There's a lot to mine.

----------


## shadow6743

> It started before Priest to be fair way back in Morrison's run.
> 
> It does make sense. Damian is batman's Son and Deathstroke does kind of mirror batman.
> Damian is the Protege/surrogate son of Deathstroke's arch Rival from way back. Dick Grayson. [he never did manage to carry out his assignment with them which must hurt]
> Damian has similarities to Slade. Both are assassins
> There's the Movie with the LOA and talia
> Damian is Robin and leads the TT. Deathstroke was/is a TT villain.
> 
> I makes a lot of sense actually


Not to mention Dick also helped to make Slade's kids heroes. In the original Judas Contract he became Nightwing at the same time Joseph became Jericho and joined the Titans. Also, Dick later trained Rose and influenced her to become a hero and join Tim's Teen Titans team. So, it's not surprising that Slade would later try to harm his greatest enemy sidekick/little brother.

----------


## Godlike13

I think Priest just finds Damian interesting, and would like to explore his relationship with his father or lack there of. So he does what he can with what he has. Which is Deathstoke. I don’t think he is comfortable with children killers being glorified or just left to their own devices. Priest’s Slade doesn’t want to harm Damian, but to crudely teach him to not be him or his dad even. Cause his dad doesn’t seem to be doing that in his perspective. He doesn’t want them killing people or having to live with that kind of weight (which I think reflects Priest own views), and so Damian makes his Slade uncomfortable. Slade wants kids to be like Dick, not little killers.

----------


## CPSparkles

Came across a tweet by Tomasi at a Panel this year. The real reason why Synder doesn't like writing Robin [aside from non human Jarro] and the likely reason he didn't fully utilise Duke



Replying to @multiversitycom
Is there a character in the Bat family that is yours?

5:42 PM - Mar 23, 2019




Multiversity Comics
@multiversitycom
Replying to @multiversitycom
Tomasi: absolutely Damian. Its been a privilege to get to take him from Morrison and run. Damian is the perfect Robin. Hes built to be Robin.

5:42 PM - Mar 23, 2019
Twitter Ads info and privacy
See Multiversity Comics's other Tweets


Tomasi: Scott Snyder doesnt like writing Robin cause he feels its irresponsible of Batman to do that. But Damian takes care ofhimself.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Came across a tweet by Tomasi at a Panel this year. The real reason why Synder doesn't like writing Robin [aside from non human Jarro] and the likely reason he didn't fully utilise Duke
> 
> 
> 
> Replying to @multiversitycom
> “Is there a character in the Bat family that is yours?”
> 
> 5:42 PM - Mar 23, 2019
> 
> ...


Do you have links I need to screen shot them

----------


## Blue22

I thought Snyder made it clear a while ago that he was never comfortable with the idea of child heroes (sidekicks in particular)

----------


## Rac7d*

> I thought Snyder made it clear a while ago that he was never comfortable with the idea of child heroes (sidekicks in particular)


Was that him or bendis

He need to get over it

----------


## Blue22

I thought it was Bendis at first too but I was corrected. It's Snyder.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Do you have links I need to screen shot them


Sorry forgot to link source

http://www.multiversitycomics.com/ne...9-batman-80th/

----------


## shadow6743

Finally, dealing with Djinn brother in February. Also, we are getting a new co-writer and artist. So excited for February.

TEEN TITANS #39
written by ADAM GLASS and ROBBIE THOMPSON
art by EDUARDO PANSICA
cover by BERNARD CHANG
variant cover by KHARY RANDOLPH
The “Djinn War” has begun! Adam Glass is joined by new co-writer Robbie Thompson (Spider-Man/Deadpool, Spidey, Meet the Skrulls) and new artist Eduardo Pansica (Supergirl) for the Teen Titans’ next thrilling adventure! Trapped in her ring with no escape, Djinn finds herself on the inside looking out as the Teen Titans go hunting for Djinn’s older brother Elias, the only one capable of saving her. But Elias’s dark side is the stuff of legends...and the Teen Titans know he can’t be trusted. With Deathstroke, Lobo, and the Other in their rearview mirror...this team is about to go on their most dangerous mission yet.
ON SALE 02.19.20

----------


## CPSparkles

> I thought Snyder made it clear a while ago that he was never comfortable with the idea of child heroes (sidekicks in particular)


He did but he said it was because he had a young son. he never really elaborated or added that he felt the concept was irresponsible.

I totally get it. it is irresponsible especially given how many he's lost

----------


## CPSparkles

> Was that him or bendis
> 
> He need to get over it


I don't feel a writer should write something they are uncomfortable with. I get why a father of young kids would have an issue with it. It's especially hard to make a case for a character like Batman who has lost and replaced more than one.

When you stop and think about it what does that say about the character as a father, person, adult and hero?
Robin or non-powered kids sidekicks are nothing more than child soldiers in bright costumes.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Finally, dealing with Djinn brother in February. Also, we are getting a new co-writer and artist. So excited for February.
> 
> TEEN TITANS #39
> written by ADAM GLASS and ROBBIE THOMPSON
> art by EDUARDO PANSICA
> cover by BERNARD CHANG
> variant cover by KHARY RANDOLPH
> The “Djinn War” has begun! Adam Glass is joined by new co-writer Robbie Thompson (Spider-Man/Deadpool, Spidey, Meet the Skrulls) and new artist Eduardo Pansica (Supergirl) for the Teen Titans’ next thrilling adventure! Trapped in her ring with no escape, Djinn finds herself on the inside looking out as the Teen Titans go hunting for Djinn’s older brother Elias, the only one capable of saving her. But Elias’s dark side is the stuff of legends...and the Teen Titans know he can’t be trusted. With Deathstroke, Lobo, and the Other in their rearview mirror...this team is about to go on their most dangerous mission yet.
> ON SALE 02.19.20


So i guess The Other isn't Djinn's brother. I see they got over their fallout and RH is still on the team. Good.

also new co-writer and artist. Neat

----------


## CPSparkles

DC Universe just tweeted This tagged best friends Goals





I feel like I'm being trolled  :Frown: 

You know dceased, supersons and JL gave us 4 different futures where Damian and Jon grow up together to be Batman and Superman why can't one of those be 5G.

Heck just have the DCeased Earth 2 new line up be the 5G replacements
Damian
Jon
cassie
Wallace
Ollie
Mera
Dinah

I wonder what Damian's 5G role will be along with the rest of the batfamily. All aged up of course.


https://twitter.com/TheDCUniverse/st...76302378352642


I need to see more of the Batman and Superman

----------


## CPSparkles

Family [some of them]




https://twitter.com/shugetsu_aki





https://twitter.com/A_sebury






https://twitter.com/tpoc0ik833jk

----------


## CPSparkles

Supersons





https://twitter.com/Taryuji

Movie Time: Superman isn't a brightBurn fan but Damian is





I guess they went frozen and came back in matching fluffy Nightwing sweaters






https://twitter.com/yosuga0101

----------


## shadow6743

For people who don't know who Robbie Thompson some of his work as been on Spider-Man/ Deadpool and Spidey. However, one of my favorite books from him was Venom Space Knight featuring Flash Thompson. I recommend giving that a read if you want to see some of his best work. Same with Spider-Man/ Deadpool. I am less familiar with Eduardo Pansica work but I checked out his art for Supergirl and I really liked what I saw I think it would be a good look for the book. Here a couple panels of his work he done art for Teen Titans before pre 52 and he has done an issue of Nightwing during the New 52 and loads of other books including Deathstroke.

----------


## Jackalope89

Hopefully Robbie Thompson can help Glass with fleshing the new characters out more. Djinn is enslaved genie, Crush is obsessed with Djinn, Roundhouse is a villain without realizing it.

Wouldn't mind seeing Crush tone it down a little when not fighting big bads, and more to her then wanting Djinn to notice her (not a fan of love triangles). And kind of curious if she has a regular name too, being raised by humans and what not.

----------


## Fergus

10 Most savage Things Damian Wayne has done


https://www.cbr.com/batman-damian-wa...t-things-done/

----------


## shadow6743

Not a very interesting list also, the panels they use don't match what they are talking about. Mostly him having fights with Tim Drake during his early years. But, I do appreciate the list showing how far the character has come. I remember I couldn't stand him when he was first introduced but he is my favorite character in all of DC Comics now.

----------


## CPSparkles

> 10 Most savage Things Damian Wayne has done
> 
> 
> https://www.cbr.com/batman-damian-wa...t-things-done/




Poor Timmy. He sued him? Damian can be so dramatic.

----------


## CPSparkles



----------


## CPSparkles

> Not a very interesting list also, the panels they use don't match what they are talking about. Mostly him having fights with Tim Drake during his early years. *But, I do appreciate the list showing how far the character has come. I remember I couldn't stand him when he was first introduced but he is my favorite character in all of DC Comics now*.


Same here. It's been a heck of a journey for the young Wayne but he's come far. Farther than I ever thought he would.

----------


## redmax99

> Hopefully Robbie Thompson can help Glass with fleshing the new characters out more. Djinn is enslaved genie, Crush is obsessed with Djinn, Roundhouse is a villain without realizing it.
> 
> Wouldn't mind seeing Crush tone it down a little when not fighting big bads, and more to her then wanting Djinn to notice her (not a fan of love triangles). And kind of curious if she has a regular name too, being raised by humans and what not.


xiomar rojas crush real name

----------


## adrikito

> I think Priest just finds Damian interesting, and would like to explore his relationship with his father or lack there of. So he does what he can with what he has. Which is Deathstoke. I don’t think he is comfortable with children killers being glorified or just left to their own devices. Priest’s Slade doesn’t want to harm Damian, but to crudely teach him to not be him or his dad even. Cause his dad doesn’t seem to be doing that in his perspective.


After watch his run and this Robin for the Other Slade universe.. I am not surprised about that.




> Priest has a thing for Damian and Deathstroke. Don't know why, but he does.


I would like to see him as Batman&Robin writer now that Deathstroke is ending..  :Frown:

----------


## adrikito

> Finally, dealing with Djinn brother in February. Also, we are getting a new co-writer and artist. So excited for February.
> 
> TEEN TITANS #39
> written by ADAM GLASS and ROBBIE THOMPSON
> art by EDUARDO PANSICA
> cover by BERNARD CHANG
> variant cover by KHARY RANDOLPH
> The Djinn War has begun! Adam Glass is joined by new co-writer Robbie Thompson (Spider-Man/Deadpool, Spidey, Meet the Skrulls) and new artist Eduardo Pansica (Supergirl) for the Teen Titans next thrilling adventure! Trapped in her ring with no escape, Djinn finds herself on the inside looking out as the Teen Titans go hunting for Djinns older brother Elias, the only one capable of saving her. But Eliass dark side is the stuff of legends...and the Teen Titans know he cant be trusted. With Deathstroke, Lobo, and the Other in their rearview mirror...this team is about to go on their most dangerous mission yet.
> ON SALE 02.19.20


ROUND IDIOT.. For your fault Djinn is still in the ring.  :Mad:  :Mad: 

Anyway.. We are almost in TT 40... Maybe is one excuse to make the TT reach the TT 50..




> For people who don't know who Robbie Thompson some of his work as been on Spider-Man/ Deadpool and Spidey. However, one of my favorite books from him was Venom Space Knight featuring Flash Thompson. I recommend giving that a read if you want to see some of his best work. Same with Spider-Man/ Deadpool. I am less familiar with Eduardo Pansica work but I checked out his art for Supergirl and I really liked what I saw I think it would be a good look for the book. Here a couple panels of his work he done art for Teen Titans before pre 52 and he has done an issue of Nightwing during the New 52 and loads of other books including Deathstroke.


THANKS.

I desire good luck to the new co-writer and the artist.

----------


## Ansa

> I think Priest just finds Damian interesting, and would like to explore his relationship with his father or lack there of.


What even is the relationship between Bruce and Damian at the moment?
After months of getting no content for those two Damian suddenly started popping up around his dad again (Detective Comics, Batman, Event Leviathan, the recent Nightwing annual) and while their relationship seemed a bit strained in Leviathan they seem to work together fine in other comics. The upcoming Detective Comics issue #1017 wants to deal with Bruce's and Damian's estrangement, but unless it takes place before the Arkham Knight arc it wouldn't make much sense unless they had another estrangement.

----------


## CPSparkles

> What even is the relationship between Bruce and Damian at the moment?
> After months of getting no content for those two Damian suddenly started popping up around his dad again (Detective Comics, Batman, Event Leviathan, the recent Nightwing annual) and while their relationship seemed a bit strained in Leviathan they seem to work together fine in other comics. The upcoming Detective Comics issue #1017 wants to deal with Bruce's and Damian's estrangement, but unless it takes place before the Arkham Knight arc it wouldn't make much sense unless they had another estrangement.


I'm guessing Alfred might be the reason.

Batman City of Bane implies that everything is fine since Damian was the only one in on the plan. I'm ignoring that punching Tim talk he had with the family cos BS.
The batman title and Tec can't really be used to judge since they are doing their own thing much like Synder did.
I use other titles like Flash, Leviathan, The Nightwing Annual.

I'm looking forward to Tec 1017 since Taylor is writing. I'm hoping that with the Bat editor moving to Superman and Ben Abernathy that things are going to change or improve a little.

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian Wayne, Damian Al Ghul




https://twitter.com/jjmk_bot




https://twitter.com/drawingcookie1


Dressed as his siblings by Peter Nguyen for Braveandboldart2019




https://twitter.com/hashtag/braveand...=hashtag_click

----------


## KrustyKid

> Damian Wayne, Damian Al Ghul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/jjmk_bot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Nightwing and Red Robin ones are top of the line awesome looking. Damian decks them out well

----------


## CPSparkles

With mummy

Damian: look.. i’m a bat 

talia: ......



Thinking of Alfred as he fights



https://twitter.com/glitter_dc



Spinal Surgery: Remember when he was paralysed in B&R and Talia had his spine fixed




https://twitter.com/gothamtwinks

----------


## CPSparkles

> The Nightwing and Red Robin ones are top of the line awesome looking. Damian decks them out well


I like the Red Robin one the most. The Nightwing is cool but it looks too big.

----------


## CPSparkles

DC Nation Tweeted this a few hrs ago for National Fast Food Day

The perfect time to ketchup with your best bud. #NationalFastFoodDay




I'm going to hope that the tweets reminding us of their friendship hints at future plans [fingers crossed]

https://twitter.com/DCComics/status/1195763469485780992

----------


## Ansa

> I'm guessing Alfred might be the reason


I though so too, but 1017 comes out before Batman issue 85. A reaction to what happened in there is possible, but would be a bit weird.

----------


## Frontier

> DC Nation Tweeted this a few hrs ago for National Fast Food Day
> 
> The perfect time to ketchup with your best bud. #NationalFastFoodDay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to hope that the tweets reminding us of their friendship hints at future plans [fingers crossed]
> 
> https://twitter.com/DCComics/status/1195763469485780992


If only they had used a better image of Jon  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## CPSparkles

BatBoys Age Reversed









https://twitter.com/jjmk_bot


A big Birdie and a Baby Birdie napping




https://twitter.com/Spideog_Babybat

----------


## CPSparkles

> If only they had used a better image of Jon .


Or remembered that Damian is a vegetarian.

----------


## CPSparkles

Inspired by the Deathstroke #50 preview: Slade, Diana and Damian drinking Beer. This is how it should go, Damian [even when grown up] doesn't drink. He tries but spits it out asap because it taste vile







https://twitter.com/airair_ii



A Supersons Anime/cartoon Come on DC





https://twitter.com/uluzcutieswards

----------


## Blue22

> What even is the relationship between Bruce and Damian at the moment?
> After months of getting no content for those two Damian suddenly started popping up around his dad again (Detective Comics, Batman, Event Leviathan, the recent Nightwing annual) and while their relationship seemed a bit strained in Leviathan they seem to work together fine in other comics. The upcoming Detective Comics issue #1017 wants to deal with Bruce's and Damian's estrangement, but unless it takes place before the Arkham Knight arc it wouldn't make much sense unless they had another estrangement.


Damian and Bruce's relationship has been all over the place since Rebirth began. Its inconsistency and the fact that we still don't know how it started (the closest we got to an explanation was Bruce forgetting Damian's 13th birthday) is actually one of the only negative things I have to say about the Rebirth era. I don't like those two not getting along. They had an entire Batman and Robin run dedicated to them learning to understand each other and it ended with them on a high note. Now, fast forward three in-universe years and they're almost back to square one for no reason...except for when they aren't, also for no reason.

----------


## Ansa

> Damian and Bruce's relationship has been all over the place since Rebirth began. Its inconsistency and the fact that we still don't know how it started (the closest we got to an explanation was Bruce forgetting Damian's 13th birthday) is actually one of the only negative things I have to say about the Rebirth era. I don't like those two not getting along. They had an entire Batman and Robin run dedicated to them learning to understand each other and it ended with them on a high note. Now, fast forward three in-universe years and they're almost back to square one for no reason...except for when they aren't, also for no reason.


New 52 Batman: Moves heaven and earth to get his dead son back.
Rebirth Batman: Can't even write a card for Damian's birthday and doesn't care when his son doesn't come home to do shady stuff.

----------


## Jackalope89

> New 52 Batman: Moves heaven and earth to get his dead son back.
> Rebirth Batman: Can't even write a card for Damian's birthday and doesn't care when his son doesn't come home to do shady stuff.


Post Rebirth: Sets up a place for capes with issues, thinks robots are enough for people. And reliving their past traumas. And no support from within due to everyone having to remain anonymous. Most of whom end up dead.

----------


## adrikito

Teen Titans 36 Preview:

https://www.comicsbeat.com/exclusive...-body-hostage/

Is only Lobo controlling Crush..

----------


## Rac7d*

> Teen Titans 36 Preview:
> 
> https://www.comicsbeat.com/exclusive...-body-hostage/
> 
> Is only Lobo controlling Crush..


If djinn is trapped in the ring, then we must be avoiding the whole "your my anchor trope"
so how will they break her free, also I am serious about Roundhouse being off the team I am sick of him

----------


## Blue22

Yeah I'm ready for Roundhouse to go away now but I get the feeling he won't.

----------


## shadow6743

It would kind of go against the theme of the book to not give Roundhouse a redemption arc. I mean Damian got one in Grant Morrison's Batman so now Roundhouse gets one. I don't want him off the team because of this reason. I don't care for Roundhouse but then again I didn't like Damian either when he was first introduced. I am willing to see what they do with the character.

----------


## Rac7d*

> It would kind of go against the theme of the book to not give Roundhouse a redemption arc. I mean Damian got one in Grant Morrison's Batman so now Roundhouse gets one. I don't want him off the team because of this reason. I don't care for Roundhouse but then again I didn't like Damian either when he was first introduced. I am willing to see what they do with the character.


Roundhouse needs to go on a hiatus crush is gonna kill him, let him go reflect whilena less annoying teammate takes his pace

----------


## shadow6743

I wouldn't mind Roundhouse leaving the team and coming back. Teen Titans is known for having a rotating team roster and it could be interesting for new character arcs down the line.

----------


## adrikito

> If djinn is trapped in the ring, then we must be avoiding the whole "your my anchor trope"
> so how will they break her free, also I am serious about Roundhouse being off the team I am sick of him


I think that the FEBRUARY solicitation says that they need Djinn brother(elias?) help... 

Roundhouse.. You are the worst.

So release her from the ring would not be easy.. Despite that I hope that they can heard her voice and that we have the chance to see her during the next issues even if the is inside the ring..

----------


## Katana500

Roundhouse is so unlikable. I feel like he's going to be sticking around until the end though. Despite it not making much sense anyone would trust him or want him around

----------


## shadow6743

I bet Djinn's brother is going to want that crystal she mentioned in her origin in exchange for her freedom and I bet she hid it in the Bat cave. Remember when Djinn disappeared and went after Damian in the Bat cave issue. We know she isn't the traitor so what was she doing in there? Most likely hiding something. The crystal she mentioned in her origin. I mean Djinn is not stupid the Bat cave is one of the most secure areas in the DC Universe and it's also protected from magic if I remember correctly. Also if something happens to her at least Damian would be able to protect it for her. This is probably going to come up in February.

----------


## Blue22

> Roundhouse is so unlikable. I feel like he's going to be sticking around until the end though. Despite it not making much sense anyone would trust him or want him around


Yep. But, unfortunately, Shadow is right. The theme of these Teen Titans books has been about redemption, dating all the way back to Kid Flash getting back on the team after Lazarus Contract (though they fumbled that redemption story up by making him an indignant ass and everyone on the team treating Damian like the one who was in the wrong)

Roundhouse is likely gonna save the team from the Other and get back in their good graces. Hopefully it comes with a complete character overhaul but he'll likely just go back to being the same annoying little tool that he was before he betrayed the team

----------


## CPSparkles

it's ironic. Damian haters say the same about Damian. They also wanted him off the team. I think it's important that RH stays. I think even better if Damian stands up for him and gets the team to give him a second chance. 

Damian should do his job as a team leader. he must have learnt  something. Time to prove he has grown up. Talk to Crush. Crush  is becoming more and more like a wild animal that no one can control. she is more harmful to the team than Rh. Damian has to talk her down and show he's in control or accept that this is not his team

----------


## Arsenal

The Roundhouse Redemption story is gonna be a tough sell, especially after what he did to Djinn. Something like that would take years to truly make up for. 

Blue22’s probabaly right though. Roundhouse is probably gonna be the one to save the team from the Other and everybody gonna act as if the betrayal never went down.

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/marcio_takara


Batfamily from Animation Damian's pose here is really good. Bat  Ninja








https://twitter.com/airair_ii

----------


## CPSparkles

Supersons with SuperDogs





https://twitter.com/spark_mj8





https://twitter.com/eksxm


batboys Alter egos





https://twitter.com/yuansushuaige

----------


## CPSparkles

> The Roundhouse Redemption story is gonna be a tough sell, especially after what he did to Djinn. Something like that would take years to truly make up for. 
> 
> Blue22’s probabaly right though. Roundhouse is probably gonna be the one to save the team from the Other and everybody gonna act as if the betrayal never went down.


I'll take that as well. I just feel  that it's  important that he stays.

----------


## Blue22

Odds are, he'll stay. Forgiving him, I can get behind. But having him stay on the team....I don't like. Especially if things just go back to status quo and everyone acts like it never happened. Or worse, the blame will somehow fall on Damian, like when Wallace rejoined. 

Best case scenario, they handle it like they did Alex from Runaways, who is back now and wants to be with his old friends, but they're not letting him back on the team just because he helped them out *once*. Personally, I think Alex is a piece of shit who shoulda stayed dead. But if we're going this route with him, at least they're making him work for it.

And yeah, I see the irony in being a Damian fan and not being in favor of another character redeeming themselves. But....I just really REALLY dislike this guy. Had the traitor been Crush or Djinn or even Emiko, I would be more forgiving because I already liked them as characters (though I still think Emiko is just Green Arrow's way of having his own Damian AND Cassandra Cain). But I just want Billy to go away. Maybe take Wallace with him xD

----------


## CPSparkles

> Odds are, he'll stay. Forgiving him, I can get behind. But having him stay on the team....I don't like. Especially if things just go back to status quo and everyone acts like it never happened. Or worse, the blame will somehow fall on Damian, like when Wallace rejoined. 
> 
> Best case scenario, they handle it like they did Alex from Runaways, who is back now and wants to be with his old friends, but they're not letting him back on the team just because he helped them out *once*. Personally, I think Alex is a piece of shit who shoulda stayed dead. But if we're going this route with him, at least they're making him work for it.
> 
> And yeah, I see the irony in being a Damian fan and not being in favor of a other character redeeming themselves.* But....I just really REALLY dislike this guy*. Had the traitor been Crush or Djinn or even Emiko, I would be more forgiving because I already liked them as characters (though I still think Emiko is just Green Arrow's way of having his own Damian AND Cassandra Cain). But I just want Billy to go away. Maybe take Wallace with him xD



Ha ha that's funny. At least this is honest and fair. I get it.

----------


## shadow6743

> Odds are, he'll stay. Forgiving him, I can get behind. But having him stay on the team....I don't like. Especially if things just go back to status quo and everyone acts like it never happened. Or worse, the blame will somehow fall on Damian, like when Wallace rejoined. 
> 
> Best case scenario, they handle it like they did Alex from Runaways, who is back now and wants to be with his old friends, but they're not letting him back on the team just because he helped them out *once*. Personally, I think Alex is a piece of shit who shoulda stayed dead. But if we're going this route with him, at least they're making him work for it.
> 
> And yeah, I see the irony in being a Damian fan and not being in favor of a other character redeeming themselves. But....I just really REALLY dislike this guy. Had the traitor been Crush or Djinn or even Emiko, I would be more forgiving because I already liked them as characters (though I still think Emiko is just Green Arrow's way of having his own Damian AND Cassandra Cain). But I just want Billy to go away. Maybe take Wallace with him xD


That's fair Glass wrote Roundhouse in a way that made him either comic relief or totally forgettable so fans and the other characters wouldn't suspect him being the traitor. Great for maintaining the the mystery of who the traitor could be but not for establishing the character as a fan favorite. Fans did not actually get to know him like Djinn or Crush.

----------


## Rac7d*

> I'll take that as well. I just feel  that it's  important that he stays.


But if it’s easy as that then his temper tantrum about robin really will be a waste of time

----------


## Rac7d*

Oh and does  kid flash like red arrow

----------


## CPSparkles

What is this about the Supersons coming to CW? I hope not. That would be the worst. HBO and Animated is the best way for DC to do Supersons

----------


## Blue22

I don't think it's a straight up Super Sons show. But because Jon will be featured prominently in the Clark and Lois show, they're apparently looking for someone to play Damian too.

That said if there was a Super Sons show, I'd prefer it be animated too. Though I'm a little biased since that's how I prefer most superhero shows.

----------


## shadow6743

Well the CW actually has done animated shows for that Universe. They did animated show for Vixen that is meant to be in the CW universe. So, Super Sons could be animated.

----------


## Jackalope89

> What is this about the Supersons coming to CW? I hope not. That would be the worst. HBO and Animated is the best way for DC to do Supersons





> I don't think it's a straight up Super Sons show. But because Jon will be featured prominently in the Clark and Lois show, they're apparently looking for someone to play Damian too.
> 
> That said if there was a Super Sons show, I'd prefer it be animated too. Though I'm a little biased since that's how I prefer most superhero shows.





> Well the CW actually has done animated shows for that Universe. They did animated show for Vixen that is meant to be in the CW universe. So, Super Sons could be animated.


Only problem, the animated idea has already been nixed (can't remember if it was DC, or all the way up to WB itself). Don't get me wrong, I would love an animated Super Sons. But I'll see how they do the live action. Who knows, they could go off the rails like LOT is.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Only problem, the animated idea has already been nixed (can't remember if it was DC, or all the way up to WB itself). Don't get me wrong, I would love an animated Super Sons. But I'll see how they do the live action. Who knows, they could go off the rails like LOT is.


Was it ever on the table?

----------


## Jackalope89

> Was it ever on the table?


An animated series was pitched a while back to the heads (maybe of WB). Here's some art from it;



But yeah, it got turned down.

----------


## Rac7d*

> An animated series was pitched a while back to the heads (maybe of WB). Here's some art from it;
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, it got turned down.


But that was a Superman show not a supersons

----------


## CPSparkles

> An animated series was pitched a while back to the heads (maybe of WB). Here's some art from it;
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, it got turned down.


Superman got turned by Dc not Supersons and not by WB and seeing as WB are the ones who fought for Damian when Dc wanted him gone I still have hope.

not to mention that Superman was likely turned down because of Superhero High coming to HbO


Supersons is one of those IP's that you get a lot of fans demanding online but unlike a lot of properties with vocal online support the comics actually sold well and it can be a gateway to young fans something DC/WB are actively chasing

----------


## adrikito

I was expecting the people talking about the TEEN TITANS and suddently this was transformed in one SUPERMAN topic..

 :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## Ansa

Their ow  cartoon would be amazing, but at the moment our best bet for animated Jon and Damian is a future season of Young Justice.

----------


## Blue22

> I was expecting the people talking about the TEEN TITANS and suddently this was transformed in one SUPERMAN topic..


I mean....not only did Damian not do much in that issue but not much at all really happened. We finally saw the other I guess. But we won't know who he is till the next issue.

----------


## Rac7d*

> I mean....not only did Damian not do much in that issue but not much at all really happened. We finally saw the other I guess. But we won't know who he is till the next issue.


The other is leviathan, not worth the build up

----------


## adrikito

> I mean....not only did Damian not do much in that issue but not much at all really happened. We finally saw the other I guess. But we won't know who he is till the next issue.


I am a little surprised to not see the people mentioning their opinions about the OTHER...

One old villain? One someone new like *Arham Knight*(Reveal her identity didn´t help was someone new) related with one old character or villain for example the Other is one TRIGON son..

Or people surprised to see that Round is really in prison.. I thought that we would start the issue with the TT trying to find Crush..


Roundhose redemption planned... Probably save these 3 from the OTHER..

----------


## Rac7d*

> I am a little surprised to not see the people mentioning their opinions about the OTHER...
> 
> One old villain? One someone new(like arham knight related with one old character or villain) For example the Other is one TRIGON son..
> 
> Or people surprised to see that Round is really in prison.. I thought that we would start the issue with the TT trying to find Crush..
> 
> 
> Roundhose redemption planned... Probably save these 3 from the OTHER..


Nothing to talk about he other reveal is stupid, it’s nonone of importance they will de best rotes and nothing will change in the world of DC

We have all
Seen this storyline before, roundhouse is sorry, they are not having it, they get captured , he saves them, they forgive him
Except roundhouse was never made into an audience favorite so his redemption will fell hollow

The only good thing is that Damian will get an opportunity to be forgiven as well, even though I still don’t agree

----------


## shadow6743

Yeah but I said it before Roundhouse can save the other Titans and be forgiven by them. But the one person he is not saving is Djinn and she is the one that truly matters. She is the only one Glass needs to maintain that plotline for. Not to mention Roundhouse put her in a worst situation because now she will have to face her brother. Teen Titans team dynamics change all the time don't worry they will eventually find another reason to hate Roundhouse.

Also, Glass I noticed often plays with the reader's expectations.I mean in the first arcs of his run he presented Djinn as a suspicious character to the point that readers didn't suspect Roundhouse. For all we know Roundhouse will be staying in that prison especially because it looks like Other is one of those villains that likes to talk.

----------


## Blue22

Who didn't suspect Roundhouse? We all knew it wasn't Damian or Wallace, and Glass worked so hard to make the three girls look suspicious, while keeping Billy's origin as vague as possible, that it literally couldn't have been anyone but him. This wasn't Heroes in Crisis levels of a bad mystery but it really was simple. It was always either gonna be Roundhouse or none of them.

So let's hope he actually subverts expectations this time and doesn't have everyone jump on the "You saved us this one time so we forgive you" bandwagon with Billy.

As for the other, I honestly don't even care who he is. The most likely candidate is yet another person from Damian's past to keep reminding us what a bad person he used to be. Either that or someone we haven't seen before, who has no connection to anyone. Making the mystery of his identity all the more contrived.

----------


## shadow6743

> Who didn't suspect Roundhouse? We all knew it wasn't Damian or Wallace, and Glass worked so hard to make the three girls look suspicious, while keeping Billy's origin as vague as possible, that it literally couldn't have been anyone but him. This wasn't Heroes in Crisis levels of a bad mystery but it really was simple. It was always either gonna be Roundhouse or none of them.
> 
> So let's hope he actually subverts expectations this time and doesn't have everyone jump on the "You saved us this one time so we forgive you" bandwagon with Billy.
> 
> As for the other, I honestly don't even care who he is. The most likely candidate is yet another person from Damian's past to keep reminding us what a bad person he used to be. Either that or someone we haven't seen before, who has no connection to anyone. Making the mystery of his identity all the more contrived.


Actually, a lot of people forgot about Roundhouse Glass didn't focus on him so people forgot. Also I don't care that much about the other Titans forgiving Billy. Djinn is the one who he is not saving and the person he hurt the most with his actions. Djinn will probably forgive Damian but will she forgive Roundhouse as easily I don't think so.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Their ow  cartoon would be amazing, but at the moment our best bet for animated Jon and Damian is a future season of Young Justice.


I don’t want it to be like modern CN which is all about small boys 6-11 being annoying and loud but 2008-2010 action faux showmen like

----------


## Ansa

> I don’t want it to be like modern CN which is all about small boys 6-11 being annoying and loud but 2008-2010 action faux showmen like


What Tomasi did really well with Super Sons was appealing to all ages. It was entertaining for younger and older readers alike and I hope a show would try to achieve the same goal.

----------


## Blue22

> I don’t want it to be like modern CN which is all about small boys 6-11 being annoying and loud but 2008-2010 action faux showmen like


YJ did a good job with Shazam and Robin in season 1, and Beast Boy in season 2. All of whom were around the age Damian and Jon would be. I'm sure they'll be fine when/if they show up in future seasons

----------


## CPSparkles

https://tmblr.co/msnIG3MO1j-t5PoGztsQY8w





https://mootljuan.tumblr.com

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian Demon's Head







damian Al Ghul on Tiger




https://twitter.com/gothamtwinks

----------


## adrikito

> Actually, a lot of people forgot about Roundhouse Glass didn't focus on him so people forgot.


I suspected about him since the begin.. Djinn was too obvious and after learn more about Crush I saw that he was not apporting ANYTHING to this story.. 

Or he was the traitor or he was here for nothing(to have a 3rd boy).. During the time that he was dissapeared I thought that he was informing the enemy(THE OTHER) about something.. 

What I was not expecting is that the reason of his betrayal was that someone from the team made him something in the past and that was going to be the reason of his betrayal.

*
ABOUT BATMAN 83.*. Thomas Wayne is another bad grandfather like Ra´s Al Ghul.. Damian and the rest of batfamily are under mind control.. He is using the Pshyco Pirate and Alfred is dead for his fault.. He is one man from another universe who helped Bane here..

----------


## CPSparkles

Anyone know why Dietrich was banned?

----------


## Rac7d*

> YJ did a good job with Shazam and Robin in season 1, and Beast Boy in season 2. All of whom were around the age Damian and Jon would be. I'm sure they'll be fine when/if they show up in future seasons





> What Tomasi did really well with Super Sons was appealing to all ages. It was entertaining for younger and older readers alike and I hope a show would try to achieve the same goal.


Tomasi was perfect he really found the voice of those boys.

Those shows were part of Cn back in 2010-2012  cn Has rebranded itself less action more funny

----------


## Rac7d*

> I suspected about him since the begin.. Djinn was too obvious and after learn more about Crush I saw that he was not apporting ANYTHING to this story.. 
> 
> Or he was the traitor or he was here for nothing(to have a 3rd boy).. During the time that he was dissapeared I thought that he was informing the enemy(THE OTHER) about something.. 
> 
> What I was not expecting is that the reason of his betrayal was that someone from the team made him something in the past and that was going to be the reason of his betrayal.
> 
> *
> ABOUT BATMAN 83.*. Thomas Wayne is another bad grandfather like Ra´s Al Ghul.. Damian and the rest of batfamily are under mind control.. He is using the Pshyco Pirate and Alfred is dead for his fault.. He is one man from another universe who helped Bane here..


Red arrow suspecting her for so long convinced me easy  that it was not her
I suppose all the girls were candidates to be the traitor. But I knew their could be no way for crush once we knew she like djinn 

I never suspected roundhouse becuase I don’t like paying attention to him, remember when they faked out his death and the team moved on liken it was nothing, that’s how much he adds to the team

----------


## shadow6743

> Red arrow suspecting her for so long convinced me easy  that it was not her
> I suppose all the girls were candidates to be the traitor. But I knew their could be no way for crush once we knew she like djinn 
> 
> I never suspected roundhouse becuase I don’t like paying attention to him, remember when they faked out his death and the team moved on liken it was nothing, that’s how much he adds to the team


Yeah, I really trying to figure out if Glass made him uninteresting on purpose or all of his creative energy went into Djinn and Crush. Maybe a bit of both.

----------


## Blue22

I think him being the traitor was his attempt at making Roundhouse interesting but it's just made me want him gone even more lol

----------


## Rac7d*

> I think him being the traitor was his attempt at making Roundhouse interesting but it's just made me want him gone even more lol


I really don't know what to do here, they have unwrapped him , their nothing left to know about him and I just don't care.  I appreciate Glass attempt with him, again, this one of the best linups for a team and I LOVE the diversity but roundhouse would be better off in the animated Teen titans go to me


I still hope Jackson/Kaldur can rejoin the team, we never got enough time with him

----------


## shadow6743

There is just some characters who don't catch on regardless of a writers best efforts. Who knows down the line if the Roundhouse sticks around someone else will give fans a reason to care. I mean I didn't care that much about Booster Gold until Justice League International and his solo series. It only takes one good interpretation to give a character a fan base.

----------


## Rac7d*

> There is just some characters who don't catch on regardless of a writers best efforts. Who knows down the line if the Roundhouse sticks around someone else will give fans a reason to care. I mean I didn't care that much about Booster Gold until Justice League International and his solo series. It only takes one good interpretation to give a character a fan base.


Who was the random kid they added to the new teen titans that everyone hated

----------


## adrikito

> Yeah, I really trying to figure out if Glass made him uninteresting on purpose or all of his creative energy went into Djinn and Crush. Maybe a bit of both.


Because I saw him too focused in Djinn and Crush I continued suspecting from him... 

You made him "die" and return to this team for something.. right? When I saw Damian interrogatin him I confirmed my suspicions and then in the last page of that issue Glass confirmed it.

----------


## Jackalope89

> Who was the random kid they added to the new teen titans that everyone hated


Danny Chase. Went on to become the Phantasm.

----------


## Fergus

What do you guys think of the fans attacking Aidian Gallagher on twitter for asking if he should play Robin? His father has been forced to defend his son over claims of racism and white washing? Which is disgusting.

https://twitter.com/dealmakerx?lang=en

I also noted that the same claims of whitewashing has been following the rumoured CW Supersons casting?

Talia in the CW is played by a Caucasian. Ra's in the Batman movies was played by a Caucasian. I don't recall fans getting so irate.
Surly if Talia is played by a Caucasian then Damian will be played by a Caucasian.

I've also noticed that a lot of anti Damian blogs seem to be championing the no white washing cause. Is this a genuine concern for Damian fans or is this a way for non fans to discourage actors?

----------


## shadow6743

> What do you guys think of the fans attacking Aidian Gallagher on twitter for asking if he should play Robin? His father has been forced to defend his son over claims of racism and white washing? Which is disgusting.
> 
> https://twitter.com/dealmakerx?lang=en
> 
> I also noted that the same claims of whitewashing has been following the rumoured CW Supersons casting?
> 
> Talia in the CW is played by a Caucasian. Ra's in the Batman movies was played by a Caucasian. I don't recall fans getting so irate.
> Surly if Talia is played by a Caucasian then Damian will be played by a Caucasian.
> 
> I've also noticed that a lot of anti Damian blogs seem to be championing the no white washing cause. Is this a genuine concern for Damian fans or is this a way for non fans to discourage actors?


I have always been of the opinion that Damian and Talia if done in live action could be white. I wouldn't mind it those characters both started out as being presented as white. Presenting Damian and Talia as people of color is recent idea. Also, DC Comics doesn't often present Damian as a person of color anyway. Finally to attack a child is disgusting and fans who do such a thing should be ashamed of themselves. It's funny when people are fans of superheroes but fail to live their own lives in ways that express the postive virtues they read about.

----------


## Rac7d*

> I have always been of the opinion that Damian and Talia if done in live action could be white. I wouldn't mind it those characters both started out as being presented as white. Presenting Damian and Talia as people of color is recent idea. Also, DC Comics doesn't often present Damian as a person of color anyway. Finally to attack a child is disgusting and fans who do such a thing should be ashamed of themselves. It's funny when people are fans of superheroes but fail to live their own lives in ways that express the postive virtues they read about.


By the time they will want to cast damian, this guy will be in his 20s so he will never play the role anyway, nothing to worry about

I do agree Damian is not white and was raised in a certain culture and that should be relfected,  then again it would not be incorrect to cast a causcasian actor as damian, as long that it reflected who has raised him

Its definly more of a coversation then the one with Dick who truly is white thru and thru even if he is Romani

----------


## Jackalope89

Just a question; do we even know Talia's ethnic origins? Yes, she's R'as' daughter. But even R'as doesn't seem to have a specified origin.

So, basically, I could lean either way on the two. So long as those playing Damian and Talia reflect the characters' personalities correctly, I'll be fine with them.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Just a question; do we even know Talia's ethnic origins? Yes, she's R'as' daughter. But even R'as doesn't seem to have a specified origin.
> 
> So, basically, I could lean either way on the two. So long as those playing Damian and Talia reflect the characters' personalities correctly, I'll be fine with them.


of mixed Chinese and Arab descent,

----------


## CPSparkles

> Just a question; do we even know Talia's ethnic origins? Yes, she's R'as' daughter. But even R'as doesn't seem to have a specified origin.
> 
> So, basically, I could lean either way on the two.* So long as those playing Damian and Talia reflect the characters' personalities correctly, I'll be fine with them*.


Agree with this.

----------


## Blue22

Even as a POC, myself, I've never had a big issue with white actors playing Damian or Damian being drawn with light skin. In fact, he's often looked better with lighter skin than he has with the *dark* dark browns that a lot of fan artists try to give him to drive home the fact that he's of middle eastern descent.

Damian's father is white and his mother's ethnic background is so vague that the most we know for sure is that she's at least half Middle Eastern (Apparently she's Chinese as well. I don't know for sure). Couple that with the fact that Bruce's genes are so fucking strong that *even his adopted kids look like him*, and you got yourself a character who could literally have just about any skin tone, or other genetic features, and it technically wouldn't be wrong (Personally I've always liked him being a bit darker than the rest of the Batfam, but still having Bruce's blue eyes) so many get so hung up on his mom's side that they forget that he's just as much white as he's...whatever the hell Talia is.

Basically, as long as you got an actor with black hair and facial features so vague he could be more than one ethnicity (which, yes, does describe Aidian Gallagher.I actually didn't know he was white until recently) then I'm okay with you playing Damian. That said, I would prefer they try to be as accurate as possible in their casting, but if you find an actor who just works, looks the part, but just happens to not be Middle Eastern...you won't hear me complain.

----------


## Konja7

> of mixed Chinese and Arab descent,


However, I don't think that is really confirmed. The race of Ra and Talia isn't so clear and their origins are confused. It doesn't help they were drawn many times as white people (although they seem to have another culture).

----------


## Konja7

> Even as a POC, myself, I've never had a big issue with white actors playing Damian or Damian being drawn with light skin. In fact, he's often looked better with lighter skin than he has with the *dark* dark browns that a lot of fan artists try to give him to drive home the fact that he's of middle eastern descent.
> 
> Damian's father is white and his mother's ethnic background is so vague that the most we know for sure is that she's at least half Middle Eastern (Apparently she's Chinese as well. I don't know for sure). Couple that with the fact that Bruce's genes are so fucking strong that *even his adopted kids look like him*, and you got yourself a character who could literally have just about any skin tone, or other genetic features, and it technically wouldn't be wrong (Personally I've always liked him being a bit darker than the rest of the Batfam, but still having Bruce's blue eyes) so many get so hung up on his mom's side that they forget that he's just as much white as he's...whatever the hell Talia is.
> 
> Basically, as long as you got an actor with black hair and facial features so vague he could be more than one ethnicity (which, yes, does describe Aidian Gallagher.I actually didn't know he was white until recently) then I'm okay with you playing Damian. That said, I would prefer they try to be as accurate as possible in their casting, but if you find an actor who just works, looks the part, but just happens to not be Middle Eastern...you won't hear me complain.


Yeah. Fans tend to forget that Bruce's genes are part of Damian too. 

Considering Ra's usually drawn as white even now and Talia isn't precisely constant in his skin tone. It wouldn't be weird Damian has light skin. 


I guess I'm a POC too, although my skin looks white. My father has dark skin (and he has Japanese ancestry from my grandfather), while my mother has white skin. We are from Peru.

----------


## Restingvoice

The people who are arguing for dark skin Damian don't do it because they want to be accurate but because most of the Batfam are light skin. The dark skin ones are Luke and Duke, and before Helena, that's it. So when they see someone who can be dark, like Arab Damian, Romani Dick, or Cuban Selina, they darken them.

The argument also goes back to the origin of Ra's and Talia, not just Damian. DC has characters who are POC even if they are mixed but choose to color them light instead of the dark when most characters in comics are already light. So they want the ones who are not white to be dark.

----------


## CPSparkles

I wasn't aware. Damian is in the Harley Quinn series voiced by Jacob Tremblay

----------


## CPSparkles

> The people who are arguing for dark skin Damian don't do it because they want to be accurate but because most of the Batfam are light skin. The dark skin ones are Luke and Duke, and before Helena, that's it. So when they see someone who can be dark, like Arab Damian, Romani Dick, or Cuban Selina, they darken them.
> 
> The argument also goes back to the origin of Ra's and Talia, not just Damian. DC has characters who are POC even if they are mixed but choose to color them light instead of the dark when most characters in comics are already light. So they want the ones who are not white to be dark.


The problem I have is that these same people kept quite when an Irish Canadian was cast as Talia in the CW but as soon as rumours about Damian surface they get very vocal and abusive.

as was said earlier Damian starts with talia. That is where we start campagin or pressuring dc. Dc isn't going to cast a poc as the bio kid for two white people.

Representation is important but when you protest one casting and not another then that's not genuine.

I would rather a live action Damian role goes to an actor that matches he's comic heritage but I'm also aware that that specific pool of talent is pretty limited so I'm willing to settle.

I'm not going to call others and Dc disgusting or racist because they are working with they have nor is it right to pick on a young actor just because he liked a fan cast that some Damian fans sent to him.

On his fathers twitter the most hateful and vocal didn't have anything on their past history to suggest they were Damian fans [I checked a few] That is worrying.

----------


## Restingvoice

> The problem I have is that these same people kept quite when an Irish Canadian was cast as Talia in the CW but as soon as rumours about Damian surface they get very vocal and abusive.
> 
> as was said earlier Damian starts with talia. That is where we start campagin or pressuring dc. Dc isn't going to cast a poc as the bio kid for two white people.
> 
> Representation is important but when you protest one casting and not another then that's not genuine.
> 
> I would rather a live action Damian role goes to an actor that matches he's comic heritage but I'm also aware that that specific pool of talent is pretty limited so I'm willing to settle.
> 
> I'm not going to call others and Dc disgusting or racist because they are working with they have nor is it right to pick on a young actor just because he liked a fan cast that some Damian fans sent to him.
> ...


People did protest about Talia. Both the CW and back when TDKR first announced Marion Cottilard. It's been a while though so I haven't seen it as often anymore

but yeah, I remember the people who protest CW Talia wasn't as many as the one speaking about Damian or Marion Cotillard. I think it's because the number of Talia fans aren't as many compared to Damian, most likely because of Morrison's Talia being the most well known these days. There's still a lot of Damian fans who only knew the Morrison version of Talia so they hate the character and don't care about her as much.

----------


## Rac7d*

> The people who are arguing for dark skin Damian don't do it because they want to be accurate but because most of the Batfam are light skin. The dark skin ones are Luke and Duke, and before Helena, that's it. So when they see someone who can be dark, like Arab Damian, Romani Dick, or Cuban Selina, they darken them.
> 
> The argument also goes back to the origin of Ra's and Talia, not just Damian. DC has characters who are POC even if they are mixed but choose to color them light instead of the dark when most characters in comics are already light. So they want the ones who are not white to be dark.


Dick was white for 40 years before that retcon

----------


## CPSparkles

> People did protest about Talia. Both the CW and back when TDKR first announced Marion Cottilard. It's been a while though so I haven't seen it as often anymore
> 
> but yeah, I remember the people who protest CW Talia wasn't as many as the one speaking about Damian or Marion Cotillard. I think it's because the number of Talia fans aren't as many compared to Damian, most likely because of Morrison's Talia being the most well known these days. There's still a lot of Damian fans who only knew the Morrison version of Talia so they hate the character and don't care about her as much.


I wasn't aware that fans protested Talia and Ra's casting my mistake. Damian fan's regardless of their feelings on Talia ought to realise that the Damian they get depends on Talia's casting. Representation doesn't just apply to characters we like.

When i saw they protests to the rumoured CW Damian casting the 1st thing I did was look up who plays Talia before I deciding whether I needed to polish my pitchfork.

The child depends on the parents. It's frustrating that none of these protesting that particular rumour never even considered that or just don't care. When I tried to explain that might be the case I got called a racist. Since I'm not a POC I don't feel confident or qualified to debate with them further so I'm just done with some fans on social media.

----------


## Blue22

> I would rather a live action Damian role goes to an actor that matches he's comic heritage but I'm also aware that that specific pool of talent is pretty limited so I'm willing to settle.
> 
> I'm not going to call others and Dc disgusting or racist because they are working with they have nor is it right to pick on a young actor just because he liked a fan cast that some Damian fans sent to him.


This. All of this. I love representation. I love the fact that Hollywood is taking more steps to assure that people like me, as well as others, are given more prominent roles in the media. But for a character like Damian, who is WAY more mixed than just "50% this and 50% that", you're gonna have a REALLY hard time finding someone who both fits that description and is a talented enough actor to pull off the role (no lie, playing a convincing Damian is probably the ultimate challenge for ANY child actor). So sometimes you will have to settle for someone who may not fit the ethnic description but does fit the physical one. 

Where was the mass fandom outcry when Storm had TWO live action actresses who weren't Kenyan (added bonus. They're both half white)? Barely anywhere, right? Because both actresses still looked the part (hell nobody even minded that Alexandra Shipp played Aaliyah...well...they did but not because of her race). How about the half-Mexican Jessica Alba playing the white Susan Storm? Or Elizabeth Olsen playing the Eastern European Scarlet Witch (she even got the accent)? Or when they cast a black dude from South Carolina instead of a Native African to play Black Panther (and as a black guy, I can tell you: Yes. There is a difference between being African American and being African)? Fandoms really like to cherry-pick when not being as authentic as possible is okay.

----------


## Konja7

> I wasn't aware that fans protested Talia and Ra's casting my mistake. Damian fan's regardless of their feelings on Talia ought to realise that the Damian they get depends on Talia's casting. Representation doesn't just apply to characters we like.
> 
> When i saw they protests to the rumoured CW Damian casting the 1st thing I did was look up who plays Talia before I deciding whether I needed to polish my pitchfork.
> 
> The child depends on the parents. It's frustrating that none of these protesting that particular rumour never even considered that or just don't care. When I tried to explain that might be the case I got called a racist. Since I'm not a POC I don't feel confident or qualified to debate with them further so I'm just done with some fans on social media.


I guess they never though Damian was a real possibility in CW. So, they've never cared enough about Talia. 

However, you are right that representation doesn't apply just to characters we like. Talia is Damian's mother, so Damian's race will be related to her.

----------


## Restingvoice

> Dick was white for 40 years before that retcon


Yeah, and Ra's and Talia were light skin until recently. That's why I said it's not about being accurate.

----------


## Konja7

> Yeah, and Ra's and Talia were light skin until recently. That's why I said it's not about being accurate.


That's true. This isn't about accurate to the past. 

Fans want more representation of other races, then they will take advantage of any opportunity to demand this. 

This could be a change of race for Dick after 40 years. Or that Talia and Ra's are recently being represented with darker skin (although it's still common to seem them with light skin).

----------


## Fergus

> I wasn't aware. Damian is in the Harley Quinn series voiced by Jacob Tremblay


Yes he's supposed to be a foil for harley. Other members of the family will also be popping up. The producers were surprised that they were allowed to use whoever they wanted. They kept expecting to be vetoed on some but nope.

Also they were given free rein to do whatever with/to Damian. The only rule was don't kill him.
Apparently they majorly disrespect him in one episode according to Grace Randolph who reviewed the entire 1st season. She is a huge Damian fan and she said it disrespectful but it works and she's not upset.

They do the same with other heroes as well.

Schumacher described Damian's character as a pretentious adorable kid playing at crime fighting not a superhero.

----------


## Fergus

I pretty much agree that correct and diverse representation is crucial. my kids are mixed and I can remember my daughter saying stuff like, "she has hair like me" or "she's brown like me" when she was younger which always made her light up.

Media needs to reflect the world viewing and Companies have to do whatever they can to ensure that the few characters of colour from the source aren't whitewashed or altered in other ways.


They have to do all they can. In some cases where the talent available is limited [capable kid actors of particular ethnicity] then I don't see the problem in casting the next best thing/closest thing to the source.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Yeah, and Ra's and Talia were light skin until recently. That's why I said it's not about being accurate.


But for them that racial slide work well, Since a white man in charge of legion of assasin that usual take after eastern culture might not be perceived so well going forward.

----------


## OpaqueGiraffe17

In the recent short lived Swamp thing series there was this one supporting character who was black/biracial but his biological parents were both clearly white. I’m not a doctor but I don’t think genes work that way. So it made the plot twist (the reveal of who his dad was) weird and distracting. I’m not pro-white washing or whatever but whatever they might be doing with Damian should make sense to what Bruce Wayne and Talia Al Ghul look like in the Arrowverse.

----------


## CPSparkles

> In the recent short lived Swamp thing series there was this one supporting character who was black/biracial but his biological parents were both clearly white. Im not a doctor but I dont think genes work that way. So it made the plot twist (the reveal of who his dad was) weird and distracting. Im not pro-white washing or whatever but whatever they might be doing with Damian should make sense to what Bruce Wayne and Talia Al Ghul look like in the Arrowverse.


This. I mean it seems pretty striaght forward but I will admit that @ Resting voice had a point. CW had zero plans for Damian, [likely still don't] when they cast Talia.

I just hope when/if the time comes for a live action Damian it all goes without drama.

Sadly I feel that for young Aidan it's now a case of 'the Harry Styles'.

Harry was short listed to take the role of the Prince in the live action Little Mermaid. While contract negotiations were going on the news was leaked on social media. The backlash and negativity directed at him/the casting lead to him pulling out of the deal.

Fans just made all discussion surrounding the casting too toxic.

----------


## Restingvoice

> But for them that racial slide work well, Since a white man in charge of legion of assasin that usual take after eastern culture might not be perceived so well going forward.


Yeah, it's like Mandarin in Iron Man 3. They change it because he started as an old yellow peril villain. Ra's and Talia aren't as obvious so post 9/11 I can see why Nolan decided not to go with Arabic Terrorist, but people now are more aware than a decade ago, so them may think it's okay now to do it because people know that not all Arab/Muslim are terrorist. Gotham Ra's is Arab and people love it.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Yes he's supposed to be a foil for harley. Other members of the family will also be popping up. The producers were surprised that they were allowed to use whoever they wanted. They kept expecting to be vetoed on some but nope.
> 
> Also they were given free rein to do whatever with/to Damian. The only rule was don't kill him.
> Apparently they majorly disrespect him in one episode according to Grace Randolph who reviewed the entire 1st season. She is a huge Damian fan and she said it disrespectful but it works and she's not upset.
> 
> They do the same with other heroes as well.
> 
> Schumacher described Damian's character as a pretentious adorable kid playing at crime fighting not a superhero.


I'm glad that they get to play with the Batfamily. I hope we get EVERYONE at some point.

Curious at what the disrespect to Damian is. Could it be the cutesy? A review called him a nugget of cuteness and another precious which isn't Damian but at least they got pretentious right.

----------


## Rac7d*

> I'm glad that they get to play with the Batfamily. I hope we get EVERYONE at some point.
> 
> Curious at what the disrespect to Damian is. Could it be the cutesy? A review called him a nugget of cuteness and another precious which isn't Damian but at least they got pretentious right.


You know his bratty animated self, without the chracter development we have had in the last 5 years

----------


## CPSparkles

> You know his bratty animated self, without the chracter development we have had in the last 5 years


No this Damian is a adorable and pretentious. A child playing at fighting villains. Animated Damian started as Batman and son Damian. Hardcore.

This Harley version sounds a lot like lil'Gotham Damian which if it is the case then I'm down for it.

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian and Timmy





https://twitter.com/Hellredsky








https://twitter.com/PotatoGrayson

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/buttermilkbaker






https://twitter.com/andrebellusci




https://twitter.com/kaokaocin

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/Local_Freak_x



Supersons




https://twitter.com/yosuga0101


With Tim




https://twitter.com/airair_ii

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/airair_ii

----------


## Blue22

> 


Oh they definitely got the houses mixed up. Damian's a Slytherin, yes, but Tim is definitely a Ravenclaw and Jason's a Gryffindor. I could see Dick in Gryffindor but for the sake of having a Robin for each house, he's the one most likely to be in Hufflepuff 
[/Potternerd]

----------


## Rac7d*

> Oh they definitely got the houses mixed up. Damian's a Slytherin, yes, but Tim is definitely a Ravenclaw and Jason's a Gryffindor. I could see Dick in Gryffindor but for the sake of having a Robin for each house, he's the one most likely to be in Hufflepuff 
> [/Potternerd]


Jason is a murderer

----------


## Blue22

> Jason is a murderer


Yes...Yes he is...but what's that have to do with anything? The only house who hasn't ever produced a Dark Wizard is Hufflepuff

----------


## shadow6743

Question? When do we stop considering a character a murder? 

Because I still remember Damian beheading a thief when he was 10. Also, he killed Nobody in Batman and Robin. I love the character obviously but how long does a character have to go without killing someone before that label is removed? Also, who did Jason kill recently? Because if we are going back to Under the Red Hood days Damian is a murderer too. Also, Wonder Woman if we are counting Maxwell Lord.

----------


## Digifiend

Batkid and Superboy return in September with the third Super Sons graphic novel.
https://www.bleedingcool.com/2019/11...ape-to-landis/

----------


## Blue22

> Question? When do we stop considering a character a murder? 
> 
> Because I still remember Damian beheading a thief when he was 10. Also, he killed Nobody in Batman and Robin. I love the character obviously but how long does a character have to go without killing someone before that label is removed? Also, who did Jason kill recently? Because if we are going back to Under the Red Hood days Damian is a murderer too. Also, Wonder Woman if we are counting Maxwell Lord.


Simple. They're all murderers xD

Whether or not you think they've redeemed themselves is up to you but it is what it is. Shit, Damian had a whole mini series about making up for his murders.

Granted, in Wonder Woman's case she was well beyond justified and the unfair treatment she received because of it is still absolutely baffling.




> Batkid and Superboy return in September with the third Super Sons graphic novel.
> https://www.bleedingcool.com/2019/11...ape-to-landis/


Oh joy...more Ian

----------


## Restingvoice

> Question? When do we stop considering a character a murder? 
> 
> Because I still remember Damian beheading a thief when he was 10. Also, he killed Nobody in Batman and Robin. I love the character obviously but how long does a character have to go without killing someone before that label is removed? Also, who did Jason kill recently? Because if we are going back to Under the Red Hood days Damian is a murderer too. Also, Wonder Woman if we are counting Maxwell Lord.


I stopped when they genuinely stopped.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Yes...Yes he is...but what's that have to do with anything? The only house who hasn't ever produced a Dark Wizard is Hufflepuff


His mind was a mess for quite some time
I don’t think he would be selected in griffindor

----------


## Blue22

That doesn't mean he'd be in Slytherin either. Despite Rowling doing a VERY bad job making that distinction in the books, Slytherin wasn't just the house where everyone dumped all their villains and mental patients.  Much like how Hufflepuff wasn't just the reject house (though the jokes never get old XD)

It was the house for those who were cunning, shrewd, ambitious, and whose bloodlines were pure. Jason doesn't really embody any of the standard traits for Slytherins. And given his status as an unwanted street urchin, before he was found by Bruce, I doubt he'd have any "blood purity" to secure him a spot there like it did for other Slytherin students who didn't fit the criteria *cough*CrabbeAndGoyle*cough*

Now Gryffindor on the other hand: 




> The Gryffindor house emphasises the traits of courage as well as "*daring*, *nerve*, and chivalry," and thus its members are generally regarded as *brave*, though sometimes to the point of *recklessness*. Some Gryffindors have also been noted to be *short-tempered*.
> 
> Severus Snape considered many Gryffindors to be self-righteous and arrogant, with *no regard for rules*


Most, not all, of these traits fit Jason a lot more than the Slytherin traits. I'd say a lot of them fit Damian too but his personality and familial status on both of his parents' sides would probably land him in Slytherin.

Now the real challenge is what house Bruce would be in? Because I can see an argument for him being in all of them but Hufflepuff.

----------


## Jackalope89

> Batkid and Superboy return in September with the third Super Sons graphic novel.
> https://www.bleedingcool.com/2019/11...ape-to-landis/


This is not the Super Sons I wanted. Its as bad as what Bendis calls his "Super Sons" in its own way.

----------


## adrikito

If we talk about Harry Potter.. PETER PETTIGREW was in GRIFFINDOR and was one COWARD and a TRAITOR..

Jason fits in Griffindor more than Pettigrew.. or maybe Huppelpuf(for the people who works hard like him as kid to survive)

Dick fits in GRIFFINDOR and Damian in Slytherin.. Is son of 2 rich persons and his attitude.. Despite with 11 years(harry 1st year in howard) maybe he was starting to be one good option to Griffindor too..

Yes. Tim in Ravenclaw


WHAT IS THIS? One 3rd SS with Ian?  :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/andie_t

----------


## Rac7d*

> https://twitter.com/andie_t


 Now thats a Hero right their

----------


## Ansa

> https://twitter.com/andie_t


That looks really cool!

----------


## Rac7d*

Casting Call for Roles in “Superman and Lois” TV Series
2 hr. ago

Rapaport Casting has issued an Open Casting Call for two roles required for the upcoming “Superman & Lois” TV series.

The announcement was issued over the weekend that Warner Bros./CW Network were seeking young teen actors to audition for series regular roles in the upcoming pilot.

The two roles are described as:

[MATTHEW] – Male, 13 to 16-years old to play 14-year old Caucasian, well on his way to becoming a physical specimen. Clean cut, modest and kind-hearted, with an aw-shucks attitude that somehow doesn’t seem dated. A three-sport athlete who’s already garnering attention from college and pro scouts.

[ETHAN] – Male, 13 to 16-years old to play 14-year old Caucasian, a young Leonardo DiCaprio who has an inherent darkness to him. Ethan’s wildly intelligent, but his mercurial temperament and social anxiety limits his interactions with people, and consequently, he spends most of his free time playing video games.


“Superman and Lois” will reportedly focus on the pressures Lois and Clark face in balancing their professional lives, superhero responsibilities, and the complexities of raising a child. That child will be introduced in the upcoming Crisis on Infinite Earths crossover, a twist that also explains why the couple have been spending so much time off-world in recent seasons of “Supergirl”.

Produced by Berlanti Productions and Warner Bros. Television, “Superman & Lois” is being written and executive produced by Todd Helbing, former showrunner of “The Flash”. Greg Berlanti, Sarah Schechter, and Geoff Johns will also executive produce the series.

This is why I dont want teenagers

That casting call describes Archie Andrews and Jughead Jones on the CW 

Just do the hardy boys with two sexy young adults and call it a day , turn Superboys into a animesque action carton

----------


## Blue22

Yeeeeah I'm not liking either of those descriptions....And they are looking exclusively for white boys to play Damian. That's gonna be a thing XD

----------


## Fergus

> Yeeeeah I'm not liking either of those descriptions....And they are looking exclusively for white boys to play Damian. That's gonna be a thing XD


Well yes since Talia is played by a white actress in that verse. Although batman on the show could be Chinese/Arabian in which case totally bogus for them to be exclusively looking for white boys for the role.


We just went over this on the last page of this thread. This must be an automatic response every time the issue of live action Damian and white actors is brought up. Fans criticise it no matter how logical, innocent and things already set up in the verse dictate it.

Any way I hope this isn't true. All the negativity that pops up every time the idea of Damian coming to live action has put me off live action Damian.

I'm not a fan of a lot of the CW shows and Supersons works best as a cartoon.

Animation bypasses all this whitewashing drama.

Look at Damian in the Harley Show. Nothing but positive discussions and rave reviews. More of Animation please DC especially for Supersons.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Well yes since Talia is played by a white actress in that verse. Although batman on the show could be Chinese/Arabian in which case totally bogus for them to be exclusively looking for white boys for the role.
> 
> 
> We just went over this on the last page of this thread. This must be an automatic response every time the issue of live action Damian and white actors is brought up. Fans criticise it no matter how logical, innocent and things already set up in the verse dictate it.


I think teenagers is a mistake I don’t want super riverdale
Family guy literally just made fun of that

----------


## Blue22

> Well yes since Talia is played by a white actress in that verse. Although batman on the show could be Chinese/Arabian in which case totally bogus for them to be exclusively looking for white boys for the role.
> 
> 
> We just went over this on the last page of this thread. This must be an automatic response every time the issue of live action Damian and white actors is brought up. Fans criticise it no matter how logical, innocent and things already set up in the verse dictate it.
> 
> Any way I hope this isn't true. All the negativity that pops up every time the idea of Damian coming to live action has put me off live action Damian.
> 
> I'm not a fan of a lot of the CW shows and Supersons works best as a cartoon.
> 
> ...


Like I said when we talked about it before. As long as the actor can at least pass for not completely white, I don't care if they actually are white. But to outright say that you're specifically looking for white actors...that is...still a bit bothersome. Shit, Arrowverse Talia is white but, to me, she looks just ambiguous enough to give it a pass and to get a way with a more ethnic looking Damian. But that's just me, I guess XD

----------


## Ansa

20191126_141158.jpg
Was that the last proper conversation Alfred and Damian had in a comic before Alfred died or did we get anything else after that?

----------


## Fergus

> 20191126_141158.jpg
> Was that the last proper conversation Alfred and Damian had in a comic before Alfred died or did we get anything else after that?


That was a proper conversation? 

Sounds more like demented Alfred telling us lies again B***h we just saw you torturing a crying Penguin in Damian's dad's secret prison.  Damian isn't like his dad just like Bruce has never had any emotion or smiled since he was 10. 

What ever you say Alfred.

As far as I'm concerned this wasn't a proper conversation. This was Alfred trying to manipulate a young kid while projecting his  and Bruce's actions onto the kid.

----------


## Fergus

I hope we don't get any bullshit emotional crap like Damian grieving for dear Old Alfred. I don't want  to see that.

Alfred was an enbler who doesn't give a f*8k about Damian or any of the Batkids. if he did Bruce wouldn't be beating the crap out of jason every chance he gets while Alfred says peep.

If he cared Bruce wouldn't be forcing Jason to recall his death and how how he came back because he wants his 'son'  to  grow  up and get away with it.

If he did he wouldn't actively push for young untrained kids to endanger themselves or be endangered. From Tim Drake to that poor dead kid in Robin War.

If Alfred cared even a little for Damian this wouldn't happen

----------


## Fergus

This was Alfred's doing. Cold  and Callous

fandom like's to pretend that he's some untouchable tower  of good but he isn't. I will go as far as to say that Alfred is just as dubious as bats and some of the baddies they fight. he is selfish, manipulative and will gladly sacrifice anyone [even minors] to achieve what he personally desires.

I hope he stays dead for a very longtime. I hope the writers don't address Damian's feelings  on his passing just like they didn't address Damian's feeling's on being forced to wonder the world alone because Alfred pushed him  out of his father's life

----------


## Blue22

God. I forgot about the time Alfred talked a ten year old child into staying away from his own father. I always knew he was secretly a piece of shit because of the shade he used to throw at Jason, but man. That is fucked up. Just like his assertion in the most recent Batman title that he's never seen Bruce happy until Selina came along. Such bullshit. 

Conspiracy theory time: Alfred doesn't give a fuck about the family and secretly wants them all to go away. He only cares about Bruce's satisfaction and somehow views the Batfam as a hindrance to that, while Selina somehow gets a pass.

In fact...can we explore that, please? DC is so desperate for hot takes and redefining characters, these days. Let's do that for Alfred. Bruce gets called to the carpet for his behavior all the time but has anyone ever chewed Alfred out?

That said...he may not deserve it but I do wanna see Damian and the rest of the family grieve for him. He's treated some of them just as badly as Bruce has but at the end of the day, they all love him dearly. I don't want his death to be swept under the rug like Dick's amnesia was. I wanna see them care that he's gone.

----------


## Ansa

"Proper" as in they are actually talking with each other and not just both standing in the same room and saying something.

----------


## Fergus

> Like I said when we talked about it before. As long as the actor can at least pass for not completely white, I don't care if they actually are white. *But to outright say that you're specifically looking for white actors...that is...still a bit bothersome*. Shit, Arrowverse Talia is white but, to me, she looks just ambiguous enough to give it a pass and to get a way with a more ethnic looking Damian. But that's just me, I guess XD


That does limit the selection. There are mixed kids who pass.

It should have been an open casting.

----------


## Fergus

> God. I forgot about the time Alfred talked a ten year old child into staying away from his own father. I always knew he was secretly a piece of shit because of the shade he used to throw at Jason, but man. That is fucked up. Just like his assertion in the most recent Batman title that he's never seen Bruce happy until Selina came along. Such bullshit. 
> 
> Conspiracy theory time: Alfred doesn't give a fuck about the family and secretly wants them all to go away. He only cares about Bruce's satisfaction and somehow views the Batfam as a hindrance to that, while Selina somehow gets a pass.
> 
> In fact...can we explore that, please? DC is so desperate for hot takes and redefining characters, these days. Let's do that for Alfred. Bruce gets called to the carpet for his behavior all the time but has anyone ever chewed Alfred out?
> 
> That said...he may not deserve it but I do wanna see Damian and the rest of the family grieve for him. He's treated some of them just as badly as Bruce has but at the end of the day, they all love him dearly. I don't want his death to be swept under the rug like Dick's amnesia was. I wanna see them care that he's gone.


Alfred is problematic. For the story of batman to work he has to be a bad guardian who does little to parent and is more like the adult who buys kids beer.

An adult just for adult purposes who fails at all things adult.

I would welcome a series that put him under the micro-scope and showed readers more of Bruce's formative years and shed more light on Alfred's POV/thoughts on a lot of the dubious elements of Batman. His Mission, His ethics and the Robin Concept.

Alfred choosing to not tell Bruce about his other life during Synders' run shows that he will willingly damn everyone of the 'kids/family' if he believes it'll make Bruce happy.

Bruce's happiness is more important that the batfamily. However his idea of what happiness for Bruce is or what is in Bruce's best interests is questionable.

Is Batman in Bruce's best interest? Did Alfred even attempt at giving Bruce a 'normal' life? Did he ever attempt to talk Bruce out of making young orphans part of his mission? 

Is what's in Bruce's best interest a partner who sneaks out from the marital bed that she shares with a man who has dedicated his life to crime fighting to commit crimes? 

Alfred was the one who made the move to replace Jason by giving Tim a Robin outfit when Bruce turned him down. Alfred must have known that Bruce was grieving for a lost child and that Tim had zero experience. he went ahead and brought him in. taking the easy way out. [A lot of Alfred is taking the easy way out]

You lost your young son and I see you are trying to deal with it the correct way by grieving and letting your emotions run the natural course. F**k that here's a new boy to distract you. Sure he's not Jason and we can only have him P/T but it's like the thing you lost.

Alfred started the We are Robin moment.

Alfred condones a lot of the bad that batman does but we never get any follow up. He also uses guns. 

There's a lot about the character I want to see explored. He is far from the Paragon that fandom holds him up as.

----------


## Restingvoice

> Alfred is problematic. For the story of batman to work he has to be a bad guardian who does little to parent and is more like the adult who buys kids beer.
> 
> An adult just for adult purposes who fails at all things adult.
> 
> I would welcome a series that put him under the micro-scope and showed readers more of Bruce's formative years and shed more light on Alfred's POV/thoughts on a lot of the dubious elements of Batman. His Mission, His ethics and the Robin Concept.


Alfred being a bad father _was_ a storytelling element. I forgot the book, but when Bruce first lost his parents, he was silent. He was in full professional butler mode, where he couldn't or don't want to talk with Bruce about his feelings, so flash forward to today, where he already realized his mistake, he can talk and console Robin, I think it was Dick. 

Unfortunately, that's the only story I know that deliberately presents Alfred like that, where the writers are aware that Alfred makes mistakes.

Another thing I like to point out that almost all of Alfred's mistakes can simply be attributed to the fact that he's not their father, but a butler, a worker. So he doesn't view himself worthy to speak over the boss. He can snark, but not directly speak or act against Bruce's decision, because he's still an employee and a professional one at that. 

Problem is after all these years, pretty much everyone realizes that Alfred _is_ a father figure to Bruce, so current writers decide to put him on a pedestal. That's the mistake. 

As much as Alfred is viewed as a father figure by us and by the family, Alfred himself shouldn't view himself like that. He should have that feeling that he's stepping over the line if he starts casually including himself as a part of the family. 

It really makes me uncomfortable when I see Snyder or King write him calling Bruce his son in his letter and diary, even if all the family including Alfred feels that way. It's one thing if it's something unsaid, it's another when Alfred himself says it.  It feels arrogant, possessive, and overstepping boundaries. I feel Alfred being the professional that he is, is more self-aware than that.

----------


## OpaqueGiraffe17

> Alfred being a bad father _was_ a storytelling element. I forgot the book, but when Bruce first lost his parents, he was silent. He was in full professional butler mode, where he couldn't or don't want to talk with Bruce about his feelings, so flash forward to today, where he already realized his mistake, he can talk and console Robin, I think it was Dick. 
> 
> Unfortunately, that's the only story I know that deliberately presents Alfred like that, where the writers are aware that Alfred makes mistakes.
> 
> Another thing I like to point out that almost all of Alfred's mistakes can simply be attributed to the fact that he's not their father, but a butler, a worker. So he doesn't view himself worthy to speak over the boss. He can snark, but not directly speak or act against Bruce's decision, because he's still an employee and a professional one at that. 
> 
> Problem is after all these years, pretty much everyone realizes that Alfred _is_ a father figure to Bruce, so current writers decide to put him on a pedestal. That's the mistake. 
> 
> As much as Alfred is viewed as a father figure by us and by the family, Alfred himself shouldn't view himself like that. He should have that feeling that he's stepping over the line if he starts casually including himself as a part of the family. 
> ...


I think the story you are thinking about is Dark Victory. And I agree, I think it’s interesting and worth exploring that Alfred may very well be partially responsible for Bruce turning into the emotionally distant and self-destructive man who fights crime in a batsuit. Alfred wasn’t ready to be a father when the Wayne’s were murdered, maybe by the time he grew into the role, the damage was done. Not sure what the deal was with him and Julia, but my understanding was he dropped the ball there too. Personally I like the idea that he does better with the Robins than he was with young Bruce. Not a fan of what he did with Damian. But even so, he shouldn’t be a paragon, like how many writers go about it. Like you said, I don’t think he should be entirely comfortable with the role.

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/thebernardchang





https://twitter.com/glitter_dc

----------


## CPSparkles

BatFamily CosPlayers Lunchtime



https://twitter.com/newton_0524

----------


## CPSparkles

I feel that much like Bruce with Dick and Dick with Damian whether or not Alfred was ready or wanted to be a parent he became that. Someone had to be given legal responsibility for Bruce.

Bruce's training and journey to become Batman didn't pay for itself. Alfred must have become Bruce's Guardian. Alfred is responsible for who Bruce became and he seems to be doing worse with Bruce's kids. 

Has Alfred really improved over the years? I don't think so. Bruce wasn't out on the streets as a minor but the Robins are. Bruce had far more training before hitting the streets but the Robins at times are sent out there unprepared. 

I think Alfred is better at looking after Bruce's interest and protecting him not so much the Robins. I don't know how Alfred feels about the Robins. The writing is inconsistent.

Alfred isn't a paragon but fans have different rules for different characters for example if Damian shoots Black mask = Evil, villain.
Jason shoots Penguin = anti hero does what Batman can't.

Bruce punches Tim = uproar and pitch forks
Bruce punches Jason = murmur

Jason tries to kill Tim = tumble weed ... nothing lets move on
Damian tries to kill Tim = burn him even today on reddit there's a post... burn him

Fandom has a place and levels of pass for all characters. Alfred is one of those that fans and creators don't like calling out. They are happy to forget.

It's just one of those things.

I hope we get to see the family react to his passing. The reaction to Dick getting shot was late but I welcomed it a lot.

I burned when we didn't see Damian's reaction to Dick dying in the new 52 or more when Tim was believed dead.

----------


## Ansa

Regardless of how good/bad Alfred truly was, I think we can all agree he was one of the few people Damian truly loved. If that was earned...that's another question. Damian cared about him and had to watch him die, and Damian already lost Dick to amnesia and Jon (to Bendis nonsense) to the future. Bruce is neglectful if he's not written by Tomasi and even there Bruce isn't exactly a dream of a parent all the time.
I hope dc will aknowledge what Damian has lost and that Bruce needs to step up his parent game. I'm tired of Bruce getting a free-pass for every crap because he's Batman and the center of the universe. It shouldn't just be him who gets to grieve for his loss.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Regardless of how good/bad Alfred truly was, I think we can all agree he was one of the few people Damian truly loved. If that was earned...that's another question. Damian cared about him and had to watch him die, and Damian already lost Dick to amnesia and Jon (to Bendis nonsense) to the future. Bruce is neglectful if he's not written by Tomasi and even there Bruce isn't exactly a dream of a parent all the time.
> I hope dc will aknowledge what Damian has lost and that Bruce needs to step up his parent game. I'm tired of Bruce getting a free-pass for every crap because he's Batman and the center of the universe. It shouldn't just be him who gets to grieve for his loss.


Unlikely that Bruce will step up his parenting game. DC has zero interest in that. 

DC couldn't even get behind Clark being a parent. Clark whose verse is 1000 times more wholesome and apple pie than Batman's. Tomasi said he had to fight for every family story he told.

He was told that fans want villains and fights from comics not country fairs and family time

DC isn't about to let Bruce start doing hands on parenting. They want to eat their cake and have it. Heck the distanced Robin from Batman back in the 90's. That's how much they like solo batman

It would be nice if someone covered the effect on the family besides Bruce but I'd rather get a story acknowledging what Damian has lost in Dick Grayson. At least there he's lost something.

Alfred didn't really impact Damian's life positively in a significant way. 

On the subject of truly loves I believe Damian's love for Alfred are pretty much on the same level as Ra's.

I hope we see something but since Tynion is doing the Batman I'm willing to bet that nope we won't but we might get how it impacts Tim.

Bruce will get to grieve since it's his book. Damian doesn't have a solo so again even more reasons why I doubt we'll get to see him grieve.

----------


## Ansa

> Unlikely that Bruce will step up his parenting game. DC has zero interest in that. 
> 
> DC couldn't even get behind Clark being a parent. Clark whose verse is 1000 times more wholesome and apple pie than Batman's. Tomasi said he had to fight for every family story he told.
> 
> He was told that fans want villains and fights from comics not country fairs and family time
> 
> DC isn't about to let Bruce start doing hands on parenting. They want to eat their cake and have it. Heck the distanced Robin from Batman back in the 90's. That's how much they like solo batman
> 
> It would be nice if someone covered the effect on the family besides Bruce but I'd rather get a story acknowledging what Damian has lost in Dick Grayson. At least there he's lost something.
> ...


I'm pretty sure Damian loves Alfred a lot more than Ra's. Alfred was the only one who gave him something nice for his birthday, a cake, while Ra's sent him a dead bird and a death threat. Alfred was the one who gave him Alfred the cat. Alfred was the one who takes care of Damian's animals when he's gone and he's grateful for that. Alfred was devastated when Damian died, so much that even Bruce got out of his own ass for a few minutes and aknowledged that he wasn't the only one who lost a son. Alfred and Damian both care for each other. I agree that Alfred tends to put Bruce before everything, but that doesn't mean the others mean nothing to him.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I'm pretty sure Damian loves Alfred a lot more than Ra's. Alfred was the only one who gave him something nice for his birthday, a cake, while Ra's sent him a dead bird and a death threat. Alfred was the one who gave him Alfred the cat. Alfred was the one who takes care of Damian's animals when he's gone and he's grateful for that. Alfred was devastated when Damian died, so much that even Bruce got out of his own ass for a few minutes and aknowledged that he wasn't the only one who lost a son. Alfred and Damian both care for each other. I agree that Alfred tends to put Bruce before everything, but that doesn't mean the others mean nothing to him.


He literally banished Damian from a father he was just getting to know. A 10 year old who had just returned from death and who we saw was still having nightmares of what happened when he died.

That's on par with Talia who also kept him from his father except Talia offered him a chance to change the situation.

Alfred made it clear that Bruce was better off without Damian. That his life was better/happier if he didn't know Damian. That is so many levels of messed up no amount of cake can ever make that better. Damian having to watch Bruce play, smile and frolic with kids [something he did only once with Damian] 

Watching from the shadows as his dad is indeed happier with other kids. What he must have been thinking.

I don't know for certain how much Damian loves anyone aside from Dick and Bruce but I do know that just because someone gave you something nice doesn't mean you automatically love them more than those who you love unconditionally.

Damian needs some positive stories. I'm so done with the sadness and pressure writers keep putting him under.

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/PotatoGrayson







https://twitter.com/02png

----------


## Ansa

> He literally banished Damian from a father he was just getting to know. A 10 year old who had just returned from death and who we saw was still having nightmares of what happened when he died.
> 
> That's on par with Talia who also kept him from his father except Talia offered him a chance to change the situation.
> 
> Alfred made it clear that Bruce was better off without Damian. That his life was better/happier if he didn't know Damian. That is so many levels of messed up no amount of cake can ever make that better. Damian having to watch Bruce play, smile and frolic with kids [something he did only once with Damian] 
> 
> Watching from the shadows as his dad is indeed happier with other kids. What he must have been thinking.
> 
> I don't know for certain how much Damian loves anyone aside from Dick and Bruce but I do know that just because someone gave you something nice doesn't mean you automatically love them more than those who you love unconditionally.
> ...


Whether you like it or not, Damian does love Alfred. I never said what Alfred did wasn't messed up. But canon doesn't support Damian viewing Alfred the same way as Ra's. Quite the opposite actually.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Whether you like it or not, Damian does love Alfred. I never said what Alfred did wasn't messed up. But canon doesn't support Damian viewing Alfred the same way as Ra's. Quite the opposite actually.


It's nothing to do with personal preference. It's just about what is. Canon doesn't have anything to indicate how much Damian loves Alfred or Ra's so I can't say either way who he loves more.

I never said Damian doesn't love Alfred in fact the opposite I said he loved him. I even compared his feelings for Alfred to that of the few people he loves Ra's.

You are correct that Damian doesn't view Alfred like he does Ra's but that doesn't mean he loves him any more or less though canon does show us the lengths Damian will go to to gain Ra's acceptance and love. Something we haven't seen with Alfred due to Alfred not being one of Damian's significant relationships.

----------


## Godlike13

Damian is a bad boy who wants to be a good boy.

----------


## Darkcrusade25

> Damian is a bad boy who wants to be a good boy.


Kinda feels like the opposite some times.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Kinda feels like the opposite some times.


From the greatest Assassin the world would never know to a hero who died twice for others

Damian went from the year of blood to Redemption and collecting fluffy animals.

Damian's a very very very bad boy who is trying he's very best to be a good boy. he makes mistakes and he hasn't quite lost all his bad habits but it takes time to lose all the programming.

He's come a long way from the kid who weaponized a severed head with a grenade in it. 

That was a badass move I'm not going to lie.

----------


## CPSparkles

Fanart from the Red Hood series




https://twitter.com/redhoodseries


Robin and Spiderman



https://twitter.com/htnks2


Batman666 and FatherTodd [was Jason being a Vicar ever a think in the comics?]




https://twitter.com/airair_ii

----------


## CPSparkles

Supersons Love at the Tokyo Comic con









https://twitter.com/SPhappyDX

----------


## CPSparkles

More Supersons cosplayers








https://twitter.com/syunta1077


Super sonS
Damian:Kanataさん(
@Kanata_b_p
)
Jon:しゅん(
@syunta1077
)
Photo:しばさん(
@shiba_0
)

----------


## CPSparkles

Pet Care





Brothers




https://twitter.com/ichijiku3105




https://twitter.com/yanagi9001

----------


## CPSparkles

bros all the way to the end

https://twitter.com/mcmramcm








Tom King gave us some beautiful moments that I will always love.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Supersons Love at the Tokyo Comic con
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still cant belive DC/CW wants them to be teenagers

----------


## Blue22

To be fair...Damian is a teenager xD

----------


## Jackalope89

> Fanart from the Red Hood series
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/redhoodseries
> 
> 
> Robin and Spiderman
> ...


In Flashpoint, Jason was a Priest. And interacted more with Cass then he ever really did in the main timeline.

----------


## RedBird

> In Flashpoint, Jason was a Priest. And interacted more with Cass then he ever really did in the main timeline.


If you're thinking about the black haired girl in the flashpoint comic, that wasn't Cass he conversed with, I believe that was 'Traci Thirteen'.

EDIT:



> Batman666 and FatherTodd [*was Jason being a Vicar ever a think in the comics?*]


Like Jackalope89 mentioned, Jason was a priest in the flashpoint timeline.
Flashpoint: The World of Flashpoint #2
Link to a tweet with a few images.

----------


## Rac7d*

> To be fair...Damian is a teenager xD


But technically but not really

----------


## CPSparkles

> If you're thinking about the black haired girl in the flashpoint comic, that wasn't Cass he conversed with, I believe that was 'Traci Thirteen'.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 
> Like Jackalope89 mentioned, Jason was a priest in the flashpoint timeline.
> Flashpoint: The World of Flashpoint #2
> Link to a tweet with a few images.


Did we get any stories with them because I'll have to check em out

The World of Flashpoint #2 is that the name of the title?

----------


## CPSparkles

I love this panel
Robin beating the snot out of Joker.

----------


## CPSparkles

Nightwing's looking for his Robin



https://twitter.com/gothamtwinks


Dick and Damian



https://twitter.com/e_noeno

After the Nightwing Annual. I really hope we get some more of Damian reacting or dealing with the Ric and Dick's words at the Manor.

That issue had a lot of great story and emotional beats. 

It showed that the memory loss direction was packed with potential but was squandered by a very poor writer and uninterested editors

----------


## Darkcrusade25

Kinda wish Damian was 14 or 15 now in the DCU. I feel like enough time has passed to age him up.

Also, I noticed Damian is coming back next month in Tomasi's Tec so i'm def looking forward to that.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Kinda wish Damian was 14 or 15 now in the DCU. I feel like enough time has passed to age him up.
> 
> Also, I noticed Damian is coming back next month in Tomasi's Tec so i'm def looking forward to that.


Tim drake is 16. So we are getting to the point we’re he and his generation would have to disappear or start again up and with them then dick Grayson as well

----------


## RedBird

> Did we get any stories with them because I'll have to check em out
> 
> The World of Flashpoint #2 is that the name of the title?


Yep the title is 'Flashpoint: The World of Flashpoint' issue #2.

However, that tweet and those three images are pretty much all the content and interaction there is for 'Father Todd', he only has that quick cameo in that title to give Traci Thirteen a friendly pep talk.

Fandom just seems to enjoy the concept of the character, in fact when it comes to Dick, Jason and Damian, I've noticed that they each have specific alternate versions of themselves that fans have latched onto and create a surprising amount of fan art for whilst mixing and matching the alt characters together. Such as that fan art you linked featuring Batman 666 and Father Todd.

With Dick, the go to, is usually Talon Dick or sometimes DickBats of Earth 2. With Jason it's often Father Todd or Arkham Knight. And with Damian it's Batman 666 or LOA Leader Damian.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Kinda wish Damian was 14 or 15 now in the DCU. I feel like enough time has passed to age him up.
> 
> Also, I noticed Damian is coming back next month in Tomasi's Tec so i'm def looking forward to that.


Yeah I'm looking forward to it too especially since that issue is written by Tom Taylor.
I've enjoyed what he's done with Damian and Bruce thus far in Injustice and Dceased.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Yep the title is 'Flashpoint: The World of Flashpoint' issue #2.
> 
> However, that tweet and those three images are pretty much all the content and interaction there is for 'Father Todd', he only has that quick cameo in that title to give Traci Thirteen a friendly pep talk.
> 
> Fandom just seems to enjoy the concept of the character, in fact when it comes to Dick, Jason and Damian, I've noticed that they each have specific alternate versions of themselves that fans have latched onto and create a surprising amount of fan art for whilst mixing and matching the alt characters together. Such as that fan art you linked featuring Batman 666 and Father Todd.
> 
> With Dick, the go to, is usually Talon Dick or sometimes DickBats of Earth 2. With Jason it's often Father Todd or Arkham Knight. And with Damian it's Batman 666 or LOA Leader Damian.


Shame. The concept is so crack and out there I can see why fans are drawn to it.
There's so many questions I want answered on this jason.

I've noticed that about fandom and alter versions too. DC really doesn't take advantage of it's elseworlds like it ought to. 
Fans are interested and hungry for stories with these characters. 

Maybe someday we might get more stories about these characters.
I'd like to know what happens after LOA Damian changes the purpose of the organisation.

----------


## Fergus

> Shame. The concept is so crack and out there I can see why fans are drawn to it.
> There's so many questions I want answered on this jason.
> 
> I've noticed that about fandom and alter versions too. DC really doesn't take advantage of it's elseworlds like it ought to. 
> Fans are interested and hungry for stories with these characters. 
> 
> Maybe someday we might get more stories about these characters.
> I'd like to know what happens after LOA Damian changes the purpose of the organisation.


Kelly and Lanzing tweeted about a pitch they made to Dc. A 6 issue series with Batman666. I enjoyed their Nuclear Winter one shot but with Morrison's Arkham Asylum taking place in that world I don't know how successful their pitch will be.

They might have had better luck with LOA Damian though I don't know if that's a concept they are interested in. 

Even better Lanzing and Kelley on a Dick and Damian mini series set in the Beyond time where Damian calls on mayor Dick to suit up to go rescue old man Bruce.

Lets see mature Dick bust out his Bruce Lee moves once again.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Kelly and Lanzing tweeted about a pitch they made to Dc. A 6 issue series with Batman666. I enjoyed their Nuclear Winter one shot but with Morrison's Arkham Asylum taking place in that world I don't know how successful their pitch will be.
> 
> They might have had better luck with LOA Damian though I don't know if that's a concept they are interested in. 
> 
> Even better Lanzing and Kelley on a Dick and Damian mini series set in the Beyond time where Damian calls on mayor Dick to suit up to go rescue old man Bruce.
> 
> Lets see mature Dick bust out his Bruce Lee moves once again.


That 666 pitch was likely rejected it was a few months ago. besides those two recently got a movie script writing gig [is there anyone who isn't writing movie scripts/ Comics really are dying and writers are deserting the sinking ship]

Did L and K write the Nightwing issue where he goes takes down the Yakuza? I loved that issue not just due to how badass Dick is but Damian retelling the story to Bruce and his pets and he's so proud of his big brother.

I like the premise of mayor Dick and LOA Damian teaming up to rescue old man Bruce. That sounds dope.

The possibilities are endless with Elseworlds.

Hell that recent panel of drinking buddies Damian, Diana and Slade I want to know more. That Slade is likely a version of Damian's dad [remember the phone call he makes to Damian calling him son and Robin?] How is Slade's kid Robin? Another story I want to see [Priest will likely elaborate on that]

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/kyoukaisenk2s




https://twitter.com/dontotss

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian and Jason









Damian



https://twitter.com/_Sae0000

----------


## Fergus

> That 666 pitch was likely rejected it was a few months ago. besides those two recently got a movie script writing gig [is there anyone who isn't writing movie scripts/ Comics really are dying and writers are deserting the sinking ship]
> 
> Did L and K write the Nightwing issue where he goes takes down the Yakuza? I loved that issue not just due to how badass Dick is but Damian retelling the story to Bruce and his pets and he's so proud of his big brother.
> 
> I like the premise of mayor Dick and LOA Damian teaming up to rescue old man Bruce. That sounds dope.
> 
> The possibilities are endless with Elseworlds.
> 
> Hell that recent panel of drinking buddies Damian, Diana and Slade I want to know more. *That Slade is likely a version of Damian's dad [remember the phone call he makes to Damian calling him son and Robin*?] How is Slade's kid Robin? Another story I want to see [Priest will likely elaborate on that]


Yep. Somewhere Damian and Rose are siblings. I recall those two taking down Kryptonians the last time they teamed up. They were great together. Damian does very well in partnerships. he bounces off most characters well.

Yep Lanzing and Kelly penned that issue of Nightwing

----------


## Fergus

> Damian and Jason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been seeing a lot of Damian Jason art recently. What's up with that? 

Don't tell me that since Jason smacked Damian up fandom now suddenly wants to embrace them as brothers who get along? Or are fans so desperate for Robins relating that they take anything so these two are their go to since they are the last Robins we saw teaming up? 

Either way i'm really not a fan. Damian doesn't Like Jason and Jason isn't care for Damian.

These two aren't bros and we shouldn't over look what Jason did to child or the fact that he threatened his team who had nothing to do with it.

----------


## CPSparkles

DCesed New World Finest








https://twitter.com/drawingcookie1

----------


## CPSparkles

> I've been seeing a lot of Damian Jason art recently. What's up with that? 
> 
> Don't tell me that since Jason smacked Damian up fandom now suddenly wants to embrace them as brothers who get along? Or are fans so desperate for Robins relating that they take anything so these two are their go to since they are the last Robins we saw teaming up? 
> 
> Either way i'm really not a fan. Damian doesn't Like Jason and Jason isn't care for Damian.
> 
> These two aren't bros and we shouldn't over look what Jason did to child or the fact that he threatened his team who had nothing to do with it.


I don't think it due to a longing for batfamily interactions rather more to do with fans  shipping grown Damian with Jason. You know internet shippers. The more toxic the better. The ship has always been around but it did seem to increase after TT Annual which is worrying.

I like the art though.

----------


## Restingvoice

> I've been seeing a lot of Damian Jason art recently. What's up with that? 
> 
> Don't tell me that since Jason smacked Damian up fandom now suddenly wants to embrace them as brothers who get along? Or are fans so desperate for Robins relating that they take anything so these two are their go to since they are the last Robins we saw teaming up? 
> 
> Either way i'm really not a fan. Damian doesn't Like Jason and Jason isn't care for Damian.
> 
> These two aren't bros and we shouldn't over look what Jason did to child or the fact that he threatened his team who had nothing to do with it.


It's been brewing for a while, ever since fans realized that Jason and Damian were both raised by Talia, have been training with the League of Assassins, and both are Bruce's murder babies that have to redeem themselves, so they have a lot in common. 

Lobdell pointed it out in the Death of The Family aftermath with Jason right before Damian died, and of course, Morrison via Batman also pointed that out in Batman Incorporated when they partner so well. 

Aside from that, the annual, the occasional Batfam crossover, and Leviathan though, they don't interact that often, since DC likes to pair Jason with Tim and Dick with Damian, so fans who do like their similarity and interaction as a pair of snarky murder brothers, they want to see it more in fan art.

Of course, there are the shippers, but both shippers and non-shippers like the pair for that reason.

----------


## CPSparkles

> It's been brewing for a while, ever since fans realized that Jason and Damian were both raised by Talia, have been training with the League of Assassins, and both are Bruce's murder babies that have to redeem themselves, so they have a lot in common. 
> 
> Lobdell pointed it out in the Death of The Family aftermath with Jason right before Damian died, and of course, Morrison via Batman also pointed that out in Batman Incorporated when they partner so well. 
> 
> Aside from that, the annual, the occasional Batfam crossover, and Leviathan though, they don't interact that often, since DC likes to pair Jason with Tim and Dick with Damian, so fans who do like their similarity and interaction as a pair of snarky murder brothers, they want to see it more in fan art.
> 
> Of course, there are the shippers, but both shippers and non-shippers like the pair for that reason.


Yeah I like the similarities and wish they had more interactions in story

----------


## Rac7d*

> It's been brewing for a while, ever since fans realized that Jason and Damian were both raised by Talia, have been training with the League of Assassins, and both are Bruce's murder babies that have to redeem themselves, so they have a lot in common. 
> 
> Lobdell pointed it out in the Death of The Family aftermath with Jason right before Damian died, and of course, Morrison via Batman also pointed that out in Batman Incorporated when they partner so well. 
> 
> Aside from that, the annual, the occasional Batfam crossover, and Leviathan though, they don't interact that often, since DC likes to pair Jason with Tim and Dick with Damian, so fans who do like their similarity and interaction as a pair of snarky murder brothers, they want to see it more in fan art.
> 
> Of course, there are the shippers, but both shippers and non-shippers like the pair for that reason.


Ewww people really like to pick and choose what’s canon/head canon
Talia is not a good person,  sleep with the damaged Jason, murdered her only son
They do not bond over their shared abuse

----------


## Fergus

Talia and Jason's connection has been greatly diminished which is for the best imo. Never a fan of Tim and Jason trying to borrow from Damian.

They should find their own lore. {surprised no one has brought up the fact that Lobdell Jacked the Prince of Gotham thing from Dick Grayson]

In current continuity Talia didn't sleep with Jason nor did she bring him back I don't believe.

They barely have any connection but I guess fandom likes head canon over actual canon.

It's bad enough the boy already look like clones don't need them cloning each others connections and uniqueness.


Cass though she came after Son of the demon doesn't borrow too much from Damian so I'm cool with her LoA connection

----------


## Rac7d*

> Talia and Jason's connection has been greatly diminished which is for the best imo. Never a fan of Tim and Jason trying to borrow from Damian.
> 
> They should find their own lore. {surprised no one has brought up the fact that Lobdell Jacked the Prince of Gotham thing from Dick Grayson]
> 
> In current continuity Talia didn't sleep with Jason nor did she bring him back I don't believe.
> 
> They barely have any connection but I guess fandom likes head canon over actual canon.
> 
> It's bad enough the boy already look like clones don't need them cloning each others connections and uniqueness.
> ...


The prince of Gotham thing never made sense he was robin for a year then spent a few years terrorizing Gotham then was more globetrotting with the outlaws then a resident

----------


## Fergus

> The prince of Gotham thing never made sense he was robin for a year then spent a few years terrorizing Gotham then was more globetrotting with the outlaws then a resident


That's because Lobdell got that from Higgins it was supposed to be Nightwing's. Lobdell doesn't care what makes sense if he did Jason wouldn't be shooting blanks.

And the fact that Lobdell doesn't get the joke/meme that's in that. The badass RedHood is literally firing Blanks. I chuckle everytime i think of it.
He's busy pandering rather than do what makes sense.

If Lobdell had him attempt a take over of Gotham then one might say that title is justified but he's not even a player in Gotham. So just like his guns it's just for show.

----------


## Fergus

> DCesed New World Finest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/drawingcookie1


I like this. I really admire what Taylor has done with Damian thus far from Injustice 2 to DCeased.

----------


## Fergus

Damian by Jorge Jimenez

----------


## Restingvoice

> Talia and Jason's connection has been greatly diminished which is for the best imo. Never a fan of Tim and Jason trying to borrow from Damian.
> 
> They should find their own lore. {surprised no one has brought up the fact that Lobdell Jacked the Prince of Gotham thing from Dick Grayson]
> 
> In current continuity Talia didn't sleep with Jason nor did she bring him back I don't believe.
> 
> They barely have any connection but I guess fandom likes head canon over actual canon.
> 
> It's bad enough the boy already look like clones don't need them cloning each others connections and uniqueness.
> ...


Talia did bring back Jason and the League+All-Caste training is still there but she didn't sleep with him anymore ever since New 52 started.

----------


## Fergus

> Talia did bring back Jason and the League+All-Caste training is still there but she didn't sleep with him anymore ever since New 52 started.


Are  you  sure about that because I' m pretty sure right now she found him helped him but that's it, She did not bring him back.

----------


## Jackalope89

> Are  you  sure about that because I' m pretty sure right now she found him helped him but that's it, She did not bring him back.


She found and helped him pre-Flashpoint (tossed his zombie butt into a Lazarus pit to restore his mind and heal his wounds). New52, she put his body into a Lazarus Pit to bring him back to life. Plus, she ran into him before he became Robin, during the whole Red Hood gang thing, which introduced the concept of the All-Caste and the Untitled.

----------


## Fergus

> She found and helped him pre-Flashpoint (tossed his zombie butt into a Lazarus pit to restore his mind and heal his wounds). New52, she put his body into a Lazarus Pit to bring him back to life. Plus, she ran into him before he became Robin, during the whole Red Hood gang thing, which introduced the concept of the All-Caste and the Untitled.


Wow that's shameless so rather than down play they just leaned more into Damian's lore.

Jason really needs a new writer. Roy, Star, Talia, Black Mask, Biazrro, Artemis. This character has had his own title for decades now and in all that time his writer who has had that gig for years hasn't managed to do more than try to piggy back and dip into other characters toybox.

I really hate Lobdell doubling down on the Talia thing. That really annoys me. Thankfully most writers have ignored the connection.

Jason doesn't need a connection to the Al Ghuls or connections to Damian. It does nothing for the character. It isn't acknowledged by other writers so it amounts to nothing.

----------


## Blue22

While I do think it can and has been taken too far in regards to Jason's relationship with Talia (any implication that those two had sex still weirds me out), I actually do kinda like the idea of Damian and Jason having some sort of kinship with each other. Obviously not as close as his relationship with Dick. But I don't think it's too out there to assume they'd eventually develop a kind of understanding, with them both having similar struggles and (sometimes unfairly) being the designated "bad boys" of the family. They'll never be buddies but he could be someone Damian goes to for things that he doesn't think he can go to Bruce or Dick for (kinda like what was going on in Teen Titans before he fucked that up)

I still think some kind of miniseries with Damian, Jason, and Cassandra working together would be neat.

----------


## RedBird

heuksae

----------


## Jackalope89

> Wow that's shameless so rather than down play they just leaned more into Damian's lore.
> 
> Jason really needs a new writer. Roy, Star, Talia, Black Mask, Biazrro, Artemis. This character has had his own title for decades now and in all that time his writer who has had that gig for years hasn't managed to do more than try to piggy back and dip into other characters toybox.
> 
> I really hate Lobdell doubling down on the Talia thing. That really annoys me. Thankfully most writers have ignored the connection.
> 
> Jason doesn't need a connection to the Al Ghuls or connections to Damian. It does nothing for the character. It isn't acknowledged by other writers so it amounts to nothing.


Jason hasn't been with Talia in years (real life) in his own book. Black Mask goes back to Under the Red Hood. And I don't see the issue with having Artemis and clone Bizarro, both of which are barely used at all in the Super and Wonder families.

And so what if Jason has a connection to Talia? It doesn't take away Damian being her son. Hell, Damian has interacted with her more recently (and more often) then Jason has (and Jason hasn't really been in contact with her for years real time).

----------


## CPSparkles

> heuksae


This artist draws the best adult Damian. I actually ordered a large print of his Damian a few days ago

----------


## CPSparkles

I don't mind the Talia reviving Jason though Winnick tainted it and now it just reduced to did she have sex with him. He should never have gone there.

Talia knowing Jason before he became Robin sounds like Joker being behind Jason's life. It feels strange Lobdell leapfroging Bruce to try and set up a relationship between Jason and 2 of his biggest foes. That's along the lines of Ra's wanting Tim's babies. Ridiculous.

Scott likes to pick at Jason's past when he should focus on important things like a supporting cast or moving his story forward. It was great and positive when he and Bruce made some progress at the start of Rebirth but now they are back where they were when he came back.

Jason is back being a villain apparently.

And yet fans claim Damian is regressed smh

----------


## Sergard

> I don't mind the Talia reviving Jason though Winnick tainted it and now it just reduced to did she have sex with him. He should never have gone there.
> 
> *Talia knowing Jason before he became Robin* sounds like Joker being behind Jason's life. It feels strange Lobdell leapfroging Bruce to try and set up a relationship between Jason and 2 of his biggest foes. That's along the lines of Ra's wanting Tim's babies. Ridiculous.


That part wasn't written by Lobdell.




> Jason is back being a villain apparently.


No, he's not. He's a babysitter now.

----------


## CPSparkles

> That part wasn't written by Lobdell.
> 
> 
> 
> No, he's not. He's a babysitter now.


Was that Winnick again? It still feels odd

I meant this whole VOY and that's why I said apparently since It's not really clear how he is villainous

----------


## Jackalope89

> Was that Winnick again? It still feels odd
> 
> I meant this whole VOY and that's why I said apparently since It's not really clear how he is villainous


Bruce believes he's villainous when Jason "shot" Cobblepot (it was actually a blank). 

And in his own, if slightly paraphrased words, Jason right now is neither good or evil. He walks a line right now and does what _he_ feels is right. Like leaving the Iceberg Lounge to the Su Sisters so they would have a way to stay out of the criminal life, and now he's looking after a bunch of super powered kids. Kids that believe they want to become the best villains ever (minus Reiser, if I remember right), but kids nonetheless.

----------


## Restingvoice

> Wow that's shameless so rather than down play they just leaned more into Damian's lore.
> 
> Jason really needs a new writer. Roy, Star, Talia, Black Mask, Biazrro, Artemis. This character has had his own title for decades now and in all that time his writer who has had that gig for years hasn't managed to do more than try to piggy back and dip into other characters toybox.
> 
> I really hate Lobdell doubling down on the Talia thing. That really annoys me. Thankfully most writers have ignored the connection.
> 
> Jason doesn't need a connection to the Al Ghuls or connections to Damian. It does nothing for the character. It isn't acknowledged by other writers so it amounts to nothing.


Jason being revived in Lazarus Pit and connected to the League has become the go-to resurrection story now since Superboy-Prime doesn't exist. The Lazarus version is now canon in the comic, the animated movie, and a tv series, and I think it's the right thing to do because it's less complicated and they're able to tell the story with just the characters within the Batman lore.

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/misateaa




https://twitter.com/akkiyamia

----------


## CPSparkles

> Jason being revived in Lazarus Pit and connected to the League has become the go-to resurrection story now since Superboy-Prime doesn't exist. The Lazarus version is now canon in the comic, the animated movie, and a tv series, and I think it's the right thing to do because it's less complicated and they're able to tell the story with just the characters within the Batman lore.


yeah but Talia knowing Jason before he was Robin is just Stupid. 

Robins cannibalise each other enough already this is just getting ridiculous. Next we are going to find that Willis was Jack's nerferious brother who was disowned and forced to adopt a new identity or that Willis was really the one behind the Grayson s murder.

Or that Neil Adams was right and the LoA were indeed responsible for The Grayson's death.

Too much overlap isn't good or interesting it gets too contrived and fan fictiony

----------


## CPSparkles

Justice League #37 out Wednesday

It all comes down to this.





1st Catwoman takes down 3 Flashes next Damian is bullet Timing and now he's keeping up with Flashes and flying heroes.

Kamandi behind Damian. I'm hoping for interactions but theres too much going on so that's unlikely.

Shazam, Blue and Donna seem fine here so this is after they are infected?

----------


## CPSparkles

By Marcusto






https://twitter.com/OR_KaRin22

----------


## adrikito

I like the JL COVER..

I will miss Glass TT..  :Frown:   :Frown: 
*
Adam Glass to End Run on Teen Titans With the Djinn War, as He Has a New Netflix Show to Run:*


https://www.bleedingcool.com/2019/12...n-war-netflix/

----------


## CPSparkles

> I like the JL COVER..
> 
> I will miss Glass TT..  
> *
> Adam Glass to End Run on Teen Titans With the Djinn War, as He Has a New Netflix Show to Run:*
> 
> 
> https://www.bleedingcool.com/2019/12...n-war-netflix/


Well congratulations  to him. He joins the ranks of Bendis and Morrison that's real good for him. I bet Tom king is jealous  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CPSparkles

Al Ghul




https://twitter.com/moon115115


Gotham's Survival in return for my soul - Batman 666 







https://twitter.com/glitter_dc

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/zatou_79ha

----------


## Blue22

> I like the JL COVER..
> 
> I will miss Glass TT..  
> *
> Adam Glass to End Run on Teen Titans With the Djinn War, as He Has a New Netflix Show to Run:*
> 
> 
> https://www.bleedingcool.com/2019/12...n-war-netflix/


Welp! It was..*****....no....enjoyab....no....interesting. It was interesting while it lasted. Far from the worse TT run and I hope to God they don't put Djinn and Crush on a bus after this...but I'm ready for it to end.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Welp! It was..*****....no....enjoyab....no....interesting. It was interesting while it lasted. Far from the worse TT run and I hope to God they don't put Djinn and Crush on a bus after this...but I'm ready for it to end.


As much as I yearn for happier stories I have been enjoying this run. I have some issues with it but nothing is perfect. I can't imagine what this team would be like if they got along. I fear they'll lose their spark if they started getting along

----------


## Blue22

The dynamic this team has works for a short term series like this has been but I don't think I'd want it for something that's meant to be a long-term Titans series. 

Not just because these guys, as far as I'm concerned, are Teen Titans in name only, but their little hissy fits with each other and the fact that they barely function as a team just got...really old, really fast.  It didn't help that, by this point, the only characters I've found likable are Djinn, Damian, and Emiko. (And the only ones I've found interesting are Djinn, Damian, and Crush.).

I hated this series at first. Then it grew on me. Now its wearing out it's welcome. It's not a bad book. It's definitely not as bad as the New 52 Titans or as boring as Percy's run. But...as someone who's loved the Teen Titans for damn near 20 years...this ain't what I wanna see from them for any longer than we've already gotten. A nice little detour but not the regularly scheduled program.

I'm not even particularly looking for "happier stories" or for the characters to be all buddy-buddy. I just don't want...this....anymore. Shit I'd probably be more okay with the tone if there were more characters I gave a damn about. At this point Djinn and Damian are pretty much it. Everyone else could die in a bus crash and the only one I'd really miss is Crush. 

It's the same problem i have with Bendis' Young Justice. Not technically bad but it'd be better if half the characters didn't suck.

----------


## Restingvoice

> Al Ghul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/moon115115


I'm never gonna get used to hot Damian

----------


## Blue22

It's gotta be coming eventually. With Bruce Wayne and Talia Al Ghul as his parents, Damian is pretty much destined to surpass Dick when it comes to how many drooling fangirls (and boys, I guess) he can amass when he's older xD

----------


## Jackalope89

> It's gotta be coming eventually. With Bruce Wayne and Talia Al Ghul as his parents, Damian is pretty much destined to surpass Dick when it comes to how many drooling fangirls (and boys, I guess) he can amass when he's older xD


On the surface. But on the inside, he's as awkward about it as he was with Djinn.

----------


## DamianW

1.jpg

Deathstroke #50

----------


## Ansa

20191205_104940.jpg
Green Lantern: Blackstars #2

----------


## Ansa

I know I'm supposed to think that Bruce's relationship with Jarro is cute but it only makes me angry at Bruce. 

20191205_110428.jpg

Yeah sure, only call your son to risk his life in a battle you think you can't win and hang out with an alien starfish while he's about to fight on the front lines against monsters that should be far too strong for him:

20191205_104839.jpg

Meanwhile Damian is still worried for his father while he's visibly struggling against his opponents:

20191205_104805.jpg

----------


## adrikito

> 20191205_104940.jpg
> Green Lantern: Blackstars #2


WTF.. With that costume he seems the Damian of DCEASED..

----------


## Rac7d*

> 20191205_104940.jpg
> Green Lantern: Blackstars #2


Aww they really gonna star calling him dami? Now tumblr folk gonna think they have influence

----------


## Fergus

> 1.jpg
> 
> Deathstroke #50


I was freaked by this panel but loved the issue when I read it. I'm going to miss Priest on Deathstroke

Priest taking shots at Ric and DC's bad handling of this Titans generation while paying homage to NTT

----------


## Fergus

> 20191205_104940.jpg
> Green Lantern: Blackstars #2


This was so much fun. Morrison taking shots at His Batman run, Synder, King, Taylor and bendis. looking forward to Jon as Superman

----------


## Fergus

> I know I'm supposed to think that Bruce's relationship with Jarro is cute but it only makes me angry at Bruce. 
> 
> 20191205_110428.jpg
> 
> Yeah sure, only call your son to risk his life in a battle you think you can't win and hang out with an alien starfish while he's about to fight on the front lines against monsters that should be far too strong for him:
> 
> 20191205_104839.jpg
> 
> Meanwhile Damian is still worried for his father while he's visibly struggling against his opponents:
> ...


Bruce isn't a good father. Sometimes. Most times. 

I hope Damian isn't in this just so Synder can make that Joke in the 2nd scan.

Jarro is cute. A cute way for Synder to let us know how much he doesn't care for human Robins. I get he feels the concept is irresponsible but I have to wonder? It's irresponsible to endanger White minors or POC who are White-passing but it's okay if the endangered minor is an alien or a POC who is visibly ethnic or LGBtQ?

----------


## CPSparkles

Panel from upcoming Legion #3

----------


## CPSparkles

> On the surface. But on the inside, he's as awkward about it as he was with Djinn.


 I always thought the same about Damian until I met Injustice2 Damian. That guy rivals Dick Grayson in Charm and he does it effortlessly. These days I think he could easy grow up to become a Lady Killer.

Not sure I want that though.

----------


## CPSparkles

> 20191205_104940.jpg
> Green Lantern: Blackstars #2


A writer who actually follows comics and is interested enough in them to refrence stuff from across the DCU. Impressive and nice to see.

Take note bendis  who had Tim attempting to get in touch with Bruce and Alfred this week

Tom King who forgot that Clayface was killed in Tec, Identity Crisis never happened, Tim  had a costume change etc

----------


## CPSparkles

> 1.jpg
> 
> Deathstroke #50


Priest shading Ric storyline.

Th issue made yearn for the NTT's

Damian likes holding hand gun sideways. He doesn't seem the type. Too much of a specialist to commit such a blunder and too much of a veteran and too much bloodshed in his lifetime to be doing it for cool purposes

----------


## CPSparkles

More Adult Damian







https://twitter.com/_Sae0000

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian and Jason Now and Then






https://twitter.com/_Sae0000




he did figure it out

----------


## Blue22

If anyone cares, apparently Damian is set to appear in the third Legion issue. 

Bear in mind, it's Bendis' Damian so I'd lower whatever expectations you have if they weren't already low. He's already implied he doesn't care for Damian and you can tell he means it by the way he's written him before.

----------


## CPSparkles

> If anyone cares, apparently Damian is set to appear in the third Legion issue. 
> 
> Bear in mind, it's Bendis' Damian so I'd lower whatever expectations you have if they weren't already low. He's already implied he doesn't care for Damian and you can tell he means it by the way he's written him before.


I don't have high hopes. I expect damian to just be there to get punked. A spectacular. How will this legion crew reaction to this mouthy teen that never stops talking. bendis Damian never shuts up and to make the over abundance of word vomit worse he lacks any of the wit, articulation or sass that regular Damian has when he speaks.


I shared this panel from the issue erlier

----------


## Ansa

The solicitation for that issue pretty much screams that Bendis will do a terrible job.

Damian written by Bendis isn't Damian. I have no reason to aknowledge anything that Bendis writes about him since it's pretty obvious he has no idea how to write him and doesn't care.

----------


## Ansa

I haven't followed his Young Justice book. Was it ever explained why Tim was back to being Robin again? Tim went from Red Robin to Robin and now he goes by Drake. Why did Tim go back to Robin if there were plans to change his name and costume after less than a year anyway? Did DC tell Bendis he couldn't make Tim the main Robin again even if he's his favourite?

----------


## Jackalope89

> The solicitation for that issue pretty much screams that Bendis will do a terrible job.
> 
> Damian written by Bendis isn't Damian. I have no reason to aknowledge anything that Bendis writes about him since it's pretty obvious he has no idea how to write him and doesn't care.


This. Bendis is incapable of writing Damian for a variety of reasons.

----------


## Ansa

On a brighter note, we'll get Tom Taylor with a Batman and Robin story next week in Detective Comics. Unlike Bendis he seems to care. I just don't know if Taylor will improve Bruce's relationship with his son or if he'll write more drama.
On one hand I would like to see those two on better terms, on the other hand Bruce deserves to be called out for his failures as a father. Just please don't put all the blame on Damian if they fight. I'm so tired of that.

----------


## CPSparkles

> I haven't followed his Young Justice book. Was it ever explained why Tim was back to being Robin again? Tim went from Red Robin to Robin and now he goes by Drake. Why did Tim go back to Robin if there were plans to change his name and costume after less than a year anyway? Did DC tell Bendis he couldn't make Tim the main Robin again even if he's his favourite?



Nope. In the latest issue he has been changed to only having ever been RR in this run.

Basically it was a con to lure the fans who have being screaming since before the nu52. 
The fans who keep wishing and telling us that Tim had Robin taken from him unfairly and prematurely, keeping hoping that Damian dies and Tim becomes Robin again.

Nostalgia.

DC and Bendis profiting off their desperation and hopes to maximise profits nothing more.

Clever gimmick but so cruel when you see how excited Tim Tumblr were at the return and Tim being Robin. Most believed it was a permanent change and speculated that Damian due to his actions in TT was finally getting the boot.

Didn't help that Bendis kept tweeting stuff Tim is the best robin and Damian being the worst [I don't think Bendis likes Tim at all]

It's all a sham. Bendis just teasing/telling fans what they want to hear.

They could have been more sleek. That tweet about Tim being best robin came just a month or so before he announced that tim's going to be getting a name change.

----------


## Ansa

> Nope. In the latest issue he has been changed to only having ever been RR in this run.
> 
> Basically it was a con to lure the fans who have being screaming since before the nu52. 
> The fans who keep wishing and telling us that Tim had Robin taken from him unfairly and prematurely, keeping hoping that Damian dies and Tim becomes Robin again.
> 
> Nostalgia.
> 
> DC and Bendis profiting off their desperation and hopes to maximise profits nothing more.
> 
> ...


Firing Damian for his actions in Teen Titans would have been dumb as hell. Taking Robin away from him would probably push him further away from being a hero and not help anyone involved. I remember seeing some posts that wished to see Bruce beat up Damian for his actions.
The irony of wanting to see Bruce teach Damian a lesson about not solving problems with violence by using excessive violence seemed to be lost on them.

Tim going back to his role as the main Robin would be a setback for him. He was Robin for 20 years and hasn't been Robin for 10. It's time to move on.

----------


## Darkcrusade25

> Nope. In the latest issue he has been changed to only having ever been RR in this run.
> 
> Basically it was a con to lure the fans who have being screaming since before the nu52. 
> The fans who keep wishing and telling us that Tim had Robin taken from him unfairly and prematurely, keeping hoping that Damian dies and Tim becomes Robin again.
> 
> Nostalgia.
> 
> DC and Bendis profiting off their desperation and hopes to maximise profits nothing more.
> 
> ...


Tbh all it did was create more arguments with Damian and Tim fans. Wouldnt have minded if he was just stated as Red Robin from the beginning. 



I'm assuming Glass' run will end in June. I wonder if TT and Titans will be packaged together and how long will that take? Maybe Damian will go back to Tec until that inevitable re-launch. Or maybe the book keeps going and they go for another direction.

----------


## Ansa

> I'm assuming Glass' run will end in June. I wonder if TT and Titans will be packaged together and how long will that take? Maybe Damian will go back to Tec until that inevitable re-launch. Or maybe the book keeps going and they go for another direction.


Wouldn't mind if Damian goes back to Detective Comics. Tomasi is one of his best writers and with Alfred gone Bruce is missing someone he can talk to.

----------


## Blue22

Yeah if TT is ending just give Damian back to Tomasi. He's been more of a father to him than Bruce or Morrison xD

----------


## Ansa

> Yeah if TT is ending just give Damian back to Tomasi. He's been more of a father to him than Bruce or Morrison xD


Tomasi wants Damian to suceed. He writes him with flaws, failures and conflicts, but at the end of the day he wants Damian to be a hero and I really appreciate that.

----------


## Digifiend

> Tbh all it did was create more arguments with Damian and Tim fans. Wouldnt have minded if he was just stated as Red Robin from the beginning. 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming Glass' run will end in June. I wonder if TT and Titans will be packaged together and how long will that take? Maybe Damian will go back to Tec until that inevitable re-launch. Or maybe the book keeps going and they go for another direction.


If they replace TT with a book using the older Titans, then Damian would probably be out in favour of Dick (who should finally be back to normal at around that time). Ideally, they'd both relaunch, but we need to know what this 5G stuff is first. A timeskip could turn the older Titans into the Justice League.

----------


## Jackalope89

> If they replace TT with a book using the older Titans, then Damian would probably be out in favour of Dick (who should finally be back to normal at around that time). Ideally, they'd both relaunch, but we need to know what this 5G stuff is first. A timeskip could turn the older Titans into the Justice League.


Doubtful. The 5G stuff, barring Jon Kent, is supposed to replace the big names with "unexpected" characters. For the Titans and other similarly placed characters, I have no clue.

----------


## adrikito

> The solicitation for that issue pretty much screams that Bendis will do a terrible job.
> 
> Damian written by Bendis isn't Damian. I have no reason to aknowledge anything that Bendis writes about him since it's pretty obvious* he has no idea how to write him and doesn't care.*


I hope that he only appears 1 ISSUE in BENDIS Legion of superheroes.




> On a brighter note, we'll get Tom Taylor with a Batman and Robin story next week in Detective Comics. Unlike Bendis he seems to care. I just don't know if Taylor will improve Bruce's relationship with his son or if he'll write more drama.
> On one hand I would like to see those two on better terms, on the other hand Bruce deserves to be called out for his failures as a father. Just please don't put all the blame on Damian if they fight. I'm so tired of that.


I remember him.. He made one Good work with Damian in INJUSTICE II.  :Smile: 




> Wouldn't mind if Damian goes back to Detective Comics. Tomasi is one of his best writers and with Alfred gone Bruce is missing someone he can talk to.


Without Glass I hope see him returning with Batman.

----------


## Ansa

> I remember him.. He made one Good work with Damian in INJUSTICE II.


Damian in Dceased was also good.

----------


## Ansa

> Doubtful. The 5G stuff, barring Jon Kent, is supposed to replace the big names with "unexpected" characters. For the Titans and other similarly placed characters, I have no clue.


Batman, Wonder Woman and Superman are the new Titans  :Wink:

----------


## Jackalope89

> Batman, Wonder Woman and Superman are the new Titans


Nope. JSA (aka, Retirement Home for Heroes).

----------


## adrikito

> Damian in Dceased was also good.


I almost forgot it..

I was thinking in one Taylor interview where he mentioned Damian and for this I was thinking in him only as INJUSTICE WRITER.

----------


## Digifiend

> Doubtful. The 5G stuff, barring Jon Kent, is supposed to replace the big names with "unexpected" characters. For the Titans and other similarly placed characters, I have no clue.


There's currently three JL books, no reason for that to change. And there's sure to be members without solo books. Seems likely to me that Titans characters are going to fill some of those spots. For example, Miss Martian takes Martian Manhunter's place (something that already seems to be happening!). Raven would fit in on the Dark team.

----------


## Rac7d*

> There's currently three JL books, no reason for that to change. And there's sure to be members without solo books. Seems likely to me that Titans characters are going to fill some of those spots. For example, Miss Martian takes Martian Manhunter's place (something that already seems to be happening!). Raven would fit in on the Dark team.


Are you including JL oddessy?

----------


## CPSparkles

> Tbh all it did was create more arguments with Damian and Tim fans. Wouldnt have minded if he was just stated as Red Robin from the beginning. 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming Glass' run will end in June. I wonder if TT and Titans will be packaged together and how long will that take? Maybe Damian will go back to Tec until that inevitable re-launch. Or maybe the book keeps going and they go for another direction.


Yep. I don't know why Bendis started the comparisons. To go so far as to even put those in official solicits is just unprofessional and juvenile.

It's also hollow. If you want to show your love and support for a character you do that by using them to their best potential. Doing whats best for the character not making him a gimmick and a laughing stock.

Having Tim who's supposed to be smart make such a bone head decision re his identity is out of character. The line the most dangerous bird just comes off as mocking.


I like the idea of Robin on Tec but honestly DC has been trying since the 90's to put distance between Robin and Batman. 
Tim's Robin was notoriously absent from the batman titles once his actual training was done. Batman instead would show up in the Robin solo.
The trend continued with Damian though with Damian the B&R made it seem like Robin was back in the Bat titles but he wasn't. That was a different title.

Jason's tenure was the last time Robin was a feature of the batman main titles.

So I doubt Robin will become a regular on Tec. DC want's Robin to be as independent as possible.

I hope TT continues. I don't want Damian to become exclusive to Batman titles.
 I want him to have stories and interesting relationships  that have nothing to do with Batman.

Priest did this so well.

It's not in Damian's best interest to be so tied up with Batman and his universe. To have a shot at progressing beyond sidekick or even staying in that Robin for a long time he must prove that he can survive outside of batman stories. 

In an ideal world I want Damian on Tec and TT

----------


## CPSparkles

> Wouldn't mind if Damian goes back to Detective Comics. Tomasi is one of his best writers and with Alfred gone Bruce is missing someone he can talk to.


ahh you forget he has Selina and she's the bestest. Who needs Alfred.

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/OtterTheAuthor

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/OtterTheAuthor





https://twitter.com/monomogi






https://twitter.com/A_sebury/header_photo

----------


## Jackalope89



----------


## CPSparkles

> 



I really love Otter's art. His little lads series is excellent

----------


## Ansa

> I almost forgot it..
> 
> I was thinking in one Taylor interview where he mentioned Damian and for this I was thinking in him only as INJUSTICE WRITER.


He said that his son was a fan of the super sons and that's why they had a bigger role in Dceased. I certainly didn't expect them to show up when they announced the title but I was pleasently suprised.

----------


## Ansa

> ahh you forget he has Selina and she's the bestest. Who needs Alfred.


If they try to put Selina in Alfred's place I'm giving up on dc. It would be wrong on so many levels.

Dc has been pulling weird stunts left and right for two years, it's enough. We'll see batcat in the main title, Batman and Catwoman and probably in the Catwoman book too. Give me at least one big Batman title where other relationships get some focus. I'm so done with those two.

----------


## CPSparkles

> If they try to put Selina in Alfred's place I'm giving up on dc. It would be wrong on so many levels.
> 
> Dc has been pulling weird stunts left and right for two years, it's enough. We'll see batcat in the main title, Batman and Catwoman and probably in the Catwoman book too. Give me at least one big Batman title where other relationships get some focus. I'm so done with those two.


Maybe they're trying to make Catwoman a thing. You trying to see if she can be a breakout Superstar like Harley Quinn? Hoping that if they keep pushing her by leveraging the power of the Batman she might finally take off beyond fetishy eye candy.
I know her current solo is selling well but that's thanks to the variants. Artgerm ran a survey asking how many fans bought the Catwoman title for the variant alone and how many were enjoying the book and the results were disgusting.

I don't want to say men are pervs but some men are pervs or some men really really love Art. The survey can be seen on their twitter page.

How thing's change Catwoman fans are dying for her to become a married woman while Harley is broke free and is success as a female Icon and survivor. I didn't see that coming.

She likely will fill the emotional support role but not for long and never in a way that Alfred did and not in all books. DC doesn't really care for focusing on any of those types of relationships. they only care for the Hero villain relationship.

If Superman couldn't have stories focused on his relationships with his wife and family then no hope for Batman.

----------


## Fergus

> I almost forgot it..
> 
> I was thinking in one Taylor interview where he mentioned Damian and for this I was thinking in him only as INJUSTICE WRITER.


Injustice is interesting to me because you can see Tom's feelings about Damian change. You can tell as the story started that Damian was written by someone who didn't care for the character but as the story progressed you feel the writers love and understanding of the character grow.

By Injustice 2 we seemed to get a writer who was keen to make amends. A writer who now understands the character and was keen to do them Justice.

Going back to flesh out Damian as a kid.

Adding more info like the panels that showed that all this while Damian had been patrolling and Protecting the weak and the innocent.

Details that were left out at 1st such as making a case for Damian's reasons for leaving Batman. A justification. No longer was he a traitor rather he was making sense. Calling out Batman on his double standards much earlier than society did [Bruce was later charged by the courts]

Making him the best option in a world caught between 2 harmful Regimes. The hero the universe needed.

Then I saw the interview and Tom Taylor confirmed it. He wasn't a fan of the character at first he said but as he got to know him and read more Damian became a favourite. Writers shouldn't let their feelings on characters affect their writing but in this case I'm glad Taylor gave in to bias.

----------


## Fergus

> 


What's with Damian posing as he walks down the street here? Is he a JoJo's character?

----------


## Blue22

That first one is a pretty common "relaxed/cool/aloof" walk in anime.

----------


## Ansa

timthumb.jpeg.jpg
timthumb.jpeg-1.jpg
But Lucius, I'm already not taking care of my own orphans let alone my own blood son, you can't seriously expect me to look after strange orphans now too...


I'm looking forward to read Detective Comics 1017 either way, but I would be happier if all that talk about the importance of having people who love and care for you in the flashback isn't just about orphans but is used to reflect how Bruce treats his children as well.

Having Damian show up only so Bruce can teach him something about how orphans have it hard and Damian needs to learn a lesson about humility or something would be disappointing in my opinion. Yes, in contrast to most orphans Damian has always been a wealthy child (same as Bruce), but not being able to rely on your parents for love, support, and care for your physical and mental wellbeing is kinda a core theme for Damian. When Bruce had amnesia and Talia was still dead he was practically an orphan. Alfred, Dick and Jon are all in their own way gone right now. Bruce hasn't been written as caring or loving towards his family in a long time. The one who needs to think about Martha's words is Bruce, not Damian.

Please don't make me read something along the lines of "You always knew where your place in life was, because your last name is Wayne" nonsense again.

Edit: I do have faith in Tom Taylor to give us a good story and so far he has done a good job with Damian, but the last year has made me develope trust issues when it comes to the batfamily and writers brushing aside how shitty Bruce is to them.

----------


## Fergus

> timthumb.jpeg.jpg
> timthumb.jpeg-1.jpg
> But Lucius, I'm already not taking care of my own orphans let alone my own blood son, you can't seriously expect me to look after strange orphans now too...
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to read Detective Comics 1017 either way, but I would be happier if all that talk about the importance of having people who love and care for you in the flashback isn't just about orphans but is used to reflect how Bruce treats his children as well.
> 
> Having Damian show up only so Bruce can teach him something about how orphans have it hard and Damian needs to learn a lesson about humility or something would be disappointing in my opinion. Yes, in contrast to most orphans Damian has always been a wealthy child (same as Bruce), but not being able to rely on your parents for love, support, and care for your physical and mental wellbeing is kinda a core theme for Damian. When Bruce had amnesia and Talia was still dead he was practically an orphan. Alfred, Dick and Jon are all in their own way gone right now. Bruce hasn't been written as caring or loving towards his family in a long time. The one who needs to think about Martha's words is Bruce, not Damian.
> 
> ...


Since it's about Bruce reaching out to Damian who's already estranged from him I get the feeling this is a story about healing. It sounds like a story about Bruce making amends, learning from the case and trying to do better by his son.

At the very least in order to get Damian to come work with him Bruce is going to have to address and heal whatever the cause of their current fallout is about.

----------


## Ansa

> Since it's about Bruce reaching out to Damian who's already estranged from him I get the feeling this is a story about healing. It sounds like a story about Bruce making amends, learning from the case and trying to do better by his son.
> 
> At the very least in order to get Damian to come work with him Bruce is going to have to address and heal whatever the cause of their current fallout is about.


That's what I'm hoping for. That Bruce remembers that every child deserves to be loved and cared for and that his own family might be a good starting point. I'm interested in other aspects of this story too, but I would be lying if I said this wasn't one of the most important things I want to see from this premise.

It's just some writers do this thing where Batman talks to a kid, or someone who is supposed to take care of a child, about love and support and it clashes hard with the way he acts towards his own family in most comics. I don't think Batman is the best person to lecture other people about this topic. Or maybe he should start heeding his own advice more.

----------


## Digifiend

Remember Robin War? Marvel's doing a larger scale version, Outlawed. Instead of just one legacy being banned, it's all teen heroes, and nationally instead of just in one city. Funny thing is, if DC did the same thing, it wouldn't affect Damian and his Teen Titans at all, as they already operate in secret. But that doesn't stop me wondering how he'd react to such a status quo.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Remember Robin War? Marvel's doing a larger scale version, Outlawed. Instead of just one legacy being banned, it's all teen heroes, and nationally instead of just in one city. Funny thing is, if DC did the same thing, it wouldn't affect Damian and his Teen Titans at all, as they already operate in secret. But that doesn't stop me wondering how he'd react to such a status quo.


Wasn't aware the TT were secret. I mean Bruce knows about them. 

I feel Damian would rebel and carry on even if Teen heroes were banned though I expect it depends banned by whom and the reason.

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/smahssa





https://twitter.com/mcmramcm


Al Ghuls





https://twitter.com/clairosene

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/smahssa

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/airair_ii






https://twitter.com/usa_jet

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/usa_jet

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/glitter_dc

----------


## Blue22

Wasn't really a lot in the way of Damian and Bruce reconciling today. Like every other comic they're just sorta...cool again. Damian hinted at some frustration with Bruce's inattentiveness but it was fairly minor and really only one of several things they need to talk about.

That said today's Tec was still pretty good. Felt a bit rushed in some parts, particularly the resolution, but still pretty damn enjoyable.

----------


## Restingvoice

> https://twitter.com/glitter_dc


This looks like a reference to an anime but I don't know what

----------


## Fergus

Satisfying issue from Taylor.
The story was touching and emotional and I quite liked Lucius as the new Alfred.
I wish we had more issues like this. Stories that focus on the human elements, emotional beats and interactions with regular Gotham folks. 
Batman and Robin not fighting a major foe rather saving kids.

It was nice seeing them ditch the costumes and going to confront the bad guy as the Waynes because this was personal. Wayne Foundation/orphanages had their name so it had to be Bruce Wayne and Damian Wayne  taking care of it not B&R. No secret Identity.

Highlights for me

*spoilers:*
Bruce calling the kids in the orphanage his children
Bruce apologising
Damian calling Bruce out on how he's distant with his own kids but when it's kids he doesn't know then he 's caring. A thing that happens a lot. We've all seen panels that make fandom melt of Batman the caring hero being sweet to random kids in need.
Damian calling the orphanage a store full of Back up Robins
Damian saying Bruce is more brood than man
Bruce and Martha
Damian giving his hood and cape to the cold kid
The montage of Damian pounding the street for days in really awful weather searching for the kid.
*end of spoilers*

It seems the estrangement is down to Bruce being in a mood and closing himself off likely due to Alfred

----------


## Fergus

> Wasn't really a lot in the way of Damian and Bruce reconciling today. Like every other comic they're just sorta...cool again. Damian hinted at some frustration with Bruce's inattentiveness but it was fairly minor and really only one of several things they need to talk about.
> 
> That said today's Tec was still pretty good. Felt a bit rushed in some parts, particularly the resolution, but still pretty damn enjoyable.


The sad thing is that while we might see the issues such as purposefully endangering Damian I doubt Damian does. Think about it when abuse, risking his life, pain and conditional love from those who are supposed to love and safeguard you has been the normal for most of your life. It's difficult to recognise when a parent is neglecting their duties.

I'm surprised Damian even voiced dissatisfaction.

----------


## Ansa

I don't think it was intentional, but I had to laugh when Lucius told Bruce that Damian passed out the minute he got home and a few seconds later Bruce asks Lucius to wake up Damian so he can stand around doing nothing while his father exposes some crimes :Stick Out Tongue: 

Damian calling out Bruce was something I desperately needed. It would have been nice if they delved into it some more, but there isn't much you can do in just one issue. I liked Bruce's resolve at the end to take better care of his orphanage, but he told Damian he had no time for him at the beginning...which only confirms Damian's accusation that Bruce is fine making an effort for every child that isn't his own. 
Not sure if putting a hand on Damian's shoulder once in a while is enough to make up for that fact.

Bruce distancing himself from everyone because of Alfred would have been more interesting if Bruce had interacted with his family more before Alfred died. Even though it was revealed that Bruce was only faking isolating himself, we haven't seen many positive interactions between Bruce and his family on paper in a long time. Now it doesn't feel like much has changed honestly. Bruce was an ass before and now he continues to be an ass to them.

Overall I really liked this issue. Damian was written well. It touched on a conflict I wanted to read about and Bruce learned a valuable lesson about not only financing but also keeping an eye on his social projects. It reminded us that some problems need Bruce Wayne and not Batman. Hopefully Bruce remembers that lesson in the future and doesn't forget to at least write a damn card for his son's birthday again.

----------


## adrikito

It was DIFFERENT but.. 

I liked this Detective Comics issue and Bruce with Damian again.

Good work TOM TAYLOR.
*
DAMIAN WAS TALLER? OR I AM THE ONLY WHO THINKS THIS?*  :Confused:

----------


## Blue22

Damian's height/appearance has always fluctuated, depending on the artist. Sometimes he looks his age. Sometimes he still looks ten. Hell this used to happen even back when he actually was ten.

I wouldn't be shocked if he was supposed to be 16 in DCeased. Puberty does not like this kid xD

----------


## Konja7

I see Damian/Robin in a promo for the Episode 4 of Harley Quinn animated series.

I like Damian in this promo, although he is different in some aspects.

----------


## Rac7d*

> I see Damian/Robin in a promo for the Episode 4 of Harley Quinn animated series.
> 
> I like Damian in this promo, although he is different in some aspects.


I keep forgetting that Harley was around to fight dick Grayson robin she is an old lady

----------


## adrikito

> I see Damian/Robin in a promo for the Episode 4 of Harley Quinn animated series.
> 
> I like Damian in this promo, although he is different in some aspects.


REALLY?  Maybe I will give it a chance.. Only that episode to see Damian.

I am TIRED to heard Harley name and don´t see STEPH in any comic as relevant character.. 

Harley is even in Birds of prey with Cass.  :Frown:

----------


## Jackalope89

> REALLY?  Maybe I will give it a chance.. Only that episode to see Damian.
> 
> I am TIRED to heard Harley name and don´t see STEPH in any comic as relevant character.. 
> 
> Harley is even in Birds of prey with Cass.


Cass in name only.

----------


## Blue22

*spoilers:*
"Yeah, I'm a little sweet potato pie"
- Damian Wayne (2019)
*end of spoilers*
Oh my God XD

----------


## Frontier

> *spoilers:*
> "Yeah, I'm a little sweet potato pie"
> - Damian Wayne (2019)
> *end of spoilers*
> Oh my God XD


It's weird. Damian actually sounds age-appropriate but it's weird to hear him not sound like Stuart Allan.

----------


## Blue22

Stuart's still the best Damian VA we've had. But as the years go by, they're gonna need to replace him sooner or later. I'm actually kinda surprised he's held on this long, even with them slightly aging him.

As for this kid...yeah he definitely sounds more like a ten year old than Stuart did when he first started out (though, he honestly wasn't THAT much older). But damn is it weird hearing Damian actually sound like a...LITTLE little kid.

----------


## Restingvoice

> I keep forgetting that Harley was around to fight dick Grayson robin she is an old lady


Not that old. If we go by BTAS timeline, Dick was already in high school at that time. She didn't start at the same time as Joker and she was only a recent graduate when she met and fell for him.

----------


## Aahz

> Not that old. If we go by BTAS timeline, Dick was already in high school at that time. She didn't start at the same time as Joker and she was only a recent graduate when she met and fell for him.


Actually Dick was already in collage in BTAS.

And in the comics Harley didn't appear untill No Mans Land.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Actually Dick was already in collage in BTAS.
> 
> And in the comics Harley didn't appear untill No Mans Land.


The comics has 15 year old Grayson fighting Harley Quinn and joker with batman

----------


## Aahz

> The comics has 15 year old Grayson fighting Harley Quinn and joker with batman


Which comic?

----------


## Rac7d*

> Which comic?

----------


## Frontier

> Stuart's still the best Damian VA we've had. But as the years go by, they're gonna need to replace him sooner or later. I'm actually kinda surprised he's held on this long, even with them slightly aging him.
> 
> As for this kid...yeah he definitely sounds more like a ten year old than Stuart did when he first started out (though, he honestly wasn't THAT much older). But damn is it weird hearing Damian actually sound like a...LITTLE little kid.


That's the thing with Damian. He should sound really young, but he doesn't talk like that, so it's kind of hard to get someone who can really capture that middle ground.

----------


## Fergus

Damian clip from the Harley Quinn show






I see this was already posted earler.

I like Allen for Damian. I'm used to it I suppose but this new guy also good and he's an Oscar nominee. Damian Wayne Robin is a difficult character to get right unlike the other Robins. I'm talking both Voice Acting and Live Action.

You need to balance opposing characteristics. A young voice with a mature stilted way of speaking. 

Pompous middle aged Alfred Pennyworth but with a kid's voice is what I hear when I read Damian. 
That's a tough act to cast.

----------


## Fergus

> REALLY?  Maybe I will give it a chance.. Only that episode to see Damian.
> 
> *I am TIRED to heard Harley name* and don´t see STEPH in any comic as relevant character.. 
> 
> Harley is even in Birds of prey with Cass.


Funny you say that because I hear the same complaints about Damian.

characters that fans love to hate on for no good reason. Fans often claim that they are over exposed or 'shoved down our necks. I say they are popular and so DC has to meet demand. 

I don't mind Harley. She's in a lot but that's because she's a Break Out Star. She's changed from her early days and at times she's put in books /teams she's no business being in but that expected of characters that fans like.

Also you mean Cass is in Harley's  Birds of Prey Movie

----------


## Fergus

TEEN TITANS #40
written by ADAM GLASS and ROBBIE THOMPSON
art by EDUARDO PANSICA and JULIO FERREIRA
cover by BERNARD CHANG
variant cover by KHARY RANDOLPH
“Djinn War” continues! Elias and his army of genies have begun their assault on heaven, and the only person capable of stopping him is his younger sister Djinn—who is currently trapped in purgatory. But Robin, Crush and the rest of the Teen Titans have a plan to bust her out—and the road to purgatory goes through hell itself. But how do you get to hell, you ask? Simple...you only have to die!
ON SALE 03.18.20
$3.99 US | 32 PAGES
FC | DC
This issue will ship with two covers.
Please see the order form for details.


This title just keeps getting crazier and I like it.

----------


## Fergus

ROBIN 80TH ANNIVERSARY 100-PAGE SUPER SPECTACULAR #1
written by MARV WOLFMAN, CHUCK DIXON, DEVIN GRAYSON, TIM SEELEY, TOM KING, JUDD WINICK, JAMES TYNION IV, AMY WOLFRAM, ROBBIE THOMPSON, ADAM GLASS, PETER J. TOMASI, and more!
art by TOM GRUMMETT, SCOTT McDANIEL, MIKEL JANÍN, KENNETH ROCAFORT, FREDDIE E. WILLIAMS II, JAVI FERNANDEZ, NICOLA SCOTT, DUSTIN NGUYEN, ANDY KUBERT, FRANK MILLER, and others
cover by LEE WEEKS
1940s variant cover by JIM LEE and SCOTT WILLIAMS
1950s variant cover by JULIAN TOTINO TEDESCO
1960s variant cover by DUSTIN NGUYEN
1970s variant cover by KAARE ANDREWS
1980s variant cover by FRANK MILLER
1990s variant cover by JIM CHEUNG
2000s variant cover by DERRICK CHEW
2010s variant cover by YASMINE PUTRI
blank variant cover
DC Comics celebrates Robin the Boy Wonders 80th anniversary in style with an all-star creative team representing each iteration of the iconic character across eight decades of history! From the high-flying adventures of Dick Grayson to the tragedy of Jason Todd, the enthusiasm of Tim Drake and the arrogance of Damian Wayne, the persistence of Stephanie Brown and the rebelliousness of Carrie Kelleythe mantle of Robin has been worn by many, but always represents one thing: a hero.
ONE-SHOT
PRESTIGE FORMAT
ON SALE 03.11.20
$9.99 US | 96 PAGES
FC | DC
This issue will ship with 11 covers.
Please see the order form for details.

----------


## Frontier

> Damian clip from the Harley Quinn show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see this was already posted earler.
> 
> ...


In the comics Harley wouldn't last two minutes against Damian  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Rac7d*

> In the comics Harley wouldn't last two minutes against Damian .


Did you forget she can take on batman now and slip past as kyrptonian and amazon

----------


## Blue22

Yeah, I'm not entirely sure where Harley got her skills from (especially if her Amazon training isn't canon anymore) but she's no pushover. Could she easily incapacitate Damian like that? Of course not. I still have a hard time believing she could beat any Batfam member in a fair fight aside from maybe Duke. But the girl's got skill, regardless.

----------


## Jackalope89

> Did you forget she can take on batman now and slip past as kyrptonian and amazon


Well, maybe the idiot ones in the Justice League, but the Outlaws ones...

----------


## U.N. Owen

I don't hate Jacob Tremblay's voice work for Damian, but I think he would have benefitted greatly from not having Stuart Allan Bertman coming before him. I think he was cast because they needed to play up the arrogant brat far out of his league rather than arrogant jerk.

----------


## Fergus

Harley shouldn't be able to beat any Robin but she does appear to have gotten a power up recently.

Harley beating the JL is BS from the same writer that gave us Catwoman beating 3 Flashes so not surprising.

----------


## Restingvoice

> 


Yeah in New 52 Dick and Harley debut in the same year. Dick's 16 and Harley fresh out. They never said how long did it take for Joker to convert her but she went straight to Arkham after university. 

About Robins, 90s Harley can't beat Batman, but she's still plenty agile. I feel like standard Harley, no powers would be an even match for a standard Robin.

----------


## Frontier

> Yeah, I'm not entirely sure where Harley got her skills from (especially if her Amazon training isn't canon anymore) but she's no pushover. Could she easily incapacitate Damian like that? Of course not. I still have a hard time believing she could beat any Batfam member in a fair fight aside from maybe Duke. But the girl's got skill, regardless.


I think she's honestly more slippery then strong combat-wise, at least if we're pitting her against an actual Superhero.

----------


## Jackalope89

Original Harley (BTAS) was a gymnast. So, flexible and agile, but that does not make a master fighter.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Original Harley (BTAS) was a gymnast. So, flexible and agile, but that does not make a master fighter.


She has beaten catwoman and Dick Grayson

----------


## Ansa

> Damian's height/appearance has always fluctuated, depending on the artist. Sometimes he looks his age. Sometimes he still looks ten. Hell this used to happen even back when he actually was ten.
> 
> I wouldn't be shocked if he was supposed to be 16 in DCeased. Puberty does not like this kid xD


I'm having flashbacks to ten year old Damian being drawn tall enough to carry Dick, I think it was in Battle for the Cowl.
Another thing that really bugged me was when they drew Damian with the body of a child, but the face of an old man. Really made me wonder how long it had been since the artists last saw a kid.

----------


## Ansa

> *spoilers:*
> "Yeah, I'm a little sweet potato pie"
> - Damian Wayne (2019)
> *end of spoilers*
> Oh my God XD


He sounds so adorable.

----------


## Ansa

It's kind of sad that Batman and Robin working together on a case is something special, a highlight that has to be praised. Tells you a lot about the sorry state of the main title.

----------


## Fergus

https://www.newsarama.com/48191-prie...worst-dad.html

*The World’s Worst Dad' is about a man who loves and desperately wants to be loved but is capable of neither. So, he does skanky stuff like put a hit out on his daughter so he can spend time with her. And, in the latter part of the series, Deathstroke clearly falls in love with Damian Wayne. I hope fans can understand that, I hope they got that. Deathstroke loves that kid and can access that love in ways he cannot with his own children because Damian is so very much like him.
*





As sketchy as it all looks I liked Slade and Damian's interactions. I'm glad Damian is a Wayne rather than a Wilson but I hope we get more writers picking from where Priest left off. The animated Department already has something going but that's more their antagonist side being explored. I want more material exploring their similarities.

Damian and Slade make a good duo

----------


## Fergus

> It's kind of sad that Batman and Robin working together on a case is something special, a highlight that has to be praised. Tells you a lot about the sorry state of the main title.


Jason was the last Robin to regularly feature in the Bat titles. Tim wasn't there most of the time during his time as Robin. It's not a new thing. A lot of fans like solo Batman.

I wouldn't call it a sorry state since it's ubderstanable.
DC decided they wanted Robin to be more independent.

Also Robin was created to be an audience stand in. A character readers can insert themselves into to be part of the story. That changed a long time ago. 

Lets be frank Batman doesn't need Robin. Not for in story or real world purposes. As much as I like Batman and Robin [certain versions of Robin] I was one of the fans that was very happy in the 90's when Robin was shipped off to solo island [Tim made me dislike Robin]

----------


## dietrich

> *spoilers:*
> "Yeah, I'm a little sweet potato pie"
> - Damian Wayne (2019)
> *end of spoilers*
> Oh my God XD


Can't wait to see this show

----------


## Ansa

> Jason was the last Robin to regularly feature in the Bat titles. Tim wasn't there most of the time during his time as Robin. It's not a new thing. A lot of fans like solo Batman.
> 
> I wouldn't call it a sorry state since it's ubderstanable.
> DC decided they wanted Robin to be more independent.
> 
> Also Robin was created to be an audience stand in. A character readers can insert themselves into to be part of the story. That changed a long time ago. 
> 
> Lets be frank Batman doesn't need Robin. Not for in story or real world purposes. As much as I like Batman and Robin [certain versions of Robin] I was one of the fans that was very happy in the 90's when Robin was shipped off to solo island [Tim made me dislike Robin]


I disagree. You can't compare Tim's situation to Damian's. Damian is Bruce's son and one of his biggest dreams was always to meet his father and work at his side. We clearly saw that he was heartbroken when Bruce had amnesia or when he ignored his birthday, that he was angry when Bruce made no effort to reach out to him after No Justice and that he was hurt in this issue that Bruce cares about the wellbeing of other kids, when he can't even reach out to him, while they are both grieving for Alfred.
And Bruce without his supporting cast is boring af. A lot of people hate what King has done to the members of the batfamily.

Tomasi's Batman and Robin is beloved and still gets reprinted.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Jason was the last Robin to regularly feature in the Bat titles. Tim wasn't there most of the time during his time as Robin. It's not a new thing. A lot of fans like solo Batman.
> 
> I wouldn't call it a sorry state since it's ubderstanable.
> DC decided they wanted Robin to be more independent.
> 
> Also Robin was created to be an audience stand in. A character readers can insert themselves into to be part of the story. That changed a long time ago. 
> 
> Lets be frank Batman doesn't need Robin. Not for in story or real world purposes. As much as I like Batman and Robin [certain versions of Robin] I was one of the fans that was very happy in the 90's when Robin was shipped off to solo island [Tim made me dislike Robin]


This is why Tim is kind of obsolete, “Batman needs a Robin” was his whole thing

----------


## Frontier

> Jason was the last Robin to regularly feature in the Bat titles. Tim wasn't there most of the time during his time as Robin. It's not a new thing. A lot of fans like solo Batman.
> 
> I wouldn't call it a sorry state since it's ubderstanable.
> DC decided they wanted Robin to be more independent.
> 
> Also Robin was created to be an audience stand in. A character readers can insert themselves into to be part of the story. That changed a long time ago. 
> 
> Lets be frank Batman doesn't need Robin. Not for in story or real world purposes. As much as I like Batman and Robin [certain versions of Robin] I was one of the fans that was very happy in the 90's when Robin was shipped off to solo island [Tim made me dislike Robin]


I think Tim had enough of a presence in the solo title to where Batman and Robin being a team was acknowledged and you felt Robin's presence without him needing to be a 24/7 presence in the book. At least from what I've read. 

Batman needs a partner. Whether it's a Robin or some character filling that role, which kind of does get into that Robin's role is essential whether Robin is fulfilling it or not.

----------


## Fergus

> I disagree. You can't compare Tim's situation to Damian's. Damian is Bruce's son and one of his biggest dreams was always to meet his father and work at his side. We clearly saw that he was heartbroken when Bruce had amnesia or when he ignored his birthday, that he was angry when Bruce made no effort to reach out to him after No Justice and that he was hurt in this issue that Bruce cares about the wellbeing of other kids, when he can't even reach out to him, while they are both grieving for Alfred.
> And Bruce without his supporting cast is boring af. A lot of people hate what King has done to the members of the batfamily.
> 
> Tomasi's Batman and Robin is beloved and still gets reprinted.


You might find Bruce without his supporting cast boring but not everyone does. I'm not here to talk about personal preference I'm being objective.

Synder's run was more successful than King's and Tomasi's and that run had the least amount of supporting cast. That was Bruce, Alfred and Gordon as the core.

A lot of people hate what King did because a of people love the family and also Batman fans like Batman actually being a competent hero. 

King did a lot more than misuse the cast he also crapped all over the batman so of course fans hate what he did.

Tomasi keeps getting reprinted yes but that doesn't mean that all fans want that in their regular comics. Tomasi's batman and Robin is one of my favourite runs but that run wasn't a regular Batman comic.

That was a run dedicated to exploring bruce as a parent. it was about Bruce and Damian getting to know each other. That's not what your regular fan wants from a batman comic.

Why do you think this notion that Bruce and Damian don't work well together comes from? From Fans who read the Tomasi run viewing it as a regular Batman and Robin team comic and therefore jumping to the conclusion that they don't partner well.


The point is that DC is a business so they are here to make money and the writers all have different ideas they want to explore. Now DC could mandate that Damian be used in all Batman stories  so Bruce looks less of a douche but they prefer to give the writers creative control. Which I feel is for the best.

No writer should be forced to include a character they really don't want to use.

Fyi if King is to be believed The Bat office didn't let him use the family which could be true since King was supposed to be pushing Duke. He was the side kick in his run.

The faith of Jon kent also shows how little DC cares for Super heroes raising kids/being good parents.

----------


## Fergus

> I think Tim had enough of a presence in the solo title to where Batman and Robin being a team was acknowledged and you felt Robin's presence without him needing to be a 24/7 presence in the book. At least from what I've read. 
> 
> Batman needs a partner. Whether it's a Robin or some character filling that role, which kind of does get into that Robin's role is essential whether Robin is fulfilling it or not.


No. We had a lot of appearances in the Robin solo but once Tim's training was done he was mostly gone and he was missing for huge chunks and lots of big events.

Of course Tim was Robin for double the time damian was so that might contribute to why fans thought he was in the Bat books as much but he really wasn't.

batman does need someone to interact with but that could be anyone including Jim or Alfred. Writers who don't like batfamily, like batman as a loner or dislike the idea of Robin will go for Jim/Alfred or create their own.


Every new writer now comes with there own toy's they want to play with. If DC really wanted Batman and Robin together they wouldn't allow these writers to keep coming up with their own supporting cast but they like Robin away solo.

----------


## Fergus

> This is why Tim is kind of obsolete, “Batman needs a Robin” was his whole thing


Yep. And DC not doing anything to stop Synder outright stating otherwise is a big deal. 
That line never was a good one. It makes batman looks incompetent. if Batman needs some random kid to be his morality/stop him from going too far then he has no business being a hero. not to mention that the stories after don't reflect that.

The only robin who we can see from the stories ever making a difference is Dick Grayson.

That line was pure BS no wonder they had a stalker, lonely kid who idolised Robin say it and batman himself never once utter it. It robs batman of agency.

----------


## Restingvoice

I don't know if Batman needs a Robin (the answer's no because he has a lot of adult family members now who can act as family members to protect, the voice of reasons, or to lighten the mood that used to be Robin's role) but WB wants a Robin. It's what led to Tim's creation and why Damian's brought back from the dead.

DC Comics themselves don't feel they need a Robin, because unlike in the past where kids can freely buy comics from the newsstands and double DC's sales, they're mostly available in comic shops, which are dwindling. 

They're doing digital too, but since DC's main target audience seems to be longtime fans who have enough money to buy as many books about their shared universe as possible, I don't know if they even count that. 

They're also doing Walmart comics and Graphic Novels but it's not their priority. 

Their main attention is still on the main, shared universe, published in floppies that you have to preorder to tell them you're interested. A lot of kids and parents don't do that.

----------


## Frontier

> No. We had a lot of appearances in the Robin solo but once Tim's training was done he was mostly gone and he was missing for huge chunks and lots of big events.
> 
> Of course Tim was Robin for double the time damian was so that might contribute to why fans thought he was in the Bat books as much but he really wasn't.
> 
> batman does need someone to interact with but that could be anyone including Jim or Alfred. Writers who don't like batfamily, like batman as a loner or dislike the idea of Robin will go for Jim/Alfred or create their own.


I mean, I've read a lot of 90's Batman and I felt that Robin showed up pretty frequently or was a part of Batman's adventures enough to where people would at least get the impression that they're a consistent and active duo even if Tim wasn't there.

Even beyond Jim or Alfred it feels like writers, even if they don't use Robin, have to eventually give Batman a field partner or someone to work with in the field that he can talk or bounce off to...who more often not fulfills the Robin role. 



> Every new writer now comes with there own toy's they want to play with. If DC really wanted Batman and Robin together they wouldn't allow these writers to keep coming up with their own supporting cast but they like Robin away solo.


I'm not sure DC has strong feelings about it either way.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Yep. And DC not doing anything to stop Synder outright stating otherwise is a big deal. 
> That line never was a good one. It makes batman looks incompetent. if Batman needs some random kid to be his morality/stop him from going too far then he has no business being a hero. not to mention that the stories after don't reflect that.
> 
> The only robin who we can see from the stories ever making a difference is Dick Grayson.
> 
> That line was pure BS no wonder they had a stalker, lonely kid who idolised Robin say it and batman himself never once utter it. It robs batman of agency.


This is why Damian can so easily fill Tim story place any film

----------


## Frontier

> This is why Damian can so easily fill Tim story place any film


But then they usually just make him more of a standardized Robin. 

It's only been in the adult animated films where it feels like they've really been able to capture his Robin from the comics well.

----------


## Rac7d*

> But then they usually just make him more of a standardized Robin. 
> 
> It's only been in the adult animated films where it feels like they've really been able to capture his Robin from the comics well.


 Somewhat since his comic counterparts changes depending on the writer

----------


## Blue22

Yeah but unless you have someone like Bendis who clearly never read a past Damian book in their life, he usually doesn't change THAT badly when going from writer to writer, as far as his personality is concerned. The biggest gripe I have with certain writers are when they exaggerate just how bratty and uncooperative he is, like we're still back in the days when he first joined the family.

----------


## CPSparkles

> But then they usually just make him more of a standardized Robin. 
> 
> It's only been in the adult animated films where it feels like they've really been able to capture his Robin from the comics well.


Tim is the standardised Robin so Damian do become that when he's taken Tim's place eg in things like those unlimited series.

Obviously I prefer Damian as himself but I get why they have him as standard Robin in some thing's.

Damian as the official Robin is forced to  fill the generic Robin Role and the true Damian Role. 

However even in things that are aimed at kids,where he's playing generic Robin there's still an element of Damian there

----------


## CPSparkles

Superson'sn dressed in their Bros YJ Outsiders gear




https://twitter.com/OtterTheAuthor

----------


## CPSparkles

The little Lads go Carolling

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/OtterTheAuthor

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/bandaoyin_mu

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/dc_ypyp






https://twitter.com/htnks2






https://twitter.com/gothamtwinks

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/gothamtwinks






https://twitter.com/yosuga0101

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/winterRimyeah

----------


## Blue22

> https://twitter.com/OtterTheAuthor


Oh my God. Damian, Jon, and Bart are dressed like the South Park boys. The fact that Connor isn't dressed like Kyle makes me wonder whether or not that was on purpose or if it was a huge coincidence xD

----------


## Digifiend

That art confused me, because he's blonde, and of course Conner Kent isn't. But of course, it's actually Conner Hawke, the Green Arrow who got erased from continuity when New 52 happened. I would never have expected someone to use him and Jon together, because Jon didn't exist until shortly before Rebirth.

----------


## Jackalope89

> That art confused me, because he's blonde, and of course Conner Kent isn't. But of course, it's actually Conner Hawke, the Green Arrow who got erased from continuity when New 52 happened. I would never have expected someone to use him and Jon together, because Jon didn't exist until shortly before Rebirth.


Sometimes fanfic authors just end up with great ideas. This and JL8 come to mind for example.

----------


## Katana500

If the 6 year time skip for 5g is true. Where would you like to see Damian?

----------


## Restingvoice

Umm... he'll be 19, so Gotham University?
He already has a diploma, Talia's accreditation lol, but Bruce's gonna drag him to attend anyway.

----------


## dietrich

> Umm... he'll be 19, so Gotham University?
> He already has a diploma, Talia's accreditation lol, but Bruce's gonna drag him to attend anyway.


I think he's past that level. He claims to have 3 phds can't imagine that's true but we know he's got at least one phd according to Bruce in Tec.

I'd like him to be RedBird an independent hero while attending Gotham uni purely for the social experience.

----------


## dietrich

> Oh my God. Damian, Jon, and Bart are dressed like the South Park boys. The fact that Connor isn't dressed like Kyle makes me wonder whether or not that was on purpose or if it was a huge coincidence xD


I didn't even notice their outfit. Lol

----------


## Ansa

> Umm... he'll be 19, so Gotham University?
> He already has a diploma, Talia's accreditation lol, but Bruce's gonna drag him to attend anyway.


Are you sure Bruce is going to pay attention to that? With the way most writers portray his parenting skills I wouldn't be suprised if Bruce missed Damian's second funeral at some point.

----------


## Ansa

> I think he's past that level. He claims to have 3 phds can't imagine that's true but we know he's got at least one phd according to Bruce in Tec.
> 
> I'd like him to be RedBird an independent hero while attending Gotham uni purely for the social experience.


I'd be fine with that, but I just can't stand the names Red Bird or Flamebird.

----------


## Sir Arthur IV

He definitely won't be Luke's sidekick, so I'm guessing he'll take on a new role across the planet like in R:SoB. If this whole time skip is just so that Bruce can have Helena... then it's really pushing it, and it really needs to stop. Sick of the replacement nature of the family and the agenda King had of unwanted children not being family.

----------


## dietrich

> He definitely won't be Luke's sidekick, so I'm guessing he'll take on a new role across the planet like in R:SoB. If this whole time skip is just so that Bruce can have Helena... then it's really pushing it, and it really needs to stop. Sick of the replacement nature of the family and the agenda King had of unwanted children not being family.


The time skip and 5G is more about the larger DCU, temp status quo change to spice things up while selling extra titles and sorting out the universe timeline

----------


## dietrich

> I'd be fine with that, but I just can't stand the names Red Bird or Flamebird.


I'm not that keen on RedBird either but I couldn't be bothered thinking up a new hero name

----------


## Rac7d*

> Umm... he'll be 19, so Gotham University?
> He already has a diploma, Talia's accreditation lol, but Bruce's gonna drag him to attend anyway.


Unless he ignore time like most do,

I would not worry about Damian’s place

----------


## dietrich

> If the 6 year time skip for 5g is true. Where would you like to see Damian?


With the new Timeline I don't expect everyone to be accounted for or even affected. 5G is a generation of heroes. Titles featuring the JL replacements. From the little details we've had I think we might be getting stories from selected generations/eras.

eg Black label as we know will be Gen1& 2 Bruce and co still being heroes and set before they retire. TT, YJ etc will still be going with the current cast more than likely and not aged up

----------


## dietrich

Good Grief!

TT'sThe Other!

*spoilers:*
 Heretic's back in TT 
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Restingvoice

> Are you sure Bruce is going to pay attention to that? With the way most writers portray his parenting skills I wouldn't be suprised if Bruce missed Damian's second funeral at some point.


Tomasi's Bruce will

----------


## Ansa

> With the way most writers portray his parenting skills I wouldn't be suprised if Bruce missed Damian's second funeral at some point.


Hey, I sorta predicted Last Knight on Earth.

----------


## Digifiend

> I'd be fine with that, but I just can't stand the names Red Bird or Flamebird.


Flamebird would actually make sense. He was originally Dick's Robin when he was Batman, and Flamebird was the Kryptonian Nightwing's partner.

----------


## Restingvoice

> Hey, I sorta predicted Last Knight on Earth.


Oh, Damian's dead there?

----------


## Blue22

> Good Grief!
> 
> TT'sThe Other!
> 
> *spoilers:*
>  Heretic's back in TT 
> *end of spoilers*


Oh for fuck's sake! I don't know what's worse. That they did it or that nobody guessed it xD

----------


## Ansa

> Good Grief!
> 
> TT'sThe Other!
> 
> *spoilers:*
>  Heretic's back in TT 
> *end of spoilers*


So even more bat character fights evil version of themselves/evil version of Batman.

----------


## Ansa

> Oh, Damian's dead there?


Yes, he died trying to save original Bruce from the mob that tore him apart. It didn't really matter to the story.

----------


## Blue22

Whelp. I thought it would be dumb but now that I've actually read the issue, I'm okay with who the Other turned out to be. In fact, the whole issue was pretty damn good. Billy can still die in a ditch, but everything else was good.

----------


## RedBird

> Good Grief!
> 
> TT'sThe Other!
> 
> *spoilers:*
>  Heretic's back in TT 
> *end of spoilers*


*spoilers:*
Oh brOTHER
*end of spoilers* I did not see that coming, at all.




> I'm not that keen on RedBird either


You wound me  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## king81992

> Oh for fuck's sake! I don't know what's worse. That they did it or that nobody guessed it xD


I was honestly expecting Djinn's brother since he kept being mentioned.

----------


## Frontier

> Good Grief!
> 
> TT'sThe Other!
> 
> *spoilers:*
>  Heretic's back in TT 
> *end of spoilers*


...Honestly, I like it. It's a smart enough twist to where I didn't expect it, but in some ways I probably should have.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Good Grief!
> 
> TT'sThe Other!
> 
> *spoilers:*
>  Heretic's back in TT 
> *end of spoilers*


At least he has a strong connection to damian. Its not completely random

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian and Jason [at least I think it's Jason. only Damian was tagged but that looks too young to be Bruce and resembles Glitter's Jason]





https://twitter.com/glitter_dc




https://twitter.com/akkiyamia

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian and 5G? From Doomsday Clock #12

Possible hint at what Damian's doing during 5G. I'm guessing it's talking about Damian although it could be any of Bruce's 4 sons.

----------


## CPSparkles

I called an alternate Damian as the Other though i wasn't thinking Heretic when I made that comment because you know I thought he was ...Dead.


Man he looks colourful and macabre. That stitching on his neck and the eye!





Didn't he have the head of an infant/toddler back in Inc?

----------


## Restingvoice

> I called an alternate Damian as the Other though i wasn't thinking Heretic when I made that comment because you know I thought he was ...Dead.
> 
> 
> Man he looks colourful and macabre. That stitching on his neck and the eye!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't he have the head of an infant/toddler back in Inc?


Yeah. Look how much he's grown.

----------


## Jackalope89

> I called an alternate Damian as the Other though i wasn't thinking Heretic when I made that comment because you know I thought he was ...Dead.
> 
> 
> Man he looks colourful and macabre. That stitching on his neck and the eye!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't he have the head of an infant/toddler back in Inc?


In other pages, yes. Just that one it doesn't really look like it.

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/02png

----------


## Blue22

> I called an alternate Damian as the Other though i wasn't thinking Heretic when I made that comment because you know I thought he was ...Dead.
> 
> 
> Man he looks colourful and macabre. That stitching on his neck and the eye!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't he have the head of an infant/toddler back in Inc?


Bruh, I can't with this artist's derp faces XD 

That might be the biggest thing I won't miss when this run ends.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Bruh, I can't with this artist's derp faces XD 
> 
> That might be the biggest thing I won't miss when this run ends.


It's uncanny at times. His style doesn't work with kids. The facial features tend to look exaggerated like they've had work done

----------


## Rac7d*

> Whelp. I thought it would be dumb but now that I've actually read the issue, I'm okay with who the Other turned out to be. In fact, the whole issue was pretty damn good. Billy can still die in a ditch, but everything else was good.


Right him going home like
He didnt just screw up big time and I am terrified they are just gonna forgive him

Like noooooo,  also who care that his lil sister had better grades he is clearly a teen genius himself

----------


## Blue22

I actually did really like the exchange between Billy and his mother. She's cool. I just don't like him lol

----------


## Rac7d*

> I actually did really like the exchange between Billy and his mother. She's cool. I just don't like him lol


We already know he can’t fix this, so he can stay home

----------


## Ansa

Okay, so someone reattached his head and resurrected him...but didn't Talia blow up the building where she decapitated him? The head wasn't the only problem. Or do I remember Batman Inc wrong?

----------


## adrikito

Heretic.. One of my suspects..

Or Heretic or Ra´s using a different identity for something. Or someone related with Ra´s family.

*
I wonder if Glass watched the movie where HERETIC appears and then he wanted to know more about him in the comics.*

----------


## Grandmaster_J

> Like noooooo,  also who care that his lil sister had better grades he is clearly a teen genius himself


It's just insecurities..  That's quite normal to feel inferior to your brother or sis that does everything better than you and Mama Wu even admitted she didn't show as much support as she should've. 




> Heretic.. One of my suspects..
> 
> Or Heretic or Ra´s using a different identity for something. Or someone related with Ra´s family.
> 
> *
> I wonder if Glass watched the movie where HERETIC appears and then he wanted to know more about him in the comics.*


I'll have to go back and read about Heretic since I've only been following Damian since Rebirth. But maybe Glass read some of those and pitched the idea.

----------


## adrikito

What do you think about this? 17th june 2026. DAMIAN WILL BE IN DANGER.




> There seems to be some confusion about Doomsday Clock. The only thing it said about Bruce having a daughter is this:Attachment 90463
> It comics, there's a lot of ways to age someone up and what exactly is supposed to happen is really vague, but "lost daughter" saving Bruce's son 2026 doesn't sound like Selina giving birth to a daughter and raising her with Bruce. She would be like what? Six years old? And she's supposed to save Damian?


*WE WILL NEVER SEE THIS? (Most possible option)*
Is he talking about Helena Wayne? (probably Earth 2 Helena)
They will.... add Athanasia Al Ghul? (please no)

----------


## Jackalope89

> What do you think about this? 17th june 2026. DAMIAN WILL BE IN DANGER.
> 
> 
> 
> *WE WILL NEVER SEE THIS? (Most possible option)*
> Is he talking about Helena Wayne? (probably Earth 2 Helena)
> They will.... add Athanasia Al Ghul? (please no)


I'm thinking Earth 1 (or whatever) Helena Wayne (finally, just an awful journey to get to that point). And "saved" is pretty broad, overall.

----------


## Rac7d*

> It's just insecurities..  That's quite normal to feel inferior to your brother or sis that does everything better than you and Mama Wu even admitted she didn't show as much support as she should've. 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to go back and read about Heretic since I've only been following Damian since Rebirth. But maybe Glass read some of those and pitched the idea.


That’s why his revenge plot is so stupid take this Disney channel 2004’storyline and send it some where else

----------


## king81992

> What do you think about this? 17th june 2026. DAMIAN WILL BE IN DANGER.
> 
> 
> 
> *WE WILL NEVER SEE THIS? (Most possible option)*
> Is he talking about Helena Wayne? (probably Earth 2 Helena)
> They will.... add Athanasia Al Ghul? (please no)


Damian's sister searching for him is probably one of the only teased storylines that we'll see actually see in the comics.

----------


## Godlike13

She will help save his soul. Damian would spoil the crap out of a little sis, lol. Like he is with animals.

----------


## adrikito

> I'm thinking Earth 1 (or whatever) Helena Wayne (finally, just an awful journey to get to that point). And "saved" is pretty broad, overall.


Maybe Earth 2 Helena Wayne. With the Justice Society here again POWER GIRL is here again.. 

But... We have one huntress here... Again with the same that we had with Damian/Tim(2 robins at the same time) and Superkid/Kon(2 superboys) with the 2 helena(2 huntress)?




> Damian's sister searching for him is probably one of the only teased storylines that we'll see actually see in the comics.


I hope that is Earth 2 Helena. They know each other. We don´t need more batfamily.




> She will help save his soul. Damian would spoil the crap out of a little sis, lol. Like he is with animals.


I wonder how many Attempts are necessary to save damian soul completely.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Astralabius

We went over the possible ways to look at the panel from Doomsday Clock #12 over in the thread to Batman #85.

After seeing some people online claim this was a definitive confirmation that Selina would give birth to Helena Wayne soon I thought it would be better to correct that misconception. It doesn't confirm anything.

----------


## Ansa

> Then again, the only thing King seems to be really interested in is batcat, so maybe Damian will just be a hostage and not contribute anything to the story because King can't think of another use for him.


It wasn't hard to predict, but I guessed how useless Damian and the rest of the family would be in City of Bane correctly back in August.

----------


## Korath

> It wasn't hard to predict, but I guessed how useless Damian and the rest of the family would be in City of Bane correctly back in August.


Yeah. At least the others had almost no lines, so they weren't used as badly as him. But he seriously took the cake in his role as "You're just useless 'cause you ain't Catwoman!" in this series.

----------


## dietrich

> We went over the possible ways to look at the panel from Doomsday Clock #12 over in the thread to Batman #85.
> 
> After seeing some people online claim this was a definitive confirmation that Selina would give birth to Helena Wayne soon I thought it would be better to correct that misconception. It doesn't confirm anything.


It seems pretty clear that that was hinting at Helena Wayne from Earth 2. It would be good to see the two together again afterall the last time I recall seeing Helena she was mourning at his grave

----------


## Ansa

> Yeah. At least the others had almost no lines, so they weren't used as badly as him. But he seriously took the cake in his role as "You're just useless 'cause you ain't Catwoman!" in this series.


I made this out of boredom back when issue #76 came out, but it still applies:
359c401e-ef65-4969-bc3a-c4352f84c2b8.jpg

----------


## dietrich



----------


## dietrich

https://twitter.com/ttt12349

----------


## Jackalope89

A nice little fan manga there.

----------


## dietrich

> I made this out of boredom back when issue #76 came out, but it still applies:359c401e-ef65-4969-bc3a-c4352f84c2b8.jpg


Unless you are prepared to do it on dirty rooftops at a moment's notice father will never love you Damian. Sorry  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dietrich

> A nice little fan manga there.


Trust the fans to give us what we need when DC lets us down.

----------


## Ansa

> Unless you are prepared to do it on dirty rooftops at a moment's notice father will never love you Damian. Sorry


You can't say he isn't trying  :Wink: 

20191220_200840.jpg

(I'm so sorry)

----------


## Blue22

> You can't say he isn't trying 
> 
> 20191220_200840.jpg
> 
> (I'm so sorry)


Did...he actually say that? Was that supposed to be cute? XD

And I thought it was bad when Bendis did it.

EDIT:

Okay, actually went and watched the episode and HOLY SHIT (that one...odd line aside) it was hilarious in every conceivable way. Everyone's both in and out of character AF but it works. I didn't think I'd be into it but I might actually give this Harley show a shot.

----------


## dietrich

> You can't say he isn't trying 
> 
> 20191220_200840.jpg
> 
> (I'm so sorry)


lol. Batman and he's chums. Admire you for trying Damian  but something's are best left to the pros. and yes  I am saying that Selina used to be a professional Ho so this is a job for her


Poor Damian. Loyal and dedicated to a fault. 

father's been ignoring him for months. Replaced him with a Starfish but the instant he gets the call to go into Gotham and face off against Bane, Gotham Girl, Thomas Wayne and all  the villains of Gotham he's there. No tantrums. No bitching/holding a grudge. He just  steps up because he's a hero and he's also a 13yr old desperate for his farther's love and acknowledgement.

----------


## dietrich

> Did...he actually say that? Was that supposed to be cute? XD
> 
> And I thought it was bad when Bendis did it.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Okay, actually went and watched the episode and HOLY SHIT (that one...odd line aside) it was hilarious in every conceivable way. Everyone's both in and out of character AF but it works. I didn't think I'd be into it but I might actually give this Harley show a shot.


Yeah that clip was funny.

----------


## Frontier

My only problem is that no way would Harley have been able to get the drop on Damian as much as she did on that show. 

He should be almost as dangerous as Batman is, and she didn't stand a chance against his dad on her own.

----------


## Blue22

Yeah, that and Damian completely bitching out towards the end, screaming and crying for his dad (not even father. He says "Dad") to help him against a C-List villain. This wasn't exactly a good version of him...but damn was it entertaining, nonetheless XD

----------


## Frontier

> Yeah, that and Damian completely bitching out towards the end, screaming and crying for his dad (not even father. He says "Dad") to help him against a C-List villain. This wasn't exactly a good version of him...but damn was it entertaining, nonetheless XD


I did find it kind of funny that Batman called him his "ward" in public but Damian kept yelling "dad"  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Rac7d*

> I did find it kind of funny that Batman called him his "ward" in public but Damian kept yelling "dad" .


The ending scene was top knot he tho

----------


## Ansa

> Poor Damian. Loyal and dedicated to a fault. 
> 
> father's been ignoring him for months. Replaced him with a Starfish but the instant he gets the call to go into Gotham and face off against Bane, Gotham Girl, Thomas Wayne and all  the villains of Gotham he's there. No tantrums. No bitching/holding a grudge. He just  steps up because he's a hero and he's also a 13yr old desperate for his farther's love and acknowledgement.


And in return he gets rewarded with having to witness Alfred's murder and Bruce only calling him when Lucius informed Bruce he should maybe take a look at the orphanage he owns when he was too busy with other stuff.
Oh and apparently he ate dinner with "the boys" once after Alfred's death. Really worth risking your physical and mental health for.

I almost find it funny how King handled Alfred's death vs what we've seen how other writers use his death so far.

King: Bruce is mourning a bit, but hey, everything is okay, because he has Selina now. She's totally a worthy replacement, shut up. Nevermind King thought Bruce throwing a hissy fit for weeks because he got left by a woman that has broken up with him several times before was an absolutely appropriate reaction for Batman to have.

Batman and the Outsiders: Bruce is depressed because of Alfred, doubts and blames himself and has to be told by Jefferson that it's not his fault.

Detective Comics 1017 by Tom Taylor: According to Damian Bruce retreated into "an angry, brooding cloud" and he was shocked to hear from him, hinting that Bruce isolated himself again.

The solicitation for Detective Comics 1018 by Tomasi also talks about Bruce being alone and "missing one of the very foundations of his life both as Bruce Wayne and Batman".

One of these things is not like the others.

So far the only comic that aknowledged that Damian had to witness Alfred's death has been Outsiders. Bruce mentions that he feels ashamed that he let Alfred die, that it happened in "his father's house in front of my son". Batman #85 came out this week so we still have some  time to deal with Damian's trauma, but I really hope this isn't the only thing we hear about this. Especially since it was only Bruce's perspective and not Damian's.

----------


## Ansa

> I did find it kind of funny that Batman called him his "ward" in public but Damian kept yelling "dad" .


Not really sure why Bruce called him "his ward" here.
Comic Bruce has long given up on keeping it secret. He calls Robin son when they are dressed as Batman and Robin and standing in front of enemies.
In the recent Nightwing annual or in Detective Comics #1017 he even called him Damian while they were in their costumes. Bruce isn't even trying anymore.

----------


## Restingvoice

Hey, how often does Bruce pay attention to Damian's study?

I'm skimming Golden Age and every few issues there's a scene where Bruce asks Dick to keep doing his homework while he handles the case, and tells him to skip crime-fighting or sleep early since he has a school tomorrow.
He helps Jason with his homework too.

He's a more off-hand with Tim since he didn't live in the Manor. His father was neglectful at first and then Tim moved to a high school off Gotham, so he's more independent.

I only remember maybe one or two instances during Tomasi's run where he checks if Damian did his homework. He was homeschooled with Alfred though, until Super Sons, and he's already very knowledgeable thanks to Talia's method of education, but this is more about how much Bruce pays attention to the Robins education than their own intelligence.

----------


## Fergus

> Hey, how often does Bruce pay attention to Damian's study?
> 
> I'm skimming Golden Age and every few issues there's a scene where Bruce asks Dick to keep doing his homework while he handles the case, and tells him to skip crime-fighting or sleep early since he has a school tomorrow.
> He helps Jason with his homework too.
> 
> He's a more off-hand with Tim since he didn't live in the Manor. His father was neglectful at first and then Tim moved to a high school off Gotham, so he's more independent.
> 
> I only remember maybe one or two instances during Tomasi's run where he checks if Damian did his homework. He was homeschooled with Alfred though, until Super Sons, and he's already very knowledgeable thanks to Talia's method of education, but this is more about how much Bruce pays attention to the Robins education than their own intelligence.


Damian unlike the other Robins already finished his studies [I guess he could add additional degrees] Bruce asking about his homework to me read like busy work or might even be assigned study on How to make friends. Homework that isn't anything to do with required education.

It the same reason why he sent him to ReevesWest.

----------


## Fergus

> Did...he actually say that? Was that supposed to be cute? XD
> 
> And I thought it was bad when Bendis did it.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Okay, actually went and watched the episode and HOLY SHIT (that one...odd line aside) it was hilarious in every conceivable way. Everyone's both in and out of character AF but it works. I didn't think I'd be into it but I might actually give this Harley show a shot.


Between this series and Batman Hush animated Damian is delivering on the comedy.

I liked his use here.

----------


## Confuzzled

It's so weird when an actual kid voices Damian lol.

Impressed the show got Jacob Tremblay. He's the most sought after child star atm.

----------


## dietrich

> It's so weird when an actual kid voices Damian lol.
> 
> Impressed the show got Jacob Tremblay. He's the most sought after child star atm.


I was surprised when I saw his name listed and he did a great job. I suppose the talent behind the scenes might have helped. The guys behind the Harley Show are very talented with a good track record.

Not to mention the quality script. The show is so good. Surprisingly good.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Hey, how often does Bruce pay attention to Damian's study?
> 
> I'm skimming Golden Age and every few issues there's a scene where Bruce asks Dick to keep doing his homework while he handles the case, and tells him to skip crime-fighting or sleep early since he has a school tomorrow.
> He helps Jason with his homework too.
> 
> He's a more off-hand with Tim since he didn't live in the Manor. His father was neglectful at first and then Tim moved to a high school off Gotham, so he's more independent.
> 
> I only remember maybe one or two instances during Tomasi's run where he checks if Damian did his homework. He was homeschooled with Alfred though, until Super Sons, and he's already very knowledgeable thanks to Talia's method of education, but this is more about how much Bruce pays attention to the Robins education than their own intelligence.


Damian before he joined the batfamily had already completed his higher education  so that wasn't necessary.
Talia  had him home schooled already. She took  it very serious, hiring renowned professors.


I was confused by what Bruce meant by home work  since later on we see that Damian is educated to a level that makes things awkward at school where he ends up handing in a piece of work that went beyond xtra credit (  it even had recommendations for future essay's and how the topic could be made more challenging) forcing the teacher to put in extra time much to her annoyance.

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/gothamtwinks

----------


## CPSparkles

Supersons Hurry  Up





https://twitter.com/02png


"i have seen so much of the universe. you are the best thing in it."




https://twitter.com/BSDJBS






https://twitter.com/dbwntm

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/deatherm123




https://twitter.com/zatou_79ha

----------


## CPSparkles

> I did find it kind of funny that Batman called him his "ward" in public but Damian kept yelling "dad" .


I found it odd as well also what's with the nose bleeds? The  show's awesome and funny, can't wait to see  more.  I read somewhere that we'll be seeing more family members so can't wait.

----------


## Blue22

> also what's with the nose bleeds?


Yeah I didn't get that either. I thought maybe it was some kind of anime trope where male characters see a hot woman and their nose starts bleeding (Damian with a crush on Harley is disturbing in so many ways XD) but it didn't really seem like that's what they were going for. Both times it happened, it was right the fuck out of nowhere.

----------


## CPSparkles

The best Dynamic Duo










https://twitter.com/mmhfmmfff

----------


## CPSparkles

YJ Jason and Damian grow up together in the LOA







https://twitter.com/_Sae0000




https://twitter.com/katsuichi21

----------


## CPSparkles

https://twitter.com/gothamtwinks









https://twitter.com/yosuga0101

----------


## adrikito

> You can't say he isn't trying 
> 
> Attachment 90521
> 
> (I'm so sorry)


Is really Damian? He reminds me Dick Grayson..

Maybe because I saw TT Go Grayson version..

WOW. Saying that he seems more interested in girls than in the comics world.




> Did...he actually say that? Was that supposed to be cute? XD
> 
> And I thought it was bad when Bendis did it.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Okay, actually went and watched the episode and HOLY SHIT (that one...odd line aside) it was hilarious in every conceivable way. Everyone's both in and out of character AF but it works. I didn't think I'd be into it but I might actually give this Harley show a shot.


This happened in Harley serie?  :Confused:  If he is a little revelant maybe I will see it.. 

But only when he appears.. I heard her name MANY TIMES in the last years and now she has many series.. I am tired of her.

----------


## Rac7d*

As if Damian doesn’t have a nemesis 
Deathstroke. Herectic  Tim Drake, the league of assassins his mother and grand father

----------


## Ansa

> As if Damian doesn’t have a nemesis 
> Deathstroke. Herectic  Tim Drake, the league of assassins his mother and grand father


Made me wonder who is on the Teen Titans in this show that everyone except Damian already has a nemesis. Damian is good at making enemys.

----------


## Darkcrusade25

> As if Damian doesn’t have a nemesis 
> Deathstroke. Herectic  Tim Drake, the league of assassins his mother and grand father


Tim is not Damian's nemesis lol. This isn't 2010. They've been shown to be chill or at the very least, tolerable with each other at least since Rebirth.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Tim is not Damian's nemesis lol. This isn't 2010. They've been shown to be chill or at the very least, tolerable with each other at least since Rebirth.


Tim wished he had a nemesis like Damian

----------


## Darkcrusade25

> Tim wished he had a nemesis like Damian


I mean...yeah?

Who wouldn’t want a nemesis that is chill/tolerable to you? I’m sure Barry and Wally do lol.

----------


## Rac7d*

> I mean...yeah?
> 
> Who wouldn’t want a nemesis that is chill/tolerable to you? I’m sure Barry and Wally do lol.


The rouges are pretty chill and tolerable

----------


## Darkcrusade25

> The rouges are pretty chill and tolerable



Eobard and Hunter say hello.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Eobard and Hunter say hello.


Is reverse flash on of the rouges through 
He is the archnemis

----------


## Darkcrusade25

> Is reverse flash on of the rouges through 
> He is the archnemis


Nah Reverse Flash(both) don’t like the rogues.

----------


## Zaresh

> The rouges are pretty chill and tolerable


Piper was Wally's best friend for years, and he was, technically, a Rogue. Well, an ex-Rogue, or something.
I miss Wally's supporting cast.

Edit: I mean, best friend, probably on the level of Dick when the Titans are in the picture.

----------


## AmiMizuno

Overall Dick's and Damian have been stable? I mean Damian has been aggressive since he at times sees Dick as a threat. But over time it's more of fear not being good enough.

----------


## Jackalope89

> Overall Dick's and Damian have been stable? I mean Damian has been aggressive since he at times sees Dick as a threat. But over time it's more of fear not being good enough.


Beyond initial interactions and the whole "Ric" fiasco? Yeah. Probably the two most tight knit of the Bats.

----------


## Fergus

> Overall Dick's and Damian have been stable? I mean Damian has been aggressive since he at times sees Dick as a threat. But over time it's more of fear not being good enough.


Damian hasn't seen Dick as a threat since Morrison's Batman and Robin. In Nightwing Rebirth Damian viewing Dick as a threat turned out to be a ruse togo see Dick who he was missing.

Damian views Dick as more than just a brother. he got more panicked at the idea of Dick having a kid than Bruce and Selina having a kid.

Dick views Damian as a son

Ric was having Nightmares because he couldn't recall Damian's face and Damian voice was what pulled Ric out of his coma. He opened his eyes to Damian's prompting.

Their relationship is very stable. I believe that a huge part of why Damian is currently spiralling out is not just taking advice from Jason Todd but because Dick Grayson isn't around to guide him. Damian has lost his anchor so he accepted help from the wrong brother and took tips from Bruce who isn't the moral of men.

Damian's aggression is more about losing Dick or being replaced in Dick's life.

----------


## Fergus

For those who missed him Damian was also in JL.

I enjoyed the 1st LOS and the preview where Jon cuts orientation to go get Damian all looks swell. I wasn't a fan of how bendis wrote them before but I'm looking forward to seeing Damian in the future.

----------


## Fergus

Merry Christmas




https://twitter.com/langbuliang




https://twitter.com/GeorgeKambadais

----------


## AmiMizuno

Since the year is almost over. What are Damian's best moments?

----------


## dietrich

> Since the year is almost over. What are Damian's best moments?


Tec Tomasi - Damian sassing Bruce

Nightwing Annual - Damian crying over Dick

Tec Taylor - Damian spending daysand nights in the snow looking for a lost orphan and then refusing to leave the kid's side once found

DCeased Taylor - Damian as Batman coming in clutch and being all diplomatic when confronted by Ivy

DCeased Taylor - Damian promising to look after Lois

Batman - Damian taking down Gotham Girl

Batman - Damian's interactions with Thomas

JL - Damian's concern for Bruce's safety and not caring about his own

TT -Damian being clueless about Djinn's feelings for him

Damian's reaction to Slade ruffling his hair.

----------


## Frontier

> Merry Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/langbuliang
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah. Nice holiday moment between the Super Sons and Batman and Robin.

----------


## Restingvoice

> Tec Tomasi - Damian sassing Bruce
> 
> Nightwing Annual - Damian crying over Dick
> 
> Tec Taylor - Damian spending daysand nights in the snow looking for a lost orphan and then refusing to leave the kid's side once found
> 
> DCeased Taylor - Damian as Batman coming in clutch and being all diplomatic when confronted by Ivy
> 
> DCeased Taylor - Damian promising to look after Lois
> ...


Damian throwing projectiles at Jon to check if it's him as his first reaction

----------


## CPSparkles

> Since the year is almost over. What are Damian's best moments?


Can't really recall what books came out this year.

TT where Damian was in the refugee place was really beautiful
Damian donating an ungodly amount to the pet sanctuary
Superson's grandkids [was that this year?]
Damian telling his pets and batman how Grayson saved him from the Yakuza
The Nightwing annual with Damian at the foot of Grayson's bed and correcting the Doctor on Dick's Name was the highlight.
Batman and Robin working together in Tec especially Tom Taylor's issue which had some great dialogue. Damian's artistic skills getting a mention in Tec was also good.
King wrote some excellent Damian dialogue in Batman. The issues he was in he stole completely. The GG take down was great to see but that was an asspull.
Dceased all of it was just a highpoint.
Slade wearing Damian's clothes in TT was very funny
Batman v TMnT was just a high point not just for Damian but for the Batfamily
Damian calling Tim Timothy in Batman was OCC but welcome.

----------


## CPSparkles

> Merry Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/langbuliang
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy Holidays all.

----------


## CPSparkles

Age reversed Robins

Tim's costume is growing on me





https://twitter.com/akkiyamia





https://twitter.com/JarrulusX

----------


## CPSparkles

Damian Al Ghul




https://mootljuan.tumblr.com

----------


## adrikito

> Age reversed Robins
> 
> Tim's costume is growing on me
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/akkiyamia


Seems that the same with the person who made this.. I remember some complains the first time that this costume appeared.

I like to see BATDamian here.

----------

